
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (May 2018) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per month, please. If it
isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested
in the job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
mnisjk2
Privacy.com | Web lead / Full stack JS Engineer / Senior Frontend Engineer |
FULL-TIME | New York, NY | ONSITE | $100k - $140k (USD), 0.1 - 1% equity

Come help us build and scale Privacy.com while continuing to delight our
customers! In a year since launch, we've processed over $100 million in
transactions.

About Us

We're a small, venture-backed company looking to expand our engineering team
to keep pace with our growth. We're nimble, product-focused, and working on a
multitude of interesting technical challenges across payment processing, fraud
detection, scale, and predictive analytics.

Benefits / Office

    
    
      - Medical/dental/vision coverage
      - Snacks & stocked fridge and pantry
      - Choose your own Apple equipment
      - Commuter Benefits
      - Flexible vacation policy; take time when you need it
      - Office located in Chinatown
    

Apply via angel list or jobs[at]privacy[dot]com:

Full Stack JS Engineer: [https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/359486-full-stack-
js-engin...](https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/359486-full-stack-js-engineer)

Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/307491-senior-
frontend-eng...](https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/307491-senior-frontend-
engineer)

Web Lead: [https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/361133-web-
lead](https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/361133-web-lead)

~~~
sincerely
Holy crap, I've been looking for something (from a user's perspective) like
this for ages. Not doing web stuff anymore so not applying but can't wait to
check this out.

~~~
d4mi3n
Agreed. Schwab is rolling out a similar product called Eno, but this seems
much nicer and avoids bank lock-in.

~~~
Davertron
Capital One, not Schwab.

------
DMEA
Defense MicroElectronics Activity (DMEA) | Electronics Engineer, Embedded
Hardware Engineer, Embedded Software Engineer | Full-time | Sacramento, CA |
Onsite | $70 - $120k

Who: A Department of Defense (DoD) field activity that has been operating
since 1997. Small and engineer-centric: ~200 employees of which ~180 are
engineer/scientist.

What: Provide solutions to other US Government agencies and allies. Some tasks
are engineering brand-new products and some tasks are re-engineering devices
to keep legacy systems running. We do not compete with private industry but
regularly work side-by-side with industry to get stuff done. We also have the
only semiconductor foundry (90nm) still operational within the federal
government.

Why: US Government agencies sometimes want products built that are so
technologically risky or low-volume that private industry does not want to do
them. Wes step in to fill the gap.

Where: Sacramento, CA -- California's fourth largest metro area. Home to two
major state universities (CSU-Sacramento and UC-Davis). The farm-to-fork (and
regular) capital of California.

Benefits: We are federal employees and receive federal benefits (google "opm
benefits" for more info). Time off starts at 36 days/year (13 vacation + 13
sick + 10 federal holidays) and grows to 49 days/year over time (26 + 13 +
10). We have flexible schedules and most of us work a "9-to-5.” Hiring is for
GS-11/12/13 engineers (google “gs pay scale 2018” and look at the Sacramento
locality).

==Interview==

Must be a US citizen. Must be able to achieve and maintain a security
clearance.

2 x Phone call [1 hr] >> Onsite w/team [full day]

==Apply==

Apply on USAJobs:
[https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/496037600](https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/496037600)

hn@dmea.osd.mil with questions (please do not contact if you are a recruiter)

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Senior Mobile Engineer | Remote | $120k - $150k | Full-time |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about/](https://www.followupboss.com/about/)

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a
remote company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

More about how we work:
[https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj](https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj)

We are looking to hire our second Senior Mobile Engineer. We are looking for
candidates who are very strong in iOS and knowledgeable about Android. You
will be helping drive the mobile development team in building fast, reliable
mobile apps that are a pleasure for our customers to use and help them do
business every day.

You should have a successful track record for working remotely and can clearly
show in past experience the value you specifically brought to the team and to
the company you worked for.

Full job listing and specific skills we are looking for / Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/followupboss/jobs/1105755](https://boards.greenhouse.io/followupboss/jobs/1105755)

~~~
therec
Hi! I see 'based in the USA' as a qualification in the greenhouse.io website.
Is that a requirement? Do you accept freelance work?

------
mariapraetzel
Internet Archive | Web Crawl Engineer, Archive-It - San Francisco, CA or
remote - Full Time

Running large-scale web harvests on global and national domain levels and
focused and specialized crawls using Heritrix, our open-source crawler, as
well as other open-source technologies developed internally, including Umbra,
Brozzler, warcprox and others. Configuration, monitoring, and improvement of
large-scale web crawls to ensure their quality and timely completion.
Processing, analysis and quality assurance of archived web content to ensure
it is complete and of the highest quality. Contribute to development of tools
for automated analysis and reporting of crawl material, and to development
projects focused on crawling, processing, and access. Manage both large
ingests and exports of web data, derivatives, logs, and reports. Demonstrated
experience of delivering on commitments with deadlines and project timelines
and working in a collaborative team of engineers and project/product managers.

Skills & Requirements

Experience in Unix shell scripting and Python coding required Experience with
web crawlers or scrapers, especially Heritrix Solid experience in Internet
protocols (HTTP is must.) Strong knowledge of HTML, JavaScript and Web
technologies in general Ability to work in, and enjoy, a loosely structured
work environment

To Apply: To apply please email cover letter, salary expectations, and résumé
to jobs+crawlengineer@archive.org with the subject line "Web Crawl Engineer."

------
LaurentS
ZigWay | Several roles | Yangon, Myanmar | ONSITE or REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
$20k-45k | [https://www.zigway.co/](https://www.zigway.co/)

ZigWay is an early stage fintech social enterprise. We help low income
families break free of debt traps and poverty through access to finance.

We're looking to fill several positions:

\- A Senior React/React Native developer for our mobile & web apps. 3-5 years
coding experience, at least a couple of apps under your belt, but mostly a
strong desire to use your skills to help our fight against poverty.

\- A tech lead/product manager to be the link between the tech team and the
rest of the company, and shape the future of the product, and the company.

Remote work or relocate to Myanmar if you like tropical weather :) (we can
help with visas) Drop me a line at laurent@zigway.co

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-80k + Bonus

Gambit Research specialises in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams in real time. We
care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet.com, presents the odds offered by many of the
world's largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We're always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and fancy job titles don't
matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose their own tools, work
on projects they actually find interesting, and have totally flexible working
hours. The technologies our team typically works with includes: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We're currently recruiting for:

    
    
      - Python developers
      - Erlang developers
      - Linux infrastructure engineers / SREs
    

Visit
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](https://www.gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)
or send your CV over to careers@gambitresearch.com for more information.

~~~
fb03
I really enjoyed the code quiz! Applying and rooting for the best o/

~~~
fb03
No visa sponsorship, oh no ;/

~~~
alephnan
I spent time doing the challenge too and then got an impersonal no visa
template response. HNers beware.

~~~
fb03
I had fun solving the challenge tho :) I might post it to a gist or something
ehhehe

------
quadrature
Shopify | Developer | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo | FULL-TIME ONSITE
VISA| [http://shopify.com](http://shopify.com) Shopify is a platform that
allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online store. Our products help
merchants who are just starting as well as established brands that need a
solution that can scale with their traffic.

We're always working on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to
reach their audience and help them make data driven decisions.

Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of Docker,
Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS, Zookeeper
and we use PySpark and Sklearn for our data modeling and machine learning
tasks. If you're interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come
take a look at who we are and what we're doing

\- blog: [https://engineering.shopify.com/](https://engineering.shopify.com/)

\- github: [https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify)

\- job postings: [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)

Regardless of where you're applying this year I'd say make sure you focus your
application on specific roles, highlight your work and personal projects (over
academics) and don't treat interview results as a reflection of personal
worth. Good luck with your job hunt !.

~~~
pm90
> Regardless of where you're applying this year I'd say make sure you focus
> your application on specific roles, highlight your work and personal
> projects (over academics) and don't treat interview results as a reflection
> of personal worth. Good luck with your job hunt !.

That is an incredibly sweet thing to say.

In the beginning of my career I often beat myself up (not literally!) over
rejections and it contributed to my imposter syndrome. I realized later that
job interviews look for very specific skills and are definitely not (and
can't) be a comprehensive assessment of one's personal skills; or a predictor
of future success.

~~~
quadrature
Absolutely, I think everyone who runs these interviews knows that they miss
out on great employees.

Theres so many random variables in an interview that a candidate/interviewer
can't control.

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Director of Engineering, Solutions Architect, Sales Engineer |
$100k - $210k + equity | Los Angeles ONSITE|
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

At Replicated we are helping software vendors be enterprise ready, and deploy
their applications to any environment.

We are looking for a few roles to help scale our organization and work with
our customers to help them evaluate the product and be successful after the
sale.

The Director of Engineering will be leading the engineering team, helping
drive the product roadmap, manage a talented team of experienced engineers and
lead recruiting as we grow. In addition to having been a manager in a
technical organization, experience with DevOps, knowledge of tools we are
working with like Docker and Kubernetes, and a strong programming background
are big plusses.

This role will exclusively be onsite at our office in Culver City, CA.

We are also building on the sales and customer side.

As a Solutions Architect you will be working with customers to ensure they
have all the tools to deploy to customers. You’ll be working with Linux system
automation, Docker, various schedulers, and a lot of other technologies.

This role will be onsite in our office.

The Sales Engineer position will involve working with customers as they
evaluate and do an initial deployment of Replicated. You’ll be working closely
with our Director of Sales to help customers validate our solutions. The buyer
is highly technical so in this role you will often be handling sophisticated
questions and customers looking to deeply understand our product.

Onsite is preferred, candidates in the Bay Area will also be considered.

If you are interested please email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

Or check out
[https://www.replicated.com/careers/](https://www.replicated.com/careers/)

~~~
icey
To add some information about the technical sales roles here -- these are
ideal for anyone who is currently in an engineering role but wants to
transition to something more customer-facing (especially if you're interested
in going into sales). Of course, people already doing this job somewhere else
are also very welcome to apply!

These are our first SA/SE hires, so you would have the opportunity to help
shape how we do our technical sales. We can help teach you how to negotiate
and close deals, navigate enterprises, and generally go through the sales
process.

We're especially interested with people with a DevOps background and
experience with Docker and Kubernetes, but are also interested in talking to
developers who want to move into sales. As `fortysixpercent mentioned, our
product is very technical and our buyers are as well; so you'd spend most of
your time talking with very smart engineers working on cool projects. Feel
free to ping me directly if you have any questions; I'd be glad to chat with
anyone thinking about applying beforehand. My contact info is in my profile!

------
narsil
Kloudless | Solutions Engineer | San Francisco area (Berkeley); Taipei, TW |
Full-time | $130k-160k + equity (SF) | Series A stage

Kloudless’s unified APIs enable engineering teams to quickly integrate their
applications with other software services:
[https://kloudless.com](https://kloudless.com).

We’re looking for an experienced Solutions Engineer to serve as a technical
resource during all stages of business development and lead advanced technical
support for our customers.

Ideal candidates have strong DevOps experience with Linux systems, experience
in a customer-facing role, familiarity with web application development and
REST APIs, and are eager to join an early-stage company.

Apply here:
[https://developers.kloudless.com/careers?gh_jid=4004123002](https://developers.kloudless.com/careers?gh_jid=4004123002)

Kloudless is backed by some of Silicon Valley’s top investors including David
Sacks (co-founder of PayPal and Yammer) and Tim Draper (investor in Box,
Tesla, SpaceX).

We offer competitive salaries and benefits, including insurance plans,
flexible paid time off, telecommuting, and snacks. Our team-wide activities
include outings, lunches and dinners.

\- Vinod, Co-Founder & CTO

------
deferpanic
DeferPanic | Senior Software Engineer && Kernel Engineer | ONSITE | $100k -
$200k | Full-time |

[https://www.deferpanic.com](https://www.deferpanic.com)

Ready to hack unikernel infrastructure? Unikernels are widely considered the
cloud of the future and we have large paying customers utilizing them in
production right now.

Politicians talk about re-building bridges and roads but no one discusses the
mess of what software infrastructure is today or the fact that is largely
built by systems designed over 40 years ago. It's time to fix that.

The software stack today is completely ludicrous - please help us fix it.

We need both Go Engineers && Kernel Engineers. Whether it's hacking DMA
drivers or figuring out what needs to be tweak to scale more than 2000 VMs on
a single server we got really nice meaty engineering problems for you to
solve. We're currently a small team of highly technical engineers complemented
by a highly effective sales team.

We have a large existing Go codebase along with a growing base of C/ASM. Other
languages you might find in our codebase - rust/lua.

The opportunity to level up your game is extreme as we are going off the deep
end on the technical front.

We are looking for really smart driven engineers - eg: ones that can take
charge and code like the wind.

We have quite a few really interesting secret projects going on right now -
would love to tell you more when we chat.

We are all on-site in our Townsend office in SF, CA. We currently aren't doing
remote. We're customer driven by engineering led.

We run traditional interviews.

Please email engineering @ deferpanic.com &&|| ian@ and secure your spot in
the systems company you always wanted to work in.

~~~
bitcoinmoney
My experience is in HW performance modeling. Is prior experience required?
I’ve always been interested in kernel stuff.

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings Factual is currently hiring engineers and data
lovers of all levels in Los Angeles.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
okhan
Instructure | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago, Philadelphia | ONSITE |
[https://instructure.com/](https://instructure.com/)

Help us build open-source software for education:
[http://code.instructure.com/](http://code.instructure.com/)

We're hiring for a range of engineering roles. See here for the list of open
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=Engineering)

Our main stack is Ruby on Rails + React, but we also work with Go, Clojure,
Node and other technologies. We have plenty of hard engineering problems for
you to sink your teeth into, and many opportunities to learn!

Our culture is engineering-driven and remote-friendly. Great benefits
(including unlimited vacation) and competitive salary.

Feel free to email me at okhan(at)instructure(dot)com if you have any
questions (I am an engineer not a recruiter).

------
monk_the_dog
Ripple | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE | full-time

Hi, I'm a C++ software engineer at Ripple. I work on the Ripple XRP Ledger, a
peer-to-peer decentralized payment server (see
[https://github.com/ripple/rippled](https://github.com/ripple/rippled)).

We're looking to hire a Senior C++ Software Engineer. The official ad is here:
[https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/#senior-
software...](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/#senior-software-
engineer-c)

The team knows the C++ language well. Two members regularly attend committee
meetings and one member has made substantial contributions to the language. If
you like working with C++, you'll be very happy here. We use `14 and intend to
move to `17 soon.

Our software is cross platform, and you're welcome to use your preferred
tools. The team is split pretty evenly across Windows, Linux, and Mac.

We're a "remote first" team, spread across the U.S. Almost all communication
is done through slack/email/skype.

Ripple is growing fast. We've got great funding, and a great team. Feel free
to email me with any questions: determan at ripple.com (My name is Scott).

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Can you elaborate on what you mean by "remote first", given that you also have
a SF office?

I realize the two concepts aren't necessarily incompatible, but I'm curious
how you avoid preferential treatment for non-remote workers. For example, you
advertise "Fully-stocked kitchen with organic snacks, beverages and coffee
drinks" for people working out of your SF office, so I'm curious if/how you
show equivalent love to your remote workers.

~~~
monk_the_dog
I first heard the term "remote first" from a stack overflow blog post:
[https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/02/08/means-remote-first-
com...](https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/02/08/means-remote-first-company/)

The key takeaway for me was: Remote-first means working remote is the default.
It means making sure your remote employees are as much a part of the team as
those in the office.

The team I work with - the rippled team - is 100% remote. Other teams within
ripple work mostly onsite.

------
baspland
Signal | SF or Remote (US only) | Full-Time |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Android Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Desktop Developer (Web Developer):
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Designer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- iOS Developer.:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops.

Workwithus@signal.org

------
gdeglin
OneSignal | DevOps, Systems, Full-Stack | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE | $140k-$165k
Salary + 0.20%-0.35% Equity

OneSignal provides a simple interface to push notifications, letting content
creators focus on quality user engagement instead of complex implementation.
Our goal is to democratize push communication for everyone from individual
blogs to top tier apps.

We are looking for talented software engineers from any background. Our stack
includes Rust, Ruby on Rails, React.js, PostgreSQL, and Redis. Experience with
our specific tech is not required; we are simply looking for talented people
with a big appetite for learning and shipping quality code.

Specific roles and benefits can be seen on our careers page:
[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers).

To apply, please send your application to eng-jobs@onesignal.com.

Interested in how we leverage Rust for our application? Check out this blog
post! [https://onesignal.com/blog/rust-at-
onesignal/](https://onesignal.com/blog/rust-at-onesignal/)

------
ericz
Software Engineer | Scalable Press | San Francisco, CA | Salary range: $105k+
depending on experience + options | Onsite |

Hey HN, Eric Zhang here, formerly YC W11, current CTO @ Scalable Press. I’m
posting because we are bootstrapped and profitable, and we’re hiring software
engineers. We're hiring engineers for our warehouse automation team. To give
you an idea of what you’d do: one engineer on our team integrated with a large
vendor of ours so we can run our own trucks to avoid UPS shipping costs.

Our stack is Node, React, and Mongo. Our team is currently 15 engineers (with
5 on the warehouse eng team).

Interested? Email me at ericzhang@scalablepress.com

PS: We're also hiring engineering managers

------
alexandros
Resin.io | Data / Software / Finance Engineer | REMOTE | FULL-TIME |
[https://resin.io](https://resin.io)

Resin.io is solving the myriad problems that come up when developers trying to
manage software on thousands of intelligent devices in edge
computing/iot/embedded scenarios. Our customers are working on everything from
self-driving trucks to drones to sea turtles with cameras on them to smart
buildings and smart everything else. We've pioneered bringing linux containers
to ARM devices, and have built a complete solution around that, including an
OS, cloud services, a beautiful UX, and of course, etcher.io.

We are looking for a person with a solid combination of Data, Finance, and
Software engineering skills to work directly with the founders on building an
end-to-end data & forecasting model for the whole company, tying together
product metrics, financial data, revenues and expenditures, as well as team
data & metrics. The resulting model should give high-level visibility into any
problem areas and allow highly accurate scenario forecasting into the future.

If that sounds like a project you'd love to dive into, you're detail-oriented
and believe that everything is systems all the way down, drop us a line at
join4data@resin.io with a CV and a story of how you used data and/or code to
solve a problem people wouldn't expect can be solved that way.

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring product managers, marketing roles, developers, sales
reps, managers, director level positions, and more; see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

------
gmandiant
TGS | Irvine, CA and Princeton, NJ | Full Time | ONSITE | $180 - 250k (base) +
discretionary bonus

TGS is a quantitative hedge fund with offices in Princeton, NJ and Irvine, CA.
We provide challenging problems, excellent benefits and extremely high
compensation. Our staff of 60 employees enjoys an open and collaborative
culture, fully catered breakfast and lunch every day, onsite fitness
facilities and annual retreats. Our health and dental insurance package pays
for 100% of all premiums for all employees and their immediate families, and
we offer generous paternity and maternity leave.

We are looking for talented software engineers and research scientists to join
us. Ideal software engineering candidates demonstrate exceptional programming
and analytical skills with a propensity for developing creative solutions to
complex problems. For research scientists, we like to see a PhD in a
quantitative discipline such as Statistics, Math, Computer Science or Physics
with a strong publication record. Both roles engage in work that directly
contributes to the fund's performance (and the bonus that comes with it).

If you believe your technical accomplishments stand out for either role, we'd
love to talk to you. Prior experience in finance is not necessary. We care
more about your track record than your domain.

For inquiries, questions or to submit resumes, please contact
gmandiant@gmail.com. Please submit "number 3" in the subject line or your
email will be automatically discarded. Recruiters will go unanswered as well.
Thank you.

------
fredoliveira
Union Global | Washington, DC, Portugal, Dubai | Full stack software
engineers, UX designers | REMOTE

 __What we do: __We 're building a community platform to connect startups,
accelerator programs, incubators and large organizations around the world.
Think of the Union platform as a way for folks running programs like 500
Startups (they run on Union) or startup challenges at organizations like
Comcast or the DoD (they also run on Union) to organize themselves, between
calendaring, discussion management, learning tools, and event management.

 __Our stack and processes: __Union is Rails, React, Redis, Postgres,
Elasticsearch. We run on AWS, and our operations are powered by Ansible. We
use scrum because it provides just enough process to make us productive, but
we try to avoid some of the major pitfalls by letting our whole team chime in
on the process. We do continuous integration and delivery.

 __Our team: __We are a small, lean team and you would play a big part on how
we work. We have some very experienced folks on the team but our minds aren’t
set in stone. Help us define how to make you work at your best. Our
organization is diverse, and we’re at about a 50 /50 split between men and
women org-wide.

 __Remote friendly: __We have parts of our org in DC, Portugal and Dubai.
We’re open to people from anywhere but would love not to stretch our timezone
span too much. But obviously we’ll make an exception for the right
candidate(s).

 __Have questions? __Feel free to ask here, or just email me!

Send me an email. You can reach me at fred at union.vc

------
taggartbg
Fold, Keep | San Mateo, CA; Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer | ONSITE & REMOTE
| Full-time | $120k-180k with equity We are a cryptocurrency company backed by
a number of well-known investors in the space.

We have opportunities across our flagship payment product, Fold
([https://foldapp.com](https://foldapp.com)), working to implement Lightning
and build a cross-currency checkout process. We’d love to hear from any Docker
+ Kubernetes or Django experts out there.

Keep ([https://keep.network](https://keep.network)) is a new project built on
Ethereum that adds a privacy layer to the public blockchain. Check out this
video of our Tech Lead, Antonio, speaking at a recent blockchain event:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDMBzYxnqw&t=5244](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDMBzYxnqw&t=5244)

Crypto, Python, Clojure, or Go experience are great, but a critical eye and
willingness to master new technologies are the real requirements. We embrace
remote work, and our team hails from all over.

If you are looking for the right opportunity to break into the cryptocurrency
space, email work at foldapp.com.

------
paulius005
DevOps Engineer | Loom | Video Communication | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
Remote or onsite | useloom.com/careers

Loom is a work communication tool that helps people get their messages across
through instantly shareable videos. With Loom, you can capture your screen,
record your front-facing camera, and narrate your video all at once — no
switching apps or upload required.

We have grown our user base from 10k to 500k in the past year and are facing
new scaling issues every day. We're looking to hire our first DevOps Engineer
to help lead the way to sustainable stability and developer efficiency!

If interested apply at useloom.com/careers or email me directly at
paulius@useloom.com

~~~
camwiese
Looks cool. What's your stack?

~~~
artbikes
According to The Internet they use: * React/Redux * Node * Docker * AWS

~~~
camwiese
Thanks :)

------
mareko
Celo | San Francisco | Software Engineer & Mobile Engineer | All Levels | 90K
- 200K + equity + coins | INTERNS, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://celo.org/jobs](https://celo.org/jobs)

Founded by serial entrepreneurs and backed by well-known venture + crypto
funds, Celo is a stealth company aiming to remove the barriers for large-scale
adoption of cryptocurrencies as means-of-payment. Using a novel address-based
encryption algorithm, Celo makes sending money as easy as sending a text.
Additionally, Celo uses stable-value tokens pegged to fiat currencies, like
the US Dollar, to minimize volatility. Anyone can participate in the network
and earn Celo currency, even with just a budget Android smartphone. The first
application launching on our platform is a social payments and money transfer
app, aimed at developing markets.

Stack: Go, Solidity, Typescript, React Native, Python

We tried to make applying fun: 'Mine' your application form to create an
applicant blockchain at the bottom of our jobs page:
[https://celo.org/jobs](https://celo.org/jobs)

------
evaneykelen
ClubCollect | Elixir Developer | Amsterdam | REMOTE

ClubCollect is looking for an experienced Elixir developer.

We've created a service for (sports) clubs and other organizations to make
invoicing of club members a breeze. Invoicing, reminding, online payments:
everything is processed via ClubCollect. Our customers (mainly treasurers of
sports clubs) absolutely love our product. Hundreds of thousands of club
members have already made payments using our service.

We're a small team (just 45 people including 15 programmers), we love remote
working but we also like to get together for beers and a great dinner.

ClubCollect is built in Ruby (+ Ruby on Rails) and Elixir (+Phoenix). We value
simplicity, creative solutions, and the ability to get things done.

You will have the opportunity to contribute to all areas of our code base.

Requirements: \- You have made sizeable contributions to one or more
production systems developed in Elixir \- Experience with Erlang would be
great \- Several years experience with a modern web framework such as Rails or
Django \- Not shy to touch JS

@recruiters or agencies: please don't contact us, we're not interested.

Send your application to erik+hnmay18@clubcollect.com

------
brokerbay
BrokerBay | Toronto, Canada | Architect | Full-time onsite | Equity 0.1-0.5%,
Salary $90-120k | [https://brokerbay.ca](https://brokerbay.ca)

BrokerBay is changing the way real estate is bought and sold.

Through our advanced suite of automation and management tools, we are re-
inventing the way real estate professionals do business. BrokerBay is also the
largest and most prestigious private listing marketplace in Canada. Our
network is a private forum where top-tier brokerages trade sensitive
properties, not destined to be advertised on public MLS systems.

We’re looking for an experienced architect to take leadership in developing
our rapidly expanding platform. You will be working directly with the CTO to
identify and execute the technical vision of the company.

For more information please visit:
[https://angel.co/brokerbay/jobs/329356-architect](https://angel.co/brokerbay/jobs/329356-architect)

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Natural Language Processing, Tool UI design,
or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home!

Apply online or send a resume to brittanyd@apple.com.

\-- Security Engineering -- Apple’s Security Engineering and Architecture
group is looking for senior security engineers and DevOps specialists to help
us build systems that protect customers with leading privacy and security
technologies.

Successful candidates will be generalists capable of tackling challenging
engineering problems anywhere in the stack, from the kernel and firmware to
cloud services and applications.

Apply online or send a resume to nectar@apple.com.

------
karatcate
Karat - Seattle, WA & Remote

Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering interviews on
behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round technical interviews.
Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their engineers'
time interviewing; we help take the load off.

We are a well funded and quickly growing startup. Due to this quickly-growing
demand, we're looking to hire more Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a
software engineer with strong written and verbal English skills with at least
a few years of professional experience. Interviewing experience would be
great, but we spend 20-25 hours (paid) training you before you even start, so
if you're strong technically and love working with people we can usually make
it work :) Interviews are conducted over video chat, using a collaborative
code editor.

Expert Interviewer - Remote - 10-40hrs per week
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWH)

Software Engineer - Seattle, WA - Relocation Available
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba7262?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HNWH)

If you have questions please email me at cate@karat.io

------
gjennings
MondoBrain (mondobrain.com) | Applied Mathematician Software Engineer / DevOps
Engineer | Washington DC metro or remote

MondoBrain is building the next generation of business intelligence platforms
combining a unique machine learning approach with interactive data
visualizations to augment the intelligence of subject matter experts and
business process owners. Our primary customers are large financial
institutions and manufacturers in both the US and Europe, and we are growing.

We're looking for:

(1) Applied Mathematician Software Engineer - A mathematically oriented
software engineer with experience building software solutions in a team
environment using Numpy and Pandas. Knowledge of source control (esp git),
testing, and estimating is important. Experience with Numba, Cython, or Dask
would be a big plus. Previous exposure to Django and/or work with GPUs / CUDA
is also a plus.

(2) DevOps Engineer - A software engineer who loves building and maintaining
tools for deployment, monitoring and operations in a team environment. Loves
working with Docker, Docker-Compose, Kubernetes, Terraform and/or Ansible. Any
experience scaling concurrent, computationally expensive processes would be
very beneficial. Also very helpful would be experience implementing and
administering continuous integration / continuous delivery systems (esp with
CircleCI).

Must have ability to work in the US without sponsorship.

Please contact me directly: greg at mondobrain.com

~~~
avip
Please edit title to "remote (US only)".

------
mariapraetzel
Internet Archive, archive.org | Senior Web Developer | San Francisco, CA or
Remote - Full Time

The Senior Web Developer will be responsible for maintaining and building new
functionality for our web archiving services.

Maintenance and development of backend and API systems written in
Django/Python, Maintenance of an application frontend written in
Javascript/AngularJS (1.x) Migration of a large Java codebase and legacy
deployment systems to Python and Ansible Configuration and monitoring of
complex distributed applications Contribute to development of tools for
automated deployment and monitoring of production systems. Demonstrated
experience delivering complex development projects, managing multiple
deadlines and projects simultaneously, and working in a collaborative team of
engineers and project/product managers.

Skills & Requirements

3-4 years of experience in Python and Unix/Linux shell 3-4 years of experience
in frontend/Javascript coding Solid experience in Internet protocols (HTTP is
must.) Strong knowledge of HTML, JavaScript and Web technologies in general
Ability to work in, and enjoy, a loosely structured work environment

To apply please email cover letter, salary expectations, and resume to
jkafader[at]archive[.]org. Full job description:
[https://archive.org/about/jobs](https://archive.org/about/jobs).

------
jdleesmiller
Overleaf ([https://www.overleaf.com](https://www.overleaf.com)) | REMOTE |
Full Stack Developer

Overleaf is an online LaTeX editor with over 2 million registered users. We
help academics collaborate more effectively and make LaTeX easier to work
with. We recently acquired ShareLaTeX.com and are merging the two platforms
into Overleaf v2.

You'll be working closely with our team to build new and awesome ways for
scientists to collaborate and communicate. We're looking for full stack
engineers — your projects will span our database (PostgreSQL, Mongo), web app
(Ruby & Rails, Node.js), front end (Angular, React, JavaScript) and
infrastructure (Docker, Heroku, GCP) layers.

Some reasons you'd enjoy working with us:

\- Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we're big fans of Free
Software.

\- Working hours can be flexible to your needs. Applicants in or near GMT are
preferred.

\- We're agile (with a lowercase a). We test thoroughly (unit and acceptance),
we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we
automate as much as possible.

\- Remote is a first class citizen; all founders and employees work remotely.
We get everyone together in London every few months for valuable face to face
time.

Please see [https://www.overleaf.com/jobs](https://www.overleaf.com/jobs) for
more information and how to apply.

~~~
mightymosquito
Do you have any geographic constraints in terms of hiring remote people?

------
lessya
Flyt| Software Engineers (all levels)| Onsite| London,UK| £40k-£85k + equity|
[https://www.flyt.io/](https://www.flyt.io/) Flyt. The universal integration
platform that creates unlimited possibilities.

We are building - what we call - "The Hub", a universal integration platform
for the hospitality industry, that seamlessly connects venues serving food and
drinks to the 1000s of apps that customers love, all through One Universal
Award Winning API.

We work with leading hospitality operators and consumer platforms including
Nando’s, Mitchells and Butlers, PizzaExpress, Just Eat, Uber Eats, Facebook
and more to enable solutions in thousands of venues across the UK (and soon,
the US).

More about open roles:
[https://flyt.workable.com/](https://flyt.workable.com/)

If you have any questions, feel free to drop me an email: lessya@flyt.io

Lessya.

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, New York City, Paris) and
REMOTE | Full-time

Datadog is a monitoring and tracing service for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We're mostly Go, Python, and React, on AWS, and moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

~~~
hunter23
Are there any differences in criteria for REMOTE and on site engineers? How
many remote engineers are currently on the team?

~~~
athrowaway1112
Just weighing in, I'd be wary of DD at the moment. The guy who posted this is
a legend but the culture as a whole isn't quite there (as an ex employee).
They do some seriously cool stuff though, so maybe it's worth it?

~~~
a_136_chiffa
Wound you mind elaborating?

------
gregcohn
Burner + Ad Hoc Labs | Mobile, back end, and dev ops engineers | Los Angeles |
Full-time | ONSITE

Burner is innovating at the intersection of software and telecom by offering
smart virtual numbers that help users maintain privacy, organize their
communications, and manage their identities online. We have a thought
leadership position on user privacy and control and are at the forefront of
what phone numbers are capable of when treated like smart software rather than
dumb directory endpoints.

We are also a founder-led team generating millions of dollars in revenue and
"control our destiny" from a VC point of view, while growing well. We have
recently hired a fantastic new CTO and are building up our engineering and
product teams to further innovate and drive the value and utility of Burner to
our users, while also exploring other opportunities. We are hiring a DevOps
lead (kubernetes, docker, terraform), an Android Developer (Java/Kotlin), an
iOS Engineer (Swift), and a Platform Engineer (Scala) to join our team. We
will also review strong candidates from other disciplines warmly.

We've been based in Atwater Village, Los Angeles since before it started
blowing up and have a great team, culture, and office vibe.

[https://www.burnerapp.com/careers](https://www.burnerapp.com/careers)

jobs@adhoclabs.co

~~~
rwhitman
Funny, I've never seen a tech company based in Atwater Village before.. we're
neighbors

~~~
gregcohn
See you at Tacos Villa Corona!

------
ActionVerb
Action Verb | Javascript/React Engineer | Remote | Full-time

Action Verb is a 12-person, all-remote, US-based team. We are bootstrapped,
profitable, and looking to grow.

Our primary service is BrickFTP
([https://brickftp.com/](https://brickftp.com/)), a hosted file sharing
service for business. We are finalizing a transition from Rails to React for a
core part of Brick. This role would not only help finalize that transition,
but continuously add new features as well. As a smaller company, every role
also has the opportunity to participate in other areas of the company they may
be interested in, from Infrastructure to Personnel to Marketing. While we are
looking for someone with expertise in React, we also want general JavaScript
knowledge and experience as well.

We offer a starting bonus, 20 days of PTO, and a quitting fee if in the first
90 days you decide that Action Verb is not a fit for you. We also meet once
per quarter at a different US city for face-to-face time and great food (paid
for by us, of course).

We are not looking for junior-level people or interns at this time, so please
only apply if you have at least 3 years of directly applicable experience.

To read more about the position and apply: [https://actionverb.com/job-
ads/frontend](https://actionverb.com/job-ads/frontend)

To read more about Action Verb as a company: [https://actionverb.com/working-
at-action-verb](https://actionverb.com/working-at-action-verb)

~~~
seattle_spring
> We are not looking for junior-level people or interns at this time, so
> please only apply if you have at least 3 years of directly applicable
> experience.

If my past experience with "Who is Hiring" job postings is any indication,
you're still going to get about 50 intern, new grad, and bootcamp grad
applications.

------
blutack
Vercer | Senior Software Engineer | Full time | ONSITE | ~£80K-120K (total
package) | London, UK

Vercer is a 2 year old fund operating in commodities, set up by one of the
leading figures in the oil derivatives market. Want a price on some fuel for
your cargo ship? We are the guys you call (literally - our sector still relies
heavily on voice trading).

In an industry dominated by pen, paper and creaking Excel macros our team has
built one of the leading trading management systems in the market and this
cutting edge technology is a large part of Vercer’s rapid rise in the sector.

We are looking for a senior back-end developer who wants to come in, try new
things and make a big impact on a new space. You will be part of a team of 4,
along with the CTO, back end and front end developers.

We offer:

\- Lots of ownership over projects (choice of technology etc)

\- Great compensation & bonuses

\- Flexible hours

\- Easily accessible offices in City of London

\- Pool table/fancy coffee machine/snacks

We use Python, Go, C#/F# and others - whatever is most appropriate for the job
in hand. We'd expect to see plenty of experience writing production code in at
least one of those as well as solid experience with relational/time series
databases.

No finance experience is necessary, but if you have an interest in crypto
currency that could be useful.

Feel free to get in touch with me at groberts | vercer.co.uk unless you are a
recruiter, in which case please don't. Especially Aevy.

------
simoes
Datawheel (datawheel.us) | Front-End Developer and Back-End Developer and
Product Designer | Cambridge MA and Washington DC | Full-time, ONSITE

Datawheel is a small but mighty crew of programmers and designers who are here
to make sense of the world’s vast amount of data.

\------------ Front-End Developer ------------ We are looking for someone
proficient in Javascript, HTML, and CSS (React is a plus), but also someone
who is passionate about what they do and can bring that to the projects
assigned to them. You will be expected to communicate closely with back-end
developers to connect to the API endpoints they make available, and with
product designers to implement their mock-ups.

Requirements 3+ years experience with client-side web languages Familiarity
with React and Node Comfortable with rapid prototyping

\------------ Back-End Developer ------------ We are looking for someone
proficient in Python (Pandas is a plus), but also someone who is passionate
about what they do and can bring that to the projects assigned to them. Main
responsibilities would include cleaning, structuring, and ingesting client
data into a usable format, to then be delivered to front-end developers
through a Rest API.

Requirements 3+ years experience with server-side web languages Familiarity
with Pandas and/or other statistical software Familiarity with SQL Comfortable
with rapid prototyping

Bonuses Experience with Scikit-Learn/Tensorflow or other machine learning
libraries Experience working with columnar databases

Apply here: [http://www.datawheel.us/apply/](http://www.datawheel.us/apply/)

~~~
acdanger
Hi - I’m interested in the Front End position, but the application page is a
general purpose contact form with no way to send a resume (as far as I can
tell). Any further instructions for submitting an application?

~~~
mendeza
You have to enter the information and press enter. More boxes pop up so you
can enter more information. I agree its unintuitive.

~~~
acdanger
I got that. It just seemed like the information they gathered was inadequate
to be a job application.

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Frontend and Full Stack | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs](https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin pushes open source forward. Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-based
smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

~~~
grenndel
Hi there,

I looked on your site and there is no way to apply for a Full Stack position.
Also are you sponsoring Visas for those from Canada?

Thanks

------
bobmagoo
Tableau Software | Product Security Engineers | Seattle, WA | ONSITE Tableau's
Product Security team is scaling up! We're looking for two application
security engineers, and a more operationally-focused security engineer. If
you're specifically interested in security work, please shoot me a message.

* Security Engineer - [https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbG...](https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQgvbglwkM)

* Senior Application Security Engineer - [https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbG...](https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQgvbg1wkM)

* Application Security Engineer - [https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbG...](https://tableau.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=YRR6e#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQ9KWAuQsM)

Requisite blurb about Tableau: Tableau Software is a company on a mission. We
help people see and understand their data. After a highly successful IPO in
2013, Tableau has become a market-defining company in the business
intelligence industry. Our culture is casual and high-energy. We are
passionate about our product and our mission and we are loyal to each other
and our company. We value work/life balance, efficiency, simplicity,
freakishly friendly customer service, and making a difference in the world!

If you want to apply, please email me at behle@tableau.com so I can put you
into the system. Cheers!

~~~
jcdcedg
Piggy-backing...

Tableau | Senior Software Engineers | Seattle or Kirkland, WA | ONSITE

Tableau is a company on a mission to help people see and understand their
data. We’ve rapidly become a market-defining company in data visualization -
but don’t take my word for it, read what analysts like BARC and Gartner have
to say about it. (“Leader”, “#1.”) And we’re just getting started.

My team is looking for a few senior engineers (5+ years experience, or
equivalent skill) to help expand Tableau into an exciting new space. We’re
looking for developers who can design and develop web services at scale. Due
to the broad opportunity created by rapid growth we can accommodate most
interests.

Full job description: [https://bit.ly/2r95VaC](https://bit.ly/2r95VaC)

(see other openings on Taleo if you find this isn’t the best fit, we’re
expanding rapidly with many roles available)

If you have any questions or want to submit a resume, reach me at jclement at
tableau.com.

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach
east of Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), and possibly others, all
ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on.
Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc/POWER, MIPS,
ARMv8/Thumb2/AArch64, x86-64/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire
from no-degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer
Engineering, Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life. Pick Florida or Texas to
live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income tax. Pick Florida
for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that commonly go for
$150,000 to $450,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
52-6F-62
I took the liberty of very quickly expanding kristopolous's[0] script into an
unpacked Chrome extension gist.

Forked the gist and added the code here:
[https://gist.github.com/robertfairley/e068e02f8cd7c6558bfee3...](https://gist.github.com/robertfairley/e068e02f8cd7c6558bfee3d8e3bb290d)

Copy/paste and load it in Chrome dev mode. Uses the function name `hnJobQuery`
to avoid any potential conflicts.

eg

    
    
        hnJobQuery(['remote', 'python']);
    
    

\---

[0]
[https://gist.github.com/kristopolous/19260ae54967c2219da8](https://gist.github.com/kristopolous/19260ae54967c2219da8)

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~50) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b8...](https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://blog.figma.com/building-a-
professional-design-tool-o...](https://blog.figma.com/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, WebAssembly, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL,
Ruby, Sinatra, Rust

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
sakagami0
Alice Technologies | Senior Software Engineer Frontend | FULL TIME | Menlo
Park, CA | Salary + Equity 0.05% – 0.4% | Visa Sponsorship Available |
[https://alicetechnologies.com](https://alicetechnologies.com)

ALICE brings AI to the $7 Trillion, 7,000 year old construction industry and
transforms how the field is managed. The ALICE team is small and agile, which
means there’s room to shape the work you do, learn new things, and grow with
our company. Our product runs on complex algorithms and PhD-level research,
but our team runs on collaboration, quality work, and a good sense of humor.

We are looking for a Senior Front-End developer to take ownership of the
front-end codebase, re-architecture it and choose the right framework and
technologies for the team. Be prepared to face challenging architectural
problems, implement awesome features, help shape the front-end codebase, and
even get your hands dirty with the back-end.

Must-Have Experience

• 3+ years front-end development using modern web platforms (i.e. Angular,
React), Javascript, Typescript, etc.

• Solid understanding of how the web works and it's underlying communication
protocols.

• Writing efficient and high performance front-end code.

• Working on cross-browser projects.

• Top-notch jokes.

Bonus Experience

• Knowledge of ES2018, js linters, npm, Angular & React.

• Prior experience with libraries like D3.js, vis.js, three.js or similar to
visualize beautiful charts & 3D models.

• Good understanding of responsive design.

• Experience with server-side coding (esp. using core Java & Play framework).

Contact: hossein@alicetechnologies.com with HN in the subject

------
cbosborn
Rigetti Quantum Computing | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Web Developer
| Senior Software Engineer | Lead DevOps Engineer | Etc.

At Rigetti we're on a mission to build the world's most powerful computer. We
are a full-stack technology company in the most literal sense: we design,
fabricate, characterize, calibrate, and ultimately deploy our quantum chips
through our software platform, Forest, making them available over the cloud to
users all over the world.

Software engineering is at the heart of our technology, as we develop internal
tools for the many technical divisions within our company, and architect a
state-of-the-art platform for a whole new kind of computing.

The following are just a few of our open positions:

\- Web Developer: you will be building tools for the next-generation of hybrid
quantum/classical computing services, and cutting-edge R&D applications for
the engineering teams that make these machines possible.

\- Senior Software Engineer: you will be responsible for building and
maintaining the software used to characterize quantum devices. Working closely
with our team of talented physicists you will play a direct role in improving
and scaling Rigetti's quantum computers.

\- Lead DevOps Engineer: you will be responsible for ensuring Rigetti's
quantum computing services are engineered for availability and efficiency. You
will be formalizing the DevOps culture at Rigetti to create a world-class,
first-of-its-kind hybrid quantum/classical computing service.

Our stack includes Python, Common Lisp, C, and JavaScript, but most of all we
care how well you can solve problems and learn.

It's not a mission to Mars, but it is quantum computing. Come be a part of
something amazing.

[http://rigetti.com/careers](http://rigetti.com/careers)

------
cr15
TransferWise | Senior backend developer and mid-level fullstack developer |
Full-time | London, UK | Onsite | £50k - £70k + stock

Typical interview process: Technical test [1.5 hours] -> pre-screening call
[30 mins] -> Technical interview [1.5 hours] -> product interview [1 hour] ->
Final interview [1 hour]

Come and join the product team at TransferWise! Our engineers are product
engineers ([http://tech.transferwise.com/every-engineer-is-a-product-
per...](http://tech.transferwise.com/every-engineer-is-a-product-per...)).
They work with customers to understand the problems they are having and ideate
on solutions to develop prototypes and validate them.

We’re currently looking for a senior backend engineer and a mid-level full
stack engineer to help us on our mission. Specifically we’re building products
that help consumers understand the confusing (and sometimes devious) money
transfer market.

What we’re interested in as a team: high-quality & testable software,
continuous learning, good work/life balance, working autonomously as a team.

Useful tech experience:

    
    
      -Backend: A solid background working with Java / Spring / Spring Boot. Understanding and confidence working with a range of persistence and middleware technologies such as (but not exclusively) MySQL, PostgreSQL, Kafka, SQS.
    
      -Full stack: Comfortable working on a full stack platform that (ideally) includes a strongly typed OO backend language. Frontend experience working with React, Webpack, Angular, Gulp, GraphQL desirable, but core JS skills required.
    
      -Both roles: A keen eye for (SOLID) design principles, a positive attitude towards testing, maintainability and a iterative mindset is required.

So come and join a high-growth (100% year on year), high volume (£2bn
transferred a month) and mission-driven company. CVs to:
comparison@transferwise.com

~~~
8ytecoder
Do you provide visa sponsorship? (I love transferwise btw.)

~~~
cr15
Yes we do.

------
hobonumber1
SoundHound | All roles available in Santa Clara/San Francisco. Engineering
roles only in Toronto. | ONSITE -
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers) I'm an
Engineering Manager at SH. We've just raised $75 Million from NVIDIA, Samsung,
KP and others to take on Amazon and Google in AI with our "Collective AI"
Houndify platform. Our open Houndify platform has the world’s fastest speech
recognition and most sophisticated natural language understanding. We've had a
lot of interest from partners and there are a LOT of really interesting
projects being worked on requiring complex problem solvers who can work well
independently. Things have come a long way since our leaked demo video took
top spot on Reddit a year ago!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ONXea0mXg)
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=niY2QAwd](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=niY2QAwd)
If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
tilo at (company name) dot com. I respond to all emails but please, no
recruiters! And we have hired from this thread in the past.

------
weejewel
Athom | Node.js Developer | Enschede, The Netherlands | Full Time | Onsite |
€50K - €70K Salary | [https://www.athom.com](https://www.athom.com)

At Athom we make the smart home available to everyone. Our product Homey can
be bought in retail stores such as Coolblue & MediaMarkt for € 299,- and
enables users to connect everything at home.

We are a scale-up and do hardware, software, marketing and support all in-
house. We also have the largest home automation community on the internet, who
many of also create Homey Apps that run on Homey itself.

Our software stack is mainly Node.js and React Native. We are looking for a
new colleague that has experience with either.

Visit [https://go.athom.com/jobs](https://go.athom.com/jobs) for more info, or
send me an e-mail at emile@athom.nl.

------
derek
Amperity | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time Amperity is hiring engineers
across all levels.

Interesting problems:

\- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily and blending it with
real-time events

\- Automatically stitching data together across disparate systems by training
machine-learning models to build a probabilistic knowledge graph

\- Taking research algorithms and productionizing them for high-scale usage

\- Allowing users to perform complex, real-time queries across an aggregated
view of their data

\- Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

We're using Clojure/ClojureScript and all the modern big data tech goodies
you'd expect of a 2-year-old company.

Apply at [https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) or
reach out to me directly with questions. My email prefix matches my HN handle.

------
herbps10
Silent Spring Institute | Newton, MA | ONSITE | Software Engineer We’re
looking for a web application engineer to lead our efforts to design digital
tools to communicate research about harmful chemicals in everyday
environments.

We measure chemical levels in people’s environments and in their bodies—even a
New York Times columnist Nicholas Kristof was tested in one of our studies:
[http://nyti.ms/2CdcyQ4](http://nyti.ms/2CdcyQ4)! We built a web application
to help us return individual results in an understandable way to the people
who were tested. We need your help turning it into a scalable tool that can be
used by more studies to reach tens of thousands of participants. Here’s a
description of some of our work so far:
[https://ehp.niehs.nih.gov/EHP702/](https://ehp.niehs.nih.gov/EHP702/).

Silent Spring is relentlessly asking tough questions about the chemicals in
our homes and in the products we buy. You’ll be there with us, helping us
communicate our findings to create conscious consumers and healthier
communities.

You will have opportunities to develop new software tools or lead data science
projects, for example, analyzing environmental health data, developing new R
packages, or creating novel visualizations of our unique datasets. You will
help develop new smartphone tools, like Detox Me
([https://silentspring.org/detoxme/](https://silentspring.org/detoxme/)) to
collect data on the products people are using and track interventions to their
reduce exposures.

This is a full time position. We offer competitive salaries, 4 weeks vacation
plus holidays, health insurance, and other benefits.

More information: [https://silentspring.org/opportunities-silent-spring-
institu...](https://silentspring.org/opportunities-silent-spring-
institute#SoftwareEngineer) To apply: Send a cover letter and resume to
careers@silentspring.org

------
alesk
Optellum | Full Stack Engineer - Help Fight Cancer with AI | React, Scala,
Python | Oxford, UK | Onsite | ales.kozumplik@optellum.com

Optellum was founded so that every lung cancer patient can get treated at an
early stage, when it can be cured. We are applying machine learning
technologies on the world's largest clinical dataset, to identify patients at
risk of developing lung cancer to ensure they receive the best possible care.

You would work closely with the founders, AI & medical experts from University
of Oxford, who have track records of commercializing technology through 10
start-ups (to date 5 trade sales and 1 IPO).

See Careers at [http://www.optellum.com/](http://www.optellum.com/) to join
the fight against cancer and improve lives of millions!

------
pruth
Carv | Android Engineer - Junior | £35k - £55k | London ONSITE |
[https://www.getcarv.com/pages/careers](https://www.getcarv.com/pages/careers)

In 2016, we broke the sports wearables record on the crowdfunding platform
Kickstarter. We delivered a v1 of Carv in Winter 2017 and have since helped
over a thousand people improve how they ski. With a thin and intelligent
insert, Carv measures your movement and weight distribution then relays
actionable feedback through your earphones in real-time.

You’ll be working on all things mobile but focused primarily on Android and
Kotlin. You’ll be staying close to our users’ primary use-case. Which means
skiing! You’ll get the chance to test and trial your creations in our mountain
HQ in Innsbruck. You’ll be working with a variety of frameworks and tools
including Bluetooth Low Energy, Realm, Mapbox and Protobuf. We also use CI and
UI Testing to ensure quality and you’ll be interfacing with other tools like
Sketch and Paintcode. There’s also plenty of scope for expanding out of mobile
and getting involved with the core analysis engine written in C++ or our
Python based server.

You have a passion for the outdoors and have some experience skiing. You’ve
had at least 1 year of experience with Swift or Kotlin and at least 2 years
with software. If you have shipped or iterated on at least one app on the Play
or App store then that's a bonus!

If you are interested please email pruth (at) motionmetrics (dot) co

~~~
freakcage
very interesting and you get to skiing. Wow! Did you sponsor visa?

------
katyi
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com/work-with-us/](https://tophat.com/work-with-us/)
| Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are looking for software engineers to join our team. We are hiring a DevOps
Engineer, Sr Platform Engineer, and a Full-stack Web Developer (Python,
Django, Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been
practicing Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience
from $80K to $120K.

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace.

In summary, we have a great dev culture and some really cool problems to work
on!

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
sou...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B0%5D=HN&department=Engineering)

We are hosting a Hack and Tell May 29th and are looking for presenters. Join
us! [http://meetu.ps/e/Fdrkv/w4lcx/f](http://meetu.ps/e/Fdrkv/w4lcx/f)

~~~
hash2016
Do you offer sponsorship for qualified immigrant?

------
thirru
Shape (YC S15 | Start X F17)
([https://shapescale.com/careers/](https://shapescale.com/careers/)) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Computer Vision Engineer, Embedded
Firmware (Linux) Engineer | $120K-200K + substantial equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale, and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We have recently launched a pre-order with thousands of sales and are looking
to expand our engineering team. It's challenging both on the software and
hardware, due to ShapeScale's robotic, rotating and expanding arm. On the
computer vision side, we face interesting challenging involving 3D
reconstruction, rejigging, and data collection.

Both positions are perfect for those looking to take a leading role in a fast-
growing startup that comes with great opportunities for personal and career
growth.

More info on the CV role and apply at:
[https://grnh.se/glwdm1tk2](https://grnh.se/glwdm1tk2)

More info on the Embedded Linux role and apply at:
[https://grnh.se/ooeswi6u2](https://grnh.se/ooeswi6u2)

------
mck-
Routific | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://routific.com](https://routific.com)

Routific is a smart logistics platform that optimizes routes for last-mile
delivery fleets, saving businesses up to 40% on time and fuel. Today, the
power and efficiency of our proprietary algorithm combined with a stellar user
experience makes Routific the best routing solution on the market and the
leading route optimization API.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/routific](https://www.keyvalues.com/routific)

Here are our open roles:

\- Algorithms Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/233236-algorithms-
engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/233236-algorithms-engineer)

\- Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/200057-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/200057-full-stack-engineer)

\- Senior Customer Success Manager:
[https://angel.co/routific/jobs/360724-senior-customer-
succes...](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/360724-senior-customer-success-
manager)

\- Senior Mobile engineer (React Native)

Tech Stack: Rust – Common Lisp – React – Angular – Typescript – Node.js

------
codnee
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, Tel Aviv, Shanghai | ONSITE | VISA support|
Relocation to Amsterdam

I am a mobile developer at Booking.com, the biggest accommodations site on
this planet. We are looking to hire experienced people from anywhere in the
world, and to relocate them to the beautiful city of Amsterdam to work with
us.

Some of the positions available are:

* Software developer (Tel Aviv): [https://grnh.se/wpvlai1](https://grnh.se/wpvlai1)

* iOS developer (Shanghai): [https://grnh.se/jjufi0bx1](https://grnh.se/jjufi0bx1)

* Android developer (Shanghai): [https://grnh.se/ngmta71](https://grnh.se/ngmta71)

* Software Development Manager (Amsterdam): [https://grnh.se/yam4uqgc1](https://grnh.se/yam4uqgc1)

* Software Development Manager (Tel Aviv): [https://grnh.se/oekihlfl1](https://grnh.se/oekihlfl1)

* Product Owner Infra (Amsterdam): [https://grnh.se/r8u63vga1](https://grnh.se/r8u63vga1)

* Product Owner Email Infra (Amsterdam): [https://grnh.se/6jb47nnn1](https://grnh.se/6jb47nnn1)

You can find other open positions at
[https://grnh.se/30g5b71](https://grnh.se/30g5b71)

------
whafro
PathAI | Engineering | Boston, MA | Full-time | VISA, ONSITE |
[https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com) PathAI is looking for back-end,
front-end, and platform engineers to help lead and expand a platform that is
already helping detect cancer faster and more accurately while paving the way
toward personalized medicine.

We have a modern stack with a mix of Java and Python, alongside a Vue-powered
front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have a great
engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance efforts. We're
a technology company working within healthcare, not a healthcare company
trying to leverage technology.

We're making some major decisions around the direction of the platform, so
we're especially excited to bring on tech leads, but early- and mid-career
developers who have great software engineering chops can find a great home
here as well.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

~~~
papyrus23
Do you sponsor H-1Bs?

------
alanxu
BAMTECH Media | New York, NY | Senior Software Engineer, Media Engineering |
Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

BAMTECH Media is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join the Media
Engineering Team. BAMTECH software engineers develop premium digital media
products for many of our partners. The products we build, such as MLB.TV,
NHL.TV, PlayStation Vue and ESPN+ are paving the way for the next-generation
media and sport technologies. Media Engineering works on building out scalable
distributed systems for media production pipeline that is core to our
products. If you are interested in joining us in the pursuit of not only
crafting new media products but also enjoying the products you build, we are
interested in hearing from you. Technologies include Java, Spring, Scala, full
AWS stack, Reactive Programming. Experience in these is preferred but not
required.

If you're open to learning new things, or excited to expand your skillset in
these areas, please apply by visiting [https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-
york/sr-software-engi...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/sr-
software-engineer-media-engineering/391/6746812) or message me directly.

~~~
andresp
How can we message you?

~~~
alanxu
You can message me through email. Ah, I see what happened. Just updated my
profile with my email in the about section. Let me know if you are unable to
locate it. Thanks for reaching out!

------
takiadaptly
Adaptly | Software Engineer (Back-End, Clojure) | Full-time | New York, NY |
Onsite

Adaptly is looking for experienced Clojure software engineers: awesome
developers that have a passion for well-tested, clean code; and the energy and
maturity to inspire a team and create amazing stuff.

Our in-house built systems are distributed and run at scale, and so efficiency
and testing are incredibly important. We use a combination of Clojure and Ruby
to run a large data processing and reporting infrastructure that integrates
with multiple third-party APIs. Postgres and Redis are utilized as first level
persistence and caching layers. We’re using some of our language’s best tools,
like core.async and transducers, in our production code. Looking for people
ready to explore new frameworks or libraries that will help us solve the
issues at hand.

For each new employee, we provide guidance, mentoring, encouragement to excel,
and top-shelf equipment as well as QA and DevOps support. Our managers will
provide you with valuable direction and, together with our team leads, will
guide you in your work by delivering meaningful feedback at all points along
the way.

We offer a casual, team-oriented work environment, a comprehensive
compensation package with short and long-term performance incentives, multiple
benefit plans, the opportunity to participate in the firm’s many activities,
and the chance to continuously grow and adapt in your career path.

taki@adaptly.com |
[https://jobs.lever.co/adaptly/3841c255-16b5-447d-8381-0f9c4d...](https://jobs.lever.co/adaptly/3841c255-16b5-447d-8381-0f9c4d59c5d5)

------
bencmbrook
[https://transcend.io](https://transcend.io) | San Francisco | Full Stack
Developers - All Levels | Full-time (React + Node) | ONSITE in San Francisco |
Interns welcome

Transcend is a privacy compliance toolkit that helps companies give their
customers the ability to access or delete their personal data (a requirement
under the GDPR).

On the frontend, we’re building a standard privacy dashboard, located at
privacy.<company>.com. This is the place customers should go to easily
understand how their data is being used, manage privacy settings, access, or
delete their personal data.

On the backend, we’re integrating with SaaS tools and DBs to automate requests
for personal data. For example, retrieving customer data that is sitting in
Shopify or Segment.

Data protection and privacy are finally becoming a HUGE issue for consumers,
companies, and governments, and we’re building the tools to help companies
embrace this future.

Come build this future with us! We're a team of 2 and growing to 5. We're
based out of the South Park Commons in SOMA, San Francisco.

Email us at ben@transcend.io to set up a time! [https://angel.co/transcend-
inc/jobs](https://angel.co/transcend-inc/jobs)

------
mmendez_sq
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer | Atlanta | Onsite |
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office is hiring for multiple positions. We have several
full-stack engineering teams in the office building features for our Point of
Sale systems as well as backend services that power our payments platform.

\----

What we do:

Develop and support the systems that power Square’s products. Develop and
support routing and gateway support between Square’s products and payment
processors in the US and abroad.

\----

Why it's cool:

Our Atlanta office has a history of working on mission critical projects.
Infrastructure used throughout Square is designed and developed here. Day-to-
day we use Java, Go, Ruby, Javascript, and Objective-C. Our work environment
includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus all the advantages of
working in a smaller office where everyone knows each other. Our office is
located in Midtown, close to Georgia Tech’s campus. Square’s products are
widely used by the general public, so you’ll be building features that are
used by millions of people.

\----

Who we're looking for:

Engineers familiar with Java, Go, or Ruby or another high level OO language.

\----

If this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you --
email mmendez+hn@squareup.com.

------
adamkl
Manulife | Software Engineers | Kitchener/Waterloo/Toronto/Montreal | ONSITE |
Full-Time

"We're not some old, stuffy insurance company. We're a large company with lots
of young talent going through a transformation to be not just a financial
company, but a technology company."

Personally, I joined Manulife about a year ago based on the above statement,
figuring it would be a good opportunity to be a part of some serious change,
and so far, it has lived up to my expectations. I'm currently leading an
initiative to utilize GraphQL in new and innovative ways (using schema
stitching to mix and match APIs as necessary, and developing proxy layers that
can alter and augment data as it passes through).

This is only one of the many things we are working on:

\- GraphQL based API infrastructure

\- React/Relay UIs

\- Kafka/NiFi for back-end data flow

\- Cloud Foundry PaaS

Our tech stack? JavaScript/TypeScript, .NET Core, Java, Golang, even some
Kotlin. Best tool for the job at hand, really.

Take a look at a couple of our open positions:

[https://jobs.manulife.com/ShowJob/Id/201506/Senior-
Software-...](https://jobs.manulife.com/ShowJob/Id/201506/Senior-Software-
Engineer/)

[https://jobs.manulife.com/ShowJob/Id/116610/Senior-
Applicati...](https://jobs.manulife.com/ShowJob/Id/116610/Senior-Application-
Developer/)

------
tomng
Adobe | Web Engineers (Front-End / Back-End / Full Stack) | San Francisco, CA
| On-site, Full Time

Join a startup team at Adobe SF to reimagine Photoshop, the world’s standard
for crafting images. We’re creating a machine-learning powered tool that
empowers everyone to easily build the stunning images and designs they imagine
– with the simplicity, power, and joy of playing with Lego-style building
blocks.

We’re a small but rapidly growing team of six, backed by the tech and
resources of Adobe. Our modern web stack includes: React, JavaScript (ES6),
WebAssembly, Canvas/WebGL, Node.js, AWS. Join us to change how the world
creates images.

Learn more and apply here:

Full Stack / Backend Web Engineer (SF):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Full-Stack-Web-Developer---Digital-Imaging_61022)

Front End Web Engineer (SF):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Web-Developer---Digital-Imaging_60652)

------
unignorant
Neon Exchange (NEX) | Engineering and Blockchain Roles | Remote |
[https://neonexchange.org](https://neonexchange.org)

NEX is building the first high performance, cross-chain decentralized exchange
(DEX). Today's DEXs cannot handle large order volume and in general offer very
poor usability. Further, unlike most centralized exchanges, users cannot trade
in national currencies. We are solving this problem through a fast, off-chain
matching engine and a global network of banking partners. We are also among
the first blockchain projects to launch a token as a fully regulated and
compliant European security.

Our founders are responsible for creating CoZ, one of the largest open source
blockchain communities
([https://github.com/CityOfZion](https://github.com/CityOfZion)), where we
have created software used by hundreds of thousands of users. Collectively,
our team includes PhDs from Stanford and ETH Zurich, YC alumni, and award
winning designers.

Some tech highlights:

\- Elixir for our matching engine

\- React / Redux for our front-end components

\- NEO and Ethereum for smart contracts

We are looking for front-end and back-end engineers, developers familiar smart
contracts, and PhD-level researchers in security or distributed systems.
Please use the following form link to express your interest:
[https://goo.gl/forms/9vei5MhQ96Ug7Xs02](https://goo.gl/forms/9vei5MhQ96Ug7Xs02)

Also feel free to email me for more information: ethan@neonexchange.org

------
smortaz
Microsoft | Senior Engineers (Back End / Front End)| FULL-TIME ONSITE+REMOTE |
VISA

Hi Folks - Eng lead for Python Tools teams at Microsoft. I'm looking to hire 4
devs during the next 2 months for Azure Notebooks - basically Jupyter as a
Service. You can check it out at
([https://notebooks.azure.com](https://notebooks.azure.com)). It's a mix of
C#/.Net (FE) and Linux/Docker (BE). Local (Redmond) is preferred, but
exceptions can be made! Looking for both frontend and backend web devs.

Ideal candidates have 4+ years of relevant industry experience.

If interested, pls send your resume to pythonjobs@microsoft.com with the
subject "AZNB".

Thanks!

------
songchang
FLEXPORT | SF, CA (HQ) | FT, ONSITE, VISA XFER OK | 50+ Openings | $130K -
$180K + equity | www. flexport.com

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

Hiring experienced Software Engineers, preferably with 5+ years of experience
or more!

* Software Engineer: [https://www.flexport.com/careers/job/535049?ref=keyvalues](https://www.flexport.com/careers/job/535049?ref=keyvalues)

We're language agnostic but here's our current tech stack: Frontend: React,
Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme Mobile: React Native, Apollo Backend: Ruby on Rails,
Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec CI: GitHub, Buildkite Infrastructure: AWS,
Python

Contact: song@flexport.com

------
siyinghz
Niantic Labs | Software Engineering or Computer Vision or Robotics | SF, Bay
Area | Full time

Since Niantic (maker of Pokemon Go) acquired my startup, Escher Reality (YC
S17), we are continuing to build Augmented Reality tech.

We work at the bleeding edge of technology. We tackle everything from highly
performant computer vision algorithms on mobile devices to reliable and fast
cloud services that manage AR data and sessions

Our stack: Core algorithms in C++ cross-compiled for Android, iOS, and Unity,
so we also do work in Objective-C, Swift, Java, and C#. Our service is in GCP,
C++, and Java.

If you are interested e-mail us: jobs@escherreality.com and tell us about
yourself and side projects you've worked on.

~~~
nartam11
wahoo go BostonAR!

------
GICodeWarrior
DoorDash (YC S13) | Security Engineers | Mountain View, San Francisco |
ONSITE, Full-Time | [https://www.doordash.com/](https://www.doordash.com/)

We're looking for multiple application and infrastructure Security Engineers.
If you have experience securing webapps/apis -OR- experience securing
infrastructure in AWS & Kubernetes, we want to hear from you!

Technologies: Kubernetes, AWS, Python, Django, Java, and more

Areas: Security Tools & Infrastructure, Code Review, Architecture Review,
Penetration Testing, and more

Again, we're hiring multiple people; you don't need to excel in every
technology and area.

I'm the Head of Security here at DoorDash (former head of Matasano Security's
south bay office).

Our hiring process is three steps:

1\. Introduction call with me personally (to learn more about DoorDash, not to
"tech you out")

2\. Application or infrastructure security qualifier

3\. On-site interview

We recently closed our $535 million Series D, we are expanding from 600 to
1,600 cities this year, and hiring 250 more people as well. Join us now to
help take our security to the next level as our systems evolve to meet and
exceed our expansion plans.

Reach out to learn more about DoorDash, and tell me what you want to work on!

rusty.burchfield+hn@doordash.com

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/doordash/jobs/802600](https://boards.greenhouse.io/doordash/jobs/802600)

------
jisaacso
Asimov | Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time

Hi from Asimov! We’re a small team of HNers fresh off of our seed funding lead
by Andreessen Horowitz. We’re fueled by a vision to transition synthetic
biology to a fully-fledged engineering discipline. Check out some of our work
at www.github.com/CIDARLAB/cello and our mission at www.asimov.io/blog

Search Keywords: deep learning, sequence to sequence learning, bioinformatics,
cloud infrastructure, python, tensorflow, microservices, biotech, Boston,
Cambridge

Prerequisites:

* 4+ years hands on experience as a SWE or ML engineer in industry

* ML engineer: knowledge of modern methods in reinforcement learning, generative adversarial models, breadth of knowledge across supervised and unsupervised learning and experience applying these models in software

* SWE: knowledge of cloud infrastructure, large scale data warehousing, build/test/deploy platform development

 _Biological data scientist: proficiency in scripting, statistical analysis of
genomic data sets, NGS, flow cytometry reads and RNAseq

_ Excitement to learn a tremendous amount about genetics, bio hacking, genetic
circuit design

* Excitement to own your own roadmap and prioritization

Perks

* We believe in creating a lifelong company by avoiding burnout and focusing on long term impact

* Frequent team lunches, happy hours, offsites (borda borg!), snacks and a fully stocked coffee lab

If you’re interested please send me an email at joe@asimov.io or apply online
at www.asimov.io/careers

------
meddlepal
Datawire | Telepresence OSS Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE and ONSITE (Boston)

Datawire is a Boston-based startup that builds open source tools so that
developers can code faster on Kubernetes. Our tools include Telepresence
([https://www.telepresence.io](https://www.telepresence.io)) for local
development; Forge ([https://forge.sh](https://forge.sh)) for
build/deployment; and Ambassador
([https://www.getambassador.io](https://www.getambassador.io)), an API Gateway
for Kubernetes.

We're looking for a systems engineer who has a strong understanding of systems
and networking. This is not a job if you consider yourself a "full-stack
engineer". If you would be comfortable hacking on a VPN client, consider
yourself a strong candidate :-). We're looking for someone who's fluent in at
least one of Python/Golang/C. Kubernetes experience a huge plus, but not
required.

[https://www.datawire.io/careers/](https://www.datawire.io/careers/)

------
litcharts
LitCharts | Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | Remote Only (USA) |
[https://www.litcharts.com](https://www.litcharts.com)

Come help improve literature education with LitCharts! LitCharts provides high
quality literature guides, analysis, and related literary tools and resources.
Over two million students, teachers, and general interest readers use the
LitCharts website and mobile apps every month.

We are looking for a full-time Full Stack Engineer to work on all aspects of
the site, both front- and back-end. Must be proficient with Ruby and Ruby on
Rails, Javascript and jQuery, AWS and S3, Haml, SCSS, and working remotely.

We’re a small team, and the code you write will have a direct impact on our
success as well as reach millions of users. You can work from home or
anywhere. We work flexible hours but typically stick to 9am-5pm EST and are
looking for someone able to do the same. All applicants must also be legally
authorized to work in the United States.

Please email your resume, Github profile, samples of your code/work, or
anything else you'd like to us to know about to hiring@litcharts.com to apply.
Thanks for reading!

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers | London | Full Time | Onsite | Salary:
£60k-£80k | [https://www.lendable.co.uk/](https://www.lendable.co.uk/) Join
Lendable - the UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team of
high performers who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation in
Fintech in the form of automated lending. Well-funded (£400M+) and profitable
after only three years. We are on the lookout for talented software engineers
and data scientists to help us get further, faster. Software development and
data science are at the heart of what we do and lead all our business
decisions. You'll be working directly with our CTO co-founder building our
platform and internal tools. Challenging project, no boring CMS work, real
application development. Experience with Symfony 3 and PHP 7 is required.

Perks include: Annual company sponsored working vacation abroad (last year we
went to Tuscany), hardware of your choice, regular team events, weekly company
lunch, weekly yoga classes, loft office in Shoreditch

Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
Cixelyn
Build.moe | Designer / Illustrator, AI Researcher | San Francisco / Half Moon
Bay | Full-Time | Onsite

I'm the founder of a small YC-backed startup building a cutting-edge
artificial intelligence that helps artists draw and paint faster. Our primary
customers are in the animation and games market, but we’re finding new
applications in the space every day.

\--DESIGNER/ILLUSTRATOR--

We're looking to hire a full-time designer/illustrator with a passion for
anime and board games. Ideally, you've done visual design for games before,
you know how to design for print. INTERNS for this position are also welcome.

Please check out more information about our design position here:
[https://build.moe/hn-designer/](https://build.moe/hn-designer/)

\--AI RESEARCHER--

We're also looking for AI researcher to help with the development of state-of-
the-art generative networks for artistic work. If you want to work alongside
other world-class researchers, and you have some experience with GANs, please
drop an email to jobs@build.moe with the name of best waifu/husbando as the
subject.

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto |
Onsite/Remote | USA/Canada only
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

\- Software Engineers \- Devops Engineers \- Software Test Engineers, and
more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2018 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
RoryRecruiter
Digital McKinsey | ATL, AUS, BOS, CHI, CHL, DC NYC, SF | Front End Dev, Full
Stack Dev, Architect | Full Time | ONSITE

Digital McKinsey brings together the best of McKinsey’s digital capabilities
to help our clients use digital technology to transform their businesses.
You’ll join a global team working on everything from IT modernization and
strategy to agile, cloud, cybersecurity, and digital transformation. You’ll
typically work on projects across all industries and functions and will be
fully integrated with the rest of our global firm. You’ll also work with
colleagues from across McKinsey & Company to help our clients deliver
breakthrough products, experiences, and businesses, both on technology and
non-technology topics.

Full Stack: [https://bit.ly/2H5VpaL](https://bit.ly/2H5VpaL) Front End:
[https://bit.ly/2q29z5k](https://bit.ly/2q29z5k) Software Architect:
[https://bit.ly/2IYWX77](https://bit.ly/2IYWX77)

Travel: 80% (Mon-Thursday)

Thanks for looking!

------
new2hn
Petuum | Software Engineer, Data Scientist | Pittsburgh, PA | ONSITE, VISA |
[http://www.petuum.com/careers.html](http://www.petuum.com/careers.html)

Petuum is building a platform for easily running distributed machine learning.
The company was spun out of a Carnegie Mellon research group about two years
ago, and we have raised $108 million through Series A + B funding to support
our rapid growth.

The Petuum development platform and gallery of AI building blocks work with
any programming language and any type of data, allowing managers and analysts
to quickly build AI applications without any coding, while engineers and data
scientists can further enhance applications as needed.

What we look for: Competent engineering acumen. Additionally,

* Front-end: Experience with Typescript and Angular is a plus.

* Back-end: Experience with some of C/C++, Go, Python, CUDA, and Kubernetes is a plus

* Data science: We look for at least a master's in data science or related. Industry experience with TensorFlow/Caffe is a plus.

We are hiring for our Pittsburgh and Sunnyvale offices.

------
rohannair
Highline BETA | Toronto, Canada | Onsite |
[https://highlinebeta.com](https://highlinebeta.com)

Highline BETA combines the assets and experience of leading enterprises, the
agility of startup founders, and the methodology of investors to launch new
ventures. We're building a new model for corporate innovation and startup
investing.

We've got a lot of interesting projects in the near-term and are looking for
strong, entrepreneurial developers to help us build new companies.

Specifically looking for React Native specialists, but also for full-stack
generalists who like working with React, Node.js, Elixir/Phoenix, AWS, etc.

We believe that diverse teams build better companies and better products. We
encourage applications from qualified candidates from all backgrounds,
including candidates of colour, women, queer candidates, candidates with
family caregiving responsibilities, immigrant candidates, transgender
candidates, and candidates with disabilities.

Shoot me an email: rohan@highlinebeta.com with questions/inquiries.

~~~
hash2016
Email sent. Thank you for the post, Rohan.

------
sequence7
Bitrise | Budapest, Hungary | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://bitrise.io](https://bitrise.io)

Bitrise (YC W17) is a Continuous Integration and Delivery platform focusing on
mobile development. We help developers to automate their every-day tasks so
they can go back to building great apps and have more time for their ideas.
We'd like to create an ecosystem for software developers which they can use to
build, test and distribute their apps in a way that it feels natural and fun.
We take being open very seriously and we love to automate everything!

We're funded and profitable and currently scaling out our team in beautiful
Budapest, Hungary. We are currently recruiting for the following roles:

Marketing

\- Head of Growth

Engineering

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Senior Frontend Engineer

\- Senior Tooling Engineer

\- Junior Tooling Engineer

\- Technical Support Engineer

Check out our careers page for more details
[https://www.bitrise.io/careers](https://www.bitrise.io/careers) and if you
think you'd be a good fit send us a short note telling us why to
jobs@bitrise.io

All roles are onsite only.

------
JessQuinn
Scrapinghub | Remote| Full-time | Python Developer/ Crawl Consultant/ Senior
Erlang Developer/ Erlang Team Lead/ Senior Test Automation Engineer/ Project
Manager/ System Administrator/ Support Engineer

Scrapinghub is a fast growing and diverse technology business turning web
content into useful data with a cloud-based web crawling platform, off-the-
shelf datasets, and turn-key web scraping services. We’re a globally
distributed team of over 100 Shubbers working from over 30 countries who are
passionate about scraping, web crawling, and data science.

The Scrapinghub team is growing and we're looking for great additions to our
team, wherever you're located! Positions are 100% remote, full-time and
include paid vacations including your country's national holidays. We offer
great opportunities for professional growth and development.

You can view all our open vacancies here -
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

------
ac2929
TELUS Digital | Full-Stack Developer| Toronto/Vancouver | ONSITE | Full-
Time/Contract

Our team at TELUS Digital is spoiled. What you’ll find here is that our vibe
is completely different from what you may see in a traditional office. There
are no cubicles or seating plan, instead, we have teams of people working
side-by-side creating something exceptional for our customers.

We use a range of technologies to get the job done: JavaScript and Babel
(ES2015-2017) coupled with Webpack, React, Redux and other libraries to
provide a modern, easy to use Javascript toolchain and smooth Developer
Experience. A central Design System is used for styling and hosts shared
components, while our RESTful APIs are built with Node.js powering our custom
services. Quality is a primary concern and we test our applications at
multiple levels with QA and Product Owners embedded within teams.

Take a look at our open positions:
[https://telusdigital.breezy.hr/](https://telusdigital.breezy.hr/)

------
alexbecker
Coalition | Back-End, SRE, Data Scientist | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-
Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small team of security
experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans building
a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk assessment to
make purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to educate clients and
mitigate risk where possible. We've raised $10m recently.

We are looking to expand our 11-person engineering team. These roles come with
significant amounts of responsibility and autonomy. The data science role in
particular is quite broad: areas of focus include expanding on our novel
computational statistical tools for risk-assessment and optimizing our overall
insurance portfolio.

Our front-end is in React, our back-end is built with Flask running on Python
3.6, and our infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We are also always open to new
technologies; we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

~~~
ejcx
I've worked with quite a few people at Coalition and know a lot about them.
This is a pretty neat company and team in a really boring space, which I think
means there's a ton of opportunity.

------
MeghanClare
Lyric | www.staylyric.com | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite

We are hiring for: Principal Data Engineer Senior Data Scientist Staff Front-
End Engineer Staff iOS Software Engineer Staff Software Engineer

Lyric's Creative Suites are your launchpad to a better travel experience,
combining the spaciousness of an apartment, the amenities of a 4-star hotel,
the productivity of your favorite work space with (soon to be) IOT
integration, and the creative surroundings of an artistic studio.

Funding: [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/lyric#section-
invest...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/lyric#section-invest..).
Wall Street Journal: [https://t.co/u67lZFqawf](https://t.co/u67lZFqawf) Why
NEA & NFX Invested:
[https://youtu.be/HyrjgDfwzAs](https://youtu.be/HyrjgDfwzAs)

Meghan Langill Senior Technical Recruiter Meghan@staylyric.com

~~~
ztorkelson
Just wanted to give a shout-out to Meghan and the rest of the team at Lyric.

I interviewed to lead their platform engineering team, and while I ultimately
decided to take my career in a different direction, the process was smooth,
the offer competitive, the technology interesting, and the story compelling.

If you're interested in this space, I'd definitely recommend giving them a
look.

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer, All Levels | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | $90 - $160k | [https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com) Alpha
enables management teams to make data-driven decisions about products, users,
and new markets. We believe the best path there involves more shots on goal –
by vastly accelerating our clients’ abilities to learn we can help them build
better products faster.

We’re looking for talented full-stack engineers who appreciate simple,
effective architecture and rapid experimentation. Lately we've been increasing
our efforts in NLP and machine learning, so experience there is a plus. We're
also ramping up our Vue.js adoption with nuxt.js in the coming months.

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - MongoDB - Redis - Vue.js - AWS - Heroku

For more info check out the official posting:
[https://www.workable.com/j/82D82B574C](https://www.workable.com/j/82D82B574C)

------
pablito
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | Engineering | Onsite | Internships

Calling all interns!

We (GoCardless) are looking for people to join us for 3-6 months this summer.
You'll join as a fully-fledged member of a team, shipping real projects to
production. We have a streamlined interview process for internships: You'll
have an introductory call, followed by a half day of face-to-face interviews.
Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/gocardless/jobs/28143](https://boards.greenhouse.io/gocardless/jobs/28143)

Unfortunately, we are unable to sponsor visas for internships, but we have
other full-time positions open as well for these roles: SRE, Backend,
Frontend, Pre-sales. Please take a look at our full list of open positions
here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/gocardless](https://boards.greenhouse.io/gocardless)

If you've got any questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

------
dstik
Tape | Los Angeles / Venice, CA | Multiple Positions | Full-time | Onsite
only, relocation offered | $80k - $120k + equity + benefits

At Tape, we’re building a modern video collaboration tool for the enterprise
to revolutionize communication in the workplace. We’re a fun, fast-paced, high
quality engineering team. We spent time as senior engineers at Facebook and
Amazon where, aside from building huge scalable systems, we thrived as mentors
for many engineers. With that in mind we are looking for peers who are excited
to take on product ownership and lead as well as younger engineers looking for
an incredible learning environment.

We’re looking for skilled mobile and backend engineers (preferably people
comfortable jumping across the stack). We offer unlimited paid vacation, fully
covered health benefits, catered lunches, and more.

Our interview process is pretty straight forward:

1) 1 or 2 phone interviews - ~1 hour each

2) on site - ~6 hours (no whiteboard coding, just technical discussion and
building something together)

3) offer

Our tech stack:

* iOS: Swift

* Android: Java and Kotlin

* Web: ReactJS

* Backend: NodeJS

* Infra: AWS

Contact me at dave (at) trytape (dot) com

~~~
davidwihl
“Unlimited paid vacation?” Really? How do you prevent abuse?

~~~
base698
Generally this is a way for companies to get out of paying your outstanding
vacation you haven't taken when you quit or get laid off.

~~~
RhodesianHunter
Not necessarily. I have worked for two companies now with unlimited vacation
policies that pay out for two weeks when you leave regardless of what vacation
you took.

~~~
dragonwriter
It's still a way of getting out of paying for accrued vacation if they pay out
two weeks at separation no matter how little vacation you took while working.

------
eli
Industry Dive | Washington, DC | Onsite

Industry Dive is a profitable, growing, six-year old B2B media company that
provides business news and analysis to millions of executives in a dozen
different industries. See e.g. utilitydive.com or retaildive.com or
marketingdive.com

VP OF SOFTWARE ENGINEERING

We are looking for a passionate software engineering leader who can help grow
and evolve our software development capabilities. The VP of Engineering is
responsible for providing vision, leadership and management to our 10-person
(and growing!) software team. This is a new position that reports to the CTO.
The ideal candidate has a strong technical background and a track record of
managing and scaling teams. Job description on website or contact me for more
details: eli-at-industrydive.com

ALSO HIRING:

\- Software Engineer

\- Marketing Programs Associate

\- Marketing Operations

\- Multiple Business Writer / Reporter / Editor positions

[https://www.industrydive.com/careers/](https://www.industrydive.com/careers/)

------
zdsbs
Brightcove | Sr. Software Engineer, Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time
| ONSITE | [https://www.brightcove.com](https://www.brightcove.com)

Brightcove is a pioneering force in the world of online video. Our cloud
platform enables Brightcove customers to upload videos, process them and
prepare them for delivery on multiple channels.

The platform engineering team is looking a a number of engineers to help us
build out our core services: CMS, Playback API, next generation IAM, and our
new kubernetes clusters.

The Brightcove CMS holds the central catalog of information for Brightcove’s
flagship Video Cloud product. This CMS is a high-performance metadata
management repository with integrated search capabilities that handles over 5M
updates and nearly 200M reads each day, with peak rates of around 5k writes
and 10k reads per second.

The Brightcove Playback API is responsible for serving all video metadata, for
all Brightcove video playback. We're working on our next generation of the
Playback API where fault tolerance and low latency are key!

If you're looking for a great set of engineers to work with, like challenging
problems, high scale, modern infrastructure, and self directed teams we're
looking for you!

Tech stack: Java, Groovy, Kotlin, Nodejs, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS

See our job postings:

Sr. Software Engineer: [https://www.brightcove.com/en/company/careers/open-
positions...](https://www.brightcove.com/en/company/careers/open-
positions/1061395)

Software Engineer: [https://www.brightcove.com/en/company/careers/open-
positions...](https://www.brightcove.com/en/company/careers/open-
positions/1061413)

------
deepasriks
The iOS/macOS Data Analysis team collects, analyzes and produces insights from
diagnostic and usage data from iPhone, iPad, Apple Watch, and Mac systems. Our
data is used to improve Apple products and services and to inform the
strategic direction of our products.

We are looking for an experienced Ruby on Rails backend engineer. You will
work with a team of full stack Web Developers to design and build new data
driven web applications for Apple engineers and support and enhance some
existing web applications they depend on. Our team primarily uses Ruby on
Rails to build APIs and ReactJS to create a great user experience.

More details can be found at
[https://cooljobs.apple.com/us/search#&ss=113706119&so=&pN=0&...](https://cooljobs.apple.com/us/search#&ss=113706119&so=&pN=0&openJobId=113706119)

You can also reach us at da-recruitment@group.apple.com

~~~
Bahamut
I think you meant to link to
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113706119#&openJobId=11...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113706119#&openJobId=113706119)
.

------
lingumi
Lingumi ([https://www.lingumi.com](https://www.lingumi.com)) | London, UK |
Software Engineer | Full-time | GBP 30-40k + equity | INTERN, ONSITE

We’re a fast-growing EdTech startup with a mission to make English learning
fun, affordable and effective for the next billion young learners. Our
flagship product is a mobile app with a digital curriculum full of mini-games
for 2-6 year-olds making their first steps into English (as a second
language).

We’re looking for our fourth engineer to help us iterate on the app (Unity,
C#) and build out our backend systems (AWS, node.js) to deal with scaling
globally and personalizing the experience for every child. We're a team of
ten, with an open work culture that permits flexible working time, remote-
friendly work, and team members with young families.

We’re iterating on our hiring process to be both fair and effective for both
parties, but roughly speaking it works like this: application, take-home
technical challenge, phone call, on-sites/video calls, offer.

The full job specification and application form can be found here:
[https://lingumi.workable.com/j/8727CCF3F9](https://lingumi.workable.com/j/8727CCF3F9).
If you’re looking for an internship, email me directly at george (at) lingumi
(dot) com.

Disclaimer: We’re not yet able to sponsor visas, therefore we don’t want to
waste anyone’s time by promising on something we can’t deliver. Similarly,
although we do support remote employees, we’re not able to include candidates
who are not able to start off in one of our offices (for onboarding). We have
offices in Cardiff and London.

I’m one of the software engineers on the team, but I’ll also be handling the
recruitment process so I welcome questions about the company, the team, the
engineering and the application process via an email to george (at) lingumi
(dot) com or a comment below!

------
jordannoone
Relativity | Los Angeles, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Engineering |
[https://relativityspace.com](https://relativityspace.com)

Since forming in 2015, Relativity has built the world’s largest metal 3D
printer and completed over 100 rocket engine test fires on our quest to build
our own rocket constructed almost entirely of 3D printed parts. The custom-
built rockets launch Earth-orbiting satellites with large payloads (i.e. a
satellite the size of a small car), six times the size of its competitors’
abilities. Relativity stands apart from other launchers in the space by not
just employing 3D printing as a supplemental technique, but for over 95% of
major components.

We recently announced the close of our $35 million Series B financing in March
2018, led by Playground Global with full participation from existing Series A
investors Social Capital, Y Combinator Continuity and Mark Cuban. We're
looking for a variety of roles, including Director of Additive Manufacturing
and a Director of Software to expand our leadership team as we grow. These
roles will include program management and technical leadership for their
respective teams. All roles are onsite at our Los Angeles headquarters.

Additionally, there are a variety of engineering roles open on our website:
[https://www.relativityspace.com/careers/](https://www.relativityspace.com/careers/).

Recent media: [https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/that-3d-printed-
rock...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/that-3d-printed-rocket-
company-just-got-35-million-in-private-financing/)
[https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/relativity-space-
rev...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/relativity-space-reveals-its-
ambitions-with-big-nasa-deal/)

~~~
letsago
This looks super cool, any positions for software engineers with 1 yr
experience?

------
julietmatsai
SumUp | BERLIN and COLOGNE, Germany | ONSITE, Full-time | VISA SPONSORSHIP |
[https://sumup.com/careers/](https://sumup.com/careers/)

We are the leading FintTech company in Europe with major offices in Berlin,
Sofia, and São Paulo comprising more than 800 people. We started out five
years ago and created a unique device to accept card payments anywhere. Beyond
our original hardware, mobile and web apps, we have gone on to develop a suite
of APIs and SDKs for integrating SumUp payments into other apps and services.
Today, hundreds of thousands of small businesses in 31 countries around the
world rely on SumUp to get paid. Join Us!

We're hiring for:

 __* Senior FrontEnd Engineer (Berlin): React, Webpack, Jest, Enzyme,
Storybook, Next.js, Gatsby, Emotion, Node, and Docker
-[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/E4A7BCCB2B/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/E4A7BCCB2B/)

 __* FrontEnd Engineer (Cologne) : React, Webpack, Jest, Enzyme, Storybook,
Next.js, Gatsby, Emotion, Node, and Docker
-[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/8E383875D5/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/8E383875D5/)

 __* Backend Engineer : Node.js, Ruby (also on the Rails), Erlang / Elixir,
Java / Scala, Golang -
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/5FDB12E43C/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/5FDB12E43C/)

 __* Android Developer: Java & Kotlin -
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/BF2411A781/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/BF2411A781/)

You can apply via links or reach out to me directly at julia.matsai@sumup.com

~~~
darshitpp
I recently applied for the Backend engineer role in Sofia, but received a
reply that you require trial work with a candidate before hiring and it would
be expensive for SumUp to invite applications from abroad. How will someone
get a visa unless you hire them? Seems a conundrum, and I'd like to know if
it's the same case here

------
troyastorino
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, ML, Full-Stack | SF | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, VISA Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make
it useful. We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage
their complete medical records, giving them with control over their care.
Beyond serving patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and
pharma companies who sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers.
Through this work we’re building the data sets that power some of today’s most
cutting edge medical research.

Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL, Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 20x this year.
Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

Learn more at team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn

~~~
WhitneyLand
Hope this is helpful to let you know that you’re missing out on some interest
due to the on-site requirement.

Of course, it makes sense that vetting, trust and the additional discipline
and communication effort required for remote positions can be significant.

However, please keep in mind that much of this can be mitigated by real
evidence of past track record accomplishments that establish the ability to
fit in with the team, the mission, and your requirements, while still making
strong contributions.

------
kookster
PRX | [https://www.prx.org](https://www.prx.org) | Software Engineer | Full-
time | Cambridge, MA or REMOTE

[https://prx.workable.com/j/43FACFCD68](https://prx.workable.com/j/43FACFCD68)

PRX is shaping the future of audio by building technology, training talented
producers and connecting them with supportive listeners.

We work with some of the biggest and best podcasts and public radio shows: The
Moth, This American Life, TED Talks, Serial, and our Radiotopia network
([https://radiotopia.fm](https://radiotopia.fm)) with all-stars like 99%
Invisible, and Criminal.

Join us in building things people love.

We help podcasters and public radio producers grow audience and make money.
The PRX team builds publishing, marketing, analytics, and distribution tools
that connect producers to listeners, buyers, fans, and funders.

If you check out our public GitHub repositories, you’ll see our projects, team
members, technologies and how we work:
[https://github.com/PRX](https://github.com/PRX). (If you find something that
could be improved or fixed, please send us a pull request.)

We believe in open source, and share as much as possible. We follow proven
practices of quality software development: PRs for contributions, requiring
tests, code reviews, style and coverage checking, continuous integration and
deployment, infrastructure as code, and documentation where readable code and
tests aren't enough.

Stack: Our applications are primarily Ruby on Rails, Angular, Node.js, and
Elixir deployed to AWS using Docker. We make extensive use of a range of AWS
services.

[https://prx.workable.com/j/43FACFCD68](https://prx.workable.com/j/43FACFCD68)

------
47
Article | Software Engineer, Product Manager | Vancouver, BC | ONSITE, VISA |
C$90 - C$140 | [https://www.article.com](https://www.article.com)

Article is on the mission to engineer remarkably better furniture experiences.
To accomplish this goal we are manage our own factories, ocean shipping,
warehousing, customer service, quality assurance, operations, transportation
network and final mile delivers.

We are building software systems to make an impact on each and every aspect of
above mentioned areas. We are 5 year old startup and we are growing at
exponential rate. Come help us build remarkably better furniture experiences.

We are hiring for following positions:

Software Engineer Front End Engineer Principal Software Engineer Product
Manager

See more details at
[https://www.article.com/careers](https://www.article.com/careers)

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Django / React Native | Dallas, TX | Remote | Equity 1-5% Salary
$70-90k

Cooklist shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy.

Our app can connect directly to 81 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes with 95% accuracy.

Cooklist has been live in private beta for 6 months as a web app and we
launched the beta iOS app six weeks ago. Hundreds of users are participating
in the development process. 10,000+ purchases have been downloaded in the last
week. Right now we are a 6 person team with experienced startup founders. You
can see a demo video at [https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co)

You can reach me at daniel@cooklist.co

------
vivcomma
Comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We _ship_ open source self driving car software. Here's the plan:
[https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

Looking for people to fill these roles:
[http://comma.ai/positions.html](http://comma.ai/positions.html)

There are no requirements beyond writing good code. Just convince us that you
can do the task and make it ship.

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Here's what we
look for: [http://comma.ai/hiring.html](http://comma.ai/hiring.html)

Send an email over with your resume and Github link (if you have one) to
givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
jcowans
Broadway Technology | Consulting, Software Engineering, Trading Application
Support | Austin, London, New York, Toronto, Waterloo | ONSITE, FULL TIME,
VISA

Broadway Technology develops high-performance distributed trading systems for
leading financial institutions. Primary development languages are C++
(especially for latency-sensitive components), Python, and C#. Compensation
and benefits are competitive, including the non-financial side:
[https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-
broadway](https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-broadway)

Visit
[http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com](http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com)
for formal job descriptions and to apply, or email
jcowans@broadwaytechnology.com and mention Hacker News!

------
eslaught
SLAC Computer Science Research Dept. | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA |
Full-time, Relocation Available

As part of a collaboration between the Computer Science Research Dept. at SLAC
and the LCLS-II project, we're looking for a full-time engineer to help us
build a high-performance monitoring system that will be used every single day
once the machine comes up. This is a mission-critical system. The monitoring
system will ingest between 100s of GB/s to 1 TB/s of data and be responsible
for rendering it to the user in a way that will enable the science users to
drive their experiments. Performance is obviously a goal here, but so are
maintainability and extensibility. Building a system with low technical debt
is a must for this project.

That project will be about 50% of your time; the other 50% will be more
flexible and may involve engineering work on the next-generation runtime
system Legion, which is a major project within our group.
([http://legion.stanford.edu/](http://legion.stanford.edu/))

Everything we do is open source.

We expect the monitoring system to be built primarily in Python and C++ on
Linux using some combination of UI technologies (Qt), fault-tolerant storage
technologies (Redis), high-performance compute (MPI or Legion), and high-
performance networking (to interface with the data acquisition system).

For more information about the department, see:

[https://www6.slac.stanford.edu/news/2016-05-26-slac%E2%80%99...](https://www6.slac.stanford.edu/news/2016-05-26-slac%E2%80%99s-new-
computer-science-division-teams-stanford-tackle-data-onslaught.aspx)

For more information on LCLS-II, see:

[https://portal.slac.stanford.edu/sites/lcls_public/lcls_ii/P...](https://portal.slac.stanford.edu/sites/lcls_public/lcls_ii/Pages/default.aspx)

We're working to put the official job ad out now. Please contact
eslaught@slac.stanford.edu if you are interested (subject line "AMI Project")
and I will forward the link when it is ready.

~~~
iandanforth
Would you consider Rust or Go implementations?

~~~
eslaught
One constraint is that the scientists would like this system to be something
they can maintain on their own, and that (for better or worse) means using
languages they are comfortable with. Python is obviously popular in science,
and C++ seems to be the current de facto "fast" language of choice. It's
likely we'll develop two versions of the system, of which one can be more
"researchy" and therefore able to take on more technical risk. However, we'll
still want to be strategic about what that risk is so that if the research
side of the project is successful it could in theory become the production
system.

------
Finbarr
Shogun (YC W18) | Senior Full Stack Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://getshogun.com](https://getshogun.com) | $120-$180k + 0.25-1%

Shogun is a storefront builder for eCommerce stores. We have one of the most
popular apps on Shopify
([https://apps.shopify.com/shogun](https://apps.shopify.com/shogun)) and we
just launched on BigCommerce.

We bootstrapped the business to profitability and we're growing fast. The team
is distributed around the world and we're looking for more engineers to join
us.

Our stack is Rails/React/Postgres/MongoDB and we have big plans for the
future.

If you are interested to learn more, email jobs@getshogun.com with your resume
and any questions you may have!

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are
determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. We will also be solving some very
interesting problems in the areas of data processing, APIs, UX and fine-
grained application security.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnrust]" in the subject line.
Other positions available, but please use [hnjobs] in subject line.

------
gault8121
Quill.org | Senior Product Manager | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY: 80k-140k,
[https://www.quill.org/](https://www.quill.org/)

Quill.org is an open source web app that helps low-income K-12 students become
great writers and critical thinkers. Quill is now being used by 900,000
students from 5,000 schools across the country, and we are a nonprofit funded
by foundations such as the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, Google.org, and
the Pineapple Fund.

30 million low-income students in the United States struggle with writing, and
we aim to help all of these students become confident writers and critical
thinkers in the next 10 years. To see how writing instruction is a game
changer for students, please check out this Atlantic article:
[https://theatln.tc/2aJnEfU](https://theatln.tc/2aJnEfU)

We are looking for a senior product manager who has 4+ years of experience
leading product teams and is passionate about education and open source
development. The PM’s primary responsibilities will be managing our
engineering and design teams and overseeing all of our projects.

We’re a small team of eleven working in the Financial District of New York
City. You will be joining as our first PM, and you will be directly involved
with both building the app and testing it with students in classrooms.

Fast Company recently featured Quill and explored how our automated writing
feedback helps students revise their work and improve their skills:
[https://www.fastcompany.com/40458272/this-machine-
learning-p...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40458272/this-machine-learning-
powered-software-teaches-kids-to-be-better-writers)

To view the full job description and apply, please visit our AngelList post
at: [https://angel.co/quill-org/jobs/357770-senior-product-
manage...](https://angel.co/quill-org/jobs/357770-senior-product-manager)

------
applehire
Apple | Cupertino, CA| Data Engineer |Full time | Onsite.

Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team is looking for experienced software
engineers to build large scala distributed systems.

We are hiring for Senior, Junior engineer roles.

 __Senior Engineer requirement __.

\- 5+ experience working on distributed systems.

\- Exposure to big data pipelines in Spark/Kafka/Storm/Hadoop etc.

\- Functional programming experience in Scala (cats, algebird) is a plus.

 __Junior Engineer requirement __.

\- Strong Data structure and algorithm background.

\- Proficiency in a statically type language such as Java, C++, Scala.

\- Exposure to distributed systems.

 __Disclaimers __

\- You must be authorized to work in US. We are not sponsoring new work visa
at this time.

\- We do not use Javacript or build iOS apps. This is strictly a backend
engineering team.

if interested send your resume to mansur.ashraf@apple.com with [HN] in email
subject

~~~
checker659
> We are not sponsoring new work visa at this time.

What about OPT?

------
psb31
Prolific.ac – Oxford/London/Glasgow, UK | ONSITE OR REMOTE | £40-55k + options

Prolific (www.prolific.ac) brings people together to power the world’s
research. Need to recruit participants for research? Prolific offers a
scalable participant recruitment marketplace to rapidly access a pool of 40k
people and growing.

We're hiring for Backend Engineer/ DevOps
(Python/MongoDB/PostgreSQL/Redis/Kubernetes/GCP). Our stack: Python, Django,
MongoDB, Redis, Kubernetes, Vue.js.

You’ll be joining a team of seven, with an exciting opportunity to scale a
rapidly growing, bootstrapped startup.

More info:
[https://prolificac.workable.com/](https://prolificac.workable.com/) or
jobs@prolific.ac

------
alexbellunity3d
Company: Unity Technologies [[https://unity3d.com/](https://unity3d.com/)]

Location: Worldwide (Main Engineering - San Francisco US, Bellevue US,
Copenhagen Denmark, Helsinki Finland) Type: : Full-Time and Contract roles.
ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA, INTERNS.

All open roles [[https://careers.unity.com/](https://careers.unity.com/)]

Description: Unity Technologies builds and maintains Unity, the world's best
content creation platform. Used to develop games, VR & AR applications on a
staggering range of platforms; Unity is also fast becoming a number one choice
for video production, automotive vehicle design, photogrammetry and just about
anything you can visualise in 3D, and 2D. Unity applications and software
reaches 1.2 Billion people a month - a number that continues to grow, as we
offer more and more features to Developers such as Machine Learning, an
unparalleled Analytics platform and our Asset Store.

We are growing, and require senior Developers to help us maintain and enhance
our Engine, improve our Monetization & Machine Learning products, and improve
performance and optimaztion of Unity on Hardware Platforms.

We have a flat, non-hierarchical working environment and put a huge emphasis
on work-life balance. Our core principles are Democratising Game Development,
Solving Hard Problems and Enabling Success for Developers. We've never waived
in our mission to make Unity a globally accessible tool, that can empower
creators to make the content they want to share with the world.

We offer stock options, comprehensive benefits, catering in offices and above
market pay grades. We also run global events such as Unite, and regularly
bring teams out to Industry events such as GDC. Every year our Dev teams get
together for a spectacular Hackweek in Copenhagen

Visa Sponsorship in certain territories, where possible.

Technologies: C++, C#, Golang, Node.js, ReactJS, NATS, Kafka, Docker,
Terraform, Kubernetes, Redis, Cassandra, Drupal, Major Graphics APIs (Metal,
Vulkan, OpenGL).

------
gina205
Blockstack | New York HQ | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://blockstack.org/careers](https://blockstack.org/careers)

Blockstack is a new internet for decentralized apps, powered by blockchain and
designed for personal data ownership. With Blockstack, users control their own
data and keep their privacy, security, and freedom.

Blockstack is a public benefit corp and rapidly growing open source community
with over 13,912 developers globally. It was co-founded by Ryan Shea and
Muneeb Ali in 2013 at Princeton and with Headquarters in NY and a globally
distributed core team.

We raised a Series A in February 2017, and 50M in the Blockstack Token Sale in
November 2017. We are grateful to have the confidence of investors including
Union Square Ventures, Lux Capital, Shana Fisher, Naval Ravikant, Winklevoss
Capital, Digital Currency Group, Foundation Capital, Kevin Rose, Michael
Arrington, and Qasar Younis (former COO of Y Combinator).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, check out our careers site:
[https://blockstack.org/careers](https://blockstack.org/careers) and Key
Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Tech Stack: Our engineering team builds software using JavaScript/ES6, React,
Redux, and Swift, on the frontend and Python, bash, and Bitcoin Core on the
backend.

Perks: Blockstack offers a competitive salary, generous equity, 100% covered
health insurance, free daily lunch, a computer of your choice along with
accessories to fit your requirements, a professional development budget, a
casual workplace, and standard vacation + unlimited sick days.

View all open jobs:
[https://blockstack.org/careers](https://blockstack.org/careers)

Blockstack in the news: [https://nyti.ms/2uAHLKg](https://nyti.ms/2uAHLKg)

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Machine Learning, Enterprise Sales,
Data Science
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers.

Machine Learning Engineers | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires experience with statistical learning theory and
software development.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals. With
junior and senior positions available, non-sales backgrounds are perfectly
acceptable given a willingness to learn and improve.

Data Scientists | $90k - $120k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is seeking scientists and engineers who are passionate about
statistics and technology. Your primary responsibility will be to analyze our
customers' data and configure our machine learning models to fit their
projects. You will serve as the statistics expert in calls with our customers
and be responsible for maximizing the likelihood of success of their
development effort.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
pa7
Splunk | Data Visualization Engineer (Frontend)| San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Full-time | Benefits + Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for a Data Visualization Engineer to
help build tools and visualizations to analyze and extract insights from data
utilizing state of the art frontend technologies.

Sounds interesting? Read more: [http://bit.ly/data-viz-engineer-
splunk](http://bit.ly/data-viz-engineer-splunk)

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [https://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK5](https://www.splunk.com/view/SP-
CAAAGK5)

------
pekkle
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino, CA | Software Engineer in Test | Full-time | Onsite

We are members of the Location Services team, focusing on positioning
technologies. We are looking for mid-to-senior software engineers to help
build tools to facilitate automated testing, data processing, and
visualization, and to help develop apps (iOS / watchOS) to serve a variety of
test and data collection needs.

If curious or interested, please e-mail awu@apple.com (nice and short!) and
reference this thread.

For more information about the opening, please search on

[https://www.apple.com/jobs/us/index.html](https://www.apple.com/jobs/us/index.html)

for this requisition number: 113523937

Thank you!

------
zfeuers1
H1 | Data Scientist | Onsite | New York | Full Time | $110-$150k + equity

Our team is building a suite of machine learning tools to help solve problems
in the life science space. This includes the classification of researchers and
physicians to their scholarly research, predicting the altruistic activities
of donors to non-for-profit foundations, and much more. We are looking for
data scientists who are not only interested in plugging data into a model, but
also taking a deep dive into the academic research world.

More info here: [http://h1insights.com](http://h1insights.com) Send Resumes
to: zachary.feuerstein@h1insights.com

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance

We're on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences. Using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Senior Android Engineers | Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data
Engineers | DevOps | Front-End Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Marketing Tech
Engineers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

~~~
hsahu
Hi, I am currently in United States. I have 5+years of professinal experience
as a analyst and just completed my post grad degree in Business Analytics. I
am looking for options in Data Science may be as analyst or scientist role. I
can share my profile if you are interested. Please reach out to me at -
harshita_sahu2009@yahoo.com

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Backend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Frontend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Site Reliability Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

More info: [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

------
jettdescartes
Descartes Labs | Geospatial Data Engineer, Security Engineer, Platform
Engineer| Santa Fe, NM or San Francisco | Descarteslabs.com

Data will be the great enabler of new technologies, new products, and new
businesses of our generation. Descartes Labs is building a data-refinery on a
cloud-based supercomputer for the application of machine intelligence to
massive satellite imagery data sets.

Requirements: Geospatial experience Large Data Platform development Security

Tech: Python Kubernetes Docker Google Cloud Platform (or AWS)

Apply directly at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/descarteslabs.com](https://jobs.lever.co/descarteslabs.com)

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform
data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like DigitalOcean, Atlassian, New Relic, and
Docker. Our goal is to help companies learn from how their users interact with
the products to build even better products. We also like to share our work and
what we learn, here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/allocation-efficiency-in-high-performance-go-services/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/bob-loblaws-log-blog/
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/5-advanced-testing-techniques-in-go/
    
      - https://open.segment.com

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan
.at. segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
annakopp
Co—Star Astrology | Software Developer | Full-time, On-site in Brooklyn, NY |
[https://www.costarastrology.com/](https://www.costarastrology.com/)

Co-Star is a mobile application combining traditional methods of astrology
with NASA data and modern technology to create a branded, hyper-personalized
and social astrology experience. Nearly half of millennials believe in
astrology – and that number continues to rise as more people are searching for
meaning, connection, and community across all aspects of their lives. Since
launch in October 2017, Co-Star has grown incredibly quickly and was ranked in
Apple's top 100 entertainment app weeks after launch. We are an early stage
startup (we just raised a seed round of funding) looking to expand the team as
we continue to gain traction and develop the app!

Some of the technologies we use include

    
    
      - Haskell (our whole web api is written in this!)
      - Swift 
      - Python (we use AWS Lambda to wrap python libraries we don’t want to port to Haskell) 
      - React + TypeScript 

We are looking for a full stack developer who is familiar with at least one of
Haskell, Swift, or AWS and is open to learning the others! We love types at
Co—Star, and a passion for statically verifying code is definitely a plus!
There are currently three of us (founders) working on this. You’ll be our
first hire, so you’ll have a big say in what we do and how we do it.

Contact jobs@costarastrology.com

------
askuity
Askuity | Senior Back End Developer | Toronto, ON | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.askuity.com](https://www.askuity.com)

Askuity is seeking a Senior Back End Developer eager to join our growing team.
As a member of the development team, you will help drive the technical
direction of our industry-leading analytics platform that has a meaningful and
immediate impact on our growing customer base.

    
    
      - Functional programming – Scala, Spark, Kotlin, Elixir, Erlang
      - AWS – Athena, EC2, RDS, EMR, Lambda, Elasticsearch
      - SQL – PostgreSQL, OLAP
      - Big data tech – MapReduce, Hadoop, Presto
      - DevOps – Docker, Kubernetes
    

What we offer:

    
    
      - Competitive salary and health benefits
      - Spacious, collaborative workspace in the heart of the Toronto tech district
      - Team lunches and an impressive lineup of snacks
      - Weekly beer o’clock
      - Ping pong and video games (and some seriously competitive gamers)
      - Indoor bike parking
    

Help us build software that showcases your impressive development skills and
ultimately makes our customers happy. If you’re interested in designing and
building beautiful software for a fast-growing Toronto startup, then drop us a
line at careers@askuity.com.

For more information about this and other opportunities:
[https://www.askuity.com/company/#career-
opportunities](https://www.askuity.com/company/#career-opportunities)

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data. Built on Scala from Day 1, Tapad
Engineering leverages cutting-edge tech like Spark, Kafka, and Hadoop. We also
leverage GCP and the associated tools found in their offering (i.e., BigQuery,
BigTable, DataProc, etc.).

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

-Senior Engineer Manager (Oslo): [https://grnh.se/j6bxq8qn1](https://grnh.se/j6bxq8qn1)

-Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo): [https://grnh.se/8qp8mwo11](https://grnh.se/8qp8mwo11)

-Site Reliability Engineer ( NYC): [https://grnh.se/1nhho4ww1](https://grnh.se/1nhho4ww1)

-Senior Software Engineer (NYC): [https://grnh.se/m0goodw01](https://grnh.se/m0goodw01)

-Senior Software Engineer (Oslo): [https://grnh.se/r1pp6ikv1](https://grnh.se/r1pp6ikv1)

-Software Engineer (NYC): [https://grnh.se/1q0yr8kk1](https://grnh.se/1q0yr8kk1)

-Software Engineer (Oslo): [https://grnh.se/8mv02xfr1](https://grnh.se/8mv02xfr1)

-Senior UI Engineer (NYC): [https://grnh.se/few2wca01](https://grnh.se/few2wca01)

-Senior Data Scientist (Oslo): [https://grnh.se/60m26pss1](https://grnh.se/60m26pss1)

-Senior Data Scientist (NYC): [https://grnh.se/i4tb6r7o1](https://grnh.se/i4tb6r7o1)

------
forthwall
BlackSMS | React Engineer, iOS Engineer, Fullstack Engineer | JUNIOR, SENIOR |
San Francisco, Palo Alto | ONSITE | SALARY: 75k-170k | NO VISA

We're a small and driven team working on the future of secure enterprise
messaging looking for a few engineers to join our team. (I myself am engineer
number 1) Because we are small you will have a great load of autonomy in how
our product will be designed, developed, and released. Come join us :)

Stack: Node.js, ElasticSearch, Firebase, React, iOS->React Native

Send me your resume to my email: shub[at]blacksms.net

~~~
forthwall
No longer recruiting junior engineers - sorry!

------
jamiecurle
SoPost | Platform Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE | £30-40K |
[https://jobs.sopost.com/programming-
engineer](https://jobs.sopost.com/programming-engineer)

SoPost is on a mission to build the world’s best product sampling platform,
and we are hiring into our platform team. We are currently seeking engineers
(design, operations and programmers) to expand the team to help with the
growth of our business.

We’re looking for functional programmers to join our Platform team.

We have built our platform on functional languages (mostly Elixir), so you
will need to be a confident programmer and ideally with some experience of
functional programming. You do not have to know Elixir, but you should be able
to demonstrate that you understand functional concepts in whatever language(s)
you currently use.

You should be able to pick up new languages quickly as you will be expected to
work in Elixir. We will provide you with suitable training experience during
the first half of your probationary period to aid your transition from your
current functional language to Elixir.

This role is on-site at our office in Newcastle Upon Tyne, United Kingdom.
There is some potential for this position to be based in Edinburgh.

You can find out all the details and apply here:
[https://jobs.sopost.com/programming-
engineer](https://jobs.sopost.com/programming-engineer)

------
xsell
XSELL Technologies | Full-stack Developer | Chicago, Illinois | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME

XSELL Technologies | Full-stack Developer | Chicago, Illinois | ONSITE, INTERN

XSELL Technologies | Data Scientist | Chicago, Illinois | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

XSELL Technologies | Data Scientist | Chicago, Illinois | ONSITE, INTERN

At XSELL Technologies we're building a product to empower your digital sales
workforce. Through machine learning and artificial intelligence we uncover
insights and strategies from your top performing sales associates. Through our
real-time platform we provide your entire sales workforce with the best
actions, tactics, and strategies to sell more.

On the full-stack side we're looking for developers to work on our real-time
platform and digital engagement products. Our stack is primarily Ruby on
Rails, JavaScript, and AWS. Our team is small, but growing so you will have
the opportunity to work on various projects from start to finish, solve
complex technical challenges, and work directly with our operations and
analytics teams to deliver solutions.

On the data science side we're focused on machine learning, artificial
intelligence, and natural language processing. Our stack is primarily Python
and Cuda leveraging many custom and open source libraries. As a data scientist
you'll be able to work with our operations team to generate insights from our
large datasets and build prediction and recommendation systems.

For more info email: jobs+hn@xselltechnologies.com

------
zoa
ZOA Robotics | Machine Learning Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
£40-50k + significant equity

We are an early stage startup with a mission to develop affordable, high
performance robots. Our first machines are versatile autonomous quadruped
platforms for industry, construction and logistics. Our goal is to expand from
there and develop mechanical animals to work with people everywhere.

We are looking for a talented software engineer with machine learning
experience. You will work closely with hardware and software colleagues to
develop, test and implement the control architecture for our robots, leading
on the machine learning aspects of the system. These include creating optimal
gaits for the variety of tasks performed by our robots, developing vision and
sensing algorithms towards fully autonomous operation.

Challenges include robust gait control, vision & sensing, and autonomous
navigation with limited computing and energy budgets. Learning fast and
developing new ideas is essential. This is a truly multidisciplinary team and
your work will feed directly into the hardware design, and vice-versa.

Joining us will also provide you with the chance to shape your role as company
needs progress and to influence the path ZOA Robotics takes as we grow.

Full details & apply:
[http://zoarobotics.com/jobs](http://zoarobotics.com/jobs)

~~~
__bee
Do you sponsor VISA for the right candidates ?

------
jonh1
HackerOne | Senior Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
ONSITE

All technology contains bugs, but they can be eliminated safely if we all work
together. Our platform makes world-class security accessible to everyone by
connecting security conscious teams directly with thousands of friendly
hackers who are eager to help. We work with some of the biggest organizations
in the world, who use the HackerOne platform for their vulnerability
coordination and bug bounty programs, and the list keeps growing. More than
800 organizations, including The U.S. Department of Defense, Uber, Twitter,
GitHub, Square, Dropbox and the CERT Coordination Center trust HackerOne’s
platform and community of over 5000 hackers to find and responsibly disclose
security vulnerabilities.

We're looking for a senior infrastructure engineer to help scale HackerOne to
the next level. If you're passionate about information security and know your
way around AWS with regards to planning, building, and operating efficient
systems that securely store deeply sensitive vulnerability data, we'd love to
hear from you!

Read about the Senior Infrastructure Engineer role:
[https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=1031076](https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=1031076)

Check out our full list of open positions:
[https://www.hackerone.com/careers](https://www.hackerone.com/careers)

Or send us a email for more info: careers@hackerone.com

------
ZalandoDublin
Zalando Dublin - UI Engineer. Fashion Insights Centre. Front End | REMOTE
(ONSITE) | FULL-TIME Zalando is one of Europe's largest ecommerce companies,
with over twenty-two million paying customers and approximately two hundred
million website and app visits per month. The Customer Data Platform, based in
Dublin, is responsible for building and maintaining platform-scale customer
data infrastructure to 1) support Zalando's core operations (such as payments,
logistics and customer care); and 2) provide world-leading customisation and
personalisation services and experiences to help customers discover fashion
they love. WHAT WE ARE LOOKING FOR

6+ years of professional web development experience 4+ years of JavaScript
development experience Experience with JavaScript frameworks (React, Angular)
Expert understanding of JavaScript fundamentals including prototype
inheritance and ES module systems Good understanding of CSS/SASS Experience
working with APIs both third-party and custom written

ALSO GOOD TO HAVE Experience with Node.js Experience with build tools such as
gulp Experience with Scala, Elasticsearch, Data Visualisation/Charting Full
stack development experience Excellent communication skills and the ability to
work independently and in a team.

Full spec and how to apply here: [https://jobs.zalando.com/jobs/969637-ui-
engineer/?gh_src=4n3...](https://jobs.zalando.com/jobs/969637-ui-
engineer/?gh_src=4n3gxh1)

or contact zara.mcbrien@zalando.ie directly

------
Jeaye
OkLetsPlay | Front-end and back-end Clojure | San Francisco Bay Area | ONSITE
| Full-Time | [https://okletsplay.com](https://okletsplay.com)

We're a full-stack Clojure shop in the Bay Area and we're currently hiring
employees #3 and #4: enthusiastic team players, one front-end, one back-end.
Diversity is important to us and we want to start things out right.

To tell you a bit more about the company, OkLetsPlay is building LetsBet, a
patented social betting platform for skill-based games. Built using
ClojureScript, ReactNative and re-frame, our mobile app allows players to
challenge others to a match of skill (think Chess or Words With Friends) and
win real money and cryptocurrency.

To tell you a bit more about the position, _you will be impactful_. As
employee #3 or #4, you'll have room to grow into whatever role you like, from
managing to leading to being the expert of the systems. You'll also be a key
part of our initial culture, as we establish the bar for the employees to
come.

Finally, to tell you a bit more about the team, the CEO Russ and I care a
great deal about open communication, honesty, teamwork, and following the No
Asshole rule. We want to bring on devs who feel similarly, or who've never
been able to and are now seeking a better culture.

We offer an awesome path for growth, along with salary, a chunk of equity, and
even LetsBetCoin. Start the discussion by sending your resume and info to
hiring@okletsplay.com and we'll set up a call or meeting.

------
vanpelt
Weights & Biases | SF, CA | FT, ONSITE, VISA | www.wandb.com

Weights and Biases builds cutting-edge tools for machine learning. Our
software makes it easier to build production-ready machine learning models at
scale. We help ML teams visualize performance and iterate faster.

We're a small team based in the Mission. GCP, Python, TypeScript, React,
Tensorflow, Pytorch. Looking for backend, frontend, full stack, and ui/ux
engineers. If you love web development and are interested in machine learning
lets talk.

vanpelt@wandb.com

------
manoa
Envoy | All types of software engineering jobs | San Francisco, CA and
distributed | Full-time | [https://envoy.com](https://envoy.com)

We're on a mission to create the office of the future and visitor management
is just the beginning. We already launched our second product (Deliveries).

We’re building a world where you know instantly when packages are delivered;
where your office unlocks securely and automatically when you arrive; where
you can book a meeting room simply by walking through the door.

We have 1/2 of our engineering team working full-time remotely with the rest
in SF HQ. Continental US time zones are preferred so we can easily
collaborate.

Our stack is built on Ruby&Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elixir, JavaScript
(Ember, React Native), Swift, and a few more things. We’re currently hosted on
Heroku with some AWS and are reevaluating as we scale.

We value being a top-notch organization with a strong engineering-driven
culture, and have the same high standards with our code, systems, and people.
We value learning and growth (and not being bored) and hire diverse, well-
rounded, communicative people we can envision being friends with and trusting.

You can get more info on our jobs page
[https://envoy.com/jobs/](https://envoy.com/jobs/) Or just apply to
[https://goo.gl/GEy3JE](https://goo.gl/GEy3JE) and we’ll make sure to get back
to you.

------
junelay
Ommo Technologies, Inc. | Electrical and Systems Engineer | Dallas, TX | Full
Time | Salary + Equity | www.ommo.co

At Ommo Technologies, Inc., we are building a personal and mobile 3D position
tracking system from the ground up that does NOT use cameras or IMUs. We
developed a tracking system that achieves sub-millimeter level precision,
mobile form factor, and no line of sight requirement. We imagine a world where
our interaction with digital objects in virtual reality and augmented reality
are as natural and intuitive as with real objects.

Seed funded by VC specializing in VR technology, Ex-
Apple/Samsung/Intel/Huawei/Riot Games team of 5 currently

We are looking for an Electrical and Systems Engineer with following
qualifications

\- Able to quickly spin up PCB models and schematics (Benchmark: a couple of
hours for a sensor board)

\- Work with PCB components and vendors to solve electrical & system
integration related issues

\- Design/test/prototype RF/Wireless hardware designs and associated firmware

We are a small team and looking for a core team member who will help guide the
direction of the company to meet long-term challenges. If you believe you have
the experience and understanding of the full stack with a desire to grow into
a potential engineering leadership role, please apply at
[https://www.ommo.co/electrical-systems-
engineer](https://www.ommo.co/electrical-systems-engineer) or send email to
kyul@ommo.co

------
abeshry
Caper (YC W16) | NYC | FT, ONSITE | Deep-learning + Full stack Engineers |
$100K - $150K + equity + benefits | www.caperlab.com

We at Caper are backed by Y Combinator, and are focusing on compacting image
recognition and sensor fusion into a smart shopping cart, allowing shoppers to
throw their groceries into the cart and checkout without cashiers. The
technology is going to fundamentally transform physical retail and the way
people shop.

We are currently hiring for:

Deep Learning engineer - [https://www.caperlab.com/deep-learning-
engineer](https://www.caperlab.com/deep-learning-engineer)

Full Stack Engineer - [https://www.caperlab.com/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.caperlab.com/full-stack-engineer)

Head of Computer Vision - [https://www.caperlab.com/head-of-computer-
vision](https://www.caperlab.com/head-of-computer-vision)

We’re a team of incredibly motivated individuals looking to put a dent in the
retail industry. We are looking for a founding employee who will add to our
talented technical team (PhDs and Top tier tech experience)! You’ll be
directly working under the CTO and the opportunity offers plenty of
opportunity for internal growth as we scale.

Message us at Jobs@Caperlab.com if you have any questions or just want grab a
coffee!

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs Analytics, Inc | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers | Washington,
DC | ONSITE | [http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/](http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/)

BlueLabs helps organizations personalize their engagements with individuals,
optimize communications, and achieve their strategic goals through data
science. Our team of more than 40 data scientists, engineers, and strategists
come from diverse backgrounds but share a passion for using data to solve the
world’s greatest social and analytical challenges. Our clients range from
political campaigns and advocacy organizations, to government agencies, to
startups and fortune 500 companies in a range of industries. Through our work,
we’ve directly and measurably improved the health and financial security of
millions of Americans.

We are hiring Software and DevOps Engineers to work across a range of projects
including developing the data science platform we deploy internally and for
our clients, and building and managing complex data pipelines for our clients.
We're looking for engineers who want to work collaboratively, learn new
things, and take projects from conception to production. We're excited to work
with any engineer who is curious and committed, regardless of specific
experience-- but we're particularly interested in folks with several years of
experience with Python, Kubernetes, Airflow, Spark, React+Javascript,
Terraform, or Ansible.

Apply at [http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/](http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/)

------
stevepike
SevenFifty Technologies | Mid or Senior Full-stack Developer (Rails) | New
York, NY | Onsite

SevenFifty is modernizing the wholesale beverage alcohol industry, which is
massive but technologically antiquated. Over 40,000 restaurants, bars, hotels,
and retail stores across the country connect with their sales reps and
wholesalers through our platform, replacing a status quo going back to
Prohibition. We work with everyone from the largest importers to mom and pop
winemakers to build bespoke tools for communication and content distribution
and provide transparency across all tiers.

You'll be joining a small engineering team tackling a wide array of challenges
- from complex data processing to modern, interactive web frontends; from
liberating data from decades old mainframes, to consuming and writing APIs
used by everyone from small retail shops to large conglomerates. We want
people who are excited about learning new technologies and passionate about
transforming a broken industry. We're also in a sweet spot for ambitious and
talented engineers; we have a lot of traction and are well-financed, but still
have a very small team responsible for a wide range of work enabling you to
take ownership of large slices of our technology stack.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone, React, small bit of Clojure

Contact steve (at) sevenfifty.com

~~~
iandanforth
For the curious. I tried to get data out of a wine wholesaler in California
once about their supply chain (we had an interesting application for a product
to discuss). Turns out even if they wanted to they couldn't get the data we
needed because it would mean go back through years of paper records in an
offsite storage facility. This industry could very much use some love.

~~~
stevepike
It's a remarkable industry to be a part of. We work with wholesalers of all
sizes (we have 8 of the top 10 nationally as customers, along with hundreds of
very small business that run on quickbooks or excel). A major part of our
company and engineering challenge is integrating with the backend systems at
all of those companies, grabbing whatever information they can send on a
recurring basis, and standardizing it on one schema. We've produced the most
complete dataset of what's available for purchase wholesale for any licensed
establishment in the U.S. (at least in the 40 states we operate in, we have to
go state-by-state due to the regulations).

Right now we're looking for mid-senior (at a minimum able to write idiomatic
full-stack rails/JS code from the start) people to help build more software on
top of the dataset, but it's the dataset that's the core of everything we do.
One definition of enterprise software is software where the data will outlive
the applications that lay on top of it, and we definitely fit that bill.

------
revx
Managed by Q | [http://managedbyq.com](http://managedbyq.com) | NYC | Onsite |
Full-time | Engineering Managers, Software Engineers

Managed by Q is the platform for office management. We make it easy to run an
office by connecting offices to services, including cleaning, maintenance,
office administration, IT, and security. We're looking for engineers and
engineering managers who are interested in joining our ~20-person team of
curious, empathetic, humble, and driven engineers.

Though we're mostly using Django, Node, and React on top of AWS, we take a
generalist approach to hiring. We’re looking for smart people who are problem
solvers and passionate about their craft; you don't already have to be an
expert in our stack.

I'm an engineer at MBQ, feel free to email me directly at eseidohl@<our
domain> if you have any questions!

MBQ In the News: [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-
go...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-good-jobs-
gamble.html) [https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-
profitable...](https://qz.com/1112199/managed-by-q-services-jobs-profitable/)

------
dasil003
HotelTonight | San Francisco | Onsite

HotelTonight is hotel booking service that started out doing last-minute
bookings for the best boutique hotels. Since then we've expanded our booking
window and now aim to be the only hotel booking app you need. We are the
original mobile-first hotel booking service, and are the only true startup
with traction that is not owned by one of the big two online travel agencies.

I am personally hiring a mid-level to senior polyglot web engineer to take
ownership of several pieces that make up our content website. At a minimum you
will be working with Rails, React, WordPress and Varnish. Good understanding
of the HTTP protocol and web fundamentals is you will be driving architectural
changes to the way our websites are served. This role is ideal for someone
with significant WordPress experience who is looking to expand their
experience in a modern JS stack. Full description and application at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hoteltonight/e64636ba-9b9c-48cd-
aecc-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/hoteltonight/e64636ba-9b9c-48cd-
aecc-a9dd5e4b7ffd)

Many other roles are available as well:
[https://www.hoteltonight.com/about/careers](https://www.hoteltonight.com/about/careers)

------
dmaniz
JumpCloud | Engineering/Marketing Roles | Boulder, Colorado | Full-Time |
Onsite|
[https://jumpcloud.com/careers/#careers](https://jumpcloud.com/careers/#careers)

Design and build the next generation of identity management and directory
software. We’ve built a disruptive new technology called Directory-as-a-
Service® and it is reinventing a two-decade-old monopoly, giving organizations
freedom of choice with their IT solutions.

-Sr. Software Engineer: (Gophers wanted, or experience with C++, Java, Python or Node is ok too)

-Software Engineer in Test (SDET)-(5 yrs Go or Python ideal or exp with multi-lang (C++, Ruby, Perl); noSQL; Open to former devops/sysadmins with coding exp who want to do more development

-Software Engineer (OS Applications): Develop agent technology; Native desktop devs; system-level api work

Smoke Jumper Wanted >> Software Engineer-SaaS Operations: 50% resolving
critical issues across the stack/50% project work. Ideal for someone just
starting their career and has been on a product team and craves variety, or a
support engineer who has modified production code and wants to work in cloud
technologies. 2+ years Go, Python, Java, C, or C++, exp w/SaaS apps in the
cloud (AWS preferably), database (relational/non-relational).

------
jakelazaroff
Parsec ([https://parsecgaming.com](https://parsecgaming.com)) | NYC or remote
| Full-Time

Parsec is looking for a design-focused engineer to work on a gaming product
that lets people play games on any computer they want (even a Mac!). Our
flagship feature is CoPlay, which turns any local multiplayer game into an
online multiplayer game, and we just introduced Party Finder, which is like
online matchmaking but for any game.

The role will involve designing the UX of Parsec and building features to help
new users onboard, share and play games. Areas of focus will include our
desktop and mobile apps, building a design system across multiple platforms,
finding new ways for players connect with each other and building a community
within our app. We're a small team — 8 employees, 6 of whom are engineers and
only one of whom is a full-time frontend engineer — so you'll have a lot of
ownership of design and product decisions.

Frontend technologies we use: TypeScript, React, Redux, Electron.

A bit about the company: \- Office is in a WeWork in the Financial District \-
Six employees are in NYC, one is in Austin and one is in New Zealand \-
Flexible working hours and unlimited vacation days \- PoC and LGBTQIA+
friendly

If you're interested, please send me an email me at jake@parsecgaming.com!

------
joshandrews
Spare Labs | Vancouver, Canada | Back End/Algorithms Developer | Full-time
ONSITE | [https://sparelabs.com](https://sparelabs.com)

We are a small but growing team passionate about transportation and the shift
toward autonomous vehicles! Our mission is to accelerate the shift towards
efficient and autonomous mobility by enabling anyone to launch a smart
transportation network in one click. Since launching the Spare Platform, we
are now working with some of the largest transportation operators, agencies
and automakers in the world.

We are currently looking for someone to join our team who has experience
developing complex algorithms at scale using C++ and Node.js. Knowledge in
infrastructure and Kubernetes is a bonus! You will be joining a team of six
that is passionate about mobility and the quickly changing transportation
landscape.

Our current hiring process is the following: application, phone call, take-
home developer challenge, onsite interview, offer.

To contact me (Josh) directly, send an email to josh@sparelabs.com

To apply directly to our posting, apply here:
[https://angel.co/sparelabs/jobs/343330-algorithms-
software-e...](https://angel.co/sparelabs/jobs/343330-algorithms-software-
engineer-node-js)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Engineering Frontend, Backend, Machine Learning, Javascript |
Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite, [https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a small startup (7 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to automatically convert text into video
for digital marketing teams. Lots of interesting NLP, artificial intelligence,
video rendering, and web scaling technical challenges. We're hiring a few
different positions:

Senior Frontend Engineer (react, redux):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-
software...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-software-
engineer)

Senior Backend Engineer (django, elasticsearch, postgres, kubernetes):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327961-senior-backend-
software-...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327961-senior-backend-software-
engineer)

Senior ML Engineer (tensorflow, natural language processing):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327960-senior-machine-
learning-...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327960-senior-machine-learning-
engineer)

Senior Javascript Developer (es6, system architecture, video rendering):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/358395-senior-javascript-
develo...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/358395-senior-javascript-developer)

------
gypsy_boots
MJ Freeway | Senior Software Developer | Full-Time | Denver, CO | REMOTE or
ONSITE

MJ Freeway is the industry-leading software, consulting, and data solution for
cannabis businesses, processing $5B in cannabis sales transactions and serving
clients in every regulated market in the United States, Canada, Europe, and
Australia. MJ Freeway's technology includes a patented seed to sale supply
chain ERP Platform which leverages sophisticated business intelligence
insights. MJ Freeway's Leaf Data Systems software solution enables governments
to track cannabis, prevent diversion, and ensure patient, public, and product
safety. MJ Freeway also offers a complete suite of consulting services for new
and existing cannabis businesses.

MJ Freeway is growing quickly in a fast-paced, nascent industry, and we’re
looking for a software developer to join our talented team. This full-time
position will architect and develop solutions for our web-based point-of-sale
and inventory management software. We’re a hardworking team seeking a
candidate who is self-motivated, innovative, and dedicated to giving our team
and clients the very best.

Read more about this and other open positions at
[https://mjfreeway.com/careers](https://mjfreeway.com/careers)

------
ChronosKey
Heap (YC W13) | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime |
[https://heapanalytics.com](https://heapanalytics.com)

Help us bring data science to the masses. We're a small team building the
analytics engine that powers 6,000+ companies and helps them make smarter
decisions.

Heap automates away the pain of data. Other analytics tools require you to
define events upfront and manually instrument code. Instead, Heap
automatically captures everything: clicks, submissions, taps, etc. This lets
our users analyze data instantly and retroactively, without writing code.

We’d particularly like to get to know you if:

\- you communicate with clarity and precision. We care about this almost as
much as your technical ability.

\- you're passionate, even if it's not about analytics. There should be
something you know more about than anyone on our team.

\- you’ve written 10,000 lines of code that look embarrassing in retrospect.
... and you've written 10,000 lines of good code since then.

Our app-layer stack is TypeScript, React, Node.js, Redis, and PostgreSQL.

Under the hood, Heap is powered by CoffeeScript, Scala, ZooKeeper, Kafka, and
CitusDB.

If you are interested, please email at anojh@heapanalytics.com or visit
[https://heapanalytics.com/jobs](https://heapanalytics.com/jobs)

------
lrosen13
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost.

[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles in our New York
City office, and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver City)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/692396](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/692396)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/692806](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/692806)

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/13255](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/13255)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/247940](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/248056](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/248056)

Security Architect (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/careers/1104112](https://www.hioscar.com/careers/1104112)

------
mrkurt
fly.io | Writer / Dev Advocate | Chicago or Remote | Full Time fly.io is an
open source, programmable CDN. Developers write JavaScript Edge Applications
locally, test them, and deploy across our global network of servers.

We're hiring to improve our publishing! You might want to apply if you enjoy
JavaScript and writing for developers. You'll be really good for this role if
you can come up with interesting ideas and turn them into finished content.
We're remote first, and super flexible, so you hopefully like talking to other
people on Slack and getting together with the rest of the company every few
months. If you like giving talks and going to conferences, you can do that too
(but it's not a requirement).

Publishing is one of the most important things we do. It's how devs learn
about us, how we get customers, and a good thing to work on if you want your
work to a direct impact. This is not a secondary job at an already successful
company, this hire matters.

Example content:

* [https://fly.io/articles/fly-edge-apps-advanced-http-routing/](https://fly.io/articles/fly-edge-apps-advanced-http-routing/)

* [https://onehostname.com](https://onehostname.com)

Salary is is competitive, our equity grants are relatively large (up to 2% of
the company), and we offer health benefits for US based employees.

To apply, send an email to jobs@fly.io. Please include a developer focused
writing sample, and links to any code you've written.

~~~
noah-kun
Just wanna throw in that fly.io is an incredible concept:

a) Set up a "Site" and add caching and HTTPS with ease. Inject analytics with
one button press on their web GUI. Free (credit) tier and services as low as
$1/month after that.

b) Create an "Edge App", basically program your own CDN/DNS, deployed to Fly's
18 servers, in the same language you use on the front-end, the latest
Javascript. Use their API to cache however you like, re-route `/pathnames`,
and so on. Even resize or watermark images based on the request. Or just
import something from NPM.

c) Their "Wormhole" product lets you load-blanace without nginx, just by
adding some text to your Dockerfile. I've deployed a swarm to Docker across
several VPS using this, no nginx config required.

You can start with no credit card, only caveat is you need a DNS with
flattened CNAMEs (for root) or ANAMEs or ALIASs (unless you only wanna use
subdomains).

------
muchbetterguy
Much Better Adventures | Full Stack Django | London / REMOTE (eu only!)

Much Better Adventures
([http://www.muchbetteradventures.com/](http://www.muchbetteradventures.com/))
is fast becoming the leading marketplace for one of the fastest growing
sectors in travel - adventure. We're on a mission to inspire people to live a
more adventure-rich life, help a global community of local and independent
businesses to make a great living doing what they love, and protect the
planet’s most inspiring natural landscapes in the process.

We are looking for a full-stack Django developer with a leaning towards the
devops side of life. Although you will be joining a small product team and be
expected to muck in all over the stack at first, for the right candidate there
will be opportunities to carve out a leading role in the infrastructure side
of the business in the years to come.

We offer flexible remote (EU only!) working or a desk in our London office.

Salary ~£50-70k & 30 days paid annual leave, including 5 days to experience an
adventure or two.

Apply here:
[https://muchbetteradventures.workable.com/j/811F38F584](https://muchbetteradventures.workable.com/j/811F38F584)

------
neiljohnson
New Vector (Matrix.org & Riot.im) | Head of Design | London, UK or Rennes, Fr
| ONSITE | Full-time | Team of 13 growing rapidly

New Vector backs the Matrix.org and Riot.im projects for open secure
decentralised communication. Our mission is to create a universal open network
and protocol for real-time communication. Recently the French government
announced that they will build their messaging infrastructure on Matrix
technology
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16933736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16933736))

Our flagship client Riot.im has grown exponentially since launch in 2016. Our
(lofty) aim is to disrupt incumbent centralized services like Slack, WhatsApp
and Discord by bringing to bear the unique open ecosystem of Matrix.org

To do this we are looking to hire a Head of Design, to own all aspects of UI
and UX within the company. Not only to build a beautiful intuitive experience
but also to push the boundaries of what a messaging app can be.

If you would like to know more, either write to us at jobs@riot.im or reach
out to me via Riot.im on @neilj:matrix.org

A full spec lives here - [https://new-
vector.workable.com/jobs/707963](https://new-vector.workable.com/jobs/707963)

A bit about our culture and values lives here \-
[https://vector.im/](https://vector.im/)

Even if you are not a perfect match for the above get in touch anyway, we’re
always keen to talk to people interested in Matrix.

------
ralphz
SimplePractice | Santa Monica (Los Angeles area) | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.simplepractice.com](https://www.simplepractice.com)

SimplePractice is the future of practice management for health and wellness
professionals. We’re at the forefront of making it simple for clinicians to
run and grow their practices.

We’ve built the highest-rated practice management software and we’re on track
to become the most-used product in our industry. We value delivering a great
customer experience, awesome culture, clean/maintainable code, automated
testing and code reviews. We expect responsibility, ownership and high
standards.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

\- Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/sre-site-
reliability-...](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/sre-site-reliability-
engineer)

\- Senior Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Developer (Rails / EmberJS)
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/senior-full-stack-
eng...](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/senior-full-stack-engineer)

Our stack includes Ruby Rails, EmberJS, MySQL, Postgres, NGINX, Redis,
Sidekiq, Elasticsearch, Chef. You can find out more here
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/)
Send me (CTO) a short intro about yourself: ralph@simplepractice.com (Please
no recruiters/agencies/dev shops)

------
DentReality
Dent Reality | Full-Stack Web Developer & Computer Vision Engineer | London,
UK | Full Time | ONSITE | Equity + Benefits Available

Dent Reality ([https://www.dentreality.com](https://www.dentreality.com)) is
building simple tools that make it easy for retailers to integrate incredible
AR experiences into their own apps. We believe that contextually-aware AR can
enhance people's day-to-day lives, and we're committed to developing tools
which push us towards that vision.

We are looking for:

• An outstanding Web Developer to be responsible for the full-stack
development of our web app. Working from our office in London, you’ll build
our web app from concept all the way to completion, integrating with our
mobile SDKs and developing breakthrough new features.

Ideally, you’ll have the following experience; Javascript (ES6), Linux server
administration, web server administration (NGINX), database modelling
(MongoDB) and some ReactJS, NodeJS, Express and web security.

• A forward-thinking Computer Vision Engineer who’ll lead our efforts in being
the best in CV; without limitations or boundaries, you’ll be responsible for
pioneering innovative new methods that we use to achieve unbeatable results.

We're solving hard problems, so we value creativity, communication, and
generosity in equal measure. We consider applicants without regard to race,
religion, ethnicity, age, gender, sexual identity or expression, medical
condition, socioeconomic status, or any other category of experience.

Interested? Email your CV to hiring@dentreality.com.

------
olieidel
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Data, Frontend, Backend} Engineer | Berlin |
Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[http://www.merantix.com](http://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of
entrepreneurs, scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities
in Europe and North America. Many of us have PhD’s and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

We are looking for Data and Machine Intelligence Engineers to join our core
team to help us develop impactful applications of machine learning across a
range of fields. We deploy to Google Cloud Platform, leveraging Tensorflow,
Apache Beam, Google Cloud ML, and Docker.

You will:

    
    
      * Research and prototype state-of-the-art deep learning models
    
      * Design terabyte-scale data pipelines
    
      * Iterate on building and analyzing products to uncover scalable businesses
    

Further, we're also hiring Frontend and Backend engineers for our medical
project team which is making healthcare more efficient through machine
learning. There, you will:

    
    
      * Work on a very challenging browser-based medical application in ClojureScript / Django
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (two of which work here full-time)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.
    

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
chmille4
Frameshift Genomics | Full Stack Web Developers | Boston, MA

Frameshift Genomics ([http://frameshift.io](http://frameshift.io)) is hiring
full-stack web developers to work on the iobio project
([http://iobio.io](http://iobio.io)), building a real­-time genomics
visualization and analysis platform.

We need help creating web applications with functionality ranging from
visualizing terabytes of biological data to fine grained interrogation of
disease­ causing mutations. To support these apps, we are looking to create
systems that will analyze and search huge amounts of genomic data, support our
visualization and collaboration needs, and provide a robust API. Expertise in
web development and/or database design/optimization is desired. Our technology
stack is postgres, node, and vue.js. Specialized knowledge of biology or
genomics is not required.

The successful applicant will be involved in both designing and building these
systems and apps and will also help with our goal of simplifying genomic
analysis in order to move toward precision medicine.

Remuneration will include both a competitive salary and stock in Frameshift
Genomics. Contact us at cmiller@frameshift.io

------
nickpicardi13
Turbonomic | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE in either New York, Boston or
Toronto

Turbonomic is delivering the world's first workload automation platform for
hybrid cloud. The Turbonomic platform enables on-prem and public cloud
environments to self-manage by providing real-time analysis of application
demand and automatically distributing on-prem resources or cloud computing
power to meet that demand. This is an "autonomic platform" because it has the
power to auto-regulate complex hybrid cloud environments, and its the first of
its kind. At this point we're redesigning/rebuilding our entire software
platform and need your help!

Here's what you'll bring:

Thorough understanding of object oriented and model driven architecture

Strong Java development and debugging skills

Experience with developing complex multi-threaded applications

Self-directed, eager to learn with a desire to work in a fast-paced
development environment

Knowledge of virtualization management is a plus

BS or MS in computer science or related fields

5+ years of experience in software development

Prior work experience with Java development

Prior software modeling experience

Prior experience in architecture/design of components

Prior experience in web based applications

LINK TO OPENINGS: [https://turbonomic.com/company/careers/#open-
jobs](https://turbonomic.com/company/careers/#open-jobs)

------
old-gregg
Head of Design, Oakland CA

We need your help to better communicate our vision to the world. We want to
have more consistent design and ownership of design at the company.

About you and the role:

    
    
       * You will own and develop the visual language of the company. This 
         includes both the web site as well as UI/UX of our product.
       * We expect you to be able to lead a UI/UX team in the future.
       * Understanding and mastery of front-end web technologies is a huge plus.
       * You are ready to roll up your sleeves and get your hands dirty. 
         We are looking for people that are ready to work with engineering and 
         marketing on your own with minimal supervision.
       * You have good project management skills and are able to engage and 
         manage short term contractors.
    

About us:

Gravitational is a 3 years old company with a unique product and growing
revenue in Oakland, CA. The founders are experienced entrepreneurs [1], who
also ran products at public companies [2]. We build software that allows
businesses to deploy and manage complex applications across many cloud regions
and on-premise data centers.

Contact:

    
    
      jobs@gravitational.com
    

Links:

    
    
       [1] https://mailgun.com
       [2] https://rackspace.com

------
wikimedia
Wikimedia Foundation | Site Reliability Engineers | San Francisco, CA or
REMOTE | Full time | [https://grnh.se/jolom8at1](https://grnh.se/jolom8at1)

We are looking for Site Reliability Engineers! Would you like to join the team
responsible for the reliability and performance of a global top-10 website,
Wikipedia? We are growing the team and have several different roles at various
levels available.

We're searching for people with a drive to explore, experiment, and learn new
technologies. Do you enjoy eliminating boring things from your daily workflow
by automating them? Are you comfortable working in a highly collaborative,
consensus-oriented, open environment and as part of a globally-distributed
team? Then you might be just the person we need.

For details, requirements or example projects, please see the Job Description:
[https://grnh.se/jolom8at1](https://grnh.se/jolom8at1)

More information about Wikimedia, including other positions available, can be
found on:
[https://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Work_with_us](https://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Work_with_us)

------
nherment
Portchain | Copenhagen, Denmark | Fulltime | REMOTE | Full stack Software
Engineer We're hiring a full stack developer (NodeJS, React, MarkoJS front-
end, PostgreSQL) to join our team of 4 remote developers (incl. the
engineering manager onsite in Copenhagen).

Experience working remotely needed. Minimum 5 years of professional software
engineering experience.

90% of all goods are transported in containers. The largest container vessels
can take on 20,000 containers at a time. The industry is struggling like never
before, and is fundamentally inefficient: 50% of all container vessels
globally are delayed coming into port, most communication is conducted through
phone and even fax, paper is still used in abundance, there can be over 15
process handovers moving a container, and there are large regional differences
in performance among players.

We want to change that, and bring the industry into the digital age. Portchain
(www.portchain.com) is a Danish startup founded by 3 McKinsey alums in
February 2017 that aims to significantly reduce operational cost and
complexity for all players while providing industry leading customer
experience.

Email jobs@portchain.com

[https://www.portchain.com](https://www.portchain.com)

------
Liesbeth
InnoValor | Java Server Developer | Enschede, The Netherlands | Full Time |
Onsite |

Do you have: A solid Java server development background., experience with Java
EE, Spring, REST. XML, Javascript, OWASP, Maven and do you understand the
importance of security.

Become part of our fast-growing team that is developing ReadID
(www.readid.com). ReadID is our identity verification solution, which is used
by international companies like Rabobank, Volksbank, Norske Bank and
Worldreach Canada.

ReadID consists of two parts: ReadID MRZ and ReadID NFC. ReadID MRZ makes it
possible to scan the so-called Machine Readable Zone of ePassports and similar
using our own machine learning-based Optical Character Recognition technology.
ReadID NFC verifies the authenticity of passports and similar identity
documents by reading the RFID chip embedded in these documents using the NFC
capability of common smartphones. ReadID can be used in face2face use cases,
e.g., by police officers in the street, or online, e.g., for mobile consumer
onboarding for banks. ReadID is integrated by our customers in their own apps
and backend systems using APIs. ReadID is available in three versions: client-
only, client-server and SaaS. With ReadID we reduce identity fraud while
enabling digitalizing. ReadID won the Accenture Innovation Award 2016.

InnoValor is a young, research driven software and consultancy company. We
work at the cutting edge of mobile innovation. Is innovation in your DNA? Do
you want more than developing yet another app? Do you want to be a part of our
team of highly educated developers and researchers? Than we would love to
welcome you!

Get in touch (CV + cover letter) via jobs@innovalor.nl

------
rboyd
Eat to Perform | Software Engineer | REMOTE | Clojure |
[http://eattoperform.com](http://eattoperform.com)

We are seeking an experienced software engineer with a strong command of
Clojure. This is an opportunity to join our growing startup which connects
fitness and nutrition coaches with a passionate client base via our mobile and
web applications.

The Role:

Leverage Clojure and ClojureScript to evolve both the business logic of our
system and web and mobile UX. Orchestrate a cloud-based distributed system.
Develop operational logging and monitoring systems to catch errors early and
report on key performance metrics.

Ideal Candidate:

Professional experience working with Clojure and other functional and dynamic
languages.

Experience delivering software in a team environment (source control, testing,
estimating).

Bonus Points:

Along with your professional experience working with Clojure, we are
especially keen to work with you if you have experience with any of the
following.

Datomic; Re-frame; GraphQL; React Native; Data Science/ML

About Eat to Perform

Since launching in 2014 the company has assisted thousands of clients take
control of their health through personalized nutrition coaching, powerful data
and technology, a supportive community, and a passion for improving people’s
lives. Our community and company is rapidly growing and improving in our
ability to get clients results and improve their lives in a meaningful,
impactful way.

Please contact bobby@eattoperform.com

------
seanpreston
Marvelapp | Software Engineers / Dev Ops | London, U.K. | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://marvelapp.com](https://marvelapp.com)

At Marvel we are on a mission to create an all-in-one design platform that
democratises the design process, making it more productive, inclusive and fun.
From aspiring creators to professional designers, 1.5 million people across
the globe are using Marvel to bring their ideas to life. Over 100,000
organisations accessing the platform regularly, including employees at over
75% of the Fortune 100. Our loyal community of users love our product (just
check out their tweets!
([https://twitter.com/marvelapp/favorites)](https://twitter.com/marvelapp/favorites\))),
but what you see today is just the beginning. We’re building a platform that
serves millions of people - and we need your help.

See our positions:
[https://marvel.workable.com/](https://marvel.workable.com/)

Contact me directly: sean.preston@marvelapp.com

Find out more: [https://marvelapp.com/about/](https://marvelapp.com/about/)

------
bbhughes12
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate, cryptoassets,
venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Senior Software Engineer, Treasury:
[https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41](https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41)

Software Engineer, JavaScript:
[https://grnh.se/4j5v6wb71](https://grnh.se/4j5v6wb71)

Senior Software Engineer, Trading Infrastructure:
[https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1](https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1)

DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/24rlj2al1](https://grnh.se/24rlj2al1)

UX/UI Senior Software Engineer, Cryptocurrency:
[https://grnh.se/baov1idg1](https://grnh.se/baov1idg1)

Web Developer: [https://grnh.se/5aqfm77y1](https://grnh.se/5aqfm77y1)

------
mikehauschild
ASAPP - solving complex and frustrating real-world problems with
AI(ML/NLP)-backed software products. Check out our team at
[http://www.asapp.com/team](http://www.asapp.com/team) or email us to learn
more!

Product Traction: Our products are deployed with multiple Fortune 100
companies that spend billions on the problems we're solving.

Funding: One of the highest-funded startups in NYC (led by John Doerr)

Stack: React/Go/Node

Office Location: NY (1 World Trade Center, 80th floor) <> San Francisco (SoMa
area)

Open Roles: Senior Backend Engineer (team leads / people leads) <> Devops
Lead/Manager <> Security Engineer <> Technical Project Manager <> iOS Engineer
<> Android Engineer <> Data Scientist <> ML Engineer

Interview Process: Phone Call >> Onsite Meeting Day >> Work at ASAPP!

Research: For the past ten years, members of our research team have earned top
awards and distinctions at the most prestigious conferences in computational
linguistics, and remain important contributors to the global research
community. Recently, Regina Barzilay, one of our closest academic
collaborators, was awarded a MacArthur Fellowship for her contributions to the
field of NLP.

Perks: Generous Base Salary <> Equity <> 401K <> Health Benefits (usually $0
out of paycheck) <> Daily Catered Lunch from NYC's Best Restaurants <>
Wellness Perks <> Amazing office and view

Contact us: please email me at mike@asapp.com to setup a time for a chat!

------
bdevxyz
Dev.xyz | Santa Monica, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://dev.xyz](https://dev.xyz)

Dev.xyz is a privately funded development company that manages over 100
websites around the internet. Our team is a tight-knit group of designers and
developers who are passionate about what we do. We provide the digital needs
of entities within our parent company and do not serve outside clients.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dev-xyz](https://www.keyvalues.com/dev-xyz)

Here are our open roles:

\- Back End Developer:
[https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=19](https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=19)

\- Full-Stack Developer:
[https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15](https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15)

\- Junior Web Developer:
[https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=51](https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=51)

\- HR Manager:
[https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://xyz.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38)

Tech Stack: LAMP / LEMP, Python, Laravel / Zend, Node.js, AWS, Redis /
Memcache, Ubuntu / CentOS, MySQL / Mongo, VanillaJS, VueJS, HTML5 / CSS3,
Angular / Backbone / Ember / Ionic

------
webo
SupplyPike | Software Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer | Fayetteville,
Arkansas | Onsite | [https://supplypike.com](https://supplypike.com)

SupplyPike is a place set on bringing innovation to a stagnant industry:
supply chain. Here you'll find a motley crew of designers, engineers and data
scientists working together to solve problems that supply chain professionals
encounter everyday.

We are a very well backed startup that's is growing quickly. We grew from 5
people to 90+ (~40 engineers) in less than two years.

We constantly experiment with a wide array of technologies - Node.js, Python,
Golang, React, GraphQL, AWS, multi-cloud, Kubernetes, Docker, etc (more on
that here:
[https://stackshare.io/supplypike/default](https://stackshare.io/supplypike/default)).
Although specific knowledge of programming languages and toolchains is useful,
we are more interested in individuals with problem-solving abilities,
intellectual curiosity, and eagerness to learn.

Please apply at
[https://supplypike.com/careers](https://supplypike.com/careers)

------
d0m
Commure, Inc. | Montreal, Canada | Senior Frontend/React Engineer | Full-time
| ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are
determined to finally fix this.

Senior Frontend Engineer: \- help us delight physicians with great UX that
helps them take care of patients

Requirements: \- production experience with react.js, redux & related
ecosystem \- strong general programming skills \- success in shipping complex
products Strong pluses: \- react-native and/or other mobile experience a plus
\- passion for great UX \- experience with enterprise products and/or
healthcare IT

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. We will also be solving some very
interesting problems in the areas of UX, APIs, and fine-grained application
security.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnmontreal]" in the subject line.

~~~
immanelk
Your website appears to be broken.

------
jonathankoren
Pocket | Senior Software Engineer (Machine Learning) | San Francisco, CA or
Mountain View, CA | ONSITE, Full time Email: jkoren at getpocket.com or visit
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pocketco/jobs/885933?gh_src=get...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pocketco/jobs/885933?gh_src=get..).
Pocket (now part of Mozilla) is looking to expand our team to help achieve our
mission of advancing access to and discovery of high-quality, personalized
content across the web. We are looking for people who are interested in
helping design, test and launch new data-driven features and products that
allow people to focus and become more knowledgeable about the things that
interest them. We are looking for experienced people with both strong
engineering and machine learning backgrounds, primarily focused on NLP,
search, and recommendation systems. Knowledge of differential privacy and
other other privacy preserving techniques is desired, but not required. At
Pocket, you'll have the unique opportunity to take products from ideation all
the way to production deployment.

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | San Francisco or REMOTE | Full-stack engineer or INTERN in Fall '18 |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a profitable, fast-growing startup looking for full-stack engineers.

Mixmax is the hub for all your business communications. We integrate with your
company's existing toolchain - email, calendar, chat, CRM, and more - to bring
all information into one place. This means we're syncing, storing, & indexing
hundreds of millions events a day into our system, and then building fast APIs
and delightful front-end UIs to make the data actionable for our users.
Additionally, we have an extensive Developer API (developer.mixmax.com) that
powers entire third party products.

Try the product (it's free!): [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

Eng challenges:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Stack: Javascript, Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, React, Go, AWS

Team fun: [https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq](https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq)

Customer love:
[https://twitter.com/mixmax/timelines/676913925221449728](https://twitter.com/mixmax/timelines/676913925221449728)

APPLY TODAY at [https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers).
Interview process: 15m phone call -> 1h remote tech challenge -> onsite w/team
-> reference

------
mmelin
Wonder | Full-stack Software Engineer(s), Data Scientist(s) | New York City
(NYC) | ONSITE | [https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com) Wonder is a
new kind of knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We provide
instant access to the intellect and fact-finding skills of a distributed
network of analysts around the world. We enable anyone - from individuals up
to Fortune 500s - to gain strategic knowledge when they need it most. We are
looking for software engineers to join us in our beautiful office in Manhattan
to help make the product and the organization that goes along with it.

We're a team of ten engineers today but we expect to grow into a household
name in NYC tech over the next few years and want your help to get there!

You'll be an integral part of a startup with real traction, helping to scale
both the product and your fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse
engineering organization and supporting each others' professional development.

For engineering, we expect you to have at least a couple of years of
professional experience, some experience with Node and an interest in working
across the stack to build web applications.

For data science, we expect you to have an interest in building a data team
from scratch and a desire to shape the world's biggest knowledge library and
the future of knowledge work.

Current stack: Node.js, Postgres, MongoDB, Heroku/AWS

Please use this link to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/](https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/)

Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this time.

------
Bjartr

      Ekotrope | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE | https://ekotrope.com
      
      == About Ekotrope ===============================================================
      Ekotrope is a small, but growing and profitable, startup in the home construction
      industry.  We work with builders, architects, and energy consultants, helping 
      them design and sell more energy efficient homes. Our primary software offering 
      has been used to perform energy ratings on more than 65,000 new homes since 2016.
      
      == Our Team =====================================================================
      We are a three person dev team plus CEO. We focus on short development cycles,
      and have a tight-knit team culture that is focused on transparency, respect,
      self-improvement, fulfillment, and work/life balance.
      
      == Who We're Looking For ========================================================
      
      = Software Engineer =
      Someone to round-out our team and compliment our skill-sets, adding experience
      where we lack it and learning from ours where we have strength. We expect that
      such a person would have at least three years professional development experience.
      Must have strong technical and interpersonal communication skills. The position 
      is full stack including dev ops. We use Java, Hibernate, and MySQL. With GWT for
      the HTML/CSS/JS frontend.
      
      = Support Engineer / Developer =
      Someone to focus on handling incoming client requests, answer questions, fix bugs, 
      implement smaller features. Should be competent in Java and general web 
      development. We expect an 80%/20% support/development balance.
      
      == Interested? ==================================================================
      Send an email to careers@ekotrope.com, please include "HN" in the subject

------
pipern
CGI | Open Source / Big Data DevOps | Reading, UK & Bath, UK | Full-time &
Contract | Onsite

We develop (Python, Java, Bash, NiFi), integrate (RHEL, Ubuntu, Networking,
Kerberos, PKI), install (Ansible, Cloud, Metal, KVM) and operate big data
platforms. We have great hardware (64 GB RAM, 1TB SSD for each developer
laptop...) and lots of machines. Developers have autonomy to spin up
additional on cloud services.

I'm the chief developer/software architect.

We encourage and support Open Source and upstreaming our work - we also help
sponsor some Open Source projects such as
[http://mitogen.readthedocs.io/en/latest/ansible.html](http://mitogen.readthedocs.io/en/latest/ansible.html)
, and we encourage/pay for attending and speaking at conferences.

Relocation within the UK is possible.

Founded in 1976, CGI is one of the world’s largest IT and business consulting
services firms, helping clients achieve their goals, including becoming
customer-centric digital organizations.

The postings on this site are my opinions and do not necessarily represent
CGI’s strategies, views or opinions.

You can contact me at nick.piper@cgi.com

------
gtobon
Invicro | Software Engineer, Test Engineer, Project Manager | Boston | Onsite
| Full-Time | invicro.com

I am the Director of Analysis Software and I am working on growing our team.
Come make an impact at Invicro, a dynamic and growing life sciences company.
We are seeking energetic, technical and creative professionals in a variety of
positions. If you enjoy challenging and analytical work and feel motivated by
the idea that together we can fulfill our mission to visualize and quantify
biological and pathological processes to better diagnose, characterize,
prevent, treat and cure disease, please contact me (tobon at invicro dot com)
or apply directly to the posting.

Program Manager:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fauo](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fauo)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0heov](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0heov)

Perl Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mrb8](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mrb8)

Senior Test Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0faup](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0faup)

Test Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0faud](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0faud)

C++ Engineer:
[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fkx5](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fkx5)

------
abhip
Teachers Pay Teachers| NYC (New York City) | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full-Time
Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econ...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-econ...)).

Tech Stack: We use a mix of Elixir/Phoenix, PHP, NodeJS, React, and Python to
write our services. We're currently managing our AWS infrastructure with
Terraform and our servers with Chef. All of our newer services are deployed in
Docker containers and managed by Kubernetes.

Check out our careers page:
[https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at recruiting AT
teacherspayteachers.com

~~~
donohoe
The NYT link got truncated. I believe this is it:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econ...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)

------
wx2018
ClimaCell | Boston, MA | ON-SITE | FULL TIME| www.climacell.co/careers |
jobs@climacell.co

ClimaCell is a weather technology software developer that is on a mission to
map all of the weather data in the world. While traditional weather companies
all primarily use the same weather data sources with a focus on government
radar, ClimaCell is the first and only company to use data from new sensing
technologies including wireless communication networks to monitor
precipitation.

1) _SENIOR FULL STACK SOFTWARE ENGINEER_

\- At least 5 years of relevant experience

\- Extensive experience with Modern Single Page Application Frameworks, ie.
Angular / React / Vue and Flux pattern.

\- Experience in developing large-scale, customer facing web applications and
APIs using cloud services

\- Strong backend experience: Node.js

\- Understanding of HTTP protocol, RESTful APIs, SaaS models

\- Knowledge of database architecture (MongoDB or similar)

2) _HIGH PERFORMANCE COMPUTING SOFTWARE DEVELOPER_

\- Python expertise including NumPy/Pandas

\- CUDA expertise including PyCUDA/Numba

\- Some experience with Java or C/C++

\- Debugging skills

\- Experience with distributed processing concepts

\- Experience with document-oriented databases

\- Experience with service-oriented architectures

\- Knowledge of parallelization/multiprocessing/multithreading

\- Linux expertise

\- Bonus: prior experience with machine learning

------
fabian_shipamax
Shipamax ([https://shipamax.com](https://shipamax.com)) | London, UK |
Frontend Engineer, Data Scientist (NLP) and BDev | Full-Time | ONSITE

We're building a platform for the bulk shipping industry - we have terabytes
of data that is processed in realtime and served up to our customers to help
them make key business decisions.

Investors are, among others, Y Combinator, Founders Fund and Jerry Yang's AME
Cloud.

Frontend/Full-stack: [https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs/280813-junior-mid-level-
full-...](https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs/280813-junior-mid-level-full-stack-
software-engineer) Data Scientist (NLP):
[https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs/348114-nlp-data-
scientist](https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs/348114-nlp-data-scientist) Business
Development: [https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs/344479-business-
development](https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs/344479-business-development)

------
Ridecell2016
Ridecell | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE | www.ridecell.com

Ridecell is on a mission to help our customers run the world better by
powering the fastest growing and most efficient ridesharing, carsharing, and
autonomous mobility services. As the world shifts to a mobility-as-a-service
model, market leaders in traditional transportation need to rapidly transform
their business. New entrants in autonomous and shared mobility have an
opportunity to lead new markets. Ridecell is best poised to support the
initiatives of these industry leading organizations, with several customers,
including BMW, AAA (Gig carshare), and VW Group, who already use our proven
platform to launch, operate, and rapidly scale their mobility services across
multiple geographies.

By joining Ridecell, you'll find yourself at the start of something big: A
better way to do transportation

We're hiring Engineers (Site Reliability, Android, iOS, Frontend, Backend),
Product, UX and more. Learn about our career opportunities here:
[https://ridecell.com/careers.html](https://ridecell.com/careers.html)

------
nahyunk
[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)

[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Product Manager

\- Backend Engineer

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Designer

\- Recruiter

\---------------------------

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

The Twine app launched in late November 2017 and since hitting the App Store
has already been featured in ‘Apps We Love’ and as the ‘App of the Day’
(January 2018 and April 2018). The team is now ramping up growth initiatives
and drawing on user behavioral and account data to continue to make the app
more effective – driven by a core mission of empowering millions of families
to achieve more secure, happier financial lives.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. We know that we’re stronger with
every thread – our culture is driven by sharing, learning and iterating
together. Feel free to get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at
nahyun@twine.com. Let's chat!

------
KasianFranks
Smart Baskets for Cryptocurrency | Valletta, Malta & San Francisco, CA | FTEs,
INTERNS, REMOTE or ONSITE | Algo, Data & Software Engineers - Python, NLP,
advanced sentiment analysis, quant & hedge fund analytics

Company:

[https://vectorspace.ai](https://vectorspace.ai) \- Advanced Natural Language
Processing (NLP) & Sentiment Analysis for Smart Cryptocurrency Basket Trading.

Which groups of cryptocurrencies are beating the market? Why? What do they
have in common? How strong are those relationships? Are those relationships
well known and obvious or are they hidden relationships? Are the relationships
numerical or nonnumerical based on concepts, context and sentiment or a
combination of both?

These are the questions our platform is designed to answer. It's based on a
combination of context-controlled sentiment analysis and aan advanced
cryptocurrency NLP and Machine Learning discovery engine that enables a user
to automatically generate a token basket or “mini-index fund” made up of
cryptocurrencies that are related to trends in news, global and local
searches, concepts, context, keywords, hashtags, social media, URLs and other
dynamic content.

More:
[https://vectorspace.ai/assets/Vectorspace_Whitepaper.pdf](https://vectorspace.ai/assets/Vectorspace_Whitepaper.pdf)

Algorithms & Tech:

We're a Python & Tcl house at the core. We sit on top on Linux most of the
time on the ground and in the cloud. We're made up of data engineers,
scientists, quants and cryptocurrency and trading vehicle experts. We're in
on-going collaboration with Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory in the area
of Life Sciences related to human healthspan.

What we're looking for:

We're serial technical & scientific founders and sometimes the bane of the
music industry [1]. We're essentially a startup that's funded by a variety of
cryptocurrency trading vehicles including our own. We have experience founding
and running public companies and private startups in the areas of advanced
NLP, finance, music and genomics. We're looking for people that may want to
start their own venture one day while also being able to roll up their sleeves
and cut some interesting code. It's as simple as that.

Contact:

info@vectorspace.ai

[https://vectorspace.ai](https://vectorspace.ai)

Telegram:
[https://t.me/joinchat/GrCYjA8rPgD8coAiEhRuBA](https://t.me/joinchat/GrCYjA8rPgD8coAiEhRuBA)

[1] [https://medium.com/startup-frontier/steve-jobs-made-
warner-m...](https://medium.com/startup-frontier/steve-jobs-made-warner-music-
sue-my-startup-9a81c5a21d68)

~~~
dyeje
Great to see Malta in one of these threads!

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs is changing the way companies create new machine learning
products and services. We make a web app and developer API to automate time-
intensive and error-prone parts of the data science process such as feature
engineering. Our customers love our products because they make machine
learning easier to use.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

If you're interested in getting hands on with our product, check out our open
source library, Featuretools
[https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/](https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/).

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

------
zaargy
MVF | Platform (maybe you call this Devops) and Software Engineers | Onsite |
London, UK | £80-100K

MVF is the leading Customer Generation platform, helping transform how
businesses find new customers. Our innovative marketing software delivers
massive volumes of leads to our clients, sourced and optimised through a wide
array of digital marketing channels.

We're growing fast (30% YoY) but still keeping it real, having come 2nd in the
Sunday Times Best Companies to work for, 2018.

Technology and Data drives our growth and we are hiring experienced Engineers
to come and lead an expansion in our Tech Team.

\- Senior Platform (maybe you call this Devops) Engineer
[https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/1063565](https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/1063565)

\- Senior Software Engineer
[https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/966915](https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/966915)

Interview: Phone call > code test to do in your own time > 1/2 Day on-site >
Offer

Get in touch to find out where we're going next. Any informal questions, feel
free to message me.

------
polco
Sensu | Frontend / backend engineer | Full Time | Tokyo or remote |
[https://youtu.be/rs_wTD8wg30](https://youtu.be/rs_wTD8wg30)

SENSU is a tool for creative visual communication and content management that
allows creatives to cover their whole creative process from bookmarking,
collaboration, sharing and management of content to publishing.

We are a very small international team looking for talented people to help us
build our system. Our stack includes Typescript, React, Node.js, Docker and
various AWS services. We're totally open to new technologies. We offer a good
salary + equity. Our office are located in Omotesando, a really nice and
trendy area of Tokyo!

We like eccentric people that have passion for development and are looking to
participate in a project that will revolutionize content-sharing. We do not
care if you are shy or outspoken but we care about your ideas and skills. We
will work in a small team that will include other cutting edge developers that
are among the top of their field. It will be challenging, and you should like
that.

contact@sensu.one

------
justin
Atrium (YC W18) | San Francisco |
[https://www.atrium.co](https://www.atrium.co)

Atrium is a data-driven law firm designed to make access to corporate legal
services transparent and price-predictable for everyone. We're doing this by
building the first structured data platform for organizational data. We use
modern techniques for extracting data that is locked away in legal documents,
modeling how best to store this information, and inventing new ways for
lawyers and paralegals to interact with the resulting structured data to help
advise clients.

\- All Open Roles:
[https://www.atrium.co/careers/](https://www.atrium.co/careers/) \-
Engineering Roles:
[https://www.atrium.co/engineering/](https://www.atrium.co/engineering/) \-
Legal Roles:
[https://jobs.lever.co/atrium?department=Atrium&team=Legal](https://jobs.lever.co/atrium?department=Atrium&team=Legal)

~~~
maxcan
Head of AI / Data @ Atrium here. Just want to second Justin's comment. Its
insanely exciting what we're doing and if you're into NLP and ML, I'd love to
talk to you. Come to
[https://www.atrium.co/careers/](https://www.atrium.co/careers/) and we'll get
back to you.

Max

~~~
theplaz
IT Associate @ Atrium. At Atrium, our IT team is a core part of the business -
supporting our lawyers and paralegals to more efficiently. We not only manage
commodity IT, but select and implement the off the shelf tools that power the
law firm; and we are the front lines of support for the tools we are building
ourselves. We're looking for the second person to join the team and build out
a department which will scale rapidly.

------
doh
Pex | Multiple Positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Salary
$110k+ & Equity | [https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

Pex is a audio-visual search engine, that uses the content as a base for its
search (think of Google Image Search). We operate at a pretty large scale,
which was captured in a recent post published by the Google Cloud team (it's
not very technical)
[https://cloud.google.com/customers/pex/](https://cloud.google.com/customers/pex/)

We're looking for skilled senior developers (C/C++, Go, Java), machine
learning and signal processing engineers. We offer 30 days of paid vacation,
fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum plan), commuter benefits, cover
costs of visiting conferences, and more.

Our interview process is pretty straight forward:

1) phone interview - ~30 minutes

2) coding assignment - ~1 hour [you do it at home, on your own time]

3) on site - ~3 hours [no whiteboard coding, just friendly discussion with
some of our engineers and the leadership]

4) offer

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

------
mwilkison
NuCypher | Homomorphic Encryption Researcher | San Francisco, CA | Full-time
or REMOTE | [https://www.nucypher.com/](https://www.nucypher.com/)

NuCypher is a data privacy layer for blockchain, decentralized applications,
and other distributed systems. We're back by Y Combinator (S16), Polychain
Capital, and many other leading institutional investors.

We're looking for a scientist with expertise in fully homomorphic encryption
(FHE) to assist with our research efforts on performance improvements and
potential applications for smart contracts. Familiarity with related
technologies like proxy re-encryption (PRE) and multi-party computation (MPC)
is helpful.

Ideally, candidates have an understanding of the surrounding issues and
problems and have an interest in identifying potential solutions. Due to the
unproven and highly theoretical nature of these schemes, candidates should be
willing to pivot research when practical solutions cannot be found.

Please email founders@nucypher.com with your CV and any previous
research/publications you're able to share.

------
dashabo
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all.

You can learn more about Alto and our amazing team here:
[https://alto.com/about](https://alto.com/about)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=737797&ref=keyvalues](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=737797&ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Manager:
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=744789&ref=keyvalues](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=744789&ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Designer:
[https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=776829&ref=keyvalues](https://alto.com/careers?gh_jid=776829&ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
katzj
Tidelift | Software Engineer | Boston or REMOTE |
[https://tidelift.com/about/careers](https://tidelift.com/about/careers)

We see a world where open source developers can build a sustainable business
around their projects, and software development teams get software they can
depend on. To find out more about us, check out
[https://tidelift.com](https://tidelift.com).

We’re looking for engineers who will be comfortable working across our stack.
Our backend is mostly Ruby and of course there is JavaScript on the frontend.
The backend includes APIs served by a Rails app and consumed by the frontend
as well as a backend processing pipeline. The frontend is a single page app
implemented with Vue.js.

We also support and work on [https://libraries.io](https://libraries.io), the
largest database of open source projects on the web.

Apply for the software engineer role at
[https://bit.ly/2JLFHBP](https://bit.ly/2JLFHBP)!

~~~
Aeolun
You might want to add that you only want remote people from the US and UK. I
was quite enthusiastic about this until I go to the bottom of the job
description.

------
Townley
Atlantic Media | Senior Web Developer, National Journal | Washington, DC |
Onsite | Full-Time

Hey all, my team is looking to add another senior developer into the mix. We
work with journalists, data scientists, and political researchers to build
membership-based tools that make sense of DC politics (political analysis,
election tracking, events going on around DC, and other curated/custom-created
resources).

Our team is relatively small (4 devs). We're all pretty full-stack with
varying competencies, but we spend most of our days in Python/Django, building
APIs and ingesting/delivering data. A nowhere-near-exhaustive list of other
stuff we work in includes PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, Neo4j, MongoDB, Gulp,
jQuery, Jenkins, Selenium, Nginx, and Redis.

Main things I like about this team: \- Work-life balance is pretty great \-
Full autonomy over our tech stack \- Interesting problems to solve \- Team
members are a lot of fun

Application link:
[http://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/ZJ9Csc](http://atlanticmedia.theresumator.com/apply/ZJ9Csc)

~~~
misthop
Are applications cross posted to Atlantic Media positions that are similar, or
should someone who is interested apply to several? In particular I am
interested in this one that you posted, and also the Lead Web Dev position in
the Government Executive Media Group. Thanks for the info

------
fahimulhaq
Educative | Techstars Seattle ‘18 | Seattle, WA | Part-Time | Contract |
Computer Science Instructor, Machine Learning Instructor, Data Science
Instructor, Web Development Instructor | REMOTE |
[https://www.educative.io](https://www.educative.io)

Educative is an interactive learning platform for software engineers.
Instructors create lessons using Educative's course builder. Students learn
using coding playgrounds, embedded web applications, coding challenges, etc.
without the need to install anything on their machines.

We are looking for experts in \- Blockchain/Bitcoin/Ethereum, \- Machine
Learning \- Data Science \- Web Development(React, Vue, Angular, MobX,
Typescript, etc.) \- Programming (C++, C#, Java, Go) \- Computer Science (DS &
Algo)

If you can want to write on a topic that's relevant to software engineers, we
should talk. All jobs are contract based.

We work with engineers/instructors with a knack for writing tutorials,
bootcamp instructors, university professors and students who have taken
advanced CS courses.

Contact me at fahim {at} educative.io.

------
melissa2629
Pendo.io - Raleigh, NC and Yakum, Israel ONSITE

Front End Engineer(US&IL), Sr. Front End Engineer, Back End Engineer(US&IL)
Sr. Back End Engineer, Mobile SDK Developer(IL), and Quality Analyst (IL)

Pendo was founded in 2013 by former product managers, who combined their heads
and hearts to build something they wanted but never had as product managers --
a simple way to understand and attack what truly drives product success. Our
mission is to improve society's experience with software.

Come join one of the fastest-growing startups
([https://bit.ly/2FtpSBn](https://bit.ly/2FtpSBn)), supported by best-in-class
institutions like Battery Ventures, Salesforce Ventures, Spark Capital and
Meritech. Our culture is passionate, dynamic, and fun.

Front End(US)-[http://smrtr.io/DbLSsg](http://smrtr.io/DbLSsg) Front
End(IL)-[http://smrtr.io/mHlnSQ](http://smrtr.io/mHlnSQ) Sr. Front
End(US)-[http://smrtr.io/mKACZA](http://smrtr.io/mKACZA)

Back End(US)-[http://smrtr.io/EHr4lA](http://smrtr.io/EHr4lA) Back
End(IL)-[http://smrtr.io/fM2B6g](http://smrtr.io/fM2B6g)

Mobile SDK Developer(IL)-[http://smrtr.io/xthbbw](http://smrtr.io/xthbbw)

Quality Engineer Manual(IL)-[http://smrtr.io/fRlu7A](http://smrtr.io/fRlu7A)

If you have any other questions please feel free to connect with me @
Melissa@pendo.io

------
EmmEmmTeee
Thread | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.thread.com](https://www.thread.com)

Our mission is to help people to feel happier and more self-confident by
making it easy to dress well. We do this using a combination of human stylists
and powerful machine learning algorithms to recommend each guy the perfect
things just for them—in their size, budget, and style—which they can then buy
in one place.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/thread](https://www.keyvalues.com/thread)

Here are our open roles:

\- Frontend Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Software Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Designer (Freelance + Full-time):
[https://www.thread.com/jobs/freelance_product_designer?ref=k...](https://www.thread.com/jobs/freelance_product_designer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Data Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/data-
engineer](https://www.thread.com/jobs/data-engineer)

Tech Stack: Some of the technologies we use to build Thread include: Python,
Django, ReactJS, PostgreSQL, Redis, Debian, Docker, Memcache, nginx, Ansible,
Jenkins, Gunicorn, Luigi, Pandas, scikit-learn, git.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
scherererer
ASV Global | Software Engineers | Lafayette, LA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.asvglobal.com/](https://www.asvglobal.com/)

The autonomous revolution is happening.

We build large autonomous and unmanned boats that are refining the way the
world works at sea.

We see a future where there is no job at sea that an autonomous vessel cannot
do. Our passion for what we do comes from a firm belief that ASVs can save
time, save money and ultimately save lives. Our company is growing and will
continue to grow exponentially so long as there is water on our planet.

Join ASV and be part of something truly special.

[https://www.asvglobal.com/usa-careers/](https://www.asvglobal.com/usa-
careers/)

User Interface Software Engineer Mission Autonomy Software Engineer
Information Technology Engineer Fireware Engineer Computer Vision Software
Engineer Autonomous Sensing Engineer Autonomous Software Engineer

[https://www.asvglobal.com/usa-careers/](https://www.asvglobal.com/usa-
careers/)

------
Sonnol53
TeamBlind | Marketing and Growth Associate | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
ONSITE | [https://www.teamblind.com/](https://www.teamblind.com/)

At TeamBlind, we’re on a mission to bring transparency and this begins with
our vision is to empower every employee, regardless of title or position. Our
app, 'Blind,' is an anonymous community app for tech workers. By bringing
anonymity to the workplace, Blind allows employees to have unfiltered
conversations with coworkers and with others in the same industry. Employees
at hundreds of tech companies can join the app. Those already active on the
app include over 35,000 employees from Microsoft, 15,000 from Amazon, 7,000
from Google, 5,000 from Uber, 5,000 from Facebook, 4,000 from LinkedIn, and
3,500 from Apple.

We’re growing rapidly at TeamBlind and in the past few months, Blind has been
covered by hundreds of media outlets, including the New York Times, Washington
Post, WSJ, NBC News, CNN, TechCrunch, BuzzFeed, Mashable, and Business
Insider. We want you to help us build on this momentum.

As a member of our marketing team, you will work directly with the head of
marketing, and focus much of your time creating awareness around Blind through
earned media. You will be a strong writer, and be able to craft newsworthy
pitches to media. You will also create relevant content to post across our
social media accounts and implement a monthly social media calendar. In
addition to creating social media content.

Our ideal candidate should be skilled with social media, have great writing
skills, be able to think outside-the-box, and share our vision of bringing
transparency to the workplace.

You can also apply on AngeList: [https://goo.gl/XGga1S](https://goo.gl/XGga1S)

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Fullstack, Backend, Frontend, DevOps | Zurich, Switzerland |
SALARY: 95k-125k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-states passport-holders
ONLY

Don't get afraid because our website is in German because we hire English
speakers for technical roles, too.

We have a true "engineering over management" culture. Our CTO, worked with
Erich Gamma at IBM (Gang of Four) and our team of 20 developers consists of
great people both from a technical and "social" perspective.

What we do:

\- Tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the server - e.g., we
build the software analyzing all the weather data in Switzerland.

\- We are building a SaaS product for Yoga studios in Zurich that can be
adjusted to other local businesses with a few clicks, meaning that you can
adjust it for the needs of hairdressers without having to code.

People say our interview process is awesome:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no Google-like
algorithmic questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us. We pay your stay in Zurich and travel expenses.

Tell us if you are interested and say hi at:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
thenobsta
DeepScale | Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full-time | Onsite

DeepScale is a venture funded startup in Mountain View, CA. Our investors
include Greylock Partners, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Autotech Ventures.

In automated driving, perception is the consistent (and very difficult) piece
of the puzzle that must be solved whether the goal is to produce a basic
driver-assistance feature like adaptive cruise control or a fully autonomous
vehicle. By building extensible software that can be used for all levels of
vehicle automation. This allows us to start saving lives and deploying our
software in mass production now! Meanwhile, we are also engaging in advanced
developments that will enable autonomous vehicles, ensuring that DeepScale
will be a stalwart of automotive safety whether cars are driving themselves or
helping humans drive.

DeepScale is hiring multiple positions for the following roles:

* Software Engineer

* Deep Learning Research Scientist

* Embedded Engineer

* Infrastructure/Tooling Engineer

Checkout [http://jobs.deepscale.ai/](http://jobs.deepscale.ai/) for more
details.

------
muinc
M U INC | Senior Data Engineer (aka "Director of I/O Bound Stuff") | Rust /
Kafka | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full Time | 100K-130K w/ EQUITY

We are a small independent startup (fully funded by our MVP's proceeds)
focused on managing, enriching and presenting large and complex Energy Data.

Our technical capabilities translate DIRECTLY into commercial success, we are
thus obsessed with coupling Engineering Excellence with Pragmatism. We strive
to continuously "co-optimize" architecture and technical decisions with the
company's long term business strategy.

Our MVP has been extremely successful. We are actively looking for someone
ready to develop and take charge of our next generation Data Platform.

We've fallen in love with Martin Kleppmann's "Building Data-Intensive
Applications" book and his "Turning the database inside-out..." [0] talk. You
will be building a Kappa Architecture from scratch. This platform will become
the data backbone of our business, supporting most of what we do.

This is the stack we already have and/or envision:

    
    
      - Apache Kafka
      - Rust
      - LMDB/RocksDB
      - Docker/Kubernetes
      - Python
    

You will report directly to the CEO (aka Chief Nerd Officer) and become a
member of our small core team. Our success and your success will be extremely
aligned as you will be making substantial contributions to our business (data
is critical for us).

This is an ONSITE position only here in Austin, TX. Let's talk! Email us at
hello@m-u-inc.com

[0] [https://www.confluent.io/blog/turning-the-database-inside-
ou...](https://www.confluent.io/blog/turning-the-database-inside-out-with-
apache-samza/)

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, DevOps, iOS engineers | H1B
Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, iOS and
DevOps engineers to join our growing engineering team.

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Rails/React Engineers: [https://grnh.se/ogbdckle1](https://grnh.se/ogbdckle1)

Senior Rails/React Engineers:
[https://grnh.se/61aq5m6c1](https://grnh.se/61aq5m6c1)

DevOps Engineers: [https://grnh.se/mo432s5b1](https://grnh.se/mo432s5b1)

iOS Engineers: [https://grnh.se/occboa5k1](https://grnh.se/occboa5k1)

------
u0112358132134
Stylindex | Full Time | ONSITE | London, UK |
[https://stylindex.com](https://stylindex.com)

Stylindex was founded by entrepreneurs with a track record of successfully
building and selling businesses. We are a well-funded early-stage startup with
the world's leading brands as our clients, and a mission to transform the way
the companies produce and manage their visual content.

We are keen to hire an experienced, curious, and enthusiastic team members to
build something beautiful and functional.

=== Here are our open roles:

• Back-End Engineer: [https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/307911-software-
engineer-pyt...](https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/307911-software-engineer-
python)

• Front-End Engineer: [https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/300715-software-
engineer-fro...](https://angel.co/stylindex/jobs/300715-software-engineer-
front-end)

=== Current stack:

• Back-end: Python 2.7, Google App Engine, Webapp2

• Front-end: ReactJS-Redux, SCSS, webpack

------
BuddyLoans
BuddyLoans | Developer | Manchester, UK | Full Time | On Site |
[https://www.buddyloans.com](https://www.buddyloans.com) BuddyLoans is a fast
growing UK guarantor lender with great recent funding. We are looking for
experienced developers to help us build a bespoke guarantor lending platform
integrated with an in-house multi-channel contact center (built with Twilio).
You'll have direct input in making new business decisions, from a strategic
level to design and implementation of new features. Our current stack is PHP 7
on the backend (Zend Framework/Expressive), JavaScript (React) and Elm on the
frontend, along with MySQL. Our applications are hosted on AWS.

Required strong experience with:

\- OO PHP programming with good use of design patterns

\- At least one major PHP framework e.g. Zend Framework, Symfony, Laravel,
Phalcon, CodeIgniter

\- MySQL

\- Git version control

Desired experience in:

\- Integrating with 3rd party APIs

\- Writing testable PHP code using PHPUnit or phpspec

\- JavaScript frameworks eg. React, Ember, jQuery.

\- AWS

\- Twilio cloud communications platform

Please email php.recruitment@buddyloans.com if you are interested. No
agencies.

------
robbomacrae
Reddit | Engineering (ML, Data, Search, Full stack, Android, and others) | SF
| Onsite Only |
[https://about.reddit.com/careers/](https://about.reddit.com/careers/)

At Reddit, you’ll help build something that encourages millions around the
world to think more, do more, learn more, feel more, and maybe even laugh
more.

All the usual perks of an SF startup!

I've been working there nearly a year and have to say its been an awesome ride
so far. We have a kick ass team of less than 400 yet we are serving over 300M
MAU and are 6th site in the world. We're aiming for an IPO circa 2020.

If interested to talk more about the roles email robbie at (company name) dot
com but feel free to just apply directly. No recruiters or agencies plz! I'm
an engineer not a recruiter. I've previously helped hire awesome people from
HN for my previous startup and have responded to all emails I have gotten
(except from recruiters and agencies those people can say hi to googles spam
reports).

------
pbiggar
Dark | Frontend engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, Designer | Early Stage |
Full-time | San Francisco | Onsite

We're making coding 100x easier, allowing you to build scalable backend
services in minutes/hours rather than weeks/months. We do this by removing as
much accidental complexity as possible from building software, esp around
infrastructure, deployment, and APIs. More at
[https://darklang.com](https://darklang.com).

• Product: Dark, a holistic combination of a programming language, structured
editor, and infrastructure compiler. Basically, anything that we need to do to
remove accidental complexity from development.

• Phase: Trying it out with first users
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189)).
So quite early, definitely pre-product/market-fit, so you’ll be heavily
influencing the product.

• Funding: $3.5m

• Market: We're targeting existing developers for the next few years

• Mission: allowing a billion people to code

• Values: Do you best work, inclusion, autonomy, continuous improvement

• Stack: OCaml, Elm, Kubernetes

== Salary/benefits ==

Good salary for seed-stage startup, good equity. Good benefits, including
healthcare, parental leave, 401k.

== Team ==

CEO was former VP Prod @ Lola Travel, CTO was founder/CEO of CircleCI

== Interview ==

frontend engineer: 1hr call/in-person with CEO, 1hr engineering chat, 1hr
coding over skype, paid 1 day onsite. infra engineer: 1hr call/in-person with
CEO, 1hr chat with CTO, customized after that, likely a 1 day paid onsite.
design: 1hr phone screen with CEO, 1hr chat with CTO, portfolio review, paid 1
day onsite.

== More ==

[http://darklang.com/careers/designer](http://darklang.com/careers/designer)
[http://darklang.com/careers/infrastructure-
engineer](http://darklang.com/careers/infrastructure-engineer)
[http://darklang.com/careers/software-
engineer](http://darklang.com/careers/software-engineer)

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles
around people, version control, configuration management and automation. We
can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
       * Front-end Software Engineer - React (London, LA)
       * Data Platform Engineer (London)
       * Junior Data Analyst (London)
       * Senior Front-end Software Engineer - React (London, LA)
       * Senior Security Engineer (London)
       * Infrastructure Engineer, non-senior and senior (London)
       * (Senior) Mobile Developer (London, LA)
       * Senior Backend Engineer, Erlang/C++/Python (London)
       * Software Engineer (London, LA)
    
     If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see our jobs at https://smarkets.com/careers/ .

~~~
alephnan
I'm getting an error on your web form. Should we be using Greenhouse or is
there a direct email to contact?

~~~
bostik
Thanks for the report.

Greenhouse should work. I'll ping our relevant teams to look into this
tomorrow.

In the meanwhile you can send the application to <hiring@smarkets.com> if the
form continues to misbehave.

------
rikkipostal
Threatswitch|North Carolina, South Carolina, Virginia|React Engineer:
$80k-$110k,Rails Engineer: $90k-$140k| Remote| Full Time|$80k-$110k

Company Introduction:

ThreatSwitch is designed from the ground up by security managers, for security
managers to make staying compliant easier. ThreatSwitch is simple and
straightforward platform used to build a compliant insider threat program,
track training, manage reporting requirements, and get ready for inspections.

Stack:Ruby on Rails,React,AWS,GovCloud,PostgreSQL

The Team : Currently 8 of us working remotely.

Values: Help each other, listen first, be where you need to be, security,
speed,zero training as it applies to our platform

* React Engineer: [https://angel.co/threatswitch/jobs/164286-react-engineer](https://angel.co/threatswitch/jobs/164286-react-engineer)

* Rails Engineer: [https://angel.co/threatswitch/jobs/169457-rails-engineer](https://angel.co/threatswitch/jobs/169457-rails-engineer)

------
mschop
EARLY WELL-FUNDED YC-W18 B2B STARTUP WITH PAYING CUSTOMERS SEEKING FULL STACK
ENGINEERS CAPTIVAEIQ | SF, CA (HQ) | $120K - $140K + EQUITY Contact:
mark@captivateiq.com

At CaptivateIQ, we are working hard at enabling companies to create,
calculate, and optimize incentive plans for their sales force. You will work
on projects and features that directly empower customers to drive their top
line. As a young and well-funded start-up, you will also have direct impact
and autonomy to affect all aspects of the business.

CaptivateIQ is backed by Amity Ventures, Bessemer Venture Partners, Foundation
Capital, S28 Capital, and Y-Combinator.

Ideal Background: \- 3+ years of experience in a software engineer role \-
Experience with Python, Django, JavaScript, and React \- Prior start-up
experience

About Our Benefits: \- Defined / protected vacation days (we want our
employees to take a break without feeling guilty) \- Medical, dental, and
vision insurance

Please no recruiters / headhunters. Please only reach out if you're based in
the United States.

------
kmeil
Zenefits (YC 13) is hiring here in San Francisco, in Vancouver, and in our
Bangalore office for a handful of eng, product & design roles. Open roles &
good rundown of benefits/perks here:
[https://www.zenefits.com/careers/](https://www.zenefits.com/careers/)

I've been a Program Manager that works across the product & eng teams for the
last couple of years at Zenefits and it's really exciting watching the team
build and change, together with our business and new leadership. We're humming
- designing & releasing brand new products (benefits partner tools,
performance management tools, much more), introducing new tech/supporting the
team as they adopt it (kafka, react) and intentionally shifting who we are -
all the way from our board membership to release processes to which software
we use for data analysis.

Ask away if you have questions for me - Kathleen at - or apply on our careers
page!

------
jamescun
Cuvva | Software, Data Engineering | London, UK | ONSITE

Ever thought the premium you pay for your car insurance is opaque and unfair?
Well, that’s because it is. At Cuvva we have fixed this by allowing you to
insure yourself on a car for as little as an hour, via an app. No more meerkat
toys, no more singing tenors, we have cut out all the middlemen and built our
own insurance platform from scratch.

Backend Stack: Go, Node.js, Amazon Lambda(@Edge), PostgreSQL, MongoDB

Frontend Stack: React

We're hiring:

* Senior Software Engineers: [https://cuvva.workable.com/jobs/547026](https://cuvva.workable.com/jobs/547026)

* Front-End Engineers: [https://cuvva.workable.com/j/AA78FEA75F](https://cuvva.workable.com/j/AA78FEA75F)

* Data Engineers: [https://cuvva.workable.com/j/9888D4935E](https://cuvva.workable.com/j/9888D4935E)

Can also contact me directly at james[dot]cunningham[at]cuvva.com.

------
trhaynes
WayBetter | New York City | Onsite, Full-time |
[http://waybetter.com/careers](http://waybetter.com/careers)

Our games make it fun to reach your goals.

We make a whole new category of games that help people stick to their
commitments — from eating better to exercising more to learning to cook, play
the guitar, or speak Spanish. Our games use an innovative mix of manageable
goals, social support, and financial incentives. DietBet launched in 2013,
StepBet in 2016, RunBet in 2017, and SweatBet is coming in early 2018.

Our approach is based on behavioral science and it works. To date we’ve hosted
700,000 paying players who have collectively lost 9 million pounds and walked
350 million miles. And we’ve paid out over $45 million to winners.

We're currently hiring for the following positions:

\- Data Analyst

\- Digital Acquisition Manager

\- Director of Product - Growth

\- Director of Talent Acquisition and People

\- Email Marketing & Analytics Manager

\- Freelance Visual Designer

\- Product Designer

\- Senior Visual Designer

\- VP of Brand

Feel free to reach out to thaynes@waybetter.com (please put "HN" in the
subject line)

------
tommyy
Kong Inc | [https://konghq.com/](https://konghq.com/) | San Francisco | Full
Time

We are the company behind Kong, the most widely adopted open-source API
gateway. We have a world-class Enterprise platform and our mission is to
facilitate a new revolution in software production by serving as the backbone
of the distribution and consumption of data and services through APIs.

Our vision is to enable developers to build more and manage less. We've built
one of the most popular pieces of open-source software in the world and in the
process grown an extremely engaged and active community.

We're looking for a few great people who want to be part of a fun, highly-
collaborative team. We are looking to hire:

Developer Marketing Leader Sr Cloud Engineer Engineering Manager Product
Marketing Leader Product Management Leader Solutions Engineer

Apply here: [https://konghq.com/jobs/](https://konghq.com/jobs/)

~~~
iandanforth
Do you also make dog toys? Cause that would be awesome.

------
Splendor
Vacasa | Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer | Boise, ID | ONSITE | Full-Time

[https://www.vacasa.com/careers/positions/?gh_jid=1104302](https://www.vacasa.com/careers/positions/?gh_jid=1104302)

Who We Are:

Vacasa is the fastest-growing vacation rental management company. We leverage
industry-leading technology to provide full-service management and superior
financial results for homeowners while delivering unforgettable experiences
for guests in top destinations around the world.

What we're looking for:

\- 5+ years of professional programming experience

\- Full-stack experience building web applications

\- Experience developing and consuming APIs

\- Deep knowledge of at least one programming language

\- Experience with Amazon Web Services

\- Experience with version control systems

\- Working knowledge of Python, JavaScript, and React a plus

Benefits/Perks:

\- A top-of-the-line Macbook Pro and sit-to-stand desk

\- Employee discounts on Vacasa managed vacation homes

\- Full kitchen with snacks, coffee, and kombucha on tap

\- Health, Dental, and Vision Insurance

\- 401k Retirement Savings Plan with up to a 6% company match

\- Paid flexible time off, sick days, and holidays

\- Commuting reimbursements

------
hugojan
Brenger | Senior Frontend engineer (JS/react) | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE

Brenger is looking for an experienced frontender.

We are a logistics startup (with 1M funding) and quickly on our way to become
profitable.

We are in the process of building up our internal development team (our
current platform is build by a digital agency) and migrating to a new better
scaleable tech stack. It is an opportunity to become one of the early stage
engineers of the company and therefore be an important influencer on the
product, the technologies we use and the team we are forming. I have started
last december as the first internal developer, we are expecting a senior
backend engineer to start in July and we are now looking for developers to
become the core of the development team. We have a proper plan and budget to
build a first-class product and team and have many interesting technological
challenges ahead.

If you're interested, drop me a line: hugojan@brenger.nl

No recruiters/No agencies/No remote

------
iflypropplanes
Attune | Full Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Tech Lead, Product Manager |
NYC | Full-time Attune (in partnership with Two Sigma), is developing a new
platform to reduce the friction a small businesses experiences with getting an
insurance policy. Today, this is a cumbersome, archaic process that can take
weeks and requires a business owner to answer dozens of irrelevant questions.
We have a product in-market that can issue a policy in minutes by aggregating
external data to answer these questions for you.

We're building an in-house application development to take on a $150B market
opportunity. Be a part of a small team that is committed to solving a big
problem. Competitive salary plus equity available to all employees. Reach out
to ebozeman [at] attuneinsurance dot com if you're interested.

Available Positions -
[https://www.attuneinsurance.com/careers](https://www.attuneinsurance.com/careers)

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Senior Software
Developer & Consultant: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
njegus
Memrise | Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Designers, Product Manager |
London UK | Full-Time, Onsite, Visa sponsorship and relocation available |
[https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com) Memrise gives people
learning superpowers. We aim to help anyone achieve confident, real-world
language skills in just a few short months; our product is innovative and fun,
and it delivers the goods.

Last year, we won the "App of the Year 2017" at the Google Play Awards. With
near zero marketing spend we've grown organically to tens of millions of
users, and we're already profitable with a team of 55 (comprising 37
nationalities).

Engineering-wise, we are a small but very ambitious team and value generalists
that like working end-to-end, across the stack, owning their services in
production. We have unique and interesting problems to solve in scalability,
big data, machine learning, and interface design.

We are expanding and looking to fill the following roles immediately:

* Senior Software Engineer (x2)

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Senior Android Engineer

We use Python 3.6 / Django / MySQL running on Kubernetes for the backend and
React/Redux on the frontend. The iOS and Android apps are regularly featured
native apps written in Obj-C/Swift and Java.

We are also hiring data scientists, marketers, designers, and product
managers.

If you're interested in any of these jobs - or if you are just awesome and
think we'd be a good place to show off your talents - please apply at
[https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

If you don't see a specific role on the jobs page that you fit, please apply
for the "Speculative Application".

------
rapphil
Method Studios | Core Developer (Backend Software Engineer)| Full-Time,
ONSITE, VISA | Vancouver - Canada

Method Studios is an award-winning international visual effects group with
facilities in Los Angeles, Vancouver, New York, Sydney, Melbourne and Pune. We
service high-end feature film, commercial, television, games and motion
graphics to clients in the global marketplace. Some of our latest projects
include Avengers: Infinity War,Black Panther, Thor: Ragnarok, Guardians of the
Galaxy Vol. 2 and Okja.

We are hiring for the Core Developer position in the pipeline. As a core
developer you will work in the backend dealing with asset management systems,
render farms, disk management and a lot of other fun stuff. There are plenty
of challenging problems to solve!

Our stack includes:

\- Python (Flask, Flask-restplus, requests, pytest...)

\- Elasticsearch / Logstash / Kibana

\- Redis

\- PostgreSQL

\- RabbitMQ

\- Jenkins

\- Ansible

\- Docker Swarm

If you have experience with some of the above and want to work in an amazing
company drop me a line at raphael.silva [at] methodstudios [dot] com and I
will make sure it gets in the right hands.

~~~
atomicnumber1
Do you hire freshers currently?

------
jkempe11
Gusto | Software Engineers, Product Managers, and Product Designers [Senior
Levels] | SF or Denver | Full-Time | ONSITE

Gusto’s mission is to create a world where work empowers a better life. We are
making the most complicated, impersonal business tasks simple and personal.
Imagine payroll that brings peace of mind, HR that transforms work into a
community, and benefits that help people plan for a better future. Our small
business customers truly love our product and we think you’ll love building
it. Come join us in San Francisco or Denver and help serve over 60,000
businesses across the country.

In case you want some more technical details, here's a link to our engineering
blog: [https://engineering.gusto.com/](https://engineering.gusto.com/)

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/0cagm28b1](https://grnh.se/0cagm28b1)

Or feel free to email me directly! I’m john.kempe@gusto.com.

------
BIG5AM
_Streeva | Guildford, UK | Software Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE_

At Streeva we are focussed on building a platform that will bring a range of
exciting and valuable services to digital payments.

We are an early stage startup company based in Guildford in Surrey, which
means you’ll have a real chance to make a big impact, with career progression
opportunities as we grow.

We are looking to grow in a stable and maintainable way and are committed to
inclusive working practices to help you strike a great work-life balance.

 _Relevant Technologies:_

    
    
      • Solid knowledge of C#
      • C# Function Apps
      • .NET core 2.0
      • Test Driven Development & SCRUM
      • GoLang
      • NoSQL databases
      • Azure
      • Private blockchain
      • Microservice architecture / design
      • Linux
      • Scripting language experience (e.g. Python, Powershell, Ruby…)
      

Apply at: [https://streeva.com/careers/](https://streeva.com/careers/)

------
majogu
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
60,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (69!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 140 people and the majority of our team are based
in Edinburgh, but we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help
us make small businesses awesome at doing their finances, we have great
opportunities in our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently
Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, SmartOS.

We currently have senior full-stack, front-end, data scientist and development
platform (DevOps) vacancies available. Senior engineers at FreeAgent have the
opportunity to provide technical leadership and help to grow their teams. We
like to work with people who show initiative and continually seek to improve
themselves, their teammates, and our codebase. Our engineering teams are small
and cross functional, enjoying a great degree of responsibility. We invest in
our platform (code health, scalability, security) as well as working on
improving and adding new features that help our customers.

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me directly: maria [at] freeagent [dot]
com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff only right now)

------
zackbloom
Cloudflare | San Francisco, London, Austin | onsite

By request count, Cloudflare runs 10% of the Internet. We run one of the
largest and most peered networks in the world, protecting over eight million
websites. We build things with small, passionate and empowered teams. In the
first quarter of this year we spun up 30 new points of presence and launched
six products including [https://1.1.1.1](https://1.1.1.1).

We’re hiring for dozens of roles:
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/)

I personally work on the Workers and Apps teams, where we work to make
Cloudflare a platform such that anyone can build things on our edge network.
If you like V8, WebAssembly, building tools for other developers, and massive
scale, apply!

Feel free to email me (zack @ cloudflare) if you’d like to chat or hear about
other teams.

~~~
matsur
Come help build the future of the Internet!

Please reach out to me directly (rustam@) if you're interested in PM roles in
Austin or SF.

Ping marek@ if you’re interested in joining a growing systems engineering team
in Warsaw, Poland.

------
niallpaterson
Butternut Box | Front-End Engineer | White City, London, UK | ONSITE | Full
time | £40k-£50k

Butternut Box makes the highest quality dog food and ships it directly to your
door. At Butternut Box, we have two aims. Firstly, to help pets live
healthier, happier and longer lives, and secondly to leave pet parents smiling
on every interaction. We're looking for a Front-End Engineer to join our tech
and product team to help craft the best experience for pet parents.

Our Front end stack is ES6, React, Redux and SASS for styling. You'll be
working closely with myself and fellow engineers on all sorts of fun and
interesting projects. If you love dogs, crafting user experiences and
technology, you'll fit right in!

If you would like to learn more about the role, or have any questions, just
drop me a line (niall at butternutbox.com)

Website: [https://www.butternutbox.com](https://www.butternutbox.com)

------
mickael_mas
Symaps.io | Full stack | Paris, France | Full Time | Onsite | Open
Compensation | VISA Symaps.io is a fast-growing tech startup located in Paris,
Station F : it's an AI app that finds the best location for your business,
currently used by clients in EU, Korea and Taiwan, incl. Tesla and Décathlon.
We just closed a seed round and several contracts, and are urgently looking
for motivated peoples to strengthen our team of 6 peoples (incl. 3 engineers).

Esp. we're hiring a Full stack engineer. Our stack : Python, React, Machine
learning (scikit learn / Tensorflow / Caffe2), Kubernetes, PostgreSQL /
PostGIS, Docker More details here :
[https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1/jobs/wanted-n...](https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1/jobs/wanted-now-full-stack-developer_paris)

~~~
RhodesianHunter
What is meant by "open compensation" here? Can you share any details about the
range?

~~~
mickael_mas
Range 40-50K€ based on qualifications, plus stocks/options

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | SRE, Data Engineers, Infrastructure Engineers, C++
Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

We're the driverless car company. We believe in improving people’s lives by
making transportation safer, more accessible, and more convenient.

Our team is small and we move quickly. We’re currently testing a fully
driverless solution on city streets in San Francisco. We're looking for smart,
ambitious people to help build the world’s largest fleet of driverless cars.

We are looking to hire across the entire company so please check out our open
roles!

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

[https://www.fastcompany.com/40516928/gm-is-leading-the-
self-...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40516928/gm-is-leading-the-self-driving-
car-race-while-tesla-lags-far-behind-report-says)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer visas

Contact: Anthony@getcruise.com

------
storiq
StorIQ | Ruby on Rails Developer | London, UK | Full-time & Contract | Onsite
& remote

We are a small profitable startup that helps retailers manage and optimise
their brick & mortar shops. We provide a SaaS backend running on Ruby on Rails
and MySQL, hosted using Cloud66 and AWS. We also have a mobile/tablet app that
talks to an API on the SaaS backend.

We're looking to hire 1x senior contract (6 month contract) and 2x permanent
Rails/Full-stack developers to join us here at StorIQ.

You can see full job specs here on workable:

Contract:
[https://storiq.workable.com/j/9F583831E6](https://storiq.workable.com/j/9F583831E6)

Perm:
[https://storiq.workable.com/j/73F6922C66](https://storiq.workable.com/j/73F6922C66)

If you have any questions about the positions, feel free to email me at
james.harries@storiq.net

------
monetatedevops
Monetate | DevOps Engineer | Remote (US, Canada only), New York City,
Conshohocken (Philadelphia), Palo Alto, London |
[https://monetate.com](https://monetate.com)

Monetate, the personalization vendor most preferred among IR 500 brands is
hiring! With a history of fast growth and the backing of VCs such as First
Round and OpenView, it's no wonder that over 300 marquis consumer-facing
brands choose Monetate to power their e-commerce success.

Our cutting-edge technology leverages artificial intelligence and processed
more than 2.1 billion personalized pages over Cyber weekend alone, offering
peace of mind that we deliver real-time personalization at astounding scale.
Designed for marketers, we are beloved for our ease-of-use.

If you want to be a part of a bigger purpose, bringing cutting edge technology
to market, Monetate may be the right spot for you! We have offices located in
NYC, Conshohocken, PA, Palo Alto and London and we focus on hiring the
absolute best talent by welcoming remote employees as well.

Why work for Monetate:

\- You’ll get to work with a very talented and passionate team of product
managers, software engineers and designers

\- We pride ourselves on upholding a respectful and supportive environment; if
there's something you need to get your work done, we'll get it for you

\- 12 weeks of fully paid maternity leave and 4 weeks of fully paid paternity
leave

\- Full Benefits, 401k & Stock options

We are an equal opportunity employer and we value diversity at our company. We
do not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

Apply here: [https://www.monetate.com/about/careers#join-
team](https://www.monetate.com/about/careers#join-team)

~~~
Odin78
> 12 weeks of fully paid maternity leave and 4 weeks of fully paid paternity
> leave

Just out of curiosity: why the difference between maternity leave and
paternity leave?

~~~
mccolin
Paternity leave policies are rare or only just becoming popular benefits
differentiators in the US.

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com/home](https://occipital.com/home)

* ASSISTANT CONTROLLER (BOULDER)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* BACKEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* PLATFORM SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* FIRMWARE / EMBEDDED SYSTEMS ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
wmahler
Creighton University | HortonWorks Engineer/Admin and Senior Full Stack JS
Engineers | Omaha, NE | Onsite or Remote (US-only), Contract

Creighton University is a Jesuit, Catholic university bridging health, law,
business and the arts and sciences for a more just world. Join us in building
a new higher education digital experience.

You are good match for this position if you are a motivated and energetic
full-stack developer or hortonworks engineer, you take initiative, find
solutions to problems, you are thorough and know how to produce results
quickly under minimal supervision.

    
    
      Our stack is a combination of:
      * Frontend: Javascript, React, Webpack, Bootstrap
      * Middleware: NodeJS, Express, Passport, Nginx, 
      * Backend: Cassandra, MySQL, Ambari, Ranger, Kafka, ZooKeeper, Spark, Hive, HDFS
    

Please send your resume to williammahler [at] creighton.edu for consideration.

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

~~~
eyesbear
Hey are you guys hiring new grad developers?

------
unify_id
UnifyID | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/) UnifyID is building a revolutionary
identity platform based on implicit authentication. Our solution allows people
to identify themselves in a unique way that is extremely difficult to forge or
crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html)

\- SXSW Security & Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous
2017 Winner \- TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford
StartX S15

Roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer (15 new): [https://unify.id/full-stack-
application.html](https://unify.id/full-stack-application.html)

\- Machine Learner (5 new): [https://unify.id/machine-learner-
application.html](https://unify.id/machine-learner-application.html)

\- iOS Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/iOS-
application.html](https://unify.id/iOS-application.html)

\- Android Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/android-
application.html](https://unify.id/android-application.html)

\- Front-End Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/front-end-
application.html](https://unify.id/front-end-application.html)

\- Product Designer: [https://unify.id/designer-
application.html](https://unify.id/designer-application.html)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great SoMa location, visa sponsorship,
exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC funded startup.
Email: jobs@unify.id

~~~
kunalbansal16
your submit button on the link was somehow not working on chrome(mac) but
worked on safari(mac). Just in case someone else goes through this.

------
transcranial
MD.ai | Machine Learning Engineer, Front-End / Full-Stack Engineer | New York,
NY (NYC) | Full-time or Part-time | ONSITE

We're building a medical machine learning platform encompassing the entire
model development cycle, from the creation of high-quality labeled datasets to
model training/validation/deployment. We want to help enable clinicians and
researchers to more easily and efficiently build medical AI, ultimately with
the goal of improving patient care. Some of our challenges include operating
in HIPAA-compliant environments, handling of huge medical imaging datasets,
managing ML training workloads, building complex web applications with UI/UX
appealing to both doctors and ML engineers alike.

Our stack: Python, JavaScript, React, Vue, GraphQL, Postgres, Docker,
Kubernetes, TensorFlow, Keras

If interested, please introduce yourself at jobs@md.ai.

------
haskellandchill
Publicis Media | Mid-Level, Senior Data Engineer, Senior Data Scientist | NYC
| Full time | ONSITE | $100-120k, $140-180k, $160-200k

We are a growing adtech agency in Lower Manhattan with lots of data (really).
Data Engineers at Publicis build workflows on AWS to process batch or real-
time data. As an example scheduling weekly or nightly Spark runs on EMR to
read CSV data dumps off S3. Our core languages for implementation are Python,
Scala, Java, and Ruby. Experience with data engineering is required for the
role, around 2 years for mid-level and more for senior.

We also have a unique opportunity for our Senior Data Scientist role. If you
are currently a strong Data Engineer looking to transition to Data Science we
can help you make that transition with top-notch compensation along the way.
Exciting!

Please email sandy.vanderbleek@publicismedia.com to apply directly. Thanks!

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) |
ONSITE/REMOTE | [https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - What's going on in the meal-kit space? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 35 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. Two-
thirds of us are technical, more than half with PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Lead Infrastructure Engineer
      - Senior Software Engineer (backend/frontend/data) - REMOTE OK
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-
ahe...](https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-ahead-for-
blue-apron)

[3]
[http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
senorsmile
RMS | DevOps, Build & Release, Software Engineers... | Newark CA, Louisville
CO and many others | Full-Time | Onsite or REMOTE

There’s a 5% chance that a hurricane will cause $60 billion of insured losses
next year and a 1% chance an earthquake will cause $50 billion of insured loss
in the next 12 months. At RMS, we build the simulation models that allow
insurers and investors to understand portfolio risks due to catastrophes:
natural catastrophes (hurricane, earthquake, flood), terrorism, pandemic, and
changes in life expectancy.

We are hiring for many different positions. We have offices all over the
world. We have a strong remote work force.

See all positions here:
[http://www.rms.com/careers/jobs](http://www.rms.com/careers/jobs)

Feel free to email me directly if you have any questions:
shaun.smiley@rms.com.

------
TheOsiris
SFOX | Backend, Frontend, Quant Analysts | CA/TX/Remote | Fulltime

SFOX is a leading cryptocurrency liquidity provider and trading platform. We
are currently 14 people (7 engineers and growing). We are a YC company (S14),
backed by Khosla Ventures, Social Capital, Transmedia, Blockchain Capital, and
other top angel investors. We have had a meteoric growth over the last 4
years, trading and transacting billions of dollars of crypto.

Our frontend is in Ember+React, and our backend is a mix of golang,
JS/Typescript, and python. We are big on microservices and kubernetes.

We built the the most sophisticated cryptocurrency trading platform in the
space. We currently support bitcoin, bitcoin cash, and ethereum. We are
looking for more developers to help us add more currencies, more trading
algorithms, and improve our infrastructure.

Email your resume to jobs+yc@sfox.com

------
ganonm
Ai Build | London, UK | Backend/Frontend/Fullstack Software Engineers, Data
Scientists| Full-time | ONSITE [http://ai-
build.com/technology.html](http://ai-build.com/technology.html)

We are an early-stage startup developing large-scale, autonomous 3D printing
technology to provide the factory of the future to our customers. We utilise
industrial 6-axis robots combined with plastic extruders to print large scale
structures and objects (often at a scale of meters). Our current focus is on
development of the web platform that is used for managing the printers and
generating toolpaths. We are also constantly investing effort into developing
our core printing algorithms further.

Tech stack: Dropwizard (Java 8, Kotlin), PostgreSQL, React, Redux, NGINX,
Docker, Terraform

We are hiring for several roles

\- Frontend (required: 1+ years experience with React, CSS & HTML. Beneficial:
experience with 3D programming e.g. ThreeJS, familiarity with REST APIs)

\- Backend (required: 1+ years experience with a JVM server framework, REST,
Strong grasp of computer science fundamentals. Beneficial: mathematical
background/strong knowledge of data structures/algorithms)

\- Data Science (required: 1+ years experience implementing modern machine
learning techniques in a professional or academic capacity, familiarity with
software engineering practices e.g. version control and application
architecture. Beneficial: PhD in closely related area, prior experience
working as a software engineer and/or a computer science degree)

You will be joining at an early stage and thus will have a large say in how we
progress our technology. We are hoping to find fellow engineers who care about
code quality and modern software engineering best practices. We aren't into
micro-managing and prefer people who have the ability to work independently
with minimal guidance.

If you are interested, please contact us at jobs@ai-build.com

------
Cieplak
Finix | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-Time | $100k -
$150k | Equity

Finix builds, manages and sells a payments processing platform
([http://developers.finixpayments.com](http://developers.finixpayments.com))
to banks and other financial institutions. Our stack is mainly Java and
Postgres on AWS. We have a few services in Haskell. We are the first seed-
stage company that Visa has invested in.

Looking to hire 2 to 3 highly effective engineers who want to work on a state-
of-the-art technology platform pushing the future of payments and banking
software, and want to have agency over their day-to-day work. Beneficial to
understand the payments domain and have experience delivering SLAs of 4 nines
(99.99%).

Reach us at this base64-encoded email address:
cGF0cmljaytobkBmaW5peHBheW1lbnRzLmNvbQ==

------
jayflux
BBC (TV & Radio) | Full-stack Engineer | Onsite | London UK

Stack: NodeJS, React, Redux, Express

BBC is one of the UK’s most well-known and loved brands. The TV & Radio
product teams build some of the most used products in BBC including BBC
iPlayer, iPlayer Radio, Music. Our mission is to secure the Internet future of
BBC.

It is an exciting time to join the team as we’ve ambitious goals to be the
number one online TV and audio service in the UK. This is a place where your
work impacts millions of iPlayer users every day. You will have an opportunity
to work on software at a scale that is hard to find in the country.

Apply here: [https://careerssearch.bbc.co.uk/jobs/job/Software-
Engineer-T...](https://careerssearch.bbc.co.uk/jobs/job/Software-Engineer-TV-
Radio-JavascriptFullstack/25196)

------
avivo
Center for Social Media Responsibility | Senior Research Engineer | San
Francisco, Ann Arbor, or remote | Visa (H1B Cap Exempt) | Full-Time (or Part-
Time/Fellow for the right person) | [https://www.si.umich.edu/research/center-
social-media-respon...](https://www.si.umich.edu/research/center-social-media-
responsibility)

The Center for Social Media Responsibility’s (CSMR) mission is to ensure that
the social media platforms that impact our public discourse (Facebook,
YouTube, Twitter, etc.) are designed and operated with the responsibility that
befits their scale and power.

A core CSMR focus area is the creation of "Platform Health Grades"—a set of
metrics that capture the positive and negative impacts of platforms on
discourse—on challenges like misinformation, harassment, polarization, etc.
Platforms and teams are rewarded for shipping products and moving metrics; so
we are focused on creating useful metrics that inform the product creation,
evolution, and measurement processes, leading to both internal and external
accountability.

As the Senior Research Engineer, you will be the lead engineer for Platform
Health Grades and other key projects. This involves designing, developing, and
owning the core data infrastructure, as well as executing and owning the data
collection and analysis components. You will be ingesting data from sources
including platform firehoses, scraped websites, and a variety of partners; and
classifying and aggregating that data, working with UMSI researchers and other
partners. The ideal candidate would be excited to have a formative impact in a
fast-paced organization focused on ensuring that technology serves humanity.

CSMR is part of the University of Michigan School of Information, and this
position could be based in Ann Arbor, San Francisco, or remote. The ideal
candidate would be a full-time employee, but part-time, contract, or a fixed
term fellowship is also possible.

Contact csmr-info@umich.edu if you’re interested in learning more.

------
evoluteur
Corelight | UI | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.corelight.com](https://www.corelight.com)

Built on top of the Linux kernel, Corelight’s platform runs our open-source
Bro network monitoring framework in an environment optimized for performance
and stability. As a key contributor to our technology, you will translate
product strategies into working code in collaboration with the VP Engineering
and other technical staff.

Corelight, Inc is seeking a talented, very senior, resourceful, and
collaborative Front End Engineer to help create amazing user interfaces for a
new family of cybersecurity products. We are an ambitious startup based in
downtown San Francisco and Columbus, OH. Our customer list includes 7 of the
Fortune 50, and we are growing rapidly.

------
peakwinter
Savoir-faire Linux
([https://savoirfairelinux.com/](https://savoirfairelinux.com/)) | Full-time |
Onsite | Montreal and Quebec City, Canada

Savoir-faire Linux is a consulting company with high-profile clients across
the services, financial, tech, aerospace and non-profit industries, as well as
important departments in local, national and international governments.

We're hiring web (Python, PHP, Node.js / JavaScript), enterprise (Java) and
embedded (C++) developers across the board for positions in our Montreal and
Quebec City offices. We are a multicultural and multidisciplinary team with
lots of interesting contracts and challenges coming down the pipe.

[https://jobs.savoirfairelinux.com](https://jobs.savoirfairelinux.com)

~~~
hash2016
Will Savoir-faire Linux sponsor visa for the Application Support Engineer
role?

------
j-collier
Realm Five, Inc. | Software Engineer, Firmware Engineer | Lincoln, NE | ONSITE
| FULL-TIME | [https://www.realmfive.com](https://www.realmfive.com)

Realm Five is developing disruptive solutions to automate production
agriculture. Our solutions utilize IoT (Internet of Things), data analysis,
and automation technologies. Our stack includes Ruby, Javascript, React-
Native, C/C++, Go, AWS, and LabView.

We develop the hardware, firmware and software in-house. We are hiring for a
variety of positions:

    
    
        Full Stack Web Developer(Jr./Mid./Sr.)
        Mobile Application Developer (Hybrid)
        Embedded Device Firmware Engineer
    

Holler at justin.collier@realmfive.com if you're interested in helping us
solving big problems in agriculture around the world.

------
LilingLee
Two Orioles | Video Compression Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time, on-site

At Two Orioles, we're building a team of video compression experts to create
the highest-quality video compression algorithms and deliver this to some of
the biggest video streaming companies in the business. We're looking for
software engineers to enhance and further develop our VP9 and AV1 video
encoders. This requires experience in C/C++. Knowledge of (x86) assembly is a
plus. Ideal candidates are familiar with or have experience with the AV1, VP9,
H264 or HEVC bitstream formats or model software and/or have experience
working on (not with) opensource video codec software (x264/5,
ffmpeg/libavcodec, libvpx/aom, etc.).

Interested in building tomorrow's video? Email me at liling.lee@twoorioles.com

------
shoshin23
Envision AI | iOS intern/part-time professional | Remote,On-Site(Delft, NL),
Full-time | www.letsenvision.com

Envision AI is a tool that helps people with visual impairment live more
independently. We help them read text, recognise faces and objects and
describe scenes around them. Our app pushes the current state of the art in
mobile deep learning and the product is growing super fast.

We're looking for iOS interns who can help us grow faster from this point.
Here's what we're looking for:

1) Knowledge of Swift. 2) Experience with AVFoundation. We're not looking for
AVFoundation experts but a basic understanding helps.

You can check out the website:
[https://www.letsenvision.com/](https://www.letsenvision.com/) Please send me
your CV to karthik@letsenvision.com

------
shipoftheseus
Stitch Health | Lead Backend Engineer & Lead Android Engineer | SF |
teamstitch.com | Onsite

Jonathan here, one of the founders of Stitch. We build real-time collaboration
tools for healthcare teams: team communication, patient communication and task
management. We're backed by YC and Benchmark.

Our stack is Elixir/Phoenix/PostgreSQL on the backend, React on the frontend,
native iOS and Android, and Electron for desktop. Today, we’re a small but
cohesive team, and we're expanding our engineering team over the next several
months.

We're looking for 1) a senior backend engineer with 5-10 years of experience
to join as a Lead Backend Engineer and 2) a senior mobile engineer with 4+
years of experience to join as Lead Android Engineer.

Competitive salary and generous equity.

Feel free to email me directly at: jonathan@teamstitch.com

------
pntech
Precision Nutrition | Full Stack Rails / Ember Developer | Remote

Precision Nutrition helps people transform their lives through expert
coaching, ongoing support, and guided mentorship. Our team builds and supports
tools for our coaches and clients to help facilitate transformative change and
learning. Tech stack: Ember.js, Ruby/Rails, Postgresql, Some Elixir/Phoenix

Our whole company is remote.. and we're awesome :)

We're looking for a Data Engineer and a Full Stack Developer.

[https://www.precisionnutrition.com/developer](https://www.precisionnutrition.com/developer)
and
[https://precisionnutrition.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14](https://precisionnutrition.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14)

------
immad
Mercury | Generalist Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE

Mercury is a stealth fin-tech startup. We are currently 8 people (6 engineers,
1 designer, 1 BD/Ops) and have raised $6m from a tier A VC. We are looking to
grow our team.

This is my 4th company. My previous company, Heyzap, was YC09, was funded by
USV+Qualcomm and was acquired for $45m last year.

Sorry for the stealthiness happy to go in to way more details on a call.

Our backend will be in Haskell, frontend React/Redux/Typescript/iOS/Android. I
like generalist engineers and happy to hire smart people that are willing to
learn.

Job posting:
[https://www.mercury.co/jobs/generalist_engineer.md](https://www.mercury.co/jobs/generalist_engineer.md)

My email in profile or email jobs AT mercury DOT co.

------
joeconway
ONSITE - San Francisco

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more.

Our mission is to re-imagine the way the world reads.

Right now we are looking for:

* Experienced Android engineering managers

* Mid to Senior Android / iOS developers

Please note for our mobile engineering internships: We have filled our
internship seats and are not currently interviewing interns for iOS or Android
positions.

We've hired ten full-time people and dozens of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads.

Please apply directly via [http://grnh.se/ufkye81](http://grnh.se/ufkye81)

If you have questions you can reach me at joe at scribd.com (I'm the head of
mobile engineering and happy to answer any question related to this role).
N.B. we are also hiring for a lot of other positions

------
ghayes
Compound | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | San Francisco Bay Area or
Remote | [https://compound.finance](https://compound.finance)

At Compound, we're creating interest rate markets for blockchain currencies,
which are necessary for future economies to flourish.

We are an ventured-backed start up building smart contracts on the Ethereum
blockchain. We are looking for talented engineers to help us in the short-term
build provably correct smart contracts. Longer-term, we want to be the
financial infrastructure for all blockchain assets. We'll build developer and
community tools to promote the platform and grow assets under management.

We build in Solidity, Elixir and Elm, but no hard requirements.

Contact me at geoff at compound dot finance

------
TrussWorks
Truss | Software Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco or REMOTE |
[https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools * Proficiency in at least one commonly used
programming language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. *
Experience deploying at least one application that other people use * Have
held at least one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity,
a bias for action, and a problem-solving attitude

We expect all Truss engineers to consistently develop new skills, and cross-
train into new disciplines outside of their current areas of expertise.

Check us out at: [https://truss.works/](https://truss.works/) and apply at:
[https://truss.works/jobs/](https://truss.works/jobs/)

------
dcwilson
FullContact ([https://fullcontact.com](https://fullcontact.com)) | Denver |
Full-Time | On-site

FullContact’s mission is to help the world stay fully connected, master its
contacts, and be awesome with people. (& yes - all roles include $7,500 Paid
PAID Vacation: [https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-
vacation/](https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-vacation/))

We are currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer - Data Platform

* DevOps Engineer

* Foundation Engineer

* Senior Product Manager

More details about the open positions:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/denver](https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/denver)

------
markwaldron
DigiFi | New York City | Software Engineer & Sales | All Levels | 60K - 150K +
equity | ONSITE | [https://angel.co/digifi/jobs](https://angel.co/digifi/jobs)

DigiFi is an enterprise technology company located in New York City that
provides decision process automation software to financial institutions around
the world. We empower the automation of critical processes, including credit
underwriting, fraud detection, acquisition marketing and account management.

We believe that intelligent automation is the future and our mission is to
make complex decisions simple. Please visit
[https://digifi.io](https://digifi.io) to learn more.

------
cerisier
Zenly | Paris, France | Full-Time | [https://zen.ly](https://zen.ly)

We ship cool stuff on mobile (around maps and geolocation) while dealing with
loads of traffic.

Open roles:

* Pretty much every role

Tech stack:

* Go/Swift/Kotlin/Rx on mobile

* Go/Kafka/ScyllaDB/NATS on backend

* Whatever you want for the rest.

No prior experience in Go required. We are just looking for nice people who
love shipping stuff while learning a lot at the same time :)

Links:

* [http://github.com/znly](http://github.com/znly)

* [http://zen.ly/about](http://zen.ly/about)

* [https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenly#.Wn1no5OFhTa](https://boards.greenhouse.io/zenly#.Wn1no5OFhTa)

* or contact me at corentin at zen dot ly

------
thom
StatsBomb | Bath, UK | Frontend Developer | Full-time | ONSITE

StatsBomb provides tools and analysis to some of the biggest clubs in world
football. We're hiring a new frontend developer to work on our web-based
analytics platform which tries to present actionable insights built upon
hundreds of millions of events captured from football games around the globe.

We work primarily in Clojure and ClojureScript, using React and PostgreSQL,
and it would be beneficial if you were football savvy and statistically
literate.

Apply here: [https://techspark.co/job/statsbomb-services-ltd-
bath-46-soft...](https://techspark.co/job/statsbomb-services-ltd-
bath-46-software-developer/)

------
timmahoney
Capital One | New York, NY | FULL TIME | ONSITE Check out open roles here:
[http://rolp.co/BDseb](http://rolp.co/BDseb) Or contact me directly,
timothy.mahoney@capitalone.com

We've got open Positions for DevOps, Data, Software, Mobile

At Capital One, we’re building a leading information-based technology company.
Still founder-led by Chairman and Chief Executive Officer Richard Fairbank,
Capital One is on a mission to help our customers succeed by bringing
ingenuity, simplicity, and humanity to banking. We measure our efforts by the
success our customers enjoy and the advocacy they exhibit. We are succeeding
because they are succeeding.

------
axiomds
Axiom Data Science | Portland, OR | Full-stack Sensor Web Engineer |
[https://axiomdatascience.com](https://axiomdatascience.com)

Axiom Data Science is a technology and informatics firm working towards
increasing the accessibility, reuse, and impact of scientific data. We
specialize in developing data management systems, intuitive web-based data
portals, and scalable solutions for organizing and analyzing large amounts of
diverse datasets.

We are a small, 20-person company that values user experience. Our employees
are self-driven, resourceful, and instrumental in expanding our vision.

As a full-stack web engineer you will develop brand-new features and extend
current capabilities of our web-based scientific data management tools. This
will include development of key features in support for our scientific data
management platform, the Research Workspace. You will also likely participate
in projects related to our integrated data visualization platform. Development
work will span the full web stack include user interface development, web
service APIs, and data storage. For frontend features, you will be responsible
for collaborating with users to create and test your design.

Full-time, ONSITE (some work from home is OK but you must live in the
Portland, OR metro area and work primarily in the office)

Tech sample: Docker, JavaScript, Java, Python, Node.js, Play Framework,
Webpack, Backbone.js, Marionette, Angular, Postgres, GlusterFS, Redis,
ElasticSearch, MongoDB, Kafka, Ansible, Nagios, and Prometheus.

Full job description: [https://l.axds.co/2jnrYFY](https://l.axds.co/2jnrYFY)

Salary DOE, 85K-110K. Benefits include five weeks paid leave, flexible
holidays, health benefits, 401K contributions, and a gym membership.

Send a resume to careers@axds.co by June 1, 2018.

The following additional application materials are recommended, but not
required: code samples, profile links to GitHub/StackOverflow; descriptions
and screenshots of a completed project; and other examples of expertise or
open source participation.

------
guptabot
GreyOrange | Multiple Positions | Gurgaon, IN | Fulltime | ONSITE

GreyOrange is re-imagining the warehousing & supply-chain industry. We design,
manufacture and deploys advanced robotics systems for automation at
distribution and fulfillment centers. Our expertise in robotics, hardware and
software engineering helps companies solve operational inefficiencies in their
warehouses. With in-house Mechanical, Electrical, Embedded, UI/UX, Software
Development and Quality Assurance teams, GreyOrange ensures the unquestioned
quality of all our products.

Positions:

\- Software Product Architect

\- Engineering Managers - Software

\- Technical Leads - Software

\- Software engineers

and many more.. Website: www.greyorange.com Write to: harshal [dot] g [at]
greyorange.sg

------
savrajsingh
Daily Harvest | [https://www.daily-harvest.com](https://www.daily-harvest.com)
| jobs: Software Engineer + more | Princeton, NJ and New York City, NY | Full-
time Onsite | [https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers](https://www.daily-
harvest.com/careers) contact me at savraj@ [our domain] and mention HN in the
subject line! Based in NYC and Princeton, we are a rapidly growing startup
sending out thousands of products to happy customers each week. Everyone
around you -- especially the non-techies in your life -- will at least try, if
not consistently enjoy the frozen superfood eats that your work at Daily
Harvest will deliver! Our 43 flavor combinations of smoothies, overnight oats,
chia parfaits, harvest bowls, and sundaes are co-created by our team of chefs
and nutritionists and come packed with organic fruits and vegetables, and no
added sugar or preservatives. Each cup is perfectly portioned, so all you have
to do is take it out of the freezer, add your liquid of choice and blend, heat
or soak. As a member of our software engineering team, you’ll craft and ship
the code that powers our entire business -- from user-facing UI, to code that
interfaces with our shipping providers, to inventory and supply chain
management at scale. You’ll be working with a small team of friendly, easy-
going, relaxed engineers. Board game skills a plus. ;)

Your qualifications - 3+ years of experience in software development roles -
Experience with Python-powered web-apps (Flask, Jinja, Google Cloud, Google
App Engine, Stripe) - MySQL, Google Cloud SQL, PeeWee ORM - Experience with
Git, PyTest, and deployments to Google Cloud.

------
dom_dm
District M | Senior AWS Cloud and DevOps Engineer | Montreal, Quebec | ONSITE
| Full-Time

District M is an ad tech company working on programmatic platforms for
publishers and advertisers that are open and transparent, and we are looking
for an experienced cloud / devops engineer to join and help us build and
maintain our current and future stack

More details in the official Job Posting :
[https://districtm.net/en/careers/detail/senior-aws-cloud-
and...](https://districtm.net/en/careers/detail/senior-aws-cloud-and-devops-
engineer/)

Interested applicants can email me directly : dom@districtm.net

------
PassFort
PassFort | Fullstack Developer | London, UK | Onsite | Full-time | £50-£80K
depending on experience + equity

At PassFort, our vision is to solve trust in the digital economy, starting
with regulated businesses.

We work with an awesome stack - Javascript (ES6), React, Redux front end;
Python, Rust back end; microservice based architecture built on top of
Kubernetes and Google’s Cloud Platform.

Team - We're 12 people strong, have solid funding behind us, and looking to
double over the next year.

Values - Trust, Empowerment, Growth!

You can see more detail here -
[https://www.workable.com/j/F873F5B932](https://www.workable.com/j/F873F5B932)

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
axvk
Vimbly | New York, NY | Onsite, remote full time within 5 hour time difference
of New York, and onsite interns
[https://www.vimbly.net](https://www.vimbly.net) Position: Node Developer -
With MySQL.

Vimbly has a portfolio of companies with a range of all sizes. We take pride
in matching developers with projects where they'll be able to utilize their
strengths and can continue learning.

Hiring process - Resume, 20 min phone interview, 1 hour technical interview
with a coding exercise, in-office/remote interview.

Email dev-recruiting@vimbly.com and include HN + the position you're applying
for in the subject line.

------
antoniadiener
Mark43 | Deployments/Solutions Engineer | New York, NY / Toronto | ONSITE
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Deployments/Solutions Engineer

------
aaroneous
ShopPad | Software Developer | Oakland, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.theshoppad.com](https://www.theshoppad.com)

ShopPad is the largest solution provider for Shopify's eCommerce platform.
Tens of thousands of eCommerce stores are powered by our SaaS products and are
seen by millions of shoppers every day.

We work with exciting companies like Tesla Automotive, General Electric,
Sundance Film Festival, Acer Computers, and Starwood Hotels & Resorts.

About You: You'll be working primarily with PHP 7, JavaScript (React), the
Linux command line, and MongoDB. Familiarity with eCommerce, Shopify, 3rd-
party API's and AWS are a plus, so be sure to mention if you have a background
in any of those. Experience comes in many forms and passion goes a long way,
so please consider applying even if you aren't familiar with our entire stack.

About The Role: As a full-stack developer, you'll work with a close-knit team
of other passionate devs to create beautiful products that operate at
significant scale. Each dev is empowered to make decisions that materially
affect the company's future. This is a great place for builders, makers, and
hackers who want to be part of building something great. You will own what you
build, being responsible for architecture decisions and scaling your solution
to meet demand.

Compensation includes: Competitive salary & equity,
medical/dental/vision/commuter benefits, fully-stocked kitchen with food &
beverages, the latest hardware. A fun office environment filled with smart,
passionate and genuinely kind people. PTO with some neat paid holidays like
Valentine's day, St. Patrick's Day, Halloween, your birthday, etc. Flexible
hours and everyone works from home once a week. ShopPad's office is located in
Oakland's Uptown neighborhood — just a few steps from 19th Street BART
station.

We'd love to hear from you if you're excited about having a big influence on
the software seen by millions of shoppers every day:
[https://shoppad.recruitee.com/o/fullstack-
developer](https://shoppad.recruitee.com/o/fullstack-developer)

------
stls
Multiply | Senior Python developer | Full-time ONSITE in Mauritius |
[https://multiply.cloud/](https://multiply.cloud/)

Multiply helps retailers have the best prices on marketplaces and other online
channels at all times so they can maximize their market share and profits.

As our third developer, you'll be a working on all aspects of our application
on a stack made of Python, SQLAlchemy, Flask, TypeScript, VueJs, Redis and
PostgreSQL. We're based in an incredible location in the North of Mauritius.
Applicants of any nationality are welcome.

To apply: jobs@multiply.cloud

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven, the Netherlands
| ON-SITE or REMOTE (Europe only)

TalkJS is the chat platform for platforms. We help online marketplaces build
great user-to-user communication. Our product is a fully powered pluggable
chat UI + real-time infrastructure so that our customers can focus on their
market instead of on their messaging features.

SENIOR FULL STACK PROGRAMMER:

We're looking for an experienced programmer - the kind that could make it to
"software architect" at a boring bigco but prefers to get their hands dirty.
Our stack is made of Elixir, ES6, React, PostgreSQL and a little bit of Node.
Some key challenges: cross platform SDKs, making excellent forward compatible
APIs, combining great UX with high customizability, and scaling up to millions
of concurrent requests.

We're particularly looking for true full stack engineers who can work on both
the frontend and the backend. Sure, everybody has a sweet spot, but we're not
currently looking for "true backenders" or "mobile devs" or something like
that. No need to already know all of our stack if you're a fast learner. Bonus
points if you're good at keeping things simple!

CONTENT MARKETER / WRITER:

We're looking for someone who a knack for tech who loves writing stories about
how people use chat to make their lives and/or their apps better. Bonus points
if you're good at happy customers or at SEO.

ABOUT YOU

Our team is small and highly proactive, and we expect the same from you. If
you need to be told what to do all the time, don't apply. If you want to be
the smartest person in a (chat) room full of interns, don't apply. If you want
to move fast with an experienced team, get in touch.

We're a semi-distributed team and we work primarily online (like a fully
distributed team). Both on-site and remote are OK, but Europe only: We'd like
you to come over to our Eindhoven office frequently and keep timezones
relatively close. Unfortunately we can't finance relocation at this moment.

Apply by sending an email to hey@talkjs.com.

~~~
skrebbel
Addendum: agencies or recruiters: please don't contact us, we're not
interested.

------
charltoons
Squarespace | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

We're a website publishing platform with at least 20 open positions in
Engineering. I've been here for 3 years and its great: laidback culture,
talented colleagues, positive culture, amazing office in the West Village of
Manhattan.

Frontend (React, Vanilla) Backend (Java) Data Science (Python) SRE (Docker,
Ansible) DBA (Mongo) IT everything.

Apply here:
[https://www.squarespace.com/careers/engineering?gh_src=3s8ke...](https://www.squarespace.com/careers/engineering?gh_src=3s8ke0)

------
navahq
Nava | Infrastructure Engineers, Program Managers | Washington DC, San
Francisco SF, New York NYC | On-site - Full-time | $100k-$180k+ + equity +
benefits We're a small team of engineers, designers, and product builders that
were brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped
application is used by millions, converts 35% better, and halves the
completion time. It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within
government services, which is why we’re partnering with both the Department of
Veterans Affairs and Medicare. With the VA, we are working to modernize their
appeals system, making millions of veteran’s lives better through the process.
Today, the average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this. For
Medicare, we are designing and building the architecture for Medicare's
historic transition towards value-based care.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of diverse, empathetic
people with deep technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil
servants in government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to
radically improve how our government serves its people, and we believe that
the services our government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel
the same way, we'd love to hear from you.

Learn more about working here and apply if you're interested:
[http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

------
nian2go
We are USA-UES | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full-time (unable to sponsor at
this time) | Software Engineering

Our focus is coaching kids to get in and succeed at college!

We are looking for people to join us, who share our vision to guide students
towards higher education, and who want to grow with a company opening a huge
market.

Are you experienced, technical, capable, accountable, a natural leader? Want
to make a huge impact on education leveraging technology? Let's talk!

[https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

------
w0rldart
Cloudreach | London - Onsite | Full Time
[https://www.cloudreach.com/careers/jobs/current-
openings/](https://www.cloudreach.com/careers/jobs/current-openings/)

Growing fast comes with its challenges, that we have more jobs than we can
fill them, but that's good problem to have. Cloudreach is a market leader
service provider for Cloud Enablement across platforms (AWS Premier Partner,
Microsoft Azure Gold Cloud Platform Partner, Google Cloud Platform Partner)
and we’ve managed to reach this position thanks to our fundamental core values
which are reflected in all us Cloudreachers and the work we do.

We are actively looking for new Cloudreachers to fill in these two roles in
our London office

    
    
      - Cloud Software Architect https://www.cloudreach.com/careers/jobs/opening/1078141/?gh_jid=1078141
      - Big Data Engineer https://www.cloudreach.com/careers/jobs/opening/1146086/?gh_jid=1146086
    

Constantly looking for new talent to join in both Europe, USA and some Remote
positions, so do have a look at
[https://www.cloudreach.com/careers/jobs/current-
openings/](https://www.cloudreach.com/careers/jobs/current-openings/) send me
an email if interested: alex.budurovici@clou....

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

At Textio, we're changing the way people write. We predict how your writing
will perform based on previous real-world results from similar documents. We
have some of the largest companies in the world as customers, and we're hiring
engineers across the board to help us solve difficult problems. We have a
tight-knit, friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a
bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Director of Data Acquisition, Data Platform Engineer, Backend
Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Senior Data
Platform Engineer, Frontend Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer,
Senior Backend Software Engineer, Senior Frontend Software Engineer, Senior
Full Stack Software Engineer, Senior NLP Software Engineer, Machine Learning
Engineer, Senior UX Designer, Visual Designer Sales Development
Representative, Account Executive, Account Manager, Customer Success Engineer,
VP of Sales, VP of Business Development, Recruiting Coordinator, Product
Manager, Senior Product Manager, Senior Manager - Demand Generation, Director
of Content

------
joshvm
IS Instruments Ltd | 3D Imaging, Computer Vision/Robotics | Kent, UK | Full
time | Onsite

We're a small company in Kent specalising in 3D imaging systems (mainly
stereo, but also LIDAR) and spectroscopy. We work across a range of industries
from agriculture to steel to nuclear, complementing our range of OEM
instrumentation. The work is always interesting and you'll be working on
applying cutting edge computer vision techniques to real world engineering
problems.

We're looking for a software/electrical engineer to join our team (if you
describe yourself as a maker or a hacker, we're interested!). The job will
primarily be software focused, using C++ and Python. Experience with computer
vision libraries like OpenCV would be useful, along with Qt and ROS. Bonus if
you've used HALCON or have some machine learning experience, no matter how
small. There's plenty of scope for hardware work as well as software
development and you will be expected to work both independently and within
collaborations.

Applicants should have a degree in physics or an engineering discipline
(including computer science). Research experience, e.g. a PhD would be
welcomed. Preference will be given to applicants with prior experience in 3D
imaging or robotics.

Feel free to contact us at [http://is-instruments.com](http://is-
instruments.com) or [http://i3drobotics.com](http://i3drobotics.com)

------
aerosmile
Kindly Care | Customer Support Agents or Team Leads | REMOTE OK | $25/hr

Kindly Care ([https://www.kindlycare.com](https://www.kindlycare.com)) helps
families find, hire, and manage private caregivers so that their elderly loved
ones can age in their homes rather having to move into assisted living
facilities. We take pride in the fact that we’re working on one of the most
pressing problems in our society: ensuring that our seniors are taken care of
despite seemingly endless challenges caused by fiscal and labor shortages.

We just closed a Series A in January 2018, and have raised a total of $9.5m to
date. To find out more about Kindly Care, check out our (slightly outdated)
Techcrunch coverage: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/11/kindly-care-launches-
with-...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/11/kindly-care-launches-with-3-1m-to-
help-loved-ones-access-vetted-caregivers/)

We’re hiring Customer Support Agents and Team Leads to work with our
caregivers and clients. The ideal candidate demonstrates superior attention to
detail, loves a customer-centric culture, thrives in a fast-paced and rapidly
changing environment, and takes pride in their work. Prior experience in
Customer Support, Billing, or similar environments is preferred.

If you or someone you know would be a great candidate, please email
hr@kindlycare.com.

------
Formlabs
Formlabs | Somerville, MA | ONSITE | Full-Time | Software and Mechanical
Engineers

Join Formlabs if you want to bring groundbreaking professional 3D printers to
the desktop of every designer, engineer, researcher, and artist in the world.
Formlabs also offers lunch 3 days a week, unlimited, flexible vacation time,
and a comprehensive healthcare package.

DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/s3nhy71](https://grnh.se/s3nhy71) Develop a
fast and reliable build process to bring our Preform software to thousands of
users, and manage internal and external beta testing

Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/ie7ubf1](https://grnh.se/ie7ubf1) With a
variety of products in the works you could have the opportunity to work on
anything from creating factory calibration software to developing one of the
most powerful and intuitive desktop print applications on the market: PreForm

Manufacturing Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/ialojn1](https://grnh.se/ialojn1) Play an integral role in
bringing our printers into the hands of designers, engineers, and artists all
over the work by developing the software that takes products from design to
mass manufacturability

Web Developer: [https://grnh.se/8j1yi0i21](https://grnh.se/8j1yi0i21) Work
closely with our marketing and design teams using the latest web techniques in
HTML, CSS, and JavaScript to develop, launch, and maintain marketing and
e-commerce content on Formlabs.com

Mechanical Engineer: [https://grnh.se/5wxrgsve1](https://grnh.se/5wxrgsve1)
Work on a variety of mechanical challenges including precise and low-cost
machine design, tightly integrated optical and electrical systems, and dealing
with unforeseen complications from thermal and material interaction.

R&D Engineering
Technician:[https://grnh.se/foog32oj1](https://grnh.se/foog32oj1) Design and
run experiments on prototype and next generation printers. As well as, help
debug mechanical issues on prototype hardware or instrumentation, fix them, or
propose a solution.

------
prakashj
Nextdoor ([http://nextdoor.com/](http://nextdoor.com/)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

I'm one of the co-founders and Chief Architect at Nextdoor. Our mission is to
use the power of technology to create stronger and safer neighborhoods all
around the world. Over 85% of the neighborhoods in the US are using our
platform to communicate about the issues most important to them, and we've
just started expanding internationally as well in the Netherlands, UK,
Germany, and France. Founded in 2010, we're backed by Benchmark Capital,
Greylock Partners, Google Ventures, and Tiger Global among others, and have
raised over $210M in venture capital to-date.

We are hiring across the board, and growing quickly. A list of our open job
reqs can be found here at
[http://nextdoor.com/jobs](http://nextdoor.com/jobs). In particular, we're
always looking for great full-stack generalists who are comfortable working in
an agile, fast-paced environment. Our stack is primarily Python and Go,
running on AWS, with client apps built in Obj-C/Swift (iOS), Java (Android),
and JavaScript & ReactJS (Web).

Our office is in San Francisco (mid-Market) close to Civic Center BART. If
you're looking for a relatively small startup (we're still fewer than 200
people total, with ~75 in engineering) with an opportunity to have global
impact, we'd love to hear from you at jobs@nextdoor.com.

~~~
samstave
Some feedback:

I was livid that you sent out freaking post cards when i moved. It invaded my
privacy and alerted people i did not want to know that i moved or to where.

STOP that.

Due to that, will bever use again.

~~~
seattle_spring
Some feedback:

This is not the venue to give company feedback. Just like some grandma asking
for Facebook account support on an ad for Facebook.

STOP that.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

------
mythz
ServiceStack ([https://servicestack.net](https://servicestack.net)) | C# |
Remote | Full-Time

Do you enjoy creating awesome tools, libraries, sample apps, blog posts and
engaging with a community of other Developers? We develop a suite of simple,
fast libraries to maximize productivity for developing Web, Mobile and Desktop
Apps and Services loved by thousands of Customers. Our primary cross-platform
software stack is written with C# / .NET Core 2.0 / .NET Framework but we also
provide native integration with JS/TypeScript, Swift, Java, Kotlin, Dart, F#
and VB.NET client Apps and looking to add support for more languages in
future.

We're looking for experienced C# Software Engineers who are enthusiastic about
creating and maintaining Customer-driven productive tooling and simple high-
performance libraries. Full-Stack developers with strong experience developing
front-end Web/SPA or Mobile Apps preferred with multiple-languages experience
and Linux Admin a bonus. Git experience is also beneficial as all Development
is done in the open on GitHub.

We care more about the quality of what you've done (e.g. OSS projects /
portfolio) and interest in creating simple, clean, fast value-focused software
than where you've worked, or job titles and academic qualifications you have.

If you think you're a good fit, please email team @ servicestack.net to get in
touch!

------
dkaufman16
Freebird | Full Stack Web Developer | Cambridge/Boston MA |
[https://www.getfreebird.com](https://www.getfreebird.com) About Us

When you protect your trip with Freebird and your flight is canceled or you
miss your connection, we make it easy to buy a new ticket on any airline with
no restrictions. Best of all, we pay for the ticket. Check out our simulation
to see how the product works:
[https://www.getfreebird.com/travelers](https://www.getfreebird.com/travelers)

We combine a great product with cutting edge data science, a relentless
customer experience team, and deep domain expertise to deliver travelers an
unbeatable experience when they need it the most.

The Role

We're hiring a full stack product engineer to work on our Ruby on Rails
applications. These include the mobile site that travelers use to rebook their
flights, as well as many services under the hood that monitor our travelers'
flights, allow our CX team to guide travelers through every step of a
rebooking, and integrations that allow us to automatically search for and book
new flights.

We're a small team that ships code many times a day, values automated testing,
and works closely with other teams in the business. We're excited about what
we're doing, our travelers love us, and we're growing. Interested in joining?
Send me a note. My name is Dan, and my email is [my first
name]@getfreebird.com.

------
fbuilesv
Catawiki | Engineers | Amsterdam, Assen (Netherlands) | Full Time | ONSITE |
VISA | www.catawiki.com As one of the fastest growing online companies in
Europe we offer a great opportunity for you to grow as a developer working
with an amazing team of 70+ engineers inside one of the most diverse companies
around (40 nationalities and counting!)

We have vacancies for back-end, front-end, mobile and systems engineers. On a
daily basis you'll work with Ruby, JS, Swift, Java and Python. If you're into
lower level technologies we have challenges for you helping us scale Nginx,
MySQL, Redis and ElasticSearch, all running in a multi-tenant environment
(metal, AWS, GCP).

Our challenges today include migrating our old Rails platform, create a
seamless integration between our hosting providers and establishing sane
abstractions across all of our applications/services.

You can work from two locations in the Netherlands (Amsterdam and Assen) and
we've gotten pretty good at the whole relocation business, so even if you're
outside the country feel free to drop me a line at f.builes@catawik.nl with
your GitHub/resumé if you're interested in learning more. You can also visit
our careers page:
[https://www.catawiki.com/jobs](https://www.catawiki.com/jobs) and you can
read more about our recruitment process here:
[https://github.com/catawiki/join-us](https://github.com/catawiki/join-us).

~~~
fbuilesv
Can't edit the comment anymore, the correct email is: f.builes@catawiki.nl!

------
Blockchain_TD
Blockchain | Head of Quality Engineering | Engineering Lead | Backend/Platform
Developer, JS Developer, Senior Site Reliability Engineer / Sr DevOps, Site
Reliability Engineer / DevOps, Security Engineer, Android, iOS, Product
Manager | London, NYC, San Francisco | ONSITE / REMOTE| Full-time |
[https://www.blockchain.com/](https://www.blockchain.com/)

Blockchain is hiring!

Blockchain is the world's leading software platform for digital assets.
Offering the largest production blockchain platform in the world, we share the
passion to code, create, and ultimately build an open, accessible and fair
financial future, one piece of software at a time.

The foremost quality for any position at Blockchain is integrity.

Some of the technologies we use: Blockchain Technology: Bitcoin, Ethereum and
other cryptocurrencies React & Redux JavaScript / ES6 HTML5/CSS/SASS AngularJS
and other single-page client-side application frameworks Cryptography and
digital signatures Clojure, Java, Kotlin RxJava, Dagger2, gradle D3, Grafana,
InfluxDB

If you’re interested in working on the most interesting and challenging
problems in the digital space, we want to hear from you! Please check out our
job postings to apply:
[https://www.blockchain.com/careers/](https://www.blockchain.com/careers/) Or
reach out directly to me at: taryn@blockchain.com

------
omniex
Omniex | Santa Monica | Senior Backend Engineer (C++), Data Engineer (Python)
| $120K – $200K 0.1% – 0.3% | No Visa Sponsorship | Onsite, Fulltime

Omniex ([https://omniex.io/](https://omniex.io/)) is an institutional
operating platform for investment managers and active traders. We strive to
offer a complete solution for the investment and trading of crypto-assets. Our
suite of data & risk analytics, workflow, connectivity and execution services
are specifically built with institutional clients in mind, tailored for
crypto-assets.

The Senior Backend Engineer will help build out our Execution Management
System (EMS) which handles aggregate pricing from multiple sources, host
execution algos, and order routing.

The Data Engineer will help build out our crypto data product which entails
building integrations to pull data from crypto exchanges, blockchains, and
other sources. Automating the generation of derivative data. Optimizing the
storage and retrieval of all of the data we collect.

Job Listings: [https://angel.co/omniex/jobs/286438-senior-backend-
engineer-...](https://angel.co/omniex/jobs/286438-senior-backend-engineer-c)
[https://angel.co/omniex/jobs/340385-data-
engineer](https://angel.co/omniex/jobs/340385-data-engineer)

------
zillyhome
Stealth startup | Ruby (RoR), iOS (mostly swift), Android, graphic or UI/UX
designer, or PM | Silicon Valley + remote (we're flexible) | Full-time only |
Competitive salaries depending on role, experience, and location (ranging $50k
- $160k)

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of real estate and
homeownership. This unique industry is riddled with extreme fragmentation and
is plagued by a sea of uninspired product offerings. We're a team of seasoned
operators and developers that loves to move fast and laughs in the face of
nasty-hairy challenges that lie in our path. Home base for us is in the
Silicon Valley but we have a team that spans eight countries. So whether
you're in bay area, thinking of moving to SV, or are happy where you're at,
we'd love to hear from you.

The most important thing we're looking for is a hunger to change the world. If
you're an audacious soul looking to tackle one of the biggest problems that
plagues our society today and yearning to join an experienced team at the
ground floor, then hit us up!

We have a bias towards developers and PMs with a few years of experience, but
if you're especially intrigued and self-motivated, then let us know anyways.
Let's chat!

Email your resume and (optional) references/code samples to us at jobs <at>
zilly.email

------
cathyravelin
Ravelin | Software Engineers | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

Ravelin provides real-time fraud detection for online businesses. We analyse
customer behaviour and transactions using proprietary data science and machine
learning technologies, and work with merchants to provide extremely accurate
fraud detection.

Our tech stack includes: Golang, GCP; NoSQL/BigTable; PostgreSQL; Zookeeper;
ElasticSearch; Bigquery; distributed, highly available microservices; CI/CD
and we use agile development practices. For more information see:
[https://syslog.ravelin.com/ravelin-technology-
stack-1e957a46...](https://syslog.ravelin.com/ravelin-technology-
stack-1e957a469388)

We are hiring for a number of Engineering Positions:

Senior Backend:
[https://ravelin.workable.com/j/55ADB73093](https://ravelin.workable.com/j/55ADB73093)

Fullstack (Mid/Senior):
[https://ravelin.workable.com/j/86F7A0B946](https://ravelin.workable.com/j/86F7A0B946)

Devops (Junior/Mid):
[https://ravelin.workable.com/j/AF0D7439DE](https://ravelin.workable.com/j/AF0D7439DE)

VP Engineering:
[https://ravelin.workable.com/j/2F0648699E](https://ravelin.workable.com/j/2F0648699E)

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For PHP and Javascript allrounders.
      - DevOps Engineer (f/m): For lovers of infrastructure as code and service orchestration.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
melinford
Hulu | Engineering Manager | Santa Monica, CA | Full-time, Onsite

Hulu is a premium streaming TV destination that seeks to captivate and connect
viewers with the stories they love. We create amazing experiences that
celebrate the best of entertainment and technology. We’re looking for great
people who are passionate about redefining TV through innovation,
unconventional thinking and embracing fun. It’s a mission that takes some
serious smart, intense curiosity and determination to be the best. Come be
part of the team that’s powering play.

Hulu’s Subscriber Acquisition team is seeking a Senior Software Development
Lead (otherwise known as an Engineering Manager) who will be an exceptional
addition to our technology team. As a Development Lead at Hulu, you will lead
a team to build, deploy, and optimize the marketing campaign landing pages and
search-engine-facing content browsing experience to attract new users to the
service. We’re building a new system to allow our marketing team to create and
manage custom landing pages, as well as generate fast, SEO-optimized content
information pages for users to learn about what we offer. If you like full-
stack backend systems + client development, this is a great role for you!

Apply online:
[https://www.hulu.com/jobs/positions/obdq7fwv](https://www.hulu.com/jobs/positions/obdq7fwv)

------
sireetorn
Jetabroad (Thailand) | International Senior Software Engineer | Bangkok,
Thailand | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa / Work-Permit / Relocation | Salary USD
80K | Airfares are hard, we tackle the hardest part, multi-city up to 10 legs
long. Think exponential search space, fuzzy constraints, and constantly
changing variables. We're looking for both front-end and back-end developers
to work on our user-experience and search platform respectively.

Bangkok offers a great place to live with a great standard of living at low
cost. Our offices are in the heart of the city overlooking the green of the
Netherlands embassy on Wireless Road.

Check out details at [https://lnkd.in/f499hJY](https://lnkd.in/f499hJY) We are
predominantly built with .NET, but language proficiency is not how we hire -
fundamentals always win the day.

Here is our Thailand website
[https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/](https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/) And,
this is our main website
[https://www.jetabroad.com.au/](https://www.jetabroad.com.au/)

Interview - First we Skype, then maybe Skype again and possibly a demo-style
programming task, then we get you on a plane to say hello and to check out
Bangkok, spend time with the team, if it all gels we make an offer.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after five years, half of all schools in the US (and 90 of
the 100 biggest districts) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger
than that, though. We want to be a full-cycle marketplace where schools can
identify, purchase, integrate, and evaluate the hundreds of educational apps
they're using.

We’re a team of about 110 (35 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re
looking for engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Golang,
Python and React. More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and
passionate about improving the way education works for everyone.

Learn more at [https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)

------
arfon
STScI.edu (NASA archive) | Full stack web developer | FULL-TIME | Baltimore,
MD | ONSITE

MAST (Mikulski Archives for Space Telescopes) is a multi-petabyte astronomical
data archive that maintains the mission data for Hubble, Kepler, GALEX,
Transiting Exoplanet Survey Satellite (TESS), and James Webb Space Telescope
(JWST).

We're looking for a full-stack web developer to help us build web applications
and services for the communities we support. Our applications include rich
search interfaces, web-based visualization tools, and data APIs. You will be
part of an interdisciplinary team of astronomers, developers, testers,
archivists and analyst, recognized as providing first-class support for its
users and science teams. Your job will be to design and implement services
that support the data archive of today and help shape future innovations that
will allow MAST to continue to be the premier archive for data-driven
astronomy in the 21st century for missions such as WFIRST.

Must be a US citizen or permanent resident (green card).

[https://recruiting2.ultipro.com/SPA1004AURA/JobBoard/93330e5...](https://recruiting2.ultipro.com/SPA1004AURA/JobBoard/93330e50-7b3a-4ba8-94f2-6f32360aa4e1/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=36f4ae6d-c365-4395-a4f5-461d7746f4e7&sourceId=f2f47fcf-01d9-446f-887a-267889dcacab)

------
SkimlinksInc
SKIMLINKS | SOFTWARE ENGINEERS & DEVOPS ENGINEERS |LONDON| ONSITE, VISA
ASSISTANCE, FULL-TIME. skimlinks.com

Skimlinks has built the world’s leading content-to-commerce platform, helping
4.4m publishers -including Buzzfeed, Conde Nast, NBC- to diversify their
revenue streams. Last year, Skimlinks helped to drive $1bn in e-commerce
transactions from 24,000 merchants such as Amazon, Tesco and Nike. Skimlinks
platform processes terabytes of data monthly across 1.6 billion content-to-
commerce journeys.

We are hiring for Software Engineers & DevOps Engineers to join our team in
London. Our engineers work on APIs that serve billions of requests per day and
with Hadoop clusters running analytics on hundreds of terabytes of data. Our
infrastructure is AWS and Google Cloud, spanning three regions. Our tech stack
includes Python, Spark, Hadoop, Javascript, Hive, GCP, AWS, Kubernetes,
Tensorflow..

DevOps Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/C52026D43B](https://www.workable.com/j/C52026D43B)
Software Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/D154795A91](https://www.workable.com/j/D154795A91)

Competitive pay and benefits including share options, bonus, pension, health
plans, individual learning & development budgets and much more.

Apply through the links or email jobs@skimlinks.com for more detail.

------
sluggg
Grove Collaborative | Full Stack Software Engineer, Sr. Software Engineer
(Back-End), Sr. Software Engineer (Full Stack) | FULL-TIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.grove.co](https://www.grove.co)

Grove Collaborative is hiring in SF! Grove is a digitally native brand, with
its own direct-to-consumer e-commerce platform for natural home and personal
care products. Grove offers a flexible recurring shipment model and gives each
customer a personal shopper. Every product Grove offers, both from our
flagship Grove Collaborative brand and from our third party brands, has been
thoroughly vetted for health, sustainability, and efficacy. Grove is also a
Certified B Corporation ([https://www.bcorporation.net/what-are-b-
corps](https://www.bcorporation.net/what-are-b-corps)).

We recently closed our Series C funding round (led by Norwest Venture
Partners) and are expanding our engineering team! We’re growing incredibly
fast (5x year-over-year) and are in need of more talented engineers to help us
tackle the next set of challenges that await us.

You can see all of our job postings and find out more about us at:
[https://www.grove.co/careers](https://www.grove.co/careers)

Interested in working with us? Or have any questions? You can reach me
directly via email: mlindsay@grove.co

------
tlamponi
Proxmox Server Solutions | Vienna ONSITE | Full-time (38.5 hours/week) or
Part-time (>= 25 hours/week)

Proxmox Server Solutions is the backing company of the Open-Source
Virtualization Platform "Proxmox VE" and the Open-Source Email Security
Platform "Proxmox Mail Gateway". Both are based on Debian but with the
essential packages maintained by us. We upstream work on Open Source projects
we use, among others: KVM/QEMU the Linux Kernel, ZFS on Linux, Ceph and
naturally on our own stack. Proxmox VE is the more popular project at the
moment, it provides an easy to use web GUI fronted, but also CLI Tools and a
powerful API, for managing Virtual Machines and Linux Containers. Further
Storage, Network, Clustering, High Availability solutions are included.

Senior/Junior Software Developer:
[https://www.proxmox.com/en/about/careers](https://www.proxmox.com/en/about/careers)

You are able to work on related Open Source Projects, on our own existing
Stack or invent something new (ideally Linuxish, Server related, we have
battle tested common libraries, and knowledge there).

We work with people world wide and also have international customers. You can
work on famous open source upstream projects, our own front- or backend. No
big hierachies, your able to voice your ideas and concerns directly, if
wished.

------
bredfield
Density | [http://density.io](http://density.io) | Syracuse + NYC + San
Francisco | On-site or Remote | Full-time | $100k-$150k + equity

== What we build

Density combines a powerful people counter, a modern API, a dedication to
privacy, and a Sensor-as-a-Service business model. The system’s self-
installable sensors can be added above any relevant door or entryway. Users
then access always-on people count through our real-time API, allowing them to
measure and understand their physical space.

== DevOps Engineer ===

\- Strong writing skills; ability to craft clear and concise documentation \-
Strong background in Linux/Unix Administration \- Experience with automation
and configuration management using Ansible, Chef, Puppet or an equivalent \-
Experience with deployment orchestration using Nomad, Consul, and Docker \-
Knowledge of the AWS stack \- Ability to design and manage CI / CD pipelines
(CircleCi) \- Strong grasp of modern Python development \- Experience with
management of networking and VPNs \- Experience managing software change
control and software review systems such as Gerrit \- Experience managing
software releases across multiple git repositories \- Experience with
relational, non-relational, and timeseries data stores

== Apply ==

[https://jobs.lever.co/density/dfa1c881-52ba-4088-bec1-a85f2a...](https://jobs.lever.co/density/dfa1c881-52ba-4088-bec1-a85f2a9f83b6?lever-
source=hn)

------
Beans0063
Retention Rocket | React/Ruby Engineer | San Diego or REMOTE

As one of our first engineers you'll have a direct impact on our product and
technical direction. Help build a predictive retention marketing platform. You
will play a key role developing architecture and UX which integrates with
eCommerce platforms and other APIs. If you enjoy innovating with a small team,
architecting solutions, creating novel interfaces and building products with
scalability in mind please email brian@retentionrocket.com

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | Marylebone, London, UK |
ONSITE | Full time | £70k-£85k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
development activity.

You'd be working closely with the CEO, CTO and Machine Learning research team
to design and build the tooling & distributed cluster computing frameworks to
support strategy research and development, help turn prototype trading models
into production-ready systems as well as architecting the high-level design of
the strategy software to minimise trading latency and scale effectively. Our
strategy stack is Python based and communicates with our core infrastructure,
written in Golang, via RPC. We're looking for intellectually curious engineers
who enjoy learning about new technologies and techniques, solving problems and
encouraging engineering best practice.

If you would like to learn more about the role please visit [https://longshot-
systems-ltd.workable.com/jobs/703030](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/703030)

Website:
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk)

------
jake_bb
Ecolane | Junior Product Analyst & Engineering roles | Greater Philadelphia
Area & Espoo, Finland | Full-time | ONSITE | www.ecolane.com

Ecolane is a fast-growing leader in web-based, transit scheduling, and
dispatch software. We have over 10 years of experience developing our product.
Our solution collects passenger eligibility and funding information, allows
for the entry of trip requests from passengers, automatically creates
schedules for efficient routing on transit vehicles, dispatches the schedules
through advanced mobile data terminals, collects and communicates performance
data and provides reports for local, state and national stakeholders on every
aspect of the service from on-time performance to driver performance to
billing information.

Transit is going through radical and transformative shifts right now in both
the public and private sectors and Ecolane is perfectly positioned to
accelerate our growth. Our North American headquarters outside Philadelphia,
Pennsylvania and our European headquarters in Espoo, Finland represent our
growing international presence. It is an excellent time to join us.

We're hiring for Product, and Engineering. Learn about our career
opportunities here: [https://www.ecolane.com/about-
ecolane/careers](https://www.ecolane.com/about-ecolane/careers)

------
michaelbsimon
Elucd (YC S17) | www.elucd.com | Backend Software Engineer | New York, NY |
Full-time, ONSITE

Elucd is a New York City based technology company that builds data products
and software that enable cities to measure and manage towards safer
neighborhoods and more trust between police + people. Our work was recently
profiled on the front page of the New York Times
([https://goo.gl/wCqepo](https://goo.gl/wCqepo)).

We are backed by top-notch investors, including Y Combinator, and have the
three biggest players in our space as early customers. If you join our team,
(which already includes folks from Obama for America, The New York Times,
VSCO, Mapquest and the U.S. Digital Service), you’ll have responsibility for
building not only software - but culture and organization.

Join us as a Back-End Engineer if you love data pipelining, API ingestion, and
automation of infrastructure. Must have strong Python skills and expertise
with Flask & Django.

Interview process: 25 minute phone screen with a co-founder, 50 minute
technical interview via Hangout, 3-4 hour onsite.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/elucd](https://jobs.lever.co/elucd) or email
me directly at michael at our domain dot com with questions (prefix w "HN:".
We move quickly, and will respond to all applications within 24 hours.

------
pc256
Qriously ([https://www.qriously.com](https://www.qriously.com)) | Senior
Front-End Engineer | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-time | £50k - £70k

At Qriously we are building a next-generation research platform which we
believe is bigger, faster, and more accurate than any other.

We are inquisitive people and we love asking questions - with our platform we
can ask questions anywhere in the world and within seconds start getting
answers from thousands of people. We do this by serving our questions to smart
phones via mobile-apps, meaning we can reach hundreds of millions of people.
Our methods are proven and can be applied to different research fields
including political polling, consumer insight surveys and campaign
effectiveness monitoring.

We are looking for a Senior Front-End Engineer to build the next versions of
our mobile surveys (which are seen by millions of people every day!), our new
data dashboards and to also shape the future of our front-end architecture.
Our front-end tech stack is currently uses React, ES6 and flow.

Some of the other benefits we offer include: \- Flexible working times /
working from home \- Generous holiday allowance \- Choose your own kit \- Free
Gym Membership \- Free Books (we like reading!) \- A glimpse into the future,
before anyone else knows about it

Further details -
[https://qriously.workable.com/jobs/708982](https://qriously.workable.com/jobs/708982)
or email me direct on p.campton@qriously.com

------
ddillon
VMware | Java Backend Engineer | Boston, MA | Onsite

Our team is focused on building out our telemetry platform for all of VMware.
We have new products rolling out all the time and more and more data flowing
in. Not only are we working with huge scale, we are building out our platform
to allow teams to enrich their products with cloud connected analytics. There
are tons of new features and scale problems to work on, so definitely give us
a shot if you are looking for something new and exciting!

We are looking for a strong Java developer to help grow our team. Hadoop and
Big Data experience are a plus, but this is also a great learning opportunity
for a developer with distributed system experience. We are using all sorts
technologies like Kafka, Spark, Impala, Hive, and OrientDB, among others. Any
interest in ML and Analytics to help teams get started with their own
analytics is also appreciated.

If interested, please feel to read more and apply:
[https://careers.vmware.com/job/boston/senior-engineer-in-
tel...](https://careers.vmware.com/job/boston/senior-engineer-in-
telemetry/1567/3401465) Or send me a message on linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/djdillon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/djdillon/)

------
ngtvspc
SimpleLegal (YCS13) | API Engineer, Application Integration Engineer, Python
Engineers | Mountain View, CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE,
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

SimpleLegal is a YC-backed, enterprise SaaS startup run by second-time
founders in Mountain View, CA. We are the software platform for the in-house
legal department. Sales has Salesforce. Marketing has HubSpot. Legal has
SimpleLegal.

Our stack: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, React, JQuery, Postgres.

API Engineer: Mid to senior engineers with experience working/designing APIs
(experience with Python and Django REST Framework a plus). Work with us to
help extend the SimpleLegal platform.

Application Integration Engineer: Mid to senior engineers with experience
building ETL and integration processes using Python and SQL. Work with
customers to help better integrate SimpleLegal into their workflows.

Python Engineers: Mid to senior Python engineers. Experience with larger
codebases, spanning multiple related products. Experience with Django is
great. Looking for people to shape best practices and engineering standards as
we continue to grow the team.

More detailed descriptions, jobs, and applications:
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

(Disclaimer: I'm an engineer at SimpleLegal, you can reach me directly at
shawn at the domain above)

------
blizkreeg
Oncue | oncue.co | Full-stack engineers | On-site, full-time |
SF/Oakland/Berkeley | $110K-$140K 0.3-0.75% equity

We’re a funded startup solving real-life business problems for an industry
that impacts millions each year - moving. In the process, we’re building an
amazing product and service that is transforming what is today a pen-and-paper
experience for businesses. We're also changing the consumer moving experience
through our platform.

We have paying customers and are rapidly adding new!

Our stack is RoR, React, and Postgres. We're an engineering team of two and
are looking for people who thrive at the early stage of a startup that has
proven product-market fit.

We're highly flexible with how you want to work. Want to do 4-days a week
only? We're cool with that. 3 days in the office, and 2 from home? We're open
to that. We believe and trust our people that they'll figure out what works
best for them.

Check out our open positions at
[https://angel.co/oncue/jobs](https://angel.co/oncue/jobs)

Reach out to me at vineet[at]oncue dot co if you're interested.

Our interview process is quite unique as well. This should tell you more
[https://twitter.com/vinthanedar/status/991149057555906560](https://twitter.com/vinthanedar/status/991149057555906560)

-Vineet, Co-founder and Head of Product & Eng

------
david-lorie
Cleverbase | Senior Backend Developer | Scala | The Hague, Netherlands | 32-40
hours| ONSITE | VISA

Who are we: Cleverbase provides a digital and secure way of identification,
with the use of cryptography.

What: At Cleverbase we take on the ambitious project of designing and
developing technical solutions for qualified information exchange. Our
ambition is for end users to easily and securely exchange information, and to
make it effortless to do business online with the help of our web- and mobile
products.

You: As a Senior Backend developer you are knowledgeable about the current
state of reactive programming and you are able to apply it to our software. An
important aspect of your job is to continuously evaluate and improve our
technical stack, including the frameworks and libraries. We work with Scala
(Akka) because we value clean and functional code.

Benefits: \- A good salary that matches experience and responsibility (32-40
hours / week) \- Work at a well-funded startup where we cooperating with big
partners and companies \- A travel allowance and a premium-free pension \- 26
holiday days (based on a full-time job) \- Mac or Linux laptop

Full job opening: [https://cleverbase.com/en/senior-backend-
developer/](https://cleverbase.com/en/senior-backend-developer/) Contact
details: beatrix.ten.bosch@cleverbase.com

------
zackliston
AgileMD (YC S11) | DevOps Lead | San Francisco | Full-time | Digital Health

At AgileMD, we are building the most advanced real-time predictive analytics
and clinical algorithms platform available to hospitals. Our cloud-based
engine supports and empowers the medical decisions of thousands of physicians
within hospitals and clinics around the country. Our goal is that every
patient receives the highest quality and value of care based on the latest
medical knowledge and data.

We are looking for someone with serious talent and drive to join our core
team. This person will be responsible for securely scaling our AWS-based
infrastructure.

Healthcare has some big problems and we are tackling one of the biggest.
Delivering to-the-second results of predictive algorithms and actionable
clinical algorithms based on live patient data from multiple sources requires
a incredibly secure and well-orchestrated infrastructure. If this is something
that excites you, lets talk.

Our stack: Linux, Node (ExpressJS, PM2), React, Aurora (Postgres), MongoDB,
AWS ELB, AWS EC2 nginx, and many other AWS suite tools.

We are backed by Y-Combinator and Rock Health. AgileMD is funded with seed
capital, awards earned by winning the Chicago Booth New Venture Challenge and
the Chicago Biotech Consortium Competition, as well as strong revenue from
customers who enjoy using our products.

Learn more and apply:
[https://agilemd.workable.com/jobs/678968](https://agilemd.workable.com/jobs/678968)

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Full-stack Software Engineer | Paris, France | Full-time, Onsite,
Visa, [https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr)

Python/Django Rest Framework, React, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Based in Paris, Legalstart is a leader in the European legal-tech space that
aims at revolutionising legal services, starting with making access to justice
greatly easier, especially for businesses creators.

Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014, Legalstart has
experienced a very strong growth. In this context, we are looking for highly
motivated developers to help us extend our product base and grow
internationally.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills, that means
challenging the status quo (we shipped a small blockchain-based product in
production), continuously improving our practices (we introduced Haskell in
our codebase for algorithms prototyping), staying close to the local community
(hosting meetups, conferences)… Also, Legalstart engineers develop a strong
ownership of the product itself, and we really value their personal growth.

Apply there if you feel up to the experience!

* front-end developer: [http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA](http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA)

* full-stack developer: [http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ](http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ)

------
kathleenyano
Aaptiv | New York City, NY | ONSITE | Full-time

At Aaptiv, we want to improve the lives of millions through fitness. We are
the top audio-based fitness app on the Apple App Store and we're looking for
some great engineers to join our engineering team of 25 people.

Some of our current openings are for: \- Engineering Team Lead - Web Growth:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/aaptivcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/aaptivcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADEkThzstvHkn)
\- Senior Software Engineer - Search:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/aaptivcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/aaptivcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADC5V-maPGP17)
\- Full Stack Engineer - Web Growth:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/aaptivcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/aaptivcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADGP_NMWAzcIO)

All positions are full time at our new office in 1 WTC. To see more openings
or to learn more about Aaptiv, check out
[https://aaptiv.com/jobs](https://aaptiv.com/jobs)

------
krawczstef
Stitch Fix | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | General/Backend
Software Engineering | [http://algorithms-
tour.stitchfix.com](http://algorithms-tour.stitchfix.com)

Algorithm Development Platform Team seeks software engineers to help data
products get built at Stitch Fix.

We're looking for solid software engineers that like to be their own product
managers, love ambiguity and setting their own priorities!

You'll get to architect and build "Lego Bricks" that Data Scientists use to
build data products.

Experiences wanted: * Building apps, libraries, tooling from scratch. Backend
service experience required. * Seen apps at scale, as well as infrastructure
for making service development and deployment quick and easy. *
Background/interest in ML is a plus.

So if you're interested, please apply via:

* Please apply via [https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=852996&gh_jid=85299...](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=852996&gh_jid=852996) or * Cover Letter encouraged -- please mention hacker news!

The Interview experience is: \- phone chat with me (the hiring mgr & tech.
lead) \- phone screen (1 or 2) \- maybe a take home (piloting this right now)
\- onsite (2 half or 1 full)

Me:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/skrawczyk](http://www.linkedin.com/in/skrawczyk)

------
makebbekus
Good Eggs | (Senior) Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.goodeggs.com](https://www.goodeggs.com)

At Good Eggs, we’re changing the world by changing the way we eat. We’re
looking for software engineers to help us grow and sustain local food systems
by building an online market and supply chain that delivers same-day, absurdly
fresh groceries and dinner kits to customers' homes throughout the Bay Area,
seven days a week.

We run a mature Agile engineering process with:

    
    
      * pair programming
      * test-driven development
      * continuous deployment
    

We’re building next-generation web applications with JavaScript across the
stack and a wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript
ecosystem including:

    
    
      * Node.js
      * MongoDB
      * ES2017
      * GraphQL
      * ESLint
      * ReactJS
      * RabbitMQ
    

We believe in the magic of empowering small teams with clear accountability to
achieve business goals. Our team is passionate about our mission, talented,
and driven to change the world. We cultivate an atmosphere of openness and
support where people feel free to be their true selves, take risks and let
creativity bubble up. If that sounds like you, get in touch!

[http://grnh.se/skw4ax1](http://grnh.se/skw4ax1)

------
brendon_okc
OkCupid | Engineering Manager, Software Engineer, Systems Administrator | New
York City | ONSITE |
[https://www.okcupid.com/about](https://www.okcupid.com/about) OkCupid is an
online dating site helping people make millions of connections every week and
we're hiring across multiple engineering teams! Our engineering teams are very
small, which means that each engineer has the opportunity to own major
components of our tech stack and have real input and influence on product
design. We're hiring for the following engineering positions:

    
    
        * Engineering Manager (Hands On) - Web  https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/1028494
        * Senior Software Engineer - Backend    https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/1131877
        * iOS Engineer (Senior or Mid)          https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/940971
        * Software Engineer I - Android         https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/1007053
        * Linux Systems Administrator           https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/1112775
    

Feel free to email me at brendon+hn [at] okcupid [dot] com with any questions,
or apply via the links above!

------
dminor
Say Media | DevOps/Infrastructure | Portland, OR | ONSITE |
[https://www.saymedia.com](https://www.saymedia.com)

Say Media is building a modern publishing platform for digital magazines. We
focus on creating the content management infrastructure and tools that
publishers need, so that their authors and editors can collaborate on great
content and grow their audience. Come help us scale to hundreds of magazines
and a billion page views.

We're looking for a DevOps/Infrastructure engineer who wants to design and
build out scalable systems. Our backend systems range from build/deploy to
data warehousing to alerting and monitoring. Our ideal candidate is someone
who is committed to creating maintainable systems that will stand the test of
time.

Some of the technologies we use:

    
    
      * AWS
      * Terraform/Packer
      * Redshift
      * Docker
      * BuildKite
      * NodeJS
      * Python
    

You don't need to have experience with all of these, just an interest in
learning them, and introducing any new technologies that we can use.

I'm not a recruiter, just an engineer who likes working at Say! If you are
interested, send your resume to jobs@saymedia.com or send it to me (email in
profile) and I'll pass it along to the right people. Or if you have any
questions about Say, send me an email.

* Note: due to the wait for H1B visas we're not currently considering international candidates

* Note: we don't use 3rd party recruiters

------
kgthegreat
Victor, London What we do: We are building the world’s foremost on-demand
private jet platform. We solve critical private aviation challenges through
technology everyday. We are flyvictor.com What is our stack: We are a JS heavy
team with NodeJS on the backend, Angular on the frontend. A bit of Wordpress
and Salesforce thrown in the mix. We heavily use MongoDB. We are devops first
team with Docker, Terraform, Ansible, Wercker, AWS forming the backbone of our
infrastructure and deployment pipeline. We use Cucumber for integration test,
Mocha + Sinon + Should for unit testing. Our mobile apps use Native iOS and
React Native.

Victor | Senior Backend/Fullstack Engineer | Node, Angular, React | London |
Full-Time | [https://fly-victor.workable.com/jobs/680960](https://fly-
victor.workable.com/jobs/680960)

Victor | Frontend Engineer | HTML, CSS, Angular, React | London | Full-Time |
[https://fly-victor.workable.com/jobs/618067](https://fly-
victor.workable.com/jobs/618067)

Victor | QA Automation Engineer | Selenium, Cucumber, Webdriver.io | London |
Full-Time | [https://fly-victor.workable.com/jobs/637282](https://fly-
victor.workable.com/jobs/637282)

------
jelly-alex

      Jellyfish | Data Scientists, Software Engineers | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE
    
      == ABOUT JELLYFISH ===========================================================
      Jellyfish is an early-stage funded startup creating a platform that will
      change the way organizations connect their development teams to the
      business. We're hoping to find a data/feature engineer to grow our 6-person
      founding team here in Boston, MA. Full-time only candidates please.
    
      == JOB DESCRIPTION ===========================================================
      Currently we are working closely with our customers to rapidly prototype,
      build, and refine the Jellyfish platform. We are using a Django stack (Python
      3, Django, Postgres) hosted on AWS, so experience with these technologies is a
      plus. We are also seeking to augment the team with a more experienced ML
      engineer.
    
      == ABOUT YOU =================================================================
      Ideal candidates will have two or more years experience building software, and
      a bachelor's degree in a computer-science-adjacent field. We will also
      consider equivalent experience in lieu of a degree.
    
      Exceptionally interesting candidates will have a background in ML feature
      development or django architecture.
    
      == TECH STACK ================================================================
      Python (Django, NumPy), PostgreSQL, AWS, Nginx
    
       == COMPENSATION =============================================================
      Competitive salary plus equity grant
    
      Email resumes to jobs [at] jelly.ai or you can contact me directly asm [at]
      jelly.ai with questions.

------
hellofreshjobs
HelloFresh | DevOps, Backend | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | Relocation supported

We are the leading global company in the expanding online recipe kit delivery
market. This is a unique opportunity to gain valuable and challenging
experience in a hyper-growth company. Responsibility is given from day one to
use your initiative and creativity to help us grow our business. We are fast-
paced and love the food world.

We're looking for DevOps Engineers and Backend Engineers who are keen to gain
exposure to a modern stack and work as part of a team of exceptional
engineers.

For more info about our culture and projects check out our Engineering blog
at: [https://engineering.hellofresh.com](https://engineering.hellofresh.com)

For our stack check out our Stackshare at:
[https://stackshare.io/hellofresh/hellofresh-
com](https://stackshare.io/hellofresh/hellofresh-com)

We work with PHP, Go, Docker, React.JS/Redux and are currently transitioning
towards a microservice focused approach.

If you're keen to join our team, please apply using the appropriate link (so
we know you came from HackerNews!):

Backend: [http://grnh.se/p4s6yu1](http://grnh.se/p4s6yu1)

DevOps: [https://grnh.se/g7bk5f1](https://grnh.se/g7bk5f1)

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer | Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) |
$100-150K + equity

Hi. We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in
people's lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we
aim to improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in
production and have plenty of interesting features coming up. We care about
building meaningful products, providing delightful user experiences and
actively listening to our users with the goal of continuous improvement. We
actively use, contribute to and author open source libraries. We care about
having a good remote culture and bring remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for two positions. Full stack developers feel free to apply to
both:

* Junior to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

We value diversity and believe the unique contributions each of us brings
drives our success. If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you!

------
erawk
CareGuide | Toronto, ON | Onsite |
[https://careguide.com](https://careguide.com)

CareGuide matches families with high-quality care providers through a
portfolio of websites, including Sitter.com, ElderCare.com, PetSitter.com,
Housekeeper.com, CanadianNanny.ca, and HouseSitter.com.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/careguide](https://www.keyvalues.com/careguide)

Here are our open roles:

\- All Jobs at CareGuide:
[https://angel.co/careguide](https://angel.co/careguide)

\- Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/35665-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/35665-software-engineer)

\- Software Engineer, Growth:
[https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/139527-software-engineer-
gro...](https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/139527-software-engineer-growth)

\- Product Manager: [https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/354748-product-
manager](https://angel.co/careguide/jobs/354748-product-manager)

Tech Stack: Ruby 2.3, Rails 4.2+, Rspec React, Jest ES6+, Babel NodeJS 8.1
GraphQL PostgreSQL, MySQL Redis AWS Periscope

------
technojunkie
Circonus | Senior Perl Software Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.circonus.com/](https://www.circonus.com/)

Circonus is a software company that is changing the way the world monitors
both IT infrastructure and the business it powers. Our SaaS and On-­Premise
solutions enable companies to combine monitoring, alerting, event processing,
and predictive analytics into a unified solution. Visualize any data, in any
application, from any system, in real ­time.

Listen to one of our CEO Theo's talks to get an idea of what Circonus does:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh4hLIWqw6Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh4hLIWqw6Q)

We are a 100% distributed and remote company, mostly across the US as well as
Europe. You are also welcome to work from the Maryland office; most employees
work from home.

We build web software using technologies such as C, C++, Lua, Java, Ruby, Go,
Perl, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, Scss

We're looking for a Perl Senior Software Engineer with strong server-side
development experience with Perl and working knowledge of mod_perl with Unix
and RDBMS experience
[https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/0d485785-a66d-4de5-897e-96925...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/0d485785-a66d-4de5-897e-969256caa9b7)

All of our positions include a discretionary PTO policy, health insurance, gym
reimbursement, a generous 401K, the opportunity for a bonus and more.

------
alexatRFI
Rumbleship Financial, Inc.|San Francisco, CA|Engineer|Onsite

What We Do When was the last time you paid for an online transaction or bill
by mailing a paper check? […pause…] That’s what we thought. You can’t
remember, because you use a credit card to pay bills or buy things online. If
you’re a small business (think bike shop, book store, physical therapist,
flower stand, pet store, … ) owner, inventory-buyer, accountant, etc, your
answer probably would have been: Yesterday. Tomorrow. Every day. B2B commerce
is rapidly catching up with consumer commerce — it’s moving online — but the
payments infrastructure for invoicing hasn’t. Rumbleship solves this.

What We Believe We believe that B2B tools should be as clean, clear, and
usable as consumer tools, and we believe that the best way to build this is to
have a team from all walks of life. Your experience with buying is different
from anybody else’s experience with buying, and it is critical to have a
diversity of opinions to build the best tooling there is. Come build the last
interesting thing in e-commerce.

Roles:

\- Engineer:
[https://rumbleship.com/careers/](https://rumbleship.com/careers/) \-
Designer: [https://rumbleship.com/careers/](https://rumbleship.com/careers/)

------
roger_lee
Human Interest (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Human Interest (formerly Captain401) is a Y Combinator-backed company that
offers an easy and affordable 401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce.
We've built an automated, paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small
and medium-sized businesses to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees --
something that only 14% of them are able to do today. In doing so, we're
empowering businesses of any size to safeguard the financial futures of their
employees.

We’re also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/07/captain401-now-human-
inter...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/07/captain401-now-human-interest-
raises-11m-to-open-build-a-401k-for-small-businesses/). If you've wanted to
join a company with product-market fit and help scale a growing business, this
is the perfect time to start talking to us.

We're a dynamic team of ~40 in downtown San Francisco and looking to hire
across all departments. Specifically, we're looking for a:

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Staff Engineer

* Public Relations Associate

Please apply at
[https://humaninterest.com/careers](https://humaninterest.com/careers)

------
eabraham
Handy | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE

[https://www.handy.com/careers](https://www.handy.com/careers)

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button.

We are a collaborative team of about 100 people across marketing, ops,
customer support, product, data, finance and engineering, and our headquarters
is located in the Flatiron District, NYC.

Our stack is Javascript, Ruby on Rails, and MySQL but we believe that smart
engineers from any background can become effective on our codebase quickly.

I’m currently an Engineering Manager with almost 10 years of hands on software
experience. Feel free to reach out to me directly at eabrahamsen@<our domain>
if you have any questions.

Here is some recent news about Handy.

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-
in-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-in-home-
installation-and-assembly-services-in-over-2000-stores/)

[https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-
competition-...](https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-competition-
with-handys-new-wayfair-partnership.html)

------
malyk
HomeLight | Software Engineers | ONSITE (PHX/SF/SEA) | Full-time

HomeLight is building the destination for home sellers on the internet. We aim
to be the resource for everything you need to consider when selling your home
by providing information, tools, and services to make the process as easy as
possible. Real estate transactions are generally the largest financial
transactions of peoples lives and to date it's been an old, slow, murky
process. HomeLight is making the industry better and we have a lot of awesome
things to build.

Our engineering values include being product minded, taking ownership of your
work, collaborating across the org, being pragmatic and creative, and having
low ego and low drama.

Our stack includes the following technologies: Ruby, Rails, Python, Ember,
React, Cordova, Postgres, Redis, Heroku, Docker, EC2, RDS, ElasticSearch, and
more.

SF - Downtown office near the salesforce tower. Looking for Full Stack and
Data Engineers

PHX - Scottsdale. Full stack engineers with strong ruby/rails experience

SEA - Downtown. Full stack engineer with strong ruby/rails experience and a
frontend/mobile app focused engineer.

Process: Phone screen, 2 hour real world take home, onsite, offer. PHX/SEA
hires will get to make a trip to SF for an onsite here.

[https://www.homelight.com/careers](https://www.homelight.com/careers)

Feel free to shoot me an email at mike AT homelight.com as well.

------
erggo
Wish.com | Systems / Infrastructure / Site Reliability Engineer | San Jose /
San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Wish is transforming the way the world shops by offering a convenient and
personalized mobile shopping experience. Our mission is to offer an unlimited
selection of affordable quality goods to be accessible to everyone on a global
scale. We ship over 2 million packages a day.

Our infrastructure team comprises experienced software engineers and SREs from
companies like LinkedIn, Apple, and Google. We are seeking engineers
interested in helping us build infrastructure for our massive scale at more
than 300 million customers.

We work mostly in Go and support technologies including Python, Kubernetes,
MongoDB, Salt, and Prometheus (to name a few). We have a simple interview
process comprising of 1-2 technical phone screens, and a day long onsite. We
offer a friendly and dynamic atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and can
have massive impact on the shape of our company. Employees can work out of
either of our San Jose or San Francisco offices. Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastruc...](https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastructure&lever-
via=BZWu0fxb0U) OR send an email: ptingey@wish.com

------
justinmolineaux
SONDER | SAN FRANCISCO | SOFTWARE ENGINEERS, DESIGNERS, PRODUCT | ONSITE

Sonder is reimagining travel, hospitality, and ultimately how cities are
experienced. We are building the world's first deconstructed hotel - with
apartments, houses, condos, villas, and lofts that you can book at a moment's
notice. Each location is one-of-a-kind, chosen, and operated by us. As a
guest, you get an authentic local experience plus the comforts of hotel
hospitality.

We’re looking for customer-obsessed engineers, designers, and product managers
who can crack the nut on complex logistics challenges to enable a world-class
guest experience that spans the digital and physical realms.

We work in Rails and React, and are happy to help you learn those tools if you
have a background other web frameworks.

Senior Software Engineer - Fullstack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/1fcffc41-50d7-4f98-bcd7-3970acc...](https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/1fcffc41-50d7-4f98-bcd7-3970acc8f146)

Software Engineer - Fullstack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/96306535-accc-469b-a076-612b364...](https://jobs.lever.co/sonder/96306535-accc-469b-a076-612b3647e64d)

All Positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/sonder](https://jobs.lever.co/sonder)

------
lmeyerov
Graphistry | Frontend/Fullstack JS Engineers | SF + Austin | Fulltime | seed/A
stage | graphistry.com

Bring data analysis beyond search & dashboards. We're a Berkeley spinout
enabling analysts to investigate (security, fraud, netops, anti-human-
trafficking, ...) 10-100X faster and more reliably by combining ideas from
automation, visual computing, graph analytics, and GPU computing. We're
starting to take off in both federal and F500: our original GPU client/cloud
tech has given us an early and sustained advantage over all other vendors. Our
small team is a focused crew of industry veterans and established
technologists. Our community users are a hoot too: geneticists, sociologists,
Russian bot hunters, ... .

We have a history of open source contributions: Apache Arrow / GOAI, Falcor,
RxJS, and more coming

We are looking for both a senior and junior engineers:

    
    
      * Excited to collaborate & learn
      * Fullstack JS
      * Frontend: app, potentially viz
      * Platform: k8s/docker, modern react/node, GPU (webgl+opencl+GOAI), python
      * Data tech: notebooks, graph analytics, ...
      * In-house tech: Plenty around both our tool & GPU engines
    

If you are a JS developer ready to learn, stretch, and build amazing yet
critical enterprise things... that's what we do.

More info at graphistry.com .

------
dopplesoldner
Calipsa | London | Onsite | Visa | www.calipsa.io

Calipsa is build a Deep Learning platform to automate the monitoring of CCTV
video feeds - boosting productivity and efficiency

Our investors include Localglobe, Entrepreneur First and Horizons Ventures -
together they have backed the likes of Facebook, Spotify, Deepmind,
Transferwise amongst many others

We are a small team of 9 (7 different nationalities!) and comprises of
academics from Cambridge, Imperial and UCL

Culture

    
    
      -Fast paced - we like people who take ownership and have the get-shit-done mindset 
      -No bureaucracy - you pick your working hours, unlimited holidays etc
      -Innovative - always challenge the status quo
      -Collaboration and knowledge sharing - Code reviews / regular talks
    

Technologies

    
    
      -Programming languages: Python (backend), JavaScript (frontend)
      -ML platform: Tensorflow
      -Cloud platforms: AWS, GCP
      -Containers: Docker, Kubernetes
      -Version control: git
    

Job description (Backend Engineer)

    
    
      -Ownership of designing and developing the backend platform
      -Develop scalable infrastructure to support n*100k cameras
      -Build monitoring, logging and failover capabilities
      -Most importantly - unknown unknowns - be open minded, fast learner and get stuff done!
    

Please email rashid.khan@calipsa.io with a resume / github to express
interest.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| DevOps, Rails and Desktop Engineers | Full-Time Private Internet Access is a
VPN service which brings security and privacy to the average user that’s fast
and simple to use.

We’re an activist organization at heart and are significant donors for
organizations such as the EFF, Freenode, Fight for the Future, Creative
Commons, FSF, Linux Mint, Arch Linux, etc. You can learn more about the
companies we support here:
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-
spo...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-spo...).

We’re looking for experienced DevOps, Rails and Desktop (JS+Ruby) Engineers
anywhere in the world. You will work on both the VPN service as well as our
new product ventures as we continue to make amazing privacy products.

We offer: - Competitive Salaries - Flexible Vacation Time - Experienced
Engineers

For US Employees we also offer: - Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for Employee
and Employee + Spouse - Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D

If you’re interested about learning more about the positions, please email
jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with cover letter and resume.

------
szalansky
Onfido | Software Engineer, Software Engineer (Front end), Software Engineer
(Test) | London, UK; Lisbon, Portugal | Onsite, Full-time We're looking for
talented software engineers to join our team and help us continue to build the
future of online trust. You'll join a group of smart, friendly and ambitious
engineers and researchers who take pride in software we ship and hold
ourselves to high standards in an industry where privacy, security and
reliability are crucial.

Some of the projects we're working on:

\- Developing and industrializing machine learning and computer vision
techniques to rapidly identify physical and digital forgeries

\- Building developer-friendly, multi-platform APIs and SDKs to easily
integrate ID verification into customer products

\- Building tools to combine AI-driven verification with expert human insight
at high scale

\- Using pattern recognition and 3D imaging (among others!) to prevent
identity spoofing

\- Rich web dashboards to help customers understand their user base and fraud
exposure

About the team: [https://onfido.com/careers/](https://onfido.com/careers/)

Our blog: [https://medium.com/onfido-tech](https://medium.com/onfido-tech)

Apply here: [https://onfido.com/jobs/](https://onfido.com/jobs/)

------
atonse
PDSP Software | Full-Stack, Backend, and Frontend Engineers | ONSITE
(Baltimore, DC Metro) or REMOTE | Contract

We are a bootstrapped SaaS firm that’s launched products with paying
customers. Our mission is to help build better citizen engagement platforms
for smaller cities and elegant solutions for underserved industries.

We’re looking for Backend Engineers, Frontend Engineers, and Mobile Engineers
(see descriptions below).

Backend Engineers Our backend stack uses Elixir, Postgres, PostGIS, and is
hosted on AWS.

We are ramping up to build a heavy GIS component to our application using
PostGIS, and some smart task routing and scheduling functionality. We are
looking for Elixir developers, or other developers interested in doing Elixir
full-time, to help build out the common underlying engines for our products.

Frontend Engineers Our frontend stack uses EmberJS and is hosted on AWS.

We are ramping up to build a heavy visual component to our application,
including interactive modules and modules to efficiently display large amounts
of information in a small space. We are looking for Ember JS developers to
help build out the common visual components for our products.

Mobile Developers We are planning to use React-Native with Apollo for our
mobile (Android/iOS) application.

If you’re awesome at what you do, we hope you’ll send your contact info,
resume, and desired rate to people@pdspsoftware.com.

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE

Sourcegraph brings code search and code intelligence to your codebase. As a
programmer, you spend hours every day reading code and trying to answer
questions like "How do I use this library?", "Does the function I'm about to
write already exist?", "Who's the right person to ask about this code?", and
"What's going on in this changeset?" Sourcegraph makes answering these
questions fast and effortless. And it plugs into your code host, code review
(think "jump-to-def in diffs"), and editor to make understanding code easier
in all parts of your life as a software developer.

We're a small team founded by Stanford and Palantir alumni. Our users and
customers span programmers across the world, influential open-source authors,
and major companies. Our technical challenges include scaling code analysis
and search to every codebase in the world. If you are passionate about making
the world better through software, come join us!

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Jobs page:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs](https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs)

------
rsanheim
First. | Lead Product Engineer & Senior Designer | Full Time | REMOTE |
Durham, NC

First is a venture-backed technology company at the intersection of artificial
intelligence and real estate. We are building the operating system for real
estate agents and intend to fundamentally change how real estate agents handle
their most important asset - their network.

We are looking for a product engineer to lead one of our product teams and
also a senior designer. You'll be working with myself and our other team
leaders to set direction, culture, and practices as we build our product and
team.

We have a great culture that is passionate about product, values continuous
improvement, respectful, and values our customers and their customers'
customers. We are remote friendly, though we do have an office in downtown
Durham, NC.

If you have questions, drop me a line - I'm rsanheim AT first.io. For more
details on the positions or to apply directly, you can go here:

* Product Engineer, Team Lead - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/1143733](https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/1143733)

* Senior Designer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/1143039](https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/1143039)

------
jverdi
Adobe | iOS, Node & Full-Stack | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.behance.net/careers](https://www.behance.net/careers)

The Behance team at Adobe is hiring for multiple positions, including iOS
Developers, Node Developers, and Full-Stack Developers.

Learn More & Apply Here:
[https://www.behance.net/careers](https://www.behance.net/careers)

\---

We leverage the latest technologies to create revolutionary products that
empower creative professionals.

Our Products:

Behance /// behance.net The world's leading community for showcasing and
discovering creative talent.

Adobe Portfolio /// myportfolio.com A powerful website and portfolio builder.
Uses Behance data to create beautiful portfolio websites in just minutes.

99U /// 99u.com 99U provides actionable insights on productivity,
organization, and leadership to help creatives people push ideas forward.

At Adobe, you will be immersed in an exceptional work environment that is
recognized throughout the world on Best Companies lists. You will be
surrounded by colleagues who are committed to helping each other grow. If
you’re looking to make an impact, Adobe is the place for you.

Read up on the amazing benefits we offer:
[http://benefits.adobe.com](http://benefits.adobe.com)

------
jakubk
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia, Shenzhen | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine
learning, full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers, product, iOS &
Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python,
JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe, and are focusing on Scotland, London
and Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@skyscanner.net if you want me to
refer you, and/or have questions.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

~~~
irremediable
Any more information on the data science and ML roles? I had a quick look on
the jobs part of the Skyscanner site, but didn't have much luck.

------
robotwits
RobotWits | Self-driving Vehicle Path Planning Developer | Pittsburgh, PA |
Full-time, ONSITE | Multiple Positions | VISA | www.robotwits.com

RobotWits is a small robotics company specializing in the development of
robust software systems for prediction, planning, and decision making for
autonomous (self-driving) vehicles. RobotWits is led by a CMU professor in
Robotics and has a highly talented team of roboticists and programmers. We are
currently seeking an experienced software engineer passionate about developing
and deploying software for self-driving vehicles.

    
    
      *Our Stack: C++, ROS, Python, Jenkins, Docker and much more
    

Responsibilities

    
    
      *Research, develop, implement and test state-of-the-art algorithms for automated decision making, planning, and prediction
    
      *Travel occasionally to clients and perform demonstrations of the technology on real vehicles
    

Desired Skills:

    
    
      *Degree in Computer Science or Robotics, or equivalent working experience; higher degree such as MS/ Ph.D. is a plus
    
      *Proficiency in C/C++
    
      *Excellent analytical skills and problem-solving ability
    
      *3-7 years of programming experience with strong software development skills
    
      *Familiarity with Robot Operating System (ROS)
    
      *Experience implementing planning algorithms such as A-star
    
      *Familiarity with machine learning techniques such as Bayesian Regression, Ensemble learning methods, boosting, etc.
    

If interested, email me personally at mike@robotwits.com. Please include
'[HackerNews]' in the subject when emailing your profile.

------
fabian_minodes
Minodes ([https://www.minodes.com/](https://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin,
Germany (ONSITE) | full-time | Visa | Machine Learning Engineer & Technical
Product Owner

Minodes is a young high-growth technology business fundamentally transforming
the way brick and mortar retailers engage with their customers. Headquartered
in Berlin, we provide global retailers with innovative SaaS solutions on a
mission to enhance the consumers' shopping experience and give brick and
mortar retailers an edge over their online competitors in an increasingly
digitized world.

For Minodes micro analytics, we have thousands of our sensors installed in our
customers' retail stores around the world. For Minodes macro analytics, we
consume terabytes of anonymized mobile network events. Our tech stack consists
of mainly Python and Scala (Spark) for data analysis and processing, and
Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. You will enjoy having high impact in
a company with tremendous growth potential, giving you unparalleled
opportunities for growing personally and professionally.

We're also happy to help with visa and relocation where necessary.

Machine Learning Engineer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/53549](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/53549)

Technical Product Owner: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/53549](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/53549)

No recruiters please.

------
dandigangi
DRIVIN (KAR Auction Services) | Frontend Software Engineer | Chicago | Full
Time, Contract-to-Hire

DRIVIN a recently acquired startup in the used auto industry. We're a data
science company at our core but we build amazing software products around our
data to help dealers optimize their car lots. Our teams are nice, smart, and
fun. We really love to brag about our culture here.

Open positions across engineering but I'm here for my team, the front end!
(Not a remote position!)

\- Build, maintain, and update user-facing features for a long-term project \-
Apply technical knowledge to advance and scope solutions \- Write modular,
composable code for flexibility and re-use \- Integrate with a shared micro-
services, separate concerns between logic and interface \- Optimize processes
and applications for efficiency, scalability, and availability \- Communicate
effectively, giving and receiving help as needed; give first, take later!

Our stack is React, Webpack, Redux, and Node. Full stack includes Java,
Python, PSQL, R, and Apache.

[https://kar.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/KAR_Careers/2/refreshFacet...](https://kar.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/KAR_Careers/2/refreshFacet/318c8bb6f553100021d223d9780d30be)

Or, email me directly with your resume, LinkedIn, and/or Github:
ddigangi@drivindealer.com

------
andrewbrooks
Scientific Games | [https://careers.scientificgames.com/en-US/job/data-
scientist...](https://careers.scientificgames.com/en-US/job/data-scientist..).
| Atlanta, GA | Full time | Onsite Come join a new and burgeoning predictive
analytics team!

Scientific Games is the world's leading gaming and lottery company (we build
the games for casinos, design and print instant tickets, administer the mega
millions/powerball/ etc. for both US-based and international lotteries). We're
looking for a data scientist to join our team to help analyze and build
predictive models for a product that will be launching soon.

Looking for someone who is:

\- very experienced in R/Python, and SQL

\- has a strong expertise in machine learning/statistics

\- able to communicate clearly and effectively to non-experts

\- has a tinge of a creative side, to help solve problems that might not have
a clear textbook solution

\- pluses: retailer analytics experience, masters or PhD in a quantitative
field

(unfortunately we cannot sponsor a visa right now)

If you might be interested, please send your resume and questions directly to
me at andrew.brooks [ a t ] scientificgames.com

I've been a data scientist at Scientific Games for two years now, and very
much enjoy it. (Note: Scientific Games is technically located in Alpharetta,
north of Atlanta...)

------
karthik_cs
Zinc Learning Labs | Senior Software Engineer, Senior Ruby Engineer, Frontend
Engineer | Full-time | Anywhere in India | Remote | $36 - $96k

Who: Zinc Learning Labs is a NYC-based start-up that develops innovative, fun,
and pedagogically-powerful reading games for middle school and high school
students. We are a small team of remote developers in India working along with
the product team in NY. Dev team - 4. Overall company size - 12.

What: We’ve developed a web-based app designed to interest students and make
them more successful at reading. It provides teachers with detailed analytics
to drive learning intervention. We're now working on scaling the product and
providing advanced features to aid student learning and empower teachers with
more tools to help them see how to guide their students.

Why: We don’t do it just because it’s interesting (though it is). We do it
because we’re obsessed with solving one of the most catastrophic, under-
acknowledged problems in the US and the world: year after year, students
graduate high school without being able to read at the level that is required
for success in college and in life.

Where: New York, Bangalore & other Indian cities.

Apply to us through AngelList:
[https://angel.co/zinclearninglabs/jobs/134957-senior-ruby-
en...](https://angel.co/zinclearninglabs/jobs/134957-senior-ruby-engineer)
[https://angel.co/zinclearninglabs/jobs/348137-frontend-
engin...](https://angel.co/zinclearninglabs/jobs/348137-frontend-engineer)

------
runarb
Alva Technologies | Backend developer, full stack developer, data scientist |
Oslo, Norway | Full time | ONSITE

Alva is looking for a experienced backend developer, a full stack developer
and a data scientist to join our team in Oslo.

We're a young, investor-backed startup building two tools for the real estate
marked. One tools is a machine learning based tool used by real estate brokers
to extracting information from documents. The other tool is a consumer facing
automated valuation model for real estate. Both tools are built with a Python
backend, AngularJS frontend and PostgreSQL database running on AWS.

Read the full job listing at:

* Full Stack Developer: [https://alva-technologies.homerun.co/full-stack-developer/en](https://alva-technologies.homerun.co/full-stack-developer/en)

* Back End Developer: [https://alva-technologies.homerun.co/back-end-developer](https://alva-technologies.homerun.co/back-end-developer)

* Data Scientist: [https://alva-technologies.homerun.co/data-scientist](https://alva-technologies.homerun.co/data-scientist)

Email: post [at] alva-tech [dot] no . Website: [https://www.alva-
tech.no/](https://www.alva-tech.no/)

------
ilees
Quantexa | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | London, UK | ONSITE |
www.quantexa.com | £30K-£55K + benefits + equity

Quantexa is a fast growing startup in the fraud and financial crime industry.
We are looking for software engineers and data scientists at all levels to
help us develop and deploy solutions to fight fraud and financial crime within
Financial Services and Government. We work with high profile financial
institutions and government organisations, providing data science services and
software solutions to complex problems.

You will be working on our new and innovative products which have a range of
applications across the Fraud and Financial crime market. We are looking for
people who are comfortable to design and implement solutions to complex
problems across the whole software stack; from the server-side and batch
processing components to the front‐end web development. You will be
responsible for designing, implementing and delivering high performing
solutions to complex problems. Our products are primarily developed in Scala
and work with a wide range of technologies such as Spark, Elasticsearch, and
Akka.

For the full specifications and how to apply go to:
[https://quantexa.com/careers/](https://quantexa.com/careers/)

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 35-60k +
equity

We're on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you take
control of your stock options and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. Our recently launched tax planning tool does
just that: [https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-
planning/](https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-planning/)

Things we are building next: multiyear tax forecast analysis, recommendation
engine based on various sources and fantastic UX and UI.

We’ve raised funding from renowned VC investors (known from Uber, Robin Hood),
recently launched on ProductHunt and are aggressively hiring to keep up with
demand.

Looking for:

\- Full-stack developers [https://www.secfi.com/careers/full-stack-
developer/](https://www.secfi.com/careers/full-stack-developer/)

\- Front-end developers [https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-
developer/](https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-developer/)

Interested? Please email frederik@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
mlerner
Bitwise Asset Management | San Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments](https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments)

Seed funding from Naval Ravikant, Khosla Ventures, General Catalyst, Avichal
Garg (Part-time Partner at Y Combinator)

\- Front-End Engineer (React, Node) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments/f4ccc812-edb6-4099-...](https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments/f4ccc812-edb6-4099-..).

\- Full-stack Engineer (Node, Scala, Postgres) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments/43bb8ae2-2ee9-44e9-...](https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments/43bb8ae2-2ee9-44e9-..).

We are a San Francisco-based cryptocurrency asset manager founded in 2017.
Last year we introduced the first cryptocurrency index fund — the Bitwise HOLD
10 Private Index Fund. It holds the 10 largest cryptoassets that cover about
80% of the market.

The firm has a software team with backgrounds across Google, Facebook,
Wealthfront, and military software security. Bitwise is backed by individual
and institutional investors who backed and built: PayPal, Square, Stripe,
Wealthfront, Coinbase, MetaStable, Palantir, and others.

The Bitwise team is a tight knit team. We're growing quickly and looking for
people excited about what we're working on:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments](https://jobs.lever.co/bitwiseinvestments)

------
nolamesa
Scribd | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, Toronto | Onsite or REMOTE
| VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads. We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one of
the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

We're looking for senior software engineers (4+ years of experience) that want
to work on one of those areas:

* The core Ruby on Rails application that powers the experience of millions of users every day (backend or full stack)

* Building the world's best recommendation engine for books (machine learning in Spark using Scala)

* Data engineering and tooling around our pipelines

* Our search infrastructure (Elasticsearch, Spark, and Go)

* Internal tools that glue together all of the moving parts

We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your
own ideas. Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
great perks for employees. We are ambitious but at the same time we value a
good work life balance. In general we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far. We have hired a bunch
of people from these threads, including myself. If you have any questions you
can reach out to me directly at nikos at scribd.com or better yet apply
directly at
[https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering](https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering)

------
IanCal
Digital Science | Data Scientist on Dimensions
([https://dimensions.ai](https://dimensions.ai) /
[https://app.dimensions.ai](https://app.dimensions.ai)) | Europe | REMOTE -
need to be available during typical hours for Europe generally

With 128M scientific/research related documents, over $1.2T in funding data,
patents and clinical trials data with 4 billion links, we want to bring in
more data scientists to join our data science team to work on analysing and
enriching the data. There's consulting work, internal analysis, algorithm
improvements, quality analysis (automating finding issues) and more - we have
a broad range.

We mostly work in Python, but try and pick the best tech for the job. Although
the word 'agile' has taken on a lot of baggage, we work on what's most
important and change what we're doing to try and be better at it, and there's
full understanding across the board that changing requirements has impacts.

You'll work with an existing team, and we work closely with all parts of the
business.

[https://www.digital-science.com/jobs/data-scientist-
dimensio...](https://www.digital-science.com/jobs/data-scientist-dimensions/)

[https://www.digital-science.com/](https://www.digital-science.com/)

Try out the free version:
[https://app.dimensions.ai](https://app.dimensions.ai)

------
frenchie4111
Dor Technologies | ONSITE, INTERNS | San Francisco (SOMA)

Who we are: Dor Technologies is a retail analytics startup that helps
retailers of all sizes make better staffing, marketing, and operations
decisions based on their customer traffic. To do this we have engineered
cloud-connected foot traffic counters to collect data, and an analytics
dashboard to allow customers to view and analyze that data.
[https://getdor.com/](https://getdor.com/)

Roles:

* Full Stack Software Engineer: We are looking for someone to join our Software Engineering Team, working on building a React web application and NodeJS backend designed to empower business owners to make data driven decisions. Our Stack: NodeJS, React/Redux, SQL, AWS, Docker, Lambda

* Software Engineering Intern: Someone excited about Software Engineering, who is interested in learning to design and build products using modern frameworks and languages. Bonus points if you have personal projects/class experience related to building web technologies. (Single page apps, APIs, static site generation)

* Data Scientist: Looking for someone experienced in using data to empower business decisions. You will be helping to build a product empowering the next generation of retail to compete in the digital world.

Email me to apply: mike[at]getdor.com

------
katka_klepkova
Kiwi.com | Platform Engineer | ONSITE | Brno/Prague Czech Republic

Kiwi.com is an online travel agency with groundbreaking Virtual Interlining
technology and a focus on exceptional customer service. Our unique combination
algorithm allows our customers to combine flights from non-cooperating
airlines onto a single itinerary, often resulting in significant savings.

800m flight combinations realtime priced per day / Aiming for EUR 1 billion
revenues in 2017 / 172 TB of incoming data every day / 10 to 1000 employees in
3 years / 1 billion database updates/hour / 75 million searches per day /
6,000 bookings per day

Story of the Platform Team As Kiwi.com has grown with incredible speed, our
teams created a lot of microservices. It was tough to set standards and keep
all production services in sync. So we decided to create the Platform Team,
which helps all other engineering teams deliver better software faster.

Our tech stack: Python, Docker, AWS, CI/CD, GCP, Redis, Coala, Datadog,
ElasticSearch, Kubernetes

If you are interested check out: [https://www.kiwi.com/jobs/devs-
tech/platform-engineer/](https://www.kiwi.com/jobs/devs-tech/platform-
engineer/)

Don't hesitate to contact me directly (katerina.klepkova@kiwi.com)

------
ankitml
SwissBorg | Software Engineers (Python, FullStack,
Modeling/Simulations/Financial systems) | Toronto | Onsite | Fulltime |
[http://www.swissborg.com](http://www.swissborg.com)

SwissBorg is looking for passionate engineers to build the new era of wealth
management on the blockchain. We recently completed our successful ICO and are
now working hard to deliver on our promises.

If you like fast paced environments, using agile thinking, solving new
challenges every day, in the rapidly growing blockchain industry, you will
love SwissBorg.

The ideal candidate has >2 years work experience with python, knows his way
around full stack (frontend, backend, AWS infrastructure) and is very
interested in blockchain and cryptoassets. Having some machine learning,
modeling & simulations or financial industry experience will be preferred.

What we offer is

* an Energetic work environment with a high grade of autonomy and growth opportunities. Tons of knowledge to be learnt about the growing blockchain industry, investment strategies in cryptoassets, algorithmic trading.

* Possibility to work on different projects building trading tools, analytical tools, investment strategies research, future mobile apps and experimenting with new technologies

* Very competitive Salary and Bonus

For more details, please send email to canada@swissborg.com

------
lijason
Ironclad | Multiple positions | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite |
[https://ironcladapp.com/](https://ironcladapp.com/) At Ironclad, we're on a
mission to empower legal teams to do great things for their organizations.
We're building software that takes the pain out of administrative work,
freeing legal teams to focus on legal work and drive business strategy.

We are hiring for positions across the company in sales, marketing, design,
and engineering.

See more details and apply
[https://ironcladapp.com/careers](https://ironcladapp.com/careers)

A few specific positions here:

Software engineer [https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b5bc7044-b22e-48ff-
ba8f-53...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b5bc7044-b22e-48ff-
ba8f-53d1d7d09ba4)

Quality Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/bf542cb1-2b2c-4fb3-9045-a0...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/bf542cb1-2b2c-4fb3-9045-a0fd85941644)

Product Designer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b21354dc-f609-49f0-9d2a-d2...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b21354dc-f609-49f0-9d2a-d28eb421ec51)

------
jlintz
Spring ( [https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)) | Security
Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time

Spring wants to change the way people shop and the way brands interact with
customers. The company was founded in 2013 with the vision to build a digital
alternative to traditional brick and mortar retailers: we’re the store that
never closes, is available wherever you are in the world, and has impeccable
customer service from when you first open the app, to when your purchase
arrives at your front door. We’re not constrained by challenges that
traditional online retailers face, so we’re delivering a shopping experience
that puts our customers first.

Spring is a tech-first company. As such, our engineering organization provides
the foundation on which our business is built. It leverages that platform to
deliver great products to our suppliers and customers.

As Spring’s first Security Engineer you’ll be responsible for shaping Spring’s
security efforts across our infrastructure and company. This is a hands-on
technical position where you will work closely with our engineering and
product teams to ensure security is built from the ground up. Our customers
are a huge part of who we are as a company. As we continue to scale, you will
help ensure that our customers' data remains secure.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/spring/jobs/1134165#.WuiF01MvwW...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/spring/jobs/1134165#.WuiF01MvwWo)

Contact: justin@shopspring.com for more information

------
cdubie
Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers. We are a growing team of innovators going after this huge market by
putting the user at the center of product design. We are creating a company
built on technology, design, and data science so users can get the coverage
they want and need. -Know and understand our data elements and architecture
deeply and comprehensively -Use your expertise in modeling, quantitative
analysis, and data mining to inform core business expansion, feature
development, and channel optimization. Robust data science is foundational to
Ladder’s business model. The work you do will have long term strategic impact,
as well as strong value for short term decisions and prioritizations.

-Build production machine learning models; your models will create new best practices in real time underwriting.

-Collaborate with world class team members across engineering, product, risk, finance, and marketing Report to the head of engineering

[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
Alfreddd
Onfido | Software Engineer, Software Engineer (Front end), Software Engineer
(Test) | London, UK; Lisbon, Portugal | Onsite, Full-time

We’re looking for talented software engineers to join our team and help us
continue to build the future of online trust. You'll join a group of smart,
friendly and ambitious engineers and researchers who take pride in software we
ship and hold ourselves to high standards in an industry where privacy,
security and reliability are crucial.

Some of the projects we’re working on:

\- Developing and industrializing machine learning and computer vision
techniques to rapidly identify physical and digital forgeries

\- Building developer-friendly, multi-platform APIs and SDKs to easily
integrate ID verification into customer products

\- Building tools to combine AI-driven verification with expert human insight
at high scale

\- Using pattern recognition and 3D imaging (among others!) to prevent
identity spoofing

\- Rich web dashboards to help customers understand their user base and fraud
exposure

About the team: [https://onfido.com/careers/](https://onfido.com/careers/)

Our blog: [https://medium.com/onfido-tech](https://medium.com/onfido-tech)

Apply here: [https://onfido.com/jobs/](https://onfido.com/jobs/)

------
pkcsecurity
Hi All,

PKC ([https://pkc.io](https://pkc.io)) is looking for a Senior Clojure
Architect who can lead our growing team of excellent junior+mid+senior
computer scientists and help us lay rail for an all-clojure toolset that we
will be building out and sharing with the larger Clojure community in the near
future. This job is a good fit for you if you enjoy mentoring and teaching the
finer points of production-level Clojure, but also still enjoy getting your
hands dirty and writing excellent Clojure. There’s a more detailed job
description here:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/173809](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/173809).

Location: 🇺🇸 on-site in Huntington Beach, California (we’ll cover your move) :
$160k-$200k/year base, depending on experience Benefits: Strong
entrepreneurial, empowering, and moral company culture Make a major
contribution to the Clojure ecosystem 100% PPO Health/Dental/Vision Work on
interesting computer security problems

More about us: PKC was founded in 2014 and is located in Huntington Beach, CA
(Southern California). We are a security-focused, custom software firm that
builds cutting-edge software to solve our clients’ most wicked problems. Our
work spans across the fintech, e-commerce, NGO, and education spaces. You can
find out more about us and peruse our blog here:
[https://pkc.io](https://pkc.io).

If you are interested, email Mike at jobs@pkcsecurity.com with your resume and
any questions you may have. You should hear back quickly.

~~~
useranme
For better security, you may want to update the SSL cert on your website. It's
expired.

------
AlexMS11
DataFox | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.datafox.com](https://www.datafox.com)

DataFox's machine learning and natural language processing algorithms
structure data on millions of businesses and deliver reliable insights into
the workflows where they're most needed. We’re going to double our engineering
team in the next year -- come join us and help grow our platform!

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox](https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/8c3ef28e-ca36-447b-8031-0070b6...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/8c3ef28e-ca36-447b-8031-0070b6595d12?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Full-Stack, Web):
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c500...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c5005b7012?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: MongoDB, Solr, Node, ES6, Ember, Python

------
richmarr
We're hiring a Digital Marketing Lead to work with the executive team and the
Head of Growth to whip our online marketing collateral into shape, implement
our content strategy, generate opportunities, and support B2B sales.

Applied is a hiring platform that helps organisations radically rethink how
they select talent, so the best person gets the job every time, irrespective
of their background. We’re the first spin-out of the UK’s 'Nudge Unit' and so
we’re passionate about using research to make exceptional products that scale,
commercially and socially.

The business is growing exponentially and Applied is now being used by teams
in 4 continents and tens of thousands of candidates have come through the
platform for hundreds of jobs, from CIOs and lawyers, to refugee and disaster
response workers. Our research and success stories have landed us write ups in
the likes of HBR, New Scientist, and the FT; we’ve spoken at conferences at
Stanford, Harvard, and Wharton; and we’ve got a stellar group of advisors in
our orbit.

We’re at a critical point in our growth journey and we need your passion and
expertise to help drive us to further success.

[https://www.beapplied.com/apply/yzsqs2jnqv](https://www.beapplied.com/apply/yzsqs2jnqv)

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY:100-160k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed (we just raised $8.1m Series A from Shasta
Ventures) direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a mission to disrupt the $60
Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-quality, personalised and
manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
software development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business
from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim
is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customised products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from building node APIs to bin-packing
problems to optimising fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux),
node, postgres, docker and aws. If this sounds like you reach out at
info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have an office in
New York that takes care of our U.S. customers. We're currently hiring:

* Senior Embedded Linux Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark or Europe ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002))

* Software Engineer in Test - Copenhagen, Denmark or Europe ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4012067002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4012067002))

* Web Developer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Favro Board:
[https://favro.com/widget/2114a98cde73c1145a93bd8e/28429a2449...](https://favro.com/widget/2114a98cde73c1145a93bd8e/28429a244982e81373559868)

We sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
aee333
HealthVerity | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Permanent | Software Engineer,
Project Manager, QA, Product Manager |
[http://healthverity.com/](http://healthverity.com/)

HealthVerity is a VC-funded early-stage tech startup that offers the fastest
and most efficient way to explore and acquire healthcare data. We help our
clients discover, license and link patient data across the widest range of
top-tier data providers. We empower customers to gain new perspectives on
patient activity while ensuring complete privacy management and HIPAA
compliance.

Our stack runs entirely on AWS and some of the tools we use are Spark, Hadoop,
Airflow, Zeppelin, Docker, Python, Ember, and Django. We’re always looking for
team members who enjoy both reviewing code and having their own code reviewed.
You’ll enjoy the peace that comes with working in a mature software
development environment.

Our hiring process includes: phone interviews, sample work submissions or
assessments, onsite interview, references, background checks.

You can reach me with any questions at: aelefante@healthverity.com See jobs
here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=o8MI4fwq&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=o8MI4fwq&s=Hacker_News)

------
bmays
Uber | San Francisco | Mobile Platform Performance - Backend Engineer | Full-
time | Onsite

You would be the 2nd backend engineer on the mobile platform, helping build
out services to productionize our team's offerings. We have amazing engineers
writing compiler plugins, forking Android
([https://eng.uber.com/nanoscope/](https://eng.uber.com/nanoscope/)) and much
more that we want to leverage to build out an internal web platform for
performance testing.

We're in the early stages of building out a mobile device lab to enable 100s
of mobile engineers to test against a mix of real-world devices- your first
project would be helping me build a Golang service to orchestrate performance
tests against the lab. We have a ton of interesting work coming up around
device scheduling, battery regressions, device stability, etc that are
classical distributed systems problems but with even worse hardware.

If this sounds interesting to you please first apply at
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/29589/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/29589/)
and reach out to me at $username+hn@uber.com.

I'm just an IC so I can't speak to pay, location, title etc.

------
mikeycgto
Knotch | NY or Remote | Full-Time |
[https://www.knotch.it](https://www.knotch.it)

Knotch is a feedback and measurement platform used by some of the world’s
largest brands and distributed on some of the internet’s most popular
publications. Despite our product’s success and growth, our team is still very
lean and nimble. We believe building a strong engineering culture is the key
to building a kickass company and product. Part of that vision is working with
the right tools for the job, many of which are open source. Our stack includes
Ruby, NodeJS, Postgres, MongoDB, Rails, Grape, Express, Redis, React, Redux,
D3, StatsD, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, a lot of AWS, a Slackbot named Gnomie,
and that's just a taste.

We are looking for full stack engineers that are passionate about problem
solving, learning, teaching, and programming elegant solutions. We move fast
and something you start building today may end up in production, well today,
possibly tomorrow. We’re a small team, so you’ll be given a load of
responsibility as soon as you join. You’ll have the power to take ownership of
entire projects or features. You will influence architecture decisions, bring
new methodologies to our development process and have an important and
impactful say in how we build our platform.

Open Roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Senior Backend Engineer

Visit [https://www.knotch.it/jobs](https://www.knotch.it/jobs) for more
details and to apply. Feel free to email me at michael@knotch.com if you have
any questions!

------
AdamIsaac
Memrise | London, UK | Software Engineer | ONSITE | VISA

Here at Memrise we’re building the world’s most joyful language learning app,
and you could be a part of it! We already have over 32 million users, loads of
accolades like Google Play App of the Year 2017 and Best of in 2016, and we
have massive plans to scale and improve online and mobile learning for
everyone.

Our backers include Matt Mullenweg (Wordpress founder), Jeff Hammerbacher
(Facebook, Cloudera) and leading VC firms Balderton Capital and Avalon
Ventures.

Currently we're looking for mid weight and senior engineering talent to join
our cross functional squads. As a product driven business, our squads focus on
3 areas - Learning, Content & Growth - all of which currently have live
vacancies.

Our tech stack is a mix of the following.... On our platform we use, among
other things Python 3 Django Redis Redshift Lambda Kubernetes The frontend
code is ES6 written in React/Redux

As you would expect from a language learning application, we are open to
applicants from all technical languages. All we ask is that you have a passion
for self improvement, and are open to learning a new language and frame work.

Check out our vacancies here -
[https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

------
jacksonh
Juvo, Inc. | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Juvo builds financial services for millions of underbanked people around the
world. We partner with mobile operators in emerging markets to provide shop
and lending applications for prepaid cell phone users on the carrier's
network. As users purchase or borrow mobile credit, they unlock access to
higher value products in our marketplace and improve their credit rating. Juvo
recently completed a $40 million Series B funding round from top-tier VCs
including NEA, Wing Venture, and Freestyle Capital.

Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails (Backend), Java (Android), Swift (iOS),
Python, Java & Apache Spark (Data). We are deployed globally in Amazon Web
Services, with an infrastructure managed by Terraform, Ansible, and
Kubernetes.

This month’s featured job opening that we are especially excited about:

Senior Rails Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/juvo/jobs/838922#.Wphg5WaZPX8](https://boards.greenhouse.io/juvo/jobs/838922#.Wphg5WaZPX8)

We have lots of other openings across engineering and devops. Have a look at
our jobs page to find out more! [https://juvo.com/join-our-
team/](https://juvo.com/join-our-team/)

------
nicholasjon
Lemans Corporation | Madison, WI (ONSITE) | Full-Time | Multiple Engineering
Positions

Lemans is the worldwide leader in aftermarket powersports equipment (think
motorcycles, atvs, snowmobiles, and the like). Our Digital Services team is
tasked with designing, developing and shipping the most innovative digital
products in the industry.

Our REST services are written in Kotlin (and a little Go), and the first of
the frontend applications we're releasing is written in the latest Angular /
TypeScript. We're currently hiring backend, frontend, and full-stack folks.

Madison's a great place, the powersports industry is really fun, and Digital
Services is a great place to work.

[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=7222d8001027afbc&tk=1cceah...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=7222d8001027afbc&tk=1cceahfp852t0eaf&from=company)

[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=68dac945410dce93&tk=1cceah...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=68dac945410dce93&tk=1cceahfp852t0eaf&from=company)

[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=67fe1be3b718ed84&tk=1cceah...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=67fe1be3b718ed84&tk=1cceahfp852t0eaf&from=company)

------
maxgo
Zippity | Full-Stack Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE (US Only) |
[https://zippitycars.com](https://zippitycars.com)

Our goal at Zippity is to transform the personal car ownership experience by
delivering radically convenient on-demand auto maintenance, cleaning, and
fueling services, all powered by a modern online platform.

We’re looking for an entrepreneurial software engineer to become the 2nd
engineer in our 5-person team. Our ideal candidate is an indie hacker or has
worked in a small startup before and knows the mindset it takes to make an
early company succeed. When it comes to the frontend, you should feel
personally invested in delivering a great UX and enjoy putting on your
designer hat sometimes.

Our current stack consists of React, Flask, Google Cloud Datastore, and Google
App Engine. Deep experience is great, but we’re also confident that smart
people can learn new technologies quickly.

We're a geographically distributed company across the US, but you should live
in an area that enables you to gather with the team about once a month in the
Boston, MA area. We collaborate on Slack, Trello, Google Drive, and GitHub.

Apply at [https://bit.ly/zippityeng](https://bit.ly/zippityeng) and we’ll be
in touch!

------
leetrout
MailChimp
([https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/](https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/)) |
Atlanta Brooklyn Oakland | Full-Time (FT) & Internships (INTERNS)

MailChimp is the world’s leading marketing platform, and we send more than a
billion emails a day. We democratize technology for small businesses, creating
innovative products that empower our customers to grow.

I'm a Python / Go tooling engineer in Operations and we are hiring on my team
[https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/1078893/software-
engineer-s...](https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/1078893/software-engineer-
systems)

We've recently opened satellite offices in Brooklyn & Oakland and there are
engineering positions available in both of those and a multitude of
engineering and non-engineering positions in Atlanta.

There are multiple job listings at
[https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/](https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/) for all
available positions / locations. To apply click on the job that best suits you
and click on the button in the "Apply Now" box at the bottom of the posting.

------
akbar501
Tenable | SF / Bay Area | ONSITE or REMOTE Software Engineer, Sr. Software
Engineer, Principal Engineer, Engineering Manager

We're hiring at all skill levels.

Tenable is a rapidly growing network security company. We’re expanding our
engineering team to keep up with our rapid customer and revenue growth.

Tenable.io is the first comprehensive cyber exposure platform. You will be
joining a team that is building a streaming data pipeline using Kafka and
Java/Kotlin. This is a great opportunity to have a significant impact.

In terms of skills, you should be able to develop, deploy and maintain a
microservice written in Java/Kotlin or another language that runs on the JVM,
that exposes a REST API, calls other REST APIs, parses and produces JSON,
reads/writes to/from a data store (PG/Aurora, or whatever). If you're applying
to one of the more senior roles, then you should also understand how to
instrument your code (telemetry, logs, etc.), and ideally understand retries
with backoffs, ideally circuit breakers, etc. If you already know Kafka that's
a plus. AWS, GCP or Azure experience is needed.

Interview process

We interview quickly. Our goal is 5-10 business days for the entire process.

    
    
      - Cultural fit with Director Engineering (i.e. me)
      - Technical interview with 2 peers
      - Coding challenge (practical exercise similar to what you'll actually do)
      - Decision
    

I'm the Director of Engineering, Ingest and Pipelines. You can reach me at
aahmed @ tenable.com. Please put "HN" in the subject line.

------
sankyo
dividendfinance.com | Software Developer | FULL-TIME | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE | commensurate with experience

I am the Director of Engineering at Dividend Finance. We need
Clojure/Clojurescript developers to help us build an API for solar installers
to use to finance their projects. In addition, we are building a web
application using Clojurescript (Re-frame based) for solar installers. Our
mission is to maximize solar energy usage with a frictionless financing
process. We have over 500 installers signed up and have executed 10,000+
loans. I encourage you to apply if you love Clojure but have never worked full
time with it, or if you are an experience programmer who is motivated to learn
it.

Our stack includes Clojure web app with Clojurescript, Heroku, Postgresql,
Github, Box, Docusign, Salesforce. We have a small team so you will have a big
impact and get the opportunity to wear a lot of hats. You will be responsible
for influencing our tools and processes in addition to delivering features. We
are located on California @ Sansome, close to Montgomery BART.

Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/dividendsolar/4d2dd674-51c3-46bc-b911-...](https://jobs.lever.co/dividendsolar/4d2dd674-51c3-46bc-b911-18f3f87267a0)

------
minaz_keyhole
Keyhole | Toronto, Canada | QA Automation Lead | Full-time onsite | Equity
0.1-0.5%, Salary $65-85k | [https://keyhole.co](https://keyhole.co)

Keyhole is #1 company in the world for Hashtag Analytics (not just corporate
hubris, try a google search), and we're growing fast, with customers like
Google, Amazon and Uber. Our data's also cited frequently by tier-1 news
organizations like the Economist, WSJ and TIME.

It's why we've grown a lot the last year, and are continuing to accelerate.
That's where you come in.

We are looking for a Lead Quality Assurance (QA) engineer to work closely with
our founders, developers, and designers to ensure stability and quality of our
mission-critical product. This is an excellent opportunity to be the founding
member of QA and help build a team going forward. We’re looking for an
experienced architect to take leadership in developing our rapidly expanding
platform. You will be working directly with the CTO to identify and execute
the technical vision of the company.

For more information please visit: [https://angel.co/keyhole-1/jobs/354093-qa-
automation-lead](https://angel.co/keyhole-1/jobs/354093-qa-automation-lead)

------
poooogles
Infectious Media | Software Engineers (up to £55k) | London, England | Onsite,
EU Only

We are a young, vibrant and award winning company specialising in programmatic
advertising. Founded in 2008 at the inception of programmatic, we were one of
the first practitioners globally and a pioneer in Europe. Today, we run global
programmatic campaigns for leading advertisers from our offices in London and
Singapore. On any given day we have campaigns live in over 30 countries. Each
month we process more than 750 billion ad decisions and hundreds of terabytes
of data. Unlike most agencies we have built our own RTB infrastructure from
the ground up, to suit our way of working.

Our RTB infrastructure at a core is written in Go, with supporting services
using Ruby, Python and whatever fits. Our infrastructure is powered by a
mixture of GCP/Mesos and Marathon supported by an internally written ETL
scheduler which you will help develop and maintain. Some of the other
technologies we use include Kafka/Cassandra/Docker/Redis/Clojure and much
more.

We're hiring for software engineers who can help work on our internal data
platform. If you can write Python, some SQL and know how to write clear
concise code then we'd love for you to contact us.

[http://www.infectiousmedia.com/about-us/work-for-
us/](http://www.infectiousmedia.com/about-us/work-for-us/)

Benefits: Company bonuses, flexitime, 25 days + public holidays, pension,
cycle to work, health cash back, food and more.

Contact: sam.pegler | infectiousmedia.com

------
cpmurphy1980
Indeed | Java| Onsite or remote | Austin TX | Full time

We are looking for Sr level Java engineers to join our team full-time.

Our Assessments team has a simple mission: help candidates get the right job.
We let people build a profile to demonstrate their knowledge, skills, and
abilities using job assessments… we’re trying to make the resume a thing of
the past. Our team is highly distributed geographically so this position is
open to remote candidates anywhere in the US or Canada as well as in our
offices in Austin and San Francisco.Our team is nimble and scrappy. We ship
new capabilities often and quickly by explicitly asking ourselves the 80/20
question a.k.a. the Pareto Principle.

You will:

Build the core functionality of our assessments platform and own design and
execution

Develop our API and integrations with external applicant tracking systems like
Greenhouse and Jobvite

Scale to serve 100M+ job seekers

Please apply here:

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Sr-Remote-Java-
Engi...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Sr-Remote-Java-
Engineer/8875)

Indeed provides a variety of benefits that help us focus on our mission of
helping people get jobs.

View our bounty of perks:
[http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits](http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits)

~~~
0xfeba
Your bounty of perks link is just to a slideshow of 6 generic things, mostly
applying only to on-site workers. Is there more information available?

------
itaifrenkel
Forter | Infrastructure Engineering Manager | Tel Aviv, Israel | Onsite, Full-
Time | [https://www.forter.com](https://www.forter.com)

Forter's fraud prevention decision as a service technology is way ahead of the
competition. And we are investing in automation, infrastructure and security
to keep it that way. For example, Forter requires data to be synced in
multiple AWS regions in real-time while staying compliant with SOC2 and GDPR.

We are looking for an Infrastructure Engineering Manager that will lead a team
of 3 additional Infrastructure Engineers (1 AWS expert, 1 security/infosec
expert, a new hire and yourself). Your job would be to make sure we keep
winning new customers by delivering our new cross-region solution, chaos
monkey automation, negotiate technical RFPs and present our strong technical
capabilities to customers, deliver secure microservice and data pipeline
infrastructure. We expect this job to be 50% hands-on.

To learn more about our strong engineering team, check out our engineering
blog: [https://tech.forter.com](https://tech.forter.com)

To learn more about your new manager, here is Oren's readme:
[https://managerreadme.com/readme/orenellenbogen](https://managerreadme.com/readme/orenellenbogen)

Our Tech Stack: AWS, Docker, Chef, Java, Python, Nodejs, ElasticSearch,
Couchbase, MySQL, Redis ...

For any questions you might have contact itai(at)forter.com

This job requires an Israeli job permit.

------
jetsnoc
KickBack Rewards Systems, Remote

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

KickBack Rewards Systems is a privately held company founded in 1999 that
specializes in customer specific marketing and payments for over 1000 US
clients. Our clients include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies, one of them is
an anchor partner in our national coalition loyalty program. This candidate
will be joining a medium sized team of 13 developers who all commit to their
projects as a labor of love and their lives work. If you are interested in any
of these positions my contact information is located under my profile.

\- Lead Senior Software Engineer

We are seeking a Senior full-stack Developer with leadership experience to act
as a technical team lead. We’re looking for someone with a strong software
development background who has deep JavaScript experience who can help the
team develop better applications. The correct person must be a polyglot and
should feel comfortable reviewing JavaScript, PHP, Python and have a
willingness to learn C# (Xamarin) for mobile projects. Candidates with
previous experience on Agile teams will be well suited for this position. This
is a full-time remote employee position. If remote, candidate must be willing
to work around regular MST (-0700) office hours. KRS will _not_ consider
agencies, outsourced or software development contracts for tihs role. -

To apply: Email me, my contact information is located under my profile, or,
visit [http://careers.kickbacksystems.com](http://careers.kickbacksystems.com)

------
benmgreene
Outcomes4Me | Cambridge, MA | Lead React Native Engineer | ONSITE |
Compensation + Equity

Outcomes4Me is a seed-funded startup filling a huge need for patients with
cancer and other life-threatening diseases by giving them the ability manage
their own treatment options. We’re partnering with the top associations and
hospitals to build the first consumer-quality mobile app that both patients
and doctors can trust to provide diagnosis-specific treatment options,
clinical trials, news, and more.

We’re hiring a lead React Native engineer to help us complete and iterate on
our v1. You should have a high degree of comfort developing with React Native
and building high-quality, lovable experiences. Strength implementing UI mock-
ups and high performance features is a must. Experience developing native
apps/components for iOS and/or Android is a plus.

Current stack: Javascript (ES6) / React Native + Redux / Node.js + Express /
AWS EC2 + Lambda + Aurora / PostgreSQL

What you’ll find at O4Me:

\- Purpose: If you gain strength from doing important work, you belong on our
team. \- Challenge: We’re improving the lives of people who need us. We have
big challenges ahead and the motivation to over come them. \- Respect: Your
opinions are valid. Why wouldn’t they be? \- Trust: We’re building a culture
of independence. That means we’re going to trust and support you in making the
right decisions. \- Transparency: You need to see the whole picture if you’re
going to make an impact. This is a core principle at Outcomes4Me.

If you’re interested and want to chat about it, shoot us an email:
jobs@outcomes4me.com

------
tlynchpin
2K Games | Novato, CA | ONSITE | 2k.com

2K Games is a purveyor of fine video game entertainment. We have a number of
open positions for roles in game development and game publishing.

My team builds services for game developers, we have several open positions on
the game side and on the server side. On the game side as you know it's
generally C++ and on the server side we are using Java and Python.

Site Reliability Engineer
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=68&rid=2158)

Senior Software Engineer (C++, PC / Console Game Client)
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=68&rid=2031)

Software Design Engineer in Test
[https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chp.tbe.taleo.net/chp04/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=GAMES2K&cws=68&rid=2339)

My name's Tim Lynch, feel free to contact me if you are interested in finding
out more about our work - email me first name dot last name at our domain. But
know I'm regular folks working on the products, I'll try to answer your
questions but if I can't I'll pass you on to our staff that handles hiring.

------
ajohnwellframe
Wellframe | Sr. Software Engineers (Rails and Android)|Boston, MA | Onsite

Wellframe is a Boston-based digital health company focused on building the
next generation of infrastructure for care delivery by combining clinical
medicine and mobile technology. We’re using our system to deliver more
personalized treatments, optimize the management of large patient populations,
and dynamically organize health care resources around the needs of patients.
Come build the future of the medical care experience: ours, yours, and the
generations to come.

Senior Software Engineer: Develop a dashboard for care managers that
prioritizes patient follow-up based on rich data analysis of user activity
patterns, clinical protocols and behavior anomalies; working with Ruby on
Rails, Python, React, ES6, MySQL.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/072021de-260d-4486-aa40-de76...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/072021de-260d-4486-aa40-de7613730299)

Senior Software Engineer, Android: Build a multi-faceted app that integrates
patient to-dos, reminders, wellness content, care provider chat, and
medication management; working in Java, Kotlin, Android Architecture
Components, Android Studio, Gradle, Git, Espresso, Retrofit, the Bolts
Framework, Gson, SQLite.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/2102646d-4dd7-40a6-bde2-e5fa...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/2102646d-4dd7-40a6-bde2-e5faa3d9a18f)

For more info or any questions, reach out to Evan, evan@wellframe.com

[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com)

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you. We're looking
for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product managers, and
more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical
government services. You'll join a team of the most talented technologists
from across the private sector and government. No government resume required!
We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American people there are,
immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and more. We're
especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help shift move
government tech in the right direction.

See our most recent Report to Congress for examples of what you could be
working on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

------
goldbe
Commonwealth Crypto, Inc | Boston, MA | Backend Developer | INTERNS, ONSITE,
VISA, REMOTE

Commonwealth Crypto is a seed-stage startup backed by top VCs in Boston, New
York and Tokyo. By joining Commonwealth Crypto, you'll work on the leading
edge of Bitcoin and other cryptocurrency technology, bringing a security-
focused mindset to an industry where a single misstep can lead to millions of
dollars in lost funds. Our team is highly technical, founded by network
security and blockchain researchers from Boston University.

We are looking for an excellent backend developer who is ready to dive into
the exciting blockchain industy! If you are a thoughtful security-minded
person and an excellent developer, we can get you up to speed on blockchain
and secure protocol development. Top applicants will have 2+ years of
experience with production development, git and unit-testing frameworks, a
desire to build secure software. Experience with C# is a plus, and C++,
cryptography, protocol engineering and/or blockchain development experience is
helpful but not required.

Apply at
[https://www.commonwealthcrypto.com/](https://www.commonwealthcrypto.com/) or
send a resume to info@commonwealthcrypto.com.

------
beourfirstexec
(Stealth) | “First Executive” | Negotiable Salary and Equity | Remote |
[https://beourfirstexec.com](https://beourfirstexec.com)

Established SEO/Media company looking for CEO/First Executive.

Two online marketers/developers turned startup founders seek expertise in
turning hyper growth business into sustainable businesses.

4 years ago one of our moonshot projects took off, so we leaned on a team
distributed freelancers around the world. This has been a powerful
bootstrapping tool, but today we see the need for a centralized core team with
internalized expertise and management.

To help us, we’re looking for an experienced CEO caliber candidate that has a
proven track record in leading fast growing, high-output, nimble companies.

Prior experience and proven track record required. Ideal candidate, has a
successful exit under their belt in a CEO, CTO, CMO capacity, a deep
understanding of SEO (it isn’t rocket science), and a love for building
amazing products and teams.

For more details: [https://beourfirstexec.com/](https://beourfirstexec.com/)

If you aren’t the candidate but know someone who would be, we're offering a
$10k referral bounty.

Posted anonymously as our main HN accounts would make our company a dead
giveaway.

------
someear
Polly | Seattle, SF | VP Marketing / BizOps, Full-stack developers | Full-time
| ONSITE | www.polly.ai

Polly is a fast growing, venture backed startup that is taking a consumer like
approach to enterprise surveys by delivering it exclusively in a messaging
interface (i.e. Slack, Teams). There is tremendous opportunity here - we have
hundreds of thousands of active enterprise users, thousands of companies, a
growing market, and valuable real-estate as one of the most popular apps in
Slack, Teams, Hangouts, and Stride.

VP Marketing / BizOps (Seattle or Bay Area)

    
    
      * You'll work with the founders to iterate on our GTM strategy, pricing, strategy
      * At least 5 years experience, with at least 2 years in a similar role at SaaS startup/company
      * Strong leadership skills
      * Great communication
    

Mid/Sr Full-stack developer (Seattle or Bay Area)

    
    
      * At least 5 years of experience as a full-stack dev
      * Our stack is Node.js, Typescript, React, AWS, Mongo
      * We'll take folks that value teamwork, good communication, diligence, and self-motivation over those with just technical chops 
     
    

We also offer medical, dental, vision, maternity leave, and more! Apply at
samird@polly.ai and reference HN.

------
the_economist
BuildZoom | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite Only |
[https://www.buildzoom.com](https://www.buildzoom.com)

BuildZoom simplifies the process of selecting a general contractor and
improving the outcomes of remodeling and construction projects. By gathering
and analyzing information on 3.5 million licensed contractors and 100 million
improvement projects, we bring new levels of transparency and accountability
to a notoriously difficult industry.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/buildzoom](https://www.keyvalues.com/buildzoom)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Engineer (Manila):
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/03ea7dc4-0156-461e-bcc1-7613...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/03ea7dc4-0156-461e-bcc1-7613cd6dbaf6?ref=keyvalues)

\- Lead Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/5d98e8d6-b8be-4871-a1de-109a...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/5d98e8d6-b8be-4871-a1de-109af3cb204d?lever-
origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=KEYVALUES)

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any high-street agency in the UK.
In the last 12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, without charging any
admin fees to tenants.

Following our fund raise [1] we've been growing the team and still have a
couple of positions open. We're looking for generalists, thought-leaders, and
those with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders, and have
full autonomy to work on, and how best, to solve the biggest problems in the
industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences via code every
day.

\- Full Stack Developer (C#) | £80k (negotiable based on experience) | up to
0.25% equity

[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press](https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile. Look forward to meeting you!

[1] - [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/03/openrent-the-uk-online-
let...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/03/openrent-the-uk-online-let..).

------
chauzer
Betterment | Software Engineer (Fullstack, Backend, Mobile, SRE) | NYC |
Onsite | Fulltime | [http://www.betterment.com](http://www.betterment.com)

Betterment is the largest independent online financial advisor with more than
$13 billion in assets under management. The service is designed to help
increase customers’ long-term returns and lower taxes for retirement planning,
building wealth, and other financial goals. Betterment takes advanced
investment strategies and uses technology to deliver them to more than 250,000
customers across its three business lines: direct-to-consumer, Betterment for
Advisors, and Betterment for Business.

Our engineering interview process:
[https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engin...](https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engineering/the-betterment-engineering-interview/)

We're hiring for a variety of roles including Backend, Full Stack, Mobile, and
Site Reliability Engineering.

More details and to apply, please see:
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

------
ckoglmeier
Guild Education | Denver, CO | Onsite |
[https://www.guildeducation.com](https://www.guildeducation.com)

Guild is hiring across our tech org including Sr and Mid-level Full Stack
Engineers, Data Engineers, Data Scientists, Analysts, Salesforce developers,
Product Management (Dir, Sr, PM) and UX Designers.

We're a team of 25 technologists and looking for team members to join our team
as we scale to over 50 in the next 6 months. Guild is a female founded,
venture backed and mission led post Series B startup re-defining how America
goes to school. This is a great opportunity to join a fast growing, mission
focused social enterprise and learn what it means to scale a business with
impact. Oh, and did we mentioned that we pay for 100% of any continuing
education (yes, including full Master's degrees) for employees inside our
growing network of schools?

Application Stack: React, Express, Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Heroku, AWS -
including lots of serverless work

Data Engineering Stack: Scala, Java, Python, Redshift, Postgres, Spark,
Kinesis

Internal Operations Stack: React, Postgres, AWS, Salesforce

Learn more here:
[https://guildeducation.com/careers](https://guildeducation.com/careers)

~~~
narutoX
Is H1B an option for 3 yrs experienced Salesforce Developer on OPT-EAD?

------
alooPotato
Streak CRM |San Francisco| Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers)

Streak transforms your gmail inbox into a flexible, functional, and fully
collaborative CRM. We are looking for people that will help us develop the
right product, develop new features, and deploy and monitor features. We have
already built the hard stuff, so we are building the fun stuff.

We have multiple positions available, including: Product Engineers [React,
Vue, Angular], Backend Engineers (AWS, GCP, with experience working on systems
at scale with > 1000 QPS), an Android Lead (a person with significant prior
experience in Android), and a Product Designer. We are interested in people
from relatively junior (a couple years of work experience) to senior for both
the product and backend engineer roles.

We are a successful, profitable company with a great culture and fantastic
perks: Comprehensive healthcare, daily lunches, vocational training credit,
401k , paid family leave, company holidays, generous vacation and sick leave,
transportation benefits.

Please reach out to us at careers@streak.com and mention Hacker News Who's
Hiring. We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
sink
Dwelo | Software Engineers / Devops / QA | Full Time | San Francisco Bay Area
and Salt Lake City | Full Time Dwelo is the operating system for apartment
communities. Our software, hardware, and service platform enables the owners
and managers of multifamily properties (think, apartment buildings) to offer
smart homes as an amenity to their residents while also improving the
efficiency of their operations. In the last few months we've invested heavily
in the metering and data analysis side of our business. And we have been
integrating with devices outside of apartment units to bring entire buildings
online.

The engineering work we do has hardware (IoT, cellular, zwave and other forms
of connectivity) and cloud (AWS, Twilio Sync) components. We are especially
interested in talking to engineers who build with Python, Rust, and Scala.
However, anyone who loves to see their software manifest real life effects on
the corporeal world, or do predictive analytics on millions of sensor readings
from networked devices, or create a magical and eminently accessible
experience in the homes and communities of our residents and the operations
teams that support them should talk to us.

I'm at scott at dwelo dot com

------
walkerandco
Walker and Company Brands | Full Stack Software Engineer | Palo Alto | Full
Time, Contract-to-Hire | Onsite, Remove |
[http://walkerandcompany.com](http://walkerandcompany.com)

Walker & Company Brands is reinventing the way consumers of color learn about,
purchase and enjoy health and beauty products. We're starting with a focus on
the $50 billion personal care segment. Personal care manufacturers and
traditional retailers are neither building brands nor merchandising
experiences which cater to the uniquely differentiated needs of black, latino
and asian consumers --- three of America's fastest growing and most culturally
influential demographic groups.

We are looking for a mid to senior engineer with preferably Ruby on Rails
experience or equivalent experience developing for the web. You will help
maintain and build new features for: formbeauty.com and getbevel.com. You will
join the engineering team of 4 and company of 30.

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Go

More info/apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/walkerandcompany/a49d498c-3744-4837-b1...](https://jobs.lever.co/walkerandcompany/a49d498c-3744-4837-b1d3-fe902912f3a3)

------
arram
ZeroCater| Director of Engineering | SF- ONSITE | www.zerocater.com

Startup Series B Funding from Cleveland Avenue LLC ($12M)

ZeroCater, a provider of office catering and snacks, is looking to hire an
ambitious Director of Engineering to grow and scale our engineering team as we
move deeper into corporate food programs.

We are seeking someone who enjoys coaching, mentoring and elevating their
engineers and embodies the servant leadership ethos.

This is a chance to build out your team the way you want to build a best in
class engineering org.

Tech:

\- Python, django, git, SQL, CSS, HTML, Javascript

Perks:

-401k match (immediately vests), 10 paid holidays, 3 weeks PTO, 5 days (40hrs sick time), Employer paid health insurance (82% or $50 mo HSA- $100 family), Snacks & catered lunches daily, Team offsites, $100 month towards gym membership, $500 annual learning budget, Dog-friendly office, Commuter benefits, Pick your own equipment, Generous Equity

We can transfer an H1B visa but are not set-up to issue a new one.

Please apply here:
[https://zerocater.com/about/careers/?gh_jid=980527](https://zerocater.com/about/careers/?gh_jid=980527)

Once we hire our Director we will be hiring 5+ engineers

Article on funding: [https://tcrn.ch/2JKETgx](https://tcrn.ch/2JKETgx)

------
rubiquity
Amazon Web Services (AWS) | Software Development Engineer | ONSITE (US/Canada
relocation) | Seattle, WA | Full Time

AWS Mobile is dedicated to helping builders of mobile applications leverage
AWS to build and scale their applications. We've built tools and services for
iOS, Android, and React Native developers that help them provision AWS
services, build their application logic, and test on real devices. We are
bringing the same level of software development automation to mobile
developers that web developers have had for years.

We work closely with our customers to understand their needs and dive deep on
the mobile platforms and their unique build environments, SDKs, etc. to
understand how we can best serve our customers. This is a really exciting and
competitive space and new technologies like React Native are making it even
more interesting.

As a member of AWS Mobile you'll be building web services that help our
customers build, test, and deploy their mobile applications. Our applications
are written using Java, Go, and TypeScript.

Please note that this position is not an entry level SDE position.

I'm the hiring manager for this position so please feel free to reach out with
any questions. If you're interested, my email is rrcb@amazon.com

~~~
abhicrysis
Do you provide visa sponsorship for Canada location?

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE in U.S. OK for some positions.

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 800+ employees (190 are
software engineers). August 2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture
Partners.

We have a number of open positions: \- Senior Perl Software Engineer (Santa
Monica, Austin, or Remote) \- Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica)
\- Big Data Architect (Santa Monica) \- Database Warehouse Architect (Santa
Monica) \- Senior SRE (Big Data) (Santa Monica)

Please check out our careers page, ziprecruiter.com/careers, for all our tech
positions.

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development.

If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

------
gobrana
Doist | Marketing Developer (Full-Stack) | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time |
Remote: [https://doist.com/jobs/#marketing-developer-full-
stack](https://doist.com/jobs/#marketing-developer-full-stack)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

At Doist, we’re always striving to build not only amazing products but also
amazing teams: Teams that innovate and change how productivity tools are made.
Our flagship product is Todoist, a to-do app with over 15 million users
worldwide. Recently we launched our second app Twist which is a mindful team
communication and collaboration app.

These are all remote positions. You'll be free to work from wherever you
please. You can also choose to work from our office in Porto or Barcelona, or
we can get you a dedicated desk at a co-working office near you. :)

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
snaza
CJ Affiliate | [https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev) | Senior Software
Engineer | Full-Time | Westlake Village (Los Angeles), CA and Santa Barbara,
CA | Onsite

We're the leader in affiliate marketing.

* We are dedicated to personal and professional growth for all of our engineers. We send delegations to several conferences each year (Strata, Re:Invent, Defcon, React Rally, etc.), run lunch-and-learns and various working groups, offer personal study time, and foster a culture of teaching.

* We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and dogma-free agile practices

* We enjoy the financial backing of a Fortune 500 business while maintaining the independence, agility, and lack of bureaucracy of a smaller company.

Apply Online:
[https://engineering.cj.com/join](https://engineering.cj.com/join) or on
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=e...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=eng)

or email me at snazarian at cj.com

~~~
2jf0a
One of your recruiters, Anna I think her name was, stood me up on a scheduled
intro call. Is that what others here can expect too?

~~~
fhwrdh
No. Apologies for standing you up. That was certainly a mistake because we're
humans who will, occasionally, make mistakes. If you'd like to get in touch
and talk about it, you can email me at fhenderson@cj.com. We are people who do
our best not to stand people up.

~~~
2jf0a
Actually, lemme take that back and I shouldn't be calling someone out like
that. So bigger apologies there. Thinking back harder now it could have been
understandable.

------
mshahRCS
Royal Circuits | Frontend Designer | Hollister, CA | Contract | REMOTE |
[https://www.RoyalCircuits.com](https://www.RoyalCircuits.com)

We're a printed circuit board manufacturer that specializes in quick turn
prototype orders. We're one of Silicon Valley's best kept secrets – we
manufacture printed circuit boards (PCB’s) for thousands of customers nation-
wide, including engineers at some of the world's biggest tech companies.

You will be working with our dedicated development team to turn design into
reality, so a solid understanding of HTML, CSS, and web-friendly design is
required. Ideal candidates should be strong communicators able to prototype a
design at varying levels of detail and articulate the reasoning behind design
decisions.

We don't have enough design work to hire a designer full-time, but there is
consistent work and we would like to cultivate a long term relationship.

I’m Mihir, Director of Special Projects here at Royal, and a former electrical
engineer at Tesla and Taser. If you’re interested in joining our team, send
your resume to jobs@royalcircuits.com and we’ll get back to you right away!
Please submit a portfolio or body of work with your application.

------
sidhire
Qualia | Software Engineer, San Francisco | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.qualia.com/](https://www.qualia.com/)

At Qualia, we are fundamentally transforming the real estate closing process,
a $40 billion industry historically untouched by modern cloud-based
technology. Our platform brings everyone involved in the closing process –
lenders, realtors, title agents, home buyers and sellers – onto one shared,
secure, mobile system of record. Within a year of launching nationwide, Qualia
processes 5% of monthly U.S. real estate closings and our market share is
growing everyday. We raised a series B in March
([https://www.forbes.com/sites/omribarzilay/2018/03/07/qualia-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/omribarzilay/2018/03/07/qualia-
grabs-33m-series-b-led-by-menlo-ventures-to-simplify-the-home-closing-
process)) and are growing our engineering team rapidly in the coming months.

You can apply at [https://www.qualia.com/jobs](https://www.qualia.com/jobs) or
email me directly at sid at qualia dot com.

------
eric0908
Sysco LABS | Austin, TX | Onsite | Fulltime

Sysco LABS is a technology-focused division within Sysco Foods ($55bil/yr
revenue), dedicated to reimagining foodservice through innovation. An
extension of Sysco’s longstanding commitment to deliver exceptional products
and services to the foodservice industry, Sysco LABS leverages customer and
market intelligence, data-driven insights and agile technology development to
rethink the entire foodservice ecosystem — from farm to table to check. Sysco
LABS’ innovations will improve everything from the ordering process,
inventory, pricing and automation to the in-restaurant customer experience.
Operating with the mindset of a startup and backed by the authoritative
expertise of an industry leader, Sysco LABS’ mission is to enhance the Sysco
customer experience and consistently deliver revenue growth, cost savings and
new innovations through technology.

Any questions, send me an email: eric.adleman@sysco.com

Senior Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BzJxjwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BzJxjwe)

UX Researcher:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cS4Cjwy](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cS4Cjwy)

------
alexjiao
Wego ([https://www.wego.com](https://www.wego.com)) | DevOps Engineer |
Singapore | Full-time | ONSITE, relocation available | VISA support

Hi, I’m a DevOps engineer working at Wego, the leading travel metasearch
engine in the Asia Pacific and Middle East regions. We are looking for DevOps
engineers who aspire to build a world-class infrastructure.

As a member of the team, you will be exposed to all production services and
infrastructure. This allows you to be a major multiplier on Wego’s product
velocity. Our goal is to create a culture of service ownership, deploy
immutably, and remove manual judgments, while automating the entire process to
increase safety and confidence.

Here are some exciting projects that you will be working on:

\- Multi-region deployments and failovers as well as multi-datacenter
replication

\- Intelligent deployment pipelines with automated canary analysis and
rollbacks

\- Uncover systemic weaknesses in our distributed systems via Chaos
Engineering

\- Move our microservices to a container-based infrastructure using Kubernetes

\- Empower our engineers to build and deploy reliably via ChatOps

Tech stack:

\- CI/CD: Ansible, Jenkins, Spinnaker

\- HashiCorp ecosystem: Packer, Terraform

\- Application layer: Java, Ruby, Lua, Kong (Nginx)

\- Distributed systems: Elasticsearch, Redis, Kafka, Zookeeper

\- Infrastructure: Linux, AWS, GCP

If this sounds like fun, please send your résumé to alex at wego.com.

------
darinjm
Sysdig | Container Monitoring & Security |SF,CA | Full-Time | Onsite, flexible

Hiring on Engineering: Backend (Java, GO); Systems (C++); Front-end
(Ember.js/React.js); DevOps/SRE (Linux, AWS)

Sysdig's backend agent sits at the kernel level and gives real-time insights
into the inner workings of containerized IT environments. Sysdig Monitor
combines system and orchestration data to provide enterprise and SaaS
companies unparalleled intelligence about what's going on in their containers
in an easily consumable interface, and Sysdig Secure automatically guards
against anomalous activity in your system.

Snapshot:

\- Founded in 2013, Sysdig is already trusted by some of world's most
prominent companies (300+ enterprise customers): Disney, Comcast, Cisco,
Pixar, Sunrun..)

\- Series C: $53m in total funding to date

\- 120 global employees with HQ in San Francisco and Belgrade

\- Recently announced Suresh Vasudevan as CEO, who previously took Nimble
Storage through a successful IPO and acquisition

\- Founder and CTO Loris Degioanni built and sold Wireshark to Riverbed before
becoming their CTO

We're growing fast and looking to hire engineers who live and breathe their
work, and are interested in the future of container intelligence.

Please send your resume to Darin Matuzic at darin.matuzic@sysdig.com for
consideration.

------
aaronblohowiak
Netflix | Engineering Manager | Los Gatos, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/866318](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/866318)

Our team is most famous for doing regional failovers, but we also own the
distribution of traffic during normal operations as well. If you are an
experienced manager that likes what you've read in the Netflix culture memo,
please reach out.

------
nzeigler
Quorum | Washington, DC | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.quorum.us/careers](https://www.quorum.us/careers)

Named the top D.C. startup to watch in both 2016, 2017, and 2018, Quorum is a
100% bootstrapped startup that enables organizations to launch grassroots
advocacy campaigns, manage stakeholder engagement, and monitor dialogue and
legislation in Washington, Brussels, all 50 states, and thousands of cities
around the country.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum has been featured in over 50 news
outlets and is used by Walmart, Coca-Cola, Apple, the United Nations, and many
other companies, trade associations, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, Swift, and much more. You will be working in an interdisciplinary,
teamwork-oriented environment where you will help build the most powerful
advocacy platform on the market.

Please apply here: [https://grnh.se/4jio2l1](https://grnh.se/4jio2l1). Contact
jobs@quorum.us if you have any questions.

------
barefootsanders
Forever Oceans | Research Engineer, Machine Learning | Kailua-Kona, HI |
ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://www.foreveroceans.com](https://www.foreveroceans.com)

Forever Oceans is looking for an adventurous and technically strong research
engineer to develop cutting edge machine learning solutions for the marine
aquaculture industry. Successful candidates will be self-motivated individuals
with strong background in one or more of the following areas: computer vision,
image processing, machine learning, and artificial intelligence.

About Us: Forever Oceans aspires to be the world leader in end-to-end
sustainable offshore aquaculture solutions. Formed from a spinout of defense
giant Lockheed Martin Corporation, Forever Oceans combines advanced technology
and biology to build modular, environmentally friendly offshore fish farms.
Our approach will ensure that delicious, sustainable seafood will be available
for worldwide consumption today and for future generations.

You can email us at careers@foreveroceans.com or check out all of our openings
at
[https://www.foreveroceans.com/careers](https://www.foreveroceans.com/careers)

------
meredydd
Anvil | Cambridge, UK (London OK) | Onsite, Full-time/Part-time/Flexible |
[https://anvil.works/jobs](https://anvil.works/jobs)

Anvil is a platform for building full-stack web apps with nothing but Python.
We’re looking for a developer with good communications skills to help people
build awesome things with Anvil.

In our last HN thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16728706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16728706)),
we were called "super cool", "absolutely amazing", and "[what] we've all been
waiting for". Check out our six-minute demo; I promise you it’s worth it:
[https://anvil.works/#about](https://anvil.works/#about)

We're bootstrapped and profitable, with customers ranging from individuals to
huge tech companies. We’re friendly, open, and have good work-life balance -
and we want to stay that way.

My email is in my profile, or you can drop us a line at
recruitment@anvil.works. More details at
[https://anvil.works/jobs](https://anvil.works/jobs)

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~30-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, JavaScript, Go, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift,
and we have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more. We've recently had some great
additions to our team, including Gaurav Kataria, former Head of Data Science
and Growth at Google Cloud: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/from-google-
entelo-gaurav-kat...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/from-google-entelo-
gaurav-kataria)

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks. Join us as we continue to grow very quickly and discover
new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and engineering to provide value
to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Infrastructure Engineer

* Lead QA Automation Engineer

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior Data Engineer

* Senior Fullstack Engineer

* Chief Information Security Officer

* Product Manager

* Senior Product Manager

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email us directly at careers at entelo dot com.

------
hinting
Remix | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.remix.com](https://www.remix.com)

The zip code you’re born in continues to be one of the strongest predictors of
your economic mobility. Our team aims to build a more equitable world by
expanding access within it. Remix is the first platform for transit and city
planning, helping 275+ cities around the world design transit networks
quickly, collaboratively, and clearly.

\- Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf26a5?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c3ee4?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

Tech Stack: Our main app is a Ruby on Rails API, with a Postgres and PostGIS
database and a front-end built using React.js. It’s hosted in Heroku. We also
have a variety of services built in Python that are hosted on AWS.

------
peterleiser
Streetline | Software Engineer | San Mateo, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

We tell drivers (through iOS, Android, APIs) where to find an open available
parking spot in real time by applying machine learning to data from our own
wireless vehicle sensors, cameras, and other physical and soft data sources.
We also provide full parking analytics (occupancy percentages, duration of
stay, turnover, etc) to cities, corporate campuses, universities and others
hour by hour and block by block.

We're hiring! You will use Full-Stack Ruby on Rails, DevOps, and GIS skills to
expand our tools, web apps, analytics, and APIs. Full description here:
[https://www.streetline.com/2017/12/15/ruby-rails-
developer](https://www.streetline.com/2017/12/15/ruby-rails-developer)

We want to make cities smarter, get more cars off the road and people out of
their cars faster, help them find cheaper parking, and prevent parking
tickets. And do the same thing for autonomous vehicles as they evolve to
become our new robotic overlords.

We've generated over half a billion parking events from Streetline wireless
vehicle sensors deployed in streets, parking lots, and parking garages that
are continuously streaming data to us from all over the country. We are a real
"thing" in the Internet of Things, not IoT marketecture. If you're excited
about wireless sensors that live in streets and get run over by cars all day
long, and ruggedized embedded systems that live on lamp posts, then you need
to join with us and become part of the IoT parking nerd collective!

You can email me at streetline.com, with account name peter

------
CloverNetwork
Clover Network |Software Engineers | Sunnyvale, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.clover.com/careers/all](https://www.clover.com/careers/all)

Clover is a cloud-based POS company that helps merchants ranging from small-
medium sized companies to large enterprise clients process payments and
provide streamlined, holistic business solutions. We build our own hardware
and native Android applications, and also have an App Market for third-party
apps as part of our ecosystem.

Come join our team of talented engineers!

Positions we are hiring for:

Payments Engineer: [https://www.clover.com/job-
post?gh_jid=538380](https://www.clover.com/job-post?gh_jid=538380)

Android Application Engineer: [https://www.clover.com/job-
post?gh_jid=545726](https://www.clover.com/job-post?gh_jid=545726)

Software Development Engineer- Test: [https://www.clover.com/job-
post?gh_jid=776233](https://www.clover.com/job-post?gh_jid=776233)

Software Engineer - Server Infrastructure: [https://www.clover.com/job-
post?gh_jid=539667](https://www.clover.com/job-post?gh_jid=539667)

Software Engineer - Server Applications: [https://www.clover.com/job-
post?gh_jid=542865](https://www.clover.com/job-post?gh_jid=542865)

Apply directly on our career's page and feel free to follow-up by emailing
jobs@clover.com

------
tynany
The Trade Desk | Senior Network Engineer | Full Time | North America | Remote
or 1 of 11 offices in North America Join a team on the ground floor of
establishing a global network that handles 8million+ queries per second,
across both traditional bare metal data centers and cloud environments.

What we are looking for in one line:

* A senior network engineer who wants to work at a global scale, leveraging code and automation to deploy, configure and maintain the network.

If this has you interested, please see the job posting for more information -
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-
us/position?gh_jid=733315](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-
us/position?gh_jid=733315).

Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 5million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge data sets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture (We're very proud of our top rating on Glassdoor)

* Top-tier benefits

If you're interested, please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-
us/position?gh_jid=733315](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-
us/position?gh_jid=733315)

------
benjisg
Seed (YC W15) | Backend Engineers | Full Time | REMOTE (US Only) |
[https://seed.co/](https://seed.co/)

We’re taking on the challenge of modernizing small business banking. We build
beautiful, easy-to-use tools for banking, invoicing, expense tracking, and
more, so our members can focus on helping their businesses thrive. Those tools
also need to integrate smoothly with often-antiquated banking systems, and be
bank-level secure. It’s a huge challenge, but one we enjoy tackling every day.
Our customers love us, and we're just getting started.

As part of the Backend Engineering team you'd be building the core of
platform, with no shortage of tough problems.

Tech Stack: Golang, Docker, AWS, Terraform & Packer for Ops.

We are a fully remote team and constantly use Slack/Zoom/Github to keep in
touch.

Process:

Phone intro, HW problem & review, technical interview with the team (either
onsite in Portland/San Fran or remote), decision. We strive to complete this
process within a few weeks if a candidates schedule permits.

Apply: [https://seed.co/jobs/](https://seed.co/jobs/)

Feel free to reach out to me at benji at seed.co if you have any questions.

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | Full-Time, ONSITE |
[https://mabl.com](https://mabl.com)

Redefine the software testing space by joining our growing team at Downtown
Crossing. mabl seeks to provide automatic testing of web applications using
advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the tedious and fragile UI testing of
yore.

We’re a 100% serverless operation build on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. Presently in public beta, our
biggest challenge is keeping up with our clamoring customers’ feature
requests.

We’re looking for senior backend engineers familiar with the following (or
similar) tech:

\- NoSQL persistence stores - DataStore/Firebase/S3/Redis

\- Managed scaling services -AppEngine/Cloud Functions

\- Container orchestration - Kubernetes/Helm/Docker/GKE

\- Streaming Pipelines - Apache Beam/DataFlow/Pubsub

\- CI/CD Tools - e.g. Jenkins/X/Codeship

\- Browsers/Extensions - knowledge of what makes browsers tick is a plus

Our stack is built with Java, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions, joe @ mabl.com, and checkout or careers
site [1]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://www.mabl.com/careers](https://www.mabl.com/careers)

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (on Rails)
      • ES6+
      • React / Redux
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch
      • Memcached / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
digidel0
Deloitte Digital Belgium | Full-time | ONSITE | Zaventem

Deloitte Digital is a part of our Consulting Practice in Deloitte, a world
leading professional services firm. We focus on digital transformation. Our
approach is to start from the customer or the user needs, convert them into
concepts, design tangible prototypes, and finally develop and implement
concrete solutions.

We are hiring for the following positions:

 _Strategy Consultant, CRM Consultant, UX Designer, Salesforce Consultant,
Manager, Salesforce Technical Lead, Marketing & Content Consultant (Adobe
Marketing Cloud), E-commerce Consultant, Front-End Developer, Mobile
Developer, Full-Stack Developer, Back-End Developer, Platform Developer,
NetSuite Cloud ERP Consultant, Cloud ERP Consultant, CRM Manager, Solutions
Architect_

At Deloitte Digital, you'll have:

    
    
      - A challenging, innovating environment where personal development and growth are encouraged.
      - Opportunities for learning where needed.
      - An attractive and competitive salary with fringe benefits.
    

Interested in joining us? Email me at mcreyf[at]deloitte[dot]com. I'll provide
you with a full job description including role, responsibilities and
profile/requirements.

------
SarahAnne02
Rainforest | San Francisco (HQ) and Remote | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.rainforestqa.com](https://www.rainforestqa.com)

Rainforest combines a massive crowd of human testers with algorithmic
management and VMs to execute web and mobile regression testing for continuous
deployment. The best dev teams from companies like Intuit, Consumer Affairs,
Oracle, and IBM use Rainforest’s platform and API to execute and scale their
QA activities more effectively.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest](https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Science Generalist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/e7eab367-cae8-4e7b-8642-e7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/e7eab367-cae8-4e7b-8642-e7b66c4c00bb?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Operations Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e0165c0206?ref=keyvalues)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/6c8be2c4-b5b8-45c7-a274-f09...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/6c8be2c4-b5b8-45c7-a274-f09a67f93b91?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Ruby, Rails, Grape, Go, Redis, Postgres, QueueClassic, GraphQL,
React with redux, KVM, Puppet, Heroku, AWS

Thanks! Sarah

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Software Engineer | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) |
Onsite Only | [http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 18 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design a plus.

* Frontend Web Developer: HTML/CSS/JS. Django-rest-framework and React.

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

~~~
pc86
What is the salary band for the senior .NET role?

------
turko
Platterz | Front and Backend Developers | Toronto | Competitive Salary &
Benefits | Onsite | Visa | www.platterz.ca Platterz is on a mission to make
offices across North America more human by simplifying the process of ordering
catered food, and encouraging teams to gather around and enjoy a good meal.
Our platform makes it easy to view menus from hundreds of local caterers and
restaurants, customize a meal to your team’s dietary restrictions and
preferences, and place an order for any occasion. We’re looking for front and
backend developers with experience using Heroku, NodeJS, Postgres, Rails,
Angular 4 & Typescript, Sass, Github, and Git.

Our office is dynamic, supportive, and - if we’re honest - a lot of fun.
Here’s a testimony from one of our actual developers:

“Coming into work every day is a pleasure. Spending time with coworkers.. I’m
really interested in my work… I really couldn’t be more effusive about the
quality of the environment… And the fact that I’m able to work on projects
that I’m passionate about….”

So maybe we aren’t the most articulate - but you get it. If you value working
in an intellectually stimulating environment, with lots of opportunities for
growth (and free food), this might be the place for you. Our company ethos is
focussed around making sure that employees get treated like human beings - so
our approach to things like flex time, and encouraging and celebrating each
team member’s personal achievements (in and out of the office) reflects that.

If you’re interested in learning more about our hiring process, check out the
listings here:
[https://www.platterz.ca/c/careers/](https://www.platterz.ca/c/careers/).

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, Vancouver BC, or Berlin | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://alloy.ai](https://alloy.ai)

Alloy is a supply chain platform that connects manufacturers, suppliers,
distributors, and retailers, giving businesses end-to-end visibility with fast
and actionable insights, across the entire organization. With Alloy, brands
can track products down to the store shelf, optimize purchase orders to
prevent out of stocks, and respond quickly to consumer demand. Manufacturing
is alerted when inventory of a raw material falls below target at any
facility, or when downstream demand exceeds forecast. Fulfillment teams can
track shipments and lead times to improve service levels. Alloy continuously
makes recommendations so that the right products are in the right places, at
the right time.

Engineers at Alloy are tasked with solving the interesting and difficult
problems that supply chain data presents, while making it all seem simple and
easy to the user. Whether you enjoy building data pipelines that process
billions of data points per day, digging into the math of forecasting and
replenishment models, or creating intuitive frontend apps, there is no
shortage challenging and rewarding things to work on.

Our stack: Google Cloud Platform, Postgres, Redis, Python, modern Java, React.

We have rapidly growing revenue and large contracts from some of the world’s
most recognisable brands. HQ is in SF, with small outposts in Vancouver and
Berlin. We’re hiring engineers and for various other roles - if the problem
sounds interesting, I’d love to tell you more.
[https://alloy.ai/careers](https://alloy.ai/careers) \- mention HN in your
application

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written
tests, Cultural Interview, Social Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: ijoshua[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

~~~
RandomCSGeek
The ordering for interview process seems to be wrong, or is it an unordered
list?

Also, I'd like to know what "Social Economic Justice Round" is. Is it a round
where you preferably hire people belonging to socially and economically
backward classes, and only hire otherwise if no people from aforementioned
categories are available?

~~~
sidcool
The ordering is an accurate picture of the procedure. Usually the Culture and
Leadership rounds are merged.

The Social Economic Justice round is around how well aware is the individual
of injustices taking place and what are their opinions. ThoughtWorkers are
highly opinionated people, especially politically. This round helps us gauge
the level of awareness the individual has.

Many people in past have voiced their hesitation in this round, but almost all
are quite impressed at the end of it.

------
jarvisj
Nammu21 | Full Time Front End | NY, Remote (US) LegalTech/FinTech Platform

Who we are Ambitious, dynamic start up team led by industry and domain experts
developing a Platform focused on digitizing key products in investment banking
focused on developing and delivering solutions that will dramatically innovate
certain financial and trading ecosystems. We are not looking to do the easy
stuff – what we are doing is really hard and our team is creating new systems
and looking to do the things that have not yet been done. Its solving those
harder problem that will bring the most value to our clients We are operating
in stealth mode but talking to all the critical stakeholders in the ecosystem
to develop collaborative partnerships.

What we need Front end developers, including a front end lead, to work closely
with our product team, design team and back end AI team. Communication skills
are critical as is a can-do, fearless attitude. What we are doing is
innovative so thinking creatively and collaborating with the teams “collective
brain” is key - as is the skill, experience and determination to then convert
that innovation into reality. This is full -time and there are periods of very
intense activity but also periods of “creative week” where there is time to
assess the development and focus on features and designs. Experience must
include Vue and Vuex, SCSS, Bootstrap 4. Familiarity with Node, D3, Webpack,
and Python are also strongly preferred. We are a remote team but have a strong
preference for NY, Boston or Colorado (Boulder/Denver) but for the right fit
we would consider other locations in the US as well. The role reports directly
to the CTO. Once initial interest is established, an NDA will be required.

Please send qualifications, resume to resume @ nammu21.com

------
abgriff
SingleOps | Fullstack Engineer | Atlanta, GA | REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://singleops.com/careers/](https://singleops.com/careers/) SingleOps is
a rapidly growing, Atlanta based, SaaS platform for mobile field workforces
like tree care services, landscaping, pest control, healthcare — anyone who
regularly coordinates employees in the field. The platform combines estimates,
scheduling, time tracking, CRM, invoicing, and QuickBooks syncing with a
mobile-first interface for teams on the go. Think of it as a cloud-ERP
solution like NetSuite, but much easier to use and geared towards field
service companies.

We've found or niche in the Green space and are looking to scale and double
our entire team this year. We use a Ruby on Rails stack, and this year we're
transitioning to React.

We're looking for a Fullstack Web Application Engineer, as well as other
sales, marketing and customer success positions. You can fill out the form at
[https://singleops.com/careers/](https://singleops.com/careers/) or email me
directly at adam@singleops.com

------
lytedev
Mixon Hill Inc. | Full Stack Web Developer (MVC), Software/Systems Engineer(s)
| ONSITE (Only) Kansas City (Overland Park) Full-time

We're a small team (~6 developers, 15ish total) working in the transportation
space with connected vehicles. We are looking to expand our clientele. Our
office is currently undergoing renovations in preparation for expansion.

We have three primary "projects". One is the web applications (built with
Knockout and MVC, but looking into more modern frontend stacks such as Vue.js)
which enables clients to view and manage the data collected by field devices
and mobile devices attached to vehicles. This data (and more collected from
various other sources) passes through a number of services that transform it
into data consumable by the client-facing web applications.

On the frontend, we currently have jQuery/Knockout connected to an MVC backend
which pulls data from a SQL database. On the device side of things, we
leverage Kura, an open-source, OSGi-based framework for IoT and connected
applications and use a highly modular custom framework for various devices'
configurations. While most employees focus on one side or the other, there is
a ton of hopping around, as needed, so there are all kinds of really neat ways
to learn and get your hands dirty.

We're experimenting with modern technologies as well, including Docker for
some of our new deployments and we just transitioned to a very cool
datacenter. We also have ultrawide monitors. ;)

We're looking to perhaps double the size of both development teams. If any of
this sounds interesting to you or you have further questions, please don't
hesitate to email me! daniel.flanagan@mixonhill.com

------
goparman
Data Theorem | Security, Software Engineering | Palo Alto, CA, USA | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME

Data Theorem scans & secures mobile applications. We have built a technology
to automatically scan and detect security and privacy issues in mobile Apps
(Android, iOS, Windows Phone). We work with large and small companies within
various industries (financial, tech, healthcare, etc.) and help them make
their Apps more secure. Primary languages are
Python/JavaScript(React)/Java(Android). Any Reverse Engineering skills are a
plus, background in Security is not required.

For more detailed positions please visit:

* Frontend(React) [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/RedMgx](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/RedMgx)

* Python [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/x4L7E](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/x4L7E)

* Android RE [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/7eBqek](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/7eBqek)

If interested, please apply at jobs@datatheorem.com with Resume

------
cecilial
Eden | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.eden.io](https://www.eden.io)

Eden is the full-stack solution for office management. Our mission is to
empower each client and Eden Wizard to do the best work of her or his life.
Our services include office cleaning, supply stocking, IT support, handyman
services, and taskers. Each Eden client has a dedicated account lead to ensure
an insanely great experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/eden](https://www.keyvalues.com/eden)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850957?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850957?ref=keyvalues#.Wm63PJM-e3U)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850953?ref=keyvalue...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eden18/jobs/850953?ref=keyvalues#.Wm63PZM-e3U)

------
phantomathkg
Accedo | Multiple Positions | Hong Kong & Other Locations | ONSITE, FULLTIME,
VISA | [https://www.accedo.tv/careers/](https://www.accedo.tv/careers/)

Accedo is the trusted video experience transformation pioneer, improving the
lives of video consumers by the hundreds of millions.

We are looking for talented individuals to join us and develop our core
services and framework, or deliver bespoke online video solutions to our
customers.

Accedo Studio, our core service, is a dynamic UX management platform that
allows our customers to manage a full suite of apps on mobile, web, TV and
set-top boxes.

Accedo Build, our application development framework, provides the foundation
for building video applications across all the platforms supported by Accedo
Studio.

If you would like to challenge yourself and deliver software that transforms
the video experience of millions of people, come and join us!

I am a Senior Software Engineer in the Products and Solutions team in Hong
Kong and would be able to answer any questions you may have about the
position. You can email me directly at thomas.wong[at]accedo.tv. To apply, and
for further information, please visit
[https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/20849/](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/20849/).

Alternatively, if you are interested in any other positions listed on our
careers page
([https://www.accedo.tv/careers/](https://www.accedo.tv/careers/)), feel free
to email the hiring manager for the relevant position.

Thank you.

------
rbrightme
Care/of | NYC | Full-Time | ONSITE

Care/of is a health and wellness brand based in New York City. We provide
honest guidance to help you personalize a pack of vitamins & supplements
that's right for you, and send them to you in convenient daily packs. We
produce our own line of supplements from the best quality ingredients, sourced
from around the globe.

The company was founded in 2016 and closed its most recent round of funding in
August 2017 with a $13.9M Series A lead by Goodwater Capital.

Crunchbase: [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/care-
of](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/care-of)

Open Roles:

\- Mobile Engineer [https://grnh.se/iamfmqt01](https://grnh.se/iamfmqt01)

\- Frontend Engineer [https://grnh.se/k2v74c2v1](https://grnh.se/k2v74c2v1)

\- Backend Engineer [https://grnh.se/8g6we6171](https://grnh.se/8g6we6171)

Our Stack: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, React, Redux, React Native, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Amazon API Gateway, AWS Lambda, Amazon DynamoDB, Amazon
Kinesis, Amazon Redshift

------
aarongray
Fleetio | Senior iOS / Android Software Engineer | Full-time REMOTE or ONSITE
at HQ in Birmingham, AL | [https://www.fleetio.com/](https://www.fleetio.com/)

Fleetio is a modern software platform that helps thousands of organizations
around the world manage a fleet of vehicles. Transportation technology is a
hot market and we’re leading the charge, with raving fans and new customers
signing up every day. Our engineering team is relatively small, full of
senior-level developers who love their craft. You'll be joining a tight-knit
team that's used to moving fast and taking on responsibility. That said, we
have lives outside work, and we know you do too. We are a family-friendly
company that is still young enough for you to get a nice slice of equity but
old enough to be a stable and healthy place to work.

Tech Stack: ruby, rails, angular, postgres, heroku, redis

Perks: competitive pay, meaningful company equity, strong remote working
culture, professional development budget

Apply:
[https://fleetio.workable.com/j/73EC2149DA](https://fleetio.workable.com/j/73EC2149DA)

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site

Okta is a company which provides secure connections between the people and
technology. We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some
extremely big problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making
customers—and each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
coffutt
Blispay | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE | blispay.com

Blispay is a financial technology startup backed by FirstMark Capital, NEA,
Accomplice and Founder Collective. Our first product is an everyday credit &
financing solution that customers deserve and merchants need. Our founding
team consists of experienced industry veterans from companies including Bill
Me Later, PayPal, Bank of America, MBNA, Microsoft & Zynga.

As software engineer at Blispay, you'll be designing, building, and
maintaining the software infrastructure and services that power Blispay. This
position requires a passion for desigining elegant, scalable solutions to
complex business and technical problems. The role is a full-time position,
based in Baltimore, MD.

You Will

* Work collaboratively with product owners, designers, and other engineers to design and build features that users want.

* Design and build fault tolerant, highly available, scalable systems.

* Troubleshoot and diagnose system failures and recommend solutions.

Requirements

* Experience designing back-end software systems and services.

* Experience writing production code in a common server side language (we use Java).

* Experience with distributed, asynchronous, message driven systems a plus.

* Experience with batch processing and ETL systems a plus.

* Experience with common data modeling, machine learning, and analytics practices and techniques a plus.

Apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com](https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com)

------
mailbackwards
The Texas Tribune | Software Engineer | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full-time |
texastribune.org

The Texas Tribune is a leading nonprofit, nonpartisan digital news
organization. We are seeking a software developer who will work full time out
of our downtown Austin newsroom to refine the story-building process and
membership experience.

In this role you will build and improve on our core website, newsroom tools
and technologies, as well as advising directly on tech solutions for other
departments; communication and collaboration skills are crucial.

We use modern tools including Django, React, Webpack, and Docker. We highly
value expertise (whether you lean front-end, back-end, design, or ops) but we
don't expect you to know all of our tools when you walk in the door.

Benefits include transit and cell phone stipends; medical/vision/dental
insurance; a modest 401K match; paid time off plus 11 paid holidays; support
for professional training and industry conferences; and more.

For more information please visit:
[https://www.texastribune.org/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.texastribune.org/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
pmaddi
VipVR | iOS Engineer | FULL-TIME | New York, NY | REMOTE ok, NYC preferred

VipVR is looking to enhance the music industry by giving artists a way to
personally connect with their fans, while incentivizing and rewarding online
engagement. Our team is made up of music industry veterans and former McKinsey
consultants, with combined experience managing 10+ successful music artists
and advising 10+ fast-growing startups.

We’re currently building out our engineering team, led by a former Facebook
engineer and entrepreneur, and are looking for a strong iOS developer to join
us in our mission. This role is for experienced developers who can build a
user interface on iOS and be responsible for a fully finished product.

You will:

\- Define and implement engineering goals for iOS development

\- Build a high-quality native iOS app

\- Iterate efficiently on designs and features that increase engagement with
users

About you:

\- 2+ years of experience developing for the iOS platform

\- Design and UX expertise

\- Strong communication skills

\- Experience with Apple's Approval & Distribution process

\- Experience in a fast-paced startup environment preferred

\- Excellent iOS development skills, and commitment to engineering principles

\- Ability to architect engineering projects

\- Passion for building quality gamified communication apps

\- Can work well in a small team environment and is self-motivated

Apply: Email pranav@vipvrapp.com

~~~
Shubham345
Hello,

I have Immense experience in working on applications that run on all iOS
devices and versions including iPhone, iPad, and iPod. Also, I have worked on
Android apps as well.

And I have quite experience to build Business Apps where Apps directly
communicate with a server via API(web service) functions.

As far as concern for the quality I already gave my best to the previous
clients so you will be one of them as well.

Please find below the queries-

Query 1. When artists will sign up in the app then would you like to send
notification to the admin and then admin will approve or reject that
particular artist?

Query 2. As you can see in the other apps, users can book a scheduling, are
you expecting the same kind of functionality in your app as well?

Query 3. How would you like to communicate between users/fans and artists like
through real time messaging?

Thanks.

------
yuugu
Blitz Esports |
[https://blitzesports.com/desktop](https://blitzesports.com/desktop) | Full
time | Berkeley, CA | Onsite only, relocation offered

We're hiring frontend (React) engineers to help build dope products for
gamers.

Blitz Esports is a 11 person esports tech & media startup (backed by YC,
Greylock, KPCB) based in both Los Angeles and in Berkeley. We're looking
specifically for 1-2 more engineers to join our engineering team in Berkeley,
where we're developing a desktop companion app that uses computer vision,
data-driven insights, and expert-crafted content to help gamers make better
in-game decisions. Think of it like an "automated friend" that sits next to
you that tells you what you need to do to win/get better. The games we're
currently focus on are League of Legends, Overwatch, and CS:GO. On a weekly
basis, over 500k games are played on the Blitz companion app already.

More details on the position here: [https://bltz.gg/hiring-
frontend](https://bltz.gg/hiring-frontend)

If interested, please email jobs@blitzesports.com.

------
bitfarmproject
MNETY | FRONT-END DEVELOPER | Eastern Europe / Remote | Competitive Payment

Mnety is a Swiss Fintech company which was just incorporated that serves major
banks in Europe with a unique derivatives trading platform software in the
investment banking space.

SKILLSET WE ARE SEARCHING FOR:

\- Excellent communication and interpersonal skills

\- University degree in software development

\- Proven work experience

\- Self-driving work spirit

FRONT-END DEVELOPER

\- AngularJS [required]

\- REST-Service [required]

\- HTML5 [required]

\- CSS [optional]

\- Build-Processes [optional]

\- i18 [optional]

We are looking forward to receiving your application under hiring@mnety.com

------
trakstar_jobs
Trakstar ([https://www.trakstar.com](https://www.trakstar.com)) | Front-end
Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE

Trakstar is looking for an experienced and versatile front-end developer to
join us and become our in-house React expert in Seattle. We make performance
reviews meaningful for employees, managers, and HR administrators around the
world. Our rapidly growing customer base consists of over 135k users and 1,200
organizations.

Our stack: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Backbone, jQuery, JavaScript, HTML, CSS.
Looking to modernize our front-end work with React. We utilize Resque/Redis
for background jobs, have an automated feature test suite driven by Capybara
and PhantomJS on Circle CI, and run our own ops with AWS + Chef.

To apply, visit:

[https://trakstar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fuud?source=hacker...](https://trakstar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fuud?source=hackernews)

Full-stack opening, too!

[https://trakstar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fqvh?source=hacker...](https://trakstar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fqvh?source=hackernews)

------
estsauver
Apollo Agriculture
([https://apolloagriculture.com/](https://apolloagriculture.com/)) | Backend
Software Engineer | Amsterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Apollo Agriculture is using satellite data to help bring modern farming to the
worlds poorest farmers. Millions of farmers globally don't have access to the
basic farm tools the rest of the world depends on for food production, good
seed and fertilizer. We sell these proven agricultural tools on credit, and
use satellite data and ML to figure out who we can lend to profitably.

We use Scala, Python/NumPy/SciPy (for science/ML), android and are heavy
postgres users. We're building great software for places with low reliability
networks and harsh environmental conditions. We're getting ready to support a
broad, fast rollout of a pesticide loan to counteract Fall Armyworm in rural
Kenya. A new past in the region that's, armyworm has previously devestated
crops wherever it's gone and our loan might be the only way huge numbers of
farmers can afford to save their crops.

To apply, send me an email at earl@apolloagriculture.com

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

I’ve been here a year and a half and love it so far! We’re a modern background
checks, focused on building a fairer future for applicants. growing and
profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay Area :) great engineering
centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 170+ ppl, 40+ eng.

Just raised $100mm series C.
[https://bit.ly/series-c](https://bit.ly/series-c)

\--

3+ years relevant work experience

Engineering

[https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack](https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack)

[https://bit.ly/eng-manager](https://bit.ly/eng-manager)

[https://bit.ly/eng-data-1](https://bit.ly/eng-data-1)

Product

[https://bit.ly/senior-pm](https://bit.ly/senior-pm) (5+ years exp)

[https://bit.ly/prod-manager-1](https://bit.ly/prod-manager-1)

[https://bit.ly/prod-product-designer](https://bit.ly/prod-product-designer)

All other jobs

[https://bit.ly/all-the-jobs](https://bit.ly/all-the-jobs)

------
crummy
Sauce Labs (www.saucelabs.com) | Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Customer
Support, more | SF, Berlin, Vancouver | Full time, onsite usually

Sauce Labs has the best cloud testing platform in the world - browsers,
emulators/simulators, and real devices. We work hard to ensure customers big
and small can run automated tests on a wide array of platforms, or dig into
the details on test failures with manual tests.

I've worked at Sauce Labs for 1.5 years in the real device department in
Berlin. The company pays well, provides great benefits, and even flies us out
to the SF HQ once a year for a team kickoff event. Our challenges involve
solving problems few other people are aware of - how do you get into the guts
of Android and iOS to provide video and remote control reliably across many
devices, and keep that working when the next iOS or Android OS comes out?
We're also scaling to meet the demands of large customers who want to run more
and more tests on every build.

I'd be happy to answer questions about the environment here, or the work
itself.

All postings: [https://grnh.se/ex5dth1](https://grnh.se/ex5dth1)

------
gossnj
Superpedestrian | Cambridge/Boston, MA | full time, onsite

We're looking for several software engineers. Come help make cycling a
compelling and fun alternative to your car! We’re working on a variety of
software products to support the Copenhagen Wheel (check us out at
[https://superpedestrian.com](https://superpedestrian.com)) and making riding
more fun!

Positions:

\- _iOS duo - Junior Engineers._ We want you to apply as a team! If you've
already worked with someone you like, this is a great opportunity. We will be
prioritizing candidates who introduce us to another candidate who they work
and communicate well with. We will be interviewing you together! This
interview process will include joint coding exercise for you to show off your
abilities as a team, as well as technical chats with our engineers here to
show off your skills individually. Apply here:
[http://bit.ly/2FUu0q3](http://bit.ly/2FUu0q3)

\- _Senior Full-stack Developer_ : Apply here -
[http://bit.ly/2wnAIFx](http://bit.ly/2wnAIFx)

\- _Senior iOS Software Engineer_ : Apply here -
[http://bit.ly/2ryUGbJ](http://bit.ly/2ryUGbJ)

\- _IT Associate_ : Apply here -
[http://bit.ly/2KI0Uhc](http://bit.ly/2KI0Uhc)

\- Other positions here
[https://superpedestrian.com/careers](https://superpedestrian.com/careers)

Feel free to send me any questions directly (goss at superpedestrian).

------
ryanrende
ActionIQ | Software Engineers | NYC | www.actioniq.com

Startup Series B Funding from Andreessen Horowitz ($30M) & Sequoia ($15M)

ActionIQ is an NYC based enterprise startup focused on transforming the
traditional database stack and redefining how it is built and used. We focus
on leveraging rich behavioral data to provide teams with more powerful
actionable insights. This is a super complex and technical problem. It also
requires a beautiful and intuitive UI to obscure away the complexity and
enable enterprises to fully utilize all the data they have on their customers.

We are a very deep technology company looking for engineers across the stack,
including:

\- Sr. Frontend Engineer \- Fullstack Engineer \- Lead Cloud Architect / SRE /
DevOps \- Forward Deployed Engineer

Tech:

\- Scala, JavaScript, TypeScript, Immutable.js, React, Play Framework, Thrift,
AWS and more.

Culture:

\- Team outings \- Weekly team lunches \- Yearly retreat \- Plenty of vacation
\- Comfortable office

If you're interested in learning more, email ryan.rende@actioniq.com or apply
online at [http://bit.ly/2E1R8Th](http://bit.ly/2E1R8Th)

Engineering Philosophy - [http://bit.ly/2EaXiEU](http://bit.ly/2EaXiEU)
TechCrunch - [http://tcrn.ch/2z1tFTh
Andreessen](http://tcrn.ch/2z1tFTh Andreessen) Press -
[https://a16z.com/2017/10/23/actioniq/](https://a16z.com/2017/10/23/actioniq/)

------
bobby-mansoor
TyreConnect | Perth, Australia |.NET Developer | Full-Time | ONSITE

About the business;

TyreConnect is Australia's fastest-growing tyre industry solution-provider,
and our vision is hassle-free tyre replacement. TyreConnect offers a
comprehensive selection of tyres online, competitive pricing and rapid
delivery so as a retailer, mechanic or service manager, our clients can focus
on getting the right tyre for their customer.

About the role;

Due to our rapid growth we are looking to add another experienced full-time
.NET developer to our team. As TyreConnect is tech-driven company, IT is our
core and primary focus which means we have plenty of funding for new projects,
modern equipment and we are always staying ahead of the curve with the latest
tools and technologies!

Our Stack & What We Are Looking For;

C# | .NET Core 2.0 | React/NodeJS | Cloud/Azure | Web API | Microservices |
Visual Studio 2017 | Git | TDD/Unit Testing | SQL Server/Document DB/Power BI
| CI/CD | Agile development environment

Apply here
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/36079077](https://www.seek.com.au/job/36079077)
or drop me an email at bobby@tyreconnect.com au

------
hrsdevelopment
Health Recovery Solutions | Software Engineer, Front End, Data Science |
Jersey City, NJ | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.healthrecoverysolutions.com/](https://www.healthrecoverysolutions.com/)

Our marketing team says it better than me:

Health Recovery Solutions (HRS) supplies leading home care agencies with the
most advanced remote monitoring platform focused on changing patient behavior
to reduce readmissions and improve clinical outcomes. HRS' disease-specific
engagement kits are customized with educational video, care plans, medication
reminders while integrated with Bluetooth peripherals to engage patients. For
clinicians, HRS' software allows for the management of high-risk patients and
provides seamless communication with them through video chat, wound imaging
and text messaging. For family members and caregivers, HRS' software gives
them the ability to be fully involved in their family member's care and well-
being.

We're a startup that builds tele-health, remote patient monitor, software. Our
stack is mainly Java, PHP, and Python (my doing).

Contact me: jkatz@healthrecoverysolutions.com

~~~
darshitpp
Are you open to sponsoring a Visa?

------
siddgoyal77
Nivi | [https://www.nivi.io/](https://www.nivi.io/) | Senior Technical
Architect | Boston | Onsite

Nivi is a digital health company whose mission is to provide people in
emerging markets with access to timely, trusted, and confidential information
on health services through a conversational chat interface. We are scaling
throughout Kenya and establishing operations in India. We’re looking for a
creative and passionate architect who has the proven ability to architect and
build consumer facing products that are able to scale to support millions of
users. This is a unique opportunity to take on a senior engineering role at an
early stage startup and work with the leadership team in shaping the technical
direction of the product. You will be working directly with Nivi’s CEO, who
has served as CTO of TinyURL and has multiple exits from previous startups, to
design, build, and maintain a product that can scale to millions of users.

Apply here:
[https://nivi.workable.com/j/73D628E4C0](https://nivi.workable.com/j/73D628E4C0)

------
Runtastic
Runtastic | Full-Stack Web Engineer | Linz, Austria | ONSITE, VISA
[https://runtastic.jobbase.io/job/vsikey5z](https://runtastic.jobbase.io/job/vsikey5z)

YOUR MISSION

Engage millions of users to use our products on a regular basis by providing
the tools to approach them via push notifications, emails and in-app messages.
As a Full-Stack Web Engineer you will:

-Develop and maintain internal web-based tools that help the operation and automation of campaigns, message creation and analytics

-Implement and integrate backend services that can be universally used across messaging use cases (e.g. social network activities or workout reminders)

-Build email and in-app message creatives and templates to provide improved user experiences

-Work closely together with our campaign managers, product squads and our external partners (e.g. Emarsys, etc.)

YOUR PROFILE

-At least 2 years of experience with full-stack development

-Very good programming skills in HTML, JS and CSS

-Good knowledge of server-side tools such as Ruby, PHP, Node.js and databases (e.g. MySQL)

-Ideally, experience working with in-app messaging and push notification

-Preferably, a degree in Information Technology, Computer Science or a related field (higher technical institute or university)

-Very good English skills

-Willingness to work in beautiful Austria

Interested? Apply now:
[https://runtastic.jobbase.io/job/vsikey5z](https://runtastic.jobbase.io/job/vsikey5z)

------
wfleiss
Bakpax | REMOTE | Senior Software Engineer | Do good, help teachers!

We are a stealth-mode education technology startup using AI and Big Data to
improve the lives of K-12 teachers and students.

Teachers are overworked and underappreciated. Bakpax wants to help carry some
of the load.

We were started by the founder of adaptive learning giant Knewton, the head of
global content marketing for Outbrain, and the head of engineering for Arena,
a healthcare predictive analytics company.

We have investments from the leading edtech VC firm, Owl Ventures, the co-
founder of Twitter's firm, Obvious Ventures, and the co-founder of LinkedIn's
firm, Greylock Partners.

You will work with a small team of other very experienced engineers to get
everything off the ground. From a computer vision and natural language
processing pipeline, to the web API to the deployment & config system — it all
needs to be built. This will be very fun to build, and you will be a hero to
your teacher family members & friends

Read the full job description here:
[https://www.bakpax.com/jobs/](https://www.bakpax.com/jobs/) and email your
interest to jobs@bakpax.com.

Come work with us!

------
rbwinchell
SyncOnSet Technologies | Full-stack Web Developer | $80k - $120k + equity +
benefits | Boston, MA | On-site Our customers: TV shows such as Game Of
Thrones, Stranger Things, and Westworld, feature films such as Wonder Woman
and Justice League, and pretty much every major studio including Netflix, HBO,
Fox and Warner Bros. What do we do? SyncOnSet Technologies has revolutionized
TV and Film production management. No, seriously, we have a Primetime
Engineering Emmy Award to prove it. Our product, SyncOnSet, is an industry
leading platform for creative professionals to manage script breakdowns,
fitting notes, continuity photos, inventory, and much more. If you are
interested in the entertainment industry and building great products, please
get in touch!

Tech stack: Node.js / Angular / React / TypeScript / Postgres / MySQL / PHP

Website: [https://www.synconset.com/](https://www.synconset.com/) More about
this job and others:
[https://angel.co/wymsee/jobs](https://angel.co/wymsee/jobs)

Contact: rob@synconset.com

------
adamb0mb1
PayScale | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time | Onsite

PayScale believes that fact-based and transparent relationships between
employers and employees leads to better results for both. We believe this for
our products, and we believe this for ourselves.

Why do we believe this? We researched the topic, extensively.

> We discovered that transparent conversations about money can actually
> mitigate low pay. So, if an employer pays lower than the market average for
> a position, but communicates clearly about the reasons for the smaller
> paycheck, 82% of employees we surveyed still felt satisfied with their work.

That's from an HBR article our Chief Product Officer wrote.
[https://hbr.org/2015/10/most-people-have-no-idea-whether-
the...](https://hbr.org/2015/10/most-people-have-no-idea-whether-theyre-paid-
fairly)

The team I work on is hiring an engineer. You can read about it here.
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999667318200-Sof...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999667318200-Software-
Engineer-Customer-Data-Ingestion)

------
kpdecker
Healthline | Sr. Software Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/healthline/fbdfa8c9-a2bb-4694-b761-51f...](https://jobs.lever.co/healthline/fbdfa8c9-a2bb-4694-b761-51fee8b86685)

Healthline.com is the fastest-growing health information site on the planet.
Every month, over 85 million people count on our talented teams to support,
guide and inspire them toward the best possible health outcomes for themselves
and their families. We create authoritative content that's highly relevant,
approachable and actionable. And we complement that with a culture of genuine
compassion. In short, we're changing the consumer health information business
and we need exceptional people like you to help us do it. If you share our
vision for a stronger, healthier world please explore Healthline Media and
let's talk.

Join the Remote-first team of (soon to be!) 6 engineers building the the
company's flagship site, utilizing Hapi and React. Help us build a highly-
performant consumer facing site serving 4 million+ users daily!

Individuals from under-represented groups are encouraged to apply.

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Senior FullStack NodeJS Developer | Prague, CZ | ONSITE

We're building a product for mapping and verification of global private IP
networks, visually mapping life of a packet end to end and all the way down to
the electrical signals. Our work helps prevent deadly network outages or find
the exact cause of that spinning wheel slowness in large corporate networks by
helping engineers to make sense of their networks. We're looking for
developers with love for visualization and graphing (cytoscape, d3, etc.),
database experience (snapshotting, scaling), and passion for innovation and
challenging work. Significant experience and understanding of best practices
is very welcomed. We have a very scalable business model, and we're offering
ownership in the company through stock option plan. Experience with APIs and
nosql databases is a must.

Our stack

    
    
      * Node.JS, ArangoDB, RabbitMQ
      * React, Redux, Socket.io
    
    

What we offer

    
    
      * Equity through stock option plan
      * Flexible working hours
      * Equipment of your choice
      * Offices in the center of Prague with a lot of light
    
    

Email me at pavel@ipfabric.io

------
lancefisher
Submittable (YC12) | Senior Front-End Engineers | Missoula, MT | Full time |
Onsite

Submittable streamlines the submission and application process for magazines,
literary journals, conferences, film festivals, grants, and scholarships.

We could use your help as we modernize our application using React, Redux, and
REST APIs, and many other interesting frameworks and tools. Code you write
will be used by millions of people the day after it's merged.

We are based in Missoula, Montana which is often ranked as one of the best
places to live. Many of our employees own their own houses, bike to work, and
visit the wilderness on weekdays.

Apply at [https://resume.submittable.com/submit/69032/front-end-
engine...](https://resume.submittable.com/submit/69032/front-end-
engineer?aid=whoshiring)

We also offer a Summer Technical Fellowship for engineers with special skills,
but less experience: [https://resume.submittable.com/submit/36451/summer-
technical...](https://resume.submittable.com/submit/36451/summer-technical-
fellowship?aid=whoshiring)

~~~
peatmoss
> The world is full of bastards, the number increasing rapidly the further one
> gets from Missoula, Montana.

Norman Maclean may not be right, but Missoula is indeed a very special place
in the universe.

Exciting to see my home town fielding a tech startup here on HN.

------
dartf
ZenMate | Berlin | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €80k depending on a role

At ZenMate, we strive towards making the internet a more secure and private
place with our VPN solution. With over 42 million downloads and clients
available for all major platforms, we continue to develop products which
improve user experience on the web

1) DevOps Automation Engineer (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €65k job
description: [https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/8535?_pc=23210](https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/8535?_pc=23210)

2) Client Developer (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €70k job description:
[https://zenmate-jobs.personio.de/job/29305?_pc=23210](https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/29305?_pc=23210)

3) Sr. Backend Engineer (Ruby) (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €60k - €80k job
description: [https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/19096?_pc=23210](https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/19096?_pc=23210)

Please apply with the links above :)

If you have any questions you can email me directly, my address is in my
profile.

------
danmac64
Game Closure is behind Everwing, the top game on Facebook's Instant Games
platform. In parallel, we've built the world's most advanced javascript game
engine for messenger games. We've raised more than $30M, and we have more than
a million users per engineer at the company.

Our technologies and games have already been in front of many tens of millions
of users, and we're adding millions of new users monthly.

The Game Closure team is growing very rapidly. We need senior engineers for
game development and game engine technology roles. These are high leverage
senior positions. Remote workers are welcome. Our teams are already highly
distributed because we're looking to build the best engineering team in the
world.

Outside of our games, we have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer
gaming, social gaming, cross-compilation to native platforms, React
integration, and many other core infrastructure tools that we would welcome
your support on defining and creating.

Please email our VP of Talent at linda@gameclosure.com

Subject: Game Closure Core Engineer: YOUR NAME HERE

Please include a personal note about your background and interests so we can
prioritize your application.

------
tabea_n
Pentland Firth Software GmbH | Munich | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.pentlandfirth.com](http://www.pentlandfirth.com)

Pentland Firth is a business and IT consultancy that is managed by its owners,
with locations in Germany, Singapore and Thailand. The company was founded in
2004 by former Big Five consultants and has experienced steady growth in both
consulting services and software products.

Pentland Firth was named as the best tech company in Germany in the Great
Place To Work competition for the category “Best employer in the IT sector
2017” and "Best employer in Bavaria 2017" amongst companies with 10-49
employees.

We are looking for:

Support Engineer, Intranet Application:
[http://www.pentlandfirth.com/jobs/detail/support-
engineer-m-...](http://www.pentlandfirth.com/jobs/detail/support-engineer-
m-w-20)

Senior IT-Consultant .Net Developer:
[http://www.pentlandfirth.com/jobs/detail/senior-it-
consultan...](http://www.pentlandfirth.com/jobs/detail/senior-it-consultant-
net-entwicklung-m-w-21)

Mobile App Developer: [http://www.pentlandfirth.com/jobs/detail/mobile-app-
guru-m-w...](http://www.pentlandfirth.com/jobs/detail/mobile-app-guru-m-w-38)

Senior Infrastructure: [http://www.pentlandfirth.com/jobs/detail/infrastuktur-
guru-m...](http://www.pentlandfirth.com/jobs/detail/infrastuktur-guru-m-w-22)

Email us at jobs@pentlandfirth.com

------
jessefriedland
BAMTECH Media | New York, NY | Senior Full Stack Engineer, Media Engineering |
Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

BAMTECH Media is looking for a Senior Full Stack Engineer to join the Media
Engineering Team. If you enjoy streaming media, are interested in live sports
and entertainment, or just want to join a fast-growing team that plays an
integral part of the revenue producing arm of a company, then our team is for
you. BAMTECH is a best-in-class media streaming technology company powering
several properties today including MLB, ESPN+, PlayStation Vue, NHL, Fox
Sports Go, WWE, Eurosport, and many others.

You would be joining a team within Media Engineering that builds best in class
products that empower our and our partner’s operations teams to: create a
highlight for Aaron Judges’ towering homerun in the AtBat app, monitor and
quality control the ingestion of excellent content like new 30 for 30 episodes
for ESPN+ or control the live production of our hundreds of live event video
streams a day. We are looking for someone who is bold, data driven, and
tenacious in delivering high quality software products. Our operation teams
are experts at what they do and need the best tools to deliver a compelling
consumer experience day to day.

Technologies include Angular, Javascript, Java, Spring, and AWS infrastructure
to name a few. Experience in these is preferred but not required. If you're
open to learning new things, or excited to expand your skill set in these
areas, then our team is for you. Please apply here:
[https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/full-stack-
engin...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/full-stack-engineer-
media-engineering/391/6746809) or reach out to me (Jesse Friedland) directly

------
alexjiao
Wego | DevOps Engineer | Singapore | Full-time | ONSITE, relocation available
| VISA support

Wego is the leading travel metasearch engine in the Asia Pacific and Middle
East regions. We are looking for DevOps engineers who aspire to build a world-
class infrastructure.

As a member of the team, you will be exposed to all production services and
infrastructure. This allows you to be a major multiplier on Wego’s product
velocity. Our goal is to create a culture of service ownership, deploy
immutably, and remove manual judgments, while automating the entire process to
increase safety and confidence. Here are some exciting projects that you will
be working on:

\- Multi-region deployments and failovers as well as multi-datacenter
replication

\- Intelligent deployment pipelines with automated canary analysis and
rollbacks

\- Uncover systemic weaknesses in our distributed systems via Chaos
Engineering

\- Move our microservices to a container-based infrastructure using Kubernetes

\- Empower our engineers to build and deploy reliably via ChatOps

Tech stack:

\- CI/CD: Ansible, Jenkins, Spinnaker

\- HashiCorp ecosystem: Packer, Terraform

\- Application layer: Java, Ruby, Lua, Kong (Nginx)

\- Distributed systems: Elasticsearch, Redis, Kafka, Zookeeper

\- Infrastructure: Linux, AWS, GCP

If this sounds like fun, please send your résumé to alex at wego.com.

------
nmec
JustPark | Engineering Manager | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-Time

JustPark is looking for an Engineering Manager to lead our engineering teams,
and help us take our productivity to the next level. Our team is small but
growing and you'll be helping us drive to scale and optimise our offering,
launching internationally and develop new products and services.

 _About us_

JustPark is reinventing parking for the digital age. Our mission is to make
parking easy - helping drivers save time, avoid stress and enjoy an easy
journey every time. Our 5-star apps help you find a space in seconds, whenever
and wherever you need it - and even let you reserve and pay seamlessly at
20,000+ locations.

Winners of Sir Richard Branson’s VOOM competition, backed by BMW and Index
Ventures (Facebook, JustEat, Dropbox) and chosen as one of WIRED’s hottest
European startups, JustPark’s award-winning service is trusted by over 1.5
million drivers - with the highest-rated apps and fastest payments in the
sector.

Learn more about the role and apply:
[https://justpark.workable.com/j/4184061775](https://justpark.workable.com/j/4184061775)

------
alessandrap
Oncora Medical | DevOps Engineer | Philly, PA | Full-time
|[https://oncoramedical.com/careers/](https://oncoramedical.com/careers/)

We are a startup in Philly fighting cancer with data! In this role, you will
own the core infrastructure used by all of Oncora’s engineers. As one of our
first infrastructure engineers, your decisions will make a significant impact
at Oncora. With your expertise, we want to make our platform even more
reliable and allow our engineers to be maximally productive. You will play a
critical role in building and managing our secure cloud infrastructure that
will be used by clinicians at healthcare institutions across the country. We
work directly with the people who use our systems, which allows us to turn
their feedback into constructive improvement.

Read more about this position and apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/oncoramedicalcom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/oncoramedicalcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADHGcNxpBrpV9)

------
roadrunnerfreak
Reflektive | Multiple software engineer positions | Bangalore/Bengaluru, India
| Full-Time |

About Us

Reflektive is an early-stage startup, rapidly becoming a market leader in the
HR SaaS 2.0 wave. We're looking for engineers to join us on our shared mission
to make workplaces great by empowering employees and teams to achieve their
maximum professional potential. We're ranked #16 Best Places to Work by the SF
Times and have a 5-Star Glassdoor rating. We work to ensure our employees are
growing, engaged, and that their work is recognized and rewarded. Some
Investors & Customers - Lightspeed Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz - Pinterest,
Thumbtack, Glassdoor, Lyft, Instacart, and many more!

We have recently opened an R&D centre in Bengaluru and are looking to scale up
the team to tackle some interesting problems. If you'd like to solve problems
with smart, empathetic colleagues and have a lot of fun while doing it - this
is the place to be!

Open Roles

\- Lead Frontend Engineer (must have: React)

\- Senior Software Engineer/Lead (must have: Ruby on Rails)

\- Software Engineer (must have: Ruby on Rails)

If you're interested please e-mail mjayakumar@reflektive.com with your
resume/LinkedIn attached.

------
justforwork
Michigan State University Federal Credit Union | SysAdmin & InfoSec Manager |
East Lansing, MI | ONSITE | [https://www.msufcu.org/](https://www.msufcu.org/)

MSUFCU is the largest University-Based Credit Union, and in the top 50 credit
unions in the US, with over $4 billion in assets. We were also the top credit
union in Consumer Reports' 2017 banking survey. We have a large IT group
compared to our peers, and do a lot of in house development and hosting.

Sysadmin:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=2b610ff4-e9be-426f-a458-e888684c04fe)

IT Security Manager:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=a8886f9e-7068-4cf3-8471-da72bc86160c)

------
ac_brightidea
Brightidea Opportunities:

Brightidea is an innovation platform used by Enterprise organizations across
the world. (Our mission is to "transform the way the world innovates").
Customers include: General Electric, Nike, and Adobe; we help our clients
disrupt their own business before their competitors do. We are looking to
become the Salesforce of the Innovation space!

We are hiring for both technical and non-technical roles:

Software Engineer (Front End) -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1041158/?gh_jid=1041158](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1041158/?gh_jid=1041158)
React, Javascript, HTML5 | San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

QA Manager-
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1078784/?gh_jid=1078784](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1078784/?gh_jid=1078784)
Java | San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

Entrepreneurial Sales & Marketing Lead -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1128977/?gh_jid=1128977](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1128977/?gh_jid=1128977)
San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

Account Executive -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1126374/?gh_jid=1126374](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1126374/?gh_jid=1126374)
San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

Account Executive, Expansion -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1137168/?gh_jid=1137168](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1137168/?gh_jid=1137168)
San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

------
bjacobso
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineers

I'm Ben, an engineering manager @ Checkr. We are an API for background checks-
it may sound boring at first but there are interesting problems to solve and
we've seen lots of success in the market. We are hiring for all sorts of
engineering roles, and are working on expanding the product beyond APIs to
target traditional enterprises and innovate in a space that sorely needs
innovation.

A little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails, MySQL and Mongo, RabbitMQ and
Kafka for queueing, React and Angular frontends, growing Golang and Python
microservices, Kubernetes and Docker for deploying, Presto for our data
warehouse, moving to gRPC for service communication.

Come help us redefine background checks!

We are looking for: \- Engineers: Backend, Frontend, Fullstack, DevOps,
Data/ML, BI, Security \- Product: Designers, PMs, Program Managers

If any of that sounds like fun drop me an email if you want to learn more:
ben+hn@checkr.com

A little about me/checkr:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynYHG0P494o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynYHG0P494o)

------
AznHisoka
BuzzSumo | buzzsumo.com | REMOTE | Full Time

BuzzSumo provides social insights to marketers and publishers. We run
extensive crawlers that crawl the entire web 24/7, storing terabytes of data
that need to be indexed, processed and queried. Our SaaS product is used by
over 3400 customers, ranging from publishers like BuzzFeed to Fortune 500
brands like Disney.

We are looking for a backend engineer with at least 3+ years of Ruby
experience. We prefer candidates with experience working with either large
Elasticsearch clusters, or enterprise-scale Sidekiq deployments. If you hate
front-end work, or love writing crawlers, you're probably what we are looking
for :) Our entire team works remotely.

What you'll be doing:

\- Build new backend features for the BuzzSumo platform using Ruby as our main
programming language. Some NLP/machine learning might be required in future
projects.

\- Occasionally perform devops-related tasks such as upgrades on existing
infrastructure (ie Elasticsearch servers)

Tech Stack

\- Elasticsearch

\- Sidekiq

\- Ruby/Ruby on Rails

\- Postgres

\- Redis

Note: This role is remote, but must be based out of UK, France, Germany or
these states in the US: New York, Georgia, Washington, Texas, California, or
Illinois.

Contact henley@buzzsumo.com with your resume if interested, and mention HN

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard (formerly SOXHUB) is streamlining audit/compliance through our SaaS
platform. We are making audit less painful & more efficient for internal audit
teams and business process owners. If you're interested in working at a fast
growing company building enterprise software that is loved by its users,
please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Sr. DevOps (AWS and/or K8S experience is a bonus)
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Full Stack Web & API Developers
      - Security experts
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)

------
henriksoerensen
EPIX | New York, NY | Senior Technical Product Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

EPIX is a premium pay TV network with original programming and thousands of
top Hollywood movies. Wholly owned by Metro Goldwyn Mayer (MGM), EPIX is
available nationwide through cable, satellite, telco and streaming TV
providers.

We’re building a movie distribution platform in-house, and where we need help
building up an advanced CI/CD pipeline with a lot of automated tests - you’ll
be working both with frontend and backend systems. The role will be
responsible for driving us forward on all fronts when it comes to automation
around product quality, all with a focus on developer productivity and
efficiency.

Skills and requirements:

    
    
      * 5+ years of experience writing tests and code
      * Have hands-on experience setting up CI systems and pipelines
      * Experience working on backend systems
      * Up for a task that involves using many programming languages. It’s not uncommon that we use 5-7 in a single day.
    

We support 15 different app platforms for the EPIX TV Everywhere experience.

I’m the hiring manager. Feel free to send an email to hsoerensen@epix.com for
more information.

------
torosyan
Artory | (Senior) Backend/Full-Stack Developer | Full-time | Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE, VISA

Artory is building the Registry for the Art World and wants you to be a part
of it! The Artory Registry enables partners to register important events of an
artwork, which serve as immutable, long-lasting documentation for the artwork.
Partners provide artwork owners with anonymous access tokens, allowing them to
identify as the owner without storing their identity in the registry. The
Registry provides access to artwork-related services that owners may safely
interact with.

You'll be part of the team that shapes the core experience of our service as
we get ready to roll our product out to the market. Our executives are well-
connected in the art world, and work towards changing the market into a level
playing field which enables confident buying, selling and owning of artworks
and collectibles.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to get in touch with me
(artashes.torosyan@artory.com)

Please apply at:
[https://artory.workable.com/jobs/704903](https://artory.workable.com/jobs/704903)

------
benjiweber
Unruly | Senior Developer/Site Reliability Engineer/Engineering Coach | Full-
time | London, UK | Onsite

Unruly is the video marketplace you can trust. We help the world’s biggest
advertisers engage global audiences by harnessing the power of our data-
powered video marketplace, UnrulyX, on brand-safe, premium sites, while
helping top publishers better monetise their audiences.

Unruly was founded in 2006 with a mission to transform advertising for the
better. We’re passionately committed to encouraging and celebrating diversity
and wellbeing through our inclusive and nurturing company culture

People come to Unruly to really be involved in software development, not just
churn out features. We've used extreme programming since the company was
founded: Pairing, Mobbing, TDD, Continuous Deployment and more. Our teams run
their own production systems, and plan for the future of their products. We
value learning and innovation, so we have real 20% time—one day a week to work
on what's most important to you.

[https://medium.com/unruly-engineering/why-work-at-
unruly-559...](https://medium.com/unruly-engineering/why-work-at-
unruly-559a50792d96)

We're particularly looking for people who can bring expertise in Java,
JavaScript, or Data engineering to help us scale our marketplace. We're
already dealing with terabytes of data each day, tens of thousands of QPS, and
growing fast.

See our open roles [https://unruly.co/about-us/were-
hiring/?london/development](https://unruly.co/about-us/were-
hiring/?london/development) or ping me at benji@unrulygroup.com if you have
questions

------
ulaosipuk
SysAdmin (A.K.A. DevOps) | Growbots | ONSITE | Warsaw, Poland

Growbots was born in Warsaw, Poland in Dec 2014. Today we have around 70
people in Warsaw (HQ, 100% product development), San Francisco and Cleveland
(sales). We connect businesses across the world using our proprietary machine
learning. Looks like we are good at that - today we have 600+ clients who love
the product.

The product is 100% built in Warsaw where Developers, Data Scientists,
Designers and Product Owners work in small teams. We take ownership (DevOps
culture) and ship a lot. It's all about microservices and the newest stack
everywhere you look: React, MobX, ES6, TypeScript on frontend, Python 3.5 and
3.6, Flask, Celery, SQLAlchemy on backend, Python/Go, Docker, Nomad, Consul
(infra), MySQL, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, RethinkDB, BigQuery, Cassandra
(databases), Python/Scala, Spark, Airflow (Data Science).

To find out more, just click here:
[https://www.growbots.com/careers/#job-130850](https://www.growbots.com/careers/#job-130850)

Would like to ask some questions? Write me: ula@growbots.com

------
akamel
DocuSign | Seattle, WA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://docusign.com](https://docusign.com)

DocuSign is changing how business gets done by empowering hundreds of
thousands of companies and tens of millions of users in most countries around
the world to sign, send and manage documents anytime, anywhere, on any device
with confidence.

We are looking for multiple fullstack, backend and frontend engineers (junior
to senior level) for a v1 product. The team has an ambitious charter that is
centered around DocuSign's post IPO growth strategy. Our stack is NodeJS, C#
and React.

DocuSign had a steller IPO last week. It's an awesome time to join us.

Here are some of our open roles:

\-
[https://www.docusign.com/company/careers/open?gh_jid=1103920...](https://www.docusign.com/company/careers/open?gh_jid=1103920&gh_src=p0g40c661)

\-
[https://www.docusign.com/company/careers/open?gh_jid=1103914...](https://www.docusign.com/company/careers/open?gh_jid=1103914&gh_src=cfuugrvt1)

ahmed.kamel {at} docusign.com

------
pshintri
``` Human API | Frontend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Data Engineer, DevOps
| San Mateo, CA | ONSITE,
[https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers)

We're helping to fix healthcare, by building a platform that allows developers
to build health and fitness apps that make peoples' lives better.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modelling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Building UIs to allow users to manage and visualize their health
      - Scaling and optimizing our external and internal APIs
      - Scaling our data ingestion pipeline from thousands of sources
      - Data engineering, ETL and building tools for data science
    

Open positions:

    
    
      - Full Stack Engineer, Data Network Team (node.js, MongoDB, RabbitMQ)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f35d3379-1220-4cf1-a117-d1dc06778459
      - UI Engineer, User Team (node.js, React, MongoDB, ElasticSearch)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/2f06fc23-327c-48d9-b646-545b33b0cef1
      - Data Engineering Lead (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/6a1d2a62-5561-4ba3-818a-adb0017c6f36
      - DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164
    

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/careers](https://humanapi.co/company/careers)

The process: a quick phone screen, a technical interview, then an onsite to
meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem. E-mail jobs@humanapi.co
for more information. ```

------
mjaltamirano
Stride Health | Full Stack Engineer | Onsite / San Francisco | Full-time or
Contract

At Stride, we're focused on providing a world class user experience in what is
an otherwise confusing industry. We make software that helps the 100+ million
people who work for themselves be more productive and successful, giving them
economic security to thrive.

We are looking for someone to join our marketplace team to help build out our
suite of product offerings, including a new version of our health insurance
funnel. This funnel is a part of our core business and makes Stride millions
in revenue. As a full stack engineer, you will seamlessly integrate our rich
data services with our fluid web application, interface with 3rd party APIs
(including government partners), and keep performance and code quality at the
forefront.

We have big plans to grow this part of the business and we need strong
JavaScript Engineers, who have a passion for Node and React, to join the team!

If interested, please send resumes over to recruiting@stridehealth.com. If you
have any questions, feel free to reach out to me: michael.[last name minus the
j]@stridehealth.com

------
bkudria
RaiseMe | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time

RaiseMe is expanding access to higher education by reinventing how students
earn scholarship dollars from colleges. Our platform allows colleges and
universities to award incremental "micro-scholarships" to high school (and
soon, community college) students, based on academic, testing,
extracurricular, and real-world experience. We've over 250 college partners,
and users in 1 of 2 high schools in the US. Many of our students earn tens-of-
thousands of dollars for college. The coolest part of our platform is how it
educates students about the possibility of college in the first place. Many of
our users are first-generation college attendees, or minority or low-income
students.

Here's a recent VICE Impact article about us:
[https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-
earned...](https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3yvm/students-earned-
dollar1-billion-in-college-scholarships-using-their-smartphones)

If you're an engineer looking to work with other smart and passionate
individuals on the mission of helping all high school students achieve their
college ambitions, get in touch! We are a small company, with a 14-person
engineering team. We offer competitive pay, great benefits (including a dog-
friendly office!), and meaningful equity stake.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, React/Redux frontend, MongoDB/Postgres/Redshift, with
some small things in Go, Python, and Node.

I'm happy to answer any questions - email me at ben@raise.me. Our jobs listing
page is here: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)

------
Sandldan
Castor | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite | VISA

We're a bootstrapped medical tech company doubling in size every year. After
conquering the Netherlands with our SaaS-platform we're now scaling up to take
over the world.

Our goal is to ensure the world’s research data becomes reusable and machine-
readable so that we can leverage the power of AI to help us solve the biggest
healthcare challenges.This poses interesting challenges related to
scalability, security, cryptography, artificial intelligence and UX. To be
successful, we need to continuously improve and grow our product. We believe
we can accomplish this with a healthy, happy, world-class team that is looking
to make an impact.

___________________________________________

We have several open positions at the moment such as:

    
    
      - Senior PHP Architect
    
      - Frontend engineer (React)
    
      - Senior Backend developer
    
      - Security engineer
    
      - Senior DevOps
    

___________________________________________

Full list of positions can be found here
[http://careers.castoredc.com/](http://careers.castoredc.com/)

Feel free to contact us at jobs at castoredc.com

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | Multiple Roles | Boston, MA | Onsite |
Full-Time | Competitive Salaries | Sponsor Visas Machine learning is on the
verge of transforming healthcare, and the MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data
Science (CCDS) is at the forefront of this revolution. We are a fast-paced
startup embedded in two of the nation’s leading research hospitals, backed by
industry partners like Nvidia, GE Healthcare and Nuance. We have access to
millions of medical records, an on-prem GPU cluster, and a top-tier team from
industry and academia. We work closely with clinicians to solve critical
problems in patient care – our goal is to make real products that make a real
difference in healthcare.

Our tech stack includes Tensorflow, Python + Flask, React + Redux, RabbitMQ,
Postges, and Redis

We’re hiring at all levels of seniority for a variety of roles including
frontend SWE, full-stack SWE, machine learning engineer, and machine learning
scientist. For more details, see ([https://www.ccds.io/join-
us/](https://www.ccds.io/join-us/)).

------
cspada
Strava [https://strava.com](https://strava.com)

Overview

Strava is the social network for athletes. We’re a global community of
millions of runners, cyclists and triathletes, united by the camaraderie of
sport. Our website and mobile apps bring athletes together from all walks of
life and inspire them to unlock their potential – both as individuals and as
communities. From Olympians to weekend warriors, we’re out there on the road
and trail, all over the world, day after day.

All openings: [https://grnh.se/mfho641](https://grnh.se/mfho641)

\--

San Francisco

Engineering Manager [https://grnh.se/k3m1lh1](https://grnh.se/k3m1lh1)

Senior Platform Engineer
[https://grnh.se/2dyb25dy1](https://grnh.se/2dyb25dy1)

Senior Server Engineer [https://grnh.se/ew8sk61](https://grnh.se/ew8sk61)

Senior iOS Engineer [https://grnh.se/2plic4nv1](https://grnh.se/2plic4nv1)

\--

Denver

Senior Android Engineer [https://grnh.se/ovoyitle1](https://grnh.se/ovoyitle1)

Senior Engineering Manager
[https://grnh.se/kfbnkai51](https://grnh.se/kfbnkai51)

Senior Server Engineer [https://grnh.se/cw41wo2m1](https://grnh.se/cw41wo2m1)

~~~
rob_star
Really interested in applying! Will my CV reach a human being if i apply
through the link or can i send it directly via email to you?

~~~
cspada
It will certainly make it to a human - no need to email it to me!

------
globblob
AMBOSS (US: amboss.com/us, DE: amboss.com/de) | Berlin, Germany; Cologne,
Germany | Full-time, REMOTE, VISA |
[https://www.miamed.de/jobs](https://www.miamed.de/jobs)

AMBOSS is a revolutionary new learning system for medical students and
physicians. Our team consists of more than 100 dedicated physicians who are
driven by the idea of improving medical care for people around the world. Do
you want to participate in shaping a new era of medical education? Currently
looking for:

\- DevOps Engineer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=1018195](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=1018195))

What we offer:

\- Diverse and interesting tasks with a high degree of autonomy

\- Ambitious and dynamic team with flat hierarchy

\- Extensive mutual support in a versatile developer team

\- Lively start-up with a trusting and friendly atmosphere

\- Flexible hours. Offices in Cologne and Berlin

\- Regular team building events

\- Contribute to a product that can actively and positively change the world

\- Apart from an almost Barista-grade espresso machine, we also have a custom-
made Argentinian barbecue on our rooftop terrace and a fridge that’s fully
stocked at all times

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service, and
we've been growing robustly for five years now.

We're hiring for the following roles:

\- We're constantly seeking Software Engineers of all experience levels. It's
a growing, happy, and productive group of engineers, working on a surprising
variety of tools and projects. Our stack is Django plus React Native.

\- We're hiring our first SF Bay Area Regional Manager. You will be in charge
of our largest and most visible market. This includes overseeing day-to-day
operations, leading a high-performing team of operators, and ensuring that
every order is an incredible customer experience.

\- We're also looking for a Customer Acquisition Manager with experience
running digital marketing campaigns. You will optimize marketing spend across
key channels, test new channels, and iterate quickly across all channels
(online and offline) and markets.

We have other positions listed at
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/)

Interested? Please email jobs@rinse.com

------
AlexDenisov
PTScientists ([http://ptscientists.com](http://ptscientists.com)) |
FPGA/Embedded Developer, Electrical Engineer, GNC Engineer | Berlin, Germany |
Full time, ONSITE

PTScientists is a private space company based in the vibrant city of Berlin.

We are currently growing our team of engineers to support Mission to the Moon
- which we hope will be the first privately funded mission to land on the
lunar surface.

We are developing the transport and communications infrastructure required to
enable future lunar missions and possible human settlement.

Find out more about the company and current openings here:

[http://ptscientists.com/careers/fpga-embedded-
developer/](http://ptscientists.com/careers/fpga-embedded-developer/)

[http://ptscientists.com/careers/electrical-
engineer/](http://ptscientists.com/careers/electrical-engineer/)

[http://ptscientists.com/careers/gnc-
engineer/](http://ptscientists.com/careers/gnc-engineer/)

------
amatos
Pace ( [https://www.paceup.com](https://www.paceup.com) ) | London, UK |
Software Engineer (Python) | Full-Time | ONSITE

At Pace we are building a dynamic pricing solution for hotels. Our platform is
based on proprietary algorithms and machine learning techniques that
originated in the finance and aerospace industries. Pace is headquartered in
London and has raised more than £1 million in seed capital from well-known
venture capital funds.

We are looking for a developer to join our growing team and work on a complex
REST API and web-sockets server written in Python. These two components are
responsible for powering our real-time dashboard, which is the main interface
used by our clients and a critical part of our stack. The technical challenges
are immense - from aggregating huge data sets on the fly to ensuring
consistent real-time delivery to the dashboard under intense load.

Apply at: [https://pace.breezy.hr/p/c7a2b9de731801-python-
developer](https://pace.breezy.hr/p/c7a2b9de731801-python-developer)

------
ryanpl
Privacy Labs|iOS Engineer|Seattle,WA|ONSITE,FULL-TIME

We believe the internet has changed because of the proliferation of cloud
services that commoditize personal data. Companies masquerade "free" services
in exchange for something quite valuable: collecting and storing user data
like emails, contacts, purchases, travel and browsing history.

At Privacy Labs, we are building a different future. We are on the verge of a
new computing revolution - one that puts the user and their data first by
decentralizing the net.

The Role

We are looking for an iOS engineer who wants to make an impact in consumer
privacy and security by bringing passion for the problem and expertise to the
team. As a key partner in our endeavor, you will be someone with an owner's
mindset; someone looking to take on everything from owning a specific feature
to looking for creative ways to improve the product as a whole. This role
reports directly to the CTO.

While we aren't publicly disclosing details right now, we can say that it's
strategically central to the company and is going to change how we think about
where we store our data and how we access it.

Interested? Apply here
[https://privacylabs.workable.com/jobs/626649](https://privacylabs.workable.com/jobs/626649)
or email ryan@privacylabs.io

Geekwire article: [https://www.geekwire.com/2017/initialized-capital-
leads-4m-r...](https://www.geekwire.com/2017/initialized-capital-
leads-4m-round-privacy-labs-startup-helps-users-control-data/)

[https://privacylabs.io/](https://privacylabs.io/)

------
mrmiasma
Charles River Analytics | Artificial Intelligence Scientists and Software
Engineers | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.cra.com](https://www.cra.com)

Charles River Analytics is a research and development (R&D) company where you
can tackle challenging real-world problems using the latest techniques in
artificial intelligence and machine learning. As a part of a 100% employee-
owned small business of ~170 people, you will work collaboratively with other
scientists and engineers on a variety of US Government-funded projects.

At Charles River, we are teams of scientists and software engineers with
backgrounds in computer science, software engineering, cognitive science,
mathematics, etc. working on a variety of projects to craft software
prototypes of new research concepts. That new thing coming out of DARPA? Yep,
that's us.

We assemble in tightly-knit, project-oriented teams to understand the problem,
research approaches, design solutions, build software prototypes, and evaluate
the results. We connect with other researchers and get the opportunity to
publish papers and attend conferences. At Charles River Analytics, we foster
an environment where everyone is free to pursue their own research interests
and are supported by a community of bright, enthusiastic individuals to help
them thrive.

We have a variety of positions open from junior to senior level for software
engineers and scientists in fields such as machine learning, probabilistic
modeling, natural language processing, cybersecurity, sensor processing,
robotics and unmanned systems.

Take a look at our open positions: [https://www.cra.com/careers/job-
listings](https://www.cra.com/careers/job-listings)

------
ulifigueroa
Wepow | Guadalajara, MEXICO | ONSITE | VISA SPONSORSHIP | Full-time | Senior |
Engineering | 420-780K MXN + Options

 _Who we are?_

Today, Wepow helps hundreds of major brands worldwide; including adidas,
Heineken, FOX, Walmart, make their recruitment process more effective through
our asynchronous and live video interviewing platform. Backed by top Silicon
Valley investors we believe in bringing the recruitment process to the video
and mobile age at a global scale.

 _Why Wepow?_

We’re a distributed company, our Engineering team is located in Guadalajara
where we define and build our products. We’ve already surpassed the product-
market fit phase and we’re growing, so you will have the chance to make impact
on how we define and scale our products. We’re currently working on a new
project that is already validated, we created an MVP and are pushing it
forward to beta, so you will have the chance to work on this new product and
collaborate with our product team to bring it to life and delight our
customers.

 _Language_

English works for the work environment, however you might learn the basics of
Spanish so you can communicate outside the office.

 _Positions_

Front-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-software-
engineer-front-end-)

Back-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-software-
engineer-back-end-)

------
captableq
ZipDrug | Senior Software Engineer | New York City | ONSITE

Zipdrug increases access to prescription drugs for aging populations by
driving down cost and offering free delivery.

We've found a novel way to navigate the byzantine channels of the prescription
drug industry that greatly benefits virtually all parties involved - patients,
insurers, pharmacies, drug manufacturers, prescribers and the U.S. gov't - to
the detriment of cost-inflating middlemen in the pharmaceutical space.

We are currently very small (7 people) but very much punching above our weight
with partnerships with 3 of the top 5 nation wide insurers and several well
respected VCs in diligence for an A round. We're looking to scale to 30 people
by Jan 1.

We use node/graphl, react, airflow. You would be the second hire and help me
do everything from build out the team to laying out foundational patterns and
infrastructure moving forward.

We would love the opportunity to build a purpose-driven, billion dollar
company with you.

Pete

CTO at ZipDrug

pete@zipdrug.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/peter-berg-
nyc/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/peter-berg-nyc/)

------
austinbroyles
Primer AI | Senior Backend Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer | San Francisco,
CA | ONSITE, VISA

Primer accelerates human understanding by teaching machines to read and write.
We use machine learning and natural language processing, along with a healthy
dose of secret sauce, to automate the analysis of very large data sets. Our
software helps our customers understand the information they care about --
whether it is a company they are following or an emerging geo-political event
in a far flung part of the world. Our customers include analysts at some of
the world’s largest corporations, financial institutions, and government
agencies.

Senior Backend Engineer |
[https://jobs.lever.co/pri.ai/42bab233-81eb-4d46-af05-6f9fae6...](https://jobs.lever.co/pri.ai/42bab233-81eb-4d46-af05-6f9fae60097a)

As a Senior Software Engineer, you will be a key member of the Platform
Engineering team, developing the core infrastructure around how our machine
learning algorithms and natural language technology become the products that
serve our customers. You will partner with product managers and other
engineers to realize our ambitious vision to help our customers understand the
ever-growing sea of information they care about.

Senior DevOps Engineer |
[https://jobs.lever.co/pri.ai/baeec489-225d-4923-ba32-45269f3...](https://jobs.lever.co/pri.ai/baeec489-225d-4923-ba32-45269f32ef39)

As a Senior DevOps Engineer you will develop the core infrastructure around
the build, release, deployment, and operation of our products in hosted and
on-prem environments.

Tech: Python, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Elasticsearch, Kafka, Cassandra, SpaCy,
NLTK, Keras, Tensorflow, scikit-learn

------
Camille2985
ShipChain Inc | Senior Android Developer | Greenville, SC | Full-time | Onsite
| 100k-120k

We are looking for a Senior Android Developer to join the team at ShipChain
Inc. You will be responsible for the development and maintenance of
applications aimed at a vast number of diverse Android devices. Your primary
focus will be the development of Android applications and their integration
with back-end services. You will be working along-side other engineers and
developers working on different layers of the infrastructure. Therefore,
commitment to collaborative problem solving, sophisticated design, and
creating quality products is essential.

Skills _Strong knowledge of Android SDK, different versions of Android, and
how to deal with different screen sizes_ Familiarity with RESTful APIs to
connect Android applications to back-end services _Strong knowledge of Android
UI design principles, patterns, and best practices_ Experience with offline
storage, threading, and performance tuning _Ability to design applications
around natural user interfaces, such as “touch”_ Familiarity with the use of
additional sensors, such as gyroscopes and accelerometers _Knowledge of the
open-source Android ecosystem and the libraries available for common tasks_
Familiarity with cloud message APIs and push notifications _Understanding of
Google’s Android design principles and interface guidelines_ Proficient
understanding of code versioning tools, such as Git _Familiarity with
continuous integration_ React Native is a plus *iOS Development Experience is
a plus

APPLY HERE:
[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=senior+android+developer&jk...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=senior+android+developer&jk=ba8b6c693b227287&_ga=2.153616312.1092449330.1525360424-936156706.1520349382)

------
sfanning95
Improbable | Machine Learning Scientists & Distributed Systems Engineers |
London, UK | Full time,Onsite |

Large-scale real-world simulation. Hiring across our Enterprise engineering
division, focussed on building a cutting-edge distributed probabilistic
inference platform. We’re building new distributed architectures to handle
large scale graph processing to support inference over Bayesian networks.

Current openings:

[https://improbable.io/careers/a9d3cad2-1c48-484e-8bb5-f0016a...](https://improbable.io/careers/a9d3cad2-1c48-484e-8bb5-f0016a13b0b8)

[https://improbable.io/careers/e954d429-72a7-4a7e-9349-460e8c...](https://improbable.io/careers/e954d429-72a7-4a7e-9349-460e8c046ba6)

[https://improbable.io/careers/6f6e7d8c-acb4-4d0b-9902-03822e...](https://improbable.io/careers/6f6e7d8c-acb4-4d0b-9902-03822e6781bd)

Intro to the division here: [http://bit.ly/2lt8DnI](http://bit.ly/2lt8DnI)

Email: sean@improbable.io Thanks

------
pjmacquarie
Macquarie | Automation Engineers - Contract & Permanent | Sydney, Australia |
Full-time with flexibility available | Onsite Macquarie are a global provider
of banking, advisory, trading, asset management and retail financial services.

Join an agile development team working on a green field development project.
This exciting project requires a developer with strong development skills in a
statically typed language (Golang/C++/Java) with a keen interest in developing
automation systems in Golang and writing automation playbooks in Ansible. The
successful candidate will be given the opportunity to work on cloud and
infrastructure automation technologies.

Our team is delivering a fully automated application (developer) driven model
for managing on-premise and cloud infrastructure. We work collaboratively with
infrastructure SMEs, operations and application teams. Our platform covers a
full stack of technologies including networking, storage services and server
instances and higher level operating system and application services.

Please contact phil.james@macquarie.com. No recruiters please.

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Python/Django Developer (medior to senior level) |
Almere, The Netherlands | Full-time, ONSITE, Visa sponsored

Elements Interactive is a digital agency building rock-solid web and mobile
applications for a wide range of clients. We're an international team of
almost 70 professionals, all passionate about technology, constant learning
and knowledge sharing. Check our current tech stack here
[https://stackshare.io/elements-
interactive#technology](https://stackshare.io/elements-interactive#technology)

PERKS

* conferences/events/courses to stay on top of your skills

* flexible working hours (occasional WFH)

* fun events with the team, like Friday Beer&Games afternoons

* travel costs compensated (if home<==>office >10km)

* decent pension plan

* free lunch, snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

More info & our projects [https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6)

------
bremac
Sight Machine | Sr. Engineer (Backend) | San Francisco or Mountain View CA |
Full Time | ONSITE

Sight Machine ([https://sightmachine.com/](https://sightmachine.com/)) is used
by some of the world’s largest manufacturers to make better, faster decisions
about their production operations.

Sight Machine's data pipeline ingests streaming data from the factory floor,
quality lab, and other manufacturing systems; transforms it according to
customer-defined rules; and outputs data that drives our advanced analytics.

We're looking for someone to help build the next generation of the data
pipeline, with a focus on performance, robustness, and extensibility.

Qualifications:

* Experience building complex data pipelines -- think realtime reporting or fraud prevention, not counting words. * 5+ years of industry experience.

To apply, visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/sightmachine/42be7de3-3959-48f1-a22d-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/sightmachine/42be7de3-3959-48f1-a22d-7ca286fab0be)
or email hacker-news@sightmachine.com with any questions.

------
schenxd
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

Senior Data Engineer: AWS, Python, SQL [http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40c...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40cca75bf2)

Senior DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python, Security focused [http://system1.com/job-
listing/527e0e54-3180-44a1-920c-1b064...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/527e0e54-3180-44a1-920c-1b064467523a)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

Senior Front End Engineer: JavaScript, Node, Jinja [http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254fe1de2e)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineering Manager: 8+ years of management experience,
Python, .NET [http://system1.com/job-
listing/b87e3e66-0e1a-4822-8d7e-0a99f...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/b87e3e66-0e1a-4822-8d7e-0a99fb53d259)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

------
jarain
SportsMEDIA Technology (SMT)|Sr. Software Engineer| Fremont, CA | onsite |

About: We are the pioneers in sports technology, having re-imagined the fan
experience 30 years ago. Since then, we’ve revolutionized how sports fans
watch their favorite events, whether in the stands or on TV. Through
innovative real-time and wireless data and display systems, SMT’s impact is
evident in every major international sport on the world’s stage, from football
and soccer to cricket and curling.

Description: Sr. Software Engineer (Fremont) develops software and systems
with an emphasis on computer vision, 3D modeling, camera modeling, and related
graphics rendering.

Website: [http://smt.com/](http://smt.com/)

If interested and/or curious please apply here:
[https://workforcenow.adp.com/mdf/recruitment/recruitment.htm...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/mdf/recruitment/recruitment.html?cid=1c5708ba-3db3-4f24-9fd2-f7f14894943b&jobId=234543&lang=en_US&source=CC2&ccId=19000101_000001)

------
gjreda
Sprout Social | [http://www.sproutsocial.com](http://www.sproutsocial.com) |
Engineering & Non-Engineering | Chicago, IL & Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time

Sprout Social builds social media management tools for businesses of all
sizes. We are built on the idea that the world is better when businesses and
customers communicate freely. We exist to help streamline and enhance those
conversations — with customers, prospects and enthusiasts.

Some openings:

    
    
        * Front-End Engineer (Seattle, WA)
        * Senior Front-End Engineer (Seattle, WA)
        * Senior Software Engineer - Platform (Chicago, IL)
        * Staff Software Engineer - Platform (Chicago, IL)
    

From an engineering perspective, we do not operate as lone wolves, cowboy
coders, or "10x devs." Instead, we're building diverse, collaborative teams
that get the best results sustainably. We follow Spotify's engineering model
with squads being made up of platform, front-end, QA, design, and product
managers, all working together to drive our product initiatives to successful
outcomes.

Our platform team uses Java, Python, MySQL, and NSQ, while our front-end team
uses React, Redux, Ember, ImmutableJS, and Gulp, all to build highly scalable
software that is used by more than 20,000 organizations around the world.
Companies like Dropbox, Zendesk, Fender, Brooks Running, Seattle Cancer Care
Alliance, and Evernote rely on our products to create stronger relationships
with their customers.

If you're a creative, highly motivated, and inquisitive learner, we'd love for
you to come build great software with us.

[https://sproutsocial.com/careers/](https://sproutsocial.com/careers/)

------
riwsky
EnergyHub ([http://www.energyhub.com](http://www.energyhub.com)) | Brooklyn,
NY | ONSITE | Full Stack Software Engineer We combine the power of many
thousands of homes to create virtual power plants, reducing demand at times of
peak grid usage. Consumers get paid. Pollution gets reduced. And with our
platform, utility companies are getting it all done more easily than ever
before: \- energy use forecasting/modeling/optimization \- interaction with
manufacturer APIs across the internet of things \- tracking/optimizing
customer enrollment in these incentive programs As a full stack engineer,
you'll help expand all of those features, while maintaining the reliability
and performance guarantees required at the scale of the grid. And you'll be
doing it with a tight-knit team of like-minded folks, where everyone is
expected to make an impact. The link:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?34dNIjwA](http://app.jobvite.com/m?34dNIjwA)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineers | Onsite | Visa

At Wealthfront we believe everyone's personal finances can be optimized and
automated for a very low fee using high-end technology. To achieve that, we
built a software-only approach, which also helped create a new category: robo-
advisors. Over the past six years we've paired the expertise of our PhD-clad
research team with the exceptional talents of our engineering, product and
design teams to deliver sophisticated products and services to our clients
that are easy and fun to use. We have loyal clients from every state who trust
us with over $10 billion in assets... and we're just getting started.

We recently closed a $75 million round of funding from Tiger Global and are
rapidly growing our team. We are hiring across the board, but are specifically
looking for Backend and Data Engineers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront) (please
mention Hacker News in application).

------
jstsch
H5mag | Javascript Engineer | The Hague, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
[https://www.h5mag.com/](https://www.h5mag.com/)

H5mag is the platform to create beautiful digital publications. We're aimed at
graphic designers and enable them to create responsive online interactive
magazines. No programming needed — practically magic!

Technically: the H5mag editor is basically a big Javascript web app. Our
backend is mostly written in PHP/MySQL with some microservices sprinkled on
top. We develop with GitLab using a Continuous Deployment philosophy.

Some things we want you to work on in the coming period...

* developing our new HyperEditor — featuring real-time collaborative editing and a new UX.

* improving our reader front-end, including the H5mag iOS/Android app.

* making our users happy with new ad-hoc features and fixing bugs.

​* talking to our customers and discover their needs.

Take a detailed look here:
[https://www.h5mag.com/jobs](https://www.h5mag.com/jobs)

Want to know more? Shoot off an email to me: joost [dot] schuttelaar [at]
h5mag.com and I'd be happy to share!

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Software Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium seeks an exceptional Software Engineer to join its technology team.
This developer will be responsible for building next generation technology
used by some of the most sophisticated hedge funds in the world, as well as
architecting solutions to support new technical and business initiatives. They
will be leading high-visibility engineering efforts on our client-facing
product line, extending it with new features and capabilities implemented
using a mix of Java, Kotlin, and Postgres on the backend and ES6/React on the
frontend.

The ideal candidate will have a strong academic background in computer science
and at least 3 years of relevant experience as a software engineer at a top
startup or technology company. This person must possess strong verbal and
written communication skills and the ability to construct rigorous arguments.
Exceptional programming ability and experience in server-side systems,
databases (relational and otherwise), and messaging technology along are a
must. Experience with Java, Kotlin, Postgres, or React as well as a
familiarity with AWS are major bonuses.

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
MatthewB
Sonar | Software Engineer and Sr. Software Engineer (Rails) | San Francisco,
CA | Onsite

Sonar is helping businesses build personal relationships with customers
through mobile messaging. Most B2C companies are still using antiquated
communication channels like email and voice calls to chat with their
customers. Those customers are now living in mobile messaging platforms like
Whatsapp, Messenger, and SMS. Sonar's platform enables a company to have two-
way conversations on channels customers want to actually use, driving
engagement and revenue, and vastly improving the experience for the end user.

You'll be joining a small team of smart, collaborative people on a mission to
make business communication better. You'll have the opportunity to learn a ton
about building a company from the ground up while making products that drive
real revenue for real customers. You will get to touch every piece of our
stack, including helping us scale, improving our artificial intelligence, and
optimizing our eng processes.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, React, Redis, AWS

Contact matt (at) sendsonar (dot) com

------
spark100
EasyPost | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineer

EasyPost is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API to
revolutionize the entire shipping process for e-commerce companies.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails, Python, or
Go experience to join the EasyPost team. If you love to code, want to build
APIs, and work on a small team of collaborative developers to build meaningful
products, then we’d love to meet you!

Check out our API:
[https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html](https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html)

We can offer you a competitive base salary, equity, comprehensive benefits,and
flexible work hours/PTO.

Our interview process includes one phone call and then one onsite technical
meeting with the rest of the team.

Please apply and we will contact you:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/easypostcom/view/P_A...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/easypostcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADH4fJPsw9ZRK)

------
TomPusher
Pusher ([https://pusher.com](https://pusher.com)) | Cloud Infrastructure
Engineer | London | Full time

Pusher makes realtime APIs that power communication and collaboration apps all
over the world. Our products are supported by easy to integrate SDKs for web,
mobile, as well as most popular backend stacks. We’re passionate about
developer experience and making our APIs as easy to use as we can.

The current core Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that
allows our customers to deliver tens of billions of messages to their
connected users. We’re also building a range of new products that are deployed
on an entirely new infrastructure stack based on Kubernetes.

We operate at mind-boggling scale, and this informs and affects everything we
do.

Cloud Infrastructure Engineers mainly develop and maintain our new realtime
platform, and help our product teams build highly-performant APIs.

Find out more and apply here
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375)

------
kalefranz
Anaconda, Inc. | Product Manager, Anaconda Distribution and Conda Ecosystem |
Full-Time | Austin, Texas

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/anaconda/jobs/1147118](https://boards.greenhouse.io/anaconda/jobs/1147118)

* Own and define the roadmap for the Anaconda Distribution and Conda Ecosystem.

* Understand and clearly define user problems. Work with engineering and design to deliver great solutions in an iterative fashion.

* Develop and refine user personas.

* Use data-driven methodology to prioritize roadmap themes.

* Present product features and technical direction to internal stakeholders.

* Write technical content for end users, including blog posts.

* Manage interactions with end users through issue trackers and other communication modalities.

* Be an evangelist for the Anaconda Distribution and Conda Ecosystem.

* Work with Product Marketing to create relevant collateral and messaging.

* Tap into the pulse of the open source, data science, and developer communities.

* Be the interface between disparate stakeholders and roles: Anaconda engineers; community contributors; end users who are data scientists, software developers, sysadmins, and devops engineers.

------
l__orenz
Eluminocity GmbH, Series A Startup – Munich, Germany

We are trying to build the “streetlamp” of tomorrow that is connected to the
internet and can reduce the lamps energy consumption, traffic monitoring
(through non-invasive radar technology), spot empty parking spots. Through the
web platform that we are building, all the lamps can be monitored / controlled
remotely.

C, Python, Github, AWS, Raspberry Pi, XMC4700

Currently the team is around 25 people.

We are looking for (Senior) Full stack developer, ideally with embedded
knowledge
[https://eluminocity.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=32](https://eluminocity.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=32)

(Senior)Radar Engineer
[https://eluminocity.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=3](https://eluminocity.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=3)

Software Working Students / Interns
[https://eluminocity.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=34](https://eluminocity.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=34)

------
stashteam
Stash Invest | Software Engineers (Backend, Data, iOS, Android), Data
Scientists, Lead Data Scientist, QA Engineer, Technical Product Manager | New
York, NY | Full-time | On-site Stash Careers Page:
[http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. We are an investing platform that makes it
easy for anyone to start with as little as $5. Through empowering our users
with education and guidance, we help investors learn the basics so they can do
it themselves. At Stash, we are working toward a future where investors are as
diverse as our world and want to build financial service systems that work for
everyone - not just the wealthy.

We have over 2 million users, raised our Series D in February brining our
total funding raised to $116.3M, and are a 2017 & 2018 Webby Award Winner.

If we've piqued your interest, check out our careers page since we're hiring
across the board! [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

------
clicktripzhire
ClickTripz | Los Angeles, CA | Remote, Full-Time |
[https://www.clicktripz.com](https://www.clicktripz.com)

Backend Software Engineer - Telecommute Available Who doesn't love Travel?!?
Who doesn't love Tech?!? Clicktripz is a travel technology leader that builds
innovative software solutions for travel companies.

Clicktripz is looking for a skilled Backend Engineer.

Responsibilities \- Design, implement, test, and deploy new features to the
backend. Example projects include: bidding algorithm optimizations, location
mapping algorithm improvements, building out RESTful endpoints and internal
dashboards. \- Maintain and, when necessary, refactor the core software
libraries used to keep the Clicktripz ad exchange humming. \- Support ongoing
maintenance of and enhancements to the backend infrastructure for several
product lines that span multiple technology stacks. \- Manage the build and
deployment processes across various backend services.

Skills & Requirements

\- 3-5 years experience. \- Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science or a related
field. \- Experience building production-level websites, and a solid
understanding of the web stack. \- Knowledge of or experience with Amazon Web
Services. \- You have excellent communication skills. We are a remote and
global company with clients and employees all around the globe. \- Specific
skill requirements vary depending on the project. The majority of backend code
is written in PHP or Go and deployed on Linux servers in AWS. Other
technologies include but are not limited to Git, Postgres, Nginx, Memcached,
Redis, Docker, and Drone CI. Knowledge of murloc migratory habits is also
essential. \- You're a fast learner, and passionate about discovering new
technologies.

Learn more and apply at www.clicktripz.com

------
bdauer
Advanced Functional Fabrics of America (AFFOA) | Cambridge/Boston, MA |
Frontend Web Developer/Designer | Full Time | ONSITE |
[http://affoa.org](http://affoa.org)

AFFOA is a start-up, non-profit consortium that is transforming fabrics into
sophisticated systems, allowing fabrics to see, hear, sense, communicate,
store and convert energy, regulate temperature, monitor health, and change
color. Our headquarters team is a small, diverse, and passionate group
dedicated to advancing AFFOA's mission.

Our software team is small and agile, currently myself and one senior
developer. We’re looking to bring in a frontend developer/designer to take the
lead on refining/establishing best practices for our design and frontend work.
See the job description below for more info.

Look forward to hearing from you!

Frontend Web Developer/Designer:
[https://affoa.hrmdirect.com/employment/view.php?req=706576](https://affoa.hrmdirect.com/employment/view.php?req=706576)

------
buckhx
The Infatuation & Zagat | Product Engineer | Full-time | On-Site NYC |
[https://theinfatuation.com](https://theinfatuation.com) |
[https://zagat.com](https://zagat.com)

We recently acquired Zagat from Google and are on our way to building the
world's greatest restaurant discovery platform. We want to build a community
driven content platform on Zagat and make it a direct competitor with crowd-
sourced incumbents.

We're looking to build a unified platform with client applications tuned to
their use-cases while leveraging concepts like Progressive Web Apps to provide
our users with rich experiences. React Native experience would bring a lot to
the table as well. There's a ton of exciting work ahead of us and we're
building a great team to match it.

Other openings on our careers page include Platform Engineers well-versed in
Go and mobile engineers.

[https://theinfatuation.com/careers](https://theinfatuation.com/careers)

------
BayLabs
Bay Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Bay Labs is actively hiring!

www.baylabs.io

Bay Labs combines deep learning, a type of artificial intelligence, with
cardiovascular imaging to help in the diagnosis and management of heart
disease, the leading cause of death in the world. To achieve this vision,
we've assembled a team of experts in machine learning, visual neuroscience,
physics, medical devices, regulatory affairs, and cardiology.

We’re looking for people who will bring a unique perspective in defining the
future of healthcare with us.

Learn more and apply here:

Software Architect:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9342f86/?source=hackernews)

Experienced Research Engineer, Deep Learning- Medical Imaging:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406c5ddb0/?source=hackernews)

------
cyptus
WAPPVISION GmbH | C# ASP.NET Core Web-API SKILLER? | Berlin, Germany |
Fulltime, ONSITE | 40-65k € + bonus

We are developing SaaS-Solutions for the food and gastronomy branch. We are
optimizing the processes for easy reporting incidents to the right people,
detecting new issues early and fix these fast. The obtained data is used to
create device lifecycle and service providers performance reports. We are
providing intelligent solution proposals for future issues. Our focus is on
innovation and maximum usability.

We offer:

    
    
      - high-end CPUs
      - simple hierarchies
      - full time job, flexible working hours
      - active contribution in an new department
      - free drinks (hot & cold), especially club mate
      - extra holidays & team-events
      - central & modern office
    

more infos: [https://indeedhi.re/2rcJYY2](https://indeedhi.re/2rcJYY2) love
AngularJS more than aspnet?
[https://indeedhi.re/2FzOeoX](https://indeedhi.re/2FzOeoX)

see you soon :-)

~~~
su8898
Thanks for posting the job. Is German language skill mandatory?

~~~
nocobot
The German version of the job posting lists it as a requirement

------
shawndimantha
Peterson Center on Healthcare | Tech Lead, Senior Front-End Engineer, Senior
Back-End Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE | New York, NY
[http://petersonhealthcare.org/](http://petersonhealthcare.org/)

We're looking for a tech lead (Ruby on Rails & React), senior back-end
engineer (Ruby on Rails & Python) and senior front-end engineer (React) to
round out our development team focused on building software solutions that
accelerate the modernization and transformation of the US healthcare system,
starting with primary care.

Your potential impact: \- millions of patients with access to higher quality,
more affordable care through a thriving primary care system \- reduce burnout
and bring back joy in work for thousands of primary care physicians \-
reduction in annual healthcare spend by ~$100B+

Please send your resume and a few words on why you'd like to join us to me
(Shawn): sdimantha (at) petersonhealthcare [dot] org

[http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-
engineering-t...](http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-engineering-
tech-lead) [https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/senior-front-end-
engi...](https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/senior-front-end-engineer)
[https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/senior-back-end-
engin...](https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/senior-back-end-engineer)

Our tech stack: Ruby on Rails, React, PostgreSQL, Python, Aptible (HIPAA
compliant AWS)

Interview process: - 30 min 1st round call with me - 30 min 2nd round tech
screen with an engineer - 2 hour take home exercise - 5 hour onsite with
broader team

------
eolide
OneWave | Back-end Lead/Senior Developer | FULL-TIME | Rennes, France | ONSITE
| 42-54K€ + health insurance + commute compensation + 7,5 weeks of vacation/y

We are a recently seed-funded french company that builds the future of
security hardware tokens in europe : onewave.io. Our product has the same
form-factor and constraints that an EMV smartcard but embed a lot of
technology (BLE, Oncard screen, ...). It will allow a wide range of services :
banking, transportation access, authentication...

We are currently looking for a experienced backend developer (5 yrs+) to help
us build our management platform and our banking systems. You will have to
interact on a daily basis with interacting with electronics engineers,
security experts, electronic transaction experts, developers and
cryptographers.

We are also looking for a junior electronic engineer to help us to design the
card and its accessories.

You can see a full description of the jobs here : [https://onewave.io/jobs-
en.html](https://onewave.io/jobs-en.html)

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, UK, & India | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Senior Mobile Product Manager | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
product-manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)

Product Designer (Senior + Mid-Level) | Shoreditch, UK |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/product-designer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/product-
designer/)

Backend Engineer | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-
engineer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-engineer/)

Backend Developer | Noida, India | [https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-developer-
noida/](https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-developer-noida/)

------
kyleschiller
Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, PM | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF, NYC |
Onsite, Fulltime Zenysis is building a data analysis product for governments
of developing countries. Our current projects focus on healthcare and affect
over 100 million people. In the past year, we've helped governments fight
epidemic outbreaks, combat food shortages, and allocate several hundred
million dollars in healthcare spending.

We have a lot on our plate. We're building early warning systems for disease
outbreaks, automatically detecting low-quality data, and running models to
recommend the most effective health interventions across entire countries. The
work we do is not always easy, but it's very rewarding. We're looking for
other mission-focused engineers who care about seeing their impact in the
world and are comfortable building complex, mission-critical systems.

More info:
[http://www.zenysis.com/careers.html](http://www.zenysis.com/careers.html), or
kyle at zenysisdotcom

------
solresol
Daisee (www.daisee.com) | Software Engineer, Devops, Data Scientists | Sydney,
Australia or Melbourne, Australia | Full-time, ONSITE, no visa but vague
chance of REMOTE for someone brilliant

We make software for call centre operators to transcribe calls, and then do
various kinds of analysis on the call text; another stream helps offload voice
to chat. We also have various medical and architectural computer vision
products, and some software engineering support products.

We are a well-funded startup with a long runway to support our current 30+
staff. We're making large $$$$ sales into enterprises most weeks. We have
mature management (two ex-googlers are on the management team, including the
former Australian general manager; the rest of the executive team have held
senior roles across the banks, successful startups and a variety of other
major corporations). You get the stability and mature culture of a large
corporate job, but the interesting work and dynamic environment of a startup.

I'm looking for a UX person, particularly someone who can come up with
creative designs for viewing data in interesting and captivating ways.

I'm also looking for a front-end developer (someone who loves JavaScript) to
implement those designs. Impress us with what you've done in d3.js or
something equivalent.

Here's the link for the UX Designer role
([https://daisee.workable.com/j/20E431C0EF](https://daisee.workable.com/j/20E431C0EF)
)

And here's the link for the Front End Developer role
([https://daisee.workable.com/j/945E57775F](https://daisee.workable.com/j/945E57775F))

You can also contact recruitment@daisee.com and mention that you saw this post
on HN.

------
sarasilva
Portfolium | Senior Frontend Software Engineer |(San Diego, CA, USA) | Full
Time

Portfolium partners with colleges & universities to help students connect
learning with opportunity. Our ePortfolio network helps 3.5M+ students from
over 230 partner institutions manage their skills and launch their careers.
Portfolium's cloud-based platform empowers students with lifelong
opportunities to capture, curate, and convert skills into job offers, while
giving learning institutions and employers the tools they need to assess
competencies and recruit talent.

In the day-in-the-life of a Portfolium Senior FE Developer, you’re going to be
working on a myriad of things from implementing brand new products, improving
existing products and User Experiences, to guiding and reviewing the work of
the other FE’s and Web Developers. You should be excited to lead the team in
architectural decisions on FE development, and setting the standards in how we
ship product.

Our stack is Angular, React, PHP

Email me directly with your resume, LinkedIn, and/or Github:
sara@portfolium.com

------
richardzyx
Shell TechWorks | Full-stack Software Architect | Onsite - Cambridge,
Massachusetts | Full-Time | [http://bit.ly/stw-video](http://bit.ly/stw-video)
Technologies: React/NodeJS | C# | .NET Core 2.0 | Python/R | Cloud/AWS/Azure |
Web API | GraphQL | Git

Methodologies: Domain Driven Design (DDD) | Design Thinking | BDD/TDD/Unit
Testing | CI/CD | Agile

Architectures: Microservices | Serverless

Shell TechWorks is a special innovation shop established by Shell in
Cambridge, MA to deliver near term value by solving major challenges in the
energy industry. This requires both effort in exploring new alternative energy
business models (like in our Connected Energy group) involving solar and
battery backup systems and deep diving into traditional Oil & Gas knowledge to
revolutionize how this century-old industry functions in a lower-carbon
future.

Apply - [http://bit.ly/stw-architect](http://bit.ly/stw-architect)

Contact - Robert.Madore@shell.com

------
RandiShapiro
Visby | light field capture | visby.io | San Francisco (550 Bryant St) | Full-
time | ONSITE | Mid to Senior Computational Geometer | $110-140k + equity DOE

What We Do: VC-backed seed-stage startup building natively holographic capture
and playback for photographic quality VR, AR, etc. Goodbye, uncanny valley
(hello, a lot of math). We're a software company, but we have a big pile of
cameras.

Stack: Python, C++, CUDA, Open GL, AWS.

The Team: There are nine of us total, six on the engineering team. We have
pretty good senses of humor, plus nine office plants.

Values: We're solving hard problems, so we value creativity, communication,
and generosity in equal measure. We welcome a wide variety of personal and
professional backgrounds and consider applicants without regard to race,
religion, ethnicity, age, gender, sexual identity or expression, medical
condition, socioeconomic status, or any other category of experience.

We're Hiring

• Software Engineer, Computational Geometry:
[https://bit.ly/2KHHyJa](https://bit.ly/2KHHyJa)

------
micah_chatt
Amazon Web Services (AWS) EKS | Systems Development Engineer | ONSITE (US
relocation) | Seattle, WA | Full Time

Amazon Web Services is looking for Systems Development Engineers (SysDE) and
Software Development Engineers (SDE) to join our growing Amazon Elastic
Container Services for Kubernetes (EKS) team. Amazon EKS is our managed
Kubernetes service that makes it easy for customers to use Kubernetes without
needing to become experts in provisioning and operating Kubernetes. EKS
manages time-consuming administrative tasks like setting up, operating,
scaling and updating Kubernetes freeing customers up to focus on their
applications.

Please note that these are not entry level positions. Kubernetes and/or AWS
experience preferred.

Please feel free to reach out to the hiring manager for this position with any
questions, beswar@amazon.com

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/632063/systems-
development-e...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/632063/systems-development-
engineer-amazon-eks)

------
hello_lulu
Warby Parker | NYC | Onsite | Full-Time | Senior Front-End Engineer | Data
Engineer | Data Scientist | Junior Software Engineers | Senior Product Manager
of Business Systems | Technical Product Managers

Hello! Warby Parker is a socially conscious business rapidly changing the
omnichannel shopping experience for customers of fashion eyewear and medical
devices. We are currently the 3rd most profitable retailer per square foot in
the US, and for 3 years running Fast Company has named us one of the world’s
most innovative companies.

We are growing from our 60+ person tech team (mostly based here in NYC) &
we’ve got some exciting work ahead! Check out some new open roles here:
[https://www.warbyparker.com/jobs](https://www.warbyparker.com/jobs)

Since 2010, we’ve grown to over 60 retail locations in the U.S. and Canada,
opened our first optical lab in upstate New York, and launched two of our own
iOS apps (one is patented technology and one is rated top 10 apps by Apple in
2016).

We build most of our technology in-house, anything from our e-commerce systems
and business systems (finance, inventory, supply chain, etc.) to the Point of
Sale systems in our stores. It's an exciting opportunity to work on building,
optimizing, or securing innovative products at the intersection of medical
devices, e-commerce, retail, and fashion.

Our current stack includes React, Python, Postgres, Swift, and some Go. If you
have experience with Amazon AWS or other cloud computing providers that'd be
great too. Our engineering & technology team is thoughtful, collaborative, and
we're big believers in iterative, adaptive, all-hands-on-deck teamwork and
continuous improvement.

We’d love to hear from you! Feel free to apply directly or e-mail me at:
lucille.lam@warbyparker.com

------
michaeldiep
Homij Software Testing and Quality Control INTERNS | ON-SITE/REMOTE | San
Francisco, CA Timeline: 10-12 weeks (25-40 hours per week)

Organizational Background: Homij is a start-up tech organization that seeks to
change the way death and dying is discussed. Our main mission is to connect
people by commemorating and sharing stories of the deceased. We encourage
everyone to share stories, experiences, and memories of the loved once and
instill a supportive community. Homij anticipates to be in a full beta stage
by September 2018. More information can be found at: www.homij.org.

Position Description: During weeks 1-2 of this internship, interns will become
familiar with the intricate aspects of our application, target customer, and
needs within the death and dying industry. In weeks 3-4, the intern will work
with our mobile development team to generate the common use cases and
scenarios that we can see a customer use our platform. The following 7-8
weeks, the intern will be running the designed test cases against our live
application, submitting tickets and bug lists to our engineers. By the end of
the 12 week period, the candidate will have gained experience with designing
and developing test cases for a mobile application. Ideal candidates have
experience or interest in doing quality assurance testing for mobile
applications. The responsibilities for this candidate includes test design,
documentation, review, and execution of these tests. The candidate needs to be
able to work collaboratively with others on the development team. We are
looking for someone who has great verbal and written communication skill along
with the ability to solve complex development problems. We’re looking for
someone to fill the gap between our software development and customers. We
want you to work with developers and businesses to ensure our product fits the
needs of our consumers.

Inquiries to: homijgroup@gmail.com

------
tctobincampbell
Redox | Software Engineers | $100k-150k + equity | REMOTE | Full-time

We are a fast-growing startup (Series B) with a mission to enable technical
innovation in healthcare by giving application developers easy access to
useful healthcare data.

We are a remote-first, engineering-driven company. We have a culture of trust,
transparency, and tireless personal growth. We are looking for experienced
Software Engineers to help us scale our platform.

We look for engineers who want to have expansive product ownership, who will
engage with both high-level business objectives and the nitty-gritty technical
details required to achieve those objectives, and who care deeply about
building a product that lasts.

Our current tech includes Node.js, Angular, Python, Docker, AWS, Linux,
Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch. We care much more about general technical
ability and alignment with our mission than about experience with any of these
particular technologies.

Apply at
[https://www.redoxengine.com/careers](https://www.redoxengine.com/careers)

~~~
immanelk
Are you open to remote candidates from outside the US?

------
akshipley88
Intercom | Full Stack Engineer, Senior Engineer & Principal Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite | Visa

Intercom is growing faster than almost every other Saas company, ever. We’re
looking for talented engineers to join us and influence our product roadmap
and direction.

Our engineers have more than a technical role – we're creative product and
technical contributors. We use our experience to inform our engineering
process and decisions when building new features and ensuring scalability and
availability of the entire platform.

You’ll be part of one of our multidisciplinary product teams, where you will
build both back-end and front-end systems, and work closely with designers,
product managers, researchers, and data analysts. Product engineers at
Intercom work across design and implementation, making the right technology
decisions to build the best product.

Learn more and apply here:
[https://www.intercom.com/careers#roles](https://www.intercom.com/careers#roles)
or email me (alanna@intercom.io)

------
alibad
Qualtrics | Senior Front End Engineer, Senior Full Stack Engineer | Seattle,
WA, [https://www.qualtrics.com/careers/](https://www.qualtrics.com/careers/)

We help customers identify experience gaps and take action to close them. An
experience gap is the difference between the expected and actual user
experience.

We are working on very interesting problems, from a product and technical
standpoint. You are guaranteed to feel your impact on customers.

Here are the role descriptions we are currently looking for:

Senior Front End Engineer - Digital Experience:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1137062#.Wu0GbdM...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1137062#.Wu0GbdMvyCR)

Senior Software Engineer - Digital Experience:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1136904#.Wu0GatM...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qualtrics/jobs/1136904#.Wu0GatMvyCR)

------
faberbrain
1bios | Senior Software Engineer | Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA | FULL-TIME, ONSITE
or REMOTE | hello+hn@1bios.co

About 1bios:

We provide a health management platform for healthcare providers and health
insurers. Our company is relatively young, and this position would get you in
on the ground floor, positioning you to have real impact on our engineering
decisions and company culture.

Our stack:

ruby, rails, javascript, typescript, react, mongo, postgres, thrift

What we are looking for:

Do you not only want to see a problem done, but see it done cleanly in a way
that makes you proud? Do you appreciate elegance, but despise implicitness and
magic? Is code and system design something you like to really think about
before tackling a problem? Do you like to discuss architecture with other
engineers who care deeply about the quality of their code? Do you wish you
were writing in a statically typed functional programming language a la
Haskell, but are also satisfied applying those same concepts to more wild west
contexts like Ruby and JS? If this resonates with you, please get in touch!

Email us at hello+hn@1bios.co

~~~
jumpship
Are you asking us to implement a strongly-typed, functional language in ruby
and js? If not, please explain how you would apply practical functional
language techniques in a dynamic language. By functional language I mean
referentially transparent. By practical techniques I mean partial application,
first-order functions, and lazy evaluation, among others.

------
abrahamcadre
CADRE | New York, NY & Toronto, ON| Onsite | Experienced Engineers | We are a
well-funded startup (Series C | Total Funding $135M) at the intersection of
technology and investing. Our mission is to provide direct access to the
world’s best investments. We are building the digital stock market for the
once exclusive Commercial Real estate industry. Open Positions:
[https://cadre.com/careers](https://cadre.com/careers)

Engineering Manager (NYC)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1074573](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=1074573)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123)

Senior Software Engineer (Toronto)-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=928493](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=928493)

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | NY | On-site, Full-time | Biotech/AI | |
[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

Is the software you’re developing changing the world & saving lives? Why not?
Butterfly Network, Inc. has raised >$100M to develop and commercialize a
smart, pocketable ultrasound device. We have the audacious mission to
democratize ultrasound and enable all healthcare professionals to routinely
perform diagnostic and therapeutic imaging at the point of care. Our successes
have been profiled in various media outlets including MIT Technology Review,
IEEE Spectrum, Forbes and Wired Magazine. Butterfly Network, Inc. (as a
4Catalyzer company) is founded by a serial entrepreneur with multiple
successful exits in the life sciences & medical devices sectors.

Open roles:

• Senior Full-stack Engineer

• Senior Infrastructure (Devops) Engineer

• Data Engineer

• Senior Android Developer

• Senior iOS Developer

• Software Verification Engineer

• Web Developer

• Senior Front-End Developer

Our tech stack: Python, NodeJS, ReactJS, GraphQL, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes etc.

Send me an email at: mgorodnichenko@4catalyzer.com

------
snickell
CeresImaging.net | Scientific Tools Python Engineer | FULL-TIME | Oakland /
Bay Area | ONSITE

We're looking for a software engineer (or code-savvy scientist) to work on
developing, maintaining and improving our image processing and scientific
tools codebase: python code (including lots of scipy, numpy, geopandas and
rasterio) used daily by our team of scientists and GIS analysts.

Ceres Imaging designs and builds multi-spectral camera systems. We fly them
over farms and orchards, and process and interpret the imagery, allowing us to
detect plant stress, overwatering, under-watering and early indicators of
harmful pests. Farmers use this information to manage their resources,
conserving water and avoiding unnecessary over-application of fertilizers and
pesticides.

[https://ceres-imaging.breezy.hr/p/3c362eafe9c9-scientific-
to...](https://ceres-imaging.breezy.hr/p/3c362eafe9c9-scientific-tools-python-
developer) or email me seth@ceresimaging.net

------
suhailpatel
Citymapper | Backend/iOS/Android Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

Cities are complicated. We use the power of mobile and open transport data to
help humans survive and master them. We are building the best public transit
app, one that caters for the needs of commuters. We are building a routing
engine which is truly multimodal. We're running our own services to fill gaps
in the transit network. To power all of this, we're leveraging open data as
well as building the tools necessary for agencies to add and fix data.

We recently launched our new Smart Ride service, aimed at encouraging better
shared mobility in cities. Read about The Responsive Network:
[https://medium.com/citymapper/the-responsive-network-
part-3-...](https://medium.com/citymapper/the-responsive-network-
part-3-3-f9d8394d84f3). This is super interesting and rewarding work from a
technical perspective, we're constantly iterating and improving our planning,
routing and simulation algorithms for Smart Ride to better serve our network.
If you are interested in this sort of problem space, now is a fantastic time
to get involved from the ground up.

See all our open positions at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

We're hiring for Backend (Python, Go, C/C++, AWS), Frontend (Web, React, ES6)
and iOS/Android engineers as well as Data Science.

Read our other blog posts at
[https://medium.com/@Citymapper](https://medium.com/@Citymapper)

If you have any questions, feel free to drop me an email at suhail -at-
citymapper -dot- com

------
CHECK24_CGN
CHECK24 (www.check24.de) | Germany, Cologne | PHP Developer | Onsite

CHECK24 is Germany's leading online price comparison platform. Our office in
Cologne is currently expanding its team of about 25 developers. We especially
search people for the backend/core team.

Some facts about our architecture: \- PHP 7.1 \- Zend Framework 2 (moving
towards 3) \- big focus on code quality instead of speed \- free choice of
hardware (Windows, Linux or a MacBook)

We can offer benefits, such as great career opportunities, a free lunch every
Wednesday, flexible working hours, free drinks (such as coffee, tea, water and
club mate), bimonthly drink outs and much more!

A quick view on our interview process: It consists of two rounds. First one
remote via Skype/Phone and the second one on-site, if possible.

To apply visit
[https://jobs.check24.de/standort/K%C3%B6ln](https://jobs.check24.de/standort/K%C3%B6ln)
and pick the appropriate job. If you got any questions you can contact me at
s.hofmann@check24.de

------
amasad
Repl.it | San Francisco | Infrastructure Engineer | onsite |
[https://repl.it/site/jobs](https://repl.it/site/jobs)

We're building a new kind of software platform. Our users go from learning how
to code to deploying apps, getting users, and interacting with other
developers in the community -- all in one place. We're building an IDE, a
cloud runtime, and a developer community.

I know it sounds very ambitious and a huge undertaking but our team of 5 have
proved we can do it. However, it's time to make our infrastructure production-
ready. Something that people can rely on to develop and deploy their apps and
build businesses on. That's why we're looking for a senior infrastructure
engineer to build our remote development environment, our container
orchestration system, and our services/runtime.

More info and how to apply here:
[https://repl.it/site/jobs](https://repl.it/site/jobs)

------
MedChart
MedChart | Toronto, Canada | Intermediate Full-stack Developer + 9 other
positions | ONSITE | [http://www.medchart.com](http://www.medchart.com)

MedChart is a venture-backed Toronto healthcare and technology startup
embarking on a period of rapid growth hiring for 10 positions! We are building
the world’s most comprehensive health information marketplace of patient-
owned, accessible, compliant data using both Blockchain and AI. Our platform
aggregates official health record data from all hospitals, doctors' offices
and other healthcare facilities across North America on behalf of patients,
lawyers, insurers, researchers and private medicine providers. Through AI, we
functionalize these disparate health data sets and power insights for world-
leading research and applications.

You will join us in the heart of Downtown Toronto as we expand the team to 15
and grow 10X over the next few months across the US and Canada. We have an
exciting announcement coming soon.

We are seeking an Intermediate Full-Stack Developer with C# ASP.NET MVC and
ReactJS experience to work on our Microsoft stack.

I am the CEO and co-founder. We have a great team and positive culture, please
reach out to me at james.bateman@medchart.ca and let's chat

Apply, Intermediate Full-Stack Developer:
[https://angel.co/medchart-1/jobs/354763-intermediate-full-
st...](https://angel.co/medchart-1/jobs/354763-intermediate-full-stack-
developer)

* See our other 9 positions in Engineering, Marketing, Sales, and UX here: [https://angel.co/medchart-1/jobs](https://angel.co/medchart-1/jobs)

Toronto is where it's at for healthcare and AI. Come disrupt healthcare with
us.

------
adw
Jaunt, Inc; San Mateo and Santa Monica, CA, USA. On-site, full-time, VISA.

We are the global partner of choice for the production and distribution of
immersive content (which is to say; we make VR/AR toolchains and, in
partnership with major media companies, VR/AR content).

We're, in particular, looking for people with skills in any or all of:

* machine learning

* computer vision

* computational geometry

* backend services/distributed systems for our services/rendering backend (runs on K8s on AWS)

* iOS

* Android

* Unity

* systems administration (in Santa Monica).

 _Personally_ , I'm looking for people with experience in using convolutional
neural networks for semantic segmentation, depth estimation or pose
estimation. More info here: [https://blog.jauntvr.com/research-and-
development-at-jaunt-m...](https://blog.jauntvr.com/research-and-development-
at-jaunt-machine-learning-e578a43d64e0) and please get in touch with me
directly - andrew at jauntvr.com or @covert on Twitter.

[https://www.jauntvr.com/careers/](https://www.jauntvr.com/careers/)

------
kubatyszko
ZestFinance | Sr. Devops Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE ,
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

ZestFinance is looking for a Senior Devops Engineer to join our team in Los
Angeles.

About you:

    
    
       * Expert sysadmin, experienced in managing large deployments
       * Master troubleshooter - you know how computers work inside and out
       * You enjoy challenge and won’t stop until it’s solved
       * Program in at least one popular language (such as Ruby, Python, Go, C etc.)
       * Experience in UNIX-focused operations role (5+ years)
    

About the job:

    
    
       * Support our existing underwriting platform (AWS, Chef, Docker, Ruby on Rails, R)
       * Drive the design and implementation of our exciting new product (machine learning and underwriting as a service - on-premises)
       * Ensure high reliability and operability of the platform
       * Automate, automate, automate, monitor
       * Provide technical direction and ownership of the infrastructure
    

About Zest:

ZestFinance, Inc. applies its unique credit-decisioning technology platform —
based on data science and machine learning — to help lenders effectively
predict credit risk so they can increase revenues, reduce risk and ensure
compliance. ZestFinance was founded in 2009 by Douglas Merrill and a team of
former Google employees with the mission of making fair and transparent credit
available to everyone.

Apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oLmP4fwK&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oLmP4fwK&s=Hacker_News)

For other openings visit:
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

------
thomas_d
Busuu | Backend engineer (other tech roles are open too) | London UK | onsite
only

We are a language learning startup with 80M users, leading the way in EdTech
innovation. Our mission is to allow anyone in the world to learn a new
language, whether it is for personal development or to improve their life
chances (most of our users are from developing countries). We do that through
a strong focus on user experience, quality of the educational content, and
adaptive learning. We need talented backend developers to work on APIs, scale
our platform, build our machine learning pipeline. We also work on social
network features and bot/voice platforms. Our stack includes Symfony (PHP7),
Node, Docker, AWS.

If you want a fast-paced environment, responsibilities, to work with a fun and
very diverse international team, get in touch with us! We are also hiring for
many other positions, check out our jobs page.

[https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs](https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs)

------
capkutay
STRIIM | UI/UX Designer | Palo Alto, CA - FULL TIME

Striim is an enterprise-grade real-time, streaming analytics product deployed
at some of the largest Fortune 100 companies, solving mission critical
problems. We work with cutting edge big data analytics technologies and we're
recognized as one of the best places to work in the San Francisco Bay Area by
multiple publications.

Striim is hiring a UI/UX designer with a special interest in data products:
data visualization, data exploration, interactive analysis. The role includes
working with the product team to turn requirements into beautiful, detailed,
intuitive UX workflows for excellent UI engineering team to use as their blue
prints. You should have experience working on technical products that require
you to learn certain data concepts (SQL, visualization techniques, data
exploration techniques).

[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoZkp6fwy](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoZkp6fwy)

------
erinl
Symetria | Business Intelligence Manager | Vancouver, Canada | Full-time |
ONSITE | [https://symetria.io](https://symetria.io)

Symetria is an upcoming fully-funded cryptocurrency exchange & wallet based
out of Vancouver, Canada. We are currently in development and planning a token
launch this summer with product release later this year. We are a centralized
exchange however we are introducing an element of decentralization through
Personal Blockchains. These are private blockchains between us and each user
which provide immutable proof of action and can be made public should anything
go wrong. This enables us to bring the speed and privacy of a centralized
exchange with the fairness of decentralization. We also have a beautiful and
intuitive UX and a ton of features to improve user experience.

We are looking for high energy Business Intelligence Manager to join our team.
This person should be comfortable in a start-up environment and able to work
with minimal direction. This is a growth position with the potential to build
your own team as we grow.

Our ideal candidate should have experience with: \- Pulling data from
structured and unstructured sources, such as: \- SQL Databases \- Azure Event
Hubs & Streaming Analytics \- Cosmos DB Tables \- Presenting the collected
data in reports for less technical consumers

Benefits/Office: \- highly competitive wages \- signing bonus \- free gym
membership \- located in the Harbour Centre, minutes from Waterfront Station
\- bright and airy office \- full-kitchen with beverages and plenty of snacks
(and homemade cookies!) \- standing desk \- fun and close-knit team

If this sounds exciting and you think you'd be a good fit, please send your
resume and a quick message to Erin at jobs@symetria.io. Make sure to prefix
your subject with [Business Intelligence Manager].

------
TDMLB101
BAMTech Media | New York, NY | Software Engineer or Senior Software Engineer:
Media Services; Senior Software Engineer: Stream Security || ONSITE or REMOTE,
Full time

Join our team and help us drive the cord-cutting revolution! BAMTech isn’t
just about streaming Baseball – we also manage NHL, Fox Sports Go, WWE,
Eurosport, and several other content providers. You would be helping a team
whose services act as the linchpin for video playback, handling new challenges
of scale and speed in a rapidly growing industry. The company is aggressively
expanding to meet increased demand, and you would be getting in on the ground
floor of this new opportunity. You would help the team create new designs to
meet our scaling demands, build out services in cloud infrastructure providers
with exposure to AWS EC2, S3, Dynamo, and Kinesis, and help the team introduce
new processes to scale. If you like tinkering with new technologies, have
experience with high scale systems, or simply want to gain exposure to new
tools, this team is a great fit. You’d be helping the team embrace
microservices architecture with an emphasis on non-blocking, highly concurrent
programming. Experience with Scala/Play/Akka is highly preferred, but not a
requirement. With strong CS fundamentals and an entrepreneurial attitude,
you’d be an asset to our team.

We are also seeking a Senior Engineer with C#/.NET experience to join our
Stream Security team. This team is responsible protecting our content, with
projects that span a wide variety of security concepts including studio grade
DRM. We're looking for a candidate with C#/.NET experience but also an
openness to expand into Scala. This is a unique opportunity in a high
visibility team with significant impact.

PM me to apply.

Read more here: [https://www.bamtechmedia.com/](https://www.bamtechmedia.com/)

------
madh
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Austin, Chicago, London,
Dublin, Singapore, Seoul, Buenos Aires | Onsite

Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend roughly half their time working with
product engineering teams and writing production code. The other half of their
time is spent working directly with partners to develop and execute their
Facebook technology strategy.

We find that this setup is great for engineers that want to spend more time on
the business side of things or have more people interaction while still being
hands on with code.

This allows large advertisers to work directly with people at Facebook that
have knowledge of the ads codebase, and Solutions Engineers can implement
great suggestions made by partners.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) .

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engin...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engineer)
.

Facebook | Solutions Engineering Manager | Menlo Park | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team in the Menlo Park headquarters. You would support a distributed
team, so some travel would be required. Roughly half the time would be spent
on people management, with the other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We will consider a very experienced tech lead that would like to make the
transition into people management.

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at hiten@fb.com .

------
SydneyKnerd
Knewton | NYC | Software Engineer - Infrastructure

Knewton is the world’s leading adaptive learning technology provider. We are
looking for a Software Engineer to support the Infrastructure Team.

You'll manage our core AWS infrastructure and create and maintain developer
tools and services that empower the rest of the Tech organization to
confidently build and deploy quickly. You will also be responsible for
designing, implementing and supporting our systems to ensure that they are
reliable and optimized to keep our students learning seamlessly.

While we're looking for experience with Python, AWS, configuration management
(Ansible), databases (Cassandra, Postgres, and MySQL) among other things,
don't hesitate to reach out if not all of these boxes are checked. We know
many of these things can be picked up along the way!

Questions? recruiting@knewton.com

[https://jobs.lever.co/knewton/671fad3a-8d4e-4d44-b68d-d7b4ba...](https://jobs.lever.co/knewton/671fad3a-8d4e-4d44-b68d-d7b4ba2d261f)

------
kristopolous
WaiveCar | Developer | Santa Monica, CA | Full-Time | onsite,
[https://waivecar.com](https://waivecar.com)

Hi,

You'll be working mostly with me. I get mentioned in this post every month
right at the top.

The programming is mostly Javascript.

We're passionate about making things suck less and our users being happy. We
also have a no jerks policy so the work environment is really healthy and
relatively low stress for a fast paced startup.

We'd like nice, highly competent people who are big fans of listening to
customers.

The service is a fleet of rental cars like zipcar with ads on them. This makes
them effectively free rentals. We have about 150 active cars and about 250
more owned but not yet onboarded. We've been on shark tank, in most major news
rags, npr, and have tens of thousands of users.

Urban mobility is also becoming a fairly trendy space if you care about being
hip.

It's salaried, benefits, options, the usual startup package.

It's an important time of growth for us as a company. If you're interested
just email me directly at chris@waivecar.com.

------
eosrei
Udacity | Multiple | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai, São
Paulo, New Delhi | ONSITE, FULL-TIME, INTERNS |
[https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com) Udacity's mission is to
democratize education. We're an online learning platform offering
groundbreaking education in fields such as artificial intelligence, machine
learning, robotics, virtual reality, and more. Focused on self-empowerment
through learning, Udacity is making innovative technologies such as self-
driving cars available to a global community of aspiring technologists, while
also enabling learners at all levels to skill up with essentials like
programming, web and app development. Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang,
Python, Node.js, React, Java, Ruby, or Haskell depending on team.

Open positions in Engineering, Data, Design, and Marketing:
[https://grnh.se/cuagoq2](https://grnh.se/cuagoq2)

~~~
jumpship
Could you point us to the open req that is looking for Haskell skills? It
wasn't obvious to me when I looked.

------
Paytmlabs
Paytm Labs | [https://www.paytmlabs.com/](https://www.paytmlabs.com/) |
Software Engineer| Toronto, Canada.

Paytm Labs is looking for a Software Engineer to work on our global payments
system which needs high scalability, reliability and availability. These
challenges require lots of creative thinking based upon a very deep
understanding of how software works.

Our stack is: Java, Ruby, C/C++ or Scala

Our ideal candidate is an ace problem solver and a learner at heart. We offer
a flexible work schedule and you get your choice of tools (both hardware and
software)

About us: In 2017, we launched the Paytm Canada App, a consumer-facing mobile
application allowing consumers to pay their bills using multiple payment
options with no fees, earn cash back rewards, and make peer-to-peer payments.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/paytm/1d24b691-d484-4f2f-b68c-9a2f07c1...](https://jobs.lever.co/paytm/1d24b691-d484-4f2f-b68c-9a2f07c1db89)

------
welchmt
Ripple | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-
jobs/](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/)

Ripple is the Leader in Payments and Banking leveraging Blockchain and Digital
assets like XRP. We have over 100 banks on-boarding and several across the
globe in production. www.ripple.com

 _Sr. Java Engineer SF- Java /Spring

_Principle Database Engineering/Architect

 _Engineering Manager Java SF

_ C++ Engineer (remote USA)

 _Platform Engineer SF

_ Project Manager SF

 _Product Manager Infrastructure SF

_ Integration Engineer's x3- Mumbai, SF and NYC-

 _Solutions Architect SF

_ Product Designer SF

*Technical Writer SF

[https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-
jobs/](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/)

Don't forget to check our careers page as we have over 50 jobs open across all
fields :) Feel free to check out www.ripple.com/xrp or www.ripple.com/insights
for more information about Ripple and our Digital Asset XRP.

Come join the blockchain revolution with us at Ripple.

------
misternugget
Deutsche Bahn // ioki (ioki.com) | Backend Software Developer | Frankfurt am
Main, Germany | ONSITE | Full-Time | [http://bit.ly/ioki-backend-
developer](http://bit.ly/ioki-backend-developer)

ioki is a complete service provider for digital forms of mobility on the road.
We enable third parties, such as cities, transport companies or municipal
authorities, to operate new types of demand responsive transport (DRT)
mobility in public transport under their own name and design. To achieve that,
we provide the ioki platform and mobile apps.

We are looking for software developers to join our Backend team, which builds
the platform that helps our customers launch and scale their mobility
products. We are a team of four that is central to ioki’s product development
and wants to grow with its young codebase, which has seen a lot of production
use already but is carefully maintained and free of technical debt.

Our main stack consists of Ruby and Ruby on Rails, but experience in the
language or the framework is not a hard requirement. Much more than that, we
care that you have general software engineering skills, high standards and
take pride in your work.

If you want to read more about the job and how we work in our product company,
check out the full job description here: [http://bit.ly/ioki-backend-
developer](http://bit.ly/ioki-backend-developer)

Interested? Send us an email with your CV/GitHub/StackOverflow and a few words
about yourself: jobs@ioki.com

We're also looking for Senior Android Developers, Project Engineer Autonomous
Driving, Operations Managers and much more. You can find the rest of the job
descriptions here: [http://bit.ly/hello-ioki](http://bit.ly/hello-ioki)

------
marijns
Tiqets | Backend, Android, DevOps | Amsterdam | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.tiqets.com](https://www.tiqets.com)

Tiqets is revolutionizing the way people buy tickets to culture and
attractions in cities all over the world. Our technology allows users to
easily browse and book tickets to the best attractions in seconds, meaning
customers can enter museums, zoos, theme parks and more, simply by showing
their smartphones.

We started our journey about 4 years ago, and have been successful in gaining
a major position in this rapidly expanding and evolving market. The main
office with about 100 people from 15 nationalities is in Amsterdam, but we
have feet on the ground all over the world.

Our stack includes Python (Flask, Django), Postgres, AWS, Redis, Ansible,
Solr, React, Redshift, Swift, Kotlin. We care about both stable and new
technology, as well as building an excellent product that our customers and
partners love, as smart and fast as possible. There is no silver bullet, we
learn, build and grow together.

Software Engineer, Android: [https://tiqets.recruitee.com/o/android-
engineer](https://tiqets.recruitee.com/o/android-engineer)

Software Engineer, Backend: [https://tiqets.recruitee.com/o/backend-developer-
amsterdam](https://tiqets.recruitee.com/o/backend-developer-amsterdam)

Software Engineer, DevOps: [https://tiqets.recruitee.com/o/devops-engineer-
amsterdam](https://tiqets.recruitee.com/o/devops-engineer-amsterdam)

More information and jobs at:
[https://tiqets.recruitee.com/](https://tiqets.recruitee.com/) or email at
jobs AT tiqets.com

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

Series B Funded by top healthcare investors Ex-Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford
Team

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient. Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and
specialty clinics across the country.

LeanTaaS’ customers include some of the nation’s largest hospitals including
15 of the top 30 Cancer Centers. Our team includes veteran executives and the
brightest minds from Google, McKinsey, Stanford, MIT, Duke, Berkeley, UIUC,
and more.

We are looking for Engineers, Data Scientists and Product Managers who possess
an entrepreneurial, scrappy personality and the talent to think outside the
box to problem solve and get things done.

Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers)

BUILD TECHNOLOGY THAT SAVES LIVES!!

~~~
kevalshah90
I'm keen to hear from you about my application for Data Scientist role.

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Electrical Engineer, Perception, Gen. Software
Engineer, ML Engineer, Test Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving trucks
will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to their
homes and families. Looking for:

\- Gen software engineering (Platform team)

\- Controls Engineer

\- Perception Engineeer, Machine Learning Engineer

\- Test Engineer SF: Testing Infrastructure & Automation

\- Test Engineer Florida: 50% software 50% hardware

\- "Full Stack" Truck Tech Engineer: Help scale our trucking operations in any
way possible

\- Internship (SW or EE): On a limited basis, we are open to extremely
talented internship candidates. In addition to a resume, attach anything that
will show us that you’re exceptional (non-school projects, side-businesses,
etc).

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team. The team takes an extremely active role in the development
and testing of Starsky Trucks on highways across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. Able to sponsor all visas.
All positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)

~~~
mrfusion
Florida is a big state :-). It doesn’t say anywhere what part. In any case I’d
be curious to learn more if you guys want to chat sometime.

~~~
DanFeldman
Ah yes we should update that. Fort Lauderdale/Miami area! Please apply through
our jobs site!

~~~
mrfusion
Interesting! Nice to see some cool jobs in our state. I’m too far along in my
career to apply through jobs sites but good luck!

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #opensource

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
lenzm
All Campus | React Developer & Back-end (Python) Developer | Chicago, IL | On-
site | Full-time

We're a small growing, company serving colleges and universities. We're
branching out from our marketing services and building a new SaaS product. The
hard part is done, we have clients itching to try it out, now all we have to
do is build it. We currently have an incomplete alpha-quality product that
we're testing internally.

Our stack is AWS / Postgres / Python / Flask / React / Redux

We are located in the Loop and were recently name one of Crain's best places
to work.

[https://www.allcampus.com/careers/open-positions/react-
devel...](https://www.allcampus.com/careers/open-positions/react-developer/)

[https://www.allcampus.com/careers/open-positions/back-end-
de...](https://www.allcampus.com/careers/open-positions/back-end-developer/)

~~~
etmaro
Hi. Do you provide visa sponsorship?

------
navd
Ardan Labs | Mid - Senior Software Engineer | Miami, FL | Full Time | REMOTE |
ONSITE | [https://www.ardanlabs.com/](https://www.ardanlabs.com/)

Ardan Labs is a high performance software development firm that builds and
delivers reliable solutions and applications. We're looking for several Mid-
level and Senior Backend Engineers to help us develop solutions for our
clients.

This is a great opportunity to be part of a culture of caring, cooperation,
reliability and growth. We are based in Miami, Florida, but our team is spread
across North America. Some roles may be location dependent, but we welcome
remote work.

Ideally you are a responsible, self-motivated individual that is looking to
work with the latest technology and create uncompromising user experiences.

Responsibilities:

Design and build REST/gRPC APIs with speed and reliability in mind. Design and
use SQL and NoSQL databases to support both relational and nonrelational
performance and storage requirements. Write tests. Document web services for
public consumption. Implement proper instrumentation and logging. Leverage
Kubernetes/Docker to deploy and manage a scalable infrastructure across
multiple geographical regions. Respond to system level issues as necessary to
provide the best overall customer experience.

Qualifications:

Minimum 2+ years of professional experience developing REST based web
services. Experience developing in more than one backend language preferrably
Go, C/C++, Java, Ruby, Python, Node.js, etc. Experience with the Linux
operating system and the Bash shell. Ability to communicate and articulate
architecture decisions and the reasons behind them.

Nice to Haves:

Experience with Go, Postgres, Message Queuing, Websockets/Server Sent Events
highly desired. Experience working on a highly scalable platform. Familiarity
with Asynchronous communication protocols. Experience using Docker for
development and deployment to production environments Experience
supporting/developing mobile platforms.

We have a straightforward interview process. So no surprises there!

If you're interested, feel free to email us with your resume at careers @
ardanlabs.com or apply on our website:
[https://www.ardanlabs.com/careers](https://www.ardanlabs.com/careers)

------
frogstomp19
Gather | Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer - Senior | ONSITE - Full Time
[https://www.gatherhere.com/careers/](https://www.gatherhere.com/careers/)

Hey all, I’m an engineer at Gather in Atlanta and we’re looking to add a
senior-level engineer to our team. Gather is a restaurant-tech SaaS startup
focused on helping restaurants and event venues manage their events business,
drive demand, and interact with their guests. We’re looking for developers
with interest in team leadership and experience in some or all of:

    
    
      - Typescript
      - Node
      - React/Redux
      - Docker
      - PostgreSQL
      - Unit / integration testing patterns
      - AWS, especially Lambda
    

If interested, send me a message or apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gatherhere/eb91c317-14b2-4731-896f-80e...](https://jobs.lever.co/gatherhere/eb91c317-14b2-4731-896f-80e89a0e2870)
Thanks!

------
obaid
Botmock | Frontend Software Engineer | Ottawa / Toronto / Remote (Canada/US) |
Full Time, Contract-to-Hire

We are startup building tools to help conversational designers on Alexa,
Google Assistant, Facebook Messenger, Web and more. Our product is being used
by agencies and large Fortune500 companies. You will be part of our small team
and help us grow it further in coming months.

\- Build, maintain, and update editor features \- Contribute to our large,
beautiful single-page app \- Write high-quality, maintainable and scalable
code \- Collaborate with other developers and designers to take a feature all
the way from just an idea to something thousands of people use daily \- Write
modular, composable code for flexibility and re-use \- Optimize processes and
applications for efficiency, scalability, and availability \- Communicate
effectively, giving and receiving help as needed; give first, take later!

Our stack is React, Webpack, Redux

Email me directly with your resume, LinkedIn, and/or Github: obaid@botmock.com

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a platform that is transforming the way middle market
loans are bought and sold. The platform drives efficiency into the currently
outdated middle market loan syndication process, bringing liquidity and
transparency to a traditionally opaque practice while also increasing
accessibility by broadening the purchaser base.

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS, Docker,
and we constantly re-evaluate new ideas as we scale. You will be working
closely alongside our founder and CEO, and be a part of the core team that
shapes the company as we grow.

Apply through the site [https://loan-ecosystem-
online.workable.com/jobs/709133](https://loan-ecosystem-
online.workable.com/jobs/709133) or email me at neil@loaneco.net

------
axr
Demandbase, a leading SaaS-based B2B marketing technology, is looking for more
inspired and driven people to join us.

Principal Data Engineer | The Principal Data Engineer will own all aspects of
engineering including technical design, architecture, implementation, quality
assurance, deployment, and operations. You will be responsible for scaling our
machine learning pipeline, including requirements, architecture, design &
development. You will establish the ins and outs of building a highly
available, scalable, distributed, and robust system that uses all the modern
cloud computing paradigms, techniques and tools.

Responsibilities:

Core responsibilities will be to help scale large scale machine learning
models Own and drive processing of tens of petabytes of unstructured and
structured data Provide leadership to the data science and engineering teams
in terms of big data processing Enable machine learning systems to become more
real-time in terms of decisions but also large scale data ingestion Working
with the latest open source technology on highly distributed, scalable
products

Requirements:

Master's Degree in Computer Science or related field Experience working with
peta-byte level, real-time datasets Must have build applications in the past
(at the start/mid career point) Multiple large scale distributed systems or
data platforms, including Spark, Flink, Kafka, Dataflow, BigQuery, BigTable,
Dataproc etc Experience with Scala and/or Java+Python Experience building
large scale crawlers, using Nutch, Gora, MapReduce, HBase, Elasticsearch etc
Strong algorithm & data structure knowledge Excellent communication skills and
the ability to work well in a team

Email Akshar: adave (at) demandbase (dot) com

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/6mv5ixon1](https://grnh.se/6mv5ixon1)

------
angiey24
Care3 | Los Angeles, CA | Sr Fullstack Engineer && Fullstack Engineer | Full-
time, Onsite | care3.co/careers.php

Care3 started with the realization that the most vulnerable members of our
society including seniors, people of color, and the disabled do not have equal
access to healthcare and receive inadequate quality of care in their homes and
communities. Care3 is built to fix these unacceptable and unnecessary
disparities.

We’ve created a platform for collaboration that allows caregivers and care
teams to coordinate care for the patient. We’re looking to grow our
engineering team to continue building out our mission!

Care3 is looking for talented people who are okay with not knowing how to
solve a problem and figure it out anyways. We provide the environment to allow
you to learn and make mistakes, learn from each team member, and for you take
ownership of our stack. The impact of your contributions will be immediate and
we’re excited to speak with you.

Apply by sending your resume to careers@care3.co, thanks!

------
nextdoor123
Nextdoor | Engineering | Fulltime | Onsite | San Francisco

Nextdoor is the private social network for you, your neighbors and your
community. It's the easiest way for you and your neighbors to talk online and
make all of your lives better in the real world.
[https://nextdoor.com/about_us/](https://nextdoor.com/about_us/)

Fullstack Engineer:
[https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=6438](https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=6438)

iOS Engineer:
[https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=479](https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=479)

Android Engineer:
[https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=36153](https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=36153)

Platform Engineer:
[https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=1119276](https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=1119276)

------
jimschley
CloudBees | Software Engineer | Full-time | Remote US/EU or Raleigh, NC or
Seville, Spain |
[https://www.cloudbees.com/careers](https://www.cloudbees.com/careers)

The Codeship team at CloudBees is hiring software engineers. We are looking
for a front-end engineer who really likes working with Vue.JS components
([https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071370](https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071370)),
and a Ruby on Rails expert
([https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071334](https://www.cloudbees.com/careers?gh_jid=1071334))

Apply via links to job descriptions or email jschley [at] cloudbees [dot] com
(AVP Eng).

Codeship by CloudBees is a hosted continuous integration and delivery service.
Our stack is a Vue/Rails/Postgres/Redis webapp and a Golang microservice and
Docker-based elastic build infrastructure.

------
restapi
fedger ([https://fedger.co](https://fedger.co)) | Cologne, Germany (ONSITE) |
full-time | Visa | Product Developer

fedger is a young tech startup building an AI-powered knowledge engine around
entities in the hospitality industry. This engine represents a dynamic network
structure, comprising entities like locations, restaurants, guest feedback,
menu cards, dishes, recipes, ingredients and much more.

Currently we're building products and services to acquire/get data to
continuously 'feed the engine'. In a second step we will provide access to
this engine.

We're looking for an experienced product developer: [https://fedger-
jobs.personio.de/job/78523](https://fedger-jobs.personio.de/job/78523)

Other open positions: [https://fedger-jobs.personio.de/](https://fedger-
jobs.personio.de/)

Interested? Apply on our website or send an email to benedikt@fedger.io

------
Coaleh
DriveWorks | Manchester (closer to Warrington), UK | ONSITE / REMOTE We are
currently looking for experienced and passionate software developers to join
our team. We are looking for people that:

\- Have 3 or more years professional experience (or just done a lot of code).
Quality is more important than quantity though.

\- Are able to be a little independent of guidance and think for themselves.

\- Can solve problems and explain their solutions clearly.

\- Will be excited to join us and will fit in with the team!

We are a close-knit development team and although small, we operate all over
the world, are a Microsoft Gold Application Development Partner and number one
in our field in configuring 3D CAD. We have some massive and exciting
opportunities ahead of us.

More info at:
[http://www.driveworks.co.uk/jobs/](http://www.driveworks.co.uk/jobs/)

We are also looking for experienced cloud based technology developers for
starting up a greenfield project. This is not listed on the website - ask for
more information.

------
d_burfoot
Ozora Research | Engineers, Linguists | Berkeley, CA | Part-Time | Onsite |
Equity

My company, Ozora Research, is developing a next-generation suite of Natural
Language Processing tools centered around sentence parsing. We spend our time
thinking deeply about the structure of language and then building statistical
models that capture the structure. The requirements are: a good background in
mathematics and statistics, and a deep interest in language and linguistics.
Programming skill is a big plus, but not an absolute requirement.

I believe we are poised to make a huge dent in the world of NLP and
linguistics. The field of automated parsing has been bogged down for the last
20 years because of its dependence on labelled training data (e.g the Penn
Treebank). In my research I've discovered a way to circumvent that limitation,
by building and evaluating sentence parsers using only a large amount of raw
text data. I've spent the last couple of years validating the approach, and
now that I'm confident it works, I'm looking to build up a team.

I have a nontraditional, minimalist and cockroachy business plan that won't
appeal to everyone, but I can promise you that if I get rich you will also. I
can also guarantee that you will get a ton of great experience that you would
be tough to get at a big company. I want to especially encourage the following
types of people to reach out:

\- Recent grads in language-related fields who want to break into the software
engineering industry

\- People who have had some success in mainstream software engineering
careers, but are looking to try something new

\- People who want are thinking about going to graduate school in CS/ML/AI/NLP
and want some experience doing research in that area

I'm happy to talk more about the specifics in person. Email me at daniel dot
burfoot at gmail.

------
peterlai
Emburse (YC W16) | Software Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.emburse.com/](https://www.emburse.com/)

Emburse is a corporate credit card platform that generates virtual and
physical credit cards with specific budget restrictions. We manage both
traditional corporate card expenses like T&E as well as backend vendor
payments.

Emburse is built using Python/Django and is deployed on Heroku for development
and AWS for production. We're looking for someone to join us as one of the
first few employees and who would be comfortable embracing sizable
infrastructure responsibilities which include:

* Maintaining a PCI-compliant environment on AWS

* Augmenting our credit card transaction processing capabilities

* Designing new expense management features

Check out [https://www.emburse.com/emburse-
hiring/](https://www.emburse.com/emburse-hiring/) for more information about
our company and the role we're looking to fill.

------
atrachelh
Crew (crewapp.com) | Engineering and Design | San Francisco | ONSITE, Full
Time

Crew is a communications app that keeps everyone on the same page for
everything work-related. Thousands of teams across every industry are using
Crew to help their businesses run more smoothly, customers like store clerks,
restaurant managers, pharmacists, nurses, waiters, coaches, police and fire
personnel.

We’re series B and have raised $25M from Greylock, Sequoia, Harrison Metal,
and Aspect Ventures.

We're growing our 40 person team, hiring engineers (frontend, backend, iOS,
Android) and product designers (among others). Check out all our open roles
here: [https://jobs.lever.co/crewapp﻿](https://jobs.lever.co/crewapp﻿)

You can also learn a bit more about our company culture here:
[https://medium.com/@dleffel/our-cultural-values-at-
crew-13d2...](https://medium.com/@dleffel/our-cultural-values-at-
crew-13d21bf33d4f)

------
carlyturpin
Crowdcube|Platform Lead and Senior|London, UK|Full-time| Onsite|60K-90K

Crowdcube enables great businesses to succeed through equity crowdfunding.
We've helped over 600 businesses to access the funds they need to grow and
we've opened up the world of investment into startups and SMEs. Examples
include Brewdog, Revolut, and Monzo to name just a few.

We're now focusing on new opportunities for growth both in the UK and in new
markets and we're looking to build a platform team to come in and think about
the architecture, design and implementation of the core investment logic which
powers Crowdcube, this includes working on things like refactoring the pricing
logic to support new ideas or adding currency handling or the trading of
shares. Imagine a Crowdcube 2.0!

We need someone to lead that team - is that you?

Find out more and apply here [https://crowdcube-
ltd.workable.com/j/88C70CBD0F](https://crowdcube-
ltd.workable.com/j/88C70CBD0F)

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations
is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is also looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the
Aha! product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Ruby on Rails/ React Native | Madrid | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com

Lingokids is changing the way young children learn. We believe in breaking
down language barriers and helping provide equal opportunities to all kids
around the world.

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over 4 million families worldwide and growing
rapidly.

We’re looking for senior engineers with at least 5 years of experience, that
want to work in interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and
growing scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com and visit our
jobs page [https://jobs.lingokids.com/](https://jobs.lingokids.com/)

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany and/or Warsaw,
Poland)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Customer Support Engineer (m /f)_
[https://grnh.se/p7a5ih0m1](https://grnh.se/p7a5ih0m1)

 _Data Scientist (Machine Learning)_
[https://grnh.se/qx5dhnuw1](https://grnh.se/qx5dhnuw1)

 _Junior Backend Engineer, Core Services_
[https://grnh.se/p8a3rw1](https://grnh.se/p8a3rw1)

 _Scrum Master (m /f)_ [https://grnh.se/g4cmjwa31](https://grnh.se/g4cmjwa31)

 _Senior Full Stack Engineer_
[https://grnh.se/h1al0g1](https://grnh.se/h1al0g1)

 _Senior Software Engineer_
[https://grnh.se/8u3ngov41](https://grnh.se/8u3ngov41)

 _Software Engineer, DevTools & Debugging_
[https://grnh.se/dy6iwm4c1](https://grnh.se/dy6iwm4c1)

 _Software Engineer, Emulator /Simulator_
[https://grnh.se/fpf6oimr1](https://grnh.se/fpf6oimr1)

 _Software Engineer, Virtual Desktop Cloud_
[https://grnh.se/1xk24i1](https://grnh.se/1xk24i1)

~~~
iandanforth
Looks like the ML position needs a quick edit "Must be eligible to ... start
full time by no later than April 30th"

Very cool position!

------
bgriggs1
Knack | US Remote | DevOps Engineer | [https://knack.com/work-at-
knack](https://knack.com/work-at-knack)

Knack's goal is to democratize data and make it easy for for anyone to unlock
the power of their data with apps, workflows, and integrations.

We're hiring a DevOps engineer to help us build and manage a container-based
infrastructure for deploying thousands of database-driven applications.

You'll be diving deep into Kubernetes, AWS, Ubuntu, Node.js and Salt. Other
tech we use: MariaDB, MongoDB, Redis, Ceph, Fission, Sensu and Graylog.

We've been 100% remote for over 4 years. You'll be joining a fun, open team
that is just as focused on enjoying the journey as the destination.

Here's some cool stuff about Knack:

* Remote - We're a 100% remote company that has been 100% remote from the beginning and spends a lot of time thinking about how a small 100% remote team can build a world class product.

* Impact - If impact is your thing (it's ours!) Knack impacts a lot of people, including countless non-profits, educational institutes, and small businesses.

* Team - We're a small team that really enjoys getting to work together and it shows. It's all about enjoying the ride, taking ownership, pushing each other to excel at our craft, and doing work that makes a difference.

* Company - We're 100% bootstrapped, so we know how to build a product customers will pay for. We believe in growth without compromise, not growth at all costs.

More info: [https://knack.com/about](https://knack.com/about)

Apply: [https://www.knack.com/devops](https://www.knack.com/devops)

~~~
apow
Canada remote not an option? :D

~~~
bgriggs1
Sure, we'd consider it! We're slowly looking into the logistics of
international hiring.

------
azangru
Bookmate ([https://bookmate.com](https://bookmate.com)) | Frontend Developer |
Moscow, Russia | ONSITE | Full-time

Bookmate is a subscription-based service providing access to a large catalog
of ebooks and audiobooks in various languages. It is also a social network for
people who like to read. We aim to inspire people around the globe to read
more, discover new books, and find new friends with common interests.

We are looking for a Frontend Engineer to join the team that works on our
customer-facing web application as well as on a number of internal products.

Our frontend stack includes Node, Express, React (with server-side rendering),
Redux, Flow, and Stylus.

For more details about the position, see
[https://bookmate.com/about/jobs/frontend-
new](https://bookmate.com/about/jobs/frontend-new)

This is an onsite position in our campus in Moscow. If interested, please
email your CV/resume to tech@bookmate.com

------
ziegenberg
Gingco.Net | Multiple positions in full/part time | Braunschweig, Germany |
Onsite

We're looking for:

1) PHP developers for a web-based application, currently used my millions of
users in more than 20 countries. Help to bring it to the next level.

2) C# developers for the development of Add-ins for MS products and/or for
developing iOS/Android apps with Xamarin. Experience with a similar language
would also be okay.

3) Front end developer to create interfaces for various devices, from old to
newest technologies, from desktop to mobile devices and e-ink displays.

4) Adminstrative 2nd/3rd level support team member who likes to help our
customers in German and/or English (other languages welcome too).

We work in small teams with low hierarchies and offer a good life-work-
balance. If you run an additional business, that's okay, we also offer working
part-time. It would be good if you speak either German or English - if not, we
offer language courses.

For more information contact me personally on Twitter: @cziegenberg

To apply: jobs (at) gingco (dot) net

No recruiters!

------
al_james
Ometria.com | London UK | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Several roles: Backend Python,
Frontend Javascript, Data science, QA, Machine learning

Ometria's mission is to help retailers create marketing experiences their
customers will love. We understand the challenges that retailers face, and we
offer them a very innovative solution that provides insights on their
customers, and tools to reach them more effectively across numerous channels.

Backed by top VC funds and successful entrepreneurs, and working alongside
over a hundred of the fastest growing retailers, we are now looking for a more
developers to join our small but growing engineering team.

We are hiring for:

\- Backend python developers

\- Frontend javascript developers (Ampersand JS, but considering moving to
React)

\- Data Scientist (Python stack)

\- Machine Learning engineers

\- Engineering manager

\- VP engineering

\- QA engineer

[https://www.ometria.com/careers/](https://www.ometria.com/careers/) (Not all
jobs are on that page yet, feel free to contact me personally at "al <at>
ometria.com")

------
danicgross
AI Grant | Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | REMOTE/ONSITE |
aigrant.org

AI Grant is an AI research lab. Our goal is to invest in promising people
around the world working on AI. We think the world is filled with
extraordinarily productive people that don't come from a traditional
background. We're making software that screens for them and supports them with
a community. We're a very small team. We'll remain small for a long time.
We're looking for a generalist who can build web and mobile products without
much detailed guidance. ML experience a plus.

Lack of a credentialed resume is fine. The only thing we'll be looking for is
experience _building lots of stuff_. Even a bunch of side-projects on Github.
We like working with people on-site, but we're happy to start remote if
there's a path towards eventual relocation.

Just email us to apply: team@aigrant.org. Include your resume and let us know
if you're already in the Bay Area.

------
AshJA
MVF | Platform, Software and Web Engineers | Onsite | London | £40-100k

MVF is a leading digital marketing company (not agency), helping transform how
businesses find new customers. Our innovative marketing software delivers
massive volumes of leads to our clients, sourced and optimised through a wide
array of digital marketing channels.

 _No. 1 in London Sunday Time Best Companies to work for 2018_

\- Platform Engineer
[https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/1063565](https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/1063565)

\- Senior Software Engineer
[https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/966915](https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/966915)

\- Web Developer
[https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/966956](https://www.mvfglobal.com/vacancies/966956)

Interview: Phone call > MVF code-test > couple hours on-site > Offer

Apply above or email for more info ash.amhama@mvfglobal.com

------
zaius
Beyond Pricing | [Junior,Senior] Full Stack Developer | San Francisco | ONSITE
| [https://beyondpricing.com](https://beyondpricing.com)

Beyond Pricing is an automatic pricing system for Airbnb and vacation rentals.
We are building tools for property managers that were previously only
available to big airlines and hotels. Our customers love us - before they were
setting prices by gut - now we a provide real, measureable benefit to their
businesses.

Our stack is Django and Ember.js, but experience in any specific technology
isn't required. We especially would love to hear from you if you have started
your own startup before, and if you've been an airbnb host. No coding
challenges - just share with us something that you've built that you're proud
of.

We're well-funded and profitable. We offer flexible work hours, significant
equity, competitive salary, equipment budget, medical, dental, vision and
401k.

Email us at jobs@beyondpricing.com

------
zenon
Mynewsdesk Norway | Oslo, Norway | Experienced backend developer | Full time |
ONSITE

Mynewsdesk is the leading PR and communications platform in Scandinavia. We
are growing our Oslo development team so we can deliver modern media search
and monitoring services to our worldwide customers. We monitor sources from
from around the world to make sure our customers can stay informed using our
media database, which spans over 100 000 media sources and terabytes of data.
We see exciting possibilities for creating innovative services based on our
data set using ML and data analysis. We need your help to keep the system
running smoothly while delivering value to our customers and upgrading the
system to meet future needs.

Tech keywords: Java, Python, AWS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch.

Full job ad:
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=119106573](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=119106573)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Data Engineer in
Customer Success (SQL, big data, Redshift, Python, AWS,) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

You should have super solid SQL development experience along with the ability
to interface with customers (though there will be no significant travel
required). This position requires excellent technical skills, good business
communication skills, excellent attention to detail and follow-up, and the
ability to self-manage. You will get great exposure as you work directly with
our customers to tackle tough business challenges.

Working knowledge of SQL including creation and maintenance of tables, views,
indexes, and stored procedures. Some Python coding experience and experience
building Docker containers is a plus. AWS and Amazon Redshift experience is a
plus. Flexibility and self-motivation – with a problem solver's attitude.
Excellent attention to detail. Ability to work independently yet collaborates
cross-functionally in a team environment. Highly effective written and verbal
communication skills with a collaborative work style. We offer competitive
pay, benefits like a company funded 401K, experienced team (we all code),
amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
iamspoilt
Wiivv | Senior Software Engineer | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://wiivv.com/](https://wiivv.com/)

Wiivv is transforming how footwear and apparel are made today. We believe you
are unique–from your anatomy to how you move–and that in order to truly move,
feel, and live your best your footwear and apparel should be made to your
unique spec​.​ With just a few photos from your phone, we can digitally map
each foot, create a custom product (using 3D printing and other hybrid
manufacturing techniques), and deliver it to your door in under 10 days.

Be a part of a team passionate about creating a great experience for our
customers from web-to-app-to-feet. As a Senior Software Engineer, you will be
involved in the software engineering process for the backend services and APIs
that manage end-to-end e-commerce and product fulfillment life-cycle; building
out data pipeline to assist on analytics and better understand the business as
a whole. We firmly believe in technology that empowers people, at work and
outside. No idea is too small and all ideas have potential to change the
world. We live and breathe this philosophy, own our work and champion
empowerment.

Our tech stack is mainly NodeJS, Python, RabbitMQ, PostgreSQL, Kubernetes, AWS
and we are strong advocates of event-driven architecture. As a Senior Software
Engineer, you will design and develop major components of the platform and 3rd
party integrations.

If that sounds like something you could see yourself doing, feel free to reach
me at rafay.aleem[at]wiivv.com

You can also apply at
[http://wiivvwearables.applytojob.com/apply/AvCAXPXmjE/Senior...](http://wiivvwearables.applytojob.com/apply/AvCAXPXmjE/Senior-
Software-Engineer?referrer=201805011735198CKRQPRWGPZRJSEV). Make sure to
prefix your subject with [HackerNews].

------
cevans
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite | $80k-$150k |
[https://eng.joinroot.com](https://eng.joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 80 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 16
states.

We've recently raised a $51M Series and we're looking to bring on more
talented engineers.

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.

Email me at chris.evans@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you
promptly.

------
vishalh
Flameback Capital | Junior Developer | Bangalore, India | ONSITE

Flameback Capital is an algorithmic and systematic trading investment
management company. We are building a software platform that automates our
trading and investment strategies. We are in the process of setting up a hedge
fund focused on India.

We are looking for a junior developer with one to two years of software
development experience to join our team. Job responsibilities will include
developing and maintaining the software system for executing the company's
strategies and tracking performance as well as working on the development of
new algorithmic trading strategies.

Preferred Qualifications:

One to two years experience with software development in Python

One year of web development experience

One year of experience working with RDBMS and SQL

Additional Qualifications:

Experience working with concurrent systems

Experience with RabbitMQ

Experience with testing

Experience with Pandas

Experience working with any stock broking APIs

Experience working on trading software

Familiarity with financial markets particularly how derivative trading works

Apply to kishan at flamebackcapital.com

For questions email vishal at flamebackcapital . com

------
ibeitia
Databook | Web lead/Frontend/Fullstack | Palo Alto, CA | Full time | Onsite

Databook is looking for a full-time onsite front-end developer to join its
growing team. Join us in our Palo Alto offices (California Avenue).

# About Databook

At Databook, we're committed to making financial insights available to all.
We've taken our deep expertise of understanding how large companies make
decisions and created a software platform that allows anyone to quickly get
accurate insights on any public company.

We've built an engine capable of ingesting company filings, extract relevant
information and feed it into a system capable of scoring, describing and
visualizing performance as well as provide recommendations.

Our team is located in Palo Alto and London, with team members all over the
globe in Uruguay, India, Canada and the UK.

Check out our site for a more in-depth look at the company:
[https://www.trydatabook.com](https://www.trydatabook.com)

# Role

Use your extensive knowledge of web technologies to improve the Databook
webapp, a SPA that allows users to access and interact with the Databook
platform. You will work with interactive charts, real-time data streams, REST
and GraphQL APIs and other modern technologies. You will collaborate closely
with the founding team to spec, build, test and deploy new features.

More info/apply: [https://angel.co/databook/jobs/225908-front-end-
engineer](https://angel.co/databook/jobs/225908-front-end-engineer)

\----

Other positions:
[https://angel.co/databook/jobs](https://angel.co/databook/jobs) Contact info:
inigo [_at_] trydatabook [_dot_] com

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help build the factory of the future and
realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the back office to the shop floor.
Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more.

We're a small team, but we have multiple Fortune 500 customers and are
enabling production lines building things you interact with everyday. We're in
a strong growth mode! We closed a $13M Series A a few months ago
([http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN](http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN)), we are bringing on new
customers, scaling up our existing customers' deployments, and, most
relevantly, hiring across the team!

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: architecting & implementing a data pipeline to
power our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
rkwz
RedMart | Singapore VISA | Full­time | Frontend |
[https://www.redmart.com](https://www.redmart.com)

As one of the fastest growing e-commerce companies in Asia, RedMart offers an
unparalleled startup experience. Our culture: entrepreneurial, fiercely
intelligent, team oriented, deeply creative and whatever you add to it! We’re
fanatical about improving our customer experience and providing “wow” customer
service.

We're interested in talented, creative and passionate people joining our All-
Star team who believe in our mission: To save our customers time and money for
the important things in life!

Requirements:

* Excellent understanding of JS and web development concepts.

* Experience with a modern JS framework (React, Angular, Backbone, Ember, etc).

* Good sense of design, UX and simplicity.

* Use of best practices such as TDD, BDD, continuous integration, continuous deployment.

* Strong verbal and written communication skills.

* Nice to have: experience with React, Redux, Mocha/Jest, Node.js.

Contact me at sheshbabu at redmart dot com for more info

------
choult
Datto | Software, infrastructure and security engineers | Norwalk CT, Boston
MA, Rochester NY, Albany NY Reading UK, Amersham UK | Full-time, on-site

Datto is currently going full-steam ahead on its mission to protect business
data, wherever it may live, and as a result we're after a number of
engineering roles ranging from penetration testers to senior software
engineers: [https://grnh.se/xrag0sg31](https://grnh.se/xrag0sg31)

We develop on a number of tech stacks across our portfolio of products aimed
at SMEs, and we're always pushing the state of the art with backup solutions.
As a result, there's bound to be interesting challenges for you with us, and
always an opportunity to grow.

With a focus on a great work-life balance, we also have a great range of
benefits.

Any questions, feel free to find me via the means listed on my profile.

[https://grnh.se/xrag0sg31](https://grnh.se/xrag0sg31)

------
Singletoned
GemFair | London, UK | Onsite | [https://gemfair.com](https://gemfair.com)

 _" GemFair is a digital solution that connects artisanal miners to global
markets. Financially backed by the De Beers Group, GemFair is a dynamic and
fast-growing startup that is well positioned to become a game changer in a
market primed for innovation and to integrate with the De Beers Group's
industry leading blockchain technology."_

We are looking for:

    
    
      * Head of Product
      * Lead Engineer
      * Senior Backend Engineer (Python)
      * Senior Frontend Engineer (React) 
      * Senior Frontend Engineer (React Native)
      * Senior UX/UI Designer
    

Our stack is Python on the backend and React on the frontend with GraphQL
inbetween. There's a lot of flexibility around the roles, so I wouldn't worry
if you aren't exact for any of them.

I'm not involved in the recruiting myself, but I'm happy to answer any
questions.

------
stubbi
Swarms Technologies GmbH | Mobile Lead (Android/Kotlin)| Full-time | REMOTE in
Europe / Bielefeld/Berlin | $50 - $60 (EUR), 1 - 2% equity

At Swarms we are building the world's largest on-demand workforce which is
easily accessible via mobile devices. Our mobile crowd-working platform allows
people to monetize their idle waiting time by completing paid micro-jobs
directly on their smartphones. Companies and researchers can access human
intelligence on-demand to train and supervise artificial intelligence, label
unstructured data, conduct market research, collect data from specific
locations, and many other things which can be done on mobile devices.

Your goal as a lead mobile developer at Swarms is to turn the smartphone into
a powerful work tool which enables people to do micro-jobs on mobile devices
and earn money on the go. You will push the boundaries of crowd-working by
envisioning and implementing new ways collecting and interpreting data with
smartphones. You came to the right place if you want to build your mobile
application masterpiece which people use across the globe to generate income
in a totally new way.

You should have:

* Strong entrepreneurial mindset which always starts from the UX perspective

* Experience in the development and marketing of mobile applications

* Great programming skills in Android/Kotlin

* Solid written and spoken English

You should desire:

* Taking responsibility of a domain and to lead a team

* Fully focussing on your new "baby" for the next 2-3 years until we exit

* To work as a team-player

You can find more information about us and the position at
[http://www.swarms.com/joinus](http://www.swarms.com/joinus). Shoot me an
email at stubbi@swarms.com.

------
martomi
Artisense (www.artisense.ai) | C++, Embedded, FPGA | Munich/Garching, Germany
| Full-time | ONSITE

Founded by automotive engineers and computer vision researchers, Artisense
develops in Munich, Tokyo and Palo Alto machine vision systems for robot and
vehicle automation.

This is a unique opportunity to join one of the hottest startups (Slush Tokyo
2018 Winner) and an exciting team, developing game-changing autonomous
unmanned sensing technologies.

We are looking for passionate individuals who demonstrate initiative, take
ownership in project work, and exhibit a high level of creativity and spirit
of innovation.

You will be developing mission critical, real-time, multi-processor and multi-
threaded applications for robot 3D localization and mapping in GPS-denied
environments.

All postings:
[https://db.alumni.tum.de/jobs/search?utf8=&search%5Bq%5D=art...](https://db.alumni.tum.de/jobs/search?utf8=&search%5Bq%5D=artisense)

Apply at careers@artisense.ai

------
cschacher
Bonobos | Senior Software Engineer (Backend) | Full-time + On-site in NYC |
www.bonobos.com

Bonobos is looking for a Senior Backend Engineer that has experience in Rails
and ideally some Javascript experience as well. We work cross-functionally, so
you’ll be on a team composed of other Engineers (frontend, full stack and
iOS), a Product manager and a UX Designer.

We value self-awareness, empathy, intellectual honesty, positive energy and
judgment, often over experience. We hire based on these core virtues and
foster a “best-idea-wins” environment where creativity and individuality are
not only appreciated, but encouraged.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/900599](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/900599)

Check out our profile on the Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos)

------
richwagner
MAARK | Lead Web Developer| Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

MAARK, a strategic marketing and innovation agency, is hiring a Lead Web
Developer who can develop and implement responsive/MVC web apps and websites
with a high degree of focus on the visual design and the overall UX. As a dev
team, we work on creative projects, utilize a wide variety of fullstack
technologies (e.g., React, Node.js, Laravel), and empower our developers to
create innovative solutions and explore/learn emerging tech. Ideal candidate
for this position will also be experienced as lead developer/architect and can
effectively manage other developers.

We are hiring primarily for a full time role in our Boston, MA office, with
considerable work-at-home flexibility.

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com/](https://www.maark.com/)

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters please.)

------
maxnov
Lateral.io | Full-stack developer | Berlin | On-site

Lateral is an innovative machine learning company based in Berlin. We work
with a diverse set of tools to implement our machine learning technology into
production systems in large enterprise companies in many languages around the
globe. We offer a relaxed working environment that consistently delivers high
quality results and the opportunity to join an exciting growing company.

We're looking for an experienced full stack developer with a leaning towards
front-end, namely javascript to join our highly technical team to help with
our application integrations and interfaces. We integrate directly into our
clients existing technologies so there is a lot of interesting work with API
integrations, plug-in and extensions development and also custom interfaces.

More info: [https://lateral.io/jobs](https://lateral.io/jobs) or send me an
email to max at lateral.io

------
novon
ShareGrid | Full-Stack Rails/React Developer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE, Full-
time, [https://www.sharegrid.com/](https://www.sharegrid.com/)

We're a 15 person, passionate, fun, fast-growing, VC funded startup dubbed
"The AirBnb of Cameras"

We help over 45,000 creatives share $420m of professional camera gear in the
largest creative rental marketplace
([http://www.sharegrid.com](http://www.sharegrid.com)).

Looking for a talented full-stack Rails/React developer to join our
development team here in Seattle.

Our current stack is Rails, React, JS/jQuery, HAML/SASS, MySQL, Git, Sidekiq,
Elastic Search, DO

This is a full-time opportunity in beautiful Seattle, WA with benefits and
early equity in a fast-growing startup.

Benefits: Macbook Pro, iPhone, Flexible Work Schedule and Vacation Policy,
Healthcare, Stocked Kitchen, and casual working environment in N. Seattle.
Position and compensation DOE.

------
skyraider
LedgerX | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time | Onsite

We are the first US-based CFTC-approved physically-settled bitcoin derivatives
exchange and clearinghouse. We have been operating since October 2017 and are
growing fast. We only allow eligible contract participants (institutional
investors and/or high net worth individuals), so it's a really interesting
opportunity to work on a vertically-scaling product for a pool of very
sophisticated customers.

* VP Engineering
    
    
      Coordinate implementation of new product features; address high-context operational issues and maintain context on architecture/scaling concerns; architect, implement and review major changes to our python/c/c++/react/redux stack.
    

* Sr. Backend Engineer
    
    
      Strong C++/Python experience required. Desirable: expertise in high-volume timeseries data ingestion, storage and querying.
    

careers@ledgerx.com, please mention that you came from HN.

------
scald
Springbuk | Principal Backend Engineer | Growth-Stage | Full-time |
Indianapolis | REMOTE | Competitive Salary + Equity

At Springbuk, we’re undergoing a major platform re-architecture in response to
our rapidly scaling customer base. We need your help to lead that transition
from monolith to microservices and from data analysis that works to data
analysis that scales.

• Product: Health Intelligence Platform for Self Insured Employers, Brokers,
and Wellness Companies
([https://www.springbuk.com](https://www.springbuk.com))

• Raised our $20M Series B in Feb. Total money in ~$25M.

• Strong revenue and product growth 3 years in a row.

• 1500+ paid employer customers on the platform

• Tech: Ruby, Python, Postgres, Elasticsearch, AWS

== Full Description / Apply ==

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/springbukcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/springbukcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADPNsE0Xc1T-t)

------
alexshye
Clinc | Ann Arbor & SF | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://clinc.com](https://clinc.com)

Clinc builds the world's most advanced conversational AI platform.

Our team includes top researchers in systems & AI, and engineers that have
scaled software at Facebook and Google. We're a post-series A startup that has
raised $8M. We are growing quickly (team & revenue!), and we're partnered with
some of the world's largest financial institutions.

We have several roles open in our downtown Ann Arbor HQ as well as in our SF
office in Fidi:

    
    
      * Software Engineer, Machine Learning
      * Software Engineer, Web
      * Software Engineer, Mobile
      * Software Engineer, Infrastructure
      * Product Designer
      * Project Manager
    

Join us to define the future of conversational experiences.

Learn more and apply at:
[https://clinc.com/careers.html](https://clinc.com/careers.html)

------
bchang85
_Oracle Cloud Infrastructure | Seattle, WA | Full-Time, Onsite | Java,
Distributed Systems, Control Planes |[https://cloud.oracle.com/cloud-
infrastructure](https://cloud.oracle.com/cloud-infrastructure) _

I'm looking for senior developers to help build out the compute imaging
service. This is a small team where you'll have high autonomy and impact.

\-- Senior Software Development Engineer:
_[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=18000FXZ)
_

\-- Principal Software Development Engineer:
_[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=18000FXW)
_

Resumes / questions to: bri.chang@oracle.com

------
bpierre
Aragon | UI Developer | Remote, full-time |
[https://aragon.one/](https://aragon.one/)

Aragon is everything you need to run organizations (companies, NGOs,
foundations, open source projects…) on the Ethereum blockchain. It implements
features like a cap table, token transfers, voting, roles, fundraising and
accounting. Aragon organizations are easily customizable, and they are also
extensible by installing third party modules.

We are looking for exceptional UI developers to work with us on Aragon, Aragon
Labs, and Aragon apps. Apart from being experts at building interfaces, our
ideal candidates are also decentralization advocates.

Our current set of technologies includes React (web and Native), styled-
components, RxJS and web3.js.

Apply here:
[https://wiki.aragon.one/jobs/openings/frontend/](https://wiki.aragon.one/jobs/openings/frontend/)

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Entry-level Full-stack Developer | Santa Clara, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.docspot.com](http://www.docspot.com)

DocSpot helps people find doctors, and we're looking for a full-time entry-
level developer to revamp our website and build some internal tools. We do not
require a college degree and we also do not require previous professional
experience. For more information, including how to apply, please see:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IvcTtE7yE7m5u0NfrVmvtR_i...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IvcTtE7yE7m5u0NfrVmvtR_iFQfX9-OOOzwb5X4wRu0/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. There should be
at most two rounds of interviews, and the process typically includes some
basic coding questions and logic problems.

------
dhung
Kite | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://kite.com](https://kite.com)

Kite's mission is to use machine learning to automate away the tedious and
repetitive parts of programming in order to enable software developers to be
more efficient and productive. Our product brings the web's programming
knowledge — intelligently sorted completions, all the documentation, and
thousands of great examples — right into your favorite editor.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/kite](https://www.keyvalues.com/kite)

Here are our open roles:

\- Algorithms and Data Structures Engineer:
[https://kite.com/jobs?job=algorithms&ref=keyvalues](https://kite.com/jobs?job=algorithms&ref=keyvalues)

\- Backend Systems Engineer:
[https://kite.com/jobs?job=backend&ref=keyvalues](https://kite.com/jobs?job=backend&ref=keyvalues)

\- Desktop Engineer:
[https://kite.com/jobs?job=desktop&ref=keyvalues](https://kite.com/jobs?job=desktop&ref=keyvalues)

\- Fullstack Web Engineer:
[https://kite.com/jobs?job=fullstack&ref=keyvalues](https://kite.com/jobs?job=fullstack&ref=keyvalues)

\- Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://kite.com/jobs?job=ml&ref=keyvalues](https://kite.com/jobs?job=ml&ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Go and JS (React) are the main languages we use. We also use
objective C and C# for OS specific code as well as some Python and Java.

------
a5huynh
Huckleberry ([https://huckleberry.co](https://huckleberry.co)) | Senior Full-
Stack Engineer | Node.js, Hapi, Postgres, React | San Francisco | Full-Time

We’re looking for a Full Stack Engineer to join our growing team of insurance
innovators in San Francisco, CA. As an early member of the Huckleberry team,
you will have full ownership of finding the best solutions to design,
architect and implement across our stack. Our technology stack is built on
Node.js/Hapi/Postgres/React sitting on AWS. We write a lot of tests, use
automated deployment, Github for code reviews, and Sketch/Invision for mockup
prototyping. More details about day-to-day responsibilities here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/671623046](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/671623046)

Feel free to apply online or email me directly!

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Full-Stack and Front-End Engineers | DC, SF | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 3 years old, is profitable, and already serves more
than 450 schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United
States. We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC
companies that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/?utm_term=.16ba309e4c4c)).

On the engineering side, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails,
Postgres) and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional
experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel.
We're looking for people who like having ownership of the product, and can own
the process from idea to development to deployment and maintenance.

We are also hiring for a Director of Product, as well as Business Development
and Partner Success roles!

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

Please no recruiters or dev shops.

------
AutoJobPostings
Suran Systems | Versailles, KY | Operations Engineer | Onsite | Full-Time |
[http://www.cdmplus.com/jobs](http://www.cdmplus.com/jobs)

Suran Systems Inc. seeks a full-time engineer to manage and extend our IT
operations across all areas of the company. This position offers exposure to a
wide range of technologies, skills, and business areas. Skills in problem-
solving and learning new technology are absolutely critical to this position.
Candidates do not need extensive experience and will receive on-the-job
education, training, and coaching to support their work and grow their
professional portfolio.

Skills

* Familiar with macOS and Windows environments (Linux is a plus) * Knowledge of basic networking hardware, software and protocols * Scripting and coding experience * Instructional and technical writing skills * Ability to create clear and useful diagrams

Send a resume to jobs@suran.com to apply for this position.

------
raywoo
Ceribell | ceribell.com | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE Full time

Ceribell is looking for a full-stack developer (Javascript, Ruby, Postgres).

Ceribell is a medical device start-up that has developed an innovative
electroencephalograph (EEG) device that makes the diagnosis of seizures and
other neurological disorders drastically more efficient. We are bringing
telemedicine to the field of neuro-intensive care by streaming EEG data from
the hospital to a cloud server, allowing a neurologist to monitor patients
from anywhere. Our technology saves lives, and was recently highlighted in the
news for its ability to help detect silent seizures
([https://news.stanford.edu/2018/03/20/brain-stethoscope-
liste...](https://news.stanford.edu/2018/03/20/brain-stethoscope-listens-
silent-seizures/))

If you want to be part of our web development team, e-mail me at
ray@ceribell.com

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Software Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers)

Angaza creates technology for selling life-changing products in emerging
markets:

\- [https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-
angaza-511cd41ce130](https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-angaza-511cd41ce130)

We enable financing of solar energy systems in off-grid regions across Africa
and Asia, reaching more than a million people who now have electricity in
their homes for the first time. The software you build here will help reach
millions more. We are hiring multiple roles in San Francisco, including
software engineers, embedded engineering / product management, and our first
full-time data scientist:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/software-engineer-
sf/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/software-engineer-sf/)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/data-scientist-
sf/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/data-scientist-sf/)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-
iot/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-iot/)

Angaza is a for-profit B2B SaaS company, post-series B. Our standard hiring
process involves a phone conversation, a carefully bounded home project, and
an on-site interview. We don't believe in gotcha logic puzzles or adversarial
whiteboard programming, and we strive to give you specific constructive
feedback regardless of the outcome.

------
irace
Prefer - Lead Backend Engineer (Ruby on Rails/Postgres)

You would be the third full-time engineer working along myself and another
engineer (the two of us are the former iOS and Android leads at Tumblr). You’d
work primarily on our Ruby on Rails backend, working directly with the other
engineers, our designer, and CEO to build out new product features. We’re
eight full-time employees at the moment. We raised a Series A from Benchmark,
and our seed round was led by Scott Belsky (our founder/board chairman, Chief
Product Officer at Adobe and formerly founder of Behance) and Garrett Camp
(Uber co-founder, currently CEO of Expa).

Prefer is building a platform for the future of work, on a mission to support
the growing class of independent professionals.

[https://prefer.com/jobs/lead-backend-engineer](https://prefer.com/jobs/lead-
backend-engineer)

Position is ONSITE either in NYC or San Francisco.

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Integration Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer
journey analytics service that delivers a comprehensive view of the customer
to help companies create better experiences. Woopra unites customer data from
your company's web, mobile, CRM, email automation, help desk, and more, to
build a single and complete profile for each customer and their entire journey
through your products. This data is then used as the foundation for creating
better customer experiences through optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra, Docker

Integration: Node.js, Express, Java

Email Ramy at ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/careers/](https://www.woopra.com/careers/) for open
positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
mparrott
Man AHL | Quant Platform Developer| London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

As a Quant Platform Developer at AHL you will be building the tools,
frameworks, libraries and applications which power our Quantitative Research
and Systematic Trading.

Your challenges will be varied and might involve building new high performance
data acquisition and processing pipelines, cluster-computing solutions,
numerical algorithms, position management systems, visualisation and reporting
tools, operational user interfaces, continuous build systems and other
developer productivity tools.

o We host and sponsor London’s PyData and Machine Learning Meetups

o We open-source some of our technology. See
[https://github.com/manahl](https://github.com/manahl)

o We regularly talk at leading industry conferences, and tweet about relevant
technology and how we’re using it. See @manahltech

Essential Skills

o Exceptional technology skills; recognised by your peers as an expert in your
domain

o A proponent of strong collaborative software engineering techniques and
methods: agile development, continuous integration, code review, unit testing,
refactoring and related approaches

o Expert knowledge in one or more programming languages, preferably Python,
Java and/or C/C++

o Proficient on Linux platforms with knowledge of various scripting languages
o Strong knowledge of one or more relevant database technologies e.g. Oracle,
MongoDB

o Proficient with a range of open source frameworks and development tools e.g.
NumPy/SciPy/Pandas, Pyramid, AngularJS, React

o Familiarity with a variety of programming styles (e.g. OO, functional) and
in-depth knowledge of design patterns.

If you're interested, please get in touch with Milly Parrott mparrott@ahl.com

~~~
equwal
Would you consider visa sponsorship? I am a US citizen.

------
sprelewicz
Healthie | New York, NY | Onsite (Remote for highly qualified possible) |
[https://www.gethealthie.com](https://www.gethealthie.com)

We launched Healthie with the belief that nutritional care, delivered by
trained experts, changes client lives. Our goal is to make nutritional care
accessible to every American. We believe it's never been easier to start or
run a business that provides this class of care, and we are motivated by
changing trends in preventive health care and increasing reimbursement for
telehealth and nutritional care.

We are bringing together a dedicated, passionate, and talented team with
experience across healthcare, technology, business, and medicine.

More about us: [https://gethealthie.com/about](https://gethealthie.com/about)

Here are our open roles:

\- Intermediate Frontend Engineer:
[https://angel.co/healthie/jobs/185745-intermediate-front-
end...](https://angel.co/healthie/jobs/185745-intermediate-front-end-
developer)

\- Sr. Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/healthie/jobs/249956-senior-web-
engineer](https://angel.co/healthie/jobs/249956-senior-web-engineer)

\- Fullstack Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/healthie/jobs/265548-full-
stack-developer](https://angel.co/healthie/jobs/265548-full-stack-developer)

\- Product Manager/Product Owner:
[https://angel.co/healthie/jobs/358926-product-manager-
produc...](https://angel.co/healthie/jobs/358926-product-manager-product-
owner)

Tech Stack: ReactJS, PostgreSQL,Rails, GraphQL, Javascript, CSS, git

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York, NY, SF - San
Francisco, PA - Palo Alto

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership through corporate
governance. We help 7,000+ privately held companies and a small (growing)
number of public companies track who owns what. We're growing rapidly and are
hiring across the board.

We're building out a new team in our New York, NY (NYC) office to handle
publicly traded companies. We're also hiring for our San Francisco (SF) and
Palo Alto (PA) offices.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior+ full stack engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

Nice-to-have:

* Professional experience in Finance, Banking or Exchanges (ACH, Wires, Trading Stocks, etc)

* Experience with Financial Information eXchange (FIX) protocol

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

* Experience writing unit tests

Drop a note to robert.balousek+may18 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
ajcontino
Contino (contino.io/join-us) | London, New York, Sydney (ONSITE) | full-time |
DevOps Engineer | Cloud Engineer| Software Engineer

Contino are an industry leading digital transformation consultancy with a
particular focus on emerging technology across DevOps, Cloud, Containers and
Big Data. We're ensuring enterprise organisations worldwide can scale, ship
code and deliver to their customers at pace.

We're looking for Mid - Tech Lead level Engineers and Consultants across U.K,
NYC, Sydney and Melbourne for a range of opportunities.

Tech; \- Serverless (AWS Lambda) \- AWS/Azure/Google Cloud \- Hashicorp Stack
(Terraform, Vault etc) \- Ansible, Puppet, Chef \- Kubernetes \- Python, Java,
Go \- Interpersonal consulting skills

All of ours jobs (worldwide) are here > [http://contino.io/join-
us](http://contino.io/join-us)

No recruiters please. Questions to @Hi_im_AlexJ (Twitter) or
alex.jones@contino.io

------
nazeer_ahmed
Delixus | Bangalore, India | onsite | Principal and Senior Software Engineers
| Rs. 20 to 39 lakh

    
    
      1.) Principal Software Engineer | Rs. 30 to 39 lakhs | 6+ years of experience
    

Delixus is hiring several Principal Software Engineers. You will lead the
development of API integrations and create a scalable data pipeline using a
microservices architecture, Kafka, Java and/or Kotlin, and AWS Aurora
(PostgreSQL). This is an exciting role with substantial growth opportunities.
In your role as a Principal Software Engineer, you are able to turn business
requirements into detailed technical designs. You are able to identify
multiple solutions for each business requirement and make rational tradeoffs
based on the customer's needs. You write clean, tested code.

    
    
      2.) Senior Software Engineer | Rs. 20 to 30 lakhs | 5+ years of experience
    
    

Delixus is hiring several Senior Software Engineers. You will develop API
integrations and create a scalable data pipeline using a microservices
architecture, Kafka, Java and/or Kotlin, and AWS Aurora (PostgreSQL). This is
an exciting role with substantial growth opportunities.

    
    
      # Common skills (applies to both Principal SWE and Senior SWE)
      - Proven experience with Java 8 or higher (or another JVM language)
      - Experience developing microservices that expose and consume REST APIs to receive/send JSON
      - Experience with DevOps, test automation and CI/CD
      - Must be comfortable writing tested code using automated tests (such as JUnit or similar)
      - ElasticSearch and PostgreSQL including advanced SQL and schema design
      - Cloud native development (AWS, Azure or GCP)
      - Strong written and verbal communication skills
      - Experience with the Cyber Security industry a significant plus
    
      # Our stack
      - Kotlin, Groovy, Java
      - AWS Aurora (PostgreSQL) / SQL
      - ElasticSearch
      - Kafka
      - Jira, Confluence and Bitbucket (Git)
      - Kubernetes
    

Email hn@delixus.com with your cv.

------
silviogutierrez
New York Stock Exchange | [https://www.nyse.com](https://www.nyse.com) | New
York, NY | Senior web developer | ONSITE | Full-time

We are looking for quick learners who enjoy working with modern software
development tools in the financial and capital markets space.

Knowledge of specific frameworks or libraries is less important than a broad
knowledge of software development practices, and an ability to learn.

At the NYSE, we are building customer-facing web applications with tons of
referential data and many downstream systems.

Must haves:

1\. Significant experience developing web applications and web sites.

2\. Very solid experience with JavaScript frameworks. Particularly, React.

3\. Relational database experience.

4\. An understanding of automated testing and when it’s an asset and when it’s
a liability.

5\. Clear, concise coding skills. Your code is more often described as "clean
and elegant" than "clever."

6\. A healthy amount of patience for firewall/infrastructure navigation. We
use modern stacks and have access to most tools, but still operate in a
regulated environment.

Qualifications / Requirements:
[https://gist.github.com/silviogutierrez/fad88f1a917743ea5f23...](https://gist.github.com/silviogutierrez/fad88f1a917743ea5f232a1644310e4e)

Shibboleths:
[https://gist.github.com/silviogutierrez/38996b3421ff946d6eb0...](https://gist.github.com/silviogutierrez/38996b3421ff946d6eb00d84fb8ed331)

Interested? Email me at silvio.gutierrez@nyse.com. Please put [Hacker News] in
the subject line, with the brackets. Maybe take a look at the shibboleths in
the link above and try answering a few.

~~~
ordinaryperson
Your "shibboleths" come off as somewhat smug and self-congratulatory, IMHO.

E.g.: > You think comments are a last resort for documenting an algorithm.

Right, would like to see you implement tf-idf weights in a vector-space model
without any comments. Super helpful for devs who come in after you.

> You understand the illusion of complexity and why simplicity is always
> better.

Who's pro-complexity? What dev sits around and says, "Wow, this is too easy to
understand, I need to make it more confusing"? Complexity is a result of many
factors but intent is typically not one of them.

> You can and have extracted declarative implementations out of imperative
> code. You know when it’s worth it and when it’s not.

Speaking as a hiring manager I'm not sure I can think of a less applicable
signal as to whether or not a candidate would be a good hire than something
this specific.

What this list really should be titled is, "A List of Things I Know and Am
Proud of" not potential signals for good hires.

Not saying this to cut you down, just to let you know it's written in a tone
that's over-specific and (to the average reader) arrogant. If I may I suggest
rewriting it sound more inclusive, exciting and positive instead of "I'm so
great because I know these things and you should too."

Just my two cents.

~~~
silviogutierrez
Thanks for the feedback! I'm surprised, for previous rounds, the shibboleths
were cited in our submissions as one of their favorite parts. I guess tastes
vary. We had two amazing hires off these posts. But that's anecdata.

Point by point:

Comments: sure, that's an excellent case for a comment. I meant more for a
simple loop over items, etc. In those cases, if you use clear variable names
and idiomatic syntax, it'll work. But for vector-space models? Go all out...

Pro-complexity: this is "pro-complexity" in my opinion:
[https://engineering.hellofresh.com/front-end-
microservices-a...](https://engineering.hellofresh.com/front-end-
microservices-at-hellofresh-23978a611b87) . HN seemed to agree:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15566339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15566339)

Declarative: fair enough. It's been instrumental in our current project, so
it's just something we look for. Perhaps too heavily, based on this feedback.

Overall feedback: that's great to know, I can look at making them more
inclusive. Many of these are not at all my accomplishments but things we've
collectively picked up from HN in general. Note the self-deprecating humor.

Again, thanks!

------
furchin
Built For Me Inc. | Seattle, New York, San Francisco, Remote (US-only) |
Senior Front-end Software Engineer | Full Time | $150k-$200k

Who we are: We are a small company loathe to use the word “startup”. The
phrase that most aptly describes us is “boutique consulting firm” as we are
currently working on select software consulting projects while concurrently
laying the foundation for a stand-alone product which will focus on enabling
business workflows and growing workplace productivity. We are being smart in
our approach balancing software consulting with our own product. We balance
both to pay ourselves well and support our vision for the future. We have an
excellent four person team in place with Big-4 backend experience. We're
looking to get one final person in place to help us define what a modern and
maintainable front-end stack should look like and to help build our product.
Hopefully that's you.

Who you are: An incredibly motivated, amazingly talented full stack engineer
whose abilities truly shine on the front end. You know React, Webpack, CSS,
Sass, JSX, and the other standard front-end technologies we aren't as familiar
with. You are a self-starter who can work with little supervision. You are
meticulous about details and sufficiently passionate to get things done, yet
know when to pivot to a more experimental move-fast mode. You should be a
great teammate who looks to make your colleagues more productive because you
know they are doing the same for you. You love the state-of-the-art and yet
understand the danger of being there and can articulate the reasons why.

[https://www.builtforme.tech](https://www.builtforme.tech)

[https://blog.builtforme.tech](https://blog.builtforme.tech)

Apply via AngelList:
[https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/](https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/)

------
xhrpost
Summer | Full Stack | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.meetsummer.org](https://www.meetsummer.org)

Summer is a startup committed to helping student loan borrowers track their
loans and identify the best repayment options based on their unique financial
situation.

Our platform provides essential resources including a personalized loan
payment dashboard, payment notifications, student loan policy updates, and
customized repayment plans. Through our sophisticated algorithm, we can save
borrowers thousands of dollars and hours of headache by helping them through
the process each step of the way.

Summer is based in NYC and is quickly scaling to help borrowers across the
country after launching at Yale University in 2017.

Tech stack: Node, PostgreSQL, React, Redux

Apply directly:
[https://angel.co/meetsummer/jobs](https://angel.co/meetsummer/jobs)

------
mvermaat
WeTransfer | Data Engineer | Amsterdam | Full-time | On-site

We're a fast growing profitable scaleup based in Amsterdam and Los Angeles.
Our mission is to provide the effortless transfer of creative ideas, which
results in transferring more than 1 billion files per month between our users.
To help support our strategies and ideas with crystal clear data, we're
expanding our growth and analytics team and are looking for an engineer with
experience in dealing with large (>billion rows) amounts of data and strong
programming skills. Our stack:

\- AWS (heavy users of EC2, S3, RDS, RedShift, DMS, Lambda, ...)

\- Datastores are MySQL, Redis, PostgreSQL, DynamoDB, InfluxDB, ElasticSearch,
RedShift, BigQuery

\- Other tools we use are Airflow, Metabase, Snowplow

[https://wetransfer.homerun.co/](https://wetransfer.homerun.co/)

Apply there or send me an email at vermaat@wetransfer.com

(We're also looking for React and Ruby wizards, and other roles)

------
nazeer_ahmed
Delixus | Bangalore, India | onsite | Principal and Senior Software Engineers
| Rs. 20 to 39 lakh

    
    
      1.) Principal Software Engineer | Rs. 30 to 39 lakhs | 6+ years of experience
    

Delixus is hiring several Principal Software Engineers. You will lead the
development of API integrations and create a scalable data pipeline using a
microservices architecture, Kafka, Java and/or Kotlin, and AWS Aurora
(PostgreSQL). This is an exciting role with substantial growth opportunities.
In your role as a Principal Software Engineer, you are able to turn business
requirements into detailed technical designs. You are able to identify
multiple solutions for each business requirement and make rational tradeoffs
based on the customer's needs. You write clean, tested code. 2.) Senior
Software Engineer | Rs. 20 to 30 lakhs | 5+ years of experience

Delixus is hiring several Senior Software Engineers. You will develop API
integrations and create a scalable data pipeline using a microservices
architecture, Kafka, Java and/or Kotlin, and AWS Aurora (PostgreSQL). This is
an exciting role with substantial growth opportunities. # Common skills
(applies to both Principal SWE and Senior SWE) \- Proven experience with Java
8 or higher (or another JVM language) \- Experience developing microservices
that expose and consume REST APIs to receive/send JSON \- Experience with
DevOps, test automation and CI/CD \- Must be comfortable writing tested code
using automated tests (such as JUnit or similar) \- ElasticSearch and
PostgreSQL including advanced SQL and schema design \- Cloud native
development (AWS, Azure or GCP) \- Strong written and verbal communication
skills \- Experience with the Cyber Security industry a significant plus

    
    
      # Our stack
      - Kotlin, Groovy, Java
      - AWS Aurora (PostgreSQL) / SQL
      - ElasticSearch
      - Kafka
      - Jira, Confluence and Bitbucket (Git)
      - Kubernetes
    

Please email me (AH Khan - General Manager) at hn @ delixus.com.

------
iEchoic
Guilded (YC S17) | Full Time | Full-stack software engineer | REMOTE (U.S.) |
Market salary + equity

Guilded helps gamers build and organize online gaming teams. We're looking for
senior full-stack software engineers. You'll be a very early engineer (first
7) at a quickly-growing, engineering-led startup, where you'll be using modern
processes and tools to build features that teams need and love.

We're a fully-remote team. We know that many engineers are the happiest and do
their best work when they're empowered to build on their own schedule. If that
sounds like you, we'd love to hear from you - drop us a line at
jobs@guilded.gg. No recruiters/agencies please.

Required experience: 5+ years software development, 2+ years directly building
and shipping consumer products

Required expertise: JavaScript, React, SQL

More info at [https://www.guilded.gg/jobs](https://www.guilded.gg/jobs)

------
hgrimmett
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite, Visa,
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

A collaborative Augmented Reality (AR) company that is enabling the next-
generation of AR and robotics. Funded by Google Ventures, Accel, Horizon
Ventures, SV Angel and others, we spent two years developing city-scale AR
Cloud technology. Our mission is to empower developers to revolutionise how
people interact with technology, their environment, and each other.

Our team comprises experienced engineers, accomplished entrepreneurs, and PhDs
from top universities. We offer a friendly and dynamic atmosphere where
everyone learns, grows and contributes to our core product.

We are seeking ambitious women and men with industry experience to join our
team:

    
    
      Field engineer (San Francisco)
      Field engineer (London)
      Research engineers   | Computer Vision (+internships)
      Research scientist   | Computer Vision
      Account Manager      | Technical
      Software engineer    | iOS Developer
      Software engineer    | Android Developer
      Software engineer    | Mathematical Optimisation
      Software engineer    | Backend, Data, Pipeline (+internships)
      Finance Officer
    

We offer:

    
    
      A competitive salary
      Pension scheme
      Unlimited holiday (we promote a healthy life balance!)
      Autonomy to make business-critical decisions and propose impactful solutions
      A working atmosphere that values equality and diversity, knowledge-sharing and personal development
      A knowledgeable team with extensive domain expertise - some of the brightest minds in the continent
      A beautiful working space in bustling central London, near the famous Old Spitalfields Market
      Breakfast, lunch, and dinner
      Coffee reimbursements (including Starbucks!)
      Spa breaks
      Health and wellness plan (e.g. swimming, yoga, pilates, gym, music lessons)
      A social team atmosphere and weekly activities.

------
JerryH
ONSITE, Vancouver, BC. Frontend dev in esports.

[http://www.askottentertainment.com](http://www.askottentertainment.com) \-
creates award winning products for the entertainment and regulated gaming
space.

One of our products is ESP, the largest esports fantasy site and an all-in-one
portal for esports betting, fantasy leagues and casino-style games.

\--- Why you should join us ---

Enjoy your work, enjoy your life:

We offer all our employees competitive salaries, flexible work schedules,
regular remote working, a generous flexible vacation policy and a
comprehensive benefits plan.

Building the future:

The esports space is growing exponentially, and it's exciting to be building
products as new territory emerges.

The Role Implement new features and enhance the user experience using our
React (ES6+), Angular (TypeScript), and LESS CSS dev stack Ensure code quality
through unit testing, proper tooling, and peer code review Push code and see
it go live the same week.

\- You love to ship things You have a passion for technology and the desire to
champion ideas and share your knowledge \- You take pride in your work and
have an appreciation for the user experience \- You are receptive to feedback
and are excited to learn and share with your colleagues \- You have the
ability to learn new technologies quickly \- You are comfortable working
independently in a small team \- Skills and qualifications Ideally 2+ years of
industry experience \- Experience with React (ES6+), Angular (TypeScript), CSS
preprocessors \- Experience with git or similar VCS Experience using secure,
RESTful web APIs Experience using Node.js and NPM \- Experience with Grunt,
Webpack, and front-end build tooling in general

You can email your resume, link to your GitHub, and any other relevant
information to gimmeajob@askottentertainment.com.

------
mlolab
EPFL | Research Software Engineer - Machine Learning | Lausanne, Switzerland |
ONSITE

Public, open-source and reproducible implementations and benchmarking of
distributed machine learning algorithms, software frameworks and systems.

Your mission: Application development in close collaboration with research
staff working on cutting-edge ML

Your profile: Strong expertise in Python, ML, DL, PyTorch, scikit learn,
public cloud environments, HPC, distributed computing

We offer: A competitive salary. Visa. An exciting environment in a very
talented and motivated international team, in a top university. Strong
potential impact in ML research, applications and full commitment to open-
source

[https://mlo.epfl.ch](https://mlo.epfl.ch)
[https://recruiting.epfl.ch/Vacancies/403/Description/2](https://recruiting.epfl.ch/Vacancies/403/Description/2)

------
aaronblasdel
Bossanova Robotics | Multiple Roles | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Full Time

At Bossanova we create service robots for the global retail industry. Our
robots’ mission is to make large scale stores run efficiently by automating
the collection and analysis of on-shelf inventory data. We drive autonomously
through aisles, navigating safely among customers and store associates.

More information on us: \- [https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609997/the-
robots-patroll...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609997/the-robots-
patrolling-walmarts-aisles/) \- [http://fortune.com/2018/03/26/walmart-robot-
bossa-nova/](http://fortune.com/2018/03/26/walmart-robot-bossa-nova/) \-
[http://bossanova.com/](http://bossanova.com/)

Open Positions:

Robotics Software Engineers - Make autonomous robots do real work in the real
world - C++, ROS, Python, Linux(Ubuntu pref)
[http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/BeI6GpH8MT/Rob...](http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/BeI6GpH8MT/Rob..).

Robotics Software Manager - Manage a small team of dedicated focused robotics
software engineers and help them develop the future of robotics. -
[http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/bgdH6wAZAD/Rob...](http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/bgdH6wAZAD/Rob..).

If interested please apply through the links above. Email me at
aaron(dt)blasdel(a)bossanova(dt)com if you have any questions.

Other open positions:
[http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/](http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/)

------
zandor
HUNT Cloud, NTNU | Software Engineer (SWE), Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) |
Trondheim, Norway | INTERNS | ONSITE | [https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-
cloud/about](https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-cloud/about)

HUNT Cloud delivers digital infrastructure to academic institutions focusing
on biomedical research, such as large scale genome studies.

We believe it should be a simple thing for researchers to get flexible,
elegant and secure computing environments to store, access and extract
knowledge from sensitive data.

You will work together with a small, competitive team. We do everything from
core infrastructure and unboxing bare metal to guiding researchers towards
pipeline magic. We write and use open source tools and code.

Stack: Python, R, Singularity, Docker, Kubernetes, OpenStack, Ceph, Ansible,
Juju, MAAS.

If you’re interested or want to talk, give us a shout at cloud@hunt.ntnu.no

------
uristurist
Imaginato | Developers & Analysts | Qingdao, China | On-site | Full-time |
VISA | $Negotiable(6-15k RMB)

A mostly Chinese development company with around 50 staff are looking to
expand. We're always on the lookout for the positions mentioned below.

We're based in the seaside city of Qingdao, pretty much in the center of
downtown. If you're someone who'd love a short stint (hopefully at least two
years) or a long-term commitment in China, then this is the opportunity for
you!

You'll be working in an environment where all communication can be done in
English(though be prepared for a challenge as you'll encounter different
levels of English ability)

Salaries are competitive locally.

We are currently looking for: • Developers (Full Stack / IOS / Android / React
Native/ NodeJS / Magento) • Product people (UX/UI) • Business Analysts (Get
those requirements!) • Data Analysts (Big Data)

Email me at mark@imaginato.com

------
andrea_punzi
Prima Assicurazioni | Software Engineer | Milano, ITALY | Full-time | ONSITE

We are looking for a Software Engineer with a strong passion for excellent
coding and willing to learn powerful and cutting-edge technologies.

Requirements: You are skilled in at least one among these programming
languages: Elixir, PHP, Ruby, Javascript. You have a strong experience in unit
and functional testing. You are experienced in working with web application
framework such as Symfony or Phoenix.

Nice but not necessary: Experience with functional programming. Knowledge of
Elixir and Elm. Knowledge of RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, Datadog. Experience in
working with microservice-oriented infrastructure.

Benefits: Unlimited budget for hardware. Opportunity to participate to dev
conference (e.g. ElixirConf, CloudConf, Code BEAM Lite, Milano JS). Amazing
location: 50 metres to the Piazza Duomo, Milano.

If you’re interested in joining our team, send us an email with your CV at
jobs@prima.it

------
beauhurst
Beauhurst | Full Stack Developer, Senior Full Stack Developer | London, UK |
Onsite, Full-time

We're on a mission to track every interesting startup and high-growth company
in the UK. Our web platform is the number one source for data on these
exciting companies.

If you’re a fearless generalist who loves working with Django and Python and
doesn’t mind getting stuck into different problems then this could be the
perfect opportunity for you.

You'll help us as we try to solve some of our big problems like: finding and
matching the people associated with high-growth companies, improving our
advanced search tools, better understanding our users' behaviour and improving
our machine learning classifiers.

Our current stack includes Django, Python, D3, SCSS, Postgres, Redis, AWS,
Docker, scikit-learn and much more!

Apply at:
[https://about.beauhurst.com/jobs/](https://about.beauhurst.com/jobs/)

------
OrderNova
OrderNova | Lead Full Stack Web Developer | REMOTE (US Only) | Full Time | $80
- $100K

We are hiring a lead developer that will have a key role in determining
OrderNova’s technical design, development, testing, and implementation,
reporting directly to our owners. You will also help build our engineering
team from the ground up.

OrderNova is a new idea based on over a decade of experience in the bakery
software business. The order management software used by most bakeries is
poor, creating ruined birthdays, stolen time, and lost money for these
Mainstreet businesses. We’re using our experience in the bakery software
business to help retail and wholesale bakeries with a new SaaS product that
makes their lives a little sweeter.

We would be really excited about someone with experience or familiarity with
the following technologies/development methodologies:

Rails 5 Angular 4 Git + Heroku + TDD + Agile RxJs + ngrx

Email jobs@ordernova.com if you are interested!

------
apeace
Pilot Fiber | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | Onsite

About our product: [https://www.pilotfiber.com](https://www.pilotfiber.com)

Apply here:
[https://www.pilotfiber.com/careers/](https://www.pilotfiber.com/careers/)

I'm a senior software engineer here and I'm happy to answer questions in
comments or via email: andrew @ the domain above.

Pilot Fiber is a new kind of internet provider for businesses, currently
serving New York City and Philadelphia. We deliver fiber-optic internet (up to
10x faster than Google Fiber) with no contracts, white glove customer service,
and a 100% uptime guarantee.

On a daily basis, we defy corporate monopolies that are decades old, and
delight customers with some of the fastest internet in the world. We're a
small close knit team based in NYC, with expansion plans for additional metro
areas throughout 2018.

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Research
Scientist, Research Engineer, Product Manager, Project Manager | Tokyo, Japan
| ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

Cogent Labs ( www.cogent.co.jp/en/ ) is a well funded artificial intelligence
startup located in the heart of Tokyo. Our goal is to bridge the gap between
academic research in deep learning and real-world business solutions. We are
currently working on diverse problems including natural language processing,
image understanding and financial time series.

We are a diverse company, with members coming from more than 15 different
countries and our internal communication language is English. We are growing
our team and looking to hire talented engineers, researchers, and managers.

Apply through
[https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/)

------
alessandrap
Oncora Medical | Backend Engineer | Philly, PA | Full-time
|[https://oncoramedical.com/careers/](https://oncoramedical.com/careers/)

We are a startup in Philly fighting cancer with data! You will craft elegant
software systems that will be critical to data processing pipelines and web
APIs. You'll work closely with other developers and data scientists to ship
high-quality code that will put data in the hands of radiation oncologists.
You'll get into the messy details of healthcare data and look for creative and
robust ways to make it usable.

Read more about this position and apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/oncoramedicalcom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/oncoramedicalcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADECTR6k5s0h4)

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles (West Hollywood) | Full Time | ONSITE

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to have a
lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by several
top VCs and offer our services in more than 100 cities in the US.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

iOS Engineers (Obj-C)

Android Engineers (Java)

Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)

Growth Analysts (SQL)

Product Designers (iOS/Android/UI/UX)

Project Managers (Agile)

Apply here: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wag#.WnKIkJM-
dTZ](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wag#.WnKIkJM-dTZ) and we will get back to
you shortly!

~~~
rwhitman
I know a designer that would be a killer fit but I didn't see the listing to
forward to them

~~~
wag
That is awesome! Can you please email me their resume at
brendan@wagwalking.com

------
dchess
Aspire Public Schools | Data Engineer | Oakland, CA| Full time, ONSITE

Aspire Public Schools operates 40 high-performing, college-preparatory public
charter schools serving 16,000 students in under-served communities across
California and in Memphis, Tennessee. Founded in 1998, Aspire is one of the
nation’s largest open-enrollment public charter school systems serving
predominantly low-income students, and delivering a rigorous College for
Certain education to students in grades K-12.

We are looking for a mid-senior level data engineer to support our data
warehouse and data integration infrastructure. We work primarily in python and
MS SQL (with some PostgreSQL for our web apps).

You learn more about the position and apply here:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/aspirepublicschools/job/oUSg7fwT](http://jobs.jobvite.com/aspirepublicschools/job/oUSg7fwT)

------
DagmaraSybilska
TomTom.com; C++ Software Engineers Berlin, Germany |
Junior/Medior/Senior/Expert level | ONSITE | VISA + Relo

We like to think big at TomTom. We are looking for bright, curious minds in
software development to join one of the six scrum teams developing TomTom’s
navigation engine, NavKit, written in C++ with highly optimised algorithms to
compute the quickest route to any destination, on any device.

We are partnering with the likes of Apple, Uber, and Mozilla to bring our maps
and online navigation information to more smartphones and driver applications.
As we are ushering into the (highly) automated driving, the TomTom NavKit is
not only improving human-machine interaction, but will also guide the
autonomous cars of the future.

Interested? We want to meet you! To get the full story about this vacancy or
the application procedure, please contact Dagmara Sybilska
Dagmara.Sybilska@tomtom.com

------
brikelly
CyberArk (Conjur team) | Front End / Backend / DevOps / Security | REMOTE (OR
ONSITE NEWTON, MA) | FULL-TIME

The CyberArk Conjur team helps people write super reliable software that's
hard to hack. We're building tools that make the best security practices
convenient for developers, ops, and security teams. We're hiring engineering
managers, product owners, and of course, engineers.

ABOUT US

We're a fast-growing team, thanks to the increasing success of our product:
the Conjur appliance secures the entire software development and deployment
lifecycle for companies who want to ship features as fast as possible without
increasing their risk of security breaches.

We are looking for experienced software engineers to join our team. Conjur
engineers work on a wide variety of projects, from integrations with some of
today's most popular DevOps tools to moonshot projects that seek to
revolutionize the way engineering teams factor in security when deploying
applications.

We know that if you're a professional engineer, experience with specific tools
or languages can usually be picked up quickly. That being said, Conjur
engineers are using the following tools on a more-or-less daily basis:

* Ruby, Rails, Golang, Postgres, and JS

* Docker, Git, and Jenkins

* Kubernetes, OpenShift, Cloud Foundry

* Puppet, Chef, Ansible

FOR MORE INFORMATION

[https://conjur.org](https://conjur.org) (our secret service, AGPLv3)
[https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html](https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html)
(about our team, and our DevOps puzzle!)
[https://conjur.org/blog](https://conjur.org/blog) (our blog, which talks more
about who we are and what we do)

------
afhall
Deep 6 AI | Front End/React Dev | [https://deep6.ai](https://deep6.ai) | Full
time | Pasadena, CA | Onsite only, no relocation offered

Deep 6 Analytics is looking for an front end developer who wants to play a big
role in building our revolutionary artificial intelligence platform for
healthcare. As a member of our team, you will work with the business to take
ideas from conception to production. You will significantly influence the
direction of the front end architecture and ensure the excellence of our user
experience.

We're passionate about creating software that is directly improving our
healthcare system! If this interests you, please apply at
[https://deep6.ai/careers/react-front-end-
developer/](https://deep6.ai/careers/react-front-end-developer/)

------
spunjani
Structura Biotechnology | Software Engineer | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE | Full-
time

Structura is a Toronto-based startup affiliated with the University of
Toronto’s Computer Science Department. Our team of friendly, focused and
ambitious individuals is engaged in cutting-edge research, algorithm
development, and software development for cryo-electron microscopy (cryo-EM)
image data processing. Our software product, cryoSPARC enables fast, accurate
and automated cryo-EM for drug discovery and research. We work closely with
pharmaceutical companies and research labs in 35 countries.

We are looking for a Software Engineer to join and become an integral part of
our team working to build the best software tools for our scientific
customers. Find out more and apply here:
[https://structura.bio/#careers](https://structura.bio/#careers)

------
mmooddeell
MMOODDEELL | Frontend Developer | Full-Time | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | incl.
ESOP

We're an early stage freelancer marketplace for models and influencers with
the overall goal to become the Upwork of the creative industry.

Your profile: • Minimum of two years of professional experience in web
developing • Very good understanding of technology and user interfaces •
Experienced in react, angular or vue. Familiar with AWS and general industry
best practises • Hands-on mentality

We offer: • Individual responsibility and freedom of choice in a young company
with flat hierarchies • Possibility to shape the company and have a bold
impact with your work • Great opportunities for personal development in an
ambitious and motivated team with passion for fashion, technology and business
and fun at work • Build a global product from scratch to disrupt an entire
industry

Send me an email if interested: ludwig.henne@mmooddeell.com

THX!

------
slowmantic
Minimax Labs | Full-stack Engineers, Interns | London, UK | ONSITE

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses across
the world with a focus in the energy industry, creating value out of thin air
and a little cloud. To support rapid growth we seek strong full-stack
engineers and scientists to join our elite team in central London.

You should:

\- love working on challenging, complex problems and high performance,
concurrent applications (Java 8, Spring-boot)

\- know at least one common front-end framework (Angular 2+, React, Vue, etc.)

\- be able to design systems with distributed front-end/back-end logic
(microservices, Docker, AWS/GCE)

\- be experienced in at least one statically typed high-level language (e.g.
Java, C# or C++)

Experience in (or passion for) UI, UX design or data visualisation is a plus.

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch at
hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details.

------
richwagner
MAARK | Senior UI Web Developer| Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

MAARK, a strategic marketing and innovation agency, is hiring a Senior UI Web
Developer who can develop killer front-end interfaces for the web and
implement a compelling UX for both web site and apps. As a dev team, we work
on creative projects, utilize a wide variety of front-end technologies, and
empower our developers to create innovative solutions and explore/learn
emerging tech. Candidates for this position should be experienced in or
adaptive to a variety of front-end frameworks, especially React.

We are hiring for a full time role in our Boston, MA office, with considerable
work-at-home flexibility.

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com/](https://www.maark.com/)

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters please.)

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike | Full stack Android Tech Lead| FULL TIME | Singapore/ Vietnam |
[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/)

Tigerspike a growing Digital Products company with 10 offices around the world
(including London, NY, Dubai & Sydney). We work across a range of industries
on consumer & enterprise apps with clients such as Emirates, 7Eleven, The UN &
Westfield. Our mission is to 'Improve people's lives through technology'.

We're looking for someone to work on a brand new client/ project based in Ho
Chi Minh for at least the first 6 months and then be based in Singapore for
new projects.

Take a look at the role for more details:
[http://bit.ly/2wHcg1Z](http://bit.ly/2wHcg1Z) or drop me an email:
michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com

------
coripryor
Hustle, Inc.|Software Engineers|SF, NY|Full-Time|Onsite|

Hustle is a text messaging platform that helps organizations build
relationships with their supporters at scale. Colleges have used it to triple
donations and organizations like Planned Parenthood & American Federation of
Teachers use it to massively increase and engage membership. We are gearing up
to help Democrats win in the midterms this year, 2020 and beyond, and have
built a very strong business in the process ($10 million+ ARR). And, we just
secured $30 million in Series B funding, led by Insight Ventures with support
from Google Ventures and Salesforce Ventures.

We are hiring tons of engineers: front-end (SF), back-end (SF, NY), data (SF),
and devops (SF). Apply at
[https://hustle.life/careers/](https://hustle.life/careers/) or reach out to
cori@hustle.com

------
jmoore3-gis
3-GIS| Decatur, AL|Full Time| Software Engineer 1|

[https://www.3-gis.com/about-us/careers](https://www.3-gis.com/about-
us/careers)

We are looking for people that have the ability to solve complex mapping
problems on the Esri platform. Developers with the ability to apply efficient
thin-client design to formerly heavy desktop solutions. It's complex work for
sure; but when you're done, you'll have helped develop the best fiber
management and electrical grid systems in the world. Cool, huh? You'll need to
understand GUI design, Geographical Information Systems, complex software
systems, relational database management, and remote mobile interaction.

Required Qualifications:

Bachelors Degree in Computer Science, Computer Science and Software
Engineering, or Computer Engineering 0-2 years experience in duties described
above C# or Javascript

------
siirihakulinen
Smartly.io | Helsinki, Finland | Onsite, relocation assistance
|[https://www.smartly.io](https://www.smartly.io)

Smartly.io is looking for skilled Full Stack Software Developers to build
software for the largest online marketers in the world.

Check the job descriotion and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartly.io/e07f4bf2-1571-4974-b8ad-f41...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartly.io/e07f4bf2-1571-4974-b8ad-f4118ba85440?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews_whoshiring_may18)

Read about what our developers are working on: www.smartly.io/blog/killing-a-
monolith-how-smartly.io-reworked-their-architecture

Smartly.io is a fast-growing team of 180+, building a SaaS power tool to
automate and optimize online marketing for the largest online businesses
globally, like eBay, Uber, and Skyscanner.

------
GETSTACK
STACK | Software Engineer | Toronto, Canada | Onsite |
[https://www.getstack.ca/](https://www.getstack.ca/)

We’re expanding our team, looking for some talented developers to deliver the
ultimate personal finance platform. At STACK, we’re at the forefront of new
technology, using the latest industry innovations to build a better way to
bank. In a world full of giant consumer banks, STACK is a like having your own
personal valet. STACK is a modern alternative to a traditional bank account.
It lets you spend, save and share your money, fee-free and straight from your
smartphone.

We're hiring for roles including:

\- Android/iOS engineer

\- Devops engineer

Please apply here [https://www.getstack.ca/were-
hiring/](https://www.getstack.ca/were-hiring/) or email thomas@getstack.ca if
you’re interested in learning more.

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | DevOps Engineer, Full Stack Engineer |
Full Time | ONSITE Downtown Toronto. Great work-life balance. Full TD
benefits. [https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-
us/benefits/](https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-us/benefits/)

I have multiple software engineering openings on my team at all seniority
levels. We're looking for highly-technical, hands-on software engineers who
can wear multiple hats in a new agile team within our Enterprise Information
Management group. We're focusing on DevOps & Internal tools to better manage
our Big Data Lake and move to a PaaS model. We do back-end microservices, job
orchestration, promotion workflows, web front-ends. We run clusters with
thousands of cores, petabytes of data and terabytes of RAM.

We have a backlog of interesting work that requires critical thinking and
creativity. We're all about improving the way we work, leading by example and
reducing friction.

Qualities

* Self-starter, Go-getter

* Constantly finds ways to optimize processes

* Always automates

* Great communication skills

Experience

* Solid experience with Linux, Java and the JVM

* Python

* Cloudera stack

* Hadoop / Cloudera security

* Structured and unstructured data

* Designing / consuming APIs within an SoA

* Test automation tools and techniques

* Configuration management

* DevOps practices

* CI/CD

* TDD

* Setting up VMs, environments, docker

* Worked in an agile team

* Front-end angular skills an asset

To reply, use the email address in my profile.

------
stuartleigh
Zego | Lead Platform Engineer, Senior Product Engineer | London, UK | Onsite |
£65k - £75k

Zego offers insurance tailored to today’s flexible workforce that enjoy the
freedom of choosing how, where, and when they work. We are looking for an
experienced platform lead, and a senior product developer to join our
engineering team in London. Zego provides drivers with flexible, hourly
insurance while they are working. We are building a modern insurance platform
with which to drive innovation in the industry. We are VC backed and looking
to expand our current engineering team.

Our platform is currently built on top of the Django web framework, hosted on
AWS. We have built a cross platform app using React Native. We're looking for
people with a strong working knowledge of Python and/or Javascript and a
commitment to building, nurturing, and iterating on an ever-evolving codebase.

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, aviation, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Intelligence Analyst Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern Business Intelligence Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

------
jmoore3-gis
3-GIS|Decatur, AL|Full Time| Software Engineer 2

[https://3gis.applicantpro.com/jobs/](https://3gis.applicantpro.com/jobs/)

We are looking for people that have the ability to solve complex mapping
problems on the Esri platform. Developers with the ability to apply efficient
thin-client design to formerly heavy desktop solutions. It's complex work for
sure; but when you're done, you'll have helped develop the best fiber
management and electrical grid systems in the world. Cool, huh? You'll need to
understand GUI design, Geographical Information Systems, complex software
systems, relational database management, and remote mobile interaction.

Required Qualifications:

Bachelors Degree in Computer Science, Computer Science and Software
Engineering, or Computer Engineering 4+ years experience in duties described
above C# or Javascript

------
TomPusher
Pusher ([https://pusher.com](https://pusher.com)) | Software Engineering
Manager | London | Full time

Our pub-sub API is used by tens of thousands of developers across the world to
add realtime features to their web and mobile applications. We send over 300
billion messages a month with category-leading reliability.

We want to double down on this success, so we're building a whole new team
around this product. You'll manage this team, taking care of the inevitable
team scaling challenges and making sure that we continue to innovate.

Reporting to the VP of Engineering as part of our engineering leadership team,
we want you to build a team of engineers who will work on our pub-sub API.

Find out more and apply here
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/695397](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/695397)

------
nwinter
CodeCombat (YC W14) | FULL-TIME / PART-TIME | ONSITE / REMOTE | San Francisco
| Senior Software Engineer, Curriculum Development Lead, Game Designer,
Customer Support Specialist

CodeCombat ([http://codecombat.com/about](http://codecombat.com/about)) is a
programming game for learning to code. We are currently 15 people, funded by
a16z and YC, in SF, aiming to level up computer science education both in and
out of the classroom. Long term, we are evolving education through game-based
learning. We're open source and looking to add a core engineer, curriculum
developer, and game designer to our SF team, and a customer support specialist
part-time remote. More details at
[https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat](https://jobs.lever.co/codecombat)

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Software Dev | NYC / Norwalk, CT | REMOTE Full-time |
[https://www.healthprize.com/](https://www.healthprize.com/)

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: Java/Kotlin, Spring-Boot, Amazon Aurora, Docker, API
Gateway, Swagger, Redis

Senior Platform Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...).

------
sebmak
PAIRIN | Full-Time | Senior Full Stack (Rails), Mid Level Frontend (ReactJS) |
Denver, CO ONSITE |
[https://www.pairin.com/careers](https://www.pairin.com/careers) We are
looking for a talented, enthusiastic, an experienced Developers to join our
engineering team. You will be working with our technology team to continue to
expand our modular React front end applications, supported by a decentralized
Rails platform. You will also be working in a team oriented environment,
collaborating with both business and engineering.

PAIRIN is a social enterprise company whose mission is to make education
relevant and hiring equitable. The PAIRIN team believes that by providing the
right data, tools, and resources, we can remove the barriers that prevent
people and organizations from reaching their maximum potential.

------
nsp
Teachable | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://teachable.com/careers](https://teachable.com/careers) We provide a
platform that lets people host and sell courses online, we have over 8 million
students and well over 100k instructors on the platform, shooting for $200
million in course sales this year. Hiring across the stack, especially
backend/ruby engineers (experience working on ecommerce or sitebuilders is a
bonus), a head of data, a Fullstack Mobile engineer, a lead product designer,
and a Product Manager.

I can honestly say it’s the best place I’ve ever worked. I’m the CTO here, hit
me up at noahp@teachable.com if you have any questions or head to
[https://teachable.com/careers/](https://teachable.com/careers/)

------
dylanpyle
CALA | Full-Stack Engineer | ONSITE | NYC

We’re hiring full-stack engineers at CALA ([https://ca.la](https://ca.la)),
based in NYC. We’re building a platform for fashion designers & brands — our
customers design apparel with our tools, and we develop and produce it with
our network of manufacturers. We’ve worked with some incredible designers and
brands, including Wiz Khalifa, 424 and Pleasures.

We’re a tiny but growing team, looking for experienced engineers with a
passion for building great experiences. You'll be one of our earliest hires
and a huge part of growing the product and team.

Our tech stack is mostly TypeScript/node/React/Postgres right now, but with
some other fun things in the mix too. You’ll be working across the whole
stack; web, backend services and APIs, iOS and more.

Email me at d+hn@ca.la if this sounds like a good fit.

------
ni-recruit
Native Instruments GmbH | Software Developer C++, Linux System Administrator,
Embedded Linux Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full-time

Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for
computer-based audio production and DJing. Our mission is to develop
innovative, fully-integrated solutions for all musical styles and professions.
We push technological boundaries and open up new creative horizons for
professionals and amateurs alike.

We're looking for people with both the left and right brain fully engaged –
exceptional individuals with strong analytical minds and a passion for music
and technology.

C++ Developers to help us evolve our MASCHINE, KOMPLETE, and TRAKTOR software.
[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/berlin/p...](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/berlin/product-creation-development/software-developer-c/)

Linux loving System Administrators to evolve our IT infrastructure to keep
pace with our organisation’s growing global needs. [https://www.native-
instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin/o...](https://www.native-
instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin/operations/linux-system-
administrator/)

Embedded Linux Engineers to create new hardware products for music producers
and DJs. [https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/berlin/p...](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/berlin/product-creation-development/embedded-linux-engineer/)

Find out more and apply here: [https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/berlin](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin)

recruiting@native-instruments.de

------
alexisdeschamps
Clio | Calgary, Vancouver, Dublin, Toronto | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXuvPxnVJWM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXuvPxnVJWM)

Clio does legal practice management software. We serve a meaningful industry
(no ads or stuff). Stack is Ruby/JS. Our current size makes it ideal for
developers to have an outsized impact. Come ride a rocket ship with a well
validated business model.

We are looking to grow in all our development offices and I personally just
relocated from Europe to help jump start our Calgary office (the mountains are
awesome).

We have many positions open on our site
[https://www.clio.com/about/careers/](https://www.clio.com/about/careers/) but
I'm always happy to get emails from HN at alexis.deschamps@clio.com

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the US Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation
analytics platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come
build awesome tools to analyze big data. We do a combination of designing
quantitative algorithms and good old fashioned product development. At the end
of the day, we are creating modern, elegant applications that help our
government be more effective at analyzing market data.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas, klein,
JavaScript/TypeScript, React, and R. We’re looking for a mid-level, backend
developer who is comfortable working with Linux. If you have strong experience
in this area, please apply!

For more information or to apply, please send your resume to
careers@aretecinc.com.

------
jfuermann
[http://www.proglove.de/](http://www.proglove.de/) | Various Positions | Full-
time & Internships | ONSITE in Munich, Germany

We are a Munich based industrial wearable company by former automotive and
IDEO employees. Supported by Intel, GETTYLAB and Bayern Kapital we work on the
integration of ProGlove with fortune 500 customers and hidden champions in
automotive.

With visualization, prototyping and customers at our heart we have made it our
mission to develop and supply the best wearables for the industry. We create
an environment where we work on what we love! We tackle uncertainty. We
disrupt the industry. We get shit done!

[http://www.proglove.de/company/career/](http://www.proglove.de/company/career/)

If you decide to apply, please mention that you found us on HN.

------
Domenic_S
PayPal | Senior Fullstack Javascript Developer | Full-time | Onsite - San
Jose, CA

Stack: Node/React

I lead a couple teams at PayPal that are working on next-generation merchant
solutions. We build things that don't exist yet in PayPal, and sometimes don't
exist in the market. We move quickly and work with modern technology to create
brand-new products seen and used by millions of people worldwide.

This is not a KTLO job in a forgotten corner. We don't drop specs from an
ivory tower. I'm looking for someone who doesn't just want to code, but wants
to shape the vision of the products we build. Developers on this team have a
voice -- we work in a "3-in-a-box" model (Design/Product/Tech) and develop
well-rounded product experiences together.

Many of us in the team come from startups and we use those lessons to inform
our jobs. For example, we have no QA department -- developers test, release
and monitor their own code. We keep the team in sync with daily stand-ups and
have regular retrospectives to discuss things that are going well and
opportunities for improvements. We value unique perspectives brought by
diverse backgrounds and experiences.

In addition to interesting and challenging work, we offer world-class benefits
like untracked vacation, a full gym with fitness classes, and top-notch
medical insurance. Our campus is vibrant and comfortable, and includes beach
volleyball and tennis courts and a brand-new outdoor café serving beer & wine
around a cozy firepit.

We've got an incredible JS and open source community at PayPal. See private
talks from industry leaders such as Douglas Crockford and Kent C. Dodds, or
even share a stage if presenting is more your thing!

Read more here: [https://rolp.co/oCHQd](https://rolp.co/oCHQd) or email me
directly if you want to informally chat about how you might fit:
dosantangelo@paypal.com (mention HN in the subject line).

------
TomPusher
Pusher ([https://pusher.com](https://pusher.com)) | Mobile SDK Architect |
London | Full time

At Pusher we’ve built an incredibly successful business from our core pub-sub
API product, helping tens of thousands of developers build scalable web and
mobile apps faster.

But we didn’t stop there: we spent the last 18 months investing in a new
platform. We took everything we learned from building and running Pusher and
made it easier to develop innovative new products like Chatkit, TextSync, and
Push Notifications.

We believe our products can only be successful if they provide great developer
experience, which starts with easy to use, consistent SDKs. To find out more
and apply follow the link:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/710301](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/710301)

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

We closed our $60M series B last fall to apply ML and data science to our
lab's hundreds of millions of cellular images to find treatments for hundreds
of diseases. Our long term vision is to use images and many other kinds of
experiments plus modern ML to solve cellular biology enough to fix most things
that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome folks, Yoshua Bengio is an
advisor, and he helps our ML team come up with novel ways of tackling these
problems.

We’re looking for:

* Data Scientists/ML researchers: Looking for highly experienced senior/principal-level data scientists and machine learning researchers who want a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team of ~90 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
markomcguire
Blue Sky Studios ([http://blueskystudios.com/](http://blueskystudios.com/)) |
Software Engineer (Java / Microservices) | Greenwich, CT | Full-time, Onsite

Blue Sky Studios is developing a next generation production pipeline built on
a microservices framework. The Software Engineer (Java / Microservices) will
help design, implement, and deploy production microservices and support other
Software Engineers interface with web services. We are looking for candidates
who are eager to keep up with the latest in software development tools,
techniques, and have a desire to develop a cutting edge animation production
pipeline. Help us build a critical infrastructure that is used to create
movies that entertain the world.

About Us: One of the world's largest producers and distributors of motion
pictures, 20th Century Fox Film produces, acquires and distributes motion
pictures throughout the world. These motion pictures are produced or acquired
by the following units of 20th Century Fox Film: Twentieth Century Fox, Fox
2000 Pictures, Fox Searchlight Pictures, Fox International Productions, and
Twentieth Century Fox Animation. Blue Sky Studios is the animation studio
behind the wildly successful ICE AGE and RIO franchises, along with this
year's FERDINAND animated feature film!

Link:
[https://21cfcareers.com/Search/JobDetail/R10002223?locale=en](https://21cfcareers.com/Search/JobDetail/R10002223?locale=en)

Also looking for: Software Engineer (Production Pipeline)
[https://21cfcareers.com/Search/JobDetail/FFE0002530?locale=e...](https://21cfcareers.com/Search/JobDetail/FFE0002530?locale=en)

And:
[https://21cfcareers.com/Search/SearchResults?jobFunction=Eng...](https://21cfcareers.com/Search/SearchResults?jobFunction=Engineering&brand=Blue%20Sky%20Studios)

------
hanniabu
Blocknet | C++ Senior Developer Contractor | Austin TX | ONSITE | Full-Time

An open-source, fully decentralized blockchain project that's been in
development since 2014 creating a cross-blockchain interoperability protocol.
We work as a team with flat structure so you are your own boss and take
ownership of your own tasks. The project is live on the mainnet, but there's
still a lot of interesting and challenging problems to solve.

-

Responsibilities:

● Analyze, design, and implement mission-critical backend transaction
processing systems and protocols

● Analyze, design, and implement Qt user interfaces when needed

● Build infrastructure that can withstand attacks from both skilled and well-
funded adversaries as well as inexperienced users

● Engineer systems which are, by design, limited in their ability to undermine
their users' interests

-

Requirements:

● Fluent with Linux

● C++ experience (the project utilizes GCC 4.8, C++11)

● Strong understanding of Public Key Cryptography and how it pertains to
blockchains

● Experience interacting with the txin and txout subsystem of the Bitcoin
blockchain

● Experience interacting with CBitcoinAddress, CPubKey, CKey

● Have designed and implemented of mission-critical software

-

Link to full job description: [https://goo.gl/pjX724](https://goo.gl/pjX724)

Link to information about the project:
[https://blocknet.co/](https://blocknet.co/)
[https://sites.google.com/view/blocknet/directory](https://sites.google.com/view/blocknet/directory)

Send your resume and Github to contact@blocknet.co

------
travisbrady
HomeAway | Austin | Senior Data Scientist | Full Time | Onsite

HomeAway (part of Expedia group) is a large online vacation rental marketplace
based in Austin (music/tacos/bbq/nice weather/cycling/houses you can afford).
We currently have a data science team of >30 people working on all sorts of
interesting problems.

We're looking to hire an experienced Data Scientist to work on search
relevance/ranking and/or recommender systems. This role is a great place for
anyone with a background in learning to rank, sponsored search/ad ctr
prediction or recommender systems in general.

Me: tbrady [at symbol] homeaway [dot] com

Job posting: [https://www.homeaway.com/careers/job/irc12444-senior-data-
sc...](https://www.homeaway.com/careers/job/irc12444-senior-data-scientist/)

------
lewtun
Spoud | Data Scientist / Senior Software Engineer / DevOps Engineer | Bern,
Switzerland | ONSITE | [http://spoud.io/jobs.html](http://spoud.io/jobs.html)

Spoud is a Series A funded startup that is building a data market platform to
enable enterprises to easily find, understand and access their data sources.
We are looking for engineers and data scientists to help us develop the
product and work on a wide range of projects with our customers.

If you like dynamic environments, solving challenging problems and are
passionate about event-driven architecture, then you'll love working at Spoud.

We're more interested in a willingness and ability to learn than what you
currently know. But in case you're interested, our tech stack is mainly Java,
Kafka, Flink, NodeJS, GRPC, and Docker.

Apply via jobs[at]spoud[dot]io

------
braindead_in
Scribie | Full Stack Developer | Bangalore, India | Full time, one-site

At Scribie, we are building tools which help improve the lives of transcribers
worldwide. Our speech recognition engine is best in class, built specifically
for offline transcription. We tackle hard engineering problems on a day to day
basis and offer a competitive package and equity.

Must have's: Node.js, PHP, HTML/CSS/JS, MySQL, Python, Shell scripts, AWS
hands-on experience

Good to have: A bachelor's degree, 3-5 years of experience, comfortable with
Agile methodology, believer in TDD, love technical challenges, ability to work
independently without supervision, high levels of self-motivation

Apply on [https://angel.co/scribie/jobs/235433-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/scribie/jobs/235433-full-stack-developer)

------
hr_thundertoken
Thunder Token Inc/Developer Advocate / Technology Evangelist/Full
Time/Sunnyvale, CA

Responsibilities: Communicate with Dapp Developers regularly online and
offline Publicly write and speak about Thunder Represent Thunder in
conferences Organize workshops for Thunder technologies Write great
documentations for developers developing on Thunder Communicate with the rest
of the team about what you learned from talking with developers, in order to
inform product/business/technical decisions

Requirements: Experience in dapp Development Familiarity with popular dapp
technologies such as Solidity/Truffle/MetaMask Strong technical
understanding/background of blockchain Strong verbal and written communication
skill Team Player Please email your CV and job title directly to:
hr@thundertoken.com for considerations

------
jacquesc
Sequoia Capital | Data Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full time | ONSITE

Help make our data pipeline hum and bring delight to Data Scientists.

Requirements: * 5+ years of experience * CS Degree * Skills: Spark, JVM,
Python

We are a small, nimble, hard-working team that believes in: * Autonomy, not
micro-managing. * Quick release cycles that get tools into the hands of users.
* Collaborative, positive team culture where you can learn from others. *
Using the right tool for the job, and being flexible about what tools we use.
* Prioritizing reduction of technical debt. * Respecting and rewarding high
performance.

Email me if you're interested: jcrocker@sequoiacap.com I'm a Senior Frontend
engineer on the team, have been full-time for a year (founded a few failed
startups previously). I love what I'm working on and would be happy to answer
any questions about the position.

------
mpennypacker
Soft Edge | DevOps Engineer | Washington, DC Area (McLean,VA) | Full-time |
ONSITE

The Soft Edge is a government relations and advocacy software company
established in 1990. We help non-profits, associations and corporations manage
their legislative intelligence and advocacy efforts in a single platform. We
have a small but growing engineering team. We are looking for someone to help
us further automate and scale.

For more information about the position, see
[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=devops+engineer&jk=124e7bee...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=devops+engineer&jk=124e7bee50b35754&_ga=2.29542527.1547694035.1525110638-1004898745.1520257356)

For more information about our company, see
[https://www.thesoftedge.com](https://www.thesoftedge.com)

------
jamie_ca
VersaPay ([https://www.versapay.com/](https://www.versapay.com/)) | Toronto,
Canada | Full-time, Onsite

VersaPay is a rapidly growing FinTech company providing B2B accounts
receivable automation. We integrate directly with accounting software to
publish invoices online, allowing customers to view & pay directly, and
providing realtime reporting and analysis.

Our tech stack is Rails+MySQL on AWS, with some Ruby Win32 integrators, and
we've recently branched out into React for mobile. Our office is located in
the heart of downtown Toronto, with easy access via transit (King Station).

For more on our culture and open positions (Sr Engineer, Engineer, UX, Sales),
see [https://www.versapay.com/careers/](https://www.versapay.com/careers/)

------
jmoore3-gis
3-GIS|Decatur, AL||Full Time|Software Development Manager

[https://3gis.applicantpro.com/jobs/](https://3gis.applicantpro.com/jobs/)

3-GIS is looking for talent and experience in managing a diverse software
development team. We utilize various tools from AWS, Esri, and others to
create both a hardened product and a scalable and supportable SaaS platform.
Individuals will be challenged with creating detailed development plans,
managing diverse and talented software engineers, and meeting a schedule.
Experience in Telecom, Esri, and AWS are considerable accelerators in job
success but are not required.

Required Qualifications

Technical Capacity. Leadership. Project Management. Communication Proficiency.
Performance Management. Problem Solving/Analysis. Expert Understanding of
Software Development Process.

------
akapajama
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo and Berkeley | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with ~150 members based in Tokyo, focusing on developing AI
for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We love open source and
are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 GPUs, with 512 V100 32Gb GPUs coming soon. Using our cluster we
achieved the world record of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110)

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisor is Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley). Learn more about our research activities here:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, and Mitsui & Co.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK.

We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various areas related
to realizing cutting-edge AI applications in many industries. Find out more,
and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job)

~~~
nojvek
Love to see non US jobs here.

------
efremm
Spectrm ([https://spectrm.io](https://spectrm.io)) | Software Engineers |
Berlin | ONSITE | VISA

Spectrm enables brands to use messaging and chatbots.

We built one of the first chatbots on Facebook Messenger, were launch partner
at F8 2016 and got funding from the most prestigious US investors as well as
from Google DNI.

We are looking for Software Engineers (Fullstack) to work on our specialized
CMS. We require solid experience in JavaScript, HTML, CSS, some object
oriented language and SQL. Experience with AngularJS, SASS, React, Symfony,
Silex, Laravel is desirable. The job is onsite in Berlin and no german
language skills are required.

Our tech stack is mainly Javascript, Python, PHP, MySQL, Elastic Search and
AWS services like RDS, EC2, SQS, DynamoDB, ElastiCache.

If you are interested, please send your CV and Cover Letter to jobs@spectrm.de

------
normaldotcom
SeaLandAire Technologies | Electrical Engineer | Jackson, MI | Full time |
ONSITE

We're a small R&D company in Michigan that specializes in fast-turn
prototyping and development of small autonomous systems (~6-foot autonomous
boats, small UAVs, etc) and sensing systems.

We're looking for both an EE to join our autonomous boat team and an EE to
work across other various projects. These positions involves PCB design
(Eagle/Altium), C firmware development (ARM/STM32), and some Python scripting.
We're looking for motivated engineers who will get to work with a small close-
knit team in a rapid development setting.

More info and apply:
[https://sealandairetechnologies.recruitee.com/o/electrical-e...](https://sealandairetechnologies.recruitee.com/o/electrical-
engineer)

------
curo
Hakeema | BOSTON, CAMBRIDGE, D.C. | Sales, Engineering | ONSITE |
[https://www.hakeema.com](https://www.hakeema.com)

Hakeema is building community intelligence platforms to organize professionals
around their passions. We partner with associations to create next gen
professional media. We've sold contracts to the World Economic Forum and
Inter-American Dev Bank and have hit a quarter million in sales in our first
year.

We're looking to build a tight fam in Boston, huddled around the purpose of
bringing passionate people together. SDRs, Account Execs, and Engineers will
find a great use of their talents in our small team of 4.

\- Sales: SDR & Account Execs (media sales & trade association partnerships)

\- Stack: Node.js, Vue.js, Mongo, AWS

If you're interested and live in Boston, Cambridge, or D.C. email kyle [at]
hakeema.com

------
eob
Instabase | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco and NYC |
careers@instabase.com

About Instabase

Founded in 2015, Instabase is a cross-cloud operating system with a powerful
suite of data processing applications. We have taken $23M Series A funding
from Andreessen Horowitz, Greylock, and NEA, and we have strong customer and
revenue growth. Instabase is used in universities (Stanford, Columbia) and
large financial institutions in Asia and the US, both as a platform for
collaboration and a tool to automate human-intensive workflows. We are a small
team, ~15 with 90% engineers, scaling rapidly driven by customer demand. We do
core R&D, product management, sales, customer success --- the whole product
experience!

Job Description

We take the latest techniques from research labs around the world, evaluate
them against each other, and adapt them into products for use in industry.
Living at at that edge of research and production is the “secret ingredient”
that powers many of our capabilities as a platform.

As a machine learning engineer, you will be responsible for writing and
maintaining Instabase's machine learning stack. This role includes developing
specific models that enable new apps, designing general-purpose machine
learning infrastructure for customer use, and helping design end-user apps
that make machine learning capabilities more accessible. We have the benefit
of close customer relationships and fantastic dataset access to inform our
work: what you do at Instabase makes an immediate impact on our customers’
capabilities.

We look for people who have a bias toward action, who enjoy finding patterns
amid chaos, and who are capable of driving a project from whiteboard sketches
to completion.

Working in this area requires knowledge in one or more of the following:

\- Languages: Python, Go, C++

\- Frameworks: OpenCV, NumPy, Tensorflow, Keras, SpaCy

\- Mindset: Strong ability to translate ML fundamentals into applications

------
hr_thundertoken
Thunder Token Inc/Frontend Engineer /Full Time/Sunnyvale, CA

We are looking for an Experienced and Creative Frontend Engineer to build
applications and tools for developers of the next generation of decentralized
applications (dapps). As a Frontend Engineer at Thunder, you will be working
very closely with the core engineering team and the product team to identify
and build applications and tools that will enable developers to build great
dapps on Thunder.

Requirements: Expertise in web technologies including JS/CSS/HTML. Ability to
lead a team of developers to deliver projects on time. Ability to communicate
and work with other teams in the company.

Preferred Experience: dapp technologies such as Solidity/Truffle/MetaMask.
Working on blockchain

Please email your CV and job title directly to hr@thundertoken.com for
considerations

------
kevg_TS
Trialspark is a healthtech company located in Manhattan, NYC. Our mission is
to bring new medical treatments to patients faster by reimagining how clinical
trials are run. We've built a network of doctors and a technology platform to
run end-to-end clinical trials.

Projects range from a patient eligibility engine for trial matching to an
adaptive trial platform. For development, we're fully dockerized on AWS and
work on a Flask, React, and Postgres stack.

We raised our Series A with Sequoia and Thrive last August.

Multiple openings: \- Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/naqkxyys1](https://grnh.se/naqkxyys1) \- Product Manager:
[https://grnh.se/atx5bdye1](https://grnh.se/atx5bdye1)

Reach out to learn more! kev ( at ) trialspark ( dot ) com

------
tehwalrus
C# Software Engineer | ONSITE | St Neots, Cambridgeshire, UK | £30k - £50k |
jobs.picotech.com

Established in 1991 Pico soon became a leader in the field of PC Oscilloscopes
and data loggers. Based out of our head office in St Neots, UK, our software
development teams work in an agile environment creating innovative software
using C#, solving problems such as visualising large data sets.

Due to continuous growth plans Pico Technology are looking to recruit C#
Software Engineers with proven C# development skills who are passionate about
the code they develop. Additional skills in the following areas would be of
interest:

C++, JIRA, Microsoft Visual Studio, DVCS, MVVM, WPF, Cocoa and / or Gtk#,
Intel IPP / OpenCV, Azure / AWS

Equal to the technical skills our developers possess, we also value excellent
organisational, communication and interpersonal skills.

Our Software Engineers benefit from a working environment that encourages them
to produce excellent code with a customisable workstation, multiple monitors
and an open plan office. Development Engineers can use Wednesday afternoons to
work on inspirational projects either as part of a team of individually.

Away from the desk our Development Engineers can be found competing in our
annual pool tournament, playing arcade games in the kitchen, gathered round
the table football or simply enjoying our picnic benches in the garden. The
flexible working hours suit many different lifestyles, with core hours from 10
till 3, Monday to Friday as well as an annual profit related bonus. A full
list of the benefits can be found on our careers website.

If this sounds like the environment you would thrive in and are interested to
find out more apply now for immediate consideration. Please mention Hacker
News in the "where did you hear about us" box!

Check out our latest recruitment video, @tehwalrus features!
[https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E](https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E)

------
petersand
Modular Science | Software Generalist | Onsite | Petaluma, CA

Modular Science (YC S17) is building autonomous farms of the future. We use
teams of robots to automate the entire growing cycle: soil preparation,
planting, watering, weeding, and harvesting. Our goal is to make it easier to
do sustainable outdoor farming at a large scale.

We’re looking for a software generalist to join our founding team, working on
computer vision, mapping, localization, navigation, and machine learning. This
project spans everything from microcontrollers to cloud-hosted data sets of
millions of images. Our daily work involves Python, OpenCV, precision GPS,
AWS, multi-spectral imaging, and muddy fields.

Compensation will include meaningful equity. If you're interested in helping
us improve farming, please send a short note and a resume to
jobs@modularscience.com.

------
adam
Cultivate Labs | Senior Rails Developer | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time

Cultivate Labs is a Chicago-based company that helps large organizations
crowdsource the wisdom of their employees to better predict future events,
whether that’s a project milestone, sales target, or if an investment will pay
off. We’re a self-funded team of 6, currently working with some of the largest
and most influential organizations in the world like AbbVie, AstraZeneca, GE,
Bose, the U.S. Intelligence Community, and others.

We’re embarking on our next phase of growth as a company and are looking to
hire a new senior Rails developer to join the team and own product development
of one or more efforts. Here’s more about the role:
[https://cultivatelabs.com/hiring](https://cultivatelabs.com/hiring)

------
santinoboffa
QUBIT | LONDON | ONSITE | DATA SCIENTIST | VISA SPONSORSHIP AND RELOCATION
COSTS PROVIDED

We are looking for a strong Data Scientist looking for a challenging role
conducting pure research into online consumer behaviour. Experience with large
scale data sets, experience of writing production level Python code and
Machine Learning techniques is essential as well as a strong
mathematical/statistical background.

We will also consider someone with a MSc or PhD in a scientific or statistical
background with strong Python skills with no commercial experience.

We can provide visa sponsorship for the right candidate.

More details here -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/743687?gh_jid=743687](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/743687?gh_jid=743687)

Please send your resume direct to careers@qubit.com

------
kcajsnikrep
Exabeam - Series C - 210 employees (growing fast) CyberSecurity

San Mateo, CA. ONSITE VISA

“Exabeam’s growth rate is at the very high-end for enterprise companies that
we work with at Lightspeed. We’ve also tracked Exabeam’s growth against a
number of public security companies and the top-line acceleration is well
ahead of most other companies when they were at this stage” said Lightspeed
Partner Ravi Mhatre, “Exabeam has moved extremely quickly to establish its
leadership position in the market and holds all of the promise of becoming a
standalone public company.”

We are looking for back-end (Java/Scala) big data. Infrastructure/DevOps.
Back-end sw engineers with ElasticSearch, LogStash, Kafka, Docker, Ansible

Apply to jack at exabeam dot com (I am a full-time employee and senior talent
acquisition manager here since December 2015)

------
dallasdev
Mr Cooper | Full Stack Developer & Sr Software Engineer | Dallas, TX | Onsite

We’re here to keep the dream of home ownership alive. Oh, and while we’re at
it, we’re determined to change the lending industry itself. It’s simple, but
it won’t be easy. And we’ll need a great team behind us. (That’s where you
come in.) We want to show the world that transparency, candor and
collaboration aren’t just good values. They’re good business. Working here
isn’t for people who want to punch a clock. It’s for people who want to punch
a hole in the status quo. Come join us. And make a difference instead of just
a living.

We need someone who’s up to speed with the latest client-side frameworks,
techniques and technologies. We need someone who’s great at working
collaboratively with other teams, and knows how to take a project from
conception to analysis, prototyping, visual design, and implementation. Most
of all, we need someone who always keeps the customer’s viewpoint front and
center at every phase of every project. (If you’re good at ping pong, that’s a
plus too.)

Our Product team lives and breathes Agile methodology (Extreme Programming, to
be specific). Devlopers work closely with product managers, engineers, and
outside business stakeholders to launch products quickly and improve them
constantly, based on real feedback. Your background in enterprise application
development will be a major asset to the team as we create modern apps that
can integrate with traditional enterprise systems.

Tech stack: ReactJS, Redux, NodeJS, Springboot, Ruby on Rails.

You can apply at:

[https://www.mrcoopercareers.com/en-US/job/full-stack-
develop...](https://www.mrcoopercareers.com/en-US/job/full-stack-
developer-2025/J3M46N6XZLCP4YB4WBW) [https://www.mrcoopercareers.com/en-
US/job/sr-full-stack-web-...](https://www.mrcoopercareers.com/en-US/job/sr-
full-stack-web-developer-1742/J3Q82B70W5D984PQFGZ)

------
mavenclinic
Maven Clinic | Senior Backend Engineer | NYC | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.mavenclinic.com](https://www.mavenclinic.com)

Maven is the leading healthcare platform focused on women's health, and we’re
looking for a backend engineer to join our growing team in NYC. Read more
here: [https://www.mavenclinic.com/press](https://www.mavenclinic.com/press).

Our ideal candidate cares about security, automation, and reliability. We're
focused on delivering great care to our patients and keeping their information
secure and available. Mostly python(3) with flask, sqlalchemy and a great
devops setup on Google Container Engine (CI/CD, kubernetes).

email: Zachary Zaro (CTO) at zach@mavenclinic.com if you're interested in
hearing more.

------
LyalinDotCom
Microsoft | Product Marketing Manager (PMM, technical) | Redmond, WA | Full-
time | ONSITE |
[https://careers.microsoft.com/](https://careers.microsoft.com/)

These are the jobs for teams supporting cutting edge work our product teams
are doing around Azure (cloud), DevOps tools/services for developers, AI and
more. Our PMM's that focus on developer topics are all expected to be very
technical. So while they don't write code for a living, they do work in
coordination with product teams daily to build product strategy, help products
go to market and get to do many creative things (training programs,
partnerships, developer video content, etc).

All these jobs are also considered senior level as you'd be working with
engineering and marketing leadership on a regular basis. Its a dream job for
anyone who is willing not to write code at their day job but make huge impact
that effects millions of developers daily. I have been doing this job for 5
years, more then any other in my 19 year career and can answer any questions.

(Disclaimer these are NOT "PM" jobs in engineering, these are the counterparts
in technical marketing. but We have a TON of PM jobs open too, just search our
career site linked above)

Current PMM Openings:

(1) Sr. Product Marketing Manager – AI developer tools, DM me if interested on
Twitter @lyalindotcom (we're posting this soon)

(2) Sr. Product Marketing Manager - Bot frameworks and services on Azure as
part of Cognitive Services, DM me if interested on Twitter @lyalindotcom
(we're posting this soon)

(3) Product Marketing Manager - DevOps (VSTS, App Center & Azure OSS DevOps
integration), apply: [https://t.co/WIFDIOehP2](https://t.co/WIFDIOehP2)

(4) Sr. Product Marketing Manager - Container Technology for devs, apply:
[https://t.co/ATX9OrRTJP](https://t.co/ATX9OrRTJP)

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in
Haskell/Idris/Isabelle or Rust. We're also open to enthusiastic developers who
might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also
welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior
graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
atambo
LendingHome | Senior/Staff/Principal Software Engineer | Full-time | San
Francisco, CA & Pittsburgh, PA | ONSITE VISA

LendingHome is reimagining the mortgage process from the ground up based in
technology as a simple, fast, transparent marketplace for borrowers and
investors. We’re chasing the goal of being the best way to get a mortgage and
the best way to invest in them.

Our stack: Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Redis, React, more details here:
[https://stackshare.io/lendinghome/how-lendinghome-scaled-
the...](https://stackshare.io/lendinghome/how-lendinghome-scaled-their-
marketplace-to-$750m-in-real-estate-loans)

Apply online at
[https://www.lendinghome.com/careers](https://www.lendinghome.com/careers)

------
bitanarch
CoinAlpha | Backend / Data Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://angel.co/coinalpha-1/jobs/352755-backend-data-
engine...](https://angel.co/coinalpha-1/jobs/352755-backend-data-engineer)

CoinAlpha is building an open, decentralized asset management industry. We use
blockchain technology to eliminate the intermediaries that stand between asset
managers and investors, improving transparency, efficiency, and liquidity. Our
first product is the world's first tokenized hedge fund, which uses machine
learning to deliver a higher risk-adjusted return on the most liquid
cryptocurrencies.

We're a Python / Cython shop. We also work with the Ethereum smart contracts
so knowledge in Solidity / web3 is a plus.

------
jcookster
Black Mountain (blkmtn.com) | Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite, Full
Time

Black Mountain is a software company that develops innovative, tailored
solutions for data aggregation, process management, and business reporting.
We've made the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 List for 3rd year in a row. We're
a fun company to work for, and we have great benefits.
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountain](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountain)

Position Description: C# / SQL Server / JavaScript - all levels. We are
constantly adding new functionality into our core product. Alongside our core
product, we have some fresh new initiatives we are building from the ground up
to help us break into new market segments.

Contact: jcook@blkmtn.com

------
joshcain
BLX Group | Senior Web Engineers | Los Angeles, CA (Downtown) | Full-time |
ONSITE | [http://blxgroup.com](http://blxgroup.com)

Who we are: BLX provides tax compliance, financial advisory, and investment
advisory services to governmental and non-profit organizations, helping our
clients manage their tax-exempt bonds throughout their lifecycle. We're a
subsidiary of Orrick Herrington & Sutcliffe, recently named the “Most
Innovative Law Firm in North America.” by the Financial Times.

BLX is looking for Senior Web Engineers to help develop a new generation of
financial analysis tools for our municipal finance consultants. If you're
interested in working on a small team focused on building products from the
ground up, please get in touch at careers@blx.digital.

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | Senior DevOps | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com)

Qardio is hiring to give the world easier, smarter, better hearth health
through technology. We have an integrated hardware/app/cloud/services platform
for health care monitoring, with a focus on cardiology.

We are looking for a Senior DevOps engineer to join our team in San Francisco

Check out the role and apply here:
[https://careers.getqardio.com/apply/RyUQNtgA51](https://careers.getqardio.com/apply/RyUQNtgA51)

Not a DevOps engineer? We are hiring across the board! Visit
[https://www.getqardio.com/careers/](https://www.getqardio.com/careers/)

------
brett01312017
CardFlight | DevOps Engineer | Lincoln, NE/NYC| Full time, ONSITE

CardFlight arms small businesses with secure and convenient payment acceptance
technology including mobile and countertop point of sale, a virtual terminal,
and a web dashboard to track and grow their business.

We are looking for a DevOps Engineer to join either our Lincoln or NYC office.
The DevOps Engineer will assist with the development and maintenance of
critical infrastructure. This is a great opportunity to be a part of a fast-
growing startup, work collaboratively with other experienced engineers and
have a big impact on the company. The DevOps Engineer will report to the
DevOps Manager.

To learn more and apply, please visit:
[https://cardflight.com/careers/](https://cardflight.com/careers/)

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 700,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) * Data Analyst * Account
Executive (Sales & Business Development)

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | FULL TIME and 4-12 months INTERNS

We are still looking for new colleagues to help improve our Free Software
solutions. Our stack is FOSS only
([https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and we use it to
provide custom industrial implementations. We offer neither fame nor fortune -
you just need to be idealistic and passionate about Free Software to apply
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge and 1 interview (2 for full time). We're hiring for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Web Mesh Network | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Severless Web Messaging | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Serviceworker Web IDE | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python AI and Big Data | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 AIOffice | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 Automotive | Lille/Tokyo | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | SlapOS 4G5G Telco Edge Computing | Paris/Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy | Lille/Munich | FULL TIME/INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Jupyter Lab Mass Deployment | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Resilient Embedded GNU/Linux Edge Computing | Lille/Munich/Paris | FULL TIME/INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a team of 35 programmers (headquarters in Lille, France)
creating Free Software since 2001 providing custom implementations that range
from collecting and analyzing sensor data in windparks to managing product
flows in car assembly lines. Unique features of solutions in our stack enable
us to offer levels of scalability and durability required in industrial
settings. We participate in European research projects contributing to open
source solutions and have time to play and experiment. We all use degooglized
Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless offices and no meetings. We hack
in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript, plus golang and C if needed.

------
webjunkie
Artory | (Senior) Backend/Full-Stack Developer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE,
VISA

Artory is building the world's largest repository of data for the art world.
Transparency and integrity is paramount in gaining the trust of the market and
becoming the go-to resource for artwork-related information. Assembling a
comprehensive registry of records of artwork-related information, as well as
providing owners of artworks with means to prove their ownership while
preserving their anonymity, we are transforming the market entrance experience
for art buyers, and create additional assurance for everyone dealing with
artworks.

Tech Stack: Python, Django, Javascript, React

Please apply at:
[https://artory.workable.com/jobs/704903](https://artory.workable.com/jobs/704903)

------
sirsebastian
Figure | Full-Stack Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-time, Internships |
[https://figure.works](https://figure.works)

Software services for robots.

We're applying modern web technology and data infrastructure to robotics. Our
product suite provides data services (log ingestion, analytics, tracing) and
human-in-the-loop services (teleoperation, manual intervention, labeling) for
robots and other machines with visual and geometric sensor data.

Our technology stack includes Typescript, Golang, C++, NodeJS, React, React-
Native, AWS, ROS, industrial automation, and robot hardware.

Please apply at [https://angel.co/figure-works](https://angel.co/figure-works)
or with an email to people@figure.works.

------
dmangot
SolarWinds Cloud | Site Reliability Engineers (SRE) | VAN, ATX, BOS, RTP, SLC
| ONSITE

[http://bit.ly/2z4qmId](http://bit.ly/2z4qmId) For more information, email
dmangot[at]solarwinds[dot]cloud with the subject line [Hacker News SRE]

Metrics, monitoring, observability. You live and breathe it every day. Now you
want to take it to the next level and work on a product that does the same.
The SolarWinds Cloud teams are looking for SREs to help build, improve, and
manage our high performance stream processing pipelinse. This is truly one of
those jobs where you and your developer/ops friends can use the tool you
operate every single day.

The Cloud teams (Loggly, Papertrail, AppOptics, Pingdom) stack is largely
Ruby, Java, Kafka, Python, Elasticsearch, Clickhouse, and Cassandra,
processing millions of metrics, logs, and traces every second. The SRE team
uses a mix of Terraform, Packer, Python, Vagrant, and SaltStack to run our
100% AWS platform. This is your opportunity to join a talented SRE team at a
company that is constantly growing (7 acquisitions in 4 years). Plus, with the
backing of SolarWinds behind it, there are no worries about running out of VC
funding, or where the next round is coming from. We're a distributed team
where everyone writes code, building for now and the future and we're looking
for the next piece of the puzzle to collaborate in creating that future.

If this sounds interesting to you, we'd love to open up a conversation about
whether we're a good match, setup some interviews and a coding test. You can
find the contact info above.

About the company: The SolarWinds Cloud companies are a collection of tools
that can be used together or independently to give best of breed monitoring to
cloud, hybrid, and on premise installations. Offering metrics, traces, and
events, the products cover all aspects of the observability triad. Having been
grown through acquisition, each product has a high throughput stream
processing pipeline that serves thousands of customers.

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer, Technical Writer, Product Manager | Menlo Park, CA
| Onsite

GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer early when
it can be cured. GRAIL is using the power of high-intensity sequencing,
population-scale clinical trials, and state of the art software engineering
and data science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology and
develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection. We are seeking
passionate and talented individuals to join us in realizing our mission, which
has the potential to dramatically reduce the global burden of cancer.

Software Engineer (Menlo Park, Hong Kong, London) / Technical Writer / Product
Manager / [https://goo.gl/JZYo7b](https://goo.gl/JZYo7b)

------
sasper
4PatientCare | Multiple Positions — QA, Software Development | Fully Remote |
Full-Time | www.4patientcare.com

4PC is a growing SaaS company providing automated communication services for
increasing patient engagement in healthcare. Our services are used to send
more than 5,000,000 automated communications per month from phone calls to
text messages to emails. These communications help bring more patients into
more offices more often.

Everyone in our organization (30+ people) works remotely. We believe in
empowering our employees with the freedom to choose their schedule, and both
where and how they would like to work. Even though our staff are spread out
across the country (and world), we do our best to create a tight-knit culture
so no one feels like they are alone. We pride ourselves in a laid-back, yet
incredibly self-disciplined culture. There's a high level of autonomy involved
in all positions.

We've been a growing healthcare company for over 2 decades, and it's time for
our family to expand again! We have a number of exciting, industry shifting
technology solutions that we are bringing to market, and we are looking for
the right software developers to add to our existing team to make it happen.

We are looking for both those with serious development experience and those
with less experience, but with the drive to learn quickly and see your hard
work in the hands of our clients.

\- QA Engineer

\- Developer - MEAN Stack

\- Junior Developer - MEAN Stack

\- Developer - C#.net

\- Front End Developer & Designer

Learn more —
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1d13G_sVabdqb_cJtNJinX8bC...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1d13G_sVabdqb_cJtNJinX8bC62u1KuVrXskSLSaM_IU/edit?usp=sharing)

Apply here —
[https://4patientcare.typeform.com/to/nMQhvv](https://4patientcare.typeform.com/to/nMQhvv)

------
aidos
Rapid Tender | Junior Frontend Developer | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE,
www.countfire.com (www.rapidtender.com)

If you are a super inquisitive, enthusiastic junior developer with an eye for
the frontend, we'd like to speak to you about becoming the 3rd dev on our
team.

We (Rapid Tender) make software (Countfire) for the construction industry. B2B
software doesn't sound exciting but we do really interesting work. The
technology you will learn includes (but is not limited to); js, react, mobx,
angular, css, python, flask, sql, postgres and linux. You will be given
endless one-on-one support to progress rapidly to an experienced developer. My
expectation is that what you're missing in experience, you will make up for in
a desire to learn.

Email careers@rapidtender.com for more details (no recruiters please)

~~~
brackenburyn
Sounds great, any possibility you could sponsor a work visa?

------
sproefke
Truveris | SecOps | New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite
[http://truveris.com/](http://truveris.com/)

Stop wasting your talent placing ads, working in finance or building yet
another social networking app, join us to improve healthcare in America. The
systems we build help millions of American afford their medications and bring
transparency in the complicated space of pharmacy benefits.

SecOps Engineer Responsibilities include monitoring & threat detection,
resolving vulnerabilities in product code, designing security sensitive
applications & infrastructure systems.

The ideal candidate would have 2+ years of experience building & maintaining
secure systems, a variety of testing tools and knowledge of web application
stack security.

Please email Sarah: sproefke@truveris.com

------
awaaz
Opfin | Sales & Marketing | Full-time / Part-time | India | Remote | Cash +
equity

Opfin (www.opfin.com) is an automated payroll outsourcing firm for SMEs in
India. Think Gusto or Zenefits, but for an Indian audience. The product is
relatively new (launched in Oct 2017) and has had extremely positive feedback
from its first few clients. We have been iterating and building massively over
the last few months, and believe that Opfin deserves a dedicates sales team to
take it to market properly.

Your involvement can range from a part-time consultancy, to a full-fledged
head of sales role, depending on your experience and abilities. Compensation
will be mostly linked to performance, and there is equity on offer for the
right candidate as well.

If you're interested, please email me at aj@opfin.com. Thank you.

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Software Engineers | Full-time | Cannot
sponsor new visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Intercom, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers.

Our platform serves over 25 billion feature flags daily. The core technologies
we use daily include Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis,
HAProxy, and NATS.

We have a number of engineering opportunities available:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html](https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html)

------
sbince
Decentral | Frontend/UI Developer | Full-time | Toronto, Canada |
[https://decentral.ca](https://decentral.ca)

Decentral is leading the blockchain movement in Canada and around the world.
We create the Jaxx Blockchain Interface - a cryptocurrency wallet used today
by more than 700,000 users.

You will write great code and develop innovative solutions. We are looking for
a Javascript expert for a new product launch later this year. You will work
alongside our UX designers to turn vision into code. You will take pride in
writing beautiful, commented Angular 5 and TypeScript. You know how to write
tests and debug Javascript. As well, you will work with RESTful APIs and
provide input to backend programmers about requirements for new APIs.

To apply: careers@decentral.ca

~~~
nunoarruda
Is remote possible?

------
mwsurfline
Surfline | Senior DevOps Engineer + iOS Engineering Manager | Huntington
Beach, CA | Onsite |
[http://careers.surfline.com/](http://careers.surfline.com/)

We're the leading provider of surf report, forecast and editorial content to
consumers, businesses and government agencies worldwide. Headquartered in
Huntington Beach, we deliver timely, accurate and comprehensive data on a
daily basis via through our suite of web and native mobile products. Our
products are visited over 10 million times monthly, by surfers, fishermen and
mariners looking for the most up-to-date and accurate marine weather
forecasting information.

We're hiring for these positions:

* Senior DevOps Engineer

* iOS Engineering Manager

* Product Manager

* Customer Lifecycle Marketing Lead

We also have these internships available:

* Design / Production Intern

* Video Intern

* Social Media Intern

* Editorial / Production Intern

Join us!

------
f00biebletch
Remind ([https://www.remind.com/](https://www.remind.com/)) | San Francisco or
REMOTE

With 27 million monthly active teachers, students, and parents/guardians, join
us as we build a business to give every student the opportunity to succeed! We
hack on Swift/Realm on iOS, Kotlin/Java on Android, React in our web client,
and Go/Ruby/Python/Node + Amazon RDS/Aurora/Dynamo. We are a small team
working on BIG problems.

We're hiring for all roles! Apply at
[https://www.remind.com/careers;](https://www.remind.com/careers;) or, if you
don't see something you like, hit me up at kevin at remindhq dot com (I run
engineering) and let's talk!

------
mikeyglondon
Pinga | Lead iOS developer (Swift) | London | Full Time | ONSITE |
www.pinga.co.uk

We are changing communities so it becomes more normal to help people around
you. Our app let's you crowdsource a community runner to get what you need
from nearby shop, cafe or person very quickly.

Are you our first in-house iOS engineer? We're expanding our operation and
launching in London this Summer. We want to develop our existing code, but
then are open to entirely re-architecting the app over the coming months.

We're looking for an experienced Swift developer, and can also pay more for a
full-stack engineer with PHP experience. Someone who really backs our vision
to expand to all urban areas worldwide.

We work out of a cool office overlooking the Thames with beer on tap and
genuinely good coffee.

Contact Mike (Co-Founder) at michael@pinga.co.uk

------
wuliwong
Jarhouse | [https://angel.co/jar-house](https://angel.co/jar-house) | Atlanta,
GA

Our current website reflects only the real estate business, not our tech
venture. We are working on a valuation model to automate finding good deals in
the real estate market.

Data Scientist - can be a recent graduate [https://angel.co/jar-
house/jobs/273727-data-scientist](https://angel.co/jar-house/jobs/273727-data-
scientist)

SuiteCRM/SugarCRM developer [https://angel.co/jar-house/jobs/230785-suite-
sugar-crm-devel...](https://angel.co/jar-house/jobs/230785-suite-sugar-crm-
developer)

You can reach out to me directly at patrick@jarhouse.com

------
tortillasauce
Vaposhop | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Full Stack PHP Developer | ONSITE |
[https://www.vaposhop.com/](https://www.vaposhop.com/)

Vaposhop is looking for a Full Stack PHP hacker to help us develop our custom
shopping software. We work in a small team, so you get to do a bit of
everything. The job will involve mostly developing but also some server and
network maintenance. You'll be working with PHP 7, MySQL, Linux, LXC, Ansible,
etc.

\-- Who we are --

VapoShop is an online vaporizer store with a distribution centre in Amsterdam.
We have over eight years of experience in selling high quality vaporizers and
are committed to carrying only the best home and portable vaporizers,
including replacement parts and useful accessories.

You can contact us at: michele@vaposhop.com

------
kevinmchugh
Synap | Chicago | Onsite At Synap, customer relationships are the center of
our product and our business. We create delightful experiences for account
managers, customer success reps, and other B2B relationships managers, and
empower them to grow their relationships and accomplish their goals every day.

At Synap, we believe in operating with integrity, openness, gratitude, and
pragmatism. We develop in Rails with a React front-end and spend a lot of time
integrating with APIs. We like Heroku and Postgres and Elasticsearch.

We're currently growing our team and looking for one experienced full-stack
engineer and one front-end engineer. For more information, and to apply,
please visit:

[https://getsynap.com/jobs.html](https://getsynap.com/jobs.html)

Have a wonderful day!

------
thiel
DataStax | REMOTE Worldwide | Hiring across the board

DataStax has been a driving force behind Apache Cassandra and just released
DSE 6, our enterprise distribution of the best-in-class distributed db.

Our engineering team is 100% remote; we hire the best people from around the
world. We have an engineering-driven company culture with an appreciation for
excellence and ownership.

The database team is looking for engineers with a love of distributed systems,
while the drivers and tools team has openings for Java and UI (React)
engineers.

Lots of openings listed here:
[https://datastax.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/DataStaxCareers/jobs](https://datastax.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/DataStaxCareers/jobs)
but feel free to contact me with question or to get a referral (elijahs at
datastax).

Cheers!

------
sogrady
RedMonk | Analyst | US-based | Full-time

We're a small, developer focused industry analyst firm that researches a
variety of infrastructure technologies from hardware to software. We're trying
to help companies understand and adapt to a world that has changed, one in
which developers are the new kingmakers.

We're looking for a data-driven analyst, ideally with solid quant skills (R or
Python) and a passion for technology and the people who build it. Previous
developer experience is not necessary.

You'll be working remotely unless you're based in Portland, Maine, but given
the travel requirements we're looking for someone based in the US.

More on the role and how to apply here:
[http://redmonk.com/jobs/](http://redmonk.com/jobs/)

------
jeffkeeling
Part-time Internship Front-End Web Developer Summer/Fall | HigherMe (YC W2015
& 43North 2016) | [https://higherme.com](https://higherme.com) | Boston, MA,
Buffalo, NY, Toronto, ON | REMOTE/ONSITE | Part-time

We have a number of exciting projects we want YOU to help craft with us: data
analytics and visualization, testing new technology for our stack, improving
look and feel of site, and expanding in-house tools for our nimble team.

We have offices in Toronto and Buffalo with the developer you will be working
with residing in Boston at a co-working space.

We’ll start the interview process with a video interview. Apply on Angelist:
[https://angel.co/l/27gfDK](https://angel.co/l/27gfDK)

------
ryanglasgow
UserLeap | Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full time | Onsite

UserLeap ([https://angel.co/userleap](https://angel.co/userleap)) is hiring!
Our platform helps SaaS businesses grow their revenue by conducting in-product
microsurveys and analyzing the responses. Come join a funded early-stage
startup in the fast growing customer experience (CX) management industry.

About you: You're an entrepreneurial engineer who likes having ownership,
familiar with React and Node.js and has experience scaling services to
millions users.

About the Founder: I'm an experienced product manager and entrepreneur who has
been an early employee at 5 acquired startups, including Weebly ($365M) and
Vurb ($115M).

Interested? Shoot me a note and let's chat: ryan@userleap.com

------
guepe
Synopsys | Senior R&D Engineer | Marlboro, MA | ONSITE, www.synopsys.com

The ZeBu emulation team part of Verification Group is hiring a software
engineer with a taste for complex challenges: scaling algorithms (we compile
largest designs in the world), data-structures, heuristics, multi-threading. A
bonus for some digital EE knowledge, but that's not a requirement (at all).
Salary is one from a big EDA company (check Glassdoor), growth of the business
unit opens up nice possibilities for personal career.

We are looking for someone with up to 5 years of experience.

Send your resume to elepercq@synopsys.com More info on ZeBu:
[https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html](https://www.synopsys.com/verification/emulation.html)

------
janetechinc
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

Here are our open roles:

\- Lead Developer: mailto:abe@iheartjane.com

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails Frontend: ReactJS

------
dylanz
Iron.io | Infrastructure Engineer | REMOTE | FULL-TIME | CONTRACT

Iron creates easy to use developer tools for managing and running
infrastructure. We have a well used Docker-based background job processing
system, an extremely fast message queue, and other systems that all work well
together. We're focused on Open Source and infrastructure agnostic
deployments. Headquarters in Las Vegas with offices in SF, SB, and Sydney.

\- You'd be working with the latest tech stacks, mainly Docker, Kubernetes,
ELK, CoreOS, Hashicorp products, etc. \- You'd be working with some large
Fortune 1000 companies and also large Government entities \- You'd be working
with an experienced remote team

Apply directly to me at: dylan <at> iron.io (please do not contact if you are
a recruiter)

------
nickreese
BroadbandNow.com | Data Engineer | Salary Negotiable | Remote |
[https://broadbandnow.workable.com/jobs/715047](https://broadbandnow.workable.com/jobs/715047)

We help millions of users find the right ISP for their needs and we’re looking
for a data/insight engineer to help us take our data to the next level.

Do you love wrangling huge datasets, tweaking geospatial queries, and making
sense out of seeming chaos? If so, this role is perfect for you.

Work with a fully remote team of individual contributors.

Keywords: SQL Server, Geospatial, C#, JSON, Data mining, machine learning,
BigQuery.

Full details:
[https://broadbandnow.workable.com/jobs/715047](https://broadbandnow.workable.com/jobs/715047)

------
SamanthaH
Snapdocs|Several roles| San Francisco| Onsite
|[https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs](https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs)

Snapdocs is an early-stage, rapidly growing company backed by investors like
Sequoia, SV Angel, and YCombinator. We are tackling the massive mortgage
market, developing modern software for an industry that still relies on fax
machines and manila envelopes. We bring security, efficiency, and joy to a
paper-based pillar of the US economy. As we expand our product offering and
tackle a broader swath of customers, we need to grow our team with smart,
hungry, and curious people.

Roles: -Lead Product Marketing Manager -Engineering Manager -Ruby on Rails
Engineers -Product Strategist

Please apply directly on our website snapdocs.com

------
victorquinn
Spring | multiple positions | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)

Join our growing engineering team at Spring, a well-backed startup
headquartered in New York City. Just last year we raised a $65MM Series C to
continue growing our team. We are building the future of fashion shopping,
helping brands make the transition from brick and mortar to mobile and web. We
have built and are scaling a single source marketplace for a growing list of
great brands to sell their products direct to consumer and through various
syndication channels.

A few cool challenges we are tackling: building the best in breed shopping
experience on web and mobile, building out solid API integrations with our
partners so they can integrate with our massive multi-brand product catalog,
building our own custom order management system, rebuilding our in-house
inventory and pricing system, doing tons of scalability work, building out a
machine learning backed fashion recommendation engine.

Last July we moved into a beautiful new office by the Flatiron building and we
offer all the startup benefits you'd expect and were recently named one of
NYC's best places to work by Crain's
[https://vq.io/2fR8jA4](https://vq.io/2fR8jA4)

We are looking for iOS, web, and backend engineers at all levels. We are also
looking for data scientists to join our team working on our fashion
recommendation system and other gnarly data problems.

Learn more about our tech stack and working here at Spring:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/icdh7l1](http://grnh.se/icdh7l1)

Feel free to email me directly victor at shopspring.com with any questions
about our company, our roles, etc. (but please don't send me resumes, use our
application tracking system at the link above for that)

------
thong-le
People.ai | San Francisco | Engineering + Data Science + Sales + Customer
Success | Onsite | Visa OK | Full-time |
[https://people.ai](https://people.ai)

People.ai is the AI platform for data-driven enterprise companies. We're
leveraging graph-based ML and AI to deliver real-time insights to business
leaders and executives. Our team members value one another, our customers,
radical transparency, and end-to-end ownership.

Customers include Dropbox, Lyft, Okta, Gainsight, Tanium, Cogniance, MemSQL,
Mulesoft and dozens of others we can't mention here. ;)

\- Sr. Software Engineers (Python,Kafka,Spark,PostgreSQL,AWS):
[http://bit.ly/peopleai-swe](http://bit.ly/peopleai-swe)

\- Director of Information Security: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
infosec](http://bit.ly/peopleai-infosec)

\- Head of Data Science: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-ds](http://bit.ly/peopleai-
ds)

\- Enterprise Customer Success Manager: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
csm](http://bit.ly/peopleai-csm)

\- Enterprise Account Executive: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
eae](http://bit.ly/peopleai-eae)

\- Sales Enablement Leader: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
salesenablement](http://bit.ly/peopleai-salesenablement)

\- Sales Operations Leader: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
salesops](http://bit.ly/peopleai-salesops)

\- Sales Engineer: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-se](http://bit.ly/peopleai-se)

\- UX/Interaction Designer: [http://bit.ly/peopleai-
ux](http://bit.ly/peopleai-ux)

Contact: thong[at]people.ai

------
KenshoJobs
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA).

We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and
researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a
spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington,
D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
blocher
Fireman Creative | Web Developer | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/fireman-creative-llc-
ca577...](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/fireman-creative-llc-ca5773bd/web-
developer-07d999d4)

Fireman Creative is seeking a talented web developer. If you’re interested in
teaming up non-profits that make a difference as well as large national
companies to deliver winning solutions in a fun, fast-paced environment—we
want to talk. This is a full-time position.

Ideal Candidates would meet the following qualifications: Strong PHP
background Familiarity with WordPress theming and plugin development
Understanding of relational databases such as MySQL Basic server
administration Well versed in CSS, HTML, AJAX, and JavaScript SASS A love of
creative problem solving Comfortable with version control—Git preferred
Comfortable working on tight deadlines and in a team environment and going the
extra mile when a deadline looms In general, a nice person to be around who
enjoys tackling challenges and learning new skills

Bonus Skills include: Timber Framework for Wordpress Twig or Blade Roots.io
stack including Trellis, Bedrock, and Sage Genesis Framework Familiarity with
PHP frameworks like Laravel or Symphony Object oriented programming concepts
and the MVC pattern Familiarity with JavaScript frameworks like Vue.js,
Angular or React

About Fireman Creative:

Fireman Creative is an innovative design and technology agency in Pittsburgh,
PA. We are 15 years young, but have never lost the entrepreneurial and drive
feel of a startup. We work in a recently restored 19th century firehouse, a
jewel in the Point Breeze neighborhood.

We’ve built solutions (sites and apps) that focus on establishing communities
large and small: major homebuilders and developers including affordable
housing, community centers across North America, environmental groups, social
service providers, and world-leading technology innovators. No two days at
Fireman Creative are alike. If you are ready for a high-paced challenge, we
want to talk.

------
techpd
PagerDuty | San Francisco | Toronto | Remote

PagerDuty is the leading digital operations management platform for
organizations. Over 10,000 enterprises and small to mid-size organizations
globally trust PagerDuty to improve digital operations, drive revenue,
mitigate threats, protect assets, and delight customers. We were included in
the 2017 Deloitte Technology Fast 500 for the second year in a row, Inc. 500
and Forbes Cloud 100 lists as well as the 2018 Best Places to Work in the Bay
Area.

We're hiring for a number of roles:

Principal Engineer, APIs and Developer Platforms San Francisco, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dII...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dIIFEA2)

Senior Software Engineer San Francisco, Toronto, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000972s...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000972ssEAA)

Senior Software Engineer, Analytics San Francisco, Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K370000073FA...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K370000073FAHEA2)

Senior Android Engineer San Francisco, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000009GHs...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000009GHsZEAW)

Database Engineer Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93CEAQ)

Engineering Manager San Francisco, Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008ajy...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008ajy6EAA)

------
alasano
Coveo | Solution Developer - Implementation | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada |
Full-time, ONSITE

You'll implement search based applications that change the digital experience
for our customers and their customers. We warn you: it will be no simple task…
Coveo has game-changing features out-of-the-box, but you will need great
business acumen and technical skills to configure it perfectly to our
customer’s environment. We are not talking about the color of the UI here:
indexing, in the cloud, billions of documents in hundreds of different systems
and deliver search results that are relevant to the user’s situation in less
than a second brings its own particular challenges. You'll be making use of
JavaScript/TypeScript, Python, C# and ASP.NET and are comfortable working on
both Windows and Linux.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com

------
hr_thundertoken
Thunder Token Inc/Blockchain Consensus Engineer/Full Time/Sunnyvale, CA

Responsibilities: Work with the research team to design and implement the
Thunder consensus protocol. Delivering products with top notch quality in a
fast-paced environment

Required: Minimum 5+ years of experience with large-scale distributed systems
Ability to read and understand blockchain consensus related papers.
Familiarity with version control software, such as Git Highly proficient in
Object Oriented Design and Development Highly Desired: Extensive experience
with AWS or other cloud offerings a plus Strong development skills in Go
Having a background or any prior experience in Crypto Please email your CV and
job title directly to: hr@thundertoken.com for considerations

------
steejk
TrustFlight | iOS & Full Stack Developers | Onsite Warwick, UK

TrustFlight is building the next-generation of Aviation record keeping systems
and tools for Airlines, Pilots and Maintenance Organisations. Through applying
Blockchain, in-aircraft hardware and advanced Machine Learning techniques, we
are at the forefront of transforming a heavily manual and paper-based
industry.

We are looking for developers to join our engineering team and lead the
development of our platform and client applications. It's an exciting time to
join as we're scaling and growing the platform to meet the needs of our
customers.

More information can be found at
[https://trustflight.io](https://trustflight.io)

To find out more, get in touch at jobs@trustflight.io

------
mrj
Evite | Software Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite | Full-Time |
evite.com/jobs

Evite is a smallish company working with quite a lot of scale, users and
growth. It often feels like a startup atmosphere because you can have a huge
impact on the business, but we are far more stable than a startup and have a
good work-life balance.

Our back-end services are all Python and front-end is React and es6. We are
also hiring for mobile development, iOS (Swift) and Android developers
(Kotlin).

We offer all the things you'd expect, plus you'll get to work with a group of
diverse, fun people on a social project that really matters. We're
fundamentally about bringing people together, face to face. We judge ourselves
on how many real life events we can help make happen.

evite.com/jobs

------
dnautics
rstor.io | several backend positions | South Bay (SF area) | Full-time |
ONSITE

rstor is a company building globally distributed compute and storage system on
a game-changing low-latency, high-bandwidth fabric. We are primarily targeting
an enterprise market.

My team is working on a compute appliance that will streamline machine
learning workflows. Backend software stack is elixir and python. I'm primarily
looking for backend devs that can shape up a demo-quality MVP and turn it into
something that can be deployed in customer environments. Expertise in
appliance management is highly sought, (e.g. ICMP)

Ready to build an exciting new physical product? Send your résumé to isaac at
domain and get in touch with me!

------
umarniz
Sense Health (Rotterdam, Netherlands)

Having existed for several years we are changing the mental health care of the
Netherlands by providing context aware coaching. We have partnered with the
biggest mental health in institute of the Netherlands and are actively looking
at new React and React Native developers to join our team!

Skills and expertise - Normalized for keyword search, but this is not the only
thing we look for in candidates :)

React / React Native / Typescript / Javascript / CSS

Remote is okay as long as you can overlap a few hours with Dutch time.

[https://www.sense-health.com/careers-2/](https://www.sense-
health.com/careers-2/)

If you like the mission and are motivated to change the global mental health
care, ping me directly.

CTO, Sense Health

------
kboyer14
Forum One | Senior Full Stack Developer | Alexandria, VA | Washington, DC

Forum One is a full service digital agency that works with mission-driven
organizations to create the stunning designs, smart messaging, and custom
built technology tools they need to realize their goals and extend their
influence in the areas they care about most.

We are headquartered in Alexandria, VA, with additional offices in Washington,
DC; Seattle, WA; and Cologne, Germany. We work influential organizations such
as the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, the Peace Corps, and the American Red
Cross.

See Careers at [https://forumone.com/careers/senior-full-stack-
developer](https://forumone.com/careers/senior-full-stack-developer)

------
steejk
TrustFlight | iOS & Full Stack Developers | Onsite Warwick, UK

TrustFlight is building the next-generation of Aviation record keeping systems
and tools for Airlines, Pilots and Maintenance Organisations. Through applying
Blockchain, in-aircraft hardware and advanced Machine Learning techniques, we
are at the forefront of transforming a heavily manual and paper-based
industry.

We are looking for developers to join our engineering team and lead the
development of our platform and client applications. It's an exciting time to
join as we're scaling and growing the platform to meet the needs of our
customers.

More information can be found at
[https://trustflight.io](https://trustflight.io)

To apply, get in touch at jobs@trustflight.io

------
allan_s
Weenect.com | Senior | Paris, France | ONSITE

## Company's introduction:

Weeect is the leader of "familial geolocation". We create products for the
ones we love, to help them gain in freedom and serenity. Our commitment to a
high-quality solution has helped us gain the recognition from our customers as
well as our peers. By doing so Weenect is durably inscribe as one of the proud
representant of the "French Tech" accross the globe.

Our line of trackers covers all the family members: from kid to elderly, but
also cats and dogts.

Launched in 2013, our start-up is now a proud team of 15 people and count more
than 30,000 active users, 50% of whom are abroad. Weenect's objectives is to
continue to double our sells every year to become the European leader in 2020.

------
coltonv
Front-End Engineer | Mimir (YC S15) | Indianapolis, IN | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Mimir is an education technology company looking to help instructors teach
computer science at scale. Our product, Mimir Classroom, automates grading for
instructors and gives students instant feedback on their code.

We're looking for our 5th engineering to help ship features that instructors
at dozens of universities worldwide rely on to teach large classes.

Important Technologies: React, SCSS, ES6/7/8, functional programming, webpack.

Other technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL

Apply:

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/mimirhqcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/mimirhqcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADNnnmcF2Bzvy)

------
gingerjoos
Compile India | Product Engineer | Bangalore, India | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.compile.com/careers/product-
engineer/](https://www.compile.com/careers/product-engineer/)

Our goal at Compile is simple: help organizations benefit from the
intelligence that’s hidden under big data. Our customers, which include
Fortune 500 to hyper-growth startups, use our insights to power their
enterprise solutions.

We are now ramping-up our team as we tackle harder (and more unique) problems
and are looking for talented and motivated people to be part of the ride. If
this excites you, drop us a line at careers@compile.com

Note: this position is mostly aimed at someone in the 0-2 years experience
bracket

------
annienk
New Knowledge | Senior Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://newknowledge.io/careers/sr-software-
engineer/](http://newknowledge.io/careers/sr-software-engineer/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The kind of people who work with us have to be
passionate about that challenge and mission.

------
annalyze
Kloudless | [https://kloudless.com/](https://kloudless.com/)

Jobs: Software Engineer, Solutions Engineer, Sales Engineer, Head of Sales,
Sales Development Representative, Head of Marketing, Product Designer

Full-Time, Onsite | Berkeley, Taipei

We're an early-stage SaaS company building a developer tool—a unified API—to
simplify your integration woes. With our one-to-many approach, you can easily
connect your application to 50+ softwares services using just our API.

We're growing rapidly and are hiring in our offices in both Berkeley, CA and
Taipei, TW - come join us!

All listings can be found here:
[https://developers.kloudless.com/careers](https://developers.kloudless.com/careers)

------
kulor
OnCare - social care SaaS | Full stack engineer | Farringdon, London, UK |
Full-time | Onsite | £40-60k & Share options

OnCare is a software platform for social care. Our mission is to make care
easier for everyone and to remove the pain and friction from the process of
finding or delivering amazing care.

We're looking for someone with frontend (React, CSS) and backend CRUD (Django,
MySQL) or similar experience to take our product to the next level.

Process-wise, we do a form of Kanban, have a CD workflow, good unit test
coverage, code reviews for all work, ad-hoc pair programming and heavily
involve tech in the feature ideation phase.

Let's chat (james at weareoncare.com). P.s. recruiters/offshore devs, we're
not interested so don't waste your time :)

------
annienk
New Knowledge | Full Stack Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://newknowledge.io/careers/full-stack-
engineer/](http://newknowledge.io/careers/full-stack-engineer/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The kind of people who work with us have to be
passionate about that challenge and mission.

------
thejash
Sourceress | Senior Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

We pay for coaching for all employees. We want you to grow into a great
engineer (or great engineering leader).

We strongly value personal growth, and help people join organizations where
they will grow and learn. We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that
delivers great results (customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys
stopped existing"). We worth with some of the most exciting companies in tech,
focusing on diversity and finding overlooked candidates

Qualifications:

\- Are you empathetic, driven, and intellectually curious? See our values here
[1]

\- Do you understand the value of shipping quickly and of software
craftsmanship, and have the judgment to know when to apply each?

\- Do you enjoy collaborating with other developers and helping them grow?

Stack:

Python (Django, nltk), AWS PostgreSQL, Javascript (React)

About:

We raised $3.5M from OpenAI researchers and Lightspeed [2] at one of the
highest ever valuations coming out of YC. Our team has previously sold
companies, published machine learning research, and has the former Chief of
Staff at Dropbox, and previously worked at Google, Airbnb, McKinsey, etc

We have machine learning problems that are core to our product, data
infrastructure and scaling problems to tackle, and interesting product work as
well.

To Apply:

email me at josh@sourceress.com

[1] [https://www.sourceress.com/jobs](https://www.sourceress.com/jobs)

[2] [https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/sourceress-
raises-3-5m-to-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/sourceress-
raises-3-5m-to-find-candidates-that-managers-want-without-realizing-it/)

------
cassx95
OMC Inc.- Full Stack PHP Senior Developer- ONSITE OMC Inc. is looking for a
full stack PHP senior developer to join our New York City office. As a senior
developer you will be responsible for understanding the functionality of our
current web applications + rebuilding them using PHP Symfony or other moderns
frameworks. You will be in charge of making sure the web app infrastructure of
our product is up to date and working at all times. Additionally, you will be
responsible for organization and updates of codes as needed, as well as
planning updates with the development team.

Apply online at AngelList:
[https://angel.co/l/27sWhC](https://angel.co/l/27sWhC)

------
ac2u
SquareFoot | Backend Engineer | New York City | Full-time | ONSITE

SquareFoot (www.squarefoot.com) is expanding and we’re keen to add an amazing
engineer to the team who’s passionate about changing the commercial real
estate space.

We’re looking for someone who likes to take things that are complicated and
make them simple. You are a software designer who loves to take proactive
ownership of things and we’ll love you extra if you have a sense of humor.

In this role you’ll have the opportunity to work on a mix of technologies
including a Rails GraphQL Server, React frontend, Swift iOS app and Python
data processing libraries, all glued together by AWS.

To apply or if you have questions, decipher my spam resistant way of writing
my email and mail: andrew AT COMPANYWEBSITE.COM

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite | Comp depends on role |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com)

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for mobile app developers so that they can
focus on growing their user base, downloads, and revenue (and leave the
numbers to us). If you have a mobile app, think of us as being your compass.
We're hiring for all roles.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

Here are our open roles:

\- Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d623403ea9f?ref=keyvalues)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/b0bf6a4f-247b-46de-a622-7f...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/b0bf6a4f-247b-46de-a622-7ff578bd5caf?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Product Engineer, Data:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?ref=keyvalues)

\- Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Rails | MongoDB | Knockout

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
wroman
BitBridge | Remote - Austin, Chicago Offices | Full-Time |
[http://jobs.bitbridge.hk](http://jobs.bitbridge.hk)

* Blockchain Engineer * Senior Engineer * Lead Engineer - Frontend * Web Engineer - Frontend

BitBridge is the first exchange platform to provide the performance, security
and compliance required by professional traders and institutional investors.
Our system can match consistently at hundreds of thousands of orders per
second, enabling market makers to provide meaningful liquidity simultaneously
across many products.

Apply: [http://jobs.bitbridge.hk](http://jobs.bitbridge.hk)

Marketing site: [https://lxdx.co](https://lxdx.co)

------
andreaskam
Nibble Apps | Android Developer | Part-time | Remote

Our small, fully remote team is behind some of the best selling food and drink
apps in the App Store. We've been featured by Apple, Google and we've received
an Apple App of the Year award. We're hiring an Android developer to help us
build out our much loved FitMenCook Android app, as well as helping us create
new cooking experiences for Alexa and Google Home.

FitMenCook Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nibbleapps...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nibbleapps.fitmencook&hl=en)

Experience with Google Firebase preferable. You can reach me at
andreas@nibbleapps.com

------
joshfraser
Origin Protocol
([https://www.originprotocol.com](https://www.originprotocol.com)) is a
blockchain project focused on building the sharing economy without
intermediaries. We're creating protocols to allow buyers and sellers of
fractional usage assets and services (think Airbnb, Getaround, Fiverr,
Taskrabbit) to transact without paying middlemen 20-30%. We're excited by the
opportunity to promote free and transparent commerce and redistribute value to
the contributors to the network instead of just the founders and VCs. We
believe the open source protocols we're developing could ultimately replace
dozens of existing multimillion or multibillion dollar businesses.

We're experienced founders who have built and sold multiple businesses in the
past. Origin is the most ambitious idea we've tackled to date (hopefully on
the right side of crazy). We currently have a working MVP built on Ethereum
and IPFS. We're looking for all sorts of people to join our team, whether you
code in react, python or solidity. We're a distributed team, 100% open-source
and open to remote.

We're backed by well known investors like Pantera Capital, Foundation Capital,
Garry Tan, Alexis Ohanian and many more.
([https://medium.com/originprotocol/announcing-origin-
protocol...](https://medium.com/originprotocol/announcing-origin-protocols-
successful-strategic-round-36c9779a356e))

You'll get the chance to work alongside engineering legends like Yu Pan who
was part of the founding team of PayPal and the 1st engineer at YouTube.
([https://medium.com/originprotocol/welcoming-yu-pan-to-the-
or...](https://medium.com/originprotocol/welcoming-yu-pan-to-the-origin-team-
fcce3e3a2166))

Ping us at founders@originprotocol.com if you're interested, or better yet,
join our public Discord group and start engaging with our distributed
engineering team there
([http://www.originprotocol.com/discord](http://www.originprotocol.com/discord)).

------
mobilityware
MobilityWare | Software Eng,Unity,QA,Producer,Data Analyst | Irvine, CA |
Full-Time | Onsite | [https://grnh.se/igxqje1](https://grnh.se/igxqje1)

"Solitaire?! Really?" Yes – really! We have amazing people, which has earned
us both 'Best Places To Work' in the OC (’15, ’16, and ’17) and a 4.6 rating
on Glassdoor. And that’s before you consider that we have the 2nd most played
mobile game in the world. Your contributions touch millions, every single day.

Unity Software Engineer - Card Games - Work on some of the most popular mobile
card games.

Software Engineer - Game Labs - Build games from scratch for social networks
(JS,HTML5,SDKs).

We are also in need of QA, Data Analysts, Producers, and more.

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Global | Full-Time | Various Roles | Onsite | www.cloudera.com

At Cloudera, we believe data can make what is impossible today, possible
tomorrow.

Cloudera delivers the modern platform for machine learning and analytics
optimized for the cloud. Imagine having access to all your data in one
platform. The opportunities are endless.

We enable you to transform vast amounts of complex data into clear and
actionable insights to enhance your business and exceed your expectations.

The world’s leading organizations choose Cloudera to grow their businesses,
improve lives, and advance human achievement.

Join us at Cloudera and help achieve the impossible! Check out our jobs here:
[http://bit.ly/CLDRCareers](http://bit.ly/CLDRCareers)

------
annienk
New Knowledge | DevOps Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://newknowledge.io/careers/devops-
engineer/](http://newknowledge.io/careers/devops-engineer/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The kind of people who work with us have to be
passionate about that challenge and mission.

------
hr_thundertoken
Thunder Token Inc/Blockchain Consensus Engineer/Full Time/Sunnyvale, CA

Responsibilities: Work with the research team to design and implement the
Thunder consensus protocol. Delivering products with top notch quality in a
fast-paced environment

Required: Minimum 5+ years of experience with large-scale distributed systems
Ability to read and understand blockchain consensus related papers.
Familiarity with version control software, such as Git Highly proficient in
Object Oriented Design and Development

Highly Desired: Extensive experience with AWS or other cloud offerings a plus
Strong development skills in Go Having a background or any prior experience in
Crypto

Please email your CV and job title directly to hr@thundertoken.com for
considerations

------
liangzan
Propine Capital | Software/Blockchain Engineers, Singapore | Onsite, Full-time
| www.propinecapital.com

We are a fintech startup based in Singapore. We graduated from Entrepreneur
First(www.joinef.com), one of the top startup accelerators globally. We are
building infrastructure for institutions to manage their digital assets. We
are looking to hire engineers of all levels and you'll be working on a variety
of crypto currencies, writing dApps. Blockchain programming experience is not
necessary, though advantageous.

Those interested, do send in your resume to zan@propinecapital.com. It doesn't
matter which discipline you are from. You will get a take-home assignment,
followed by an in-person chat for culture fit.

------
mcheshier
MightyAI | Data Science, Front and Backend Engineeners | Seattle, Boston |
ONSITE | mty.ai/hiring

Seeking the adventurous and the bold to help us build a great company and
shape the future of AI and autonomous vehicles.

We have strong institutional backing from Madrona Venture Group, NEA, and
Foundry Group. We're building Mighty AI to last.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails on the web side, Python on the Data Science side,
postgres is the DB and everything is on AWS.

Don't feel like you need an ML background to apply - we're especially looking
for senior engineers (Rails preferred) who have broken apart a monolith and
scaled a site to millions of users.

Apply here: [https://mty.ai/hiring](https://mty.ai/hiring)

------
ncpierson
Leapfin | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA, US | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full
Time | $120k+

We are an enterprise b2b finance software startup based in SF SOMA. Because we
work with finance, we deal with lots and lots of data. We have found
product/market fit and are growing rapidly, and we are looking for a technical
leader who can help us scale.

We currently work primarily in Scala (Play / Slick) and some JavaScript
(React). We are looking for full-stack engineers able to wear many hats.

Job Posting: [https://leapfin.com/careers](https://leapfin.com/careers)

About: [https://leapfin.com/about](https://leapfin.com/about)

Let me know if you have any questions.

------
benmanbs
Conductor | Senior Software Developer and Product Manager | Full-time | New
York, N | Onsite • Product: The best-in-class content marketing platform.

• Why: Marketing is a 3 trillion dollar industry. We want to enable marketers
to put customers first, and ditch their ads.

• Traction: Just acquired by WeWork ([https://www.wsj.com/articles/wework-
wades-into-enterprise-so...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/wework-wades-into-
enterprise-so...))

• Stack: Java, React.js, Kafka, MySQL, Kubernetes, AWS

• Tech Challenges: Lots of data with strict publish guidelines. Migrating to a
microservice architecture.

• Values: People first

\- Contact -

I'm Benjamin, a Technical Team Lead at Conductor. I found Conductor 4 years
ago through a HR Hiring thread.

Email: bshai@conductor.com

------
mihaitodor
Nitro | Platform Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | Onsite, Full Time

If anyone is interested in a Scala developer role for building a cloud-based
document collaboration platform, Nitro is actively hiring in Dublin city
centre. We expect some experience with developing cloud apps / microservices
in Scala with the aim of building an analytics product which uses a bit of
Spark and a bit of Data Visualisation over a small but growing dataset. More
details here
[https://www.gonitro.com/about/jobs/1142573](https://www.gonitro.com/about/jobs/1142573)
I am a developer there, so please contact me (todormihai@gmail.com) if you are
interested.

------
annienk
New Knowledge | Data Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://newknowledge.io/careers/data-
engineer/](http://newknowledge.io/careers/data-engineer/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The kind of people who work with us have to be
passionate about that challenge and mission.

------
slaman
AppNeta | Sr. Software Engineer, Software Engineer in Test, Full-Stack
Developer, SRE, Engineering Manager, Technical Account Manager | Vancouver, BC
| Full-Time, On-Site, [https://www.appneta.com/](https://www.appneta.com/) We
help IT and Operations have peace-of-mind when it comes to their applications
and infrastructure by offering comprehensive monitoring and forensics of
network behaviours and application preformance. More info about the open
positions on the careers page:
[https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/](https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/)

jslaman@appneta.com

------
saran2win
Visa Inc | Platform Engineer | Kubernetes / OpenShift | Onsite | Austin, TX |
Full Time | Relocation - Yes | Visa - Yes

I'm looking for a platform engineer responsible for implementing containers
and cloud-native platform components supporting containers on an on-premise
Kubernetes orchestration platform. You will be part of a team that accelerates
the adoption of on-premise serverless and cloud-native technologies within
Visa Digital. Responsibilities include building tools for developer
productivity, application logging, caching, data layer, and configuration
management.

If you're passionate about solving distributed system problems at Visa's
scale, please feel to reach out to me at ssivasha@visa.com.

------
tmaly
IBKR | Compliance Technology Programmer | FULL-TIME | Greenwich, CT | ONSITE

The ideal candidate is someone who can communicate well with the business side
and take a project from conception to a finished project. We offer mentorship
from seasoned, senior developers. Our offices are a short walk from the
Greenwich Connecticut train station, which is a 45-minute ride to New York
City. The ideal candidate will have 3-5 years’ programming experience.

Full description: [https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/compl...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/compliance-technology-
programmer-%28mid-level-%29/job)

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker | Engineer #1 | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

CoinTracker is a portfolio & tax manager for cryptocurrency. We are on a
mission to make cryptocurrency more accessible.

Some Facts About CoinTracker:

    
    
      * Tracking over $200M in crypto assets across 30,000 connected exchange accounts
      * Ramen-profitable
      * Funded by YC, Initialized Capital (Coinbase’s first seed investor), Juan Benet (Filecoin), and other great angels
      * https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/10/cointracker-raises-1-5m
    

Job Description:
[https://www.cointracker.io/about#job_software_engineer](https://www.cointracker.io/about#job_software_engineer)

------
positr0n
Dallas, TX | Backend Dev, Frontend Dev, Full Stack | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://headstorm.com](http://headstorm.com)

We're a fast growing, high-powered technology firm dedicated to solving the
most ambitious technical problems. From strategy through execution, we deliver
big ideas, craft products with purpose, and create extraordinary experiences.

We are looking for highly-capable individuals that can solve technical
problems unbound to any particular technology stack. We leverage cutting-edge
technologies (clojure, react and react-native, docker, etc) and work with some
cool, high-profile clients.

Shoot me an email at recruiting@headstorm.com and come learn about our amazing
culture.

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike | Android Engineers (mid & senior)| FULL TIME | Sydney, Australia |
[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/)

Tigerspike a growing Digital Products company with 10 offices around the world
(including London, NY, Dubai & Singapore). We work across a range of
industries on consumer & enterprise apps with clients such as Emirates, New
Look, The UN & Westfield. Our mission is to 'Improve people's lives through
technology'.

Take a look at the role for more details:
[http://bit.ly/2JKLyai](http://bit.ly/2JKLyai) or drop me an email:
michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com

------
cssx
Square | Information Security & Security Engineering | San Francisco & New
York | Onsite/Visa | Full-Time | squareup.com

Square is a financial services, merchant services aggregator, and mobile
payments company. The Square Information Security team works to ensure the
security of every transaction from swipe to receipt and beyond. We embed
ourselves in other teams at Square to build world-class products for both
customers and employees. Our ultimate goal is to ensure that every single
experience with Square is simple, secure, and safe.

Positions:

Senior Software Engineer, Security (San Francisco):
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666149441](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666149441))

Senior Software Engineer, Security (New York):
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666922951](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666922951)

Software Engineer, Identity and Access Management (San Francisco):
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666376766](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666376766)

Senior Mobile Security Engineer (New York):
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999668336648](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999668336648)

Senior Embedded Security Engineer (San Francisco):
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666806316](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999666806316)

Full list of open positions in our Risk & Security department available here:
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?role=Engineering&team=Risk...](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?role=Engineering&team=Risk+%26+Security&type=Full-
time)

If you have any questions, you can email me at crypto+hn (at) squareup.com

------
Yoms
Blue Newt Software | Multiple Roles | Ann Arbor, MI (largely remote) | Remote
or Onsite | Full Time

Blue Newt is a small company that solves big problems for companies with a
global footprint. We’ve had the opportunity to work on some very interesting
Simulation, Motion Analysis and IoT problems and we have even more interesting
problems that need solving ahead of us. We’re selective in who we hire but
that’s because we are passionate about our team. Check us out; we’d love to
get to know you better!

Keywords (not all we look for, but as an idea):

Front End \- Javascript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS

Back End \- Python, Stream Processing, Serverless, AWS, PostgreSQL, Flask,
NumPy, SciKit-Learn/Tensorflow

If interested please reach out to careers@blue-newt.com

------
hanchang
CoinFi | Hong Kong and Remote | Full-Time |
[https://www.coinfi.com](https://www.coinfi.com)

CoinFi is a cryptocurrency media and software platform with 12 team members
who are primarily based in Hong Kong. Engineering and community management
team members are all remote and scattered across the world and timezones.

We’ve completed a successful ICO to raise funds and are looking to scale the
team, particularly on the product side.

Our platform is open source and the code is available at
[https://github.com/coinfi](https://github.com/coinfi) so your contributions
will be available for the entire world to see.

We’re solving very interesting challenges by providing tools that are
prevalent in the equities space but missing in the cryptocurrency space such
as aggregated newsfeeds, stock/coin screeners, portfolio management systems,
and automated trading algorithms.

We’re also tackling some super interesting data engineering / data science
problems including ingest of trade and order book data per exchange, ICO/coin
data, and Ethereum blockchain data.

Our open positions are available at:
[https://careers.coinfi.com](https://careers.coinfi.com) but in particular
we’re looking for the following:

Product Manager (Onsite) - [https://careers.coinfi.com/p/faf0dd137a1d-product-
manager](https://careers.coinfi.com/p/faf0dd137a1d-product-manager)

UX/UI Designer (Onsite) -
[https://careers.coinfi.com/p/35ccbf72a47c](https://careers.coinfi.com/p/35ccbf72a47c)

Full Stack Web Engineer (Remote) -
[https://careers.coinfi.com/p/fdc19b5dfa86](https://careers.coinfi.com/p/fdc19b5dfa86)

If you have any questions, please shoot them over to me directly at
han@coinfi.com (technical cofounder), happy to answer / talk shop!

------
chrismdp
Gower Street | REMOTE (UK-based) | Full-time | Developers/Data Scientists

Gower Street Analytics is a startup in the movie business, using Clojure to do
data science.

We mostly code in Clojure, ClojureScript and Python. We use Postgres and CSVs
in S3 for persistence, and host services with Docker, Terraform and AWS.

We’re growing the team carefully and interested in meeting developers and data
scientists at all levels of experience. We’re committed to being an equal
opportunities employer and are actively looking to increase diversity.

See more and apply at: [https://gower.st/blog/2018/working-at-gower-
st/](https://gower.st/blog/2018/working-at-gower-st/)

~~~
sergiaguilar
yes

------
canadi
Rockset | Senior Software Engineer | San Mateo, CA | Onsite | Full time

At Rockset we are building the next generation of cloud-native data
infrastructure. Our team includes founding members of RocksDB, Hadoop
Distributed File System, Facebook's search engine (Unicorn) and social graph
serving engine (TAO). We are backed by Greylock Partners and Sequoia Capital.
We are building our infrastructure on top of Kubernetes on AWS, and are using
systems like RocksDB, Kafka, Zookeeper, gRPC and Terraform. Most of our
codebase is in C++ and Java.

Open Roles: [https://rockset.com/careers](https://rockset.com/careers) (also
links to a page where you can apply)

------
zfeuers1
H1 | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Onsite | New York | Full Time

Required Skills: React.Js, Typescript, SQL, AWS, Git Bonus Skills:
Elasticsearch, D3.js

H1 was built by scientists for scientists. We empower stakeholders at
healthcare and life science companies to make smarter scientific decisions by
providing access to critical data through an intuitive interface.

Working with some of the largest and most influential global life science
organizations, H1 provides insight into thought leaders, scholarly content,
academics, and healthcare professionals with much more on the way.

More info here: [http://h1insights.com](http://h1insights.com) Send Resumes
to: zachary.feuerstein@h1insights.com

------
peerfit
Peerfit | Software Developer roles (misc) | Full-Time | US | REMOTE

Peerfit is a 100% remote business that is flipping wellness reimbursements on
their head by connecting employer wellness budgets to accountable, data-driven
fitness experiences. We are ramping up to support some large partnerships with
wellness platforms like Virgin Pulse along with courting major client
partnerships with health insurance carriers and brokers.

We're seeking pragmatic, solution-oriented engineers to help drive our
technology and product forward. Learn more about current openings here:
[https://pulse.peerfit.com/hiring/](https://pulse.peerfit.com/hiring/)

------
picsoung
Typeform | San Francisco, CA | onsite

At Typeform, we’re thinking about the future of data collection. Will it be
all about voice? AR/VR? Holograms? In any case, we’re set on doing what we’ve
always done—making it more human. How? By helping makers and creators collect
data in a conversational way.

Our awesome team is growing! We recently opened a branch in San Francisco and
we’re hiring these roles: -Developer Advocate -Business Development -Account
Advisor

Do you know anyone who’d be interested in a data collection journey? Share
this with them:
[https://www.typeform.com/careers/](https://www.typeform.com/careers/)

Feel free to contact me directly on Twitter: @picsoung

------
chintan
TrialX | [http://trialx.com](http://trialx.com) | Full Stack Engineer |
Python/Django | NYC | Onsite

TrialX powers clinical trials software platforms at some of the top academic
medical centers and pharmaceutical companies.

We’re looking for engineers who are passionate about building great software
and also help save lives (no seriously, we mean it! Read more about what we do
here [http://trialx.com/blog/](http://trialx.com/blog/) \- we recently had Dr
Carl June on one of our platform, CureTalks -
[https://www.curetalks.com/event/rsvp/Dr-Carl-June-s-CAR-T-
Ce...](https://www.curetalks.com/event/rsvp/Dr-Carl-June-s-CAR-T-Cell-Journey-
and-the-Cancer-T/289/))

We’re headquartered in NYC (right across the street from the iconic Empire
State Building) and we have offices in the Philippines and India. AND…..we can
do headstands even after an all-night hackathon! So, if you want to work with
technologies that have a real and positive impact on people’s lives, and you
also want a fun time then come join our team.

The process: a quick phone screen, technical interview, take-home exercise
then an onsite to meet with the team.

Requirements:

* Bachelor's or an advanced degree in Computer Science or related technical field.

* Strong knowledge of the Python and front-end technologies including HTML, CSS and Javascript.

Benefits/Perks:

* As a health-conscious company working in the healthcare domain, we provide free uBiome gut tests, 23andMe genomic test and fitness tracker of your choice (Fitbit, Garmin or Apple Watch).

* And of course, a competitive full-time salary, health insurance, flexible vacation policy with work from home option.

* Relocation and Visa assistance as needed.

If you’re unsure about applying or have any questions about the role or team,
please don’t hesitate to email our CTO Chintan (chintan@trialx.com) directly

------
mamazaco
SOWISO | Amsterdam | onsite

SOWISO is an edtech company from Amsterdam. We have developed a learning
environment for mathematics and science and accompanying digital higher
education math courses.

We're looking for a junior software developer to join our team!

SOWISO is a flat and informal organization. You will immediately get a lot of
responsibility and trust. Therefore, we expect you to be able to work
independently, but also to be a team player.

Would you like to join us in creating our interactive software? Are you
challenged by developing a new online learning platform? And are you ready to
join a small company? Then send us your CV with a cover letter to:
info@sowiso.com with subject 'junior software developer'.

------
TomPusher
Pusher ([https://pusher.com](https://pusher.com)) | Developer Evangelist | San
Francisco | Full time

Is this you? Do you enjoy playing with the latest technologies? Love
contributing to the developer communities at large? Want to share your
knowledge and experience? Read on.

The Role As a Developer Evangelist at Pusher, your job is to build awareness
and adoption of our APIs to developers across the globe. You will achieve this
by bringing value to the developer communities by doing 4 main activities:

Find out about it here
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/376345](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/376345)

------
TechLynz14
Headspace in Santa Monica, CA and San Francisco is growing its in-house
engineering team! Feel free to email Lyndsey (Senior Technical Recruiter) at
Lyndsey.Lustig@headspace.com for more details.

Headspace was created with one mission in mind: to improve the health and
happiness of the world. With nearly 20 million users in more than 190
countries, the Headspace app offers hundreds of guided meditations designed to
help with everything from stress and anxiety to relationships and sleep.

Open Roles/Job Board:
[https://jobs.lever.co/headspace](https://jobs.lever.co/headspace)

Senior/Lead iOS Engineer (Growth)(LA)

iOS Engineer (LA)

Software Engineer, Platform (Growth) (LA)

Data Engineer (LA)

Senior Data Analyst, Growth (LA)

------
jwoah12
BAMTECH Media | Sr. Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE

BAMTECH Media is the technology and digital media company spun out of MLB
Advanced Media, providing end-to-end video streaming solutions over web,
mobile, and connected devices. Our platform powers media experiences for
partners including MLB, NHL, ESPN+, Eurosport, WWE and more (we're building
the Disney streaming service -
[https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/8/16115254/disney-
launching-...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/8/16115254/disney-launching-
streaming-service-ending-netflix-deal)). We operate at the cutting edge of
digital media at a time when more people than ever are choosing to consume
their media over the internet.

The Content Engineering (CE) org builds the systems at BAMTECH that interface
with content providers and enable internal and external consumers for all of
our partners to access media content and metadata. From live and VOD media on
ESPN+ to team lineups and editorial articles on MLB.com to live and replay
games on NHL.tv, CE’s services and applications enable us to make content
available to anyone that needs it.

Content Engineering is looking to hire a Senior Software Engineer to lead
front-end development of a brand new media-centric Content Management System.
This CMS will allow Programming/Editorial to curate the content that appears
in our products, view/update media metadata, and manage operational tasks.

As a Software Engineer on the CMS team, you'll be part of a collaborative
group of developers who are serious about delivering quality software. You'll
also be encouraged to spend some of your time each sprint on professional
development: take an online course, experiment with a new technology, or work
on an internal side project. We welcome candidates of all backgrounds and are
actively working to foster a diverse team and organization. The interview
process consists of a 45-minute online/phone interview followed by a 4-hour
onsite interview consisting of 4-5 technical sessions with team members. If
interested, please reach out to me directly (details in profile). Only
candidates themselves, please.

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Mechanical Engineers / Operations Researchers / Food Safety
and Quality Manager | Shenzhen, China | $neg + equity available | Full-time or
REMOTE | [http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

Series A Shenzhen-based, Hong Kong registered company with two and a half
years of IP seeking:

(1) Talented Mechanical Design Engineers with fluency in Solidworks. Working
language is English, Mandarin or regional languages well regarded. Broad range
of interesting work focusing on automation and industrial products, rapid
prototyping and iteration with supporting electrical, software, logistics and
machine learning engineers. Experience with CFD (heat, fluid and airflow
modeling), electrical and food safety regulation in any market, production in
thermoform, injection molding, blow molding, extrusion well regarded. Private
office in Shenzhen (Houhai, near HK/Shenzhen Wan border crossing). Physical
presence encouraged but not a daily requirement.

(2) Operations Researchers. Opportunity to get involved creating, shepherding
and managing fast-growing greenfield operations processes using the latest
technology with supporting software and machine learning engineers. Areas
include manufacturing and real time perishable goods logistics networks as
well as network planning and spatial configuration of new sites.

(3) Food Safety and Quality Manager. Background in microbiology, chemistry,
software or operations research, national or international experience in the
food safety industry well regarded. Initial jurisdiction will be mainland
China but global knowledge will be critical as we move from domestic through
regional and global markets. Interface with manufacturing, design and
government relations teams, author and run world first automation systems for
food safety and traceability.

Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is not required. Clear
written technical communication in English is mandatory. Skills and experience
first, qualifications a distant second. We respect execution.

Email in profile, please include 'Candidate: <job title>' in subject. No
recruiters.

------
gearhart
Krzana | London, UK | Full Time | Onsite

Krzana provides tools for journalists to find and research news stories.

We care about journalism. We run an NLU pipeline that processes most of the
real-time news and social media content on the web.

We're looking for full-stack developers in both junior and mid-senior level
roles.

We have a strong in-house training culture and are building products beyond
the edge of existing tech. We are more interested in intelligence, motivation
and problem solving ability than experience. An interest in natural languages,
politics, sport or journalism will help.

Details and application:
[https://angel.co/krzana/jobs](https://angel.co/krzana/jobs)

------
NutterzUK
Capital One: including Nottingham and London (UK). ONSITE, but with
opportunities to work from home available.

Capital One are hiring Java Software Engineers, Front-end software engineers
and Quality Assurance Engineers (And probably more roles which I don't know
of). We work with AWS and have some pretty big projects on at the moment. It's
a great place to work, often winning awards for treating employees well. You
can view the available jobs and apply here
[https://rolp.co/vlOEc](https://rolp.co/vlOEc)

(Note that if you don't know exactly which job is right for you, you can apply
anyway and they will try to match you).

------
jaxgeller
Upright Labs ([https://www.uprightlabs.com](https://www.uprightlabs.com)) |
Washington, DC | Fullstack Engineer | Full-time | $90-115k + Bonus + Equity |
ONSITE

Upright Labs builds multichannel ecommerce software for retailers. We make it
really easy for businesses to list everywhere online. We are looking for our
first engineer, if you like working for a profitable and growing startup, want
to wear many hats, and solve hard tech problems, this is the place to be.

Come work with us if you like greenfield apps, latest technologies, rails +
react. We love hackers, show us your github and tell us about your side
projects.

You can reach out at jackson@uprightlabs.com

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE, POSSIBLY REMOTE | FULL-TIME

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

Clojure backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. Most of the work we do is
open source. We're looking to hire strong frontend or generalist engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
shan28harris
SmugMug | Senior Android Developer | Mountain View, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.smugmug.com/](https://www.smugmug.com/)

SmugMug is currently seeking experienced Android engineers looking to build
native apps to delight our customers and empower them to safely preserve and
share their precious memories. You’ll play a huge part on a very small team,
developing our native Android app and helping to define our native platforms
more broadly.

Click here for more info: [https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-
Openings?gh_jid=1087123](https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-Openings?gh_jid=1087123)

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre | Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning | Toronto | VISA
[http://hoffmanlab.org/join/](http://hoffmanlab.org/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning techniques
to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms transform
high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable patterns and lead
to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to train a new generation
of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology,
bioinformatics, computer science, electrical engineering, statistics, or
physics, obtained within the last five years. Submitted first-author or joint
first-author papers in genomics or machine learning research. Experience in
scientific programming in a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. First-author papers published in peer-reviewed journals,
refereed conference proceedings, or a pre-print archive. Experience
programming in Python, R, C, and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Includes extended medical insurance, dental insurance, maternity
benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional 35 weeks), child care
program (fee applies), defined-benefit pension plan, and employment insurance.
Flexible work hours.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada. We are
especially interested in candidates who are women or members of
underrepresented minorities.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit your CV (as PDF), one representative paper (as PDF), the URL of a web
page containing code you wrote (for example, on Bitbucket or GitHub) to the
address at
[https://hoffmanlab.org/join/#postdoc](https://hoffmanlab.org/join/#postdoc)

~~~
hash2016
Is Doctarate mandatory?

------
janatsentry
Sentry (sentry.io) | ONSITE in San Francisco | Sr. Software Engineers

Sentry is open-source error tracking for modern software development.
Originally born out of a passion for open source, Sentry has quickly grown
into one of the world’s most widely-used developer tools, monitoring more than
a billion exceptions per day from half a million developers at some of the
internet's most loved products (Dropbox, Uber, Airbnb, Stripe, Pinterest, Xbox
Live, and many more). Things we care about: making your life easier, open
source, diversity and inclusion, mentorship, and non-basic swag
([https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fdt9dio4bb6ozn/IMG_7066.JPG?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fdt9dio4bb6ozn/IMG_7066.JPG?dl=0)).

If you're interested in learning more about our roles (and not just trying to
get your hands on our dope leggings), we'd love to hear from you!

Check out [https://sentry.io/jobs](https://sentry.io/jobs) if any of the below
sound interesting.

Tech Stack: Python, Javascript (or similar dynamic programming languages (e.g.
Ruby, PHP), Rust, Riak, Rust, PostgreSQL, Redis, Riak, Spark, Kafka/Kinesis,
BigQuery, Redshift, SQL, Airflow

Engineering Manager
([https://sentry.io/jobs/1007880/](https://sentry.io/jobs/1007880/))

Sr. Data Engineer
([https://sentry.io/jobs/1035823/](https://sentry.io/jobs/1035823/))

Sr. Software Engineer - Product
([https://sentry.io/jobs/903169/](https://sentry.io/jobs/903169/))

Sr. Software Engineer - Infrastructure
([https://sentry.io/jobs/716050/](https://sentry.io/jobs/716050/))

Sr. Operations Engineer
([https://sentry.io/jobs/914990/](https://sentry.io/jobs/914990/))

------
RScoblionko
GoodRx | LA and SF | Full time |

GoodRx's goal is to provide Americans with convenient and affordable
prescription drugs. We offer solutions for consumers, employers, health plans
and anyone else who shares our desire to provide affordable prescriptions to
all Americans.

Sr. Back End: [https://bit.ly/2vZNwBW](https://bit.ly/2vZNwBW) (LA, SF, and
REMOTE) Sr. Front Eng: [https://bit.ly/2HHcICs](https://bit.ly/2HHcICs)
(ONSITE - LA) Sr. Security Eng:
[https://bit.ly/2JJ7UsK](https://bit.ly/2JJ7UsK) (ONSITE - LA)

------
cabana
Cabana Blockchain | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE | $80k -
$140k (USD/BTC)

Cabana Blockchain is developing blockchain-enabled IoT devices for your smart
home. Our devices will improve your life while communicating and transacting
over a private blockchain. We're a privately-owned stealth startup company
operating out of San Francisco, CA.

We're looking to hire for the following positions:

Hardware - Electrical Engineer (ONSITE)

Hardware - Firmware Engineer (ONSITE)

Hardware - Mechanical Engineer (ONSITE)

Software - Backend Developer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Software - Frontend Developer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Please visit
[https://cabanablockchain.com/careers](https://cabanablockchain.com/careers)
for details.

------
jeandenis
Plaid | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | equity + benefits | ONSITE,
Full-time, [https://plaid.com/](https://plaid.com/)

* About Me *

Hello HN! My name is Jean-Denis Greze and I'm the Head of Engineering at
Plaid. I helped grow Dropbox from 100 engineers to 600+. I joined Plaid
because I believe in their mission to empower the consumer financial
revolution and believe we are uniquely positioned to drive change in the
industry.

* About Us *

We provide a single API on top of the U.S. financial system and help companies
like Venmo, Coinbase, Lending Club, Square Cash, and Robinhood handle banking
data. Being at the epicenter of Fintech allows us to pursue everything from
the Bitcoin frenzy to the revolution happening in Home Mortgages. We are a
mature and enthusiastic workplace excited to grow from 120 (48 engineers) to
200+ employees in 2018.

* About You *

We're looking for experienced software engineers with 3+ years experience in
SRE, Backend, Product, Security, or Data Science. Our tech stack includes
Node.js, Typescript, and Go, and while we love experience with these
technologies we get excited about anyone comfortable stepping into a new
environment. We value transparency, humility, and intellectual honesty.

* Get in Touch *

You can learn more about us at
[https://plaid.com/company/](https://plaid.com/company/) and see our open
roles at You can learn more about us at
[https://plaid.com/careers](https://plaid.com/careers) . Reach out to me
directly at greze+hn@plaid.com with a sentence or two about yourself and
either your LinkedIn profile or your resumé.

Tech Buzzwords: Node.js, Python, Go/Golang, Typescript, AWS, Redshift, EC2,
ECS, S3, ElasticSearch, Spark.

Company Buzzwords: $60 million raised, Series B. Catered Lunch, Dinner.
Health+Vision+Dental+Life, Monthly team events. Wellness + Transportation
Benefits, Uber/Lyft credits. Flexible Hours/WFH. Unlimited PTO (three week
minimum).

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) |
[https://www.amplitude.com](https://www.amplitude.com) | ONSITE

We help companies build better products by providing analytics for
understanding user behavior. We believe that the future of product development
is in smart and easy-to-use analytics, not the complex data science stacks or
surface-level vanity metrics of today. We're a 150-person company (20
engineers), and we raised our Series C last summer. We've gotten incredible
traction helping customers like PayPal, IBM, Capital One, Twitter, Microsoft,
and Square Enix change the way they build products.

We have many open positions that can be found here (we're growing fast!):
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers). In
particular, we're looking to grow out the engineering team with the following
positions:

* Head of Cloud Engineering

* Head of Information Technology

* Senior Software Engineer, Applications

* Senior Software Engineer, Backend

* Senior Software Engineer, DevOps

* Senior Software Engineer, Frontend

Our tech stack consists of Java, Python, Redis, Kafka, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Docker, SaltStack on the backend and JavaScript, React, Flux,
Highcharts, d3 on the frontend. We've got a number of extremely challenging
technical problems to solve thanks to being in the analytics space, and we're
looking for talented people who are passionate about the intersection of
technology and product to help us take the next step.

We only hire the best engineers and pay very competitive salaries. Also, we
don't do whiteboard interviews! Bring your laptop, and be prepared to write
code the way you expect to on the job -- in a familiar working environment
with access to the internet.

If this sounds interesting to you, please reach out to us at
careers@amplitude.com or apply directly through
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers).

------
97-109-107
Undisclosed company name | junior-to-mid JavaScript engineer or full-stack
generalist | Warsaw | 6-8k

Looking for a junior-to-mid JavaScript engineer or full-stack generalist keen
on getting into NodeJS land. We are a small venture studio building our own
ultra-lean products. You'd be working directly with me, hand-in-hand,
designing full stack, server side, nodejs applications - architecture is our
focus point.

Key advantages - unusual projects & solutions, real influence on product
direction, small team, freedom to pick your own path, CTO-like
responsibilities in our umbrella projects, office in Przeskok 2.

Stack - node.js, vuejs, psgql, flavour-of-the-month frontend compiler

------
thebrain
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Achievers
[http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | ONSITE | Developers My
company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're looking
for people of all sorts, not just programmers. Please don't apply if you're a
jerk though, we don't hire assholes.

He are some of our current requisitions:

Android Software Engineer

Sr. Software Engineer

Sr. User Experience Designer

Visual Designer

Full details at
[https://social.icims.com/board/Achievers-2217.html?isd_sourc...](https://social.icims.com/board/Achievers-2217.html?isd_source=web&isd_pub=2494183)

------
eric_khun
Buffer | Front-End and Product Engineer | Full-time | Remote (anywhere on
earth) | $95k-145k (adjusted to your cost of living and XP).

• Looking for an engineering manager for our web product engineering team.
You’ll be supporting 6-8 engineers across 1-2 teams.

• We Value clear communication, transparency, open-mindedness, empathy and
patience are just a few of Buffer's cultural values. We are looking for a
person who understands this culture and will thrive within a team of people
passionate about self-improvement, honesty and openness.

• Apply here if you think you'd suit!
[http://journey.buffer.com](http://journey.buffer.com)

~~~
misthop
The engineering manager role is not listed as an open position. How should one
apply for it?

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy co | Software Engineers | Boston or REMOTE |
[https://www.abine.com/index.html](https://www.abine.com/index.html)

Looking for strong full-stack dev's - part time is ok to start - who are
interested in protecting consumer privacy, good at working independently, and
who are not inclined to jump from contract to contract every few months.

We’re a profitable privacy company with many years of experience with products
used by millions globally. Please briefly outline your interest, include a CV
and if possible desired compensation and ideal role to jobs at getabine
dotcom. Thanks!

------
500and4
Tray.io | London UK | ONSITE | Full-time

* Senior Front-End (React.js)

* Senior Back-End (Scala)

* Junior Javascript Engineer

* QA/Automation Engineer

* Junior Web Developer

* Systems Engineer

* Product/UX designer

* Product Manager

At Tray we've built a powerful, flexible platform that can connect an
organisation's entire cloud stack using APIs. Using our visual workflow
builder our customers create automations to drive their business processes
without writing any code. Our challenge is to build a product that is powerful
and complete while also being beautiful and easy to use.

Our customers so far include IBM, Forbes, GitHub, and Digital Ocean.

More info on our roles and links to apply are here:
[https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs)

------
imdsm
DADI | Engineering, marketing, business roles | Remote First (HQ: London, UK)
| Full Time

DADI is a global, decentralized cloud platform, focused on the provision of
web services to help you build, scale and grow your digital products. DADI's
web services are organized around a microservices architecture that provides a
series of intelligent apps for building digital products.

• Open source, decentralized web services.

• Work asynchronously.

• No 9 to 5.

• Work at your own pace.

• Minimal meetings.

• Work where you want.

See open positions here: [http://dadi.link/lK](http://dadi.link/lK)

Interested? Application form here: [http://dadi.link/me](http://dadi.link/me)

------
sebslomski
Pure Labs ([http://jobs.purelabs.io](http://jobs.purelabs.io)) | Product
Engineer | Munich, Germany | Full time

We at Pure Labs are a small team of entrepreneurs building tech products that
delight and make sense.

Our vision is to create an environment where people can be successful & most
efficient building tech products - employees first.

We work with Python & JavaScript on a modern stack (Docker, AWS, etc.).

Find out more about us at [http://jobs.purelabs.io/o/fullstack-product-
engineer-python-...](http://jobs.purelabs.io/o/fullstack-product-engineer-
python-javascript)

------
samelawrence
Dragon Army | Various Technical Roles | Atlanta, GA | Full-Time / Onsite |
[http://dragonarmy.com/](http://dragonarmy.com/)

Dragon Army is a mobile, web, and digital experience agency based in Atlanta.
We have about 40 employees and are looking to grow as we fill out our new
office space and take on new client challenges. Big needs right now are for a
client-facing software architect, but we are always hiring for Ruby, React,
iOS, and Android developers.

Apply via my ref link if desired:
[https://grnh.se/n85qu71](https://grnh.se/n85qu71)

------
bhayes121
Braze (formerly Appboy) | Senior Engineers (Back End / Front End / Mobile /
Eng Manager) | New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze ([https://www.braze.com/](https://www.braze.com/)) is a NYC based start-
up specializing in smart marketing automation. Our powerful mobile SDK and
dashboard have enabled companies like Domino’s, Citi, Hearst, Microsoft, ABC
News, Urban Outfitters, Postmates, iHeartMedia and many others solve the hard
problem of understanding and engaging users across multiple devices in a way
that is effective, personalized, and builds a long term relationship.

Check out our open positions and feel free to apply!

* Engineering Manager, Data Infrastructure: [https://grnh.se/h227d6qm1](https://grnh.se/h227d6qm1) * Senior Platform Engineer: [https://grnh.se/blvmx50c1](https://grnh.se/blvmx50c1) * Senior Front End Engineer, Dashboard: [https://grnh.se/t5k53jpw1](https://grnh.se/t5k53jpw1) * Senior Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure: [https://grnh.se/8kl7p6rc1](https://grnh.se/8kl7p6rc1) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mkylmmnp1](https://grnh.se/mkylmmnp1) * Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/2xdpts](https://grnh.se/2xdpts) * Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1](https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1) * DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/w8ljty](https://grnh.se/w8ljty)

To learn more about our engineering team, technology stack, and challenges
we're working on, please visit visit these links:
__[https://www.keyvalues.com/braze](https://www.keyvalues.com/braze)
__[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze)

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Senior Developer | New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, Denver,
San Francisco, Nationwide | ONSITE plus travel | thoughtworks.com

ThoughtWorks is hiring talented Senior Developers across the United States! We
have offices in New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, Denver, and San Francisco,
but our technologists live all across the country. This is because, as
consultants, we work almost exclusively on site at our client’s offices. Most
of our consultants travel during the week and fly home for weekends. We know
extensive travel is not for everyone, which is why we’re up front about it.

ThoughtWorks developers have contributed code to enterprise organizations,
nonprofits, and open source projects for over 25 years. They also write books,
speak at conferences, and help push software development forward—changing
companies and industries along the way. Senior Developers play work on a huge
variety of projects and play an important role in making our work a success.
You could be helping to influence the digital strategy of a retail giant,
building a new mobile application for a bank, or redesigning platforms using
event sourcing and intelligent data pipelines. You’ll use the latest Lean and
Agile thinking, solve mission-critical problems and challenge yourself
everyday.

What we're looking for:

* Ability to write high-quality, well-tested code. We don’t limit ourselves to one language; experience in any of Java, Scala, C#, Javascript, Ruby or Python is preferred

* Experience working with Agile, Lean and/or Continuous Delivery approaches such as Continuous Integration, TDD, Infrastructure as Code, etc.

* Knowledge and appreciation of cloud technology such as AWS, Docker or Kubernetes is a plus

* A passion for automation; you don’t like doing the same thing twice

* We value diversity; we support traditional and nontraditional career paths.

If you’re interested, please email me your CV at acipolar@thoughtworks.com. To
learn more or to apply directly, visit
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/careers/us/seniordev](https://www.thoughtworks.com/careers/us/seniordev)

------
aliuy
Azure Cosmos DB (Microsoft) | Engineering + Product Management + Marketing |
Seattle, WA | Onsite Only | Full-Time |
[https://www.joincosmosdb.com/](https://www.joincosmosdb.com/)

Azure Cosmos DB is a globally distributed, multi-model database-as-a-service
featuring:

• Turnkey Global Distribution - automatically replicate data to any number of
regions worldwide to achieve high availability and low-latency for global user
base at the click of a button... complete with tunable well-defined
consistency semantics.

• Multi-model - use key-value, graph, column, and document data in one
service, at global scale and without worrying about schema or index
management.

• Elastic Scale - elastically and transparently scale-out storage and
throughput to seamlessly scale from 100's of requests per second to
100,000,000's of requests per second over a petabyte of data.

• Guaranteed low latency - write-optimized, latch-free database engine that
guarantees <10ms @ P99 for single-document reads and <15ms @ P99 single-
document writes.

• Fully-Managed w/ comprehensive SLAs - complete with 99.99% Availability SLA
along with extra guarantees on throughput, latency, and consistency.

Our team is consistently amongst the fastest growing foundational services in
the Microsoft Azure platform; and has ambitious plans to go much further in
the coming years. You can find a brief recap of our 2017 accomplishments here:
[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-cosmosdb-
recap-...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-cosmosdb-recap-
of-2017/)

We are hiring across the board: software engineers, program managers (aka
product managers), and product marketing managers. We’re looking for folks
with a strong technical background balanced with great customer empathy,
excellent communication skills, and the scrappiness + tenacity to get shit
done.

For more information, get in touch with us by sending in a cover letter
(describe your interests and why cosmos db?) along with a resume at
joincosmosdb [at] microsoft [dot] com.

------
dietdrb
RetailMeNot | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full-time

RetailMeNot, Inc. is a leading digital savings destination connecting
consumers with retailers, restaurants and brands, both online and in-store.
The company enables consumers across the globe to find hundreds of thousands
of digital offers to save money while they shop or dine out.

With over 40M unique monthly visitors to our desktop site, 37M app downloads,
and 10M subscribers to our email newsletter, RetailMeNot provides access to a
wide swath of motivated shoppers.

Hiring across a variety of engineering teams and technologies.

[https://bit.ly/2FyG3cj](https://bit.ly/2FyG3cj)

------
123kittens
Innovid | DevOps TL | Tel-Aviv, Israel | ONSITE, Full-time |
[https://grnh.se/2hmgdiai2](https://grnh.se/2hmgdiai2)

We are leading AdTech company, serving 15PB of data monthly. We manage our
production system using modern Infrastructure as Code principles, supporting
the continuous development, integration and deployment of new application code
and ensuring that we’re highly available.

Working with K8S, Machine Learning and Chef.

Apply via [https://grnh.se/2hmgdiai2](https://grnh.se/2hmgdiai2) or reach me
out directy at avivd [AT] innovid [DOT] com

------
synhare
MindForge | Mobile Dev | Columbus, OH | Full-Time, ONSITE

We are MindForge, a division of the International Risk Management Institute.
We create and publish interactive training that aims to give construction
workers the mental tools they need to survive the day to day hazards they
encounter on job sites. We are creatives, game designers, directors,
producers, safety experts and developers on a mission to save lives.

We are looking for an experienced mobile developer that can drive the
development of both Android and iOS native application for our platform.
Ideally this means, you have applications published in both stores.

Drop me a note to jack.u@irmi.com

------
mleva
MongoDB -- NYC | Software Engineer, Developer Productivity | Full-Time | Base
+ RSU's

We're hiring a Software Engineer for our Developer Productivity team!

This team works on or adjacent to a large C++ system, solves problems having
to do with Distributed Systems and Databases, and also develops tools and
infrastructure in Python/JavaScript to enable other engineering teams within
MongoDB to do their job more efficiently and effectively.

Any interest? Please reach out to me directly at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com, or
apply at [https://grnh.se/h11tbkxd1](https://grnh.se/h11tbkxd1).

------
prthkms
Stride.AI ([https://stride.ai/](https://stride.ai/)) | Techstars 16, KC | NLP
Engineer | Bangalore, India | Full-time | ONSITE

Stride is building the next generation of cognitive automation for enterprises
combining NLP, machine learning and cognitive agents. We predominantly work
with banks and large financial institutions.

We are looking for talented Python developers with prior experience in NLP,
text analytics, information extraction or chat bots.

You can react out to us at jobs @ stride.ai Please email your resume, Github
profile, personal website or anything else you would like to showcase.

------
Grustaf
Skye Crypto | Copenhagen or Remote (SF, London or Scandinavia only) | Full-
time | € 100k + equity (also unpaid internships) |
[https://skyecrypto.com](https://skyecrypto.com)

Skye Crypto is about to launch its first public fund, an algorithmically
informed crypto arbitrage fund. The founders both have a quant finance
background, with one founder also being a software engineer.

We are creating an algo-trading stack using Swift and we are looking for
people with a quant trading background, ideally with strong crypto background.

Write to info@skyecrypto.com and tell us why you are the one we are looking
for!

------
erranteme
Profitap | Mid- or Senior Full-Stack Developer | Eindhoven, The Netherlands |
Onsite, Fulltime | www.profitap.com

Our hardware and software engineers develop cutting edge network monitoring
equipment and network analysis software. We are looking for an experienced
Full-Stack Developer that will support our team of engineers in creating the
best network monitoring equipment on the market. Besides your frontend and
backend programming skills, you also have an eye for usability and user
experience design. We like to see experience with:

\- NodeJS

\- AngularJS

\- TypeScript

\- HTML/CSS

We offer a great work environment on the High Tech Campus in Eindhoven. If you
are interested email recruit@profitap.com.

------
gator-io
NS8.com Frontend | Las Vegas Backend | Royal Oak, MI SE | Las Vegas

NS8.com is looking for engineers to help solve one of the worst plagues on the
internet - bots. Companies lose billions in digital advertising spend due to
bots. ECommerce companies are constantly battling against payment fraud. Our
goal is to develop the most sophisticated methods in the world to fight this
problem.

We are a 'local remote' company, meaning employees can work from home but need
to attend weekly in-person meetings.

Our stack on the frontend is React/Node. Our stack on the backend is
Node/Mongo, ML various methods Hosted on AWS

Please contact phil@ns8.com

------
cathychkdgt
Check Digit | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | Full-time | Onsite | $140-200k

Early stage, high-volume cloud-based transaction processing platform

Our tech stack includes: Fullstack Typescript, Angular, Node.js, Go,
Serverless AWS

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to take product ownership and be
comfortable making technical design decisions.

Fullstack capabilities and leading edge knowledge of infrastructure-as-code,
serverless architectures and continuous delivery. Our ideal candidate will be
passionate about the latest cloud technologies, open-source, and love working
with and developing scalable and reliable technologies.

Email: cathy.scanlon@chkdgt.com

------
fady
Moovweb powers hundreds of mobile experiences for market leaders including
United Airlines, Nordstrom, Harley Davidson, Pep Boys, Sur la Table, The
Humane Society & Z Gallerie.

Account Management:

-Director of Customer Success San Francisco, CA

Revenue:

-Sales Development Representative San Francisco, CA

-Senior Enterprise Sales Executive San Francisco, CA

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/moovwebcom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/moovwebcom)
[https://www.moovweb.com/company/careers/](https://www.moovweb.com/company/careers/)

------
finkin1
Stratosphere Digital | Full-stack developer | REMOTE, NYC preferred |
$70k-$90k DOE | 35-hour workweek, 4 weeks/year PTO

ABOUT US:

We’re a small, remote, full-stack digital agency that designs and develops
websites, web apps, mobile apps, and other custom software for clients around
the world. We understand the value of enjoying life outside of work, and think
of our business as a means to create fulfilling, balanced lives. Learn more
about us at [https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital).

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR:

We’re looking for a developer to write code on a variety of custom software
projects. You’d work solo as well as in tandem with our lead developer, and
would also work with our lead designer to implement his designs. You’d need to
be comfortable interacting with clients directly from time to time.

QUALIFICATIONS & REQUIREMENTS:

* At least 5 years of software development experience

* Proven experience leading the development of complex software applications

* Ability to interact with clients and communicate with non-technical stakeholders

* Basic comfort with technologies listed below (does not necessarily imply extensive experience - a willingness to learn and improve is what’s most important)

\- C# (.NET, WPF)

\- SQL

\- MongoDB

\- PHP (Laravel)

\- Node.js

\- JavaScript/TypeScript (Vue.js, React, Angular, ES6+)

\- CSS3/Sass

\- HTML5

\- Python (Django)

\- Ruby (Rails)

\- AJAX, WebSockets

\- Mobile apps (Java, Objective-C, Swift, React Native, Cordova)

To apply, email your resume to contact@stratosphere.digital, with DEVJOB:
[Your Name] in the subject line.

Full job info:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/19SJgt8cVoORbDt2Tasjgp1-n...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/19SJgt8cVoORbDt2Tasjgp1-nHxWaHd334O9yUDl5QCY)

------
alexrage
Centro | Digital Advertising Platform | Senior and Mid engineers, UX Designer,
Product Managers | Chicago, IL | Full-time |
[https://www.centro.net](https://www.centro.net)

We build Basis, Centro's answer to the challenging and convoluted digital
advertising landscape. Our engineering teams across North America work closely
with product managers, designers, and testers, creating well-crafted solutions
to the complex problems of our industry. Our sales team is top notch, and is
hitting their targets for rapidly growing our client roster. As an engineering
organization, we are aggressively optimizing to reach this scale, while at the
same time building industry-leading features that will land even larger
clients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, Node, React, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, AWS

Senior Software Engineer: [https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicag...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicago/Senior-Software-Engineer--Applications_R2555)

Software Engineer: [https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicag...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicago/Software-Engineer--Applications_R2556)

Associate Technical Product Manager: [https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicag...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicago/Associate-Technical-Product-Manager_R2561-1)

Senior UX Designer: [https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicag...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicago/Lead-UX-Designer_R2557)

Associate Product Manager: [https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicag...](https://centro.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Centro/job/Chicago/Associate-Product-Manager_R2560)

------
robbiemitchell
frame.ai | Multiple positions full-time| New York City | Onsite

Frame is the intelligence layer for B2B conversations. As more and more
companies turn to Slack, Intercom, Drift, and others to engage customers,
Frame turns chats into a rich, structured data stream that drives risk alerts,
analytics that support data-driven decisions, and automated workflows. Come
help us build language-driven augmentation for every company's front line
team.

Open roles: Backend Software Engineer, Senior Data Engineer, Full-stack
Engineer

To apply: [http://jobs.frame.ai/](http://jobs.frame.ai/)

------
micheldlebeau
ECS Digital | DevOps and CD Consultant | London, Edinburgh | Full-Time |
Onsite

We help customers, from small to very large companies, improve their CI/CD
pipelines, migrate to the cloud, use configuration management, go through
their digital transformation, and more, across the UK and around the world.

You can read a bit more here: [https://www.ecs-digital.co.uk/what-we-
do/devops-and-continuo...](https://www.ecs-digital.co.uk/what-we-do/devops-
and-continuous-delivery)

If that sounds like something you could see yourself doing, email me at
michel@ecs-digital.co.uk

------
jayschools

      Abl Schools | Sr. Front-end Engineer|San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE | http://ablschools.com
    
     == About Abl Schools ===============================================================

We are a 19 person mission-driven startup located in San Francisco. Abl’s
dynamic school scheduling platform makes it easy to design and manage the
daily life of your school. Our simple, cloud-based tools work alongside your
student information system and eliminate the need for spreadsheets, magnet
boards, and stacks of papers.

Our first product is a next-generation Master Scheduler that simplifies and
streamlines the entire master scheduling process. Developed in collaboration
with secondary schools from around the country, Abl’s Master Scheduler is a
smart, flexible platform that enables school leaders to quickly visualize
tradeoffs and meet the unique needs of every student and teacher.

We are seeking a Front-End Software Engineer to join our team and help build
products that support our mission. We are growing quickly and there is a lot
to do! Your contributions will have a meaningful impact on our company.

    
    
      == Qualifications ===============================================================

\- Experience with Javascript frameworks such as React, Backbone, Angular etc.

\- You should have a great feel for user experience and an eye for beautiful
designs

\- Bring a deep understanding of best practices in design, optimization,
interaction, and usability

\- Continual learning of emerging technologies/industry trends

\- Familiarity with the whole web stack, including protocols and web server
optimization techniques

Here is an article from edweek that will tell you more about our mission:
[http://edweek.org/ew/articles/2018/01/10/a-silicon-valley-
en...](http://edweek.org/ew/articles/2018/01/10/a-silicon-valley-entrepreneur-
takes-on-the.html)

    
    
      == Interested? ==================================================================
      Click this link to apply: http://grnh.se/madgwy621

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Come and join Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601562](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601562)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601561](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/601561)

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(\\*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college
grads.

------
boxbag
Xendit | Jakarta, Indonesia | VP Engineering, Data, Security, Devops | Onsite

Xendit is building a payment gateway to make payments in Indonesia painless.
We believe that by doing this, we'll enable access to cheap and fast financial
services, which will enable the next quarter billion people to become
financially successful. We're one of the fastest growing companies in SEA,
YC15, and backed by top VCs in the US, SEA, and China.

All Positions:
[https://www.techinasia.com/companies/xendit](https://www.techinasia.com/companies/xendit)

------
csindia-careers
CognitiveScale | (Senior) Software Engineer (front-end/back-end/data/machine
learning) | FULL TIME | Hyderabad, India | ONSITE | Salary + Equity |
[https://www.cognitivescale.com](https://www.cognitivescale.com)

We're a post-Series B Augmented Intelligence company headquartered in Austin,
TX and are looking for multiple talented engineers to work in our Hyderabad
office. At CognitiveScale, we work broadly in two different teams:

\- Developing our flagship product Cortex, an AI platform and marketplace
supporting the full SDLC

\- Using Cortex to develop bespoke solutions for several customers in the
healthcare, financial services and e-commerce space

In addition, we have just set up an innovation lab out of India for our
developers to pair up with academic researchers on exploratory work for
potential capabilities. There are interesting problems to be solved including
(but not limited to) deep learning and/or blockchain-backed features, meta
learning, natural language processing, computer vision and speech recognition,
ethical AI, etc.

We are looking for talented, motivated engineers who have T-shaped skills or
want to be part of a great startup success story. We're looking for expertise
in at least one programming language (Python, Java, Scala) - we don't care
which one it is though. We pick up the right languages and tools for a task,
and we're sure you can do the same. Experience with industry-grade deep
learning, big data/data-engineering and the blockchain will be highly valued.

We offer competitive compensation, a great working environment with the latest
tech tools to help you work and grow your career, and a genuinely casual work
culture where the focus is on getting sh*t done (flexible timings, work-from-
home, etc.). Your potential peers are very strong, approachable engineers,
both in India and the United States. There is also a lot of cross-pollination
between offices and great opportunities for rapid growth are available. The
company is committed to keeping employees happy with regular tech seminars,
hackathons, fun outings.

To apply (or if you have any questions), please reach out to cs-india-
careers@cognitivescale.com with your resume.

------
Shayjobox
Front End Engineer needed for a rapidly growing B2B SAAS StartUp in Downtown
Palo Alto.

Jobox is a stealth mode ai startup disrupting the on-demand economy. Backed up
by highly acclaimed Silicon Valley VCs and angels, we’re off on a mission to
change a full range of industries. We touch human life with our code and
create an impact on the individual and multi-billion dollar industries

[https://angel.co/jobox/jobs/266919-front-end-engineer-for-
hy...](https://angel.co/jobox/jobs/266919-front-end-engineer-for-hyper-
growth-b2b-startup)

------
clumio
Clumio | Engineers | Sunnyvale, CA | Onsite | Full-Time

Clumio is an early stage public cloud SaaS data platform company backed by
Sutter Hill Ventures and various high-profile angel investors in Silicon
Valley.

We’re building our founding engineering team and looking for hardworking
engineers with product builder’s mindset.

Tech Stack: Backend Golang, gRPC + protobuf, Kubernetes + Docker containers,
AWS and other public cloud services (eg. S3 family, DynamoDB, SQS, AWS Lambda,
Containers)

Open Roles: Backend, CI-CD Dev Ops, Data Path, System Test Automation

We support visas and green card processing, etc.

If you’re interested, please send your resume to careers@clumio.com.

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris, France |
ONSITE | FULL-TIME | VISA

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 2,500 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round | [https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announcing-66-million-series-b/)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 | [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
asd33313131
Leif Technologies, Inc. | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE |
[https://leif.org](https://leif.org) | Full-time

We are solving the student debt crisis with income-based finance.

Full-stack, back-end, front-end, engineering manager

We did a major deal with a YC company called Lambda School last year
([https://www.benzinga.com/pressreleases/17/10/b10216154/leif-...](https://www.benzinga.com/pressreleases/17/10/b10216154/leif-...)),
a deal that actually originated from an HN thread!

Plz email team@leif.org

[Edited: format]

------
tylfin
Cogo Labs | Engineering and analyst positions | Boston | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.cogolabs.com](https://www.cogolabs.com)

A big part of building successful companies is reaching the right audience.
Here at Cogo Labs, we try to build reliable, scalable, and customizable tool
chains that allow our businesses to find and attract users who will become
loyal customers.

We mostly use Golang + Python + Docker/Kubernetes

See the full list of jobs and details to apply here:
[https://grnh.se/dko5gxn42](https://grnh.se/dko5gxn42)

Cheers!

------
jc79
LovelyStay | [https://lovelystay.com](https://lovelystay.com) | Back End
Engineer | TypeScript/PostgreSQL | Lisbon/Portugal | Onsite

LovelyStay.com is bridging the gap between home owners and the major booking
platforms.

Our stack is NodeJS + TypeScript + PostgreSQL + React + Redux, and we're
looking for backend developers that:

1\. Prefer TypeScript to JavaScript;

2\. Prefer parameterized SQL to an ORM;

3\. Prefer PostgreSQL to MySQL and NO-SQL;

4\. Prefer functional programming to OOP...

...and would like to work in Lovely Lisbon, Portugal (no recruiters please).

We're currently a team of 8 developers, and growing.

Get in touch with us at hn@lovelystay.com.

------
dennyabraham
Kin.com | Ruby Developer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

We're an insurance startup fixing the $100B home insurance industry with
modern technology and big data techniques. We are looking for experienced Ruby
developers to join our team who are:

* Fast learners.

* Comfortable in a Startup environment. Either have worked for a startup or have other comparable experience.

* Professional developers with a minimum of 5 years of experience.

* Experienced with Rails.

* Have FinTech experience (a plus but not required)

We offer competitive salaries including health insurance and stock options and
believe in a productive work-life balance. If you're interested, contact us at
dev-jobs@kin.com

------
hr_thundertoken
Thunder Token Inc/Post-Doctoral Researcher and/or Full-Time Research
Scientist/Full Time/Sunnyvale, CA

Requirements: Ph.D. or equivalent in Computer Science, especially in the
areas/focus: Distributed Systems Blockchains Cryptography Security Systems

Responsibilities: Conduct Research in the areas below: Distributed Systems
Blockchains, Cryptography Security, and/or Systems. Opportunity to
interact/engage with Thunder Token's software engineering team, but not
required for this position.

Please email your CV and job title directly to hr@thundertoken.com for
considerations

------
particlebanana
Knock.com | Senior Backend Node.js Engineer | Full Time | REMOTE |
[https://knock.com](https://knock.com)

Knock is on a mission to make home buying and selling simple and certain.
Knock is an online home trade-in platform that uses data science to price
homes accurately, technology to sell them quickly and a dedicated team of
professionals to guide you every step of the way.

Stack is JS, Node, AWS, Go, Postgres, MySQL, Docker.

Entire engineering department is fully remote.

[https://www.knock.com/jobs](https://www.knock.com/jobs)

------
sjanaway
Bloom & Wild | Multiple Roles | London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

We’re Bloom & Wild, the UK’s most loved online florist. We're using technology
to create the UK's fastest growing flower and gifting company, with cutting
edge tech work on user level personalisation in particular. With the leading
app and website in the flower industry our customers can explore our carefully
curated range and checkout in seconds anywhere.

We’re hard-working with a relaxed culture, supportive of flexible working,
with a strong and collaborative vibe. We use the best bits of agile with a
real focus on learning, code reviews and plenty of chances to pair up and
solve problems.

We're looking to fill four different positions in our tech team

1\. Principal Developer

o A deep Ruby specialist with a significant background setting technical
direction, training and mentoring teams, and setting an example around code
craft and quality

o Good understanding of front end frameworks and preferably also DevOps

o A great opportunity to apply technical leadership across a rapidly growing
company

2\. Front–End Developer (Angular)

o Work in one of our full stack teams, and closely with our other FE
developers

o We are about to migrate our single page AngularJS application over to
Angular (6) so it's a great time to get involved in a brand new codebase

3\. Test Lead

o Our first Tester to join the team, with a mix of manual and automated
testing experience, gained in an Agile environment

o Helping define how we test at B&W and rolling out quality processes across
the organisation

4\. Senior Ruby Developer

o A strong Ruby on Rails developer who has experience in similar industries -
eCom, fast growth, operations focused business

o Strong people/mentoring skills but stronger Ruby skills

If any of these roles are of interest then full job descriptions and much more
information about us is on our careers site:
[https://www.bloomandwild.com/careers](https://www.bloomandwild.com/careers)

------
goodcharles
BMC Software | Remote USA

Senior Manager - Web Operations/Strategy This role is responsible for the
leadership of BMC's Web Operations team, ensuring timely execution of content
and other operational updates as well as owning the operational strategy and
governance for bmc.com and related web properties.

[http://jobs.bmc.com/jobs/mkt-marketing-m-/usa-usa-office-
at-...](http://jobs.bmc.com/jobs/mkt-marketing-m-/usa-usa-office-at-
home/senior-manager-web-operations-strategy/18000449?lang=en_us#/)

------
danielodio
Armory.io | Senior Software Engineers | San Mateo, Ca(close to caltrain) |
ONSITE(no remote) |

We are looking for passionate, product focused Senior Engineers that are
interested in cloud infrastructure. [ __Apply here
__]([https://jobs.lever.co/armory/f42bb3d2-0b94-450d-b1cb-5156600...](https://jobs.lever.co/armory/f42bb3d2-0b94-450d-b1cb-5156600c119a))
then send an email to recruiting@Armory.io with "Applied from Hacker News" in
the title so we can be sure to prioritize your application.

------
davidhunter
Optimal | Netherlands | Visas provided for non-EU citizens

* Reinforcement Learning engineers/scientists

* Control engineers/scientists

* Data engineers

* Operations associate/Chief of Staff

We have research backgrounds in ML, RL and control theory from the University
of Oxford, Google DeepMind, MIT, Cambridge University and others. We are
backed by deep technology VC firms who have backed companies such as SpaceX,
Palantir and Square from the very start.

Note, we are in ‘stealth mode’ and so there is limited information about us
online.

[http://optimal.ag/careers](http://optimal.ag/careers) | dave@optimal.ag

------
sbince
Decentral is part of the blockchain movement. We create the Jaxx Blockchain
Interface - a cryptocurrency wallet used today by more than 700,000 users.

We are looking for an Javascript expert for a new product launch later this
year. You will work alongside our UX designers to turn vision into code
(Angular 5). You will take pride in writing beautiful, commented TypeScript.
You know how to write tests and debug Javascript. As well, you will work with
RESTful APIs and provide input to backend programmers about requirements for
new APIs.

To apply, send your resume to careers@decentral.ca

------
seregine
Outschool ([https://outschool.com](https://outschool.com)) | Principal
software engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Outschool (YC W16) is the marketplace of small-group online classes for kids,
K-12. Our live video chat format makes awesome learning experiences available
to kids around the world. They love it!

Already, hundreds of independent teachers are offering thousands of classes in
every subject: forensic science, competitive math, storytelling, art, and many
more. We’re growing 8x year-over-year, and just raised more funds to expand
the team. We want to be every kid’s second school.

We are a product-focused team of 6 in SF, with experience in education,
marketplaces, software, and operating online services at Udemy, Amazon,
Airbnb, YC, Square, Google, and several startups. We have an exceptionally
sane work culture for our early stage: no egos, boondoggles or fake urgency.
We pay attention to our users and prioritize carefully, start simple, run
experiments, then iterate.

We're now looking for a senior software engineer. It’s an amazing time to
join! You would build a new kind of educational service from an early stage,
learn and grow with us, and significantly contribute to our success.
Everything about our product will evolve, so you'll work on a variety of
large-scope projects: in-class interactions, teacher tools, messaging,
marketplace discovery, metrics, internal process, infrastructure, and more.
You’ll contribute to every product area at every layer of the stack. We use
modern ES6+ JavaScript, React, GraphQL, Node, and Postgres.

We think that the best candidates:

* care about learning and education

* have been programming professionally and challenging themselves for at least 5 years

* prefer to focus on user experience over infrastructure complexity

* need a mature perspective on engineering tradeoffs, product decisions, and teamwork

* can be effective with minimal process at first, and adopt more structure as the team grows

* communicate clearly

* have something to teach us

If you’re interested and available, please reach out to work@outschool.com

------
jcbc-nfm
Nonfat Media | Multiple Positions | West Los Angeles | ONSITE, FULL TIME

Nonfat Media builds and maintains some of the most widely used tools in
Hollywood and the entertainment industry at large, including Actors Access,
Breakdown Express, and more. We're expanding our team to continue developing
the next generation of products and services for Actors, Talent Agents, and
Casting Directors.

* ColdFusion Developers

* Desktop Support Technicians

* Front End/UI Developers (React/Redux)

* Objective-C/Swift Developers

* SQL Database Developers

* UI/UX Designers

Please apply directly by emailing your resume to jobs[at]nonfatmedia[dot]com.
Best of luck with your job search!

------
indirectlylit
Learning Equality | Full-stack web developer | San Diego, CA |
[https://learningequality.org/](https://learningequality.org/) | ONSITE |
Full-time

# Who we are

We’re a cross-disciplinary team who believe in the transformative power of
learning. Our software is open-source, our org is not-for-profit, and our
primary users are in underserved communities such as rural schools and refugee
camps.

We’re building Kolibri [1], an offline-first application that makes high-
quality education tools and content available in low-resource contexts. We're
also building a supporting ecosystem of tools and training materials. This all
builds on previous work which now reaches millions of learners in hundreds of
countries [2].

In the past two years we’ve: received substantial funding, e.g. from
Google.org; doubled our team size with a focus on pedagogy and training; added
dozens of languages and thousands of openly-licensed resources; begun
deployments with partners around the world, including UNETE, the MFE Nalanda
project, Vodafone Foundation and UNICEF Uganda

# Who you are

You are an experienced full-stack developer who is comfortable with ORMs,
relational databases, API design, modern JS web frameworks, build tooling, and
automated testing.

You want to use your skills to have a positive impact on the world, and our
core values [3] resonate with you. You take pride in your craft and think
carefully about the needs of your users.

# Links and references

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/4t6yqj1](http://grnh.se/4t6yqj1)

[1]
[https://github.com/learningequality/kolibri](https://github.com/learningequality/kolibri)
[2] [https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/map/](https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/map/) [3]
[https://learningequality.org/about/values/](https://learningequality.org/about/values/)

Feel free to email with questions: 'devon' at our domain name

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Junior
Developer | Full Time | Onsite | Contract or Perm

Join us in creating fintech products to help businesses grow.

We're using C# and .NET Core 2.0 on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX
on the frontend.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch. You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

We can’t sponsor visas, unfortunately.

------
donalhunt
Xanadu Consultancy | Cork, Ireland | ONSITE | Full-time

Xanadu is an innovative technology company that develops best-in-class betting
software and provides operational support and services for its clients,
including Matchbook; one of the World's leading betting exchanges.

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Systems Administrator

* DevOps Engineer

* Marketing Operations Director

* C++ Engineer

* Junior Data Analytics Developer

* Chief Marketing Officer

* Commercial Analyst

* Data Protection and Privacy Officer (Part Time)

More info on our roles and links to apply are here:
[https://www.xanaduconsultancy.com/careers/](https://www.xanaduconsultancy.com/careers/)

------
hr_thundertoken
Thunder Token Inc/Post-Doctoral Researcher and/or Full-Time Research
Scientist/Full Time/Sunnyvale, CA

Requirements: Ph.D. or equivalent in Computer Science, especially in the
areas/focus: Distributed Systems Blockchains Cryptography Security Systems

Responsibilities: Conduct Research in the areas below: Distributed Systems
Blockchains, Cryptography Security, and/or Systems.

Opportunity to interact/engage with Thunder Token's software engineering team,
but not required for this position.

Please email your CV and job title directly to: hr@thundertoken.com for
considerations.

------
klynch12
IEX|NYC|Full-time|Onsite|iextrading.com

At IEX, we’re building scalable technology to achieve our mission of creating
fairer financial markets. We’re currently looking to hire for the below roles,
to help our team scale our core cloud and network infrastructure as we build
new products and services to better serve our core customers. Check out our
open roles here: [https://grnh.se/5wogdx](https://grnh.se/5wogdx)

 _Systems Engineer_ Full Stack Engineer _Data Engineer_ Software Engineer
*Test Automation Engineer

------
jamespayneuk
Cornerstone.co.uk | Back end Software Engineers | London | Full Time | Onsite
| [https://www.cornerstone.co.uk/](https://www.cornerstone.co.uk/)

We're the UK's largest grooming subscription service. With over 170k members
getting our products on a regular basis, there's a lot to do. We're looking
for a back end engineer to join the team and provide the best experience for
our members.

\- We write well tested code using Laravel.

\- In-depth database knowledge a bonus (currently using MySQL)

\- Beards allowed.

Apply by emailing engineering@cornerstone.co.uk

------
aimeerose
Development Seed | Washington D.C. | Cloud Engineer | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://developmentseed.org/careers/cloud-
engineer/](https://developmentseed.org/careers/cloud-engineer/)

Development Seed is an engineering and design shop based in Washington, DC,
Lisbon, Portugal and Ayacucho, Peru. We’re a team of twenty-six developers and
designers creating positive social impact with open tech and open knowledge
alongside organizations like the World Bank, the Washington Post, and NASA.

We are looking for an engineer to help us build powerful open tools for
managing and distributing data in the cloud. You’ll build reliable, scalable
services optimized to deliver petabytes of satellite imagery data to millions
of simultaneous users. You will be solving real problems for organizations
that address big global challenges. You will be using the best technology
available on a team of people that want you to grow and win.

You:

\- Collaborate — Working as a team makes us stronger than any individual
developer. You write clear Github tickets and communicate effectively on Slack
and in-person.

\- Learn — We constantly evolve our technology stack and techniques to deliver
the best work to our partners. You don’t need to know any particular language
or framework upfront but you need to demonstrate you’re able and excited to
learn new ways to build. You’ve also tried out enough options to know that the
hip new thing isn’t always the best solution.

\- Code — You write code focusing on both performance and maintainability. You
know when to use a quick fix and when to invest more time refactoring.

\- Care about the world and believe that we can do better — Social change is
the foundation of everything we do. You are impatient about solving the
world’s toughest challenges.

Ideal candidates have 2+ years professional experience with:

\- Node.js

\- Amazon Web Services, specifically Cloudformation, S3, Step Functions, ECS,
Lambda, Elasticsearch and DynamoDB

\- Docker

If this sounds like you, send your resume to jobs@developmentseed.org. Tell us
about yourself and what you’d love to work on at Development Seed.

------
utmachina
Stealth Cryptocurrency Consultancy | Senior Engineer Consultant | SF | Remote
can be considered. BASE $50-70k + $100K+ Bonus (annual)

We raised more than $20 million from angels to start a cryptocurrency
consultancy. You will be working with some of the pioneers of crypto to
fulfill our client's needs. We are currently looking for experienced systems
engineers (we use Rust). The projects we work on are extremely challenging,
completely green field, and potentially very rewarding. Prior crypto
experience is desired.

email chengxin.tan@protonmail.com w/ CV, Resume

------
flavor8
Frontend Engineer | ExecVision | Arlington, VA | Full-Time | Remote OK

ExecVision is building conversation analytics to help sales focused
organizations close more deals and improve their reps' efficacy.

We are looking for talented Frontend Engineers to join our product team.
Primarily this means fluency with React, and the ability & desire to create
great user interfaces. Experience with D3 would be beneficial, and of course
full stack engineers (who work with, or want to learn, Python, Kotlin and/or
Java) are welcome to apply also.

Email your resume to careers@execvision.io

------
stavrospap
TileDB, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA or REMOTE (US) |
tiledb.io

TileDB, Inc. leads the development of the open source TileDB array data
management software. The company closed a $1M seed in May 2017 led by Intel
Capital and Nexus Venture Partners
([http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171019005449/en](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171019005449/en)),
and is looking to raise a Series A round in the upcoming months.

TileDB has been featured on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749)

TileDB GitHub repo: [https://github.com/TileDB-
Inc/TileDB](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc/TileDB)

We are a small distributed team looking to aggressively adapt TileDB to better
take advantage of distributed storage and compute backends in the hybrid
local-and-cloud domain.

We are primarily looking for someone to build access control / security into
our product, however anyone who has the experience in the following areas is
welcome to apply:

    
    
      - S3 object storage / AWS Batch / AWS Lambda
      - Azure blob storage / Azure Functions
      - Google cloud storage / Google Cloud Functions
      - Spark / Arrow integration
      - Scalable REST server / service and API
      - SaaS services around access control and encryption
    

Additionally, experience in any of the following would be a plus: Scientific
data storage / analysis, Modern C++ (C++11 and later), Parallel and/or
distributed programming, Compute or I/O performance optimization, Scalable
object storage, Java / Spark ecosystem, Encryption / secure systems.

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA. To cope efficiently with the
different time zones and hiring processes, priority will be given to
candidates that are located in the US, and are US citizens or permanent
residents.

Apply at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com)

Contact us at careers@tiledb.io with questions.

------
nycdatasci
Hedge fund | Market Data + Software Engineer | Greenwich, CT | Full-time,
ONSITE

We're a large (~$20-30B) long/short equity hedge fund, primarily driven by
deep fundamental analysis. We're looking for a market data developer and a C#
software engineer to join our development team in Greenwich, CT. We make
extensive use of non-artificial intelligence in our daily work and we prefer
candidates that are familiar with that domain.

Write to me if you're interested in hearing more. Decode using Vigenere w/
code=HACKERNEWS: hnfi.lfzej@ytakv.gfz

------
yvoschaap2
Build.amsterdam | Growth Hacker | Amsterdam, NL | Onsite |
[https://build.amsterdam](https://build.amsterdam)

Side-projects-as-a-Business.

We're building several projects, and looking for a key team member to be
responsible for (early) growth. A hacker mentality, previous experience to
show off, passion for the web, fun & social person.

More details:
[https://build.amsterdam/role/growth/](https://build.amsterdam/role/growth/)
Contact: yvo@build.amsterdam

------
khaledh
Shopify | Senior Data Scientist | Waterloo | Full-time, Onsite

We are looking for a Senior Data Scientist for the Shopify Plus team. Working
closely with the team, you will help us drive optimization in this area
through the development of machine learning models that are scaled across our
enterprise merchants.

Skills we're looking for: ML, Python, SQL, Spark

[https://jobs.lever.co/shopify/988ca20e-4d6f-4131-a15a-0e8d53...](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify/988ca20e-4d6f-4131-a15a-0e8d53136723?lever-
via=uQou3BhiDi)

------
rtgalloway
FFunction | Montreal | Intermediate-Senior Front-end Dev | ONSITE |
[https://ffctn.com/en/index](https://ffctn.com/en/index)

We’re looking for a talented mid- to senior-level developer to join our team
ASAP. You’ll be working on interactive data visualizations and data-driven
applications for high profile international clients like World Bank, UNESCO
Institute for Statistics, HP and the Canadian Cancer Society.

For more information about FFunction or the position, please email
rebecca@ffctn.com.

------
gassouth
Gas South | Atlanta, GA | full time onsite

Positions: Network Security Engineer, Digital Experience (UX) Manager

We are a natural gas marketer serving 300,000 residential, business, and
governmental customers in the southeast. We made the Atlanta Journal-
Constitution's 2018 Top Workplaces and have incredible workplace and benefits.

Please reach out if you have any questions or learn more here:
[https://www.gas-south.com/common/employment.aspx](https://www.gas-
south.com/common/employment.aspx)

E-mail trip.briscoe @ gassouth.com

------
mceoin
Hipcamp | Product Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE, Full-Time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e3ccbe7)

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Postgres, Redis, ElasticSearch, Javascript,
Backbone, React

Hipcamp is everywhere you want to camp: tent camping, treehouses, cabins,
yurts, primitive backcountry sites, car camping, airstreams, tiny houses, RV
camping, glamping tents and more.

Our mission is to get more people outside.

------
GlobalSignGreg
GlobalSign | Software Engineer | Portsmouth, NH / Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-
Time

GlobalSign is a Certificate Authority and identity services company providing
cloud-based, highly scalable PKI solutions for enterprises needing to conduct
safe commerce, communications, content delivery and community interactions.

Multiple positions open globally, most on-site and some remote:
[https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/](https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/)

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- Robustness. The goal here is to produce a set of signals around any given
academic paper that indicate how robust the paper’s claims and findings are.

It has emerged over the last few years that 65-90% of the academic literature
is not reproducible. What this means is that if you try to reproduce the
experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of the time you will not get the same
findings. This is known as "the reproducibility crisis”. Peer review is not a
robustness filter; we need a separate filter to indicate robustness.

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 19
million pdfs to Academia.edu. About 30 million people come to Academia each
month to access and share papers.

With regard to robustness, we think the way to build a robustness layer on top
of papers is a) to mine the existing graph of citations for commentary and (b)
crowd-source commentary/peer review from the academic community.

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (b), and a citation graph infrastructure that is the basis of our approach
to (a). We believe that addressing robustness is a challenge and an
opportunity. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us.

We have raised $33 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and
True Ventures. The company is profitable off a premium subscription model.
Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is really
important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact on the
world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San
Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring).

If you are interested to learn more, please email the CEO, Richard Price, at
richard [at] academia.edu

------
oaosman84
Quora | Software Engineers, Engineering Managers, Recruiters | Mountain View,
CA | Onsite

Your favorite knowledge-sharing website is hiring Software Engineers, Eng
Managers, and Recruiters (to help us hire more engineers and managers).

Last year, we grew past 100 engineers, 200M unique users / month, and launched
8 languages. Monetization is also going really well. We have plenty of product
and technical challenges, and a really awesome technical team.

[https://www.quora.com/careers](https://www.quora.com/careers)

------
jcgarciaram
Flourish Software | Backend Software Engineer | Atlanta, GA | Onsite | Full
time

Looking for an awesome backend job in a flourishing (pun intended) industry?

We are bringing best practices from the Supply Chain world into the cannabis
industry.

Almost our entire backend is built in Go and we are looking for Gophers that
can help us break up our backend into microservices and take our product to
the next level.

Apply: [https://www.flourishsoftware.com/careers-backend-
developer](https://www.flourishsoftware.com/careers-backend-developer)

------
kobigurk
QED-it | Software Engineer - Protocol | Tel Aviv | ONSITE

QED-it, a funded Tel-Aviv based startup, is looking for experienced software
engineers to join its core team. We are tackling the hardest and most
interesting problems in the Blockchain space - solving the consensus/privacy
paradox, using zero-knowledge-proofs. ZKP is a new technology, that up until
recently was solely explored in academia.

We are funded by smart money from top tier angels, and have assembled a team
of experts in cryptography, computer science, security and distributed
systems. We’re at the heart of the private Blockchain industry. The founders
built and sold successful businesses in the space, and are focusing on privacy
as the key to Blockchain deployment, impacting industries from banking to
aerospace.

QED-it is building a unique product combining cutting-edge technology, design
and implementation of cryptographic protocols and user/developer-facing APIs.
We’re looking to expand our team with more great individuals!

=As a Software Engineer working on Protocol, you will:=

* Apply zkSNARKs and design protocols in a variety of use-cases * Collaborate with research scientists to implement cutting-edge cryptography efficiently * Develop tools to make cryptographic constructions deployable in a multitude of environments

=About you=

* You have a few years of work experience in software engineering roles, preferably with some experience in using experimental technologies, cutting-edge environments, languages and algorithms * Have a strong sense of long-term/delivery trade-off * Looking to be a part of a product bridging multiple levels of complexity in its first stages * Having an academic background in advanced mathematics or equivalent knowledge is an advantage * Good communication skills and able to quickly adapt to new challenges when needed * Without using Google, you know what Q.E.D. means, possibly even 2 different meanings

=What you get=

* Competitive full-time compensation * A driver seat at an expanding, global technology company in an exciting, emerging industry * Great office location in Tel Aviv * Sharp, motivated peers who can’t wait to meet you :)

=Join QED-it!=

* Send an email to jobs@qed-it.com

------
psu_
RD 14 | Paris, France | Full Time | ONSITE | €40-60k About RD 14

We are a newly founded company supported by a global corporate leader in
transportation networks, our ambition is to become the future of BI for
transportation networks, by using AI, Data Science and powerful data
visualisations. Our solution is in use in major global cities. We are
expanding.

Jobs: \- Back End Software Engineer \- Lead Data Scientist \- Lead Front End
Developer

Jobs at: [https://angel.co/rd-14/jobs](https://angel.co/rd-14/jobs)

------
mike_heffner
SolarWinds Cloud | Sr Data Engineer | SF / US-REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://solarwinds.jobs/jobs/?q=cloud](https://solarwinds.jobs/jobs/?q=cloud)

We're looking for a full-time software engineer to take a key role in building
the large-scale distributed systems that power Solarwinds Cloud products:
Papertrail (Real Time Logging), AppOptics (Server, Infrastructure, Application
Performance Monitoring and Distributed Tracing), Pingdom (DEM) and Loggly
(Structured Log Analysis).

We’re a small team so everyone has the opportunity to have a big impact. We’ve
built our platform out largely on Java8 Dropwizard services, a handful of
Golang services and some C++ where performance is critical. We leverage Kafka
as our main service bus, Cassandra for long term storage, our in-house stream
processing framework for online analytics, ClickHouse for large scale log
storage, and we rely on Zookeeper as a core part of intra/inter-service
coordination. Our data pipeline pushes millions of messages a second and tens
of terabytes of logs per day.

All team members, whether in San Francisco, one of many offices, or remote,
commit code to Github, communicate over Slack and Hangouts, push code to
production via our ChatOps bot, and run all production applications on AWS. We
also use an array of best-breed SaaS applications to get code to production
quickly and reliably. We are a team that is committed to a healthy work/life
balance.

At SolarWinds Cloud you get all the benefits of a small startup, with the
backing of a big company so there is no worry about the next round of funding.
SolarWinds offers competitive bonus and matching 401k programs that create an
attractive total compensation package.

This is an example of some of the technology we build and work with on a
regular basis: [http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-
distribute...](http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-distributed-
stream-processing-with-superchief/).

Learn more at:
[https://solarwinds.jobs/jobs/?q=cloud](https://solarwinds.jobs/jobs/?q=cloud)
or contact me directly at mike-at-solarwinds.cloud (no recruiters).

------
ivahuc
Operam: Data Science Product Manager | Python, ML, AWS, Google Cloud | Los
Angeles (USA) | Only for people authorized to work in US | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

Operam: Full-stack Engineer | JavaScript, Node.js, React | Prague
(Czechia)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work in EU
| more info: [https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

------
mknoke
xbird | Principal Engineer, Machine Learning | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA,
FULL-TIME | [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

We are a medical AI company.

Every minute, 8 people die from a preventable disease. We use the latest know-
how in data science and machine learning to save lives. Our technology
captures data streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables,
and analyzes these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are hiring a Principal Engineer, Machine Learning to help us build the
intelligence behind our systems. You will play a leading role in every part of
our machine learning lifecycle: from the initial research to the production-
level implementation, from discussing long-term goals to making post-release
micro-improvements. You take full ownership of core projects of our company.
You also coach and lead other machine learning engineers at xbird.

We are looking for someone that has experience in both backend engineering
(Python) and machine learning. The combination is key to us, because you will
have to deploy your knowledge outside of the lab. This includes building a
reliable, scalable, and secure data processing infrastructure.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<markus@xbird.io>).

------
mooreds
Culture Foundry | Remote | Junior Software Developer and Intern | Full time

We're looking to hire a junior developer and a summer intern. We are a
distributed team with offices in Seattle, Boulder, Portland and Austin. We
work in a variety of technologies (php, go, ruby on rails) to build websites
and applications for our clients.

More information plus application here:
[https://www.culturefoundry.com/capabilities/careers](https://www.culturefoundry.com/capabilities/careers)

~~~
unmonk
Your website appears to be down.

~~~
mooreds
Ack! It's up for me at present. Sorry about that! Must have been the hordes of
developers visiting the page to learn about the opportunity :)

------
bitfarmproject
MNETY | DEV/OPS | PART-TIME | Eastern Europe / Remote | Competitive Payment

Mnety is a Swiss Fintech company which was just incorporated that serves major
banks in Europe with a unique derivatives trading platform software in the
investment banking space.

SKILLSET WE ARE SEARCHING FOR:

\- Excellent communication and interpersonal skills

\- University degree in software development

\- Proven work experience

\- Self-driving work spirit

DEV/OPS

\- Client interaction; Installation assistance for clients

\- Server administration (Docker technology)

\- Installation documentation

\- User permissions of development tools and platform

We are looking forward to receiving your application under hiring@mnety.com

------
bimbach
Analytics Architect at Turner Broadcasting
[http://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/analytics-architect-
ad...](http://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/analytics-architect-
advisor/1174/7587928)

ONSITE Atlanta, Georgia

Interesting fusion role blending data, software, and analytics engineering
working closely with the business to help Turner forecast, optimize, and
monetize television and digital audiences.

Must love technology, learning new skills, and solution-oriented mindset.

------
i314159
Kentik | JS and/or Go Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE,
REMOTE

Kentik is a company collecting network telemetry and making it useful. We run
a custom database, anomaly detection engine and visualization system. Work as
a true full stack engineer, from the local storage filesystem all the way up
to browser clients. Handle trillions of data points per day.

Hiring for JS, Rust and Go devs, remote or in SF.

[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/)

------
pavelevst
Midtrans | Jakarta or Bali, Indonesia | Onsite, Full-Time, Visa | Senior
Software Engineer

Midtrans is a leading payment gateway in Indonesia. Domestic e-commerce market
growing rapidly over last several years, and we are confidently catching this
wave, making hard things easy and watering online shops to grow. Also making
our competitors to copy our products. With a constant growth we are constantly
looking for engineers

[https://midtrans.com/careers](https://midtrans.com/careers)

------
shad0wfax
doc.ai | Mobile engineer, Senior engineer | Palo Alto | Full Time |
[https://doc.ai](https://doc.ai)

We are building a platform to build predictive models on top of health data.
In order to do this, we are building the full ecosystem - mobile/web app for
patient engagement, incentivization mechanisms via crypto, importers to bring
medical data digitally, developer ecosystem to allow open source contributions
to add new importers, data anonymizations for secure sharing, and finally a
machine learning platform for data scientists to build models on consumer
opted in data (like Kaggle but focused on health).

We are looking for mobile engineers (with a focus on react native) and senior
software engineers (nodejs/python/distributed systems) to help drive our
vision.

You can learn more about our current openings here:
[https://doc.ai/about#careers](https://doc.ai/about#careers) |
[https://angel.co/doc-ai/jobs/360166-mobile-engineer](https://angel.co/doc-
ai/jobs/360166-mobile-engineer) | [https://angel.co/doc-ai/jobs/360167-senior-
engineer](https://angel.co/doc-ai/jobs/360167-senior-engineer)

You can also reach out to me at akshay 'at' doc.ai.

------
evanlerman
Greenwich, CT and we do sponsor. ONSITE Our Firm is one of the best online
Brokerage Firms in the world. We were currently ranked #1 as best online
Brokerage Firm by Barron's!! We are currently looking to hire C++ developers
if interested please apply directly to the link provided.

[https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1618/softw...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1618/software-engineer---c%2b%2b/job)

------
agconway
Alluvium | Multiple positions full-time| New York City | Onsite

Alluvium puts machine learning to work to help industrial customers achieve
operational stability and perfect their production. We have developed a
computing platform that is designed to turn massive streams of complex machine
and operator data into simple, real-time insights.

Open roles: Data Scientist, Backend Engineer, DevOps Engineer

To apply: [https://alluvium.io/careers/](https://alluvium.io/careers/)

------
danielbeckley
pod-point.com (EV charging) | Full stack PHP/JS devlopers / Salesforce
developers | FULL-TIME | London, shoreditch | ONSITE | £30k - £60k (GBP)

The electric vehicle market is exploding - All these cars are going to need
charging, so there is a massive opportunity to sell our awesome charging
solutions.

Our Tech - As a developer at Pod Point, you will be working with the latest
technology. Our current stack is PHP 7+, Laravel 5.4+, ES6, ReactJS, React
Native, most of the AWS resources and HTML5/CSS3/SASS.

Our software culture promotes code quality, following industry best practice
coding standards and test coverage of our code.

Benefits -Unlimited tea and coffee -Free snacks and drinks -Team breakfast on
Wednesdays -Quarterly company social events -Fully stocked beer fridges -25
days holiday -Pension scheme -Bike to work scheme -An EV fleet for you to use
(and EV charge points installed at the office) -Discounted gym membership -An
extensive library (that we’ll pay you to read books from) -Flexible working
hours -Top Spec equipment (laptop, EVs, Systems)

Apply via [https://pod-point.workable.com/](https://pod-point.workable.com/)
Or send a CV direct to me: dan.beckley@pod-point.com

We always make room for talented people that fit in with our company culture
and have a passion for tech or our industry.

Learn more about us here -
[https://youtu.be/J6KUYzv031M](https://youtu.be/J6KUYzv031M)

------
derwiki
Lyft | San Francisco, Seattle, NYC | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

It matters how you get there! Hiring senior positions across the board: iOS,
Android, backend Python, Go, frontend React, data science. At this time
focusing on candidates with >4 years professional experience (this is a hard
requirement: if you have <4 years professional experience, recruiting will
automatically reject you). Sorry, summer intern spots are already taken! Hit
me up if you have any questions. Resumes to aderewecki@lyft.com.

------
applehire
Apple | Cupertino, CA | Data Engineer |Full time | Onsite

Apple's FEAR team is looking for QA Engineer roles.

Requirments

\- Experience developing automation tools and scripting languages such as
Perl, Python, Java, and Bash.

\- Experience using automated testing tools like Junit, TestNG, Cucumber,
Watir, Appium, JMeter, or SoapUI

\- Functional Programming Languages such as Racket and Scala. (Bonus)

\- Understanding of Machine Learning concepts. (Bonus)

Disclaimers

\- You must be authorized to work in US. We are not sponsoring new work visa
at this time.

if interested send your resume to mansur.ashraf@apple.com with [HN] in email
subject

------
webdood90
GutCheck | Senior Engineer, Team Lead | Denver, CO | ONSITE

We build software for our in-house researchers to conduct market research
studies for all different types of brands.

The engineering team is around a dozen people. It's a really fun team that has
interesting problems to work on. We're small enough still that you can make a
big impact on the business.

We're using Java/Angular now, but moving towards React.

[https://grnh.se/6k8ykl4l1](https://grnh.se/6k8ykl4l1)

------
jasonwilk
Dave.com is hiring in Los Angeles! We were the fastest growing fin tech
company in April. We are reinventing banking, starting with fixing overdraft
fees.

We’re hiring senior full stack engineers.

------
timbo-slice
ZURB is hiring! Designers and Developers! Check out the posting here:
[https://zurb.com/talent](https://zurb.com/talent)

------
bitfarmproject
BITFARM | FRONT-END SENIOR DEVELOPER | Eastern Europe / Remote | Competitive
Payment

Bitfarm is in process of being incorporated in Switzerland. As a Swiss Fintech
company we will be serving major banks in Europe with a unique derivatives
trading platform software in the investment banking space.

SKILLSET WE ARE SEARCHING FOR:

\- Excellent communication and interpersonal skills

\- University degree in software development

\- Proven work experience

\- Self-driving work spirit

FRONT-END CORE DEVELOPER (SENIOR)

\- AngularJS [required]

\- REST-Service [required]

\- HTML5 [required]

\- CSS [optional]

\- Build-Processes [optional]

\- i18 [optional]

We are looking forward to receiving your application under hiring@bitfarm.tech

------
gnarco
The Gnar Company | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.thegnar.co](https://www.thegnar.co)

We build foundational digital products. We are seeking experienced software
engineers familiar with Rails & React.

Contact: hi@thegnar.co

Posting: [https://angel.co/the-gnar-company/jobs/142475-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/the-gnar-company/jobs/142475-software-engineer)

------
grahammorehead
Help us build the AI Doctor of the future.

ONSITE Full Time in Palo Alto, CA

We are looking for Machine Learning stars and full stack engineers, and
anything in between.

\- Skills (if you are strong in any of these, please reach out): \- PyTorch \-
TensorFlow (low-level, not just Keras) \- Elastic Docker deployments \- Java
\- React Native \- Graph Theory \- Medical data / EMR

We have a novel approach and a novel dataset. If this sparks an interest for
you, reach out immediately: Graham Morehead (graham.morehead@gmail.com)

------
lingz
Software Engineer / Data Scientist | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://www.aiden.ai/](https://www.aiden.ai/)

Help us define the future of work with our AI powered Data Analyst. Aiden
queries data and performs data science via natural language requests and
proactive monitoring just like a real coworker. We're a small and young
company that's growing both our product and our team quickly. Typescript +
Python.

Reach out at ling@aiden.ai

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Various roles | London | ONSITE | Full time| Right to work in UK
| [https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/) Who we are: We’re an ambitious
team with big plans. Our goal is to be one of the defining tech companies of
our generation by using technology to rebuild the process of selling a house
from the ground up in the UK. To us it seems crazy that people’s biggest asset
is also the least liquid. Our vision is to allow every UK home-owner to get a
fair offer on their house in minutes. We have previously founded GoCardless
and Songkick and are already on a faster growth trajectory than both and
backed by Europe’s leading VCs and entrepreneurs. Having done it before we
know what it takes to be successful. We’re looking for exceptional people,
excited by the prospect of building something that matters.

We’re looking for: * Head of Product -
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/422781)

* Software Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1](https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1)

* Snr Software Developer -[https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD](https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD)

* Front-end Developer - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370)

* Snr Data Scientist - [https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/586258)

* Platform Engineer - [https://nested.workable.com/j/F69BC7758A](https://nested.workable.com/j/F69BC7758A)

The stats: * Eng team = 22 * Total company size = 73 (April 2018) * Check out
our team here [https://nested.com/team](https://nested.com/team) * £8m Series
A raised Mar 2017 * £36m Series B raised Oct 2017

We pay competitively and don’t leave money on the table. We’ve also got some
great benefits (read more about these on the by clicking any of the job links
above)

------
kauffj
LBRY | Lead App Engineer, Blockchain Engineer, API Engineer, more | REMOTE and
ONSITE (Manchester, NH)

LBRY is a blockchain-based protocol facilitating the discovery, distribution,
and purchase of digital content.

This is a fancy way of saying we've made YouTube possible without Google
and/or are fixing BitTorrent.

We hire people who are smart, independent, and care about free speech and a
free internet.

More here: [https://lbry.io/join-us](https://lbry.io/join-us)

------
BrainScraps
True Link Financial | Senior Software Engineer | Remote (US only) | Full-time
|
[https://www.truelinkfinancial.com/careers](https://www.truelinkfinancial.com/careers)

We want you to be a happy human, writing Rails code, and helping us build a
great, inclusive culture.

We build financial tools that help people get more safety out of a thinning
social safety net. We are proud to be doing that work because it matters a lot
to a lot of people.

------
timmyb
Wanderu | Back-End Engineer | Onsite/Remote | Boston, MA Stack: NodeJS,
Python, Go

We are looking for someone who either has experience with (or is excited to
build) high performance systems for our high traffic website. Wanderu has been
disrupting the travel industry for the past 4+ years and we are still growing!

Apply here: [https://www.wanderu.com/jobs](https://www.wanderu.com/jobs) and
reference that you found us on Hacker News!

------
carbonjon
Carbon Robotics [http://www.carbon.ai/](http://www.carbon.ai/)

Carbon Robotics makes advanced robotics dramatically more accessible to help
solve some of society's most intractable problems.

\- Robotics Software Engineer \- Software Application Engineer \- Computer
Vision Engineer \- Controls Engineer

We are also hiring in Mexico!

See more at
[https://jobs.lever.co/carbonrobotics](https://jobs.lever.co/carbonrobotics)

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Mannheim, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bitexpert.de](https://www.bitexpert.de)

Our key to success is an experienced team who believes that the attribute
„Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line of code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert](https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert)

Our open positions:

* Magento Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* PHP Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyv...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* Frontend / Javascript Software Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/softwareentwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, Java HTML5 / CSS3, Angular, ExtJS, PostgreSQL, Docker

------
CoinFalcon
Coinfalcon.com | Cryptocurrecy Marketer | Remote | Full-time

Come help us out the future of currency in the pockets of the world. Now
supporting euro, we are one step closer on our journey to give everyone the
ability to invest, trade and explore cryptocurrencies.

We are looking for a marketer with heavy experience in marketing for the
cryptocurrency/blockchain space. You’ll need to be passionate about building a
community and thrive in analyzing data.

==Apply==

You must have crypto experience. careers@coinfalcon.com

------
jameshumphreys
what3words | Tech roles | London | Full-time

At what3words, we believe it should be as easy as possible to describe
locations. We've divided the world into 57 trillion 3m x 3m squares, and named
each uniquely using 3 words. Our office is at ///index.home.raft. We're
working with postal companies around the world, and we recently integrated
into Mercedes cars ("Mercedes, take me to what3words index.home.raft").

Our tech stack is modern, and a playground of different technologies: C++,
AWS, Java, Javascript, React, packer, Kubernetes, ElasticSearch, Tableau,
Python, PHP. Our C++ core is highly optimised, and compresses our multi-
Terabyte DB to around 20Mb to work offline on mobile. We're working on
what3words voice search and OCR (show your phone the three words) algorithms.

If you want to work in a fast growing, ambitious tech company in London, we
have the following permanent roles open:

* DevOps Engineer: AWS, ElasticSearch, Kubernetes

* Interactive Web Developer: ES6, React, Google Maps API

* Software Engineer: Java, Git, REST, AWS, Linux

* C/C++ Software Engineer: C, C++, Linux, Networking, Algorithms

* Android mobile developer

* iOS mobile developer

See [https://what3words.com/jobs](https://what3words.com/jobs) To find out
more, or apply, email james -at- what3words -dot- com

------
zinxq
Lending Tree, Inc. | Software/QA/DevOps Engineer | Burlingame,CA & Charlotte,
NC | ONSITE

[https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com) Email us at:
jobs@lendingtree.com

Our Tech Stack: C#, Java, .NET core, Docker, Linux, Javascript, Mongo, SQL
Server, Kafka, Spark

Who we are: LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools,
advice, products and services for critical transactions and financial
decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Dev-ops Engineers: We are in the midst of migrating our primary infrastructure
to Kubernetes, .NET core, docker, linux, windows, mongo, kafka, and other
cutting edge technologies. We're looking for serious dev-ops engineers to join
our team.

Back-end Engineers: You're a crack-shot in your back-end language of choice.
Our system matches users with hundreds of possible opportunities in real-time.
Needless to say, we're looking for people who care about performance. A lot.
Our back-end systems are written in C#, Java, Redis, Mongo, and SQLServer. You
might know C# or Java or you might not, but either way you're willing to
learn. If you're a Senior Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a
few years. You've scaled to thousands or maybe millions of users. If you're a
Junior engineer, you love to code and you're good at it. You're smart, you're
passionate, and most of all you can't wait to get started. (New grads please
apply!)

QA Engineers: We're writing software - and fast. We running hundreds of tests
on every check-in and we need more. TestNG, Selenium, and testing intuition
guides our tests. If you love making sure things are working right - email us
!

Front-end Engineers: You know Javascript. You know the ins, the outs and how
to make it blazing fast. You care about performance because you know your
users are waiting for every line of your code. You've used some popular
frameworks, maybe angular or react - but you know one or more cold.

Where we are:

Burlingame, CA: Just south of San Francisco right on Burlingame Ave.

Charlotte, NC: If you're looking for a 30% cheaper cost of living than San
Francisco with a fantastic quality of life, this is it.

~~~
SheinhardtWigCo
A word of warning: if you have an ethical problem with spam phone calls then
you should think twice about applying to work for Lending Tree. They do not
honor requests to stop calling prospective customers. After giving them my
phone number a few years ago, I continue to receive calls to this day, despite
requesting each time that they remove me from their lists. It’s not just me; a
quick web search reveals countless similar complaints.

------
farhanpatel
Mozilla | Vancouver, Toronto, Portland, Mountain View, San Francisco | ONSITE

Android Engineer (Various)

Come work on Firefox for Android

* Advanced coding skills in at least one of the following: Java, Kotlin, or C/C++

* Experience building and shipping Java/Kotlin-based Android applications

* Exposure to web technologies (JS, CSS, DOM, HTML)

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mozilla/jobs/1117626?t=dpug2p1s...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mozilla/jobs/1117626?t=dpug2p1s1)

------
adedip
Monk Software | Rome (Italy) - Onsite | Full Time
[https://www.monksoftware.it/careers](https://www.monksoftware.it/careers)

About Position You will be part of our Mobile iOS Development team.

Technical Experience · Swift · Objective-c · Http Protocol (Rest/Soap) · Sql

Bonus Points · Linux · Good knowledge of GIT · TDD · FastLane · REALm · Xmpp
or other async protocols

------
imjohnbo
in-tech | Senior Software Architect | Greenville, SC | Onsite |
[https://jobs.in-tech.com/](https://jobs.in-tech.com/)

We are an innovative German engineering company with global HQ in Munich,
Germany, and US HQ in Greenville, SC. My team writes custom software for
Autonomous Vehicles and Industry 4.0, and we're looking for a Senior Software
Architect to join us! Apply online and send Tyler an email at
tyler.parmelee@in-tech.com.

Responsibilities:

* Design modern, scalable, and secure software applications

* Interact with clients, product managers, and developers to provide the model for the system to be built

* Identify business requirements of stakeholders on the project

* Provide complete technical support for projects from inception through support

* Travel to customer sites as necessary

Requirements:

* Degree in Computer Science or similar STEM field with software development

* 7+ years of professional software experience

* Good knowledge of analysis / design, UML, and design patterns

* Broad and deep knowledge of the way modern web applications are built – should enjoy learning new technologies and know where they fit…or not

* Excellent communication skills, professional demeanor, and teamwork

* Bonus: show us your Github, portolio, and/or conferences you’ve spoken at

Interview process: Phone call (non-technical) >> Technical interview >> Hack
afternoon

------
scottbell
Senior Frontend Engineer | Traclabs | Procedure Automation | Houston, TX |
Full-time | Remote or onsite | traclabs.com/join/

Traclabs is a dynamic and rapidly growing software company that is currently
seeking a Front-end Software Developer to join our team. Our software helps
humans execute procedures on complicated hardware - from spaceships to
assembly lines. If interested apply at traclabs.com/join/ or email me at
scott@traclabs.com

------
honoredb
Grubhub/Seamless | NYC | Engineering | Java | Webservices

I'm looking for experienced engineers to work on making food delivery more
secure, reliable, transparent, and maybe a little socially conscious? You can
contact me at azinger+whoishiring@grubhub.com or browse jobs at
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/pe15251916278411627e](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/pe15251916278411627e)

------
spyckie2
Terminal 1 | Technical Recruiters, Engineers | Hong Kong | Full Time | Onsite
| Visa |

We're a fast growing team in Hong Kong looking to build the recruiting firm of
the future where technology powers recruiters to be extremely efficient. Think
the $500 billion recruitment industry needs a change? Join us!

Apply at: [http://tty1.us/tty1-hackernews](http://tty1.us/tty1-hackernews) or
email: 3recruiting@terminal1.co

------
sebslomski
Fineway | Munich, Germany | Full-Time | ONSITE

FINEWAY introduces free instant trip planning for everyone. A service to
create your perfectly tailored travel experience within one digital
conversation.

We currently have multiple openings in our R&D team:

Head of Software Engineering: [http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/head-of-software-
engineering?source...](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/head-of-software-
engineering?source=hn)

Data Architect: [http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/data-
architect?source=hn](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/data-architect?source=hn)

Senior Product Manager: [http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/senior-product-
manager?source=hn](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/senior-product-manager?source=hn)

Product Designer (UX/UI): [http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/product-designer-
uxui?source=hn](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/product-designer-uxui?source=hn)

UX Researcher: [http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/ux-
researcher?source=hn](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/ux-researcher?source=hn)

Data Engineer: [http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/data-
engineer?source=hn](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/data-engineer?source=hn)

(Lead) Data Scientist: [http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/lead-data-
scientist?source=hn](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/lead-data-scientist?source=hn)

(Senior) Software Engineer (Python/ Node.js):
[http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/senior-software-engineer-python-
nod...](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/senior-software-engineer-python-
nodejs?source=hn)

(Senior) JavaScript Frontend Engineer: [http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/senior-
javascript-frontend-engineer...](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/senior-javascript-
frontend-engineer?source=hn)

More about Fineway:
[https://www.fineway.ai?source=hn](https://www.fineway.ai?source=hn)

~~~
TechieKid
1] As a suggestion, the travelbot should be available to try right on the home
page.

2] Perhaps also provide English translations of the content that provides more
information, e.g. the advantages of international hotel chains, etc?

3] It looks like you are limited to trips to South Africa only at the moment.
Perhaps call that out clearly?

------
telecuda
Callyo | Full-Stack and Mobile Engineers | St. Petersburg, FL | ONSITE |
[http://callyo.jazz.co/](http://callyo.jazz.co/)

Callyo builds innovative, meaningful tools within reach of all in law
enforcement to combat crimes such as human trafficking and child exploitation.
Callyo is 7 years old with 25 employees serving 100k+ officers, GovTech100
company, high NPS & CSAT. Minutes from Gulf beaches.

------
jeffburka
bevi | Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.bevi.co/](https://www.bevi.co/)

Our mission is to eliminate plastic bottles by making the best drinks
instantly available, using purified tap water and natural flavors. Since our
2015 launch, we have saved over 20 million bottles and cans from entering the
ecosystem. We’re a team of technology and design enthusiasts excited to take
on a stagnant industry. Bottled beverage distribution is expensive,
ineffective, and environmentally wasteful - and it hasn't changed
significantly in decades. We're entirely cutting out the traditional bottled
beverage supply chain, while taking point-of-use beverage creation to a new
level.

Senior Android developer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/DE13C1D11C](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/DE13C1D11C)

Full-stack software developer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/062BE7B89A](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/062BE7B89A)

We are seeking great (or soon to-be great) software developers to build future
versions of our software. Our ideal candidate, while having their areas of
expertise, will not shy away from digging into any part of our stack: web UI,
backend, firmware, and mobile applications. We are a small and fun software
team in a fast growing hardware startup. Our customers love our product and
you will play a crucial role in making them even happier. If you love thinking
through new ideas and interactions, how to execute them in an innovative way
and have a deep respect for user experience, come join our team!

------
fnl
Selerity | DevOps/SRE | Contract or Full-time | NYC or REMOTE |
[http://www.selerityinc.com/](http://www.selerityinc.com/)

Senior DevOps (Site Reliability) Engineer to join Selerity’s team, scaling up
an A.I. driven analytics and recommendation platform and integrating it into
enterprise workflows. Highly competitive compensation plus significant
opportunities for professional growth and career advancement.

Location is flexible: We have offices in New York City and Oak Park, Illinois
(Chicago suburb) but about half of our team currently works remotely from
various parts of Europe, North America, and Asia.

Want to change how the world engages with chat, research, social media, news,
and data?

Selerity has dominated ultra-low-latency data science in finance for several
years. Now our real-time content analytics and contextual recommendation
platform is gaining broader traction in enterprise and media applications.
We're tackling big challenges in predictive analytics, conversational
interfaces, and workflow automation and need your help!

We’re looking for an experienced DevOps (Site Reliability) Engineer to join a
major initiative at a critical point in our company’s growth. The majority of
Selerity’s applications are developed in Java and C++ on Linux but knowledge
of other languages (especially Python and JavaScript), platforms and levels of
the stack is very helpful.

Must-haves: * Possess a rock-solid background in Computer Science (minimum BS
in Comp Sci or related field) + at least 5 years (ideally 10+) of challenging
work experience. * Implementation of DevOps / SRE processes at scale including
continuous integration (preferred: Jenkins), automated testing, and platform
monitoring (preferred: JMX, Icinga, Grafana, Graphite). * Demonstrated
proficiency building and modifying Java and C++ applications in Linux
environments (using Git, SVN). * Significant operations expertise with the
Ansible (preferred), Chef, or Puppet deployment automation system in a Cloud
environment.

Interview Process:

If you can see yourself at Selerity, send your resume and/or online profile
(e.g. LinkedIn) to careers@selerityinc.com. We’ll arrange a short introductory
phone call and if it sounds like there’s a match we'll arrange for you to meet
the team for a full interview.

------
dynofuz
1upHealth | Back End / Front End | Boston, MA |
[https://1up.health](https://1up.health)

We are building a healthcare API platform for app developers and providers so
applications can ingest Electronic Health Record data in minutes using only
patient authorization. We are currently live at 126 health systems across the
US

We are looking for both a full time and intern that is comfortable working in
Node.js / React

------
anf
Sigma ([https://sig.ma](https://sig.ma)) | Millbrae, California | full-time |
ONSITE / VISA | Software Engineers, Designers

We're bringing memberships, certificates, licenses, and credentials into the
connected era via a platform built on Scala, GraphQL, and React.

More info: [https://sig.ma/jobs](https://sig.ma/jobs)

contact eng-apply@sig.ma or andrey@sig.ma with questions

------
hr_thundertoken
Thunder Token Inc/Security and Cryptographic Engineer /Full Time/Sunnyvale, CA

Required Prior Experience: Designing and implementing secure systems and/or
cryptographic algorithms.

Responsibilities: Design, implement, and optimize core cryptographic
libraries. Design and implement security protocols and mechanisms. Perform
security review on source code and network protocols.

Please email your CV and job title directly to hr@thundertoken.com for
considerations

------
liamgriffiths
Grailed & Heroine | NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.grailed.com](https://www.grailed.com) and
[https://www.heroine.com](https://www.heroine.com) We're a startup building
community-based marketplaces in the fashion space and looking for smart
engineers, marketers, and product people.

Hit us up at jobs@grailed.com if you have any questions!

------
hr_thundertoken
Thunder Token Inc/Security and Cryptographic Engineer/Full Time/Sunnyvale, CA

Required Prior Experience: Designing and implementing secure systems and/or
cryptographic algorithms.

Responsibilities: Design, implement, and optimize core cryptographic
libraries. Design and implement security protocols and mechanisms. Perform
security review on source code and network protocols.

Please email your CV and job title directly to hr@thundertoken.com for
considerations

------
jgrasso
Rover | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.rover.com](https://www.rover.com)

We’re your rainy-day-dog-walkers. Your every-day-belly-rubbers. Your middle-
of-the-night-pee-breakers. Because we get it—your dog is family. And when you
can’t be there, you can trust us keep your dog happy, healthy, and sweet as
ever. But it’s not just about dog love. Rover is also an award-winning
technology business committed to making pet care safe, easy, and affordable so
that everyone can experience the unconditional love of a dog.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rover](https://www.keyvalues.com/rover)

Our open positions: * Engineering Manager - Growth:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/41061124-fb9a-462d-a2bd-054f4f36...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/41061124-fb9a-462d-a2bd-054f4f36c4f5)

 _Senior Software Engineer -
Android:[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33cabcc)

_Senior Software Engineer - Application Security:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899bcc3)

 _Senior Software Engineer -
iOS:[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607891a)

_Senior Software Engineer - Search and Sustainable Supply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rover/bb4dcaeb-b5a9-4332-9c24-e86dc83d...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/bb4dcaeb-b5a9-4332-9c24-e86dc83dcaa3)

*Senior Software Engineer - On-Demand Dog Walking: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/9d25936e-a560-4981-a258-b517b82c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/9d25936e-a560-4981-a258-b517b82c690e)

Tech Stack: Python, Django, React, Redux, MySQL, Postgres SQL

------
option_greek
Front-end engineer | Robota Technologies | Bangalore, India | ONSITE

We at Robota believe that software testing shouldn't be hard. Robota brings
convenience and intelligence to software testing. We are looking for engineers
to help our customers improve quality across their solutions.

Skillsets/Platforms.: Node.js + React/Angular

Requirement: 1+ years of programming experience (freshers can apply if you
have an impressive public facing work on display)

Contact: hr[at]getrobota.com

------
rodneyg_
Bird | Software Engineer | Los Angeles | Full-time | Onsite

Hiring: Senior & Mid level software engineers, as well as front-end focused
developers.

If you want to work at Bird and change how people move around every city in
the world, send me a message! We’re hiring for iOS, Android, Embedded,
Backend, Data, DevOps.

We use Kotlin, Swift, Rx, ReactiveSwift, Drop Wizard, Dagger, Swinject,
Cartography.

Interested? We'd love to talk. For more details, please send an email to
rodney@bird.co

------
stacyatdomino
Domino Data Lab | Principal Front-End Engineer | San Francisco, CA

Domino has an ambitious vision for data science and machine learning. Our
platform helps data science teams accelerate research, increase collaboration,
and rapidly deploy predictive models. Our customers are the most sophisticated
analytical organizations in the world, including Monsanto, Allstate, and
Instacart. Backed by Sequoia Capital, Zetta Venture Partners, Bloomberg Beta,
and In-Q-Tel, we are at the epicenter of the data science revolution, helping
companies build better cars, develop more effective medicine, or simply
recommend the best song to play next.

At Domino, we have a maniacal focus on user enablement. We believe software
wins hearts and minds with world-class design, usability, and impressive
performance. If you agree, we have a mission for you.

As Domino’s Lead Front-End Engineer, you will drive adoption and evolution of
application front-end frameworks, as well as software development best
practices. You will champion our front-end team across engineering, product
and design to influence and deliver UI/UX into our product.

Whether you’re wonky about Angular.js, React, or Vue.js, you work efficiently,
you foster a collaborative environment, and you are open to new ideas. You
dream in domain models, UI components, and you contribute to design and
implement an elegant but comprehensive API that backs up your user experience.

Responsibilities

Collaborate with product managers and UX designers to understand product
requirements

Ensure the technical feasibility of UI/UX designs

Design and establish front-end practices and patterns

Develop, maintain and ship user-facing features

Build reusable code and libraries for future use

Have the technical leadership to make tough design and framework choices

Optimize application for maximum speed and scalability

Help build a product, team, and company

Qualifications

Demonstrated track record of technically leading a team to build high quality
web applications

Deep experience with an SPA framework e.g. React, Angular, Vue

Egoless and mission focused

Desire to meet world-class data scientists and grok how they work

------
tejasm
SocialPilot | Software Engineer - node.js, react.js | REMOTE only | Full Time
| Interns OK

SocialPilot is a social media management platform used by agencies to manage
social for their clients. We are bootstrapped and profitable since 2 years.
Our team is remote with a few engineers concentrated in our office in
Ahmedabad. You can learn more about SocialPilot at - www.socialpilot.co.

If you are interested, please reach out to Rachel at rachel@socialpilot.co.

------
SDang
Engagency | Sitecore (Enterprise .NET CMS) Partner | Austin, Texas | ONSITE |
Full-Time

Are you tired of working at a soul-less job with little to no chance for
personal and career development? Tired of working on projects that aren't
challenging? Tired of being one of the few people on your team that actually
pulls your weight? Tired of working fifty-, sixty-, and seventy- hour weeks
and never feeling like you're getting ahead on projects? We were too, and
that's why we've set out to do things differently. We're looking for like-
minded developers to join our team and make a difference.

Engagency is a .NET shop in Austin, Texas that develops and maintains websites
built on the Sitecore content management system and associated integrations.
We're a small, growing, collaborative team that values long-term client
relationships and maintaining a good work/life balance. Our goal is to serve
our clients by maximizing the return on their investment in the Sitecore
platform.

Sitecore is an enterprise-class content management system and is recognized by
Gartner as a Digital Experience Platform leader.

What we're looking for:

\- US Citizens Only - are unable to provide visa sponsorship at this time \-
Onsite developers - we value in-person, face-to-face interaction \- 2+ years
of experience w/ ASP.NET MVC + C#, CSS, and JavaScript \- Self-starters who
are detail-oriented, collaborative, and can work with little supervision \-
Strong communicators who are comfortable speaking directly to a client

What to expect:

\- You'll immediately begin learning Sitecore and how to build components for
it \- At the conclusion of your training, you'll be assigned to a project and
work with one or more developers. You'll be expected to contribute working
code and components. \- By your three-month review, you'll be expected to be
fairly self-sufficient and contribute to code reviews. \- As you progress
further and become more comfortable with ongoing projects, you'll be expected
to interact with clients regularly, understand their business requirements,
and make recommendations regarding architecture and project direction.

Email careers {at} engagency.com, using the subject "Hacker News: Sitecore
Developer", with a link to your LinkedIn profile and any other relevant
material (Github profile, resume, etc.).

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://mabl.com](https://mabl.com)

Redefine the software testing space at mabl. mabl seeks to provide automatic
testing of web applications using advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the
tedious and fragile UI testing of yore. Consider us a smarter, auto-healing
Selenium.

We’re a 100% serverless operation build on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. Presently in public beta, our
biggest challenge is keeping up with our clamoring customers’ feature
requests.

We’re looking for senior backend engineers familiar with the following (or
similar) tech:

NoSQL persistence stores - DataStore/Firebase/S3/Redis

Managed scaling services -AppEngine/Cloud Functions

Container orchestration - Kubernetes/Helm/Docker/GKE

Streaming Pipelines - Apache Beam/DataFlow

CI/CD Tools - e.g. Jenkins/X/Codeship

Browsers/Extensions - knowledge of what makes browsers tick is a plus

Our stack is built with Java, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions joe @ mabl.com, and checkout our careers
site [1]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://www.mabl.com/careers](https://www.mabl.com/careers)

~~~
vorg
This is a duplicate of one posted 8 hrs earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967692)

~~~
twistedpair
Sorry, vorg. For some reason my post disappeared, only to reappear later.
Perhaps it was lost in the caches. I'll remove my later post.

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We have several positions open.

Hotjar | DevOps Engineer (Americas) | Remote

Hotjar | DevOps Engineer (Europe) | Remote

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
catiasousa
TomTom | Amsterdam, The NL | Full-time On-site | Cloud Engineer

TomTom is shaping the future of autonomous driving.

We are hiring a Cloud Engineer to work on TomTom’s private cloud and all of
TomTom’s global infrastructure.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/677220857/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/677220857/)

Feel free to get in touch to know more about: Catia Sousa -
catia.sousa@tomtom.com

------
jakedevine
Apple | Software Developer | Vancouver, Toronto, Bay Area | Full-time | Onsite

We're looking for JavaScript developers to work on iWork for iCloud.com.

[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=113182979%20OR%20...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=113182979%20OR%20..).

There are positions listed for Vancouver and California, but we will staff in
Toronto if we find someone great.

~~~
ahmed1980
Does the antifraud position involve any ML engineering work at all?

Software Engineer - AntiFraud Systems - (113135511)

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | Cape Town, South Africa | REMOTE

The story (skip this paragraph if you don't like stories in your job posts): I
founded and continue to run this startup. Most of the team works from our
office in South Africa. However, I'm now moving to Singapore for work /
personal reasons. I used to be quite averse to the idea of remote workers, but
seeing as just about everyone will now be remote from my perspective, I
decided it's a good time to start focusing on hiring for remote work.

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses.

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset.

The work will include: Doing direct integrations with banks that offer good
APIs. Expanding our API for other systems to integrate with us. Adding new
features. Optimising for performance. Integrating with government systems.
Squashing bugs. Eventually, the opportunity to do some mobile development
(probably using Flutter).

 _Experience_ : Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have
a few years of Rails experience at this time. Previous experience with remote
work would be a bonus - we need people who understand the challenges and can
share what they've learnt.

 _Location_ : Most of the team is in GMT+2, and I'll be in GMT+8 going
forward. So anything from GMT+0 to GMT+8 should be OK, unless you keep unusual
working hours. We are a registered employer in South Africa and Singapore, so
it would be hassle-free if you're based in those countries. If not, and if
you've never done remote work for a foreign company before, please be sure to
find out how to legally do this iin your particular country (it may involve
registering as self-employed, for example).

Please mail careers@simplepay.co.za and put "Hacker News" somewhere in the
subject. I look forward to transforming the company to being more remote-
friendly.

------
kareemsabri
Mason [https://www.trymason.com](https://www.trymason.com) San Francisco |
Software Engineer | On-site Email kareem [at] trymason [dot] com (CTO)

We're building AWS for front-end software -> functional, configurable,
framework-agnostic, codeless UI components served over API.

Tech stack: React, Redux, Go, Mongo, Hyperscript, Node

Compensation: $110K+ and real equity (we've raised only a large seed round)

------
babbleon
Babble|2 roles: iOS Developer & Sr Backend Developer| San Francisco, CA |
Onsite maybe remote| At Babble we’re building a platform that makes it easy to
stay more connected with the people you care about.

Visit our Angelist page for more details
[https://angel.co/babbleon/jobs](https://angel.co/babbleon/jobs) feel free to
email us directly @ juyan@krue.tv

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Product owner, project manager, QAS tester | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | ONSITE €45k-€70k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-
time, ESOP/token plan available.

GUTS Tickets is searching people to fill several less technical (non
development) roles.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. We're currently a small team of
committed entrepreneurs, designers, developers, a lawyer and a dog.

We have a working product, paying customers and we're already helping tens of
thousands of fans not overpaying for tickets or buying fake tickets.

Ourtech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API, Golang

Blockchain: Ethereum / Solidity / Cryptocurrencies

Frontend: Vue.js / Ember.js / React Native

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the roles:

\- Product Owner

\- Project Manager

\- QA (Quality Assurance) Software Tester - IOS/Android/Web

Overlapping skills and experience with software development / IT processes in
general are considered a plus.

We tend to work Agile: Scrum / Kanban, and create our workflow based on the
team (members) instead of forcing it on you. We don’t work to punch out a time
card, we work hard to give fans what they deserve.

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
Employee-based conference, hardware and training budget is available.

We're located at the top floor of Pakhuis de Zwijger, in Amsterdam with a
beautiful view over the water and inner city.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon drinks on roof terrace , committed team-members from all over the
world (all on-site), meetups & lightning talks, access to "fill in whatever
you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated) or check
[https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) and
[https://guts.tickets](https://guts.tickets) for more info.

~~~
seishun
I applied a year ago and got a reply saying "we're only looking to hire people
who are already settled in the (viscinity of) Amsterdam (NL) and are available
on a short term". Is that still the case?

------
hr_thundertoken
Thunder Token Inc/QA Developer /Full Time/Sunnyvale, CA

Responsibilities: Build the QA team for testing Thunder token. Design and
construct test cases to trigger different kinds of abnormal behavior in the
Thunder protocol.

Required Experience: Python Go The first version of Thunder protocol is
implemented in Go and so the tests should ideally run in Go.

Please email your CV and job title directly to hr@thundertoken.com for
considerations

------
samk3nny
untapt.com | Full Stack Engineer | Full-Time | New York, NY | onsite | $100k -
$140k (USD), equity

We use AI to help software engineers like you find great jobs. We’re looking
for a talented full stack developer. You’ll work alongside a team of
passionate developers who are working to flip hiring on its head.

Our technology challenges are vast: on the surface, we're iterating upon a
two-sided web application that is unlike anything engineers and hiring
managers have ever seen. Below, we're building a sophisticated, analytics-
driven matching engine that uses structured and unstructured data to predict
highly symbiotic working relationships. We use Angular, Flask, MongoDB, Redis,
Kubernetes, and a healthy dose of Secret Sauce™ to make it all happen.

If you're interested, we’ll show you what it’s like to join a company where
work is play and play is work. Together, we'll change how developers find work
– forever.

We look forward to meeting you!

[https://www.untapt.com/jl/5408df373702dd00085bc07b](https://www.untapt.com/jl/5408df373702dd00085bc07b)

------
hr_thundertoken
Thunder Token Inc/Dev Ops/Full Time/Sunnyvale, CA

Responsibilities: Maintain a large number of infrastructure nodes running
regions around the world. Respond to issues at ALL times (24/7) after network
launch. Eth node syncing to main net. Perform evaluation on network

Preferred Qualities: Team player and hardworking Are passionate about Crypto

Please email your CV and job title directly to hr@thundertoken.com for
considerations

------
dougdonohoe
numo | DevOps, FrontEnd, Mobile, QA | Pittsburgh, PA | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://numo.com/careers/](https://numo.com/careers/)

At numo, we create and incubate new "fintech" companies. We have the good
fortune of starting from a clean slate and are able to use the latest and
greatest frameworks and tools. You will work with an excellent team of
engineers, product managers and designers on a variety of interesting projects
in the Bakery Square area of Pittsburgh.

We are still picking out our stack, but are strongly leaning towards Scala on
the backend. We haven't settled on our front-end framework (Angular? React?
Other?) and are about to start evaluating mobile frameworks. This is a great
opportunity to help us choose our platform and create what, in a few short
years, will be legacy code :-).

We currently only have the DevOps and Front End roles posted, but are also
looking for Mobile engineers, a Director of Engineering and QA Engineers.
Email your resume to doug [@] numo [dot] com if you are interested in learning
more.

------
samoube
thelab | New York, NY (NYC) | Senior Frontend Developer & Jr. Backend
Developer | [http://thelabnyc.com](http://thelabnyc.com) | Full-Time | Onsite

We're hiring two developers to join our growing development group. These
candidates will have an opportunity to work on a large variety of projects for
some of the world’s most recognizable brands, including websites, e-commerce,
mobile/tablet/web hybrid apps, and online media.

To apply, please email your resume, links, and cover letter to
jobs.dev@thelabnyc.com

Read more about each role on our Careers page:

Sr. Frontend Developer: [http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-front-end-
developer](http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-front-end-developer)

– Strong experience with Sass.

– Experience with React component styling and/or building reusable styling
frameworks.

– Experience with Typescript as well as being comfortable with building React
components.

– Able to self-identify areas of improvement for refactoring. Able to mentor
less-experienced FE developers.

– 3+ years of relevant experience

Jr. Backend Developer: [http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#junior-back-end-
developer](http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#junior-back-end-developer)

– Someone with 0-3 years experience building or maintaining web applications

– Experience with Python/Django or similar libraries and frameworks like Rails
or Express. Experience or interest in learning devops technologies like Gitlab
CI, Docker, Kubernetes, Linux, ect.

------
am1nix
ctrlio | Senior Backend JavaScript Engineer | Moorgate, London UK | £60-65k +
bens

ctrlio: Join our small, close-knit start-up, building SaaS software for
consumers and businesses. Our mission is to empower consumers to get
better/tailored offers from responsive merchants. We enable people to publish
their buying intentions that then allows merchants enriched with our smart
analytics to compete and bid for business directly. We are growing rapidly and
have the backing of a very impressive team.

Required: Senior Engineer with 6 years+ solid experience in client side
JavaScript, server-side JavaScript (node.js) modern JS frameworks (React,
Angular, and Express.js etc.). A strong communicator who can present ideas and
get things done. Ideally from a relevant industry such as Ad tech, E commerce
or Web Analytics. Web tech includes, (HTML, CSS, AJAX), HTTP, cookies, web
security, cross-domain issues and databases, GIT.

[https://ctrlio.com/role-senior-backend-javascript-
engineer/](https://ctrlio.com/role-senior-backend-javascript-engineer/)

------
org
Org | NYC, Zug, World | Blockchain, AI, Financial Engineering, P2P | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://org.network](https://org.network) Org is reinventing the
nature of the firm, through a new platform allowing easier creation of proper
unstoppable DAOs.

[https://org.network/jobs/](https://org.network/jobs/)

------
memebox
Memebox located in San Francisco is looking for fulltime ONSITE employees. We
are hiring for Marketing (Growth & E-Commerce) , Engineering (Mobile Android &
iOS Engineers), Senior Product Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/memebox#.WuoPFNMvwWp](https://boards.greenhouse.io/memebox#.WuoPFNMvwWp)
. Email pat@memebox.com

------
rookonaut
craftworks GmbH | Vienna | DevOps-Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://craftworks.at](https://craftworks.at)

craftworks is a software and artificial intelligence company based in Vienna,
Austria. We develop individual big data solutions in areas such as Predictive
Maintenance, Natural Language Processing and Data Analytics.

We are looking for a DevOps-Engineer with:

\- Considerable experience in developing web applications (preferred Java)

\- Considerable experience with Linux, Docker, Software-Build-Pipelines, IT
operations and CI/CD - Tools (e.g. Jenkins)

\- Experience in connecting and scaling different technologies (e.g. with the
Apache Stack)

\- A strong grasp of automation tools

\- Experience in building and running applications using the Apache Stack
(Hadoop, Spark, ...)

\- An open, collaborative and approachable personality and the desire to be an
active contributor to the team

\- Eager to learn and grow on new challenges

We offer:

\- Flexible working hours and the option to work remote

\- Equipment of your choice

\- The possibility and the budget to constantly develop and further extend and
widen your skillset

\- Participation in hackathons all over Europe

\- Subsidies for daily lunches and child care

\- Nice office in the heart of Vienna

Please send us an email to jobs@craftworks.at!

------
iamjj
Nxchange |Developers | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite |
48-72k | VISA

Nxchange is an Amsterdam based Fintech company behind the next generation
stock exchange.

Foremost, we're trying to fill a place in our back-end team. If you match some
or all of these, we'd love to speak to you: * PHP * Go * PostgreSQL * REST API
Design * Doctrine

Other positions: Frontend Developers.

If you’re interested, please ping me at jj@nxchange.com

------
joeyyyzy
honestbee.com | Back-end Engineer / Android Engineer / DevOps Engineer | FULL-
TIME | Singapore | ONSITE | $70k - $100k (USD)| VISA Sponsorship

We are solving the riddles of e-Commerce and logistics across South-East Asia.
We work on practical solutions for the real world and we are obsessed with
building a marketplace for services that awes and delights our customers.

About Us

honestbee is Asia's leading online concierge and delivery service for all your
lifestyle needs. With our technical expertise, data-fuelled operations and our
network of partners, people experience how life’s just easier with honestbee.

more info: joey.zeng@honestbee.com

Benefits / Office

    
    
      - Medical coverage
      - Snacks & stocked fridge and pantry
      - Choose your own Apple equipment
      - VISA sponsorship 
      - Gaming Room, Whiskey Room 
      - Office located at a centralised location in Singapore 
    

Apply via
[https://careers.honestbee.com/departments/engineering/](https://careers.honestbee.com/departments/engineering/)

Back-end Engineer:
[https://careers.honestbee.com/departments/job/?gh_jid=871127](https://careers.honestbee.com/departments/job/?gh_jid=871127)

Android Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/honestbee/jobs/987963#.WurYd9OF...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honestbee/jobs/987963#.WurYd9OFPVo)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://careers.honestbee.com/departments/job/?gh_jid=727041](https://careers.honestbee.com/departments/job/?gh_jid=727041)

------
esher
fortrabbit | Go/PHP Developer | Berlin | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €60k |
[https://www.fortrabbit.com](https://www.fortrabbit.com)

fortrabbit is PHP as a Service — cloud hosting dedicated for a modern PHP.
More dev, less ops for web designers, startups and digital agencies.
fortrabbit is a small and fine bootstrapped company located in Berlin
Kreuzberg. If you've ever wondered what it’s like to build and grow services
for yourself, this is the place. We use our own services every day to be more
productive in our work. We take work seriously and expect each person to be
self motivated. You will join the small team in an important position. While
we are mostly PHP, GoLang is also a requirement.

tech stack: __GoLang __, PHP, Laravel, AWS, Linux (Ubuntu), Apache, HAproxy,
NGNIX, FPM …

[https://fortrabbit.breezy.hr/p/1ea397f4fb5e01-go-php-
develop...](https://fortrabbit.breezy.hr/p/1ea397f4fb5e01-go-php-developer) or
fl@fortrabbit.com

------
buffalogrid
Technical Lead / VP Engineering and other Engineering Roles | London, UK |
FULL TIME + ONSITE | to 80K + Equity

BuffaloGrid is the mobile power and internet service for the off-grid world.
We use solar energy, innovative technology and cashless payment systems to
provide our service where it’s needed most. We want to help people get
connected and stay connected.

Roles we are hiring for in London:

Senior Hardware Engineer
[https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/D0D09EF8C0](https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/D0D09EF8C0)

Technical Lead / VP Engineering
[https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/6F497FFB65](https://buffalogrid.workable.com/j/6F497FFB65)

Firmware Dev
[https://buffalogrid.com/careers](https://buffalogrid.com/careers) coming soon
- use “I’m different!”

And in London / Delhi India or open to experienced remote workers:

Full-stack Dev [https://angel.co/buffalogrid/jobs/311783-very-full-stack-
dev...](https://angel.co/buffalogrid/jobs/311783-very-full-stack-developer)

DevOps
[https://angel.co/buffalogrid/jobs/311781-devops](https://angel.co/buffalogrid/jobs/311781-devops)

Our stack is react, node, docker on AWS and Azure. We have CI at all levels,
release to production multiple times per day, and are so into automation that
we have build builds. We’re very full stack going all the way to hardware, and
specialized T-shaped generalists.

We’re a company of 13, seed funded, growing fast, and distributed across the
world - from London to Delhi - so we’re keenly focussed clear communication.

We are a team that strives to be a safe and comfortable place for all.
Diversity is the root of new perspective and opportunity for us collectively.

Hiring process: Intro by email -> screen by your github or remote trivial
FizzBuzz pairing (on your setup) -> interviews inc pair coding -> discuss role
-> hired!

Want to help provide connectivity for millions of people? Email us at jobs at
our domain name mentioning HN for more info or apply through the links above.

------
sammietbt
Opportunity at The Black Tux - Santa Monica start-up - Looking for Product
Managers with at least 5+ years of direct PM experience. Please apply here if
interested:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/106ee0e4-9e62-438c-b2f6-a5...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/106ee0e4-9e62-438c-b2f6-a52c32abf6e1)

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

CACI employs a diverse range of talent to create an environment that fuels
innovation and fosters continuous improvement and success. At CACI you will
have the opportunity to make an immediate impact by providing information
solutions and services in support of national security missions and government
transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian clients. A
member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies and the Russell 2000 Index, CACI
provides dynamic careers for approximately 20,000 employees working in over
120 offices worldwide.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following:

\- JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js)

\- WebGL or OpenGL

\- Java

\- C++

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/st...](http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/state/ny/country/us)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

~~~
SteveNeu
FYI many of these require a current security clearance

------
IanKelling
Free Software Foundation | Contract opportunity: JavaScript Developer for GNU
LibreJS | full-time | remote

Join us in our worldwide mission to protect computer user freedom.

[https://www.fsf.org/news/contract-opportunity-javascript-
dev...](https://www.fsf.org/news/contract-opportunity-javascript-developer-
for-gnu-librejs)

------
janbernhart
Bol.com | Software Engineer | The Netherlands | Onsite | Visa sponsored

Bol.com is the most successful online retailer in The Netherlands and Belgium,
with over 7 million customers, 30 million monthly visits and 15 million
products.

We're looking for strong (backend) engineers. Main language is Java, though
you'll also find Golang, Koting, Scala where it makes sense.

More info: jbernhart@bol.com

------
jkukul
mbr targeting / Ströer Digital Group | Software Engineer (Java) | Berlin,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE | 50-70k€

At mbr targeting in Berlin we are developing and scaling the core technology
that powers Germany's market leading digital advertising company Ströer.

With online advertising being one of the most challenging fields in high
performance computing and data processing, we are working at the cutting edge
of big data, machine learning and real-time technologies and we are operating
large-scale deployments of real-time web services.

To expand our team of highly skilled engineers we are looking for talented
software engineers who either already have some experience building scalable,
low-latency systems or who are proficient with Java and are looking for a
challenging opportunity.

Please find more info here: [https://mbr-targeting.com/jobs.html](https://mbr-
targeting.com/jobs.html) Get in touch with us: jobs@mbr-targeting.com

------
lvanderwoude
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite

Faithlife is a tech company committed to the Church. We build the world’s
premier Bible study software, along with an entire line of resources for
Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online community that connects Christians
from all around the world), Proclaim (a cloud-based church presentation tool),
Faithlife TV (video streaming service), the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s
most advanced study Bible), and more.

Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are. You
will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership.

Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Check out all the developer positions we have open here, under Software
Development: [https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers)

Please note that Faithlife cannot sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
dominictravers
vypr | Ruby on Rails developer | REMOTE + UK travelling | Full time
|[https://www.vyprclients.com/](https://www.vyprclients.com/)

You'll be working with a team of 4 developers and a dedicated QA. This is a
key role in the company, working alongside the Director of Product and the
full development team in the continual improvement of the Vypr platform. There
are clear opportunities for both career and personal progression as the
business continues to grow.

What the job involves: New feature design and implementation, Bug fixes,Code
review, Maintaining and refactoring our codebase, Maintaining and improving
the deployment pipeline, Maintenance and improvements to the mobile API, Close
collaboration and remote pair programming.

This role offers competitive remuneration and the potential to join the
company Enterprise Management Incentive scheme to take a stake in the business

Sent CV and Cover letter to dominic.travers@vyprco.com

------
SagaIT
HL7 Integration Engineer | Saga Healthcare IT

website: [https://www.saga-it.com](https://www.saga-it.com) email:
careers@saga-it.com location: remote

Core competencies: 2+ years experience with software development and
processes. Healthcare Data Integration (HL7 v2, v3, DICOM) Mirth Connect

Nice to have:

Code Systems: RxNorm, Snomed CT, ICD HIPAA Compliance HL7 FHIR

------
rrbone
rrbone ([https://www.rrbone.net/](https://www.rrbone.net/)) | Multiple
positions in full/part time | Dortmund, Germany | ONSITE

We're building all sorts of networks. We are pulling fiber in the ground,
helping customers run their networks and servers, have a SmartOS-based
virtualization platform in redundant data centers and are keen for
automization. We basically do everything fun.

We are looking for: \- Network planning engineers (fiber/optical, data center,
wan including segment routing, bgp, mpls and the usual stuff) \- Rust/Ruby
backend developers for our internal tooling \- Tooling engineer to move our
Ansible-based automation forward (Ubuntu, Junos, Cisco IOS-XR, SmartOS) \-
Support engineers to help with internal tasks and customer questions and daily
business

We are open to remote workers and beginners. Just drop us an E-Mail to
jobs@rrbone.net and we'll have a chat!

------
mattharney
APPEALIE (a SaaS Awards event - [https://appealie.com/saas-
awards-2017/](https://appealie.com/saas-awards-2017/)) - Seeking right hire
for role combining growth / marketing / content / award event project
management position. 100% remote. Flexible hours.

~~~
msrpotus
What's your contact info?

I'm: my username @gmail.com

~~~
mattharney
Matt DOT Harney AT Appealie DOT com

------
throwaway_atl
Turner Broadcasting System, Inc. | Analytics Architect - Analytics, Data,
Decision Sciences team | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE

[https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/analytics-
architect-a...](https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/analytics-architect-
advisor/1174/7587928)

------
hagridaaron91
The Walt Disney Studios | Several SE positions | Glendale CA DevOps -
Kubernetes, AWS, Jenkins, *nix, Rancher, OpenShift

We make movies, manage business applications, and media production
applications. Send me your resume if you're interested.

[https://keybase.io/hagridaaron](https://keybase.io/hagridaaron)

------
cpg
Amahi | Front End, Design and RoR full-stack |Contract | REMOTE |
[https://www.amahi.org](https://www.amahi.org)

Looking for help in implementing wizard-style functionality (maybe a small
SPA) to existing RoR app. Also, help with modernization existing open source
RoR app. message jobs at domain

------
collinstevens
loanDepot | Irvine, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | Paid Relocation | [C#, .NET,
Angular, JavaScript, SQL]

We are hiring in almost all roles @
[https://goo.gl/b4p3oA](https://goo.gl/b4p3oA)

Us on StackOverflow Jobs [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/loandepot-
llc](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/loandepot-llc)

Software Engineer: [https://careers.loandepot.com/job-
detail/6016](https://careers.loandepot.com/job-detail/6016)

Senior Software Engineer: [https://careers.loandepot.com/job-
detail/6910](https://careers.loandepot.com/job-detail/6910)

Software Engineering Manager: [https://careers.loandepot.com/job-
detail/5096](https://careers.loandepot.com/job-detail/5096)

DevOps Engineer: [https://careers.loandepot.com/job-
detail/6728](https://careers.loandepot.com/job-detail/6728)

Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://careers.loandepot.com/job-
detail/6734](https://careers.loandepot.com/job-detail/6734)

Senior Mobile Engineer: [https://careers.loandepot.com/job-
detail/6904](https://careers.loandepot.com/job-detail/6904)

QA Engineer: [https://careers.loandepot.com/job-
detail/6974](https://careers.loandepot.com/job-detail/6974)

Senior QA Engineer: [https://careers.loandepot.com/job-
detail/7253](https://careers.loandepot.com/job-detail/7253)

------
jconley
brava | Mobile, Embedded, Computer Vision, and QA Engineers | Redwood City, CA
| Onsite | [https://brava.com](https://brava.com)

Food is at the center of everything we do. We’re going to empower you to make
delicious meals at home, any day of the week.

Brava is in stealth mode, but we have been hard at work for years on an
exciting new home cooking technology. We are near the finish line. Yes, we are
IoT, but we didn't just slap wifi in a blender and call it done. We brought
together a team of engineers, scientists, designers, and accomplished business
people to create a really great product.

If you love food, or would just love to have a large impact on a consumer
product at a pre-launch startup, give us a buzz!

We have a number of roles available:
[https://brava.com/careers](https://brava.com/careers)

jd+hn@brava.com

------
mightybyte
Kadena ([http://kadena.io](http://kadena.io)) | NYC REMOTE | Full-time

Kadena is looking to fill a variety of roles to build next generation
blockchain technologies. The software is primarily Haskell, but we are also
looking for project managers, frontend developers, designers, etc.

~~~
gauravmuk
where to apply for the positions?

~~~
mightybyte
My username at the google mail service..

------
nikkwong
Beaver Digital | Designers / Illustrators / JS Devs | Full-time/Part-time |
Seattle | Remote or onsite | www.beaver.digital

We make excellent, high quality home pages that companies love. We are looking
for illustrators and/or front-end people who are available for full or part
time work.

Send me an email nikkwong0 at gmail

------
jbarmash
Compass | Many Roles - Sr. Engineers, Product Managers, Marketing & More | New
York City | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://grnh.se/7k2acn1](https://grnh.se/7k2acn1)

Compass is rethinking how real estate should be done; we value strong
engineering practices, great user experience and beautiful design.

We are 5 years old, $2.2B Valuation ($550M raise Dec ’17), $350M revenue, in
12 major cities; expanding to 8 more. Current Engineering, Design & Product
team is about 100 and expecting to grow to 170 by 2019. Real estate has some
truly interesting engineering challenges - please reach out!

Here are some open roles in Engineering (16 current openings):

* Sr. Backend Engineer - [http://grnh.se/voijs81](http://grnh.se/voijs81) (Golang, Java, Python, Microservices, MongoDB)

* Sr. Fullstack Engineer - [http://grnh.se/xrnbpd1](http://grnh.se/xrnbpd1)

* Sr. Backend Engineer - Data Engineering - [http://grnh.se/voijs81](http://grnh.se/voijs81) (Spark, EMR, PostgreSQL)

* DevOps Engineer - [https://www.compass.com/careers/?gh_jid=67167](https://www.compass.com/careers/?gh_jid=67167) (AWS, Kubernetes)

* Sr. Frontend Engineer - [http://grnh.se/y7tn181](http://grnh.se/y7tn181) (React, Angular, Webpack)

* All Engineering Roles [https://goo.gl/xyoMTk](https://goo.gl/xyoMTk)

* Many Product & Design / UX Jobs - [https://goo.gl/dLBy7n](https://goo.gl/dLBy7n)

* MANY Marketing Jobs - [https://goo.gl/K8ZS2i](https://goo.gl/K8ZS2i)

We are also hiring for various roles in the different regions we are in -
Marketing Associates, Product Experts, Legal, Recruiting, Sales, Finance,
Business Development. These are in New York City, Boston, Chicago, Miami,
Atlanta, Los Angeles, Dallas, Hamptons, San Diego, San Francisco, Washington
DC, Westchester, Seattle.

All Compass Jobs: [https://grnh.se/7k2acn1](https://grnh.se/7k2acn1)

------
livingstn
Bankrate | Software Engineers, Cloud Engineers, UI/UX Designers, SEO Managers
| Detroit, MI | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.bankrate.com](https://www.bankrate.com)

Bankrate is a leading publisher and aggregator of personal finance content.
Bankrate provides consumers with fully researched, comprehensive, and
objective personal finance content across multiple vertical categories
including mortgages, deposits, insurance, credit cards, retirement, and auto.
Bankrate is part of the Red Ventures family of companies.

We are looking for engineers who are excited about using a modern tech stack
and building compelling products in the personal finance space. Our stack
consists of a mix of Golang, Laravel, Vue.js, Sass, Terraform, Ansible, and
AWS.

Bankrate is hiring for following positions:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer
      - Software Engineer
      - Senior Cloud Engineer
      - Cloud Engineer
      - Senior UI/UX Designer
      - SEO Manager
      - Senior SEO Manager
    

Read more and apply at
[https://www.bankrate.com/careers](https://www.bankrate.com/careers)

------
inpher
inpher.io | Privacy Preserving Analytics | New York (USA), Lausanne
(Switzerland), Paris (France) | ONSITE

Experienced software engineers: We are a startup developing a novel technology
for privacy preserving analytics. We are seeking high performing individuals
that will work on the design and development of our XOR Secret Computing™
Engine. You should have proven experience with development of large software
systems as well as taking responsibility for testing and reviewing code.
Additionally, you should have previous experience in a customer facing role.
You will join a smart, geographically distributed development team.

Other open positions include:

§ Data Scientists and Machine Learning experts

§ Applied cryptography engineers, UI/UX designers and developers

§ Technical Business Development

§ Human Resources & Operations Generalist

…and more

Have we made you curious? Send your resume to: careers@inpher.io.

------
enoren
FanThreeSixty | Lead/Senior Software Developer | Austin, TX / Kansas City, MO
| ONSITE | [http://www.fanthreesixty.com/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/)

At FanThreeSixty we build software which enables sports teams and venues to
better engage with fans to keep them connected to their teams they love by
providing more personalized and fluid experiences whether at game time or in
the off-season. Headquartered in Kansas City, MO, we are hiring in both KC as
well in Austin, TX for multiple development positions to help expand our data
science and data intelligence capabilities for real-time intelligence,
recommendations, and predictions. Interest in machine learning, analytics,
data, and system design is a must as you will be heavily involved in each area
of the system. You will also work directly with data scientists on the team to
scale models for production and provide an efficient and available platform
for analysis and insight.

The basics:

* 4+ years of professional Java or similar OO experience required with a strong grasp of development patterns and principles.

* Prior professional experience preferred, but not required, in one or more of Spark, Kafka, Cassandra, Hadoop, and/or machine learning applications

* Ability to learn quickly and work independently desired as there is a remote component to this position as we are a distributed team with significant WFH flexibility. No fully remote positions available though as all applicants must be able to work in either the KC(downtown) or Austin(Domain) office, with a preference for Austin.

* Our interview process is generally fairly direct and painless with an hour phone interview and then a half day on-site before making a final decision.

* In addition to medical, dental and vision insurance, we also offer a competitive PTO package, matching 401k and reimbursement of attending 2 sporting events each year...for market research.

* Our Austin team is a small and growing team which affords numerous opportunities for flexibility, autonomy and growth with plans to expand size and scope aggressively throughout 2018!

You can find more details about working at FanThreeSixty on our site
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/).

Please contact me directly with any questions or to send your resume(my email
address is in my HN profile).

------
fortifid
fortif-id.com | System Software Architect / Identity, Privacy & Security
Architect / Distributed Systems & Container Platform Engineer | FULL-TIME,
Contract | Mtn View, CA | ONSITE | $100k - $150k (USD), Equity

We're working on simultaneously giving consumers greater control over their
data, and businesses ways to get insights about consumers without shipping raw
data around.

We just raised seed funding, and are looking for folks to design and build the
product.

You should be comfortable with the risk of joining a seed-stage startup, which
is of course balanced by the experience of creating a product from scratch.

We need experienced engineers who have co-created complex distributed
apps/platforms.

[https://www.fortif-id.com/careers](https://www.fortif-id.com/careers)

------
RoboCuz
vivint.SmartHome | Home Automation - IoT, AI, making cool stuff | Boston, MA |
onsite

At our NEW Boston Innovation Center, we’re delivering an integrated platform,
award-winning products and the industry’s first artificial intelligence for
the smart home. Check out our openings and join the #SmartHomeRevolution

We are looking for wicked smart engineers across multiple functions, but here
are just a few:

-Platform/Back-End Software Engineers

-Full Stack Engineers

-Platform Engineer (Go)

-Embedded Software Engineers

-Mobile Software Engineer (multiple Android and iOS)

-Computer vision (transfer learning, AI fusion)

Check out all of our openings here:
[https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology](https://www.vivint.com/company/careers/team/technology)

technologies we touch: golang, kotlin, python, c/c++, kubernetes, react

Please email avik.patel@vivint.com

------
lana0296
Dia&Co | New York City | Onsite | Remote OK |
[https://www.dia.com](https://www.dia.com)

Dia&Co is the leading personalized styling service for women who wear sizes
14+. Our business meets a profound need, and we are on a mission to
democratize fashion — not only by providing easy access to quality clothing,
but also by building an inclusive community of women who use fashion to
celebrate their bodies.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co](https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co)

Our open positions:

* Lead Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/eekdkocj1](https://grnh.se/eekdkocj1)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/eshew45o1](https://grnh.se/eshew45o1)

* Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/j3egdukt1](https://grnh.se/j3egdukt1)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://grnh.se/k2r8iyqt1](https://grnh.se/k2r8iyqt1)

* Software Engineer, Data: [https://grnh.se/e526msjr1](https://grnh.se/e526msjr1)

* IT Technician: [https://grnh.se/w4dokck31](https://grnh.se/w4dokck31)

* Statistical Analyst: [https://grnh.se/sirmilts1](https://grnh.se/sirmilts1)

* BI Analyst: [https://grnh.se/t17qgco21](https://grnh.se/t17qgco21)

* Senior Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/m2vi1ni01](https://grnh.se/m2vi1ni01)

* Director of Product Design: [https://grnh.se/yhagom771](https://grnh.se/yhagom771)

* Senior Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/ndsjr3cw1](https://grnh.se/ndsjr3cw1)

Tech Stack: Engineering: Ruby on Rails, React, Postgresql, ElasticSearch Data:
Python + Go, Docker, AWS services (e.g. Kinesis, Lambda, ECS, Fargate…)

------
jpwagner
FØCAL | Cambridge/Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE-possible | f0cal.com

\---FØCAL---

Build once. Build everywhere. -- computer-aided design for computer vision.

Next-generation HPC image processing backplane.

We have an innovative team and are looking for outstanding contributors in a
lot of areas

\- Product manager

\- Developer (full-stack web services)

\- Developer (image processing)

Feel free to reach out - email in profile

------
FB_iOS
Facebook | iOS Engineers | ONSITE Menlo Park (relocation package provided)

Facebook is looking for iOS Engineers to come join our mobile efforts! We're
hiring across all teams including: Facebook app, Messenger, Instagram,
Accessibility, and over 60 other teams.

We're looking for engineers who have at least 2 years of experience in iOS
development. Doesn't matter if you're more of an Objective-C or Swift
developer, we have calibrated interviewers that give you the freedom to
interview in either language.

If you're curious what life is like at Facebook, feel free to take a look at
our links below:

Inside Mobile Engineering: [https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-
careers/mobile-engin...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-
careers/mobile-engin...).

Inside iOS Engineering:
[https://code.facebook.com/ios](https://code.facebook.com/ios)

If you're interested, shoot me an email at ranadu (at) fb.com with the subject
line Hacker News.

Agencies and solicitors will be blacklisted.

------
cboutiette
Shell TechWorks | Full-stack Software Architect | Onsite - Cambridge,
Massachusetts | Full-Time | [http://bit.ly/stw-video](http://bit.ly/stw-video)

Technologies: React/NodeJS | C# | .NET Core 2.0 | Python/R | Cloud/AWS/Azure |
Web API | GraphQL | Git

Methodologies: Domain Driven Design (DDD) | Design Thinking | BDD/TDD/Unit
Testing | CI/CD | Agile

Architectures: Microservices | Serverless

Shell TechWorks is a special innovation shop established by Shell in
Cambridge, MA to deliver near term value by solving major challenges in the
energy industry. This requires both effort in exploring new alternative energy
business models (like in our Connected Energy group) involving solar and
battery backup systems and deep diving into traditional Oil & Gas knowledge to
revolutionize how this century-old industry functions in a lower-carbon
future.

Apply - [http://bit.ly/stw-architect](http://bit.ly/stw-architect)

Contact - Robert.Madore@shell.com

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE | $170k+,
bonuses, equity (RSUs)

[https://tanium.com/careers/](https://tanium.com/careers/)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. What makes it special is that it's fast,
scalable, and comes with world-class support.

Lt. Gen. Bill Bender, the recently-retired CIO of the US Air Force, said that
Tanium is "game-changing ... allowing a tremendous amount of automation and
reduced workloads for our network operations people significantly, meaning
things that used to take them months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [1]

Tanium is ~700 people, profitable, and growing fast. We're hiring for all
kinds of roles, including Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, and more; I'll
call out a few interesting ones below.

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, and self directed/unlimited vacation
(most folks take 4~5 weeks).

\--

Senior Software Engineer - $120~160k+ - The core is mostly C++, and then
JavaScript for the modules and admin interface (AngularJS/Node.js - we'll
probably upgrade from AngularJS to something newer eventually, but it works
for now). There's also small but growing amounts of Python and Rust.

On site or US Remote work (pick the closest one) - SF:
[https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1](https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51](https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

Remote or on site in Canada, France, Japan, UK, or USA.

Director TAM - $120~170k+:
[https://grnh.se/r64ytqkl1](https://grnh.se/r64ytqkl1) (Note: "Director" is
indicative of the responsibility level, but it is not a people-managing role.)

Associate TAM - $80~130k:
[https://grnh.se/slpflp3j1](https://grnh.se/slpflp3j1)

\--

Director of Security - $180-200k - (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/4cn3r1fg1](https://grnh.se/4cn3r1fg1) (Note: unlike Director
TAM, this _is_ a people-managing role.)

Security Engineer - $120~140k (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1](https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1)

Product Security Engineer - $120~140k (RTP):
[https://grnh.se/w007hqa21](https://grnh.se/w007hqa21)

Data Engineer - $120~140k (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/qv23wo5e1](https://grnh.se/qv23wo5e1)

\--

I'm a Senior Software Engineer working remote from Ohio. Feel free to ask me
about anything: reply here or email nathan.friedly@[company site].

[1]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

------
davidlumley
clearbit.com | San Francisco, CA | Engineers | In office or Remote | Visa (E3,
TN and similar)

At Clearbit, you'll help build the backbone for modern sales and marketing
teams across the world. We believe in autonomy, automation, the power of great
data and building products that harness it. Clearbit is profitable, rapidly
growing revenue (> 250% ARR growth in 2017), and sustainably growing our team.

We're looking for engineers who are product minded, who have experience with
Go, Ruby, or JavaScript, and who care about the products they work on. We
really value people who take ownership and have the ability to take an idea
from conception to shipping.

If that sounds like you, please get in touch at jobs+engineer@clearbit.com and
mention this post!

------
annpierce
Photofeeler ([https://www.photofeeler.com](https://www.photofeeler.com)) |
Engineers | REMOTE or Onsite near Boulder, CO

If you were a fan of the old OkCupid blog or Christian Rudder's "Dataclysm,"
you will love it here.

~~~
gravyboat
As a heads up it doesn't look like there is any sort of job posting link on
the site.

~~~
annpierce
Looks like we had it only showing to IPs in the Boulder/Denver area, but added
HN referrals too. Thanks!
[https://www.photofeeler.com/jobs#engineer](https://www.photofeeler.com/jobs#engineer)

------
akouri
lvl5 | Senior Software Engineer | Full-Time | San Francisco or Moscow |
[http://www.lvl5.ai](http://www.lvl5.ai)

We're making HD maps for self-driving cars. We need strong engineers and data
scientists to help with our fully computer vision based pipeline. Experience
with GNSS, GIS, SLAM, and structure-from-motion are all a plus. Unlike most
self-driving companies, we build and release our product incrementally so that
we can rapidly iterate -- we're already testing our maps for level 2 and 3
autonomous vehicles with OEMs. Apply on our site at
[https://lvl5.ai/careers.html](https://lvl5.ai/careers.html)

------
tejasmanohar
Segment | Engineering | SF, Vancouver | Full-time |
[https://segment.com](https://segment.com) Segment is growing quickly and
hiring great engineers to help us scale our engineering org. If you would like
to see all of our job postings,
[https://segment.com/jobs](https://segment.com/jobs).

Some work that our engineers are doing:

\- [https://segment.com/blog/the-million-dollar-eng-
problem/](https://segment.com/blog/the-million-dollar-eng-problem/)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/5-advanced-testing-techniques-in-
go...](https://segment.com/blog/5-advanced-testing-techniques-in-go/)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-
accounts/](https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts/)

------
pkarrmann
tOS | react/react native Engineers, Java+Spring Boot Engineers, CTO, CPO, +|
Early-Stage | Berlin, Germany| Onsite | - Product: We build a travel B2B
plattform - Why us: We are founded by BCG Digital Ventures as well as an
amazing corporate partner, which gives us a great unfair advantage to roll
over the market - We have a strong backing - Stack: Java, react/react native,
Spring boot, kubernetis Unfortunately at the moment we can't help with visa,
so people from the EU or with a EU citizenship will be preferred.

Contact: paul@pkrecruiting.de More information:
[https://tos.workable.com/](https://tos.workable.com/)

\- Paul, Recruiting tOS -

------
ffmanan
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

Backend Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914)

Sr. DevOps Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/658358](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/658358)

Below are a few notable roles too:

Head of Marketing
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1108362](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1108362)

FinTech In-House Counsel
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1096554](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/1096554)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
winrid
Reputation.com | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA

We're looking for great people to join the team!
[https://jobs.lever.co/reputation](https://jobs.lever.co/reputation)

You can reach me at dwinrick+hn at reputation dot com

------
PouriaSupportiv
Growth Hacker | Hyper-targeted, AI-driven peer support that's pennies-per-
minute affordable | We’re a small team poised for growth after a successful
alpha with 48K users, and a pre-seed backed by high-profile investors|
info@supportiv.com | SOMA

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 14th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Senior PHP Developers

-Front-end Developer

-Product Marketing Manager

-Visual Designer

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN.

------
lifeID_io
lifeID | full-stack dev | Seattle, Wa.

We are looking for a full stack software developer to build and implement
functional programs. You will work with other Developers and Product Managers
throughout the software development life cycle. In this role, you should be a
team player with a keen eye for detail and problem-solving skills. If you also
have experience in Agile frameworks and popular coding languages, we’d like to
meet you. Your goal will be to build efficient and robust products/solutions
that serve user needs fast.

[https://lifeid.workable.com/jobs/685307](https://lifeid.workable.com/jobs/685307)

------
groktor
iOS & Node.js | Full or part time, INTERNS too | Lisbon, Portugal or REMOTE

We are a boutique consultancy, our main product is a white label casino/gaming
application. We support a handful of clients and are continually adding more.
We are also developing a couple of new unique products related to sports
betting. So if you have an interest in sports and gaming this could be
interesting for you.

I have literally just posted a job ad here with more details :
[https://www.itjobs.pt/oferta/248071/ios-
developer](https://www.itjobs.pt/oferta/248071/ios-developer)

------
4kevinking
kryptco.co | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://krypt.co/jobs](https://krypt.co/jobs)

Join us in fixing authentication using strong cryptography on mobile.

We are a rust-first shop, running the same rust code on iOS, Android, macOS,
Linux, AWS lambda, and web. You will help us refine the core product, add new
controls and multi-party authentication to the teams infrastructure, and
design and develop integrations between existing identity providers and
Krypton.

We're looking for engineers passionate about both systems security and user
experience.

Reach out to us at hello@krypt.co

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Engineering Lead, Software
Engineers, Deep Learning Engineer, Computer Vision Researcher | ONSITE, VISA

[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte (backed by NEA and Costanoa, top tier investors) is looking for
software engineers and an engineering lead with experience shipping production
code. This is a unique opportunity to productionize a fairly research-oriented
team. Our company is based in SF with offices in Norway and code is primarily
in Python and Node.js.

We are also hiring a deep learning engineer a senior computer vision
researcher to work on product and algorithm development.

We are one of the few companies applying machine learning / computer vision to
directly solve the world’s food sustainability issues. By improving fish farm
efficiency (#1 growing sector of food production, $180B globally), we help
close the world’s impending protein deficit.

We work on very challenging infrastructure problems in IOT and machine
learning - our team represents engineering graduates from Princeton and
Stanford. If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at www.aquabyte.ai or @aquabyteai. Email
jobs@aquabyte.ai with any questions.

We're Hiring:

• Software Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-06565...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-065655471e36)

• Engineering Lead:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/deaf1795-9318-462b-b590-8ee61...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/deaf1795-9318-462b-b590-8ee61db1cb37)

• Deep Learning Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3bfb2ded-
ab6b-4677-901b-ffe65...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3bfb2ded-
ab6b-4677-901b-ffe65e1fd5b8)

• Senior Computer Vision Researcher:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/70f50cd6-a67c-4786-bc80-7dc85...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/70f50cd6-a67c-4786-bc80-7dc85da047db)

• And more: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

------
second_comet
iHealth | Full-time onsite | Singapore | Visa sponsorship We are looking for
Frontend Developer | Backend Developer | Mobile Developer to expand our team.
Tech stack is Node.js, React, Redux, RxJs, React-Native, GraphQL, Flow,
Typescript.

You can apply by sending your resume to cheewei.toeh@ihealthlabs.com and do
highlight about your previous projects/Git hub account/ Stackoverflow account

Benefit: Partially subsided breakfast Free high quality fruits Better
insurance coverage Development using MacBook Pro Work and Life balance
Friendly environment Flexi working hours Office located and centre of business
district

------
BryanMMMM
Vestmark is hiring a Senior Software Engineer in Boston, MA, Wakefield, MA(s).
We are a pre-IPO company with rapid growth.

[https://grnh.se/5uwmgcn61](https://grnh.se/5uwmgcn61)

------
hmrc
Leeds/Shipley | Yorkshire UK contract ~500 p.d. ONSITE

Looking for Scala contractors for to deliver a digital customs service for the
Government.

FP experience preferable.

Stack is: \- Play & Twirl \- MongoDb \- ELK stack \- Jenkins / Groovy \- Git

Email on profile.

------
Kpourdeilami
Terrene | Waterloo, Kitchener | ONSITE

We're a small startup (3 people) working on a tool to train and productionize
ml models and optimize them with new training data.

Stack: Python and Javascript Contact: kash@terrene.co

------
allxflores
General Electric Transportation | Chicago, Illinois | full time, onsite

We're looking for -Several Interaction Designers -UX Researchers -Front End
Developers

email me for more info at alex.flores@ge.com

------
nickbf
goodlord.co | Scala, PHP, Typescript/React Engineers | London, UK | Full Time,
ONSITE | [https://goodlord.co/careers](https://goodlord.co/careers)

Goodlord exists to streamline the lettings process for agents, landlords and
tenants in the UK.

Based in Aldgate East, Goodlord is a great work environment with plenty of
scope for personal and professional development.

We're hiring at various levels of experience so get in touch!

nick+hn@goodlord.co

------
SpotHeroHiring
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com)

SpotHero is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation
industry. With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Engineer, Efficiency -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135076](https://spothero.com/careers/1135076)
(Chicago or remote)

Engineering Manager, Platform (Data & Search) -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1051422](https://spothero.com/careers/1051422)
(Chicago or remote)

Engineer, Operator -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135075](https://spothero.com/careers/1135075)
(Chicago or remote)

iOS Developer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/88318](https://spothero.com/careers/88318)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Acquisitions -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1049855](https://spothero.com/careers/1049855)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Consumer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1019222](https://spothero.com/careers/1019222)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Efficiency -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135078](https://spothero.com/careers/1135078)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Operator -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135073](https://spothero.com/careers/1135073)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Front End Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1120188](https://spothero.com/careers/1120188)
(Chicago or remote)

Staff Engineer, Search -
[https://spothero.com/careers/993048](https://spothero.com/careers/993048)
(Chicago or remote)

To apply, please click on the links or email your resume to jobs@spothero.com.
Include any GitHub account, LinkedIn profile, and any project that you’re
particularly proud of. We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
alasano
Coveo | Product Specialist - Technical Support | Montreal & Quebec City,
Canada | Full-time, ONSITE

The Support Specialist’s mission is not only to fix things, it’s also to be
THE specialists of the Coveo product. You will know everything there is to
know about our software in all of its different forms and use this knowledge
not just to help, but also to direct, advise and offer suggestions to
customers, partners and colleagues. As an essential part of Coveo, you'll be
surrounded by a team of exceptionally talented people who won't hesitate to
help you when you need it and you'll be proud to return the favour.

What does your day look like?:

* A morning scrum meeting with the team to go over support incidents and requests on which you need a fresh pair of eyes

* A Web meeting with a colleague from R&D and you solved an incident for a customer. Way to go!

* Show the team how you did it by writing an article in our internal knowledge base (do you know KCS? If not, you will!)

You are passionate about technology, web development and bilingual? In
addition, you have knowledge of JS, JQuery, CSS and HTML and you are a fan of
Linux? But you also love working with people and ensure clients the maximum
satisfaction by identifying, analyzing and correcting problems they report.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com

------
YuriNiyazov
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia is building an open-science platform to bring the world’s research
online, available to all, for free. With over 60 million registered users,
Academia is rapidly transforming the way researchers share their work. We’re a
small team of 25 people, passionate about building great software to open up
science. In 2016, we raised $11 million to fuel the growth of the platform and
the team.

The present model for publishing academic papers is called the prestige model.
In this model, academic journals recruit professors to publish in their
journal. The paper is peer reviewed by 2 or 3 people, and then published. This
process takes 2-3 years (which is about how long it took 120-years ago). The
paper is then made available behind a paywall, and is accessible for $50-$100.
In this model, an average citizen would need to spend thousands of dollars in
order to learn the latest research on any topic.

Academia’s mission is to democratize academic publishing, making academic
papers available and accessible to anyone (not just academic elites),
anywhere, on any device, in any language, for free.

The problem with the prestige model is several fold: the paper is reviewed by
only 2 or 3 people, which isn’t a strong quality signal in today’s world. Only
a few people (100s) actually read papers published in journals, whereas in
Academia’s platform, some papers get thousands of readers. In Academia’s
platform, papers get >69% more citations. And, in Academia’s platform
publishing model, the papers are free, accessible to anyone.
[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0148257)

As a result of Academia’s disruptive movement into Academic publishing, we’ve
become the world’s largest distributor of academic papers. In addition to our
over 60M registered users, we now have over 6.5M monthly actives, and over 30M
unique visitors every month.

With the release of our Premium product, we’ve gone cash flow positive; i.e.
we’re generating more cash than we’re spending. When our investors heard about
this news, they put more money into our company (an influx of $11M in the last
year). We now have enough cash to move out of our single-threaded development
model; we’re deepening our free offering, and widening our revenue producing
products and features. As a result, our valuation has grown substantially.

Due to our cash flow positive results and these recent investments, we’ve
decided to grow our company. We’re 25 employees, with 17 in engineering. We
expect to double in size during the next year, so there are many interesting,
exciting, and provoking technical and business challenges at our company.
We’re located 2+ blocks from Montgomery BART in downtown San Francisco.

We’re a Ruby on Rails shop, with React on the frontend. All of our engineers
are full stack, and virtually all of them are computer scientists. We value
and recruit computer science generalists at Academia. All of our development
teams are product engineering teams. Our teams consist of 1 PM, 1 Designer and
2-4 engineers.

Why don’t you ping me? I’m Director of Infrastructure Engineering at Academia.
yuri at academia dot edu

------
thephyber
Balbix Inc. | San Jose, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

Open reqs:

Director, Quality Assurance |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/balbixcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/balbixcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADDwQqdiPlpT0)

Principal Threat Researcher |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/balbixcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/balbixcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADPKc8v-6sQ0m)

Senior Software Engineer - Backend |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/balbixcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/balbixcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADKQijnF0ehxe)

Data Scientist - AI / ML |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/balbixcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/balbixcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADJg8UZpZJdn6)

Senior DevOps Engineer / IT |
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/balbixcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/balbixcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADHqE2b1NjeRo)

Balbix is _the_ network security company to watch. We are competing with 1,400
computing security companies and analysts don't know how to describe us
because we are doing something that doesn't have an existing category.

We've built a network security platform that _predicts_ where breaches in a
corporate network will happen, suggests corporate security priorities,
suggests prescriptive fixes for observed security issues, and acts as near
real-time network inventory. We are bridging the gap in computer security
resources/skills while improving the efficiency of IT teams. The product is
largely built, we already have several _huge_ customers and are aiming for the
stars this year.

If you want to work at scale, on fulfilling work, supplying a vital security
function to some of the world's largest organizations, give us a look.

Company Website: [https://www.balbix.com/](https://www.balbix.com/)

Crunchbase:
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/balbix](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/balbix)

(This is my personal HN account).

------
jcarbs_
Bloomberg LP | New York, NY (On Site) | Full-time | Senior Software Engineers

Hi! I'm Jen, a recruiter for engineering at Bloomberg. Wanted to highlight a
few open roles in nyc:

SRE - Kubernetes as a Service:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66136](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66136)

Senior Software Engineer - Equity:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62930](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62930)

Senior Java Engineer - Bloomberg Law:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/63001](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/63001)

Senior Web Engineer - Marketing:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/65508](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/65508)

Software Engineer - Trading Systems:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/56372](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/56372)

Senior Java/Hadoop Engineer - Bloomberg High Availability Timeseries Store
(BHATS):
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/65490](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/65490)

Senior Software Engineer - Developer Experience:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/65482](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/65482)

Software Engineer / Research Scientist - Question Answering:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66787](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66787)

As engineers, our environment is friendly and collaborative, and there are
always opportunities here to use new technologies, learn about finance, and
get exposure to other areas of the business. We have opportunities in NYC. SF,
& London - email me your resume @ jcarberry7@bloomberg.net (or
kdonald1@bloomberg.net for london roles), put hackernews in the subject line,
and I will do my best to help you find a job here that matches your skillset
and interests. :)

If you're fresh out of school, please apply here:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/64159](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/64159)

thanks! -jen

------
bradyat
Slice | Multiple Roles | San Mateo, CA| ONSITE

Slice is online shopping, smarter. Slice is transforming online shopping and
retail by unveiling never-before-seen digital commerce data via its e-commerce
intelligence products, APIs, and consumer applications.

Slice operates a market research company, Slice Intelligence. With a data
panel of 5 million online shoppers – the largest of its kind – only Slice
offers vital intelligence that is the pulse of the digital economy—actual
purchases directly from online shoppers, on any device or location, reported
daily. Learn more about Slice Intelligence at www.sliceintelligence.com and on
twitter @SliceIntel.

Benefits & Perks: Competitive comp including salary, bonus and stock, Medical,
dental, vision and basic life insurance, FSA, 401K, Unlimited PTO, Maternity
Leave (up to 22 weeks off / 16 weeks paid), Paternity Leave (up to 8 paid
weeks off), Caltrain Go Pass, Annual professional development budget

Roles:

Big Data Architect (Contract) -
[https://grnh.se/2qvy0qxm1](https://grnh.se/2qvy0qxm1)

Client Data Analyst - [https://grnh.se/23mrbg1](https://grnh.se/23mrbg1)

Data Production Analyst -
[https://grnh.se/wjiq076y1](https://grnh.se/wjiq076y1)

Data Science/Machine Learning Engineer - Classification -
[https://grnh.se/halpc0j31](https://grnh.se/halpc0j31)

Data Science/Machine Learning Engineer - Information Extraction -
[https://grnh.se/s25gtj8a1](https://grnh.se/s25gtj8a1)

Full Stack Engineer - [https://grnh.se/ah858r4x1](https://grnh.se/ah858r4x1)

iOS Developer - [https://grnh.se/d81echgs1](https://grnh.se/d81echgs1)

Software Engineer - Infrastructure Automation/SRE/DevOps -
[https://grnh.se/fh23nd811](https://grnh.se/fh23nd811)

Sr Product Manager - [https://grnh.se/bs7y7pgt1](https://grnh.se/bs7y7pgt1)

Lead Engineer - SRE/DevOps -
[https://grnh.se/qk3kjibf1](https://grnh.se/qk3kjibf1)

...and more

[https://grnh.se/sv8l4y](https://grnh.se/sv8l4y)

------
oatwcareers
Opportunity@Work | Senior Software Developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE

We are looking for an experienced full-time developer who will work with our
small in-house product and engineering team to help us realize our vision of a
multi-sided labor marketplace designed to enable skills-based, inclusive
hiring that reaches millions of Americans.

You will:

    
    
      - Collaborate with technical and nontechnical teammates across Opportunity@Work, providing technical feedback and mentorship around best practices
      - Inform technical trade-offs and possible product paths for development strategy
      - Mentor and guide junior members of the development team
      - Develop technical solutions according to specification
      - Inform technical trade-offs and possible product paths for development strategy
      - Help define interfaces with the diverse array of relevant tools and players (e.g., job boards used by job seekers, applicant tracking systems used by employers)
    

You are passionate about using technology in service of the most pressing and
complex social challenges. You are experienced in working in agile product
development teams. You have experience with and a track record of
demonstrating excellence across the following skills and technologies:

    
    
      - Front-end web development (HTML, CSS, Bootstrap)
      - Back-end data architecture (API design)
      - Object-oriented programming and at least one modern web framework (we use Rails)
      - Managing the software development lifecycle within a team; agile development
      - Making smart tradeoffs of efficiency/speed/reliability/maintainability
      - Following software development best practices (automated testing, code comments, etc)
      - Collaborating with nontechnical partners to effectively communicate technical outcomes
      - Taking a user-driven approach, finding effective solutions for users of diverse socioeconomic and educational backgrounds
    

You should also have:

    
    
      - Passion for our mission: You care deeply about workforce, social justice and inclusive training/hiring related issues.
      - Clear communication: You have good written and verbal communication skills with the ability to synthesize complex information into simple and engaging terms with your audience in mind.
      - People-centered approach: You enjoy engaging with people and have a talent for building and managing strong relationships that achieve outcomes. You are comfortable working in teams and can build rapport with people from diverse backgrounds and perspectives and use a human centered design approach to your work.
    

To apply, visit [https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-
team#techhire](https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-team#techhire)

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite & Remote | New York NY, San Jose CA, San
Francisco CA, Aliso Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, Denver CO, Bellevue WA,
London UK, Sydney AUS, Shanghai CN

 _Hiring: All levels of software engineers, as well as front-end focused
developers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization. You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk 's dev team if:

_ You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small
subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers
and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-
side React & Redux, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs,
distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL
and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus
architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of
thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau).
Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see
experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects
that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience here is not required.

Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 8million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge data sets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture

* Top-tier benefits

If you're interested, please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions)

*Note: We are also hiring NoSQL DBA;s (Aerospike - remote or onsite), SQL DBA's, entry level Site Reliability Engineers (Boulder CO and Ventura CA), Mid-Senior Level Site Reliability Engineers (all levels - remote or onsite), Business Intelligence Analysts (NYC, Sydney AUS), Integrations Managers (NYC), Sr. Data Scientists (Boulder CO, NYC, London, Ventura CA), Application Support (NYC, Ventura CA).

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite & Remote | New York NY, San Jose CA, San
Francisco CA, Aliso Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, Denver CO, Bellevue WA,
London UK, Sydney AUS, Shanghai CN

 _Hiring: All levels of software engineers, as well as front-end focused
developers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization. You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk 's dev team if:

_ You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small
subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers
and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-
side React & Redux, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs,
distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL
and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus
architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of
thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau).
Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see
experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects
that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience here is not required.

Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 8million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge data sets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture

* Top-tier benefits

If you're interested, please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions)

*Note: We are also hiring a NoSQL DBA (Aerospike - remote or onsite), SQL DBA's, entry level Site Reliability Engineers (Boulder CO and Ventura CA), Mid-Senior Level Site Reliability Engineers (all levels - remote or onsite), Business Intelligence Analysts (NYC, Sydney AUS), Integrations Managers (NYC), Sr. Data Scientists (Boulder CO, NYC, London, Ventura CA), Application Support (NYC, Ventura CA).

------
arrtz
Worldwide, REMOTE, full time or part time -- 100% flexibility. $70-100/hr.
Expert Interviewer at Karat ([https://karat.io](https://karat.io))

Work from anywhere in the world that has a solid internet connection. Work as
much or as little as you want. Work any day, any time of day, any number of
hours -- you can do 0 one week, 50 the next week, and back to 0 the next week.
Only requirement there is that we want you to roughly average at least 10
hours a week, or else the training/time investment doesn't make as much sense
from your end or ours. When each interview is done, you're done.

I know the above might sound a little strange, so a bit about the company for
context: Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering
interviews on behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round phone
screens. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their
engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off. We've done a lot to
make the interview experience better for all stakeholders that I could write
whole essays about, but suffice it to say that candidates love working with
us, clients love working with us, and we're well-funded and growing quickly as
a result.

Because of this quickly-growing demand, we're looking to hire more Expert
Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a software engineer with strong written
and verbal English skills with at least a few years of professional
experience. Interviewing experience would be great, but we spend 25 hours
(paid) training you before you even start, so if you're strong technically and
love working with people we can usually make it work :) Interviews are
conducted over video chat, using a collaborative code editor.

Some of our interviewers are freelancers who use our scheduling model to
backfill hours; others are full timers at top tech companies looking to make
some extra cash; others have quit their jobs to work with us full time; some
are digital nomads; one of our interviewers is road tripping around North
America for a year and a half, doing anywhere from zero to 40 interviews each
week depending on where he is and what the weather's like.

The application form is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWH)

I know it's a pretty unique job, so if you have any questions reply here or
email me at josh@karat.io and I'm happy to talk through any of it.

P.S. We're also hiring for our internal team -- particularly looking for
senior engineers right now; for those we generally prefer local (Seattle)
candidates, though we do cover relocation. More details on those here:
[https://karat.io/careers](https://karat.io/careers), or feel free to email me
if you have any questions.

------
lifeID_io
lifeID | Full-Stack developer | Seattle, Wa

[https://lifeid.workable.com/jobs/685307](https://lifeid.workable.com/jobs/685307)

------
raunaq_b
Humanising Autonomy | Computer Vision / Deep Learning Engineer | FULL-TIME |
ONSITE | London, UK | £30k - £40k + Share Option Plan | No Visa Sponsorship

Who we are:

Humanising Autonomy envisions a future where people around the world can
naturally and intuitively interact with autonomous systems, and is creating a
new category of human-centred products that help people and autonomous systems
to better understand, interact, and work with each other.

We are currently developing multiple industrial solutions, primarily in the
automotive industry, where we are developing a platform to understand human
behaviour and body language across cultures to improve the decision making of
autonomous vehicles. Our current partners include Daimler-Mercedes Benz, Cisco
and Honda, and are looking to work with select other partners to realise this
future.

The role:

As employee number 6, you will be part of the core team and help build the
foundation of the software stack, using computer vision to generate valuable
information from data sources. You will help in creating deep learning
architectures and models and eventually integrate them to create innovative
decision-making systems for the major players in the autonomous revolution.

Your work will impact how autonomous systems will interact with people - a
field whose relevance is rapidly expanding, and from which you can expect a
fast-moving adventure! Your main responsibilities will include:

\- Developing and analysing deep learning and computer vision models \-
Developing evaluation metrics and model testing procedures \- Working with
data scientists / anthropology teams to understand how insights can be applied
to the deep learning models.

The role will involve large responsibility and autonomy within the company,
and require the ability to work both independently as well as part of a
creative core team of designers, engineers and social scientists.

Apply to us via Angel List: [https://angel.co/humanising-
autonomy/jobs/351268-deep-learni...](https://angel.co/humanising-
autonomy/jobs/351268-deep-learning-computer-vision-engineer)

------
jongleberry
Dollar Shave Club | Product Managers, Engineers, etc. | Full-Time | Marina del
Rey (Los Angeles), CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com)

We are hiring product managers, engineers, designers, marketers, and much
more.

Our current technical stack is:

\- Frontend: node.js, Ember, but transitioning to React, Redux, TypeScript

\- Backend: Rails, Elixir

\- Mobile: Swift, Java

\- Infrastructure: Go

Here are some listings, but feel free to visit
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub)
or email me at jon.ong@dollarshaveclub.com:

\- Director of Engineering, Data Science & Engineering
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oKZc7fwM](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oKZc7fwM)

\- Senior Product Designer
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oCZA6fw1](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oCZA6fw1)

\- Senior Experience Designer
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oq7i6fwF](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oq7i6fwF)

\- Product Manager
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o5Ek7fwU](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o5Ek7fwU)

\- Senior Technical Product Manager
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/omEk7fwb](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/omEk7fwb)

\- Senior Data Scientist
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o4mI5fwX](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o4mI5fwX)

\- Senior Data Engineer
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9w76fwC](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9w76fwC)

\- Email Engineer
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ojvV6fwz](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ojvV6fwz)

\- Frontend Engineer
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ojn46fwA](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ojn46fwA)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oxGv6fwy](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oxGv6fwy)

\- Software Engineer, Infrastructure
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/os6W6fwk](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/os6W6fwk)

\- Software Engineer, Android
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oHp46fw0](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oHp46fw0)

------
valtjobs
Tufts | Software Developer | Software Engineer | full time | Medford, MA, USA
| Onsite

We are a team at Tufts University (Boston area) researching data
visualizations for machine learning model comparison and selection. Plain
English project description: You train a variety of ML models to solve a
particular problem. Which is the best model for the task at hand? What can you
learn by comparing the models?

The project (Data Driven Discovery of Models, aka D3M) is funded by a large
grant from the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA). We are
looking for a full-time full stack developer (mostly front-end) to join our
multi-institutional team of researchers at Tufts, Georgia Tech, and Wisconsin-
Madison.

This would be a great way for an established front-end dev to get their feet
wet in machine learning, or for a dev with ML experience to work on higher-
level ML concepts.

Our current tech stack: Docker, Node, Vue, D3.

The most important skills a candidate would have are front-end development
skills in JavaScript, including knowledge of the current state of frameworks
such as Vue.js, excellent communication and team skills, and experience in
maintaining software over the course of a multiyear project.

Responsibilities: software development of front- and back-end visual analytics
system for the DARPA D3M project (e.g., Vue client, D3 visualizations, Node
server, communication channels between different components would be through
Web Socket and gRPC), Team Management (e.g., participation in D3M project
meetings, collaboration with the team members, composed of Tufts, Georgia
Tech, and Wisconsin-Madison, Collaboration with other teams in the D3M
project).

Expertise: JavaScript, Python. Experience of working in web-based front-end
frameworks like Vue, React, Angular, etc. Must be thoughtful of UI/UX.
Experience in web-based visualization tools such as D3, Tableau, etc.
Knowledge of open-source development and team-collaborative development
environments, e.g., GitHub. Experience with integration technologies like
Docker, Kubernetes, etc is a plus. Research experience a plus. Basic knowledge
of stats/data science.

Qualification: BS or MS in computer science with 2+ year experience in working
client-web based architecture and developing web-based visual analytics tools.
Experience developing server-side data management systems is useful.
Experience with machine learning would be an additional plus. The BS/MS isn't
a hard-and-fast requirement, but this position will require the theoretical
and mathematical background found in traditional CS education routes.

Travel: Some travel is required to attend integration exercises at DARPA in
DC, including up to 4 weeks in the summer and 2 weeks in the winter.

If you are interested, shoot us an email: jobs.valt@gmail.com

Or apply online: [http://jobs.hr.tufts.edu/](http://jobs.hr.tufts.edu/) (job #
18001176)

------
kimdrip
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series C/320 employee company with major growth plans for 2018. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Engineer, Appliance Tooling and Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8758ef5f-9a65-469f-b927-21502b52...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8758ef5f-9a65-469f-b927-21502b52f4e9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Developer Experience (DX):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d82db161-b69b-4a59-bcb6-8aecf9bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d82db161-b69b-4a59-bcb6-8aecf9bf6706?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Private SaaS:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/9f2f7749-adb5-47f4-90f7-b25e2915...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/9f2f7749-adb5-47f4-90f7-b25e2915c13f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Infrastructure Engineer, Private SaaS:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0185fcd2-19cd-42e7-b945-3611a8ad...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0185fcd2-19cd-42e7-b945-3611a8adca93?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Infrastructure Security - Security Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dceed361-4f30-480a-97b6-66d2e052...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dceed361-4f30-480a-97b6-66d2e052c8a6?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Lead Engineer, Cloud Storage Reliability:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/6978038c-097a-46ed-978f-764c1c8c...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/6978038c-097a-46ed-978f-764c1c8c0f32?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Lead Engineer, Multifactor and Anomaly Detection:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/acfbd95d-c0de-4e61-b97a-faddd496...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/acfbd95d-c0de-4e61-b97a-faddd496adb7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-first company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2017 offsite in Cancun. 2018 will be in
Panama, we hope to see you there!: •
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832)
•
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392)

------
59243
Expensify - Portland, OR, San Francisco, CA Full Stack Engineer, Mobile
Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
“expense reports that don’t suck!” (Google “expensify” to read more.) We’re
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren’s call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it’s not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won’t need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn’t a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We’ve done Cambodia, Thailand,
Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and Uruguay. Our most recent trip was Uruguay in
January, where do you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We’re going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you’re going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you’re the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out.

If you’re this sort of person, you’ll know what I mean. If not, then this
position isn’t for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got
this far, nothing I can do would stop you from applying. That’s a problem
because while I know you are awesome, it’s actually really hard and time
consuming to find you in the midst of the literally hundreds of other
applications I get from everyone else. So this is where I’m going to ask my
first favor: can you make it really easy and obvious how great you are, so I
don’t accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

------
hunterwerlla
Microsoft | Bellevue, WA | Junior/Senior Engineers | mostly C, some C++ and
some C# | Cortana | sdk, devices, audio, and cloud service work | Full time
onsite

Hi all,

The Cortana SDK and devices team is looking for software engineers to work on
the Cortana SDK and Cortana Devices. Our team builds the client for Cortana,
the SDK to build standalone Cortana devices with, and does some cloud service
work as well. This is a young team, so you can make a large impact on the code
base without feeling bogged down in years of tradition.

We have already shipped our first product, the Harman Kardon Invoke:
[https://www.harmankardon.com/invoke.html](https://www.harmankardon.com/invoke.html)
and are working on cool projects like the JCI GLAS:
[https://glas.johnsoncontrols.com/](https://glas.johnsoncontrols.com/)

 _requirements_ We need people well versed in low level programming with a
knack for picking up things fast. We have a lot of different aspects of the
project that need fleshing out from audio pipline to lighting to services.
Much of our current work is C, but we have work in C++, C#, Objective-C and
Java as well. IOT or light embedded experience is definitely a plus: our
devices rely heavily on cloud services. Linux experience is preferred, and the
ideal person would be able to develop on and for both Linux and Windows, but
if you have no experience with one of the two that is fine as well. About half
the team uses Linux for development and the other half uses Windows.

Personally speaking, I have a lot of fun at work because we work on so many
different types of technologies all the way from a C# service to arcane areas
of Linux APIs. Another thing I like is we have no standard platform for
development, so I Vim and Linux for all of my work (if you want to become our
first developer primarily on OSX that's fine with us :P).

If you are interested, please email your resume to me at
cortanasdkresumes@microsoft.com and a short 1-3 sentences that indicate you
read the post. You should also apply to the external postings below as well:

External postings:

[https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/387001/Senior-
Softwa...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/387001/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

[https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/413905/Software-
Engi...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/413905/Software-Engineer-2)

[https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/390183/SOFTWARE-
ENGI...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/job/390183/SOFTWARE-ENGINEER-2)

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | Healthcare Interoperability Software Developer/Architect | Ann
Arbor, MI | REMOTE OR ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

Note: this job is open to US Residents only. Foreign nationals can apply but
only if you live within the US.

Does what you do matter? Is the work that you do making a difference in the
world?

What CareEvolution does actually matters. Our HIEBus platform helps patients
attain better health outcomes.

Simply stated, at CareEvolution, you will craft our platform for healthcare
interoperability, as well as web and mobile applications. Under the covers,
though, a lot more is going on - we have developed a robust software solution
that ingresses data, programmatically links that data across institutions on a
per-patient basis, and supplies APIs to consume, project, modify, and
aggregate that data in all sorts of interesting and useful ways. You can read
our company page for a more detailed explanation of our mission and culture.

We are looking for software developers to help us build out our platform;
write IHE Profile data adapters (drivers) to automatically ingress data from
hundreds of data sources - both batched and in real time; craft the next
generation of healthcare apps; identify the real needs of our customers, and
execute on them accurately and quickly; and be technical sherpas helping
customers connect to us

At CareEvolution, we don't give you things to work on. Part of your work at
CareEvolution determining your work: you decide what to do. We've designed our
organization specifically to promote creativity, innovation, and focus on
solving some of the hardest challenges in healthcare.

We'd love to talk to you if you have experience with healthcare technologies
like CDA/CCD/CCDA; IHE profiles like PIX, XDS, XCPD, XCA, XDR; and HL7

We're a small team - still under 100 people (and all technical!) - but our
platform manages health data for over 100 million people.

Check out our listing on StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/171879/healthcare-
interoperab...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/171879/healthcare-
interoperability-software-developer-careevolution) .

Visit our website at
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/) \- or visit
our recruiting portal at
[http://letsfixhealthcare.com/](http://letsfixhealthcare.com/)

Submit resumes to resume@careevolution.com

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity at our company. We do
not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

------
bidmotion
BidMotion | Senior BackEnd Engineer | Paris | Onsite, Full-time | Visa | €80K
- €100K [http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-235702-senior-backend-
en...](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-235702-senior-backend-engineer)

We are looking for a Senior Backend Engineer experienced in low latency high
throughput distributed systems.

We are currently handling over 3 million HTTP req/min, more than 20 TB of
data, and projects spread across 120 servers. We are bidding for ads real time
and growing on a daily basis. Simply put; we need someone who knows how to
handle a lot of data, really fast, and horizontally scale the system.

Requirements:

\- 4+ years of experience in low latency high throughput distributed systems

\- Ability to make and take responsibility for high level technical decisions

\- Knowledge of stream processing (Kafka, Spark...)

\- Experience with key-value stores (DynamoDB, Aerospike...)

Bonus points:

\- Java or JVM language experience

\- Experience with resilient software design

\- Knowledge of microservice architecture patterns

From us to you:

\- International work environment fully in English

\- Located in central Paris

\- 50% public transportation covered and meal vouchers

\- 25 days of paid vacation, private health insurance, opportunity to work
remotely

\- And of course, very competitive packages

tl;dr: We’re small, but shooting for the stars. If you are looking for a place
where you can make a huge impact and grow, come join us.

Get in touch with us hr@bidmotion.com or check other openings
[http://www.bidmotion.com/careers](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers)

------
massung
The Knowledge Portal Network Group at the Broad Institute [0] is looking to
hire a senior, front-end, Java/Groovy engineer to maintain, extend, and
improve our complex-disease knowledge portals [1]. You can find the complete
job listing (and apply) here:

[https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/broad_institute...](https://broadinstitute.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/broad_institute/job/Cambridge-
MA/Senior-Principal-Software-Engineer_6186)

Our team aggregates and stores statistical data for billions of genetic
variants and organizes them to be rapidly queried and visualized by
biologists, statistical geneticists, pharmaceutical researchers, and
clinicians to find genetic associations, treatment targets, etc. The size of
the data we work with is expected to grow by at least an order of magnitude in
the coming years.

The current portal code is built on the Spring framework, is primarily coded
in Groovy, and makes heavy use of jQuery and D3 for visualizations. Our team
also make significant use of Scala. Although not a requirement for this role,
if learning and/or using Scala is of interest to you, there will be ample
opportunities to do so. We also use Python, R, and some Perl.

You would be working with small team of ~12 people and have a major impact on
the future development and directions of the project.

Working remote may be an option for the right candidate (some team members are
currently remote). As the Broad is based in Cambridge, MA, there is a
requirement that you be within a few hours of EST time-zone, a willingness to
travel on-site periodically, and go to various meet-ups/conferences.

This position does not require an immediate working knowledge of genetics, but
such knowledge is a plus. The willingness to learn the biology to better serve
the computational biologists on the team and better understand the needs of
Portal users would be of long-term benefit to the team and yourself. This is
much easier on-site as there are constant lectures and learning opportunities
at the Broad, MIT, and Harvard for all employees. Some of these are also
streamed.

You will also be exposed to several other projects at the Broad which our team
collaborates with such as HAIL [2], WDL [3], FireCloud [4], and more.

If you are interested, please apply online via the job posting above. If you
have any additional questions, feel free to email myself, Jeffrey Massung, or
Mafruha Haque:

jmassung [at] broadinstitute [dot] org mhaque [at] broadinstitute [dot] org

[0]: [https://www.broadinstitute.org/diabetes/type-2-diabetes-
know...](https://www.broadinstitute.org/diabetes/type-2-diabetes-knowledge-
portal) [1]:
[http://www.type2diabetesgenetics.org/](http://www.type2diabetesgenetics.org/)
[2]: [https://hail.is/](https://hail.is/) [3]:
[https://software.broadinstitute.org/wdl/](https://software.broadinstitute.org/wdl/)
[4]:
[https://software.broadinstitute.org/firecloud/](https://software.broadinstitute.org/firecloud/)

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Crypto Protocol Engineer, Frontend Developer, Distributed
Systems Engineer | Remote | Fulltime
[https://angel.co/lightning](https://angel.co/lightning)

[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

At Lightning Labs, we scale blockchains. Our current focus is the development
and deployment of the Lightning Network[1], an open blockchain scalability
protocol[2] primarily being developed for Bitcoin. Lightning allows for high
volume, low fee, instant payments on top of Bitcoin. We strive to continually
push the edge of innovation w.r.t blockchain scalability, advanced privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. Amongst our team include
applied cryptographers, the designers of the Lightning Network protocol, and
several Bitcoin developers making key contributions to the open source Bitcoin
eco-system such as roasbeef[3].

{Cryto Protocol Engineer || Distributed Systems Engineer}:

We're looking for an experienced software engineer well versed in applied
cryptography, peer to peer networks, distributed systems, open source software
collaboration, and cryptocurrencies. Your job description would include
working on lnd[4] the most feature-complete implementation of the Lightning
Network, neutrino[5] an advanced lite client operating mode for Bitcoin,
conduct novel research into cryptocurrencies (and related areas), and helping
to design the next generation of smart contract applications on Bitcoin.

{Frontend Developer}:

Our work on the second-layer of blockchains presents a number of UI/UX
challenges as we lift traditional wallets to the next layer creating a new
application platform on top Lightning. As a result, we're also looking for a
frontend developer to build out the key applications, libraries, and tools for
the masses to interact with Lightning. Our applications are built on React,
React-Native, MobX and Electron, communicating with a Lightning daemon over a
binary RPC protocol. Ideal applicants have experience building+shipping React-
Native applications, and have also have experience maintaining open source
projects.

You can contact me directly at jobs@lightning.engineering with some, or all of
the following: link to your github account, resume, a brief cover letter
detailing your past experience in the areas listed above, and some relevant
work you've done.

[1]: [http://lightning.network/](http://lightning.network/)

[2]: [https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-
rfc/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc/)

[3]: [https://github.com/roasbeef/](https://github.com/roasbeef/),
[https://twitter.com/roasbeef](https://twitter.com/roasbeef)

[4]:
[https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/)

[5]:
[https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino](https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino)

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript/Node/React, CSS3/SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand
|[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)
We are a software development company focused on building web and mobile
applications for startups and innovative companies from all over the world. We
take a product development approach, creating custom software that people will
love to use and empowering our clients to do what they do best - better.

Our founding team has been part of the early stage of companies such as
Lazada, Rocket Internet and other recognized startups. Over the years, we have
grown an expert and multidisciplinary team working on large scale software
development projects of very diverse nature such as SAAS, social and eCommerce
platforms.

If you want to grow your skills as a developer, work following the best
practices in the industry and have fun while doing so, Nimbl3 is the right
place for you!

To learn more about how we work, check our Github and Medium accounts. To view
some of the application we have developed, check our Dribbble and Behance
accounts.

Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)

Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e?locale=en)

Web and Mobile Product Manager
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en)

Front-end/Javascript Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en)

Senior iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en)

Internship - Software Development
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en)

Senior Software Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en)

------
mahmoud_emam
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, Tel Aviv, Shanghai | ONSITE | VISA support|
Relocation support

* Software Developer - Payment (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/i04olnco1](https://grnh.se/i04olnco1)

* Software Developer (Tel Aviv) [https://grnh.se/q5ne1d5i1](https://grnh.se/q5ne1d5i1)

* Software Developer & People Manager (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/3b1rr6151](https://grnh.se/3b1rr6151)

* Full stack developer (Tel Aviv) [https://grnh.se/w1b4jesn1](https://grnh.se/w1b4jesn1)

* Full stack developer and Team lead (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/haf1v2gr1](https://grnh.se/haf1v2gr1)

* Principal Developer (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/h8vdwhew1](https://grnh.se/h8vdwhew1)

* Android Developer(Shanghai) [https://grnh.se/uro7jv1](https://grnh.se/uro7jv1)

* Software Development Manager (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/preg88f01](https://grnh.se/preg88f01)

* Software Development Manager (Tel Aviv) [https://grnh.se/jjh765fj1](https://grnh.se/jjh765fj1)

* Product Owner Infra (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/ekawg81](https://grnh.se/ekawg81)

* Product Owner Email Infra (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/okm54yj31](https://grnh.se/okm54yj31)

* Product Owner (Shanghai) [https://grnh.se/aiycqlor1](https://grnh.se/aiycqlor1)

* Product Owner - Data Science (Tel Aviv) [https://grnh.se/dtx520wl1](https://grnh.se/dtx520wl1)

* Sr. Product Owner Infra (Tel Aviv) [https://grnh.se/60d1n34x1](https://grnh.se/60d1n34x1)

* Site Reliability Engineer (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/6gv0adq81](https://grnh.se/6gv0adq81)

* Data Scientist – NLP (Amsterdam) [https://grnh.se/2hefxqq41](https://grnh.se/2hefxqq41)

* Data Scientist Machine Learning (Tel Aviv) [https://grnh.se/8c3o5jpv1](https://grnh.se/8c3o5jpv1)

PS: Booking.com take care of relocation and visa sponsorship if needed.
general interview process goes as Hackerrank test, Recruiter phone interview,
Technical phone interview, onsite interviews.

I work as a backend developer for more than a year at booking.com during this
year I personally grow in both technical and non technical skills, the work
environment is challenging but also safe.

We are a data driven Company rely heavily of A/B testing. To have more insight
about what we are working on have a look at our tech blog:
[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

If you have any questions or you would like me to refer you, feel free to send
me an email at mahmoudadelemam92@gmail.com

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents!

Our IoT platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams either in Berlin or
Munich. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you!

We'd love to hear from you! Take a look at our job postings and see what's
right for you.

Open Positions:

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Embedded Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=82](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=82)

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71)

Backend Engineer (m/f) Python/Java – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=103](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=103)

Big Data Engineer (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Frontend Engineer (m/f) - Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=104](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=104)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany | Visa | Onsite
[https://www.researchgate.net/about](https://www.researchgate.net/about)
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users.

ResearchGate is the professional network for scientists. The network was
founded in 2008 by the physicians Dr. Ijad Madisch and Dr. Sören Hofmayer
along with computer specialist Horst Fickenscher. Nine years later, 13 million
researchers and scientists connect on ResearchGate, and make research open to
all. The company has completed four rounds of financing, and investors include
Benchmark, Founders Fund, Wellcome Trust, Goldman Sachs Investment Partners,
and Bill Gates.

We are looking for:

Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/28e6afff-1598-4834-be9e-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/28e6afff-1598-4834-be9e-da9f65558112?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior Software Engineer, Frontend & Responsive UIs:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/4508d2de-f04a-4028-961a-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/4508d2de-f04a-4028-961a-9004ed04cd5b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Frontend Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/8e8e539e-208a-4405-aa39-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/8e8e539e-208a-4405-aa39-cc2f8ab2c72b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior Software Engineer PHP:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/d0a08e0e-ea3d-40ec-9135-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/d0a08e0e-ea3d-40ec-9135-bc533b5ff12a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Software Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/753fd71d-6e51-459b-a22a-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/753fd71d-6e51-459b-a22a-53fd53d478bb?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Software Engineer - Front End Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/f956b173-126c-4efb-93d8-f...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/f956b173-126c-4efb-93d8-fe2b99ff171b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

React Native Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/8e8e539e-208a-4405-aa39-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/8e8e539e-208a-4405-aa39-cc2f8ab2c72b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/004c46e0-d8aa-4c44-b1c6-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/004c46e0-d8aa-4c44-b1c6-2b571e8e1020?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior UX Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/ee224fb3-d668-437b-8920-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/ee224fb3-d668-437b-8920-b99cd948fbcd?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

More on our careers page:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)

------
jfbriggs
Scoop | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.takescoop.com](https://www.takescoop.com)

Scoop brings co-workers and neighbors together to enjoy a smooth carpooling
experience—unlocking new opportunities to create friendships, improve their
well-being, and make the most of their valuable time.

Few companies get to face such diverse technical challenges as Scoop, and
we’ve built a team of people excited to face these challenges together while
investing in each other’s growth.

Scoop’s engineering team may move bits and pixels, but we also put real, live
human beings in cars together. We’re touching problems academics have written
about for years, and have data that no other company has ever collected.

Scoop, however, knows engineering is not a lone discipline. We’re a small team
with varied backgrounds: big companies, VC-backed startups, bootcamps,
academia, etc. We like to build together, and we like to learn together. Our
entire team and process are built around helping you grow and be successful,
and we’d love to tell you more about the impact you could have at Scoop.

====

We’re prioritizing looking for:

iOS/Android Engineer: In these roles (we’re looking for someone for each),
you’ll be part of a small team working on Scoop’s mobile apps. You can count
on building new features/screens, implementing complex business logic, and
leveraging iOS/Android APIs for things like location data; work that will
directly impact thousands of commuters on a daily basis. To find out more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/0738c3b5-3609-42c0-98e4-eb3d...](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/0738c3b5-3609-42c0-98e4-eb3d349ca34e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews) (iOS)
[https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/64d80e73-9ebc-4a5a-b75a-9f95...](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/64d80e73-9ebc-4a5a-b75a-9f954bcd9991?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews) (Android)

Platform Engineer: In this role, you’ll be an important part of building out
the platform upon which the Scoop team builds applications. You’ll focus on
both writing new software and deploying existing tools; help scale our build,
test, and deployment pipeline; and ensure our product consistently works well
for thousands of carpoolers daily. To find out more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/81a66379-655c-4adb-a8e5-3a7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/81a66379-655c-4adb-a8e5-3a7b43f331c2?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Data Engineer: In this role, you’ll work closely with data scientists and
Scoop’s product team to understand their needs and create a platform that
empowers them. Your efforts will include architecting, developing, and
deploying infrastructure on which data moves; as well as operationalizing
machine learning - from research into fault-tolerant, production-scale
deployments. To find out more: [https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/8d1055ac-
ac0e-4613-a874-afc0...](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/8d1055ac-
ac0e-4613-a874-afc0dfeaf9c2?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

====

 __Interested in Scoop, but believe your skills align more closely with a
different role?
Visit[https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop) to see
all of our current openings!

------
g_h
PayGarden | Full-stack | SF | Full Time | ONSITE (preferred, sponsor visa) +
REMOTE (some positions)

What: With PayGarden merchants can accept major brand gift cards as payment -
imagine Stripe, but instead of credit cards, your customers can pay with
Starbucks, Walmart, Amazon (& 100 more) gift cards.

See our partnership with Watsi [0] turning major brand cards into life-
changing healthcare for people, or Private Internet Access [1] making VPN
payment anonymous.

How: Our systems handle millions of dollars, built primarily with
Clojure/Script & a dash of Rust.

Us: If you've ever done any work with Clojure, you've likely seen someone from
our tiny, incredibly high-leverage team of Xooglers & YC alumni. We've:

\- contributed to the cljs compiler [2],

\- built cool open-source Clojure/Scripts apps [3],

\- given [4] dozens [5] of talks [6] on [7] fun and cutting [8] edge
development

\- run the #sfcljs & ReasonDojo meetups

You: Love working with others, taking ownership over business concerns while
jumping into other parts of the stack to help out. An internal drive to
continuously improve, while remaining humble.

jobs@paygarden.com with "HN" in the subject, & link us to your favorite
project!

[0] [https://www.paygarden.com/watsi/donate-your-gift-
card](https://www.paygarden.com/watsi/donate-your-gift-card)

[1]
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)

[2]
[https://youtu.be/mty0RwkPmE8?t=23m30s](https://youtu.be/mty0RwkPmE8?t=23m30s)

[3] [https://precursorapp.com/blog/clojure-is-a-product-design-
to...](https://precursorapp.com/blog/clojure-is-a-product-design-tool)

[4] [https://youtu.be/t6CRZ-iG39g](https://youtu.be/t6CRZ-iG39g) \- OneGraph

[5] [https://youtu.be/i9eu9e7gN0Q](https://youtu.be/i9eu9e7gN0Q) \- Unikernels
in the real world

[6] [https://youtu.be/QWfHrbSqnB0](https://youtu.be/QWfHrbSqnB0) \- Truly
full-stack apps in OCaml

[7] [https://youtu.be/Yp7MmskzF9Y](https://youtu.be/Yp7MmskzF9Y) \- Generating
& Running 1,000,000 Selenium tests in 60 minutes

[8] [https://youtu.be/wjHTsaqwMIE](https://youtu.be/wjHTsaqwMIE) \-
Polymorphic Codebases

------
khalilravanna
The Predictive Index | UI Designer | Westwood, MA | ONSITE

Company:

The Predictive Index (PI) is an award-winning workforce assessment platform.
60 years of proven science, assessment software, and our curriculum of
management workshops make PI the perfect option for any company looking to
assess, predict, and better manage their people anywhere in the world. Over
6,000 clients use PI to define behavioral and cognitive job requirements, hire
the best-fitting candidates, and keep them engaged. AT&T, DocuSign, the LA
Clippers, Hugo Boss, and Subway are just a few of our notable clients.

Who you are:

A graphic designer specializing in interactive design and flow. Consistent
goals, but able to adapt to new feedback. Cares about the little things that
make MVP into MLP (M-Lovable-P).

Appreciates and understands UX research, but isn't primarily focused on it.
May not possess any coding skills at all, but does understand enough about how
things are made that designs are practical/feasible and not just pretty.

An arbiter of preferences. This role is going to hear feedback from Brand
design, UX, Product, and Developers. They need to hear all of these things,
digest them, and come to a wise decision they believe in.

What you'll be building:

We recently listened to our customers in a big way and redesigned our entire
software experience. We wanted our customer voice to be the loudest, so we
completed this re-design of the software quickly so we could put it out there
and iterate on it live as we collected a ton of feedback. We are over the bulk
of that initial redesign and are looking for a world-class UI designer to come
in and truly take our design to the next level.

There's a lot of opportunity here as we have a vastly used product with a lot
of functionality that really needs a visionary to unlock its true potential.
Both in terms of visual appeal but also in exposing the latent functionality
in a usable manner so that people get the real value out of the product that
they're paying for!

Apply:

If interested please apply here and include your resume and portfolio (must-
have): [https://grnh.se/g7yy88hu2](https://grnh.se/g7yy88hu2)

If you like you can also hit me up on LinkedIn directly. Please include
"Hacker News" in your message so I don't ignore your message from all the
recruiter spam :)

www.linkedin.com/in/stefan-valentin

ALSO HIRING:

We are also going to be spinning up a new engineering team so we will be
hiring engineers as well! This will be working on a new greenfield product
that doesn't event exist today! We're looking for mid level + engineers and a
potential lead position in the future depending on the candidate.

Our current stack is .NET backend with Angular/TypeScript on the frontend but
this team may lean more towards technologies like Node/RoR/Whatever-theyre-
comfortable-with-that-enables-them-to-iterate-quickly-and-provide-value-to-
customers

If you're applying for this role, message me on linkedin directly with "Hacker
News Engineer Role" in your message!

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineer | San Francisco & Pleasanton, CA | Onsite,
10xgenomics.com

We're a biotech company developing novel software, hardware, and biochemical
systems to give scientists new methods of discovering the mechanisms behind
cancer and immunology. We're growing our software team of currently seven
engineers (including myself) and three QA engineers to support the rapid
adoption of our technology and release of three new novel products this year.
Scientists are really excited about our technology as evidenced by the company
seeing $71 million in revenue in 2017, which was more than double our revenue
in 2016. This month we've also raised $50M in our Series D with Meritech
leading the round [1].

You can find out more about our massively parallel pipelines as well as our
visualization software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux. No
previous biological experience is required, but if you're interested you're
more than welcome to learn! You'll work with a team who are alums of YC,
Google, Facebook, 23andMe, MIT, Harvard, Caltech, and more.

We're currently hiring for several software roles, but feel free to email me
if you think you're a good fit for another role.

\- Senior Software Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-
software-engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/)

\- Software Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-engineer/)

\- Senior UI Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-
engineer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-engineer/)

\- Software QA Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-
quality-enginee...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-quality-
engineer/)

Just a note that we do have an office in San Francisco even though the
listings only specify Pleasanton. We also now have company sponsored Lyft
rides from the Dublin/Pleasanton BART station to our Pleasanton HQ. Feel free
to reach out if you're interested in working on petabyte scale data problems
using modern software practices or even if you just want to chat. You can
reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

[1]: [https://www.fiercebiotech.com/medtech/10x-genomics-
raises-50...](https://www.fiercebiotech.com/medtech/10x-genomics-
raises-50m-secures-75m-credit-facility)

------
swesthafer
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Fulltime | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring
Javascript Application Engineers & Java API Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Over the past couple of years,
we've worked hard to migrate our entire web application stack to Node and
powerful client-side apps and we're looking to turn the dial towards product
experimentation and innovation. We need your engineering ability and your
desire to be a part of the whole product!

I’m a manager on the Online Checkout (that’s the “Pay with PayPal” button and
experience) engineering team. We're looking for experienced JavaScript
developers. My team is currently working primarily with Angular on the client
and Express/Kraken on Node. If you've got experience with GraphQL or React,
we're actively exploring doing an inside-out migration of our application and
could use your expertise. As most Node shops go, we're leveraging a whole lot
of other open source tools as well and we're very supportive of open source
activities for our people.

Likewise -- there's a large demand for API focused Java engineers to help with
our payment services that serve over $100+B in payments across 200+ countries.
The PayPal Platform is a suite of web services, which are used by internal and
external developers to enable payments anytime, anywhere and anyway. The
Platform processes billions of requests each month, and enables PayPal and its
partners to rapidly innovate on new payment scenarios and enable new
experiences. Therefore, the evolution of the Platform is integral to PayPal’s
long-term strategy.

As an engineer in our development team you will be responsible for the
development and delivery of the web services supporting PayPal APIs and user
experiences on various channels (web, mobile, etc.), as well as integrations
with partners. You will work closely with product and experience and/or
integration teams to understand the developer needs and deliver the APIs that
meets their needs.

JavaScript / Node JS Application Engineers: [https://jobsearch.paypal-
corp.com/en-US/job/node-js-software...](https://jobsearch.paypal-corp.com/en-
US/job/node-js-software-engineer/J3Q65X6LLXD4F2W30P3) Java API Engineers:
[https://jobsearch.paypal-corp.com/en-US/job/senior-
checkout-...](https://jobsearch.paypal-corp.com/en-US/job/senior-checkout-api-
developer/J3T4PF64Y6XWPCR74FV)

We have several openings within my team as well as within other teams--so drop
me a line even if my particular opening doesn't sound interesting and I'll
help you find the right place! You can contact me at swesthafer at paypal dot
com.

------
mebassett
Trivium Real Estate | Frontend and Devops | London | Full-time | ONSITE

We're a young, investor-backed, machine-learning startup for the commercial
real estate industry. Our MVP is moments away from launching and customers are
queuing to take it for a spin. As such, we're growing our team to tackle the
challenges ahead.

We're a team of 8, located at London's South Bank and value continuous
learning, empathy with our clients and customers, and empowering our engineers
to make the best decisions.

# Front-End Engineer

This is for someone who:

    
    
      - is comfortable in functional programming, especially Elm; and
      - is experienced shipping front-end software to production; and
      - has empathy for users and loves friendly UX; and
      - has an eagerness to learn and willingness to share knowledge.
    

## A Typical Day

    
    
      - Start off writing a feature that requires elm-ports. These can be tricky, so you pair with another developer who has shipped such code before.
      - After lunch you're requested to review a Pull Request that fixes a bug you accidentally introduced a couple weeks back. There's no blame, instead some discussion about how our tests and review process could have caught this earlier.
      - The afternoon is spent with the Product guys around a whiteboard. You're helping them sketch out a realistic wire-frame for a feature we plan to deliver in a couple of weeks.
    

# Dev-Ops Engineer

We're believers in CI and automated testing, but we need some help getting
there. In particular we spend far too much time:

    
    
      - Ensuring our testing, deployment, and validation services are up to date with the product.
      - Managing different servers for staging and production.
      - Trying to ensure we have a consistent build process across different machines.
      - Thinking about the best way to deliver our machine-learning services in production.
    

You should have:

    
    
      - experience maintaining CI services;
      - experience writing web applications in a functional language;
      - experience with different build processes (e.g. Make, `webpack`);
      - knowledge of and comfortability with Linux, AWS, and Docker.
    

# Benefits

    
    
      - £50-70k DOE. + Equity.
      - 20+ holidays per year.
      - Support for conferences & other tech related education.
      - Friendly, supportive team.
      - Great office location.
    

# Some Tech we like:

We're more interested in a willingness and ability to learn than what you
currently know. But in case your interested in the stack we're using:

    
    
      - Haskell
      - Elm
      - PostgreSQL
      - Python / scikit-learn
      - Tensorflow / Deep learning
      - AWS
      - CircleCI
      - Automated Testing
    

We aren't looking for any particular level of experience, just great engineers
and friendly people. Contact info in my profile or at
[https://www.triviumre.com](https://www.triviumre.com)

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Engineering Manager, Back-end, Front-end, Full-stack, SRE | San
Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a
difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-
mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
alasano
Coveo | Security Analyst | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada | Full-time, ONSITE

Are you fearless ? Come be a part of a growing security team with a real
challenge: ensuring that our products are 100% safe for our clients all over
the world. In other words, making sure that neither our internal nor Cloud
environments can be disturbed by external dangers. As a security analyst, you
will participate in 4 important processes: designing, implementing, supporting
and maintaining policies and security solutions.

In collaboration with your colleagues you will:

* Help the development team translate security requirements into feature sets;

* Implement and maintain the ISMS, the GRC tools and the security policies, processes and procedures;

* Provide support with third party security risk assessments and audits to maintain our hard-earned certifications;

* Support the development, documentation, training and user guidance to ensure consistent and effective implementation of policies and procedures;

* Explain and warn others about the risk of an exploit in technical terms.

And the best part is...

* Testing security products and systems to detect security weaknesses;

* Researching potential threats;

* Analyzing results of penetration tests and vulnerability scans;

* Configuring and validating secure systems and physical controls;

* Developing metrics and reports on the efficiency of security measures and suggesting recommendations;

* Developing and recommending integrated security systems and physical control solutions that will ensure that proprietary/confidential data and systems are protected;

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com

------
rugyoga
Chime | San Francisco | Multiple positions | Full time | Competitive salary +
benefits + equity | [https://www.chimebank.com/job-
openings/](https://www.chimebank.com/job-openings/)

We are an internet-only bank that charges no fees (ex out-of-network ATM
fees). We just raised a large round of funding and are expanding in all roles.
Our latest milestone is signing up our 1,000,000th customer. We have cool digs
in downtown SF handy for BART, Muni, and Caltrain.

We have openings in:

Senior Back-end Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADIevOlQsp5Tx)

Senior Full-Stack Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADHdXwvdFQjxe)

Senior QA Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADHPdT_WERj5L)

Marketing Designer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADA3-h2Ct_Id4)

Senior User Researcher -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADLl2Qhrj41Ot)

Technical Sourcer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADCkJUuv95hUq)

Product Manager, Core Accounts -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADKeK8yfvxKm-)

Program Manager -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADPd9LkIisdKE)

Senior Fraud Specialist -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/chimecom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADGIozJAAWpLZ)

Resume and Cover Letter to guy@chime.com

------
kimdrip
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series C/285 employee company with major growth plans for 2018. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs: Engineer, Appliance Tooling and Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8758ef5f-9a65-469f-b927-21502b52...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8758ef5f-9a65-469f-b927-21502b52f4e9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Developer Experience (DX):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d82db161-b69b-4a59-bcb6-8aecf9bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d82db161-b69b-4a59-bcb6-8aecf9bf6706?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Integrations
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8ccfd002-74d2-4b5a-ae3b-7dc45b9a...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8ccfd002-74d2-4b5a-ae3b-7dc45b9ac9d9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News) Engineer, Private SaaS:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/9f2f7749-adb5-47f4-90f7-b25e2915...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/9f2f7749-adb5-47f4-90f7-b25e2915c13f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Infrastructure Engineer, Private SaaS:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0185fcd2-19cd-42e7-b945-3611a8ad...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0185fcd2-19cd-42e7-b945-3611a8adca93?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Infrastructure Security - Security Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dceed361-4f30-480a-97b6-66d2e052...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/dceed361-4f30-480a-97b6-66d2e052c8a6?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Lead Engineer, Cloud Storage Reliability:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/6978038c-097a-46ed-978f-764c1c8c...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/6978038c-097a-46ed-978f-764c1c8c0f32?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Lead Engineer, Multifactor and Anomaly Detection:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/acfbd95d-c0de-4e61-b97a-faddd496...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/acfbd95d-c0de-4e61-b97a-faddd496adb7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-first company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2017 offsite in Cancun. 2018 will be in
Panama, we hope to see you there!: •
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832)
•
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392)

------
mlent
SumUp | Android Developer, Backend Engineer, Test Engineer, Frontend Engineer
| Berlin, Sofia, São Paulo | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://sumup.com](https://sumup.com)

SumUp's mission is to empower small businesses to grow by accepting card
payments in their stores, online, and mobile. We ship more than 2,000 card
terminals every day, and we were recently named Europe's fastest growing
company by Inc. Headquartered in London, our major offices are in Berlin,
Sofia and São Paulo. The Berlin office alone comprises more than 200 people
from over 30 countries. Our office is very social, and if you're worried about
learning German to move to Berlin -- don't be! We're here to support you in
coming to Berlin and getting adapted.

If you're interested in working in Cologne, Sofia, or São Paulo, we also have
positions open in multiple locations, just send in your application and
indicate the office.

We offer an education budget, language classes, the opportunity to travel
abroad, gym subsidies, and dedicated time for side projects and open source.
Here are a few of our open positions!

\- Android Developer (Berlin):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/BF2411A781/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/BF2411A781/)
(Java)

\- Backend Engineer (Berlin):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/5FDB12E43C/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/5FDB12E43C/)
(Ruby, Scala, Go, Erlang)

\- Test Engineer - Hardware (Berlin):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/C31F329203/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/C31F329203/)

\- Frontend Engineer (Berlin):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/10969B9646/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/10969B9646/)
(React, Jest, Emotion, Webpack, Node)

\- Frontend Engineer (Cologne):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/8E383875D5/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/8E383875D5/)

\- Frontend Engineer (Sofia):
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/DEDEA99D24/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/DEDEA99D24/)

Learn more about SumUp here:
[https://sumup.com/careers](https://sumup.com/careers)

And check out all our open positions here:
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions](https://sumup.com/careers/positions)

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable empowers growth marketers to create world-class user engagement
campaigns throughout the full lifecycle, and across all channels. Marketers
segment users, build workflows, automate touchpoints, and test strategies at
scale without engineering support.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/iterable](https://www.keyvalues.com/iterable)

Our open positions:

* IT Manager: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1137670&ref=keyvalu...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1137670&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - DevOps/Infrastructure: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Front End: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Machine Learning: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Mobile: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Product/Full Stack: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Security: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Systems/Infrastructure: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989&ref=keyvalue...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156&ref=keyvalu...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156&ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer (remote): [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621&ref=keyvalu...](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621&ref=keyvalues)

------
ianlogan
Drop Technologies Inc |
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com](https://www.earnwithdrop.com) | Toronto, ON,
Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Drop’s vision is to make life more rewarding. We are the first intelligent
mobile rewards platform. Our community of members earn rewards for shopping
with brands and retailers they love. Drop curates relevant offers and rewards
based on everyday spending.

Headquartered in Toronto, Drop is building the next generation loyalty product
for the US and Canada. We’re a consumer-led product with over 600,000+ users
and growing. Loyalty is a $40 billion+ market which we’re disrupting with a
strong focus on design, user experience, and engineering. We’re executing fast
with plans to grow the team throughout 2018.

Our approach to development and collaboration welcomes engineers whom are full
stack and/or specialize in a particular domain (frontend, backend, data, etc).
We operate at all levels of the stack: building mobile-first apps with
technologies like React Native to deliver elegant UIs, scaling highly
parallelized APIs and banking integrations to get a 360-degree view of user
spending habits and share of wallet, developing data infrastructure to deliver
insights and enable the business to efficiently drive impact, and more.

Open Positions:

\- Software Engineer, Frontend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662](https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662)

\- Software Engineer, Backend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012](https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012)

\- Software Engineer, Full Stack:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6](https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6)

\- Data Engineer, ETL & Analytics:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2](https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2)

\- Product Manager:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6](https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6)

\- Product Designer:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4](https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4)

Tech Stack:

\- React Native, Rails/Ruby, Postgres, Redshift, Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes

If this sounds interesting, please reach out to me directly: ian [@]
earnwithdrop [dot] com or apply directly at:
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers](https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers)

~~~
hash2016
Visa?

------
wishinghand
Don't forget to upvote companies who actually post a salary range. You can
search for "$", "€", and "£".

When this post series first started almost every company did so and it was to
both parties benefit- job-seekers wouldn't waste their time on something with
too low of pay, and companies wouldn't get applicants who were a mismatch for
what they were seeking in compensation. Let's do our best too keep it that
way.

~~~
dang
This is a form of brigading that isn't ok here, so please don't do it. It
isn't required to post a salary. There are many reasons why a job ad might
not, and we don't want to exclude anyone.

All: Please don't do systematic voting on HN, including in hiring threads.
It's not in the spirit of the site, and if we notice people doing it, we take
away their voting privilege.

> _When this post series first started almost every company did so_

The opposite is true: it's always been rare. I looked through the first three
months (starting at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2396027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2396027))
and didn't see one. Anyone can page back through
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)
to look for themselves.

~~~
wishinghand
I guess I remembered incorrectly. However, not too long ago (2016) it was far
more prevalent. Would it not be in the spirit of openness to at least
encourage it?

In the past when I've suggested upvoting job posts that include salary
information, it always comes out with positive upvotes, indicating that it's
something that interests the community.

I also never encourage downvoting.

------
thanpolas
Alacrity Law | Remote | Node.js, GraphQL, Apollo, React | up to £100k

Alacrity is a well funded early-stage startup founded by seasoned legal,
finance and procurement professionals. Our mission is to create technologies
which enhance the relationship between corporates and law firms to improve
service delivery, reduce costs and manage relationships more efficiently. The
legal industry is changing rapidly and we’re excited to help.

We are looking for experienced and senior software engineers for both platform
and frontend work. Please review our job postings and apply to the one that
fits your skills best:
[https://alacrity.workable.com/](https://alacrity.workable.com/)

------
gangadhargs
Zenprivex (ZPX) | Full Stack, Front end and Backend engineers | Bengaluru,
India | Full time | Onsite

We are a Singapore and India startup working on blockchain based financial
products like Indices and Exchanges. We were recently funded by valley based
Milliways Ventures, Singapore based Seedplus and prominent angel investors in
India. We are looking to hire engineers who have a passion for exploring and
building products on new technologies. Our products are built on Python/Django
and ReactJS. If you have built products on these platforms and are excited to
be working on blockchain and crypto technology, we would love to work with
you.

Please reach out to me gangadhar at zenprivex.com if you have any questions.

------
a_imho
Black hole for me. Applied in February, their automated response says _If we
find a good fit for you we will be in touch shortly._ which obviously never
happened. No option to delete/request deletion of submitted personal
information either.

~~~
dang
Please read the instructions at the top, which include "Commenters: please
don't reply to job posts to complain about something. It's off topic here."

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967563)
and marked it off-topic.

------
alacombe
Be careful during their interview. The interviewer will trick you (with a
witty "all candidates fail on this case") in a corner case mentioned orally
but missing from the written test cases to support.

Also, be careful, the while the code for the pre-interview features all the
logic to run tests case, the "human" interview will miss this feature and
you'll lose time re-implementing a makeshift system during the call.

~~~
dang
Please don't do this. The rules of this thread (see top text) include:
"Commenters: please don't reply to job posts to complain about something. It's
off topic here."

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967563)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
mmt
This didn't read like a complaint at all, but, rather, merely helpful advice
on how to navigate their interview process.

Over the years of perusing this thread, it seems that more and more commentary
has been deemed off-topic. As such, I'd ask that the rules at the top text be
more explicit in what is actually permitted here, which is clearly much
narrower than the rest of HN.

Alternatively, maybe just make it post-only with no comments permitted, since
I, for one, would no longer even mention something like an typo'd URL for fear
it would be considered complaining.

~~~
dang
There's an entire genre of people bringing hard feelings from job interview
processes into these threads and sticking them to the companies posting ads.
Some of this must surely be justified, some one-sided, and some completely
misleading. The trouble is that we have no way to tell which is which, and
getting into detail would only take the threads further into the weeds. So I
don't see what choice we have but to treat all of it as off topic.

In a way it's too bad, because job searching sucks and hiring sucks and it
would be good if there were a process to sort through all this. But I'm
skeptical that any internet forum can function as that kind of courtroom, and
certainly the Who Is Hiring threads cannot.

~~~
throwaway55356
It's really important to be able to fairly criticize a company for their
interviewing/hiring practices. I think it's in-context if they are a poster on
_Who is hiring_. Some of us recognize the regulars on here. We want to figure
out if they are just trolling for resumes, a recruiter that is trying to be
stealthy, or if they are just plain not serious about hiring (a waste of
time).

I think it's facetious to say that the _Who is hiring_ thread should be held
to a courtroom's standard. A lot of companies have a hiring process that is
definitely nowhere near that, no matter how much they may believe in it. It is
certainly important to tell the truth. It is also inappropriate to call out
individuals by name (as has happened a few times).

I think it's also pejorative to say that there is a "genre" of people bringing
hard feelings from interview. We are just people. The hiring process is very
cynical these days and most of us trying to get a job are on our best
behavior, and we have similar expectations from the other side.

~~~
dang
(By 'genre' I meant the type of comment, not the type of people.)

I don't disagree, but it doesn't answer the point: we have no way to tell
what's true vs. false in these posts. Bad hiring practices are a thing and
disgruntled applicants are a thing. Who Is Hiring threads are in no position
to tell one apart from the other. Just imagine the mess if people started
litigating the details here?

But they can't, anyhow, because no matter what someone posts, the person
representing the company can usually only reply with something generic. A
situation in which it's impossible to hear both sides and impossible to
determine the facts is not one that is possible for the rest of us to decide
fairly.

~~~
mmt
But so what if it's messy? As the parent commenter pointed out, this isn't a
courtroom. It's a discussion forum.

The only _decision_ to be made (at least of the yea/nay form you seem to be
positing) is in pursuing a particular job posting. Surely the vast majority of
HN readers are savvy enough not to let mere sour grapes dissuade them. Perhaps
more imporantly, _so what_? Does the loss of volume, if there is even is any,
either in job postings or in applicants, actually hurt anyone? Is the
increased volume on the thread really a problem in the face of the "[-]"
clickable feature?

Does it justify essentially stifling all commentary speech here?

~~~
alacombe
I'd assume that the policy is to stifle _negative_ comments, especially in
these days where criticize is frowned upon.

~~~
mmt
If the policy setters can't _possibly_ (by their own admission) determine the
mere _truth_ of comments, how could they determine something as subjective as
_negativity_? [1]

After all, I personally already feel the chilling effect of the stated "no
complaints" policy, as I mentioned originally, in that I now would not even
post what I would have thought to be obviously helpful/constructive criticism
such as a broken URL, since that could be construed as a complaint.

That gets back to my original request: If this is to be a post-only thread,
with no commentary allowed, then just make it that. There would be no
ambiguity and no pretending there might be room for discussion.

[1] That is, in the context of an otherwise civil, well thought-out comment
that would otherwise be welcome elsewhere on the forum. I'm not advocating
permitting the equivalent of corporate ad-hominem attacks here, and I'd even
go so far as to say that discussions that are merely _about_ a particular
company (e.g. the ethics of working somewhere with a recent high-profile
scandal) and not about the hiring process or working environment itself could
be reasonably deemed off-topic.

~~~
throwaway55356
In this era, you are only allowed to express positivity or neutrality. Instead
of expressing negativity to any degree, you are expected to allow the other
person to stay in their bubble, perhaps silently judge them, and move on
permanently. Unsavory or unpleasant truths are not allowed. This will be
enforced by the speech police.

If this becomes a job post-only thread, that implies that everybody posting a
job is on equal footing, treats everybody equally, and does nothing wrong. And
that is not true. I have personally gotten downright horrible, inappropriate
questions and remarks during interviews at companies I found through this
thread. A lot worse than you will find in my comment history. I too have
experienced the chilling effect of this policy. Hiring managers have tried to
gaslight me about bias or whatever else is going on. The censorship goes on
right here in one of the best technical, non-political forums. And the
inappropriate behavior continues, even though it should not.

~~~
mmt
I'm not sure I agree with the conclusion about the universality of censorship
in this _era_ , and I think you're arguing a position that's sufficiently
extreme that it hurts your cause. To the extent that your cause is better
information through freer speech, I agree with it.

One of the resources I rely on when considering even applying to a company is
Glassdoor. Although I've experienced what seemed to me like similar censorship
on one previous occasion with an interview review submission, they do not seem
to be averse to negativity and have a history of protecting anonimity.

I'd argue that GD is a better forum for the critiques you're suggesting,
accusatory of doing something "wrong", but I don't feel that strongly about
it. What I'm most sad to see go are the "time waste" warning comments, since
that can save someone a significant investment of effort doing further, even
basic, research on GD, LinkedIn, Crunchbase, and elsewhere.

Lastly, I disagree that a post-only forum implies equality or absence of
wrongdoing. It only implies they posted according to the rules (or haven't
gotten caught breaking those rules yet). I'd go so far as to say that
technically enforced silence says even less about the posters than "voluntary"
(really chilling effect but which could seem voluntary to a naive reader)
silence. That's why I asked for a technical solution instead of vague policy
enforced with arbitrary moderator punishment of detachment and marking off-
topic.

------
itronitron
fyi, applicants to these positions can expect a behavioral interview for the
initial phone screen...

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16972255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16972255)
and marked it off-topic.

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

~~~
brackenburyn
Can you sponsor work visas?

------
annienk
New Knowledge | Data Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://newknowledge.io/careers/data-
engineer/](http://newknowledge.io/careers/data-engineer/)

New Knowledge | DevOps Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://newknowledge.io/careers/devops-
engineer/](http://newknowledge.io/careers/devops-engineer/)

New Knowledge | Full Stack Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://newknowledge.io/careers/full-stack-
engineer/](http://newknowledge.io/careers/full-stack-engineer/)

New Knowledge | Senior Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://newknowledge.io/careers/sr-software-
engineer/](http://newknowledge.io/careers/sr-software-engineer/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The kind of people who work with us have to be
passionate about that challenge and mission.

------
xiangservices
Hello there for any cyber hacking service Xiang services delivers a quality
service in various platforms of hacking. Hacking Services : -Mspy application
( Features > Call logs, Location, messages, images emails). The application
allows you spy on targets cell phone. \- Crediting an account (Terms and
conditions applied). \- Changing database information. \- Changing school
grades . -Money transfer. -Activation of firewalls. \- Retrieval of deleted
message. All hacking services above, for service rendered. Contact
xiangvadm98090 @gmail. com Text no: +1(423)-212-6649. Whatsapp
no:+1(781)-720-7259. . Keep in touch

